# Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly



## 1usmus

*On this page I will publish modified bios
*

*Changes:*

- unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
- SOC OVERCLOCK VID (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
- unlocked AMD_CBS + sub menu
- unlocked additional DRAM parameters 
- unlocked VDDP voltage
- disabled HPET & Spread Spectrum
- BCLK frequency stabilization
- improving the overclocking potential DRAM
- unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others
- unlocked another sweet-features 
- unlocked AMD_PBS on MSI boards


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Current modified bios*

*ASUS COLLECTION*


Spoiler



Asus X370/B350 MODS 4008-4012 

Asus X470 MODS 4008-0601 

------ Archive ------

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HY1tydbgTZPd_YtT1Vdc0XvmLLJPimgz

*PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GL3dZddBnuNbk3bapA7yO9MofqMgAKQv

*ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-3803*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QRR-Ov2M1zsj1TJTACI9iGZsCofGQixc

*ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=15RuEFc05jxi7vZdOzZAg_bPdijYOyyHc

*PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y5xnH5huiGVldVKNle7-Zud7TI6G8_i_

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GSTKM9Udk19SJ8bjmIotGsAEvZWLHh8d

*PRIME-B350M-E-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1imWCunqDakXmVwgWmyW3AgurPfQzW5pG

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mlNM086yaGKSXoMbmpVMTRRwgGApQxe7

*TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TWPDfRRLseHNdVSaZlPPz0j4FR2tK52y

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3805 *
https://drive.google.com/open?id=16AZYG--xyE50-XZ8h0Ia7jj8-xWUQAzN

*ASUS CH6 6001*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj

*PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-3803*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Lfc0__tzed-5DIdt2fcRkYT_obz6boGF



*MSI COLLECTION*


Spoiler



*X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM 7A31v1F*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dfrvoq9Jfno1zscpE2vYK7WyIOaugtZ9

*X370 GAMING M5M7 7A35v18*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ikl0rMWV2mzI6AG4EpjzsHzTqIqH42lW

*X370 GAMING PLUS 7A33v5C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hMaE7x656zTOUs7iS9aM5wn2fr0d0VZK

*X370 GAMING PRO 7A33v4B*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mSrsfoT8lvJBNTCWhfgSTA9uyotkYvhJ

*X370 GAMING PRO CARBON 7A32v1G*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cBoNjPB62R_j0iGLX4llpdNMuedd1w2p

*X370 SLI PLUS 7A33v3C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1llHAmPEpFkd5TEGsqgFj661Sx1g0LSFh

*X370 KRAIT GAMING 7A33v1C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1z8Ya191zs9GaVRERGZcdnZ7Ks3SfDyvb

*X370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC 7A32v2B*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oIzaKhS4o5UAx0u9zN9jmah0NxT4MlQ-

*B350 KRAIT GAMING 7B08v1B*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1W_bwQugabUqUFAELX-GYxX2Bb5_EaueP

*B350M GAMING PRO 7A39v2G*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bp03cyfJEx86T1-gseKVJtCg_o_p1PDS

*B350M MORTAR ARCTIC 7A37vAD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JSCFI3mq0wfk_k5pC0ILq-e-7diOOlim

*B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC 7A34vHD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-V00J93HDueJwm59myxoiFPkzDW52sYC

*B350 TOMAHAWK PLUS 7B36v17*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_d0smofcrLuH83BYnKkn9EE4NM2uQWw4

*B350M MORTAR 7A37v1F*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1AC98lEpkw7Q7oWEtPcFucCOp46tD30md

*B350 TOMAHAWK 7A34v1H*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1n3AQLv9Lf5BaUTEqSW8yWK_7B90A-5m5

*B350 GAMING PRO CARBON 7B00v1C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sQThR_zv_CEVcZpZqmabpJU7eww3upyW

*B350M PRO-VD PLUS 7B38v29*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iAIjM8E96G2Mal5xks8hyjL0cCuj756t

*B350I PRO AC 7A40v15*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PYSbMA-befOqht4rXHBvU75XA3IqDQ_V

*B350 GAMING PLUS 7A34vMA*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ruGCPcjR-06VdD0THDwp9XNwVFgqWZRE

*B350 PC MATE 7A34vAE*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YumIygv1cUGuqrI0QVTSYYnV_nmvtpG_

*B350M PRO-VDH 7A38vAC*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=19Q5A-H62OGlJ8UiRhAaN395FFAKCkEZ_

*B350M BAZOOKA 7A38v1E*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1197Sexryc5zRYfzlpYa7WIVipPK_Lhq4

------ Archive ------

*X370-GAMING-PRO 7A33v48*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J_dxhsl1h-yb6hO6XCt8-MzpQj4bPNcI

*X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM 7A31v1C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1do1nCIaDdDuZyVLK3ZJlwNmOyfQCqrP1

*B350-KRAIT-GAMING 7B08v18*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=18dTCCgLxhCfQnx4nFypXIjj0DbnWjk9N

*B350M-MORTAR-ARCTIC 7A37vAA*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Rt5U5PBlw7iDxau0bz0Q9WQqoKaqi8jZ

*X370-GAMING-M7-ACK 7A35v15*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-LaJw7HvNgJ-EpuwuEGyIIMvB5ToAye0

*B350-GAMING-PLUS 7A34vM7*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ysofsnnp3C6wOOsPr6eLXYR28ewnFQbx

*B350M-MORTAR 7A37v1B*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1q0bHtoFFIM3XX-uJQgoZ7g84gXwu3xhW

*X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC 7A32v28*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R-cSqmjKi0SSovWk4jD7qE_9w2tZ5jhw

*B350-TOMAHAWK-PLUS 7B36v14*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=13ue1AS4uWtR1kfffZ3WM_J8AneaK6T54

*B350M-BAZOOKA 7A38v1A*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gRAZ-qLMVewNChxUQEiRvDTyZoGwwAj2

*X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON 7A32v1C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xeneZ3-0t2MyapdXmbK9VnnbLWaEod5K

*B350-TOMAHAWK-ARCTIC 7A34vHA*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pmRuORwFZ4WtLwL8g0d0s6dKwsbtmTSo

*B350I-PRO-AC 7A40v11*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ociRySouiOrGfcZ34JJ7TRqdoKOLlPJG

*X370-KRAIT-GAMING 7A33v19*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1M4-ZX79-jm7_S_QxTivqzl30IdU5VSNr

*B350-TOMAHAWK 7A34v1C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mjHdKlzzeKWeSpgxgWp2SwF009SSv3_3

*B350M-PRO-VDH 7A38vA9*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uSq46r64ynPbk0WBqVDDcap9xUgIK_WG

*X370-GAMING-PLUS 7A33v58*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VXVTpOdkGYKaseTJaUJSVbzJ87_IXvRi

*B350-PC-MATE 7A34vAA*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OeTUbflvGZstkShtYAcsjl3OoJFQAN8Y

*B350M-PRO-VD-PLUS 7B38v25*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ibra-K6TdEhBur5K1N3Su2EhV8nyDtdp

*X370-SLI-PLUS 7A33v39*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NSHj8jnxzW-7wNvtP-DfJo8PWINOjVFS

*B350-GAMING-PRO-CARBON 7B00v19*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=183S7Rv6kLuTv_EQCoJbvSk4yh96aqaxj

*B350M-GAMING-PRO 7A39v2C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Oc9DRW-oxaVs3N1H-crxKHADh5OQKgmL

*B350M-PRO-VH-PLUS 7B07v25*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qAF77B4Bb8DHDkwxHMulbWSBL6KG4wMn



*GIGABYTE COLLECTION*


Spoiler



*ab350m-hd3_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1I-Yz6_z5uaaOmihMdSmYUlTuE9vjV2PL

*ab350n-gaming-wifi_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wYjdz9pl_bBZna3mtOwwvMgFsydba6jO

*ab350m-ds3h_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CamTRg7jFkITX5KdZV1feQZTuMV8qE2I

*ab350-gaming_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1acRXefsPhMaqz8S7bBtiDsPHjnDXd6QL

*ax370-gaming_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LwqT7fN2fe6pTobJ_JWGU40AFlxc7Ks5

*ab350-gaming3_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1s7zOAbI_5EDqZW6ktw1Qp9vdUd4q2SyG

*ax370-gaming3_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HHvHCuKh1u3rG54bCgWBxlfdoue9e0C_

*ab350m-d3h_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wtOO8lGCuHu8setGNWXA_9l9O_5QX9JG

*ax370-gaming5_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Xib4vz_2dbes7pkyAFBLvirdqy-7AfmS

*ab350m-d3v_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BzNkLdAJAwvQKoEJobyVgFlsG8Per55_

*ax370m-ds3h_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1k3EyeX5o2imYO_3xGIgT8x6y46uafnTv

*ab350m-ds2_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YU5zQNio2D6LPmZyXojQ4vRwyevZuUWC

*ax370m-gaming3_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=13yZcn9L7c3GssONhiyO8SVm4hv6aF15U

*ab350n-gaming-wifi_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wYjdz9pl_bBZna3mtOwwvMgFsydba6jO

*ax370-gaming-k7_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=129n83NwDixJyOwZchvof62YCSGPX-HpA

*ax370-gaming-k3_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POKUoHGjbQl54YnoSETpwRB2UL7E2ZRC

*ax370-gaming-k5_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qB4_XULU8WRcbCN_ojlInLM1Okxe18Vp



_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Ryzen PMU UPDATE*
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27927976-post1210.html

*Ryzen AGESA UPDATE (easy way)*
https://www.overclock.net/forum/27927992-post1211.html

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



*If you want to create your modified BIOS*

English tutorial by Lermite
German tutorial by Reous
Russian tutorial by me (1usmus)

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Main thread [Bios Mod] Asus Prime X370-Pro* by @Reous

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1633955-bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-3803m.html

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Recently, I've been seeing a situation where the installation of BIOS in an official way does not bring success, overclocking is unstable, there are a lot of bugs. This is all due to some parameters that are not overwritten when updating the BIOS. I want to introduce a new way of updating the BIOS. It completely cleans the entire memory of the BIOS chip. Do not be afraid, it is reliable.

*How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction)*

1. format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT32 option)
2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive 
3. copy our BIOS into the BOOT folder on flash drive
4. boot system from our flash drive (UEFI mode)
5. select the name of the partition (in my case, *fs3:* )


Spoiler














6. enter the following commands:
*fs3:
cd EFI 
cd BOOT
ls*


Spoiler















*Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*


Spoiler














(by this action we clean all parameters from old bios and update the bios itself)

7. waiting for the end of the update
8. we install a modification of the BIOS using the following commands:
*Afugan name_bios_mod.rom /GAN*
(by this action we install mod bios)
9. waiting for the end of the update 
10. done 

for example how i updated bios 


Spoiler















Thanks @TOMRUS @Ramad @Reous @Lermite for the help


----------



## bmgjet

Subbed


----------



## 1usmus




----------



## Reous

And where is the Thank You for me








I havent changed it yet but Rufus is a better software than HP USB Boot Utility. Maybe take a look on this.

It is not necessary to unlock Downcore Control because it is not working.
I guess you only have replaced all the 46 02 with 47 02?


----------



## TOMRUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I guess you only have replaced all the 46 02 with 47 02?


No, that's not how those options were unlocked. IFR code wasn't touched at all.


----------



## 1usmus

*NEW MOD BIOS
*

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-1002*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSEt6R2RJSHBCVUk/view?usp=sharing

*PRIME-X370-PRO-1001*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdR3B0ZjhTeUNVcXM/view?usp=sharing

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-1001*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdNFBVMkZXbGRDOW8/view?usp=sharing

*ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-1001*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdc0dOTEl4bWpaNHc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## mtrai

Quick question on this...for the CH6 ... did you have to add a module or just unlock via bios editor. I can't seem to find the PCH Common Options as hidden in my CH6 Wi-Fi edition. I know the bios is slightly different then the non wi-fi bios. Any suggestions? /edit I am not sure how I managed to make this entire post a quote but oh well.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Quick question on this...for the CH6 ... did you have to add a module or just unlock via bios editor. I can't seem to find the PCH Common Options as hidden in my CH6 Wi-Fi edition. I know the bios is slightly different then the non wi-fi bios. Any suggestions? /edit I am not sure how I managed to make this entire post a quote but oh well.


he was hidden...I think the bios versions are identical


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> he was hidden...I think the bios versions are identical


I know the onboard devices for the non wi-fi does not have that option it unless I am just missing something...been a few years since I last looked at any bios modding. For the life of me I cannot seem to find any hidden options in the 1701 wifi bios unless I am just looking in the wrong bios areas. Just checked and the non wi fi version has no wi-fi strings unlike my wi fi version. I appreciate any help ...and also love your ddr4 tool.

Doubtful, but could it be my version of AMIBCP...using 5.02.0023?

Also did you mean FCH options in your original post instead of PCH?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I know the onboard devices for the non wi-fi does not have that option it unless I am just missing something...been a few years since I last looked at any bios modding. For the life of me I cannot seem to find any hidden options in the 1701 wifi bios unless I am just looking in the wrong bios areas. Just checked and the non wi fi version has no wi-fi strings unlike my wi fi version. I appreciate any help ...and also love your ddr4 tool.
> 
> Doubtful, but could it be my version of AMIBCP...using 5.02.0023?
> 
> Also did you mean FCH options in your original post instead of PCH?


There is a file in which the access conditions are set. AMI here does not help, look for unlocking in PE32 files.I have very little time to work on two projects at once. Especially soon the new bios, written from scratch, will in any case be different ...

why do you need this menu?


----------



## mtrai

No problem will do...just pointing me in the right direction. As I used to mod both my ASUS Sabertooth 990FX and ASRock 990FX bios. ANd once again I appreciate all you are working on and sharing.


----------



## Albert1007

Hi, with the C6H ver 1701 what do mean with unlocked PCH?

Thanks!


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> There is a file in which the access conditions are set. AMI here does not help, look for unlocking in PE32 files.I have very little time to work on two projects at once. Especially soon the new bios, written from scratch, will in any case be different ...
> 
> why do you need this menu?


Just knowledge for my part.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Hi, with the C6H ver 1701 what do mean with unlocked PCH?
> 
> Thanks!




error in one letter


----------



## cyii

Hi, im new to this Forum and i wanted to flash my AMD B350F Bios but i have a problem or i might just be blind









I got the HP USB DISK Strage Format Tool and downloaded the latest BIOS File "ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-1001".

Like i said i might just be blind but i dont now what other download you mean with the "usbdos" folder and "AFUDOS" or do i have to get this somewhere else?

I see the Download link for the Gigabyte Boards but not for ASUS.

Im new to this stuff until now i just flashed my BIOS with Files from ASUS.

sorry for bothering you and my bad english

mfg cyii


----------



## Atomfix

What is this magic? Do I see P-State options on a Gigabyte BIOS?














Has our prayers finally been answered?


----------



## Atomfix

Flashed the BIOS on my K5, It has P-State overclocking, everytime I adjust the P-States and save the configuration, then go back into the BIOS, it's changed back to Auto.


----------



## destroyfx

Any of you tested the one for the Asus B350 Prime Plus 1002? I plan to test it for the P-States so I don't have to use zenstates or patch my bootloader to ASM-Force new P-States.

I read that it's also possible to perma-brick the BIOS of this board, if for example you set P0 with > 4Ghz and like 1V, it will not boot and... Clear cmos or removing the battery for 30 minutes will not fix it so... Asus user, if you want that BIOS for p-states, be sure to test the pstates with zenstates FIRST so you don't brick your motherboard.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Flashed the BIOS on my K5, It has P-State overclocking, everytime I adjust the P-States and save the configuration, then go back into the BIOS, it's changed back to Auto.


I think this function is not working, it is hidden even deeper than on other motherboards


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyii*
> 
> Hi, im new to this Forum and i wanted to flash my AMD B350F Bios but i have a problem or i might just be blind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the HP USB DISK Strage Format Tool and downloaded the latest BIOS File "ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-1001".
> 
> Like i said i might just be blind but i dont now what other download you mean with the "usbdos" folder and "AFUDOS" or do i have to get this somewhere else?
> 
> I see the Download link for the Gigabyte Boards but not for ASUS.
> 
> Im new to this stuff until now i just flashed my BIOS with Files from ASUS.
> 
> sorry for bothering you and my bad english
> 
> mfg cyii


the whole instruction on two pictures, and it's very simple ... if you have a problem - do not do it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destroyfx*
> 
> Any of you tested the one for the Asus B350 Prime Plus 1002? I plan to test it for the P-States so I don't have to use zenstates or patch my bootloader to ASM-Force new P-States.
> 
> I read that it's also possible to perma-brick the BIOS of this board, if for example you set P0 with > 4Ghz and like 1V, it will not boot and... Clear cmos or removing the battery for 30 minutes will not fix it so... Asus user, if you want that BIOS for p-states, be sure to test the pstates with zenstates FIRST so you don't brick your motherboard.


all functions fully working


----------



## cyii

ok thanks


----------



## Atomfix

Okay. But... Even with P-State overclocking not working on the K5 motherboard right now. It's possible that it could work in the future? Would love to see this feature working


----------



## destroyfx

I tested for Asus B350 Prime Plus. Pstates are working!


----------



## 1usmus

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-1201 MOD bios*

*unlocked amd cbs

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wrpge6rCmW2CDWpsv95kVpuvPVkpSWvc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## 1usmus

*ASUS AGESA 1.0.0.7.1 MOD*

* unlocked AMD_CBS + new NTB Common Options menu
* unlocked CPB Mode
* VDDP and VDDP Voltage Standby Unlocked
* HPET disabled for SB
* disconnected completely Spread Spectrum
* added settings MEMCLK drive strength and DQS drive strength (additional memory stabilization during overclocking)

*ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_2Gzf2bRcHHWRfvkWEp43GdWKRSaJURg/view?usp=sharing

*PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wySATe5Ra5BzxVIrl5R4T6hPkY3oHA-x/view?usp=sharing

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YkCPo5st6o1tLgPCcwmqcHjKIGkHTWNr/view?usp=sharing

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14TYvvaAKuXAyhG7aKO95sxA69uUdU62_/view?usp=sharing

*TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hSth-msbNlN2NXkHVylcx64YRoVaRFMd/view?usp=sharing


----------



## 1usmus

*PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KDCFFubbqx8FWunFGkkN9phSLgqapYRm/view?usp=sharing

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Wj6kkmUjlxFxstYUNKMJtagA_XndlX87/view?usp=sharing


----------



## thigobr

Is P-State overclock functional on these BIOS?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Is P-State overclock functional on these BIOS?


yes, it works


----------



## SexySale

Thank U @1usmus


----------



## destroyfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> yes, it works


Not with the new 3203MOD for Prime B350 Plus. You can set them but they don't apply. When you reboot and go in bios, the pstates settings are still there but my Ryzen 7 stay to 3000Mhz.
I can still software set them with zenstates from Linux. But I would like to have the BIOS pstates back to working









1002MOD was working fine with pstates set in the BIOS.

Also, RAM training don't fail anymore for my Tridentz, no need to pump 1.45V anymore in them, 1.35V work fine and did not do any missboot after 5 reboots


----------



## destroyfx

FYI : I just found out that the new AGESA fixed the 1.55/2.2 multiplier bug. So I can simply use offset vcore now







Until pstates OC are fixed of course!


----------



## tiagogl

Guys the new bios is not good for me the latency increased a lot. It's safe do a downgrade to 1001MOD?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiagogl*
> 
> Guys the new bios is not good for me the latency increased a lot. It's safe do a downgrade to 1001MOD?


AIDA itself is a bad program for testing which maybe, you should not believe it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destroyfx*
> 
> Not with the new 3203MOD for Prime B350 Plus. You can set them but they don't apply. When you reboot and go in bios, the pstates settings are still there but my Ryzen 7 stay to 3000Mhz.
> I can still software set them with zenstates from Linux. But I would like to have the BIOS pstates back to working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1002MOD was working fine with pstates set in the BIOS.
> 
> Also, RAM training don't fail anymore for my Tridentz, no need to pump 1.45V anymore in them, 1.35V work fine and did not do any missboot after 5 reboots


possibly a bios bug. I've never used this function, it does not really save anything


----------



## destroyfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> AIDA itself is a bad program for testing which maybe, you should not believe it
> possibly a bios bug. I've never used this function, it does not really save anything


It's still ok, vcore offset don't trigger the multi bug anymore so I don't really need the pstates (it was the workaround)


----------



## brycesub

Reporting that PStates are not working for ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3203MOD, were working in previous BIOS. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## tiagogl

How can I check the latency if AIDA is not trustful ?


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiagogl*
> 
> How can I check the latency if AIDA is not trustful ?


Try real world applications rather than synthetic benchmarks.

It really doesn't matter if latency increased in AIDA64 if your games all run the same, for example.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiagogl*
> 
> How can I check the latency if AIDA is not trustful ?


nohow
If the timings are correct - everything will be fine
The boasting makes one believe this program

Intel MLC 3.4 good test, with good repeatability, but if you want to test AIDA then do it in safe mode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brycesub*
> 
> Reporting that PStates are not working for ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3203MOD, were working in previous BIOS. Can anyone else confirm?


I sympathize, AMD in new bios can finish it


----------



## 1usmus

*PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RfTSp0mQAw_MccB15w9rE9I5Snu8Pl9P/view?usp=sharing


----------



## RobrPatty

The CH6 1701 (UNLOCKED FCH) took out my SLIC'd bios. Very disappointing. Usually when you flash an asus board the SLIC stays intact. So was real surprised when mine didn't.


----------



## blackangel12

Version 3401 is out for asus boards, any progress regarding the modded versions? CBS and spread spectrum unlocked are really useful but in 3203 it mess up the ram OC.


----------



## TOMRUS

Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7 F10 BIOS with unlocked AMD CBS (pstates are working!) and PBS.
AX370GK7.F10.MOD.zip


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackangel12*
> 
> Version 3401 is out for asus boards, any progress regarding the modded versions? CBS and spread spectrum unlocked are really useful but in 3203 it mess up the ram OC.


there will be modified versions, but on aresa 1.0.7.2b. Previous versions have tremendous instability, I worry about users
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOMRUS*
> 
> Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7 F10 BIOS with unlocked AMD CBS (pstates are working!) and PBS.
> AX370GK7.F10.MOD.zip


great


----------



## blackangel12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> there will be modified versions, but on aresa 1.0.7.2b. Previous versions have tremendous instability, I worry about users
> great


I forgot about that, after reading so many reports about it lol, my system has those "bugged" bios and i have to say that for me works great, but i guess with all hardware configuration and settings that wasn't true for majority of the users, so its worth the extra wait time just to be sure. Keep the good work


----------



## RaffieKol

Thanks for your post,

It says
"Set a checkmark to "Create a DOS startup disk" and search for the "usbdos" folder contained in the download"

I downloaded the file that I needed (the bios) but there is no HP Tool, AFUDOS Tool or Usbdos files

Is there a separate link for the other files cause I don't see it?

Thanks


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaffieKol*
> 
> Thanks for your post,
> 
> It says
> "Set a checkmark to "Create a DOS startup disk" and search for the "usbdos" folder contained in the download"
> 
> I downloaded the file that I needed (the bios) but there is no HP Tool, AFUDOS Tool or Usbdos files
> 
> Is there a separate link for the other files cause I don't see it?
> 
> Thanks


https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
here all the links and at the end of the page instruction


----------



## RaffieKol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
> here all the links and at the end of the page instruction


Thanks


----------



## destroyfx

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
> here all the links and at the end of the page instruction


Thanks too
Unfortunately, they did not fix the pstates stuff in 3401. Moded the Bios, option are there and do save properly but don't apply.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOMRUS*
> 
> Gigabyte AX370 Gaming K7 F10 BIOS with unlocked AMD CBS (pstates are working!) and PBS.
> AX370GK7.F10.MOD.zip


Anyone else test this modded bios? Some charrity soul that mod this bios with spread spectrum?? Its already off on Giga but should be nice to lower voltage a little


----------



## destroyfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Anyone else test this modded bios? Some charrity soul that mod this bios with spread spectrum?? Its already off on Giga but should be nice to lower voltage a little


Hi there, I did inspect your BIOS with AMIBCP and I did not find any spread spectrum, sorry.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destroyfx*
> 
> Hi there, I did inspect your BIOS with AMIBCP and I did not find any spread spectrum, sorry.


I saw that too already as i proceed to test it myselft on my back up bios









Its funny because the mobos that have it disabled we want to enabled...and the mobos that came enabled they want it disabled























Well, at least p-states its working fine with down clock and downvolt correctly.







i wonder why giga disabled p-states


----------



## TOMRUS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Anyone else test this modded bios? Some charrity soul that mod this bios with spread spectrum?? Its already off on Giga but should be nice to lower voltage a little


There's "Int. Clk Differential Spread" option available in "SB SATA DEBUG Configuration" form, is that what you are looking for?
Also there's another option "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" in "SB MISC DEBUG Configuration" form.
Both are hidden by default.

Code:



Code:


0x2520B                              One Of: Int. Clk Differential Spread, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x87, VarStore: 0x1, QuestionId: 0x1B7, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xFF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 D4 05 D5 05 B7 01 01 00 87 00 10 10 00 FF 00}
0x2521C                                         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 04 00 00 00 00}
0x25223                                         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 03 00 00 00 01}
0x2522A                                         One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xFF (default) {09 07 05 00 30 00 FF}
0x25231                                 End One Of {29 02}

Code:



Code:


0x25984                      One Of: SB Clock Spread Spectrum, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xB4, VarStore: 0x1, QuestionId: 0x1E3, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xFF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 50 05 51 05 E3 01 01 00 B4 00 10 10 00 FF 00}
0x25995                                 One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 04 00 00 00 00}
0x2599C                                 One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 03 00 00 00 01}
0x259A3                                 One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xFF (default) {09 07 05 00 30 00 FF}
0x259AA                         End One Of {29 02}


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOMRUS*
> 
> There's "Int. Clk Differential Spread" option available in "SB SATA DEBUG Configuration" form, is that what you are looking for?
> Also there's another option "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" in "SB MISC DEBUG Configuration" form.
> Both are hidden by default.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0x2520B                              One Of: Int. Clk Differential Spread, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x87, VarStore: 0x1, QuestionId: 0x1B7, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xFF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 D4 05 D5 05 B7 01 01 00 87 00 10 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x2521C                                         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 04 00 00 00 00}
> 0x25223                                         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 03 00 00 00 01}
> 0x2522A                                         One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xFF (default) {09 07 05 00 30 00 FF}
> 0x25231                                 End One Of {29 02}
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0x25984                      One Of: SB Clock Spread Spectrum, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xB4, VarStore: 0x1, QuestionId: 0x1E3, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xFF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 50 05 51 05 E3 01 01 00 B4 00 10 10 00 FF 00}
> 0x25995                                 One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 04 00 00 00 00}
> 0x2599C                                 One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 03 00 00 00 01}
> 0x259A3                                 One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xFF (default) {09 07 05 00 30 00 FF}
> 0x259AA                         End One Of {29 02}


The second one is the one







Is there a way to unhidden it?

So, i know now (in the bad way) why giga disabled p-states. If you set a bad settings on ram or cpu the MOBO dont try to reset bios it just soft bricked forever, wiping the battery and reset cmos without power cable didnt work for me, the only way to recover my secondary bios was to boot with primary bios and then flashing again backup bios from there.

So, if you will use p-states with this modded bios be sure you input your safe settings.


----------



## morecs

Hey @1usmus, just wondering, could you make a modded 1001 with HPET and Spread Spectrum disabled for the B350-F strix?

I'm having trouble with the 3203 bios,


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morecs*
> 
> Hey @1usmus, just wondering, could you make a modded 1001 with HPET and Spread Spectrum disabled for the B350-F strix?
> 
> I'm having trouble with the 3203 bios,


when it comes out AGESA 1.0.0.0a pinnaclepi I will release the modifications


----------



## 1usmus

*ASUS MOD BIOS on AGESA 1.0.7.2 & 1.0.0.0a*

changelog:

* unlocked CPB, PSTATE Adjustment, PPC Adjustment, Core Leveling Mode, C6
* unlocked AMD_CBS
* unlocked VDDP
* disabled Spread spectrum & HPET

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3401*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Sz2fwtZVDlXo8xeZU026s7iZDktaEBRa

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3404*
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/16uIpQy7GpzpAYGZpHCGmY5NW-5HW66yn?usp=sharing

*PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-3402*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1m_N4_44wriEDxNkstPJhplGG2qwVeOuV

*TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-3401*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VmJwgQJw6SGyRXcOMVnCWCevB073cBZL

*PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-3401*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1trCYX-RDgU89vKHd9fVlJBz_CafWmGr8

*C6H-3501*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=16A-irz2kokDxv8d44c9kjRXTbJX7tynU

*ASUS B350-F-3401*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1k6dL8tKcKDxUczeTWDW_xWX2tOtegLTX

*PRIME B350-PLUS-3401*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1f9RMTawnpvVqAZwXlVDjH47EJ4ukjmTa


----------



## SexySale

Thank you @1usmus for this.
We really appreciate it ?

Послато са SM-G920F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## BUFUMAN

Top mate thx!

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *Gigabyte unlocked amd_cbs & amd_pbc* AGESA 1.0.0.6b
> 
> *Flashing Asus motherboard:*
> 
> Because the digital signature is no longer present, it is no longer possible to flash the bios via the internal EZ Flash function.
> We have to switch to the AMI own flashtool "AFUDOS".
> Create a DOS Startup Disk
> Plug in a USB flash drive, install "HP USB Boot Utility" and then open the "HP USB DiskStarage Format Tool" program.
> Set a checkmark to "Create a DOS startup disk" and search for the "usbdos" folder contained in the download.
> Click "Start" to start the formatting process.
> 
> 
> 
> Now copy the program "AFUDOS" as well as the bios on your USB stick.
> Restart the PC, load and save in the bios the default settings.
> Boats from the USB stick.
> Type the following command: "afudos xxxx.rom / GAN" (replace xxxx with the name you gave earlier).
> The read, delete, write, and verify process now starts automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> _


I downloaded the mod mate for CH6 but i can't find a USBDOS file in it. Can you provide this please?



with regards

BUFU


----------



## Aenra

I own two ZEN chips.. and i haven't the slightest about CBS, lol

What is it? 

As usual, Google's of no help, unless it's my age. Help wanted


----------



## BUFUMAN

i found it but have write protection error..... can't format and creater file. any advise?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> i found it but have write protection error..... can't format and creater file. any advise?


https://www.howtogeek.com/136987/how-to-create-a-bootable-dos-usb-drive/


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> i found it but have write protection error..... can't format and creater file. any advise?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/136987/how-to-create-a-bootable-dos-usb-drive/
Click to expand...

Thx









Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

I did this but i had issues with the command line.

I start dos > command line > error (all files on same place)

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I did this but i had issues with the command line.
> 
> I start dos > command line > error (all files on same place)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


remove from the flash drive now all the files except afudos.exe and modified BIOS
rufus sometimes creates unnecessary files


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BUFUMAN*
> 
> I did this but i had issues with the command line.
> 
> I start dos > command line > error (all files on same place)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> remove from the flash drive now all the files except afudos.exe and modified BIOS
> rufus sometimes creates unnecessary files
Click to expand...

That's what I have
















Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1usmus

Try this








/GAN /n
Or only
/n


----------



## BUFUMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /GAN /n
> Or only
> /n


ok later, thx mate


----------



## Reous

@BUFUMAN You are using a wrong version of afudos that doesnt support /GAN option. Try this one: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/softs/AFUDOS.exe


----------



## BUFUMAN

Reous said:


> @BUFUMAN You are using a wrong version of afudos that doesnt support /GAN option. Try this one: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/softs/AFUDOS.exe


thx !


----------



## nelsonjrgomes

For the Asus Rog Strix B350-F Gaming users, I modded the last 3401 BIOS, with AMD_CBS folder unlocked. P-states are working.

Link for the thread:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/amd-...-bios-3401-unlocked-amd_cbs.html#post26563345


----------



## BUFUMAN

Worked, 1usmus i think we need to update your how to and the files you provide for it.

Software seems to old 



Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kryton

Suggestion:
There is an easy way around most of these issues but it does involve spending a few bucks.

Awhile back I picked up what's called a "Nano BIOS Programmer" and since I've had it the programmer has been nothing but great. I can flash any BIOS I want into any board I have, no worries about things with boards being picky with flashing routines or such. 

I can even go back to an older file regardless if going back to an older version is an issue or not if I want, the programmer itself doesn't care as long as the file has a valid file name. 

The board does need to have a removable BIOS chip but the programmer can be purchased with an add-on module for board with chips soldered into the board, costs a little extra but worth it. 
It works with the newer 8 legged BIOS chips and the older square chips too. As long as the board to be flashed has a BIOS chip it works with it's useable, you'd need to know this before going for it since at least a few boards have a chip it may not work with. 

To check it out just do a search on Ebay, enter "Nano BIOS Programmer" into the search box and the listings for these will pop up. 
All I can say is the programmer is very easy to use once you learn how it works, you will have to download the software and driver(s) for it and the links for the drivers are within the listings for these.


----------



## RaffieKol

For people with ASUS Motherboards that are have trouble flashing
You can use this method in the video below to flash your Asus Board 
and since its a .rom file you dont need to make the .rom file like the video says 
just make the bootable usb drive with Rufus then copy the modded bios to the usb
Just make sure you name the 1usmus Modded Bios "bios.rom"


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yep i did the same rufus and new afudos version.

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## st0neh

Kryton said:


> Suggestion:
> There is an easy way around most of these issues but it does involve spending a few bucks.
> 
> Awhile back I picked up what's called a "Nano BIOS Programmer" and since I've had it the programmer has been nothing but great. I can flash any BIOS I want into any board I have, no worries about things with boards being picky with flashing routines or such.
> 
> I can even go back to an older file regardless if going back to an older version is an issue or not if I want, the programmer itself doesn't care as long as the file has a valid file name.
> 
> The board does need to have a removable BIOS chip but the programmer can be purchased with an add-on module for board with chips soldered into the board, costs a little extra but worth it.
> It works with the newer 8 legged BIOS chips and the older square chips too. As long as the board to be flashed has a BIOS chip it works with it's useable, you'd need to know this before going for it since at least a few boards have a chip it may not work with.
> 
> To check it out just do a search on Ebay, enter "Nano BIOS Programmer" into the search box and the listings for these will pop up.
> All I can say is the programmer is very easy to use once you learn how it works, you will have to download the software and driver(s) for it and the links for the drivers are within the listings for these.


I'll never forget running a third party extra BIOS chip with a switch to toggle between it and the original BIOS back in the day, the memories.

Of course you could corrupt a BIOS in those days by looking at it funny, so it was a lot more useful lol.


----------



## sideeffect

Something strange for my TUF B350M-PLUS they have released the 3203 BIOS again https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/

This time it's dated 2018/01/25 but originally they released 3203 at the beginning of December and it was pulled. The zip is a different size.

Any thoughts?

Edit - Examining them in AMIBCP I can't see any difference.


----------



## st0neh

sideeffect said:


> Something strange for my TUF B350M-PLUS they have released the 3203 BIOS again https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> This time it's dated 2018/01/25 but originally they released 3203 at the beginning of December and it was pulled. The zip is a different size.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I'd imagine they probably fixed whatever issue caused them to pull it in the first place.


----------



## sideeffect

st0neh said:


> I'd imagine they probably fixed whatever issue caused them to pull it in the first place.


Yes maybe but they have since released 3401 which is newer and already fixed the problem with 3203. They have also listed this 3203 upgrade for the PRIME B350M-A and PRIME X370 and I guess others.

Both the 3203 versions are dated 11/09/2017.
The 3401 version is dated 12/04/2017 in the DMI Tables section of AMIBCP.

Edit - Seems ASUS linked 3203 instead of 3803. 3803 has Update Agesa to PinnaclePI AM4 1.0.0.0a! It's dated 01/22/2018.

Can get 3803 by modifying the link! http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...US_GAMING/TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-3803.zip


----------



## Kryton

st0neh said:


> I'll never forget running a third party extra BIOS chip with a switch to toggle between it and the original BIOS back in the day, the memories.
> 
> Of course you could corrupt a BIOS in those days by looking at it funny, so it was a lot more useful lol.


I remember those since I still have one that's called a "BIOS Savior". 
Next to impossible to find one now, I got lucky in that it came with a board I bought here (Forum) years ago.


----------



## 1usmus

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3803 MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F_HHiYs9o0msi2QoufzPupO4T34UoKMe

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3803 MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UH4eGYIiITmuGHrY6I21XAcrpN56EeL1

*CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502 MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POQQVLoD8fQDl2k6iTLJPDAZbjLq5owu

*ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CpcyQpYtyw-rPASo-FQ8MmCorklJQGoU

other mods coming soon 

command:

afudos хххх.rom /P /B /N


----------



## 1usmus

reserved


----------



## Atomfix

1usmus said:


> reserved


Check out this

http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/BIOS/?C=M;O=D

New BIOS out for the Gaming 3. I tried to post it on Win-Raid but it's bugged out, wont let me login, and it can't find my username, when it says it's already registered.


----------



## morecs

1usmus said:


> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3803 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F_HHiYs9o0msi2QoufzPupO4T34UoKMe
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3803 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UH4eGYIiITmuGHrY6I21XAcrpN56EeL1
> 
> *CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POQQVLoD8fQDl2k6iTLJPDAZbjLq5owu
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CpcyQpYtyw-rPASo-FQ8MmCorklJQGoU
> 
> other mods coming soon
> 
> command:
> 
> afudos хххх.rom /P /B /N


3803 mod for b350-f strix broke memory OC

memory frequency box is duplicated for some reason now. 

one of the boxes only gives the option to select from 1333Mhz to 2400Mhz, and when I select a frequency, the target goes to 0mhz

the second one shows all frequencies, but none of them are applied when selected.

what's up with this?


----------



## morecs

*3803 for strix is broken.*



1usmus said:


> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3803 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F_HHiYs9o0msi2QoufzPupO4T34UoKMe
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3803 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UH4eGYIiITmuGHrY6I21XAcrpN56EeL1
> 
> *CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POQQVLoD8fQDl2k6iTLJPDAZbjLq5owu
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CpcyQpYtyw-rPASo-FQ8MmCorklJQGoU
> 
> other mods coming soon
> 
> command:
> 
> afudos хххх.rom /P /B /N


3803 mod for b350-f strix broke memory OC

memory frequency box is duplicated for some reason now. 

one of the boxes only gives the option to select from 1333Mhz to 2400Mhz, and when I select a frequency, the target goes to 0mhz

the second one shows all frequencies, but none of them are applied when selected.

what's up with this?


----------



## morecs

crap, posted twice. sorry, the forum is buggy af.


----------



## 1usmus

*MOD V2 
*
* DRAM frequency bug fix (in fact, the frequency of RAM will be the way you put it, but it's displayed - auto. v2 this should fix it)

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HY1tydbgTZPd_YtT1Vdc0XvmLLJPimgz

*PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GL3dZddBnuNbk3bapA7yO9MofqMgAKQv

*ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=15RuEFc05jxi7vZdOzZAg_bPdijYOyyHc

*PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y5xnH5huiGVldVKNle7-Zud7TI6G8_i_

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GSTKM9Udk19SJ8bjmIotGsAEvZWLHh8d

*PRIME-B350M-E-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1imWCunqDakXmVwgWmyW3AgurPfQzW5pG

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mlNM086yaGKSXoMbmpVMTRRwgGApQxe7

*TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TWPDfRRLseHNdVSaZlPPz0j4FR2tK52y

afudos 3803mod.rom /GAN


----------



## Twone

1usmus said:


> *MOD V2
> *
> * DRAM frequency bug fix (in fact, the frequency of RAM will be the way you put it, but it's displayed - auto. v2 this should fix it)
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HY1tydbgTZPd_YtT1Vdc0XvmLLJPimgz
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GL3dZddBnuNbk3bapA7yO9MofqMgAKQv
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=15RuEFc05jxi7vZdOzZAg_bPdijYOyyHc
> 
> *PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y5xnH5huiGVldVKNle7-Zud7TI6G8_i_
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GSTKM9Udk19SJ8bjmIotGsAEvZWLHh8d
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-E-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1imWCunqDakXmVwgWmyW3AgurPfQzW5pG
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mlNM086yaGKSXoMbmpVMTRRwgGApQxe7
> 
> *TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TWPDfRRLseHNdVSaZlPPz0j4FR2tK52y
> 
> afudos 3803mod.rom /GAN


Does this have HPET & Spread spectrum disabled like the previous ones?


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> *MOD V2
> *
> * DRAM frequency bug fix (in fact, the frequency of RAM will be the way you put it, but it's displayed - auto. v2 this should fix it)
> 
> *TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TWPDfRRLseHNdVSaZlPPz0j4FR2tK52y


Thankyou for a modding the TUF. I have flashed the BIOS and its going to take me a week to play with all these new options  Just a few notes/questions.

1)The option for D.O.C.P memory profile is missing.
2)VDDP Voltage is in AI tweaker twice.
3)Some options are listed twice in different sections for example I can set command rate in RAM timings and also AMD CMS. It seems if i leave the timings on Auto on CMS that the main section values are used?
4)I can now set memory clocks like 3000Mhz and there is a new option for NB frequency did you unlock this or is it a new Agesa feature?


----------



## 1usmus

Twone said:


> Does this have HPET & Spread spectrum disabled like the previous ones?


yeah! 



sideeffect said:


> Thankyou for a modding the TUF. I have flashed the BIOS and its going to take me a week to play with all these new options  Just a few notes/questions.
> 
> 1)The option for D.O.C.P memory profile is missing.
> 2)VDDP Voltage is in AI tweaker twice.
> 3)Some options are listed twice in different sections for example I can set command rate in RAM timings and also AMD CMS. It seems if i leave the timings on Auto on CMS that the main section values are used?
> 4)I can now set memory clocks like 3000Mhz and there is a new option for NB frequency did you unlock this or is it a new Agesa feature?


1) please show a screenshot (F12 in BIOS)
2) it's different voltages, why? - this is for the developers. I always use 0.900 V
3) Do not configure timings in AMD_CBS (this option exists for other purposes)
4) these innovations with a new AGESA (some I unblocked)


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> 1) please show a screenshot (F12 in BIOS)
> 2) it's different voltages, why? - this is for the developers. I always use 0.900 V


The option to set D.O.C.P used to be in the Ai Tweaker page now it is missing. (see picture 1)
Setting the first VDDP voltage to 0.950 and leaving second on Auto results in this on reboot. (see picture 2)


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> The option to set D.O.C.P used to be in the Ai Tweaker page now it is missing. (see picture 1)
> Setting the first VDDP voltage to 0.950 and leaving second on Auto results in this on reboot. (see picture 2)


DOCP I can return if you want (strange, but the developer turned it off by default) 
use only the first parameter VDDP, the second let it be in the auto


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> DOCP I can return if you want (strange, but the developer turned it off by default)
> use only the first parameter VDDP, the second let it be in the auto


Thank you for looking. I don't need the DOCP option personally I just thought it was interesting to be missing. Maybe enable on next BIOS. 

My concern with the VDDP is that if you see picture 2 the second option is set to Auto but on reboot the BIOS has changed Auto to 1.1 but the voltage reading for both is 0.95. The voltage range for option 1 is 0.9-1.05 and option 2 is different something like 1.1-1.25.

Edit- Even with both on AUTO it reports both at 0.9v so I think I'll just not worry about it and do like you said leave 2 on Auto and adjust 1.


----------



## st0neh

1usmus said:


> *MOD V2
> *
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mlNM086yaGKSXoMbmpVMTRRwgGApQxe7


Legend. I was just about to start modding this one myself and just happened to check this post beforehand. Saving me the effort again.


----------



## Exostenza

What does disabling HPET & Spread spectrum via BIOS settings do for us Ryzen owners??


----------



## sideeffect

Exostenza said:


> What does disabling HPET & Spread spectrum via BIOS settings do for us Ryzen owners??


Disabling HPET increases performance on Ryzen but many motherboards like mine don't have the option so I was having to disable it in windows.
Spread Spectrum (SS) is only needed if you have problems with EMI. It has always been recommended to disable it for better overclocking and performance. The SS toggle is missing in my BIOS normally.
The Bus speed is higher with SS disabled. For example stock BIOS my bus speed is 99.76 and with SS disabled it's 99.94 this amounts to a more accurate CPU and memory speed based on my multipliers/dividers.


----------



## Zendal

Is it just me or voltage requirements for DRAM stability are higher on Bios 3803?


----------



## nonentity

1usmus said:


> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3803 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F_HHiYs9o0msi2QoufzPupO4T34UoKMe
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3803 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UH4eGYIiITmuGHrY6I21XAcrpN56EeL1
> 
> *CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POQQVLoD8fQDl2k6iTLJPDAZbjLq5owu
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CpcyQpYtyw-rPASo-FQ8MmCorklJQGoU
> 
> other mods coming soon
> 
> command:
> 
> afudos хххх.rom /P /B /N


The google drive link for CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-3502 MOD is broken. Can you please repost?

Thank you for your work on the DRAM calculator! Great tool!


----------



## Exostenza

sideeffect said:


> Disabling HPET increases performance on Ryzen but many motherboards like mine don't have the option so I was having to disable it in windows.
> Spread Spectrum (SS) is only needed if you have problems with EMI. It has always been recommended to disable it for better overclocking and performance. The SS toggle is missing in my BIOS normally.
> The Bus speed is higher with SS disabled. For example stock BIOS my bus speed is 99.76 and with SS disabled it's 99.94 this amounts to a more accurate CPU and memory speed based on my multipliers/dividers.


Excellent - thanks for the answer.



Zendal said:


> Is it just me or voltage requirements for DRAM stability are higher on Bios 3803?


I read on the official ASUS forums that at least for the ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming motherboard that many people were having RAM issues and errors in memtest86 with this new BIOS where they were perfectly stable on the last one (3401?) which has had me hold off on updating as it seems they screwed something up withjthe RAM.


----------



## Aersaud

Exostenza said:


> Excellent - thanks for the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I read on the official ASUS forums that at least for the ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming motherboard that many people were having RAM issues and errors in memtest86 with this new BIOS where they were perfectly stable on the last one (3401?) which has had me hold off on updating as it seems they screwed something up withjthe RAM.


Not only with RAM but also the new Bios seems to give me the 1.55ghz bug. Any kind of offset voltage done in the bios causes the bug you occur. So since I can't run 4.0ghz on the new Bios I flashed back to the previous one from the day before and all is stable. 
-Asus B350-F Strix motherboard. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsonjrgomes

Aersaud said:


> Not only with RAM but also the new Bios seems to give me the 1.55ghz bug. Any kind of offset voltage done in the bios causes the bug you occur. So since I can't run 4.0ghz on the new Bios I flashed back to the previous one from the day before and all is stable.
> -Asus B350-F Strix motherboard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Yep, I updated to 3801 and had to go back as I couldn't stabilize memory oc. Now runninng previous BIOS, 3401, modded by me with unlocked AMD_CBS. Memory @ 3200Mhz with main timings 14-13-13-13-28-42, based in 1usmus dram calculator with a few tweaks by me, with 1.365 v and soc 1.056 (on HWINFO, BIOS is with a negative offset of -0,0375), 1T with geardownmode on (fighting to turn it off, but can't get rid of the errors).
With 3803, I couldn't even run 3200 with timings 16-16-16-16-36-52 without HCI errors under 1%...


----------



## Exostenza

Aersaud said:


> Not only with RAM but also the new Bios seems to give me the 1.55ghz bug. Any kind of offset voltage done in the bios causes the bug you occur. So since I can't run 4.0ghz on the new Bios I flashed back to the previous one from the day before and all is stable.
> -Asus B350-F Strix motherboard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Yeah, after reading the official forum I think I am going to save myself a headache and just going to wait for a BIOS that has generally positive remarks about it before I flash. Interesting to think that this is the first time in my life that I have not updated my BIOS when I noticed a new one out. I sure do love Ryzen and what AMD has done for us consumers in the excessively stagnant CPU market although it seems that their software side is just not doing so well. So many people all over the internet with such crazy problems with RAM and bad BIOS programming it is just nuts. I have been into tech for almost all of my life and I have never seen a platform in such disarray before. I mean, $250 CAD for a CPU and cooler that can stand toe to toe (with an OC of course) with my friend's $500 Intel CPU plus $100 cooler because it didn't come with one is an amazing feat and I am so happy that AMD has come back into the game, but holy smokes do they need to get their programming together on this platform. It just seems like such a mess. 

It would be nice to get a new BIOS update with these edited features as I noticed that my clocks were wonky and learning that is has to do with DRAM spread spectrum is interesting and I would like to have it off. I have HPET disabled in the device manager so that sin't an issue although I always like more options when I overclock so this looked really promising. I guess we will see if they can get their ish together sometime soon so I can try it all out. For now I'll stick with what I have as it works.


----------



## Morests

@1usmus, what does "NB Frequency" do? is it the IF frequency? can we separate it from DRAM frequency now???
is anyone testing this?????


----------



## Atomfix

Using the new F20 BIOS for my AX370 Gaming K5.

P-State overclocking finally works! 3.7GHz set in Pstate_0 and downclocks as normal in idle. Memory now runs at 3000MHz instead of 2933MHz. CAD_Bus timings now available in Timings. CEC 2019 Ready option in power settings.


----------



## st0neh

Exostenza said:


> Yeah, after reading the official forum I think I am going to save myself a headache and just going to wait for a BIOS that has generally positive remarks about it before I flash. Interesting to think that this is the first time in my life that I have not updated my BIOS when I noticed a new one out. I sure do love Ryzen and what AMD has done for us consumers in the excessively stagnant CPU market although it seems that their software side is just not doing so well. So many people all over the internet with such crazy problems with RAM and bad BIOS programming it is just nuts. I have been into tech for almost all of my life and I have never seen a platform in such disarray before. I mean, $250 CAD for a CPU and cooler that can stand toe to toe (with an OC of course) with my friend's $500 Intel CPU plus $100 cooler because it didn't come with one is an amazing feat and I am so happy that AMD has come back into the game, but holy smokes do they need to get their programming together on this platform. It just seems like such a mess.
> 
> It would be nice to get a new BIOS update with these edited features as I noticed that my clocks were wonky and learning that is has to do with DRAM spread spectrum is interesting and I would like to have it off. I have HPET disabled in the device manager so that sin't an issue although I always like more options when I overclock so this looked really promising. I guess we will see if they can get their ish together sometime soon so I can try it all out. For now I'll stick with what I have as it works.


I used to be the guy who would happily update BIOS, drivers, and apps as soon as I knew updates were available.

As time has gone by though I've settled into a waiting period where I won't install anything until at least a week of seeing how other people seem to be getting on. I just don't have the time or patience to deal with troubleshooting stuff for two days only to find that the problem was beyond my control the while time.


----------



## sideeffect

I have found the RAM stability to be pretty much the same between 3401 and 3803. On 3401 I was stable at 2933Mhz but not at 3066Mhz on 3803 I am able to use the new 3000 divider and I am stable at 3000Mhz so I would say for me it is the best BIOS yet.

I guess it's not a necessary upgrade if you don't want to mess with the new RAM frequencies.

The new NB frequency option seems to do nothing on our Rev 1 Ryzen.


----------



## Reous

As far as i know NB frequency is only usable with the old Bristol Ridge APUs


----------



## Exostenza

st0neh said:


> I used to be the guy who would happily update BIOS, drivers, and apps as soon as I knew updates were available.
> 
> As time has gone by though I've settled into a waiting period where I won't install anything until at least a week of seeing how other people seem to be getting on. I just don't have the time or patience to deal with troubleshooting stuff for two days only to find that the problem was beyond my control the while time.


I am slowly making the transition to that person as well. It is hard because I like to be on the cutting edge all the time, but I am getting too old to be the guinea pig and don't have the time while the patience is dwindling... 



sideeffect said:


> I have found the RAM stability to be pretty much the same between 3401 and 3803. On 3401 I was stable at 2933Mhz but not at 3066Mhz on 3803 I am able to use the new 3000 divider and I am stable at 3000Mhz so I would say for me it is the best BIOS yet.
> 
> I guess it's not a necessary upgrade if you don't want to mess with the new RAM frequencies.
> 
> The new NB frequency option seems to do nothing on our Rev 1 Ryzen.


Well I am rock solid @ 3200mhz on the 3401 BIOS so really do I need to upgrade? They did say "improve system performance" in the BIOS update notes but in the classic Asus style they don't explain anything about their statements. Good to know someone is having luck with the latest BIOS though!


----------



## sideeffect

Exostenza said:


> Well I am rock solid @ 3200mhz on the 3401 BIOS so really do I need to upgrade? They did say "improve system performance" in the BIOS update notes but in the classic Asus style they don't explain anything about their statements. Good to know someone is having luck with the latest BIOS though!


From what I have read most people have been happy with the new BIOS and had good results with the new dividers. In regards to the few negative reviews a lot of people don't properly test their overclock, unhappy people are more vocal and slight changes in stability and required voltage are to be expected with a major rewrite.

In your case though your system is stable and you already have a good RAM clock so why bother with all the effort. Because the mod BIOS has increased BUS speed from disabling SS it requires new stability testing for CPU and RAM timings and voltage. This has taken a lot of time for me this week but I had the time and I enjoy messing with my PC.

The performance is the same clock for clock. The ASUS notes must be referring to the new options adding performance for some users.


----------



## 1usmus

NB Frequency is not related to the old generation, it only appeared with the new AGESA 1.0.0.0a (maybe this option is not over yet)


*CH6 3502 MOD NEW LINK * https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PdF2Lnmp0cOUI0KGsqzX8bjjT0gsIfWT


----------



## Reous

1usmus said:


> NB Frequency is not related to the old generation, it only appeared with the new AGESA 1.0.0.0a (maybe this option is not over yet)



NB Frequency is there since the first Bios versions. Only speaking for Asus Boards. Maybe it is also for upcoming processors but i'm pretty sure atm it is only for Bristol Ridge.


----------



## DalaiBrahma

1usmus said:


> *MOD V2
> *
> * DRAM frequency bug fix (in fact, the frequency of RAM will be the way you put it, but it's displayed - auto. v2 this should fix it)
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HY1tydbgTZPd_YtT1Vdc0XvmLLJPimgz
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GL3dZddBnuNbk3bapA7yO9MofqMgAKQv
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=15RuEFc05jxi7vZdOzZAg_bPdijYOyyHc
> 
> *PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y5xnH5huiGVldVKNle7-Zud7TI6G8_i_


Hi, @1usmus !
What's difference between B350-Plus 3803 original and modded one? What are the good things ? I've flashed original 3803.. Is it OK to flash modded one?
Sorry for my poor Englsih. Thanks.

.


----------



## mtrai

JUst letting yall know the Prime B-350 Plus just got a new beta bios posted just a few minutes ago. Bios 3805

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_Download/

Version 3805 Beta Version
2018/02/11
7.92 MBytes
PRIME B350-PLUS Beta BIOS 3805
Beta BIOS
AGESA 1000a+ SMU 30.65.00


----------



## DalaiBrahma

Unfortunately, 3803 destroyed my OC estabillity. I hope this one could bring it back. @1usmus, I am still waiting for your answer. ;0
What is "SMU 30.65.00" ?? fixing something?? Ty.


----------



## faction87

Hey guys, Ive been waiting for these updates for a bit and have everything on stock atm, I see theres new bios update on the Asus site, I got the b350 plus anyone else ?


----------



## Exostenza

faction87 said:


> Hey guys, Ive been waiting for these updates for a bit and have everything on stock atm, I see theres new bios update on the Asus site, I got the b350 plus anyone else ?


I am on the ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming and was JUST about to update to 3803 although seeing that there is a new beta bios that has just been pushed I think that those who have not updated should probably wait a little bit longer and update to the next version as I have heard some pretty bad things about the latest bios for their b350 boards and overclocking.


----------



## DalaiBrahma

mtrai said:


> JUst letting yall know the Prime B-350 Plus just got a new beta bios posted just a few minutes ago. Bios 3805
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Version 3805 Beta Version
> 2018/02/11
> 7.92 MBytes
> PRIME B350-PLUS Beta BIOS 3805
> Beta BIOS
> AGESA 1000a+ SMU 30.65.00





faction87 said:


> Hey guys, Ive been waiting for these updates for a bit and have everything on stock atm, I see theres new bios update on the Asus site, I got the b350 plus anyone else ?





Exostenza said:


> I am on the ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming and was JUST about to update to 3803 although seeing that there is a new beta bios that has just been pushed I think that those who have not updated should probably wait a little bit longer and update to the next version as I have heard some pretty bad things about the latest bios for their b350 boards and overclocking.


.
Yeah... My OC was pretty good. After 3803, bad things. I've tried 3805 beta, no changes. Offset " + " does not work. Does not metter what value is used. 1600X + B350 Plus
Ex.: + 0,025V => 1,375 (starting Vid 1600X) + 0,025 1,40V (beside field), but showes 1,188V at resume and 1,177-1,232V at HWInfo64. When havy loaded (like in game, Minig, etc), I have a BSOD.
If I use offset " - ", starting Vid is 1,188V, not 1,375V. Seems it see a R5 1600, not a 1600X.
I am waiting for @1usmus to answer me about mods. I'd like to try 3803 V2 mod. May I downgrade?
Sorry for my poor English..

.


----------



## Exostenza

DalaiBrahma said:


> .
> Yeah... My OC was pretty good. After 3803, bad things. I've tried 3805 beta, no changes. Offset " + " does not work. Does not metter what value is used. 1600X + B350 Plus
> Ex.: + 0,025V => 1,375 (starting Vid 1600X) + 0,025 1,40V (beside field), but showes 1,188V at resume and 1,177-1,232V at HWInfo64. When havy loaded (like in game, Minig, etc), I have a BSOD.
> If I use offset " - ", starting Vid is 1,188V, not 1,375V. Seems it see a R5 1600, not a 1600X.
> I am waiting for @1usmus to answer me about mods. I'd like to try 3803 V2 mod. May I downgrade?
> Sorry for my poor English..
> 
> .


Have you reported your issues to Asus so they get fixed?


----------



## DalaiBrahma

No. Good idea! I will do. Ty.


----------



## zulex

Is there a mod bios for C6H version 6001?


----------



## Exostenza

DalaiBrahma said:


> No. Good idea! I will do. Ty.


Good! The only way to get stuff that we want fixed sometimes is for us to report it and I think not enough people realize the importance of reporting their issues in order for them to get fixed rather than just waiting and hoping for a fix to arrive.

So, who is on this BIOS for the Asus boards and are you finding it alright? I have read pretty much 50/50 so far that it is either horrible and people can't run their previous settings or that it is fine and works perfectly. I want to update the BIOS as I know Ryzen is such a work in progress and new a BIOS likely means a better Ryzen experience, but I don't want to go through the hassle of not having my current rock solid OC become unstable and have to deal with that... Ugh... What to do? I thought there was going to be another update already but nothing so far.


----------



## Darkstalker420

Flashed 3803 to my B350 Strix as soon as i noticed it online..... Killed my easy D.O.C.P 3200Mhz. Now i'm fighting the rig to get it back. IBT will pass one run of 10 HIGH then restarting/trying later it will fail with the SAME settings in the BIOS that worked sometimes an hour or two earlier. Having to dig deep into tuning timings to get 3200 when using earlier 3xxx releases and 1001 i could just pick 3200 in the menu and it would pass anything.

Rig will fail most mem stress tests totally randomly. VERY frustrating as you think you have cracked it....... Errors out on last run!! My HONEST advice wait a bit buddy. I kicked myself when i realised i couldn't go back (my last AM2 ASUS MoBo would let you flash older BIOS revisions back). Kinda sad they took it out imho. Other than the OC loss BIOS is stable imho. Just a dog for mem OC tbh. 

Thanx.


----------



## tiagogl

Same here:
This new bios 3803 on my Strix X370-F ,I had a lot of problems. My overclock is not stable anymore , I'm experiencing some screen freezes and also stutterings. On the previous bios my overclock was 3.9 ghz with 1.367 vcore without any issues. 
Now, I'm trying same over with 1.4 volts to see if get stable. I'm getting some random reboots too and also troubles sometimes to turn computer on.
I have power supply Corsair TX-850M.


----------



## Darkstalker420

Yeah it's crazy! Tried 3266 which failed IBT HIGH on the last pass. Thought i would raise DRAM to 1.36v (from 1.35v) and raise trfc from 307 to 312 to give it some breathing space..... Retried IBT and..... Failed on the second pass!?!?! Put trfc back to 312 and v's back to 1.35v and ran again expecting it to fail on the tenth pass as it did previously. Failed on second pass!!!!! ...... Back to 3200 that's it for today. 

ASUS have really messed something up it's like between reboots some "unknown force" is setting things behind my back. NEVER will i rush to update BIOS on this thing. I have 3200 dialled in for IBT HIGH though and can do 10 passes without error. Sad thing is with the way it has been going when they do release another BIOS for the Strix it may well fix this BUT i'm going to have to spend days dialling it in again and this rig is in the living room al a HTPC so i can't keep saying "hey no one wants to watch TV right just hours of IBT"!!!

Thanx.


----------



## RobrPatty

*unlocked amd_cbs*



zulex said:


> Is there a mod bios for C6H version 6001?



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj/view


----------



## -antero-

Any chance to get Asrock boards unlocked?


----------



## 1usmus

3803 has a lower overclocking potential. In the near future, 3805 and 6xxx should be released. At the moment, AMD has concentrated all its forces on the new generation of processors, so we'll have to wait a little.

I am very sorry that I can not help anything much...



-antero- said:


> Any chance to get Asrock boards unlocked?


what are you interested in?


----------



## SexySale

1usmus said:


> 3803 has a lower overclocking potential. In the near future, 3805 and 6xxx should be released. At the moment, AMD has concentrated all its forces on the new generation of processors, so we'll have to wait a little.
> 
> I am very sorry that I can not help anything much...
> 
> 
> 
> what are you interested in?


Is then e.x. Asus B350 Prime 3805 Beta bios ok by you to download and try it?


----------



## Exostenza

Darkstalker420 said:


> Flashed 3803 to my B350 Strix as soon as i noticed it online..... Killed my easy D.O.C.P 3200Mhz. Now i'm fighting the rig to get it back. IBT will pass one run of 10 HIGH then restarting/trying later it will fail with the SAME settings in the BIOS that worked sometimes an hour or two earlier. Having to dig deep into tuning timings to get 3200 when using earlier 3xxx releases and 1001 i could just pick 3200 in the menu and it would pass anything.
> 
> Rig will fail most mem stress tests totally randomly. VERY frustrating as you think you have cracked it....... Errors out on last run!! My HONEST advice wait a bit buddy. I kicked myself when i realised i couldn't go back (my last AM2 ASUS MoBo would let you flash older BIOS revisions back). Kinda sad they took it out imho. Other than the OC loss BIOS is stable imho. Just a dog for mem OC tbh.
> 
> Thanx.





tiagogl said:


> Same here:
> This new bios 3803 on my Strix X370-F ,I had a lot of problems. My overclock is not stable anymore , I'm experiencing some screen freezes and also stutterings. On the previous bios my overclock was 3.9 ghz with 1.367 vcore without any issues.
> Now, I'm trying same over with 1.4 volts to see if get stable. I'm getting some random reboots too and also troubles sometimes to turn computer on.
> I have power supply Corsair TX-850M.



Make sure to report your issues exactly to Asus so they can fix these issues better and know that they are widespread problems and not just isolated.


----------



## 1usmus

Recently, I've been seeing a situation where the installation of BIOS in an official way does not bring success, overclocking is unstable, there are a lot of bugs. This is all due to some parameters that are not overwritten when updating the BIOS. I want to introduce a new way of updating the BIOS. It completely cleans the entire memory of the BIOS chip. Do not be afraid, it is reliable.




*how to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction)*

1. format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT32 option)
2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive 
3. copy our BIOS into the BOOT folder on flash drive
4. boot system from our flash drive (UEFI mode)
5. select the name of the partition (in my case, *fs3:* )


Spoiler














6. enter the following commands:
*fs3:
cd EFI 
cd BOOT
ls*


Spoiler















*Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG*


Spoiler














(by this action we clean all parameters from old bios and update the bios itself)

7. waiting for the end of the update
8. we install a modification of the BIOS using the following commands:
*Afugan name_bios_mod.rom /GAN*
(by this action we install mod bios)
9. waiting for the end of the update 
10. done 

for example how i updated bios 


Spoiler















Thanks @Ramad for help


----------



## 1usmus

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3805 MOD*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wUNNaDPb_35vm0vsDHZxjNAvuSg6mjEI


----------



## SexySale

1usmus said:


> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3805 MOD*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wUNNaDPb_35vm0vsDHZxjNAvuSg6mjEI


Thx @1usmus


----------



## 1usmus

SexySale said:


> Thx @1usmus


I on the first page updated the guide how to update the BIOS, please be careful


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> I on the first page updated the guide how to update the BIOS, please be careful


Thx mate 

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SexySale

1usmus said:


> I on the first page updated the guide how to update the BIOS, please be careful


Will do. Thx for informing me


----------



## -antero-

1usmus said:


> what are you interested in?


AsRock AB350M Pro4


----------



## SexySale

Hi @1usmus.
I have updated successfully new moded version. New update method went great 

New bios 3805 is stable and great. I even manage to load Windows with 1.35 DRAM voltage on my 3200 LPX and default 3200 D.O.C.P. profile settings !
Ofc, it's not stable, but I was totally shocked!

Now I can even boot with 53.3 ProcODT, which was also not possible before.

Bottom line:
New Asus B350 Prime bios - 3805, works great. Still I have no stable 3200 MHz on Crosair 3200 LPX, but Bios is nice improvement.


----------



## 1usmus

SexySale said:


> Hi @1usmus.
> I have updated successfully new moded version. New update method went great
> 
> New bios 3805 is stable and great. I even manage to load Windows with 1.35 DRAM voltage on my 3200 LPX and default 3200 D.O.C.P. profile settings !
> Ofc, it's not stable, but I was totally shocked!
> 
> Now I can even boot with 53.3 ProcODT, which was also not possible before.
> 
> Try DQS 60 ohm (is a chance to gain additional stability)
> 
> Bottom line:
> New Asus B350 Prime bios - 3805, works great. Still I have no stable 3200 MHz on Crosair 3200 LPX, but Bios is nice improvement.


good news! 

a new kind of update really helped me too 



-antero- said:


> AsRock AB350M Pro4


This board has a lot of restrictions, some options are simply not supported on the hardware level
what options (settings) are you interested in? LLC? soc voltage?


----------



## -antero-

1usmus said:


> This board has a lot of restrictions, some options are simply not supported on the hardware level
> what options (settings) are you interested in? LLC? soc voltage?


Everything that is related to get my corsair hynix chips run stable at 3200


----------



## 1usmus

-antero- said:


> Everything that is related to get my corsair hynix chips run stable at 3200


at the moment I can only reduce the noise from the power system, this will improve the stability of the BCLK frequency ( possibly the memory will become stable )

+

I'm now trying to unlock the manual mode for the SOC voltage

__________________

about all the news I will write in this thread


----------



## dspx

Unfortunately every time I set 2T it shows 1T in Windows. Seems as it can't change it to 2T.

Also, there is no option to change BCLK for my board, I wanted to change it in order to find a memory hole, as recommended by The Stilt, I can't achieve a stable 3266 no matter what I do.


----------



## Reous

dspx said:


> Unfortunately every time I set 2T it shows 1T in Windows. Seems as it can't change it to 2T.


Set GearDownMode to Disabled, restart, set CmD2T to 2T, restart. Now it should work.


----------



## spajdr

Reous said:


> Set GearDownMode to Disabled, restart, set CmD2T to 2T, restart. Now it should work.


Thanks for tip, but this ends with infinite reboot after windows is loading or BSOD.


----------



## dspx

Reous said:


> Set GearDownMode to Disabled, restart, set CmD2T to 2T, restart. Now it should work.


It would not post, I had to manually clear the CMOS.


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> This board has a lot of restrictions, some options are simply not supported on the hardware level
> what options (settings) are you interested in? LLC? soc voltage?


Is it possible to mod the fan configuration to allow values under 60? It's strange that ASUS have made such a high minimum and even my 140mm fans are audible. 

I have the TUF B350M-Plus currently using your 3803 BIOS.


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> Is it possible to mod the fan configuration to allow values under 60? It's strange that ASUS have made such a high minimum and even my 140mm fans are audible.
> 
> I have the TUF B350M-Plus currently using your 3803 BIOS.


Yes it is possible 

TUF B350M-Plus V3 
additional Q-fan options are unlocked
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GKdPuiATV4PIsFf7D_2T9DcLqXFlBHuw


----------



## 1usmus

Modified BIOSes for MSI / GIGABYTE are tested


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> Yes it is possible
> 
> TUF B350M-Plus V3
> additional Q-fan options are unlocked
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GKdPuiATV4PIsFf7D_2T9DcLqXFlBHuw


Thanks so much! I will test it soon.


----------



## dgr111

The CH6 bios only work on the hero or will it work with extreme as well?


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> Yes it is possible
> 
> TUF B350M-Plus V3
> additional Q-fan options are unlocked
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GKdPuiATV4PIsFf7D_2T9DcLqXFlBHuw


It is half working and is so much better! Thanks.

The 120MM fan on the System Fan 1 is able to operate at the new default minimum 20% setting and scales normally with temperature.
The 140MM fan on System fan 2 just turns off completely probably due to lack of power. Maybe a setting of 30 or 40 would work. 

If I try to change the minimum on either fan both go back to 60. So at the moment I have the 120MM set to manual at 20% Minimum and the 140MM is using standard profile.
I am able to change the higher fan settings (above 60) without breaking the minimum.

It is fine for now


----------



## Elrick

*Thank You....*



1usmus said:


> Modified BIOSes for MSI / GIGABYTE are tested


BRILLIANT.

I will wait for my MSI X370 Titanium Mod Bios to come up soon. Thank you for doing this, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## 1usmus

*MSI BIOS MOD AGESA 1.1.0.1*

A huge thanks to @TOMRUS for the information provided!

Saved presets (overclock profiles) are not compatible with the mod! You need to reconfigure the system with your hands again!

- unlocked amd_cbs
- unlocked amd_pbs
- disabled HPET & Spectrum
- stabilized BCLK frequency
- unlocked some voltages (DRAM Voltage(Training) & VPP & REF CTRL for some boards)


*PICTURES*


Spoiler















Be sure to flash with these keys /B /P /N /K /X /CLRCFG
*How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction)* -> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...ectly-unlocked-amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard.html

*X370-GAMING-PRO 7A33v48*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J_dxhsl1h-yb6hO6XCt8-MzpQj4bPNcI

*X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM 7A31v1C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1do1nCIaDdDuZyVLK3ZJlwNmOyfQCqrP1

*B350-KRAIT-GAMING 7B08v18*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=18dTCCgLxhCfQnx4nFypXIjj0DbnWjk9N

*B350M-MORTAR-ARCTIC 7A37vAA*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Rt5U5PBlw7iDxau0bz0Q9WQqoKaqi8jZ

*X370-GAMING-M7-ACK 7A35v15*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-LaJw7HvNgJ-EpuwuEGyIIMvB5ToAye0

*B350-GAMING-PLUS 7A34vM7*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ysofsnnp3C6wOOsPr6eLXYR28ewnFQbx

*B350M-MORTAR 7A37v1B*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1q0bHtoFFIM3XX-uJQgoZ7g84gXwu3xhW

*X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC 7A32v28*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R-cSqmjKi0SSovWk4jD7qE_9w2tZ5jhw

*B350-TOMAHAWK-PLUS 7B36v14*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=13ue1AS4uWtR1kfffZ3WM_J8AneaK6T54

*B350M-BAZOOKA 7A38v1A*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gRAZ-qLMVewNChxUQEiRvDTyZoGwwAj2

*X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON 7A32v1C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xeneZ3-0t2MyapdXmbK9VnnbLWaEod5K

*B350-TOMAHAWK-ARCTIC 7A34vHA*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pmRuORwFZ4WtLwL8g0d0s6dKwsbtmTSo

*B350I-PRO-AC 7A40v11*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ociRySouiOrGfcZ34JJ7TRqdoKOLlPJG

*X370-KRAIT-GAMING 7A33v19*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1M4-ZX79-jm7_S_QxTivqzl30IdU5VSNr

*B350-TOMAHAWK 7A34v1C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mjHdKlzzeKWeSpgxgWp2SwF009SSv3_3

*B350M-PRO-VDH 7A38vA9*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uSq46r64ynPbk0WBqVDDcap9xUgIK_WG

*X370-GAMING-PLUS 7A33v58*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VXVTpOdkGYKaseTJaUJSVbzJ87_IXvRi

*B350-PC-MATE 7A34vAA*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OeTUbflvGZstkShtYAcsjl3OoJFQAN8Y

*B350M-PRO-VD-PLUS 7B38v25*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ibra-K6TdEhBur5K1N3Su2EhV8nyDtdp

*X370-SLI-PLUS 7A33v39*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NSHj8jnxzW-7wNvtP-DfJo8PWINOjVFS

*B350-GAMING-PRO-CARBON 7B00v19*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=183S7Rv6kLuTv_EQCoJbvSk4yh96aqaxj

*B350M-GAMING-PRO 7A39v2C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Oc9DRW-oxaVs3N1H-crxKHADh5OQKgmL

*B350M-PRO-VH-PLUS 7B07v25*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qAF77B4Bb8DHDkwxHMulbWSBL6KG4wMn


----------



## 1usmus

*GIGABYTE BIOS MOD f22b COLLECTION*

A huge thanks to @TOMRUS for the information provided!

Saved presets (overclock profiles) are not compatible with the mod! You need to reconfigure the system with your hands again!

- unlocked amd_cbs
- disabled HPET & Spectrum
- stabilized BLCK frequency

*ab350m-hd3_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1I-Yz6_z5uaaOmihMdSmYUlTuE9vjV2PL

*ab350n-gaming-wifi_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wYjdz9pl_bBZna3mtOwwvMgFsydba6jO

*ab350m-ds3h_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CamTRg7jFkITX5KdZV1feQZTuMV8qE2I

*ab350-gaming_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1acRXefsPhMaqz8S7bBtiDsPHjnDXd6QL

*ax370-gaming_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LwqT7fN2fe6pTobJ_JWGU40AFlxc7Ks5

*ab350-gaming3_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1s7zOAbI_5EDqZW6ktw1Qp9vdUd4q2SyG

*ax370-gaming3_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HHvHCuKh1u3rG54bCgWBxlfdoue9e0C_

*ab350m-d3h_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wtOO8lGCuHu8setGNWXA_9l9O_5QX9JG

*ax370-gaming5_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Xib4vz_2dbes7pkyAFBLvirdqy-7AfmS

*ab350m-d3v_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BzNkLdAJAwvQKoEJobyVgFlsG8Per55_

*ax370m-ds3h_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1k3EyeX5o2imYO_3xGIgT8x6y46uafnTv

*ab350m-ds2_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YU5zQNio2D6LPmZyXojQ4vRwyevZuUWC

*ax370m-gaming3_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=13yZcn9L7c3GssONhiyO8SVm4hv6aF15U

*ab350n-gaming-wifi_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wYjdz9pl_bBZna3mtOwwvMgFsydba6jO

*ax370-gaming-k7_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=129n83NwDixJyOwZchvof62YCSGPX-HpA

*ax370-gaming-k3_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POKUoHGjbQl54YnoSETpwRB2UL7E2ZRC

*ax370-gaming-k5_f22b*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qB4_XULU8WRcbCN_ojlInLM1Okxe18Vp


----------



## spajdr

1usmus : Hello, i see that for B350-F STRIX there is 3803 V3 version, what is new there?


----------



## Reous

sideeffect said:


> ...
> If I try to change the minimum on either fan both go back to 60. So at the moment I have the 120MM set to manual at 20% Minimum and the 140MM is using standard profile.
> I am able to change the higher fan settings (above 60) without breaking the minimum.
> ...


If you run Qfan Tuning in the bios you should be able to use lower % for DC fans. It wont jump back to 60% after changing the setting, only if you do an cmos reset.


----------



## st0neh

Reous said:


> If you run Qfan Tuning in the bios you should be able to use lower % for DC fans. It wont jump back to 60% after changing the setting, only if you do an cmos reset.


Figuring that one out was SUPER FUN.


----------



## crakej

If I got this right - using the uefi update method - I was on 3404L (modded) - I had copied 3803.cap and 3803.mod, but Afuefix64 wants the cap file for your *current* bios version - *not* the version you're updating to, otherwise you will get _Rom file ROMID is not compatible with existing bios ROMID._ No problem, just rebooted and put the right .cap file on the stick and all went well. So, if you're coming from say official 3404 to 3404mod, then procedure will work as described, but as I was on 3404mod going o 3803mod, I had to do Afuefix64 3404.cap then Afugan 3803mod.rom 

While Afuefix64 does do a 'complete' clean of everything, doesn't Afugan do the same when it wipes 'All blocks'?

I do seem to have better results than when I used official 3803 - I've got exact same settings - 4.1GHz and ram 3200 extreme settings *BUT*, it is not as stable as on 3404 with IBT AVX not even getting through 1st ten loops. Managed to get it to pass by running again, but obviously that is not ideal. My machine is *WAY* faster though! Check out my CB15 score! Yes, I am using CB15 bias in bios, but it runs without problem on my machine. This is the fastest my machine has ever been whatever settings I had before, so thank you @1usmus - this has made me think 3803 is worth playing with now, definitely better than when I had it installed before.


----------



## 1usmus

spajdr said:


> 1usmus : Hello, i see that for B350-F STRIX there is 3803 V3 version, what is new there?


at the request of a forum member, I deleted some unnecessary parameters


----------



## 1usmus

crakej said:


> If I got this right - using the uefi update method - I was on 3404L (modded) - I had copied 3803.cap and 3803.mod, but Afuefix64 wants the cap file for your *current* bios version - *not* the version you're updating to, otherwise you will get _Rom file ROMID is not compatible with existing bios ROMID._ No problem, just rebooted and put the right .cap file on the stick and all went well. So, if you're coming from say official 3404 to 3404mod, then procedure will work as described, but as I was on 3404mod going o 3803mod, I had to do Afuefix64 3404.cap then Afugan 3803mod.rom
> 
> While Afuefix64 does do a 'complete' clean of everything, doesn't Afugan do the same when it wipes 'All blocks'?
> 
> I do seem to have better results than when I used official 3803 - I've got exact same settings - 4.1GHz and ram 3200 extreme settings *BUT*, it is not as stable as on 3404 with IBT AVX not even getting through 1st ten loops. Managed to get it to pass by running again, but obviously that is not ideal. My machine is *WAY* faster though! Check out my CB15 score! Yes, I am using CB15 bias in bios, but it runs without problem on my machine. This is the fastest my machine has ever been whatever settings I had before, so thank you @1usmus - this has made me think 3803 is worth playing with now, definitely better than when I had it installed before.


how to update the system if 3403 mod:

1) Afuefix64 3803.CAP /P /B /N /K */X* /CLRCFG
2) Afugan 3803mod.rom /GAN

in fact, this sequence is very important, otherwise there is no guarantee that the new BIOS will work as intended (this is my opinion, perhaps it is too biased)

Difference between *CLRCFG* vs *GAN*

CLRCFG - program without preserving setup configuration
GAN - allows you to flash the BIOS without a capsule (digital signature) + program with preserving setup configuration


----------



## @purple

@1usmus

I'm still thinking about flashing your modded bios but one thing got me confused.There is no cap file in my folder.I'm scratching my head like *** am i dumb?

Edit : i need to download official bios and rename it to .cap?


----------



## crakej

1usmus said:


> how to update the system if 3403 mod:
> 
> 1) Afuefix64 3803.CAP /P /B /N /K */X* /CLRCFG
> 2) Afugan 3803mod.rom /GAN
> 
> in fact, this sequence is very important, otherwise there is no guarantee that the new BIOS will work as intended (this is my opinion, perhaps it is too biased)
> 
> Difference between *CLRCFG* vs *GAN*
> 
> CLRCFG - program without preserving setup configuration
> GAN - allows you to flash the BIOS without a capsule (digital signature) + program with preserving setup configuration


Thank you - could you clarify this in the instructions please? Wouldn't it be best for everyone to use /X then? So I programmed 3404 onto 3404L and wiped cfg. Then I flashed 3803 which also says it clears all blocks - not sure what difference is...

I guess I have to do it all over again then - just hope it works as well as it is now!

Edit: So I did it - exactly the same results. I'm 99% sure the Afugan *.rom /GAN does wipe everything - it just doesn't say the names of each block like Afuefix64 does. Instead it says 'erasing All Blocks'. I also didn't see anything different when using /X with Afuefi64.


----------



## Sev501

1usmus said:


> *GIGABYTE BIOS MOD f22b COLLECTION*
> 
> A huge thanks to @TOMRUS for the information provided!
> 
> Saved presets (overclock profiles) are not compatible with the mod! You need to reconfigure the system with your hands again!
> 
> - unlocked amd_cbs
> - disabled HPET & Spectrum
> - stabilized BLCK frequency
> 
> 
> *ax370-gaming-k7_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=129n83NwDixJyOwZchvof62YCSGPX-HpA


Hey thanks for this, maybe I'll get my system stable w/ this one vs. the official f22b. Could not apply my stable settings from F7b to original.


----------



## crakej

Can I request a feature please @1usmus? Could the calc show the tRFC and alt tRFC values in ns as well?

For example, I know my ram seems to like 160 or 190ns when OCed so would take some guesswork out when changing mem speeds.


----------



## sz4bolcs

Hi!

Could you help me, where can I find bios chip on b350-f?
I bricked the mobo with pstate tuning, and I want to flash bios chip with eeprom writer in the future..


----------



## Reous

good luck


----------



## sz4bolcs

Next to connector? fffffck 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## depios

How to update bios mod on Gigabyte Board? 

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## spajdr

depios > see the first post in this thread


----------



## depios

I tried to flash as in the tutorial but gave it error I thought it was only for boards asus

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieWheelie

@1usmus
Hi i tried this just now and got 4 - Error file ROMID is not compatible with existing BIOS ROMID.

I am on Bios 3.4 am i doing something wrong ? Should the Bios file extensions be .CAP or .ROM or... ?


----------



## crakej

CharlieWheelie said:


> @1usmus
> Hi i tried this just now and got 4 - Error file ROMID is not compatible with existing BIOS ROMID.
> 
> I am on Bios 3.4 am i doing something wrong ? Should the Bios file extensions be .CAP or .ROM or... ?


You need to add /X as you're on a different bios. This will prevent it from checking the ROMID. Once it finishes REBOOT and repeat with the unmodded version of the rombefore doing the next stage

Edit: it's really a better idea to have the unmodded verion of the modded bios you want to install installed first - then instructions will work.

Edit1: I've found that Afugan is just a renamed older version of Afuefix64, one of the last versions to include the hidden option /gan. The last version to support it was 3.06 (Afugan is V3.05) and it seems that it forces modded bios to be written overcoming bios locks preventing you from updating properly- essential if your modded bios is to work!


----------



## depios

Give this error , when try flash on Gigabyte X370 K7









Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieWheelie

crakej said:


> You need to add /X as you're on a different bios. This will prevent it from checking the ROMID. Once it finishes REBOOT and repeat with the unmodded version of the rombefore doing the next stage
> 
> Edit: it's really a better idea to have the unmodded verion of the modded bios you want to install installed first - then instructions will work.
> 
> Edit1: I've found that Afugan is just a renamed older version of Afuefix64, one of the last versions to include the hidden option /gan. The last version to support it was 3.06 (Afugan is V3.05) and it seems that it forces modded bios to be written overcoming bios locks preventing you from updating properly- essential if your modded bios is to work!


My problem is that i am on Bios 3.4 and i was trying to flash 3.4 again over the top to refresh then move on to the next one.
But the error message i get is

4 - Error file ROMID is not compatible with existing BIOS ROMID.


----------



## 1usmus

*I advise you to rename your BIOS, as written just below

1 step: install original new bios -> Afuefix64 last_official_bios.rom (or .CAP) /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG (Even if the last official BIOS is installed, I advise all the same to complete step 1)
2 step: install mod bios -> Afugan last_mod_bios.rom /GAN

Done *



sz4bolcs said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you help me, where can I find bios chip on b350-f?
> I bricked the mobo with pstate tuning, and I want to flash bios chip with eeprom writer in the future..


You can ask what you entered there?
the reset button does not work?


----------



## dspx

What is the procedure for all of us who already have a modded bios installed, how do we install a new version?


----------



## 1usmus

dspx said:


> What is the procedure for all of us who already have a modded bios installed, how do we install a new version?


I would make the installation, as I wrote in the previous message. 10 minutes of maximum time will take, but there will be 100% certainty that everything works as it should


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> I would make the installation, as I wrote in the previous message. 10 minutes of maximum time will take, but there will be 100% certainty that everything works as it should


So I should install the regular version over the modded one and then install the new mod over that?


----------



## CharlieWheelie

1usmus said:


> *I advise you to rename your BIOS, as written just below
> 
> 1 step: install original new bios -> Afuefix64 last_official_bios.rom (or .CAP) /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG (Even if the last official BIOS is installed, I advise all the same to complete step 1)
> 2 step: install mod bios -> Afugan last_mod_bios.rom /GAN
> 
> Done *



So forgive me if i'm a little slow, it's a bit smokey in here 

For my mobo the last Bios was 4.5 X370KLA4.50, but there is a Bridge BIOS 3.5 X370KLA3.50 to use first.

Which do i use first and do i add .ROM to the end ?


----------



## Zero4549

Ill have to remember this for the future. I have one ryzen system in use and plan to employ 2 more within the year. So far I've had no issue with stock bios, but who knows when that will change.


----------



## @purple

I keep getting an error.


----------



## 1usmus

kush113 said:


> I keep getting an error.


/P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG


----------



## @purple

1usmus said:


> /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG


Still got the same error.


----------



## Offler

Just curious...

HPET is disabled and it cannot be changed, or you allowed it to change in the modded bios?

From my experience and tests it seems that HPET is beneficial to certain programs, while it causes trouble for other.

Also when disabled, certain benchmarks tend to give better results, without real increase in performance.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

*ASRock x370 Pro4 BIOSes*

New board model, I'm getting it for my Ryzen APU system tomorrow, G-d willing. Is it possible to mod its BIOS, if needed? Will there be support for it?


----------



## christoph

one question

since there's no modded bios for my board, would I get any benefit reflashing the last original bios for my board using this method?

and another one

I'm guessing you guys already have enough infor about HPET, so should it be disable for windows 10?


----------



## mtrai

Thanks again @1usmus for your work. I am still testing my cross flashing c6h wifi to C6h bios. As I said it was not possible earlier but with your Afuefix64 made is possible. Now I would say since I have done the cross flash and all is working it is safe to say it safe to do it. Now I cannot say the extreme c6h version is safe to cross flash since I cannot actually test it. 

Now I am not sure why Elmor stated before that they were some difference so the bios were not compatible as we both thought it might be some different sensors but that is not the case.

Things of note for people: You do not lose the use of the wifi or bluetooth...you just lose the option to turn off wifi in the bios.

I was able to overclock my ram g.skill hynix M single rank 2 x 8 to 3333 and actually boot into windows. I get a few errors when testing the memory pretty fast. Will take me some time to find the right timings even with using the calculator.

Performance is the the same as the 3502 wifi bios at the same speeds.

Also when I booted into windows 10 the first time after the cross flash windows 10 had to do a setting up device on first boot, which IMO was a bit strange to me. Not sure what devices it had to set up.

So far I have not had any cold boot issues with known working settings I have used. Previously on 3502 I still had cold boot issues.

I still get d2 code boot error when my settings are not stable, but that is not related to this bios just my own settings. 

I am able to run both my vcore, soc, and dram voltages a bit lower then before as well on the 6001 with the same previous overclock.

Let me know if anyone wants me test something out in particular with the cross flash.


----------



## Hippie69

On an Asus B350 Plus w/ R5 1600. I've tried both 3803 and 3805 uefi files + mods. Flashing went fine without any problems. I can't for the life of me get pstate0 to work. Set FID of 94 for 3.7ghz, VID hex of 30 for 1.25v and in windows it just refuses to boost up past the normal ~3.4ghz. 

Funny enough I changed the pstate3 from the normal 1.5ghz to 1.7ghz and set max cpu frequency in windows power profile to 5% and that one is working. 

Anyone have suggestions or ideas?


I tried all settings I could think of. When moving to 3805 last night I left everything default and tried pstate0 before making any other changes without any luck.


----------



## 1usmus

*Owners of motherboards Gigabyte, at the moment I'm looking for a way to safely install a modified BIOS. I did not forget about you *




Offler said:


> Just curious...
> 
> HPET is disabled and it cannot be changed, or you allowed it to change in the modded bios?
> 
> From my experience and tests it seems that HPET is beneficial to certain programs, while it causes trouble for other.
> 
> Also when disabled, certain benchmarks tend to give better results, without real increase in performance.


you are absolutely right, some programs get cheating
a separate option is possible, but it's a great chance to turn the board into brick



PloniAlmoni said:


> New board model, I'm getting it for my Ryzen APU system tomorrow, G-d willing. Is it possible to mod its BIOS, if needed? Will there be support for it?


No modification required, all settings are available



christoph said:


> one question
> 
> since there's no modded bios for my board, would I get any benefit reflashing the last original bios for my board using this method?
> 
> and another one
> 
> I'm guessing you guys already have enough infor about HPET, so should it be disable for windows 10?


In the latest version of Ryzen Master, AMD removed the requirement "HPET Enable." Maybe it's not just that. Most games have a real performance boost when the timer is off. It's not cheating, the picture is more smooth.
I believe that the installation of the bios in an official way does not clean all sectors, therefore the recommendation to use AfuefiX64 with keys / P / B /N /K /X /CLRCFG



mtrai said:


> Thanks again @1usmus for your work. I am still testing my cross flashing c6h wifi to C6h bios. As I said it was not possible earlier but with your Afuefix64 made is possible. Now I would say since I have done the cross flash and all is working it is safe to say it safe to do it. Now I cannot say the extreme c6h version is safe to cross flash since I cannot actually test it.
> 
> Now I am not sure why Elmor stated before that they were some difference so the bios were not compatible as we both thought it might be some different sensors but that is not the case.
> 
> Things of note for people: You do not lose the use of the wifi or bluetooth...you just lose the option to turn off wifi in the bios.
> 
> I was able to overclock my ram g.skill hynix M single rank 2 x 8 to 3333 and actually boot into windows. I get a few errors when testing the memory pretty fast. Will take me some time to find the right timings even with using the calculator.
> 
> Performance is the the same as the 3502 wifi bios at the same speeds.
> 
> Also when I booted into windows 10 the first time after the cross flash windows 10 had to do a setting up device on first boot, which IMO was a bit strange to me. Not sure what devices it had to set up.
> 
> So far I have not had any cold boot issues with known working settings I have used. Previously on 3502 I still had cold boot issues.
> 
> I still get d2 code boot error when my settings are not stable, but that is not related to this bios just my own settings.
> 
> I am able to run both my vcore, soc, and dram voltages a bit lower then before as well on the 6001 with the same previous overclock.
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants me test something out in particular with the cross flash.


thank you very much for your message! We are sometimes deceived :/


----------



## 1usmus

Hippie69 said:


> On an Asus B350 Plus w/ R5 1600. I've tried both 3803 and 3805 uefi files + mods. Flashing went fine without any problems. I can't for the life of me get pstate0 to work. Set FID of 94 for 3.7ghz, VID hex of 30 for 1.25v and in windows it just refuses to boost up past the normal ~3.4ghz.
> 
> Funny enough I changed the pstate3 from the normal 1.5ghz to 1.7ghz and set max cpu frequency in windows power profile to 5% and that one is working.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions or ideas?
> 
> 
> I tried all settings I could think of. When moving to 3805 last night I left everything default and tried pstate0 before making any other changes without any luck.


You should not change the values in the p-state menu except VID.
I change only the value of VID for P0 + I change the supply of voltage from the mode "manual" to "offset +"
In the power profile of Windows I use "high performance"
that's the whole secret 

+

on the bios 3803 does not need to use the menu p-state, automatic works fine, it is worthwhile only to set the cpu multiplier and offset voltage


----------



## @purple

@1usmus



kush113 said:


> Still got the same error.


What's up with this?


----------



## 1usmus

kush113 said:


> @1usmus
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with this?



(2) Owners of motherboards Gigabyte, at the moment I'm looking for a way to safely install a modified BIOS. I did not forget about you


----------



## @purple

1usmus said:


> (2) Owners of motherboards Gigabyte, at the moment I'm looking for a way to safely install a modified BIOS. I did not forget about you


Does this mean we can't flash it this way?


----------



## 1usmus

kush113 said:


> Does this mean we can't flash it this way?


not in all cases the way that I described is working, here is the problem
some people managed to install only the official BIOS

Afuefix64 AB350G3.22b /X /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG too, does not want to do anything?


----------



## -antero-

1usmus said:


> at the moment I can only reduce the noise from the power system, this will improve the stability of the BCLK frequency ( possibly the memory will become stable )
> 
> +
> 
> I'm now trying to unlock the manual mode for the SOC voltage
> 
> __________________
> 
> about all the news I will write in this thread


Any update with ASRock AB350M Pro4?


----------



## @purple

1usmus said:


> not in all cases the way that I described is working, here is the problem
> some people managed to install only the official BIOS
> 
> Afuefix64 AB350G3.22b /X /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG too, does not want to do anything?


I will test it this way then.Is there any chance to brick it? And I also forgot to ask one more thing.How to go back to normal bios from modded one?


----------



## CharlieWheelie

@1usmus

Thanks i was finally able to update my BIOS from 3.4
I wanted to try the new BIOS but could not.
Thank you very much, I think.

Can i also use this to take my MoBo back to 3.4 or earlier.
I updated to 4.6 and i now have 1 core stuck @ 3.6Mhz - FSB 90Mhz
Memory @ 2.65Ghz - should be 2933Mhz

Oh what fun 

EDIT: FIRST I WILL TRY 4.61 BETA
Just for a laugh 

EDIT2:
Nope same as before.


----------



## waltercaorle

hi 
someone did it on Asus b350 strix I. I saw the 3803 bios but I do not think is compatible between the various b350


----------



## 1usmus

*there is an old way of installing a modified BIOS*, right here at the bottom of the page
https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus sorry to bother but have you looked at, played around with or tried to enable the option to show the option to disable PSP? I saw recently that asrock bios now have the option with the latest aegis was wondering if it could be show in the ASUS bios?


----------



## RobrPatty

@1usmus what happened to the updated C6H bios that was suppose to be released last week?


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> @1usmus sorry to bother but have you looked at, played around with or tried to enable the option to show the option to disable PSP? I saw recently that asrock bios now have the option with the latest aegis was wondering if it could be show in the ASUS bios?


can I have a little more information or a screenshot? 



RobrPatty said:


> @1usmus what happened to the updated C6H bios that was suppose to be released last week?


has not received approval for publication...
At the moment, a new bios is being finalized and prepared for presentation


----------



## RobrPatty

*bios update*

has not received approval for publication...
At the moment, a new bios is being finalized and prepared for presentation[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the update.


----------



## CharlieWheelie

I've been trying to go back using X370KLI310.exe

But nothing works, i've created a FAT32 usb stick and tried to run the file and i get
something like 'Not a recognised file or command'
Tried MBR for UEFI with FreeDOS and GPT for UEFI no image used.

Is it safe to just go back to X370KLI3.20 using the commands at the beginning of this thread ?
Or will it screw up ?

Oh and this
https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


----------



## mtrai

1usmus said:


> can I have a little more information or a screenshot?


Spotted in the ASRock AB350 updated bios. ( actually was added about 3 months ago)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1b4p3d-gtHbFvkUbHYC8HSIviL-1ssC7V/view

From the linked image:

BIOS PSP Support
Description
Enable/Disable BIOS PSP driver execution (including all C2P/P2C mailbox, Secure S3, fTPM Support)

I have tried searching though the bios to try to locate it in the bioss...but I have not had any luck...so I thought you might have more luck with your knowledge.


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> Spotted in the ASRock AB350 updated bios. ( actually was added about 3 months ago)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1b4p3d-gtHbFvkUbHYC8HSIviL-1ssC7V/view
> 
> From the linked image:
> 
> BIOS PSP Support
> Description
> Enable/Disable BIOS PSP driver execution (including all C2P/P2C mailbox, Secure S3, fTPM Support)
> 
> I have tried searching though the bios to try to locate it in the bioss...but I have not had any luck...so I thought you might have more luck with your knowledge.


For this option, there is no form to display in the menu
soon new Agesa, maybe something will change




CharlieWheelie said:


> I've been trying to go back using X370KLI310.exe
> 
> But nothing works, i've created a FAT32 usb stick and tried to run the file and i get
> something like 'Not a recognised file or command'
> Tried MBR for UEFI with FreeDOS and GPT for UEFI no image used.
> 
> Is it safe to just go back to X370KLI3.20 using the commands at the beginning of this thread ?
> Or will it screw up ?
> 
> Oh and this
> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


on first page instruction
Afuefix64 name_bios.rom /P /B /N /K */X* /CLRCFG


----------



## mtrai

1usmus said:


> For this option, there is no form to display in the menu
> soon new Agesa, maybe something will change


Thanks for looking...I just thought I might be overlooking something.


----------



## Ugwa

hey guys, first of thanks 1usmus for your work.
i did everything as postet in first page.

only issue i have my windows is no longer activated. i was using OEM key

edit: C6H 6001


----------



## opevilhf

Hello, how are you !
Where did you get this .cap file ???
When downloading the biosmod from the site, only the file (xxxx.rom) comes.
I want you to clarify

my motherboard is MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON


----------



## DalaiBrahma

Hi, @1usmus!
I've had some issues after installing 3805 mod... unstable system, closed windows (browsers, games) and BSODs... even at stock (default, with core boost 'disable') settings. I went back to original 3401. 3803/3805 are too bad.. made my good settings (OC [email protected] 1,33V / Viper Elite RAM 3200 @14-15-15-15-36 1,42V) unstable. Actualy, I can only use it at stock settings.
My setup is 1600X + B350 Plus + 2x8GB Patriot Viper Elite 3200 16-16-16-36-64. I have no idea what happened ... others users have no issues. Any idea??
Sorry.. I am noob with BIOS advanced settings.. maybe I can not manage it well. There are too many things new in the mod one and I don't know what do with.
Sorry for my poor English.

.


----------



## jacqlittle

Hi @1usmus I tried to reflash BIOS and apply MOD, reflash my actual BIOS for my motherboard MSI B350 Gaming Plus (E7A34AMS.M70) does well, but apply MOD with "afugan E7A34AMS.M70mod.rom /GAN" gives allways the following error: "46 - Error: Problem getting flash information."

Please, if you or someone knows how to fix it I would appreciate it if could tell me how.

Greetings.


----------



## st0neh

I wonder if Asus is planning on releasing an update for the Strix boards at any point again.


----------



## @purple

@1usmus 

New bios for Gigabyte AB350 gaming 3.Can you check what's new?

https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-AB350-Gaming-3-rev-1x#kf


----------



## thebaltar

New MSI bios for X370 SLI Plus version 7A33v3B date 2018-03-12.
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-SLI-PLUS


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
I'm ******ed by now with this pc stuff.
I formatted the usb then copied the files to usb stick and put bios in to folder and then tried to boot for usb, nothing happened.
am I missing something, the instructions read, just format usb gpt and fat32, add files and bios rom and boot, but that don't work.
can you help please?


----------



## -antero-

@1usmus

Any update on AsRock AB350M pro4?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Hi, theres No Asus Strix B350-I modded?


----------



## 1usmus

Ugwa said:


> hey guys, first of thanks 1usmus for your work.
> i did everything as postet in first page.
> 
> only issue i have my windows is no longer activated. i was using OEM key
> 
> edit: C6H 6001


thanks for the information, I will point out in the topic header



opevilhf said:


> Hello, how are you !
> Where did you get this .cap file ???
> When downloading the biosmod from the site, only the file (xxxx.rom) comes.
> I want you to clarify
> 
> my motherboard is MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON


it can have any extension, this is your official BIOS, which you downloaded from the manufacturer's website
in my case, the official BIOS has the extension .cap, all modified bios have the extension .rom



DalaiBrahma said:


> Hi, @1usmus!
> I've had some issues after installing 3805 mod... unstable system, closed windows (browsers, games) and BSODs... even at stock (default, with core boost 'disable') settings. I went back to original 3401. 3803/3805 are too bad.. made my good settings (OC [email protected] 1,33V / Viper Elite RAM 3200 @14-15-15-15-36 1,42V) unstable. Actualy, I can only use it at stock settings.
> My setup is 1600X + B350 Plus + 2x8GB Patriot Viper Elite 3200 16-16-16-36-64. I have no idea what happened ... others users have no issues. Any idea??
> Sorry.. I am noob with BIOS advanced settings.. maybe I can not manage it well. There are too many things new in the mod one and I don't know what do with.
> Sorry for my poor English.
> .


3805 extremely unstable bios, I published it on request
Soon a new bios with agesa 1.0.0.2 pinacle pi
tentative release date - March 30

all questions about these parameters you can ask here -> http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-0-0-beta-3-overclocking-dram-am4.html



jacqlittle said:


> Hi @1usmus I tried to reflash BIOS and apply MOD, reflash my actual BIOS for my motherboard MSI B350 Gaming Plus (E7A34AMS.M70) does well, but apply MOD with "afugan E7A34AMS.M70mod.rom /GAN" gives allways the following error: "46 - Error: Problem getting flash information."
> 
> Please, if you or someone knows how to fix it I would appreciate it if could tell me how.
> 
> Greetings.


Alternative instructions for installing a modified bios -> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html (at the bottom of the page)



st0neh said:


> I wonder if Asus is planning on releasing an update for the Strix boards at any point again.


Soon a new bios with agesa 1.0.0.2 pinacle pi
tentative release date - March 30



kush113 said:


> @1usmus
> 
> New bios for Gigabyte AB350 gaming 3.Can you check what's new?
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-AB350-Gaming-3-rev-1x#kf


difficult to answer, this is a long procedure
you can be a tester 



thebaltar said:


> New MSI bios for X370 SLI Plus version 7A33v3B date 2018-03-12.
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-SLI-PLUS


thanks, i'll check



MrPerforations said:


> hello's,
> I'm ******ed by now with this pc stuff.
> I formatted the usb then copied the files to usb stick and put bios in to folder and then tried to boot for usb, nothing happened.
> am I missing something, the instructions read, just format usb gpt and fat32, add files and bios rom and boot, but that don't work.
> can you help please?


you can use an alternative instruction -> https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html (at the bottom of the page)



-antero- said:


> @1usmus
> 
> Any update on AsRock AB350M pro4?


at the moment I'm studying files, no news



zGunBLADEz said:


> Hi, theres No Asus Strix B350-I modded?


*ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-3803mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QRR-Ov2M1zsj1TJTACI9iGZsCofGQixc


----------



## DalaiBrahma

1usmus said:


> ...
> 3805 extremely unstable bios, I published it on request
> Soon a new bios with agesa 1.0.0.2 pinacle pi
> tentative release date - March 30
> 
> all questions about these parameters you can ask here -> http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...lator-1-0-0-beta-3-overclocking-dram-am4.html
> ...


.
Thank you so much!

.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Thanks, 1usmus

Worked like a charm.

To roll back is the same procedure right?

Verify integrity of the bios with the modded.rom and flash wathever cap/mod i want?

I only have 4 bios to pick from. 

I was thinking on 3401, can you mod that one so i can try it out? Im just iffy my ram kit would never post on that bios lol.
Have another gskill kit but that one is 3600 as well lol.

And my 39.25x P95 AVX stable overclock on my msi mortar artic matx its not stable in this bios/mobo no more. Any recommendations on which one of those would be stable at? I read around the new bioses mess up overclocks that were stable before. So I'm wondering.


----------



## lx1217

Hi~~ 

No ga-ab350m-gmaing3 F22b biosmod?

https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-Gaming-3-rev-1x#kf


----------



## st0neh

1usmus said:


> Soon a new bios with agesa 1.0.0.2 pinacle pi
> tentative release date - March 30


Well that's good news at least. Hopefully the delay means they're actually making sure this one is ready for prime time.


----------



## thebaltar

with new MSI X370 SLI PLUS bios, version 3.B0, Cool and Quiet doesnt work if you change the multiplier.
I'm tired...


----------



## neosnow

Version 3806 
2018/03/27

PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 3806
Improve system performance

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_B350-PLUS/PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3806.zip


----------



## dspx

neosnow said:


> Version 3806
> 2018/03/27
> 
> PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 3806
> Improve system performance
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_B350-PLUS/PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3806.zip


Great, I was waiting for this one. I hope that 1usmus will make a mod soon so I could test it. 3803 was a step back IMO.


----------



## SexySale

neosnow said:


> Version 3806
> 2018/03/27
> 
> PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 3806
> Improve system performance
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_B350-PLUS/PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3806.zip


Thx man 

They could write just UPDATE, it would have more sense then this description ?


----------



## kilogrm70

A new bios for the ASUS Strix B350-F board has been released.

Version 3805
2018/03/27

ASUS Strix B350-F BIOS 3805
Improve system performance

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3805.zip


----------



## waltercaorle

1usmus said:


> *ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-3803mod*


thank you so much. I try it now 

do you think it is possible to unlock the xfr2 enhanced in the b350 mb?


----------



## 1usmus

ASUS X370 PRIME 3907B will soon be published  even 2 days before I promised you












waltercaorle said:


> thank you so much. I try it now
> 
> do you think it is possible to unlock the xfr2 enhanced in the b350 mb?


any motherboard from the ASUS has support for this technology (unlock)


----------



## BloOdje

1usmus said:


> ASUS X370 PRIME 3907B will soon be published  even 2 days before I promised you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any motherboard from the ASUS has support for this technology (unlock)



There will be also new agesa for ASUS Prime-B350 Plus since im not able to run my G.Skill 2x8 Kit Hynix (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) at it's rated 3200 XMP - rock stable at 2933 for now on?


----------



## 1usmus

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3907MOD* experimental version, need verification !
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SWtT9nWbAYIfI4FAcPJXvRxlreVu68tV

Unlocked NEW features : *Managed overclocking Control* + *Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration
*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________


*ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-3805MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1kNZqCLvN5Iu1LtbusOARrGzatH-zcQIa

*PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-3805MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DP2L9F_nlsVWe5BdtmS2lDOSAgacUOXP

*ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-3805MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HRc-opveQXM3Eo1HBinp91lptAAhFE6G

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3805MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1H2vDZrexUMsNfaIWxvFMAyW4h7yn6QfZ

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3806MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qYj9gU_LVXoZzyL0tYPydKxEyhkHulB0

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3807MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZJ9S4cbGrVxLAWLrqQ_riJu1KY0aPKtN

*TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-3805MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DqK20NyyZdSfdtOscvcih_oFs_7T0ggs

these bios are extremely unstable (even official ones), installation at your peril and risk


----------



## 1usmus

BloOdje said:


> There will be also new agesa for ASUS Prime-B350 Plus since im not able to run my G.Skill 2x8 Kit Hynix (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) at it's rated 3200 XMP - rock stable at 2933 for now on?


new AGESA will be for all boards, but it's very early to talk about overclocking abilities


----------



## dspx

Thank you @1usmus !


----------



## SexySale

1usmus said:


> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3806MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qYj9gU_LVXoZzyL0tYPydKxEyhkHulB0


Thank you @1usmus.


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> new AGESA will be for all boards, but it's very early to talk about overclocking abilities


 @1usmus you modified the fan settings for me last time and it has been working well so I wanted to change them again but rather than ask you on every update I have been looking at the BIOS and comparing your settings and I think I have found the places where you made changes.

If I use your mod BIOS and change the CPU/chassis1/2 fan Min duty cycle under both Q-fan configuration and save (like in picture) is that sufficient or have I missed any settings?

Thanks.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

question. somebody has any issues with black screen out of nowhere, random freezes, reboots etc>?
I been fighting all like 2 weeks already with this stuff i cant pin point for certain what it is.

Playing With AI Suite today on the fan controller part auto setup settings the computer black screened, thats been the norm for the last 2 weeks IN EVERY BIOS, new windows format like 3 times...no matter what voltage i put, what setting it is, it just blackouts after blackouts, so i went to bios and turned every monitor setting to off, turned every fan to disable. still did it. 

I changed my cpu fan to the pump fan and thats what im testing right now trying to narrow the problem.. Earlier i manage to do some occt runs and some gsat runs just fine without the blackouts earlier so there have to be some conflict here.
Funny thing is, when i disable the monitor on bios on every setting, AI Suite was giving me red numbers wrong numbers bcuz i disable it of course.
I rebooted and it was showing me readings again, me thinking it probably activated something on bios. Went back monitoring was set to ignore and it was disable as i left it.


my 32gb kit its running superb on the b350i asus strix but i cant find out whats causing the blackouts.. Even at stock it does it.

Im still testing, but i think all this problem are related to the sensors on the board and the new bioses... i even stopped ai suite from auto start up. Only sticking with hwinfo which was the only one i have when it was chewing thru everything early.

i went to asus forum and all i see is ppl complaining about sensor readings
https://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?292-Crosshair-VI-Motherboards-(X370)

Usually P95 or occt would throw out errors or drop threads it dont do no blackouts bcuz of vcore, i have binned this cpu A-Z so i know him very well it is well cooled as well custom loop 240 rad all for himself..


Custom ffts 1min each to cycle all of them faster in order been running fine for over an hour 0 problems, before it dont even make it to the 10min mark.


----------



## SexySale

1usmus said:


> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3806MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qYj9gU_LVXoZzyL0tYPydKxEyhkHulB0


This one is worst then 3805 for me 
Cold boot issues if tighten timings and not stable 3133 with same settings that worked great on 3805.
Only difference that tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRC can be tighter.
E.x. 
3805: 16-17-17-17-32-64
3806: 16-16-16-16-30-54

I don't want to downgrade, but I am not sure why that difference and will next update 1.0.0.2 make any difference...

Any idea @1usmus why this difference in stability?


----------



## kameraider

Hi,
I have a problem with my MSI B350 GAMING PRO CARBON.
Afeter I updated to oficial version v190 (AGESA 1.0.1.0) e later with AGESA 1.0.0.1a, the system started having aleatory BSODs.
I just wanna downgrade to my old and stable v130 (AGESA 1.0.0.4).

if I use AMIBCP only to change the BIOS date and save, can I use M-flash to flash the bios?

PS.: MSI already released a new version to B350 GAMING PROCARBON (1B0 - AGESA 1.0.0.1a)
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B350-GAMING-PRO-CARBON


----------



## kilogrm70

From what I've been reading in this thread and elsewhere, when it comes to the Strix B350-F gaming motherboard, apparently there are still issues with bios version 3805 like there were with 3803. At this point, unless you are upgrading your processor to one of the newer Ryzen 2000 Series CPU's, you are better off just staying with 3401, because that will probably be a good as it 's going to get.


----------



## 1usmus

zGunBLADEz said:


> question. somebody has any issues with black screen out of nowhere, random freezes, reboots etc>?
> I been fighting all like 2 weeks already with this stuff i cant pin point for certain what it is.
> 
> Playing With AI Suite today on the fan controller part auto setup settings the computer black screened, thats been the norm for the last 2 weeks IN EVERY BIOS, new windows format like 3 times...no matter what voltage i put, what setting it is, it just blackouts after blackouts, so i went to bios and turned every monitor setting to off, turned every fan to disable. still did it.
> 
> I changed my cpu fan to the pump fan and thats what im testing right now trying to narrow the problem.. Earlier i manage to do some occt runs and some gsat runs just fine without the blackouts earlier so there have to be some conflict here.
> Funny thing is, when i disable the monitor on bios on every setting, AI Suite was giving me red numbers wrong numbers bcuz i disable it of course.
> I rebooted and it was showing me readings again, me thinking it probably activated something on bios. Went back monitoring was set to ignore and it was disable as i left it.
> 
> 
> my 32gb kit its running superb on the b350i asus strix but i cant find out whats causing the blackouts.. Even at stock it does it.
> 
> Im still testing, but i think all this problem are related to the sensors on the board and the new bioses... i even stopped ai suite from auto start up. Only sticking with hwinfo which was the only one i have when it was chewing thru everything early.
> 
> i went to asus forum and all i see is ppl complaining about sensor readings
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?292-Crosshair-VI-Motherboards-(X370)
> 
> Usually P95 or occt would throw out errors or drop threads it dont do no blackouts bcuz of vcore, i have binned this cpu A-Z so i know him very well it is well cooled as well custom loop 240 rad all for himself..
> 
> 
> Custom ffts 1min each to cycle all of them faster in order been running fine for over an hour 0 problems, before it dont even make it to the 10min mark.


I advise you to remove the Ai suite and clean the registry, it can be the source of the problem. it can also be a problem with msi afterburner



SexySale said:


> This one is worst then 3805 for me
> Cold boot issues if tighten timings and not stable 3133 with same settings that worked great on 3805.
> Only difference that tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRC can be tighter.
> E.x.
> 3805: 16-17-17-17-32-64
> 3806: 16-16-16-16-30-54
> 
> I don't want to downgrade, but I am not sure why that difference and will next update 1.0.0.2 make any difference...
> 
> Any idea @1usmus why this difference in stability?



you installed the official bios with Afuefix64? then installed a bios mod via afugan?



kameraider said:


> Hi,
> I have a problem with my MSI B350 GAMING PRO CARBON.
> Afeter I updated to oficial version v190 (AGESA 1.0.1.0) e later with AGESA 1.0.0.1a, the system started having aleatory BSODs.
> I just wanna downgrade to my old and stable v130 (AGESA 1.0.0.4).
> 
> if I use AMIBCP only to change the BIOS date and save, can I use M-flash to flash the bios?
> 
> PS.: MSI already released a new version to B350 GAMING PROCARBON (1B0 - AGESA 1.0.0.1a)
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B350-GAMING-PRO-CARBON


rollback by the factory method is unlikely to help, you need afuefix64 /X /P /B /N /K 
or I can make a mod bios for you



kilogrm70 said:


> From what I've been reading in this thread and elsewhere, when it comes to the Strix B350-F gaming motherboard, apparently there are still issues with bios version 3805 like there were with 3803. At this point, unless you are upgrading your processor to one of the newer Ryzen 2000 Series CPU's, you are better off just staying with 3401, because that will probably be a good as it 's going to get.


this is not true, overclocking the memory with the new AGESA 1.0.0.2 will be improved for all


----------



## SexySale

1usmus said:


> you installed the official bios with Afuefix64? then installed a bios mod via afugan?


Ofc @1usmus. I always do clean update.
For this one I downloaded 3806.cap from ASUS and update with your 3806.rom, so whole process is "by book".

I don't hold you responsive or something, thank you again 

I am just wrighting my observations. Very strange problem indeed...

If you find something I can do or maybe timings, please share 

You can view my previous posts...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I find out my problem one of the fan headers was shorting and was blacking out the board @musm

For the first time ever i can do 41x stable instead of suicide benchs lol he wants volts but thats fine average of needed 1.47V

This little itx board is a beast im pretty happy with it.. Using 3805 Mod BIOS .

Musmus any tips booting 3400/3466 without geardown enable? i can boot and bench/stress test fine with it, but i cant boot for the love of god with gear down disable.
It boots on PROC 60 below that the mobo reboot/loop mem checks back to 2133 above 60 it freezes hard reset required


----------



## Spectre73

*Unknown Motherboard reported after flash*

After I flashed my ASRock x370 Taichi with this method (4.61 Beta), HWInfo and Aida report an unknown motherboard.

I have no idea of the erasure of the whole chip omitted some info or if it is an error in the flash process?

CPUID still reports the board as Taichi.

Board works fine.

Edit:
After a little bit of digging, it seems, the DMI info is corrupt, missing, or erroneous. So I suspect incomplete DMI info in the ASRock BIOS because the standard ASRock flasher does not seem to touch the DMI section.
I just have no idea how to restore DMI info.

It seems I have to find a BIOS version that has that info and flash with the UEFI method. Just have no idea how to do it.

That is all just speculation on my part but seems to be logical, considering everything was present before this flash. Going back to 4.60 did not help at all.

Edit2:
Ok, I am seriously out of ideas. I executed a tool called dmidecode.exe and verified, that vendor information is present in the dmi (-t 2). But it is not read correctly by either hwinfo64 or aida.
The flash process went perfect and was executed exactly like described, but some system data is now not read correctly. The sensors in HWinfo64 are no longer named according to their function and I really have no idea, what is going on after a simple uefi flash.


----------



## matheuskta

Hi @sideeffect! Sorry for my bad english...
It seems that you have mobo TUF b350m plus gaming too, right? It is hard to find some information about this mobo on internet! =/
Did you already update bios to 3805? Is it working better than 3803? 
Last question: In your opinion, is there big differences between stock bios and modded bios in this mobo?
I'm thinking to update and install a bios mod, so your background can help me decide what to do!

Thank you very much @sideeffect (for these information) and @1usmus (for these biosmod)!


----------



## sideeffect

matheuskta said:


> Hi @sideeffect! Sorry for my bad english...
> It seems that you have mobo TUF b350m plus gaming too, right? It is hard to find some information about this mobo on internet! =/
> Did you already update bios to 3805? Is it working better than 3803?
> Last question: In your opinion, is there big differences between stock bios and modded bios in this mobo?
> I'm thinking to update and install a bios mod, so your background can help me decide what to do!
> 
> Thank you very much @sideeffect (for these information) and @1usmus (for these biosmod)!


No I didn't update yet because 3805 seems a minor update and the new Agesa is coming soon so I will wait for that. There is not a big difference with modded BIOS just some options unlocked most of which will not give extra performance or be useful for most people. I didn't gain any extra overclock from using mod BIOS.

Modded BIOS has Spread Spectrum disabled which I prefer as it gives slightly faster memory and CPU clocks at same settings. I also like to change the fan defaults so I will continue to use modded BIOS.


----------



## matheuskta

sideeffect said:


> No I didn't update yet because 3805 seems a minor update and the new Agesa is coming soon so I will wait for that. There is not a big difference with modded BIOS just some options unlocked most of which will not give extra performance or be useful for most people. I didn't gain any extra overclock from using mod BIOS.
> 
> Modded BIOS has Spread Spectrum disabled which I prefer as it gives slightly faster memory and CPU clocks at same settings. I also like to change the fan defaults so I will continue to use modded BIOS.


So I'll wait more to update too.
Many thanks!


----------



## Shoodoo-Shadow

Uh so I ran into a problem while updating the bios and it says it isn't able to read the file even tho I did all the steps
Edit:Nvm fixed it all i had to do was go into the properties of the bios file and put read only


----------



## KoeRt

Did anybody create a mod for the ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F v3805??
If so would they share their work with us? I, and maybe others, would appreciate it.

I have another question about BIOS modding, who did mod it themselves and has never done it before? I'm asking because if nobody did a v3805mod for the B350-F I would try my luck this weekend.


----------



## 1usmus

*At the end of this week there will be AGESA 1.0.0.2a and I will make modifications (Improved overclocking of RAM, processor and reduced latency L3). *



KoeRt said:


> Did anybody create a mod for the ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F v3805??
> If so would they share their work with us? I, and maybe others, would appreciate it.
> 
> I have another question about BIOS modding, who did mod it themselves and has never done it before? I'm asking because if nobody did a v3805mod for the B350-F I would try my luck this weekend.


I deleted it, 1 brick


----------



## SexySale

1usmus said:


> *At the end of this week there will be AGESA 1.0.0.2a and I will make modifications (Improved overclocking of RAM, processor and reduced latency L3). *


Thx for info [emoji3]


----------



## mtrai

Alrighty I put the new beta 0001 in amibcp 5.02.0023 to unhide things. That is all I did. No other modding on the bios. File sizes are the same however when I try to flash it it I get an error that the bios file sizes do not match. However both the original and the one I modded to unhide are both 16,386 KB.

I did do the afugan biosname.rom /gan

I also did a entirely new flash using AFUefix64 0001.cap /p /b /n /k /x /clrcfg then afugan biosname.rom /gan bios (rom block size does not match existing bios)

I have already flashed and using the 0001 beta bios.


----------



## KoeRt

1usmus said:


> I deleted it, 1 brick


Well, good that I was busy this weekend and couldn't try out my self made mod, haha.
Guess I'll wait for the release of the new BIOS and hope that everything will work like pre-3803.


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> Alrighty I put the new beta 0001 in amibcp 5.02.0023 to unhide things. That is all I did. No other modding on the bios. File sizes are the same however when I try to flash it it I get an error that the bios file sizes do not match. However both the original and the one I modded to unhide are both 16,386 KB.
> 
> I did do the afugan biosname.rom /gan
> 
> I also did a entirely new flash using AFUefix64 0001.cap /p /b /n /k /x /clrcfg then afugan biosname.rom /gan bios (rom block size does not match existing bios)
> 
> I have already flashed and using the 0001 beta bios.


because the file with the extension .cap has a capsule, you need to extract the extension .rom using UEFItool


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus Thanks I knew it had to be something silly I was overlooking. Worked like a charm.


----------



## 1usmus

*CH6 0001 MOD agesa 1.0.0.2a *

*only for tests, restarting the computer through windows or button does not work (maybe there is conflict)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IotZ1L2NSHW9GRmOeiMd95c3EK9ds3tJ


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus yet another question...I am using your modded bios right to test it out and let you know. I was trying to unhide the Chipset in bios...but not matter what is will not show. Everything else I unhide...do you think I need to go through each modules in the bios and extract them all maybe?


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> @1usmus yet another question...I am using your modded bios right to test it out and let you know. I was trying to unhide the Chipset in bios...but not matter what is will not show. Everything else I unhide...do you think I need to go through each modules in the bios and extract them all maybe?


this menu is hidden from users, only superuser is available, but there is no way to enter this mode

you need to be a developer to know where they hid it ... dozens of files that are responsible for the forms and display + dozens more files are responsible for the mapping condition


----------



## mtrai

I also wanted to let you know this version also works on the C6H Wifi following your procedures you put in the first post. 

So a word to any C6H wifi users you can use the 0001 bios non touched if you want, or 1usmus modded bios but only if you follow the few steps he outlined. If you just want the untouched bios...you do not do the 2nd flash. Bear in mind you lose the option to turn on and off the wifi card in the bios. THAT IS IT. You still have access to wifi in windows and it all works.


----------



## CreativeDigital

destroyfx said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> yes, it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with the new 3203MOD for Prime B350 Plus. You can set them but they don't apply. When you reboot and go in bios, the pstates settings are still there but my Ryzen 7 stay to 3000Mhz.
> I can still software set them with zenstates from Linux. But I would like to have the BIOS pstates back to working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1002MOD was working fine with pstates set in the BIOS.
> 
> Also, RAM training don't fail anymore for my Tridentz, no need to pump 1.45V anymore in them, 1.35V work fine and did not do any missboot after 5 reboots


Hi m8,
Re your comment about Tridentz, i'm running the Gigabyte x399 Aorus Gaming 7 with Trident Z 64GB (4x16GB) DDR4 PC4-28800C17 3600MHz Quad Channel Kit (F4-3600C17Q-64GTZKW) 
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/g.sk...MIs8ORhbmy2gIVqZPtCh0hAQtsEAQYASABEgL8uPD_BwE
I'm on F3i bios given to me by Gigabyte Tech support, however I can only get the memory to 3059mhz with XMP enabled and dialed back, if i try any higher than this the BIOS resets. 
Would the MOD Bios help with pushing this memory a bit more you think, do you any advice that might help?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## krissbay

Hi All,
First great job creating these bioses.
i have a MSI B350 PC Mate with the latest 7A34vAD installed. Using the MSI flasher i cant downgrade to the 7A34vAA used for the Unlocked AMD_CBS.
MSI justifies this by safety reasons. can i just install this 7A34vAA without any problem just following the instructions on the first page?


----------



## krissbay

i was able to flash older original bios with Afuefix64 but
when i try to flash the custom bios on my MSI B350 PC Mate with Afugan or Afudos i always get Error 46 Problem getting bios informations. Nothing works for me i tried "afugan biosmod.rom" and "afudos biosmod.rom /GAN" .
im i doing something wrong?


----------



## dspx

One question that may be of interest to others as X470 is coming out in a week - I don't see any ASRock mods here. As I am planning to get an X470 ASRock mobo soon, does that mean there won't be any modded BIOS for them also?


----------



## 1usmus

krissbay said:


> i was able to flash older original bios with Afuefix64 but
> when i try to flash the custom bios on my MSI B350 PC Mate with Afugan or Afudos i always get Error 46 Problem getting bios informations. Nothing works for me i tried "afugan biosmod.rom" and "afudos biosmod.rom /GAN" .
> im i doing something wrong?


Afugan.efi biosmod.rom /GAN not working?



dspx said:


> One question that may be of interest to others as X470 is coming out in a week - I don't see any ASRock mods here. As I am planning to get a X470 ASRock mobo soon, does that mean there won't be any modded BIOS for them also?


on this board, almost everything is already unlocked, this is the best option that can be found on the market 

I myself change the Asus on ASRock


----------



## crakej

1usmus said:


> on this board, almost everything is already unlocked, this is the best option that can be found on the market
> 
> I myself change the Asus on ASRock


Hmmmm.... I was just deciding to push the button and get the CH7. I had originally intended to get TaiChi x370, and I was about to rule the x470 board out. You really rate the TaiChi then? Does it get same kind of support the CH6 gets?


----------



## 1usmus

crakej said:


> Hmmmm.... I was just deciding to push the button and get the CH7. I had originally intended to get TaiChi x370, and I was about to rule the x470 board out. You really rate the TaiChi then? Does it get same kind of support the CH6 gets?


1) asrock has a very low percentage of rejects and returns (world statistics, not mine)
2) has fully unlocked menus that can help in overclocking (CBS + PBS)
3) quality element base, more power phases 
4) without a small step VTT DDR you can not stabilize the memory, Asrock has a big advantage
5) reading of information from sensors accurate
6) the stability of the system on extreme timings in the Taichi is higher (I can demonstrate)
7) the voltage between the DIMM slots does not have large differences

in any case, I'll test two new boards


----------



## crakej

1usmus said:


> 1) asrock has a very low percentage of rejects and returns (world statistics, not mine)
> 2) has fully unlocked menus that can help in overclocking (CBS + PBS)
> 3) quality element base, more power phases
> 4) without a small step VTT DDR you can not stabilize the memory, Asrock has a big advantage
> 5) reading of information from sensors accurate
> 6) the stability of the system on extreme timings in the Taichi is higher (I can demonstrate)
> 7) the voltage between the DIMM slots does not have large differences
> 
> in any case, I'll test two new boards


Thanks for the info - it's does look rather nice, doesn't it?!

One thing I'm curios about - the CH7 has second clock gen for memory - TaiChi seems to have something similar but it says it's for clocking PCIE separately - so no separate clock for memory or am I misunderstanding it?

I look fwd to your comparisons...

Edit: I did also notice that TaiChi says it supports ram up to 3466 with Ryzen 1, CH7 only appears to support up to 3200 with Ryzen 1 (though I'm sure it will do better than that as it has already on CH6)


----------



## crakej

Just got my answer on another thread - yes it's the same re: the 2 clocks.

whatever I decide, it's good to know we have this community for info and mods - which i'm sure we will continue to get with the newer boards.


----------



## 1usmus

crakej said:


> Thanks for the info - it's does look rather nice, doesn't it?!
> 
> One thing I'm curios about - the CH7 has second clock gen for memory - TaiChi seems to have something similar but it says it's for clocking PCIE separately - so no separate clock for memory or am I misunderstanding it?
> 
> I look fwd to your comparisons...
> 
> Edit: I did also notice that TaiChi says it supports ram up to 3466 with Ryzen 1, CH7 only appears to support up to 3200 with Ryzen 1 (though I'm sure it will do better than that as it has already on CH6)


Yep, it looks good + I'm attaching an example OC on taichi
In asynchronous mode, the BCLK frequency adjusts FCLK / DRAM / PCIE, and BCLK 2 Frequency adjusts only the processor frequency.This mode is available for C6H and taichi 

+

when there will be published BIOS for new motherboards, I can say more information


----------



## zGunBLADEz

How reliable TestMem5 always wanted to ask you..
Over HCI and GSAT?


----------



## crakej

1usmus said:


> Yep, it looks good + I'm attaching an example OC on taichi
> In asynchronous mode, the BCLK frequency adjusts FCLK / DRAM / PCIE, and BCLK 2 Frequency adjusts only the processor frequency.This mode is available for C6H and taichi
> 
> +
> 
> when there will be published BIOS for new motherboards, I can say more information


I like it! I like it a lot! Do ASRock interact with users at all like ASUS does?


----------



## crakej

sorry! wrong thread!


----------



## 1usmus

*About X470*


now I've got access to new bios from 470 boards, and I'm doing a comparison ... and I see some significant changes in dumps ( ~5700 identical files (84%) and 1028 files with minor changes, the difference in the code is about 1% )

*Precision boost advanced *is not an exclusive feature for 470. This feature is available even for 350
a lot of attention is paid to the work of QFAN, HW sensors and RGB  lol 

The new boards are really partly a new product, but there are no new items on the menu 




zGunBLADEz said:


> How reliable TestMem5 always wanted to ask you..
> Over HCI and GSAT?


TM5 works qualitatively, it finds errors faster than HCI 



crakej said:


> sorry! wrong thread!


interaction with users unfortunately is not at a high level, asus better


----------



## st0neh

1usmus, so does this mean that all the X370 boards will support all features of Ryzen2 assuming they get a BIOS update?

It was kinda grinding my gears that AMD made such a big deal about "SAME SOCKET TO 2020!" when it looked like you'd still need a new board to fully support Ryzen 2.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

1usmus said:


> TM5 works qualitatively, it finds errors faster than HCI


How you manage to make it run longer than 4-5min? i cant find doc for it mine finish very fast..

another question i have as well
Im trying to iron out why my 32gb kit pass hrs and hrs of p95 latest version on small ffts/multiple gsat runs/multiple hci runs OVERNIGHT runs with no errors and fails blend almost in an instant with the same timings.


for example i can do small ffts no problems whatsoever all day long but as soon i click blend in less than a minute start dropping cores thats why i dont like the CH6 board.
If it passes HCI/GSAT on all this tests why it fails blend is mind blowing. It has to be BIOS issue thats for sure. Bcuz HCI is more or less the same as blend as it hits cache. Gsat just concentrate on the memory so tried both and have success. Usually HCI will crap out when MULTIPLE runs of gsat havent. I use both to mix tests.

It dont happen on stock 2133 with everything at auto i cant figure out wth is going on 
timing issue specific on the 16GBx2 kit i should be aware off?


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus As you know, I have been digging around to figure out how to add chipset to the bios menu.

MY findings so far are this...actually the options are there but just hidden in the setup file.

Don't ask what I did to find out as no one would approve but suffice it they are just being suppressed in the 899407D7 guid.

Apparently all ASUS did was just deleted chipset...but I have yet to find the where. THe menu items are there and can be accessed. If you really want to know how I found out I will tell but would never recommend any one doing as I did.

See this line 0x39C9A Form: , Form ID: 0x2714 {01 86 14 27 02 00} It is missing the menu name. After the word form it should say Chipset

All the ways to add it back are for Aptio IV bios not V ...hoping this will help.


----------



## dspx

zGunBLADEz said:


> How you manage to make it run longer than 4-5min? i cant find doc for it mine finish very fast..


Edit the MT.cfg file.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

dspx said:


> Edit the MT.cfg file.


what the recommended time?


----------



## dspx

zGunBLADEz said:


> what the recommended time?


Number of cycles


----------



## CJMitsuki

@*1usmus* How do you feel about the accuracy of AIDA64, specifically the latency in the cache mem benchmark?

Reason Im asking here and not the memory section is because I noticed something Ive never paid close attention to until using the 3803 v2 bios mod (which I will do a post on my thoughts of the mod afterwhile). While I was running tests and trying to figure out the new memory timings/settings the mod unlocked I saw that AIDA64 dropped my latency by 4 ns with the same settings I had used in 3803 and nothing else changed. I was excited at first until I started checking other benchmarks, namely PassMark and Memtest86. While outside of safe mode my latency with Aida64 is usually around 70ns and in safe mode its about 66ns on the official bios, using your mod was 66ns(outside of safe mode) and 65ns in safe mode. I figured that before I got excited I should run Passmark mem tests and run Memtest86 benchmarks as I had already found stability was fine. Upon running memtest86 it showed 65ns latency which had me really confused as with 3803 official it has always shown 54-55ns depending on how I had my timings set. I thought maybe this was a glitch or something so I loaded memtest several times as well as made another copy onto another USB and the readings were the same. There were other problems but I will focus on that in the 3803 mod write up later as they dont really pertain to what I am talking about here. Once I got back into my OS I ran Passmark and it showed similar findings, 65-66 as well as other things but again, that doesnt pertain to what im talking about here. So, it seems that even though AIDA64 showed significant drops in latency with the 3803 mod the opposite was true in memtest86 and Passmark. I reloaded official bios to be absolutely certain I wasnt losing my mind and it reflected what I thought was true. AIDA64 showing 4ns higher latency and 11ns lower in Memtest and Passmark. Now I know there is a difference in the Aida and memtest numbers but usually when latency would drop or go up in Aida64 the same would happen in every other benchmark.

How is it that now that Aida64 seems to be showing something contradictory to what Ive experienced regularly throughout testing many different bios updates and their changes to latency and throughput? Is Aida64 memory benchmarks not to be trusted now? I cant be fully convinced until I test further and see more results but it really does question its reliability in my mind since I would think if it shows a drop in latency there would also be a drop in memtest or at least stay the same in memtest but definitely not go up by 11ns. I just wanted to see what you or others thought about this or if im missing something here. Ill revisit 3803 v2 sometime soon for more testing but I need a break from it since Ive been testing obsessively and I need to clear my mind for awhile. I will buy memtest86 so that Im able to screenshot information and show the benchmark graphs to prove what I am saying is true once I revisit the modded bios.

For reference 3803 v2- Aida64-66ns PassMark and Memtest86-65ns 3803 official- Aida64-70ns PassMark and Memtest86-54ns


----------



## Lemuel

NEW Bios in "*PRIME B350M-A*" 
Version *4008* 2018/04/16 Update *AGESA 1002a
Edit: */us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350M-A/HelpDesk_BIOS/

There is a new default: in SOC V 0.900 , before in 3803 was 0.950 . in CPU V 1.362, before in 3803 was 1.351 .


----------



## DalaiBrahma

Lemuel said:


> NEW Bios in "*PRIME B350M-A*"
> Version *4008* 2018/04/16 Update *AGESA 1002a
> Edit: */us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350M-A/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> There is a new default: in SOC V 0.900 , before in 3803 was 0.950 . in CPU V 1.362, before in 3803 was 1.351 .


I am waiting for B350 Plus one to solve my issues - mainly 2x8GB = 8 GB single channel (***!) - after 38.06 and no more 3200 C14 / 3333 C16 after 3x.xx.
Is there a Asus ftp link to download previously??

.
Edit: @1usmus , B350-Plus 4008 available now! In Downloads section first... Bios/Fw section not yet... (Asus is a joker...kkk)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...98.1296313951.1523889770-292230506.1513700007

.


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus C7H bios https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

C7H Wifi bios https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-WI-FI/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## zGunBLADEz

yah same to the b350-i
ROG STRIX B350-I GAMING BIOS 4009
Update AGESA 1002a


----------



## 1usmus

zGunBLADEz said:


> How you manage to make it run longer than 4-5min? i cant find doc for it mine finish very fast..
> 
> another question i have as well
> Im trying to iron out why my 32gb kit pass hrs and hrs of p95 latest version on small ffts/multiple gsat runs/multiple hci runs OVERNIGHT runs with no errors and fails blend almost in an instant with the same timings.
> 
> 
> for example i can do small ffts no problems whatsoever all day long but as soon i click blend in less than a minute start dropping cores thats why i dont like the CH6 board.
> If it passes HCI/GSAT on all this tests why it fails blend is mind blowing. It has to be BIOS issue thats for sure. Bcuz HCI is more or less the same as blend as it hits cache. Gsat just concentrate on the memory so tried both and have success. Usually HCI will crap out when MULTIPLE runs of gsat havent. I use both to mix tests.
> 
> It dont happen on stock 2133 with everything at auto i cant figure out wth is going on
> timing issue specific on the 16GBx2 kit i should be aware off?


I do not test the system p95 because I have an identical problem. I do not know the reason 




mtrai said:


> @1usmus As you know, I have been digging around to figure out how to add chipset to the bios menu.
> 
> MY findings so far are this...actually the options are there but just hidden in the setup file.
> 
> Don't ask what I did to find out as no one would approve but suffice it they are just being suppressed in the 899407D7 guid.
> 
> Apparently all ASUS did was just deleted chipset...but I have yet to find the where. THe menu items are there and can be accessed. If you really want to know how I found out I will tell but would never recommend any one doing as I did.
> 
> See this line 0x39C9A Form: , Form ID: 0x2714 {01 86 14 27 02 00} It is missing the menu name. After the word form it should say Chipset
> 
> All the ways to add it back are for Aptio IV bios not V ...hoping this will help.


do not want to tell - I will not insist  this is half the problem, this file has only names (899407D7), and all the changes occur in B1DA0ADF. The problem is that there are a lot of lines of code - duplicates. I've already turned my motherboard into a brick 10 times ... : D



mtrai said:


> @1usmus C7H bios https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> C7H Wifi bios https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-WI-FI/HelpDesk_Download/


this bios has an old AGESA. There are no differences if we compare CH6 & CH7



CJMitsuki said:


> @*1usmus* How do you feel about the accuracy of AIDA64, specifically the latency in the cache mem benchmark?
> 
> Reason Im asking here and not the memory section is because I noticed something Ive never paid close attention to until using the 3803 v2 bios mod (which I will do a post on my thoughts of the mod afterwhile). While I was running tests and trying to figure out the new memory timings/settings the mod unlocked I saw that AIDA64 dropped my latency by 4 ns with the same settings I had used in 3803 and nothing else changed. I was excited at first until I started checking other benchmarks, namely PassMark and Memtest86. While outside of safe mode my latency with Aida64 is usually around 70ns and in safe mode its about 66ns on the official bios, using your mod was 66ns(outside of safe mode) and 65ns in safe mode. I figured that before I got excited I should run Passmark mem tests and run Memtest86 benchmarks as I had already found stability was fine. Upon running memtest86 it showed 65ns latency which had me really confused as with 3803 official it has always shown 54-55ns depending on how I had my timings set. I thought maybe this was a glitch or something so I loaded memtest several times as well as made another copy onto another USB and the readings were the same. There were other problems but I will focus on that in the 3803 mod write up later as they dont really pertain to what I am talking about here. Once I got back into my OS I ran Passmark and it showed similar findings, 65-66 as well as other things but again, that doesnt pertain to what im talking about here. So, it seems that even though AIDA64 showed significant drops in latency with the 3803 mod the opposite was true in memtest86 and Passmark. I reloaded official bios to be absolutely certain I wasnt losing my mind and it reflected what I thought was true. AIDA64 showing 4ns higher latency and 11ns lower in Memtest and Passmark. Now I know there is a difference in the Aida and memtest numbers but usually when latency would drop or go up in Aida64 the same would happen in every other benchmark.
> 
> How is it that now that Aida64 seems to be showing something contradictory to what Ive experienced regularly throughout testing many different bios updates and their changes to latency and throughput? Is Aida64 memory benchmarks not to be trusted now? I cant be fully convinced until I test further and see more results but it really does question its reliability in my mind since I would think if it shows a drop in latency there would also be a drop in memtest or at least stay the same in memtest but definitely not go up by 11ns. I just wanted to see what you or others thought about this or if im missing something here. Ill revisit 3803 v2 sometime soon for more testing but I need a break from it since Ive been testing obsessively and I need to clear my mind for awhile. I will buy memtest86 so that Im able to screenshot information and show the benchmark graphs to prove what I am saying is true once I revisit the modded bios.
> 
> For reference 3803 v2- Aida64-66ns PassMark and Memtest86-65ns 3803 official- Aida64-70ns PassMark and Memtest86-54ns


The results of these tests may be affected by HPET, which is disabled in the modification. I trust the results of AIDA in safe mode. I also like the Intel MLC 3.40 console test. But this is all synthetic tests, I advise you to check the performance even in games like ROTR or HITMAN. They are very sensitive to timing and latency.

_____________________________________________________________________________________

*About new bios.* At the moment I'm on a business trip, I can make a modification not earlier than the weekend


----------



## DalaiBrahma

@1usmus , did you see B350-Plus 4008 ??


Anyway... 40.08 did not bring good news for my case ... Bad! .. 

2 x 8GB Patriot 3200 C16 = 8GB 2133 single channel

Well... the last alternative: wait 1 month to open RMA and ask for B450 / X470.


Some news - AMD CBS e DRAM Timing - CLDO_VDDP : see pics.

.


----------



## Lemuel

There is 4008 PRIME-B350-PLUS 2018/04/17 in HQ language /tw/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/ 
ever use Global page or /us/ and /tw/ . They post First


----------



## solon

I modded ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING BIOS 4009
pm for link if you can't wait 1usmus.


----------



## SexySale

Lemuel said:


> There is 4008 PRIME-B350-PLUS 2018/04/17 in HQ language /tw/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> ever use Global page or /us/ and /tw/ . They post First


Hi @1usmus, here is new 4008 BIOS download link for Asus Prime B350 Plus.
After you come back from trip, we would rly appreciate you create modded version 

Thank you


----------



## 1usmus

1) agesa 1.0.0.3a will be published very soon, since 1.0.0.2a has numerous problems with overclocking (a huge problems) + 1.0.0.2a has patches from vulnerabilities (specter & meltdown) that affect the performance of many processor functions and HPET
If you want to test it anyway - I will make mods

2) there are owners of new processors and an old motherboard on the 350th chipset?


----------



## SexySale

1usmus said:


> 1) agesa 1.0.0.3a will be published very soon, since 1.0.0.2a has numerous problems with overclocking (a huge problems) + 1.0.0.2a has patches from vulnerabilities (specter & meltdown) that affect the performance of many processor functions and HPET
> If you want to test it anyway - I will make mods
> 
> 2) there are owners of new processors and an old motherboard on the 350th chipset?


Hi @1usmus,
because you mentioned this things and new update soon, I think we can wait 

Thank you very much.


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus enjoy your vacation ...any guess on the timing release of Agesa 1.0.0.3a? Getting an 2700X tomorrow to go in my C6H Wifi.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

3333LL 40.25x 2700x 62ns possible under 60ns with more tweakings XD

just boot it up, my temps on hwinfo are wrong (updated hwinfo problem solve) im installing amd master just in case lol


----------



## waltercaorle

zGunBLADEz said:


> 3333LL 40.25x 2700x 62ns possible under 60ns with more tweakings XD
> 
> just boot it up, my temps on hwinfo are wrong (updated hwinfo problem solve) im installing amd master just in case lol


Ciao 
I have the same mb.
interesting, have you tried the cpu at default? How do you work? do you see 4.3 ghz in single thread?
sorry for the questions but I'm curious ..


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i dont think the bios or the cpu will do 43x im trying 42.25x and squeezing timmings up


----------



## waltercaorle

Nice result 
Thanks.
Anyway I was referring to the Precision boost advanced / xfr2, out of box.


----------



## solon

1usmus said:


> 1.0.0.2a has patches from vulnerabilities (specter & meltdown) that affect the performance of many processor functions and HPET


with hpet disabled reboot from windows= no post.


----------



## Exostenza

1usmus said:


> 1) agesa 1.0.0.3a will be published very soon, since 1.0.0.2a has numerous problems with overclocking (a huge problems) + 1.0.0.2a has patches from vulnerabilities (specter & meltdown) that affect the performance of many processor functions and HPET
> If you want to test it anyway - I will make mods
> 
> 2) there are owners of new processors and an old motherboard on the 350th chipset?


Thanks for the information! I was JUST about to update my ROG STRIX B-350-F Gaming to 4009 and decided to see if you had anything to say about it before I updated. Good thing I did because I really don't feel like messing around with a cruddy BIOS for overclocking on a Friday night. I will wait for the 1.0.0.3a update for my next BIOS update. 

Thanks a bunch again for all your hard work and excellent information; it is all a much appreciated contribution to the community.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

waltercaorle said:


> Nice result
> Thanks.
> Anyway I was referring to the Precision boost advanced / xfr2, out of box.


yeah i didnt like the voltages tho

@1mus i have the Strix B350-I and the CH6


----------



## waltercaorle

Thank you. Tuesday I should find out. @1usmus is 1002a so disastrous, aka 4009?


----------



## Neokolzia

1usmus said:


> I do not test the system p95 because I have an identical problem. I do not know the reason


Basically what I ended up stonewalling over with my overclocking for stability was using Handbrake and doing a test encode since I found that produced errors the fastest and was only case of instability I had on 1800x @ 4.0ghz for whatever reason.


----------



## 1usmus

*24th i'll post mods for asus and msi*


_______________________________________________________




mtrai said:


> @1usmus enjoy your vacation ...any guess on the timing release of Agesa 1.0.0.3a? Getting an 2700X tomorrow to go in my C6H Wifi.


it should be closer to the end of next week...If they do not find an error again lol 




waltercaorle said:


> Ciao
> I have the same mb.
> interesting, have you tried the cpu at default? How do you work? do you see 4.3 ghz in single thread?
> sorry for the questions but I'm curious ..


actually even 4.5GHz for one thread (it's real) , but at the moment I'm confused by the operation of sensors


----------



## usoldier

Hello ive tried to folow the tutorial and after i boot the usb i get this error see pic


----------



## lordzed83

usoldier said:


> Hello ive tried to folow the tutorial and after i boot the usb i get this error see pic


Looking at questions in Main thread about C6H i wopuld not **** about with moded bioses in yours case... Well If You dont care about Brick option go ahead.


----------



## usoldier

lordzed83 said:


> Looking at questions in Main thread about C6H i wopuld not **** about with moded bioses in yours case... Well If You dont care about Brick option go ahead.


Nah i wanted to use a offical bios but making shure it actualy clears all settings.


----------



## SexySale

usoldier said:


> Nah i wanted to use a offical bios but making shure it actualy clears all settings.


Hi @usoldier. I done this few times, and everything checks out. U have maybe missed some step or misunderstood how to add it correctly.

I suggest u try it again. Remember that EFI folder must be there and inside of him - BOOT with bioses you want to add.
In boot folder are Afuxxx files too.

Sry I don't have "just do this" or "click this" solution, but I wanted to make u sure that all instructions are good and working.

Gl man [emoji6]


----------



## lordzed83

usoldier said:


> Nah i wanted to use a offical bios but making shure it actualy clears all settings.


In that case use Flashback metod


----------



## usoldier

lordzed83 said:


> In that case use Flashback metod


I was under the impression that flashback also left stuff over , but if thats the case its much easier.


----------



## Neoony

usoldier said:


> Hello ive tried to folow the tutorial and after i boot the usb i get this error see pic


It did happen to me few times.
Not sure why.

But everytime I boot from the usb, I rather press ESC to that timer thats there, right after booting from the USB.

Guess if you miss it you get that?

But if its something with the file placement, this is how I got it:








BTW, I also always take the battery out for few minutes along with this method, to make sure that its all also electrically reset.


----------



## LicSqualo

*Consequences for UUID???*

Hi everyone guys,
I updated the bios on my C6H with the afuefix64 method described here, and everything went well.
But I've noticed that the UUID of the motherboard now is not the same and has been replaced with a generic MB-1234567890.
So far Windows hasn't given me any problems, but clearly because the UUID has changed something will have been changed (I hope that windows didn't notice this situation or didn't take it into account).
Did anyone know about this? And what are the medium- and long-term consequences?
Is it possible to go back and get back the unique serial port of the motherboard and not a generic one?
I apologize if I ask these questions only after I have updated the bios and not before, but I did not think that this procedure could have negative consequences (even if minimal). However, I have only updated the bios and I have not applied any mod (so far).
I also performed both the flashback and the normal update with the same bios 6101. Unfortunately this didn't give me back my UUID.


----------



## kilogrm70

LicSqualo said:


> Hi everyone guys,
> I updated the bios on my C6H with the afuefix64 method described here, and everything went well.
> But I've noticed that the UUID of the motherboard now is not the same and has been replaced with a generic MB-1234567890.
> So far Windows hasn't given me any problems, but clearly because the UUID has changed something will have been changed (I hope that windows didn't notice this situation or didn't take it into account).
> Did anyone know about this? And what are the medium- and long-term consequences?
> Is it possible to go back and get back the unique serial port of the motherboard and not a generic one?
> I apologize if I ask these questions only after I have updated the bios and not before, but I did not think that this procedure could have negative consequences (even if minimal). However, I have only updated the bios and I have not applied any mod (so far).
> I also performed both the flashback and the normal update with the same bios 6101. Unfortunately this didn't give me back my UUID.


Apparently there may be a way to manually change it. Refer to the conversation below. Maybe it will help your situation.

https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-howto-change-UUID-and-Serial-number


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> on this board, almost everything is already unlocked, this is the best option that can be found on the market
> 
> I myself change the Asus on ASRock


I just found out that ASRock AB350 Pro4 does not include LLC in their BIOS, that is just insane not to include if you want a stable overclock


----------



## LicSqualo

kilogrm70 said:


> Apparently there may be a way to manually change it. Refer to the conversation below. Maybe it will help your situation.
> 
> https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-howto-change-UUID-and-Serial-number


Thank you very much for the link, I had already visited it.
I sincerely hoped that one of the authors could say something about it. It will not be a simple operation and perhaps without saying to Asus it is not possible. It seems to me that the software for writing this serial is the property of the various manufacturers and there is no generic software.
Maybe I should ask in some other thread and hope for an answer that can first clarify and eventually correct.

Clear is that all those who have used at least once afuefix64 and not Asus EZ tool are found to have lost their own UUID of the motherboard.

I think this warning should be highlighted on the first page of this thread.


----------



## neosnow

LicSqualo said:


> Clear is that all those who have used at least once afuefix64 and not Asus EZ tool are found to have lost their own UUID of the motherboard.
> 
> I think this warning should be highlighted on the first page of this thread.



No.......will this void warranty ?


----------



## LicSqualo

*GOOD QUESTION*



neosnow said:


> No.......will this void warranty ?


I don't know, but my suspicious (and my 2 cents) are agree with you. 
Is not an official way to upgrade bioses, for sure! And probably the afuefix64 is the original program used by Asus to made theyr own bios writer.
So this afuefix don't read and report the UUID number assigning a FFFFFFFFFF-FFFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFFF (equal to 0) code.
If I was Asus (and unluckly I'm not), of course the warranty is invalidated.

In any case only an Author (or an Author friend) as @Reous @Lermite @1usmus @TOMRUS @Ramad or an asus enginner (@Elmor) can answer us.


----------



## 1usmus

*C6H 6101 MOD zen + special edition
*
* unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (function description below)
* unlocked NX, PSS, CPB, C6
* disabled Spread Spectrum
* BCLK + PCI + peripheral bus drops are reduced
* unlocked DQS & Data drive strength
* unlocked mem P-state
* unlocked advanced fan control in AMD_CBS

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Lt1hrfdWWnUxD-O7aWsi0ro_YvjD8W8f

Afugan.efi 6101mod.rom / GAN

Profiles from the usual non-mode 6101 are *INCOMPATIBLE*

_________


Where is the limit? (credits by The Stilt)

The maximum safe voltages for CPUs are an eternal riddle, as neither of the two manufacturers release this information for public consumption. Public or even the NDA documents generally specify a vague limit, which most of the time relates to a point where the catastrophic failures become more common instead of specifying the voltage that is safe to sustain without causing any damage to the silicon. Such limit is admittingly rather hard to specify, as the limit will vary between the different CPU specimens (silicon variance, SIDD) and operating scenarios (peak current in different utilization scenarios, temperature, etc.).

In order to get the most accurate answer for this question I ended up “asking” the CPU itself. As stated previously, the CPU features various different limiters / safe guards (Package Power Tracking: PPT, Thermal Design Current: TDC, Electrical Design Current: EDC, thermal protection and FIT).

“FIT” as the name suggest is a feature to monitor / track the fitness of the silicon and adjust the operating parameters to maintain the specified and expected reliability. Many semiconductor manufacturers utilize such feature to eke out every last bit of performance, in an ERA where most of the semiconductors are process bound in terms of performance. In short: FIT feature allows the manufacturers to push their designs to the very limit out of the box, without jeopardizing the reliability of the silicon. A practical example would be the knock sensors on an engine. The control unit of the engine always tries to advance the ignition timing as much as possible, to produce the best possible power / torque figures. The purpose of the knock sensors is to listen if knocking occurs and tell the ECU to reduce the timing advance when it does, in order to protect the engine.

To see what the actual maximum voltage FIT allows the CPU to run at in various different scenarios is, I disabled all of the other limiters and safe guards. With every other limiter / safe guard disabled, the reliability (FIT) becomes the only restrain. The voltage command which the CPU sends to the VRM regulator via the SVI2 interface and the actual effective voltage were then recorded in various scenarios. In stock configuration the sustained maximum effective voltage during all-core stress allowed by FIT was =< 1.330V. Meanwhile, in single core workloads the sustained maximum was =< 1.425V. When the “FIT” parameters were adjusted by increasing the scalar value from the default 1x to the maximum allowed value of 10x, the maximum all-core voltage became 1.380V, while the maximum single core voltage increased to 1.480V. The recorded figures appear to fall very well in line with the seen and known behavior, frequency, power and thermal scaling wise.

The seen behavior suggests that the full silicon reliability can be maintained up to around 1.330V in all-core workloads (i.e. high current) and up to 1.425V in single core workloads (i.e. low current). Use of higher voltages is definitely possible (as FIT will allow up to 1.380V / 1.480V when scalar is increased by 10x), but it more than likely results in reduced silicon lifetime / reliability. By how much? Only the good folks at AMD who have access to the simulation data will know for sure.

These figures will almost certainly vary between the different CPU specimens (due to SIDD and other silicon specific factors), however the recorded values were almost identical on all of the tested samples (within 20mV, lowest-highest leaking specimen).

Also note that the figures stated here relate to the actual effective voltage, and not to the voltage requested by the CPU. The CPU is aware of the actual effective voltage, so things like load-line adjustments and voltage offsets will modify the CPUs voltage request from the VRM controller accordingly. The most accurate method to measure the effective voltage on AM4 platform is to monitor the “VDDCR_CPU SVI2 TFN” voltage, which is available in HWInfo. This reading is sourced directly from the VRM controller (through SVI2 interface) and generally it is the most accurate reading available to end-users by far. As a side note, while the TFN (“telemetry function”) voltage readings are always generic (and accurate), never blindly trust the reported current and power readings (as every motherboard model needs separate calibration).


----------



## Reous

LicSqualo said:


> I don't know, but my suspicious (and my 2 cents) are agree with you.
> Is not an official way to upgrade bioses, for sure! And probably the afuefix64 is the original program used by Asus to made theyr own bios writer.
> So this afuefix don't read and report the UUID number assigning a FFFFFFFFFF-FFFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFFF (equal to 0) code.
> If I was Asus (and unluckly I'm not), of course the warranty is invalidated.
> 
> In any case only an Author (or an Author friend) as @*Reous* @*Lermite* @*1usmus* @*TOMRUS* @*Ramad* or an asus enginner (@Elmor) can answer us.


This is probably the reason why it could reset the windows 10 activation or software. I have an idea how to avoid this but i need to test it first.


----------



## LicSqualo

*THANK YOU!*



Reous said:


> This is probably the reason why it could reset the windows 10 activation or software. I have an idea how to avoid this but i need to test it first.


Hello Reous,
It is with great pleasure that I read your post. Sincere thanks for your interest. 
I will follow with care and attention the suggestions you will give to me and to this community. 

I've found this post related to this: https://hardforum.com/threads/tools...-on-asus-p8xxx-boards-fd44editor-ftk.1726429/
You will certainly know if there is more useful information than I can know.


Thank you.
Lic


----------



## 1usmus

*ASUS BIOS MODS 4008-4012 (special edition for zen +)
* :thumb:

* The installation can be dangerous by turning the motherboard into a brick, all at your own peril and risk

*Changelog:*

* fully unlocked AMD_CBS
* unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
* SOC OVERCLOCK VID (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
* stabilized BCLK
* disabled Spread Spectrum
* unlocked DQS & Data drive strenght
* unlocked Mem P-state
* unlocked VDDP Voltage
* unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others

*ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-4009mod *
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gePr-zy_c8aiMaYrv5c67aJAmRIOLgiW

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4008mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HgZcPgUmwTKn4sg7lZFQ5mH9n4VOzfFY

*TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-4009mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ASVtUjZVm5I1Q0C8vfoYki_ZubO8mCGB

*PRIME-B350M-E-ASUS-4008mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mttXpymUo7Z_s370WNiF1MvzBwWY6wOs

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-4008mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Jei28_iH4kXNfS4CabgYUqc79mV3ov6K

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4009mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=11OlspK_UXuG3ua1usmPy7xqrrMLSawYl

*PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-4008mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1AmUo7_L29CzV_ixYck4Yfa23BDb99zEu

*ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-4009mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RshYJ6gulDN8Icxj8oUhIPSmMKbdu6ns

*ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-4009mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FTsdUkJgFWQ517KGPJy5uaZa6wUNrWgm

*PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-4008mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=14a70iXl6FVerPVV-KNhPjaQ3XXMMo-SK

*PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-4008mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zYF9tOFhLUpWbWTIT6laqYq7KvGHOmca

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nYt_lRr2ErTU3SuLZ_ZTGRHn1fGmPgsq

*ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1E_w6Fe_UI7Dwe7xDFL3WhWxdpiDDSH3s

*TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=16RoWEc4oyxDF1cj-4Znh14Jg5TPfCOQ_

*ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SdkYhPOcAut6yWR9Zc71_3EEjeCMXefX

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4012mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aihV7Wocqx5ofPZ8ZkESp4wQgIdLZgJ_

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qZ7DLR2k_1UvF5NHs_eQz2525b5DdKdW

*ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bbuDFyqc7DI5efO-Gtve892mkteTdQvb

*PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jPE4RndsSi9WItpGSTLUfbKHo_s8KyAB

*PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CpkwBpW9zJIHiLI2MH2sJAQjfPbQOweY

*PRIME-B350M-E-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R_tgllpBc53_dRL8DDPgxQ7eBthPdhvZ

*PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dustv9L7zZbWALXTEito1CXsTscN_ASx


----------



## dspx

Would it better if we wait for Agesa 1.0.0.3a?


----------



## lordzed83

dspx said:


> Would it better if we wait for Agesa 1.0.0.3a?


Or u can wait yil 1.0.0.4 but wait 1.0.0.5 is just aroundvthe corner...


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> 1) agesa 1.0.0.3a will be published very soon, since 1.0.0.2a has numerous problems with overclocking (a huge problems) + 1.0.0.2a has patches from vulnerabilities (specter & meltdown) that affect the performance of many processor functions and HPET
> If you want to test it anyway - I will make mods





lordzed83 said:


> Or u can wait yil 1.0.0.4 but wait 1.0.0.5 is just aroundvthe corner...


You can see the reason why I asked above.


----------



## Avithohol

I'm wondering is there a way to overclock 1 or 2 cores to 4.2 Ghz and all cores 4 Ghz on ZEN 1 (Summint Ridge) ?


----------



## waltercaorle

thank you 🙂 if I wanted to see the difference between normal and modified I have to install the factory bios with afuefix64 or just the flash tool?


----------



## DalaiBrahma

1usmus said:


> *ASUS BIOS MODS (special edition for zen +)
> * :thumb:
> 
> * The installation can be dangerous by turning the motherboard into a brick, all at your own peril and risk
> 
> *Changelog:*
> 
> * fully unlocked AMD_CBS
> * unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
> * SOC OVERCLOCK VID (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
> * stabilized BCLK
> * disabled Spread Spectrum
> * unlocked DQS & Data drive strenght
> * unlocked Mem P-state
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others
> 
> ...
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Jei28_iH4kXNfS4CabgYUqc79mV3ov6K
> ...


Hi! any benefit to Zen (1600X)? Ty.

.


----------



## 1usmus

dspx said:


> Would it better if we wait for Agesa 1.0.0.3a?


at your discretion  I can not know how the system will work for each user, all individually



Avithohol said:


> I'm wondering is there a way to overclock 1 or 2 cores to 4.2 Ghz and all cores 4 Ghz on ZEN 1 (Summint Ridge) ?


No, this is not available for the first generation of processors



waltercaorle said:


> thank you 🙂 if I wanted to see the difference between normal and modified I have to install the factory bios with afuefix64 or just the flash tool?


only afuefix64 for official + afugan for mod



DalaiBrahma said:


> Hi! any benefit to Zen (1600X)? Ty.


full compatibility, possible improvements to the system, the list of changes I published, I signed the features for the new processors (in brackets)


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> 1) agesa 1.0.0.3a will be published very soon, since 1.0.0.2a has numerous problems with overclocking (a huge problems) + 1.0.0.2a has patches from vulnerabilities (specter & meltdown) that affect the performance of many processor functions and HPET





1usmus said:


> at your discretion  I can not know how the system will work for each user, all individually


Well, you mentioned there are huge problems with overclocking, that is why I asked.


----------



## DalaiBrahma

1usmus said:


> ...
> full compatibility, possible improvements to the system, the list of changes I published, I signed the features for the new processors (in brackets)


Where can I see the list of changes? Sorry, I couldn't find it.
Anyway, official 4008 also did not solve my problems. I still have problems, dual channel still does not work ... 2x8GB = 8GB single.
Asus does not help me ... no satisfactory definition. I think it's a physical issue in mobo. I'll ask for RMA from the store.

At another time, I will study the options of these biosmods better. Thank you!

.


----------



## st0neh

dspx said:


> Well, you mentioned there are huge problems with overclocking, that is why I asked.


Yeah I've been kinda reluctant to mess with a working system and update since it sounded like there were big issues.


----------



## marengen

I can't seem to install the mod bios for msi x370 gaming pro carbon. The official bios flash part works great, but the mod part "Afugan E7A32AMS.1C0mod.rom /GAN" yields "error: problem getting flash information". Any help is appreciated.

Edit: Got it to work. 1usmus is really doing a great job here I must say.


----------



## Twone

What are the big overclocking problems exactly that should keep us from updating?


----------



## 1usmus

dspx said:


> Would it better if we wait for Agesa 1.0.0.3a?





dspx said:


> Well, you mentioned there are huge problems with overclocking, that is why I asked.


In the latest AGESA, AMD unlocked the dLTO, now the voltage is adjusted individually for each core. Calibration of this mode requires a lot of time. In most cases, LLC does not work correctly. In theory, when everything is calibrated, we can get better overclocking or lower power consumption.
I can not say that AGESA 1.0.0.2a is bad, it has its own features which I find worth trying 



DalaiBrahma said:


> Where can I see the list of changes? Sorry, I couldn't find it.
> Anyway, official 4008 also did not solve my problems. I still have problems, dual channel still does not work ... 2x8GB = 8GB single.
> Asus does not help me ... no satisfactory definition. I think it's a physical issue in mobo. I'll ask for RMA from the store.
> 
> At another time, I will study the options of these biosmods better. Thank you!
> 
> .


Changelog:

* fully unlocked AMD_CBS
* stabilized BCLK
* disabled Spread Spectrum
* unlocked DQS & Data drive strenght
* unlocked Mem P-state
* unlocked VDDP Voltage
* unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others



marengen said:


> I can't seem to install the mod bios for msi x370 gaming pro carbon. The official bios flash part works great, but the mod part "Afugan E7A32AMS.1C0mod.rom /GAN" yields "error: problem getting flash information". Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Edit: Got it to work. 1usmus is really doing a great job here I must say.


how did you solve the problem?

_________________________________________________________

*tentative release date for new modifications for MSI April 27-28*


----------



## zGunBLADEz

1usmus said:


> *ASUS BIOS MODS (special edition for zen +)
> * :thumb:
> 
> * The installation can be dangerous by turning the motherboard into a brick, all at your own peril and risk


Just the regular warning or there is something special that can brick it flashing this just before i try lol

Btw i manage to flash 4009 from az flash from bios on 3805moded couldnt do that with previous moded bioses

anyway went ahead successful flash lol

Like the locked 100fsb instead of the 98.8 one from the original one
The boost works better with this bios


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> In the latest AGESA, AMD unlocked the dLTO, now the voltage is adjusted individually for each core. Calibration of this mode requires a lot of time. In most cases, LLC does not work correctly. In theory, when everything is calibrated, we can get better overclocking or lower power consumption.
> I can not say that AGESA 1.0.0.2a is bad, it has its own features which I find worth trying


Thank you.


----------



## waltercaorle

ciao. I'm trying the various settings but i cannot see much difference between pbo and pbo scalar(10x also). I wanted to keep the frequencies at default and work on the boost. @1usmus what settings do you use ??
b350 strix-i
2700x
[email protected] c16

ai suite for fans control can be a problem?


----------



## 1usmus

dspx said:


> Thank you.


ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING BIOS 4011
Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a + *SMU 43.18*

This update allowed to reduce the voltage by 4 steps + now works correctly LLC. That's what I wrote to you yesterday 



waltercaorle said:


> ciao. I'm trying the various settings but i cannot see much difference between pbo and pbo scalar(10x also). I wanted to keep the frequencies at default and work on the boost.
> @1usmus what settings do you use ??
> b350 strix-i
> 2700x
> [email protected] c16
> 
> ai suite for fans control can be a problem?


1 step : precision boost manual 300 300 300
2 step : scalar control manual + 10x
3 step : balanced power plan in windows

perhaps need additional voltage


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING BIOS 4011
> Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a + *SMU 43.18*
> 
> This update allowed to reduce the voltage by 4 steps + now works correctly LLC. That's what I wrote to you yesterday


Interesting, I will try it tomorrow.


----------



## Exostenza

1usmus said:


> ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING BIOS 4011
> Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a + *SMU 43.18*
> 
> This update allowed to reduce the voltage by 4 steps + now works correctly LLC. That's what I wrote to you yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 1 step : precision boost manual 300 300 300
> 2 step : scalar control manual + 10x
> 3 step : balanced power plan in windows
> 
> perhaps need additional voltage


Wait, should I not be using the Ryzen balanced power plan? Also, is it worth it to update to 4011 now on my ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING over 3805 or is still not as stable for overclocking? Should I stick with 3805 as I know it works and wait for AGESA 1.0.0.3a or try out 4011? One last question, how do I tell if my Hynix RAM is ARF or MFR? What is the difference? Thanks!


----------



## ECPowers

Dear @1usmus,

Recently I purchased an all AMD Asus Laptop. You think it's possible to unlock some DRAM control and other overclock (AMD_CBS?) features in the bios plus maybe even the AGESA version to support the Zen+ processors?? I would love to upgrade it to the Ryzen 2700!

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## dspx

Exostenza said:


> One last question, how do I tell if my Hynix RAM is ARF or MFR?


Use Thaiphoon Burner
See the instructions here:


----------



## SexySale

@1usmus 
Could I ask you to create mods for Asus 4011 bios or you think it's not necessary for B350/X370 users?


----------



## waltercaorle

1usmus said:


> cut..
> 
> 1 step : precision boost manual 300 300 300
> 2 step : scalar control manual + 10x
> 3 step : balanced power plan in windows
> 
> perhaps need additional voltage


Thank you. much better 
I had to remove -0.1v from the vcore, via offset, for too high values


----------



## Exostenza

dspx said:


> Use Thaiphoon Burner
> See the instructions here: https://youtu.be/Tx1j-qxLCTw


I did that with the old calculator and still have the file. The problem is that 1.0.0 beta 2 does not have an import function and even though you link me to a video for beta 3 that version is not available anywhere. All I can find is beta 2 which has no import function. So I have no idea if I have AFR or MFR. Can I find out by just looking at the info taken from that typhoon program? I know I have single sided Hynix M-Die Rank 1... is that AFR or MFR?


----------



## SexySale

Exostenza said:


> I did that with the old calculator and still have the file. The problem is that 1.0.0 beta 2 does not have an import function and even though you link me to a video for beta 3 that version is not available anywhere. All I can find is beta 2 which has no import function. So I have no idea if I have AFR or MFR. Can I find out by just looking at the info taken from that typhoon program? I know I have single sided Hynix M-Die Rank 1... is that AFR or MFR?


Hi @Exostenza,
first of all, please try to read forum carefully and research before asking. 
Secondly, @dspx gave you correct answer, but I will try to explain more - http://prntscr.com/jbblx5 (Open Thaiphoon Burner and click Read button, and choose one of offered - http://prntscr.com/jbbj83)
Thirdly, this is wrong place to write about Memory OC and issues. You have specific place for it http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...overclocking-dram-am4.html#post26417503|here 

Good luck man and please, if you are not sure what you are doing, don't do it. You may do it wrong and blame others.
Also, please try to be more resourceful and search for already answered stuff 

Please don't be offended by this, just trying to learn you "to fish your self, instead catching for you fish every time" 

Gl


----------



## dspx

PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 4011
Update AGESA 1.0.0.2a + SMU 43.18

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Exostenza

Double post please delete


----------



## Exostenza

SexySale said:


> Hi @Exostenza,
> first of all, please try to read forum carefully and research before asking.
> Secondly, @dspx gave you correct answer, but I will try to explain more - http://prntscr.com/jbblx5 (Open Thaiphoon Burner and click Read button, and choose one of offered - http://prntscr.com/jbbj83)
> Thirdly, this is wrong place to write about Memory OC and issues. You have specific place for it http://www.overclock.net/forum/13-a...overclocking-dram-am4.html#post26417503|here
> 
> Good luck man and please, if you are not sure what you are doing, don't do it. You may do it wrong and blame others.
> Also, please try to be more resourceful and search for already answered stuff
> 
> Please don't be offended by this, just trying to learn you "to fish your self, instead catching for you fish every time"
> 
> Gl


Despite your overtly condescending post I thank you for pointing that picture out to me. I am quite sick today with my head in the clouds and must have missed it. I usually am on top of things but sometimes we just have those days where we are off and forget to do our due diligence. Also, what exactly do you mean by this, "Good luck man and please, if you are not sure what you are doing, don't do it. You may do it wrong and blame others."?

What am I going to do any why would I blame whatever it on other people? I just don't see where that is coming from... are you just blatantly patronizing me? I usually don't even respond to things like that but you caught me on on a sick day so I am calling you out for it as I am obviously a little bit grumpy.


----------



## SexySale

Exostenza said:


> Despite your overtly condescending post I thank you for pointing that picture out to me. I am quite sick today with my head in the clouds and must have missed it. I usually am on top of things but sometimes we just have those days where we are off and forget to do our due diligence. Also, what exactly do you mean by this, "Good luck man and please, if you are not sure what you are doing, don't do it. You may do it wrong and blame others."?
> 
> What am I going to do any why would I blame whatever it on other people? I just don't see where that is coming from... are you just blatantly patronizing me? I usually don't even respond to things like that but you caught me on on a sick day so I am calling you out for it as I am obviously a little bit grumpy.


Hi @Exostenza
I am sry for causing you that feeling. This was not my intention.
I was trying to lead you to using this forum right way - asking new questions. AFR and MFR are already answered few times. Last post about it was week ago with instructions, but on RAM section (link I pasted you).

I will not continue this road, proving me or you right, so again sry for causing you that feeling and I will not replay or post again to your posts, so we avoid confusion [emoji6]

I hope you had your answer in previous post as you didn't replay about it. Please, just confirm you got it ( AFR/MFR )

Get well soon man and I wish you good luck in OC [emoji3]


----------



## sideeffect

Thanks @1usmus for the latest TUF B350M-PLUS BIOS.

Some general notes on new BIOS for TUF.
I had to increase the core voltage to work around the loss of LLC like was mentioned earlier in thread.
inSpectre now reports I am safe from spectre threat which is good.
I didn't manage to gain any extra memory overclock like some others have but it wasn't any worse.


----------



## waltercaorle

hi, it's still me. here they ask me if the pbo scalar can be implemented in an ax370 gaming 5 or is it a prerogative asus ??
thanks as always


----------



## 1usmus

*PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-4008mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zYF9tOFhLUpWbWTIT6laqYq7KvGHOmca

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nYt_lRr2ErTU3SuLZ_ZTGRHn1fGmPgsq

*ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1E_w6Fe_UI7Dwe7xDFL3WhWxdpiDDSH3s

+

*need testers with MSI boards ! *


----------



## SexySale

1usmus said:


> *PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zYF9tOFhLUpWbWTIT6laqYq7KvGHOmca
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nYt_lRr2ErTU3SuLZ_ZTGRHn1fGmPgsq
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1E_w6Fe_UI7Dwe7xDFL3WhWxdpiDDSH3s
> 
> +
> 
> *need testers with MSI boards ! *


Thx man [emoji3]


----------



## 1usmus

waltercaorle said:


> hi, it's still me. here they ask me if the pbo scalar can be implemented in an ax370 gaming 5 or is it a prerogative asus ??
> thanks as always


Available for all boards 320/350/370, I do not have enough time to help everyone at once


----------



## LicSqualo

*Recovered my UUID ans MB Serial*

Hi 1usmus,
thanks to Reous's help, I was able to recover both my UUID and the serial of my motherboard.
Fortunately for my case I left a track on the SIV logs. And I was able to put everything right.
These are the steps I have taken:
1) Downloaded FD44Editor
2) loaded the bios of the motherboard (in my case C6H last version 6101)
3) Enter the serial numbers of my motherboard and MAC address.
4) reconstructed the precise sequence to obtain the correct UUID 
5) Saved the BIN file of the bios on the USB stick
6) EFI loaded via USB stick
7. Loading of bios from FD44Editor with afugan 6101.bin /GAN
8) Reset with CTRL-CANC-ALT

There are windows shell commands to know your UUID and the serial of your motherboard.


----------



## Reous

Sadly there is no way to recover it if you already have flashed your bios with afuefi/gan/dos or if you don't have a pic or log of your old serial number.


----------



## solon

we can live without them


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nYt_lRr2ErTU3SuLZ_ZTGRHn1fGmPgsq


Thanks, so far so good. Did not find any big differences compared to the last one I used except lower stable SOC voltage. Will test further.


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

*Thanks, flashed and all is well!*



1usmus said:


> *ASUS BIOS MODS 4008-4011 (special edition for zen +)
> * :thumb:
> 
> * The installation can be dangerous by turning the motherboard into a brick, all at your own peril and risk
> 
> *Changelog:*
> 
> * fully unlocked AMD_CBS
> * unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
> * SOC OVERCLOCK VID (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
> * stabilized BCLK
> * disabled Spread Spectrum
> * unlocked DQS & Data drive strenght
> * unlocked Mem P-state
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-4009mod *
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gePr-zy_c8aiMaYrv5c67aJAmRIOLgiW
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HgZcPgUmwTKn4sg7lZFQ5mH9n4VOzfFY
> 
> *TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-4009mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ASVtUjZVm5I1Q0C8vfoYki_ZubO8mCGB
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-E-ASUS-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mttXpymUo7Z_s370WNiF1MvzBwWY6wOs
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Jei28_iH4kXNfS4CabgYUqc79mV3ov6K
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4009mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=11OlspK_UXuG3ua1usmPy7xqrrMLSawYl
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1AmUo7_L29CzV_ixYck4Yfa23BDb99zEu
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-4009mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RshYJ6gulDN8Icxj8oUhIPSmMKbdu6ns
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-4009mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1FTsdUkJgFWQ517KGPJy5uaZa6wUNrWgm
> 
> *PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=14a70iXl6FVerPVV-KNhPjaQ3XXMMo-SK
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zYF9tOFhLUpWbWTIT6laqYq7KvGHOmca
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nYt_lRr2ErTU3SuLZ_ZTGRHn1fGmPgsq
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1E_w6Fe_UI7Dwe7xDFL3WhWxdpiDDSH3s



I just wanted to say thanks for the modded BIOS, I flashed it using your method from the 1st page and flashing the stock BIOS 1st with AfuEFix64 and the extra options and then flashed the modded BIOS with afugan and all went perfectly fine on a Strix X370-F and R7 2700 newly installed. Chugging away nicely and am about to do some tinkering about today as wasn't great yesterday after being butchered at the Dentists!


----------



## mth21

Hi, 
does the BIOS 4011 bring improvement or bugs?

im currently on 4009 and unable to achieve 3000 mhz as rated xmp profile
only run on 2666

thanks


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

Rather than edit my last post i'll post here as it might not get seen. Anyway, after testing (I did load default settings beforehand) I tried setting a Pstate0 setting of 9C but when checking in the desktop it only shows 3.4Ghz and doesn't go up or down so pstates don't seem to be working for some reason. I tried changing the FID value to other values to see if I could get the Ghz to change but it seems stuck at 3.4Ghz no matter what FID value I choose so the only way to overclock really is BCLK & Multiplier at the moment. Any chance of looking into this or maybe enlighten me if i've missed something on a Strix X370-F please? I followed the Pstates overclocking guide from this site by the way. Thanks


----------



## 1usmus

LicSqualo said:


> Hi 1usmus,
> thanks to Reous's help, I was able to recover both my UUID and the serial of my motherboard.
> Fortunately for my case I left a track on the SIV logs. And I was able to put everything right.
> These are the steps I have taken:
> 1) Downloaded FD44Editor
> 2) loaded the bios of the motherboard (in my case C6H last version 6101)
> 3) Enter the serial numbers of my motherboard and MAC address.
> 4) reconstructed the precise sequence to obtain the correct UUID
> 5) Saved the BIN file of the bios on the USB stick
> 6) EFI loaded via USB stick
> 7. Loading of bios from FD44Editor with afugan 6101.bin /GAN
> 8) Reset with CTRL-CANC-ALT
> 
> There are windows shell commands to know your UUID and the serial of your motherboard.


Thanks for the information, but at the moment and without the given nuances all is good. At me activation after updating does not vanish. And you?



mth21 said:


> Hi,
> does the BIOS 4011 bring improvement or bugs?
> 
> im currently on 4009 and unable to achieve 3000 mhz as rated xmp profile
> only run on 2666
> 
> thanks


I can not give a guarantee, each system is individual




h4x0rm1k3 said:


> Rather than edit my last post i'll post here as it might not get seen. Anyway, after testing (I did load default settings beforehand) I tried setting a Pstate0 setting of 9C but when checking in the desktop it only shows 3.4Ghz and doesn't go up or down so pstates don't seem to be working for some reason. I tried changing the FID value to other values to see if I could get the Ghz to change but it seems stuck at 3.4Ghz no matter what FID value I choose so the only way to overclock really is BCLK & Multiplier at the moment. Any chance of looking into this or maybe enlighten me if i've missed something on a Strix X370-F please? I followed the Pstates overclocking guide from this site by the way. Thanks


I have not been using p-state for a very long time, I like manual overclocking using offset voltage + BCLK 
energy saving works fine, the frequencies in idle mode drop


----------



## LicSqualo

1usmus said:


> Thanks for the information, but at the moment and without the given nuances all is good. At me activation after updating does not vanish. And you?


Windows use the MB UUID and the serial when generate the UUID for the activation. Give a different serial and UUID don't stop windows (but I'm not sure) immediately, but for windows is a new and different MB so can take this as a MB change. This is the difference between an OEM serial and a FULL RETAIL serial. The OEM serial is bind to the MB (of course serial and UUID). And if I'm not wrong we have a limited change of hardware also for the FULL RETAIL version, before windows ask a new serial. 
So this can really affect our "re-installation" or "installation" in case of a faulty hardware (like a real MB change or OS disk change). 
In my experience this can happen (is my 2nd windows key and I don't want to pay another one).
Just my experience. 
And anyway, it would be good if it was clearly indicated at the beginning of the thread that you can lose these data and this may result in the termination of the windows license. Also for your personal safety and integrity. So far you've just tried to help, but someone might be disappointed and not be kind with you.


----------



## waltercaorle

1usmus said:


> Available for all boards 320/350/370, I do not have enough time to help everyone at once


I understand you well


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> I have not been using p-state for a very long time, I like manual overclocking using offset voltage + BCLK
> energy saving works fine, the frequencies in idle mode drop


Thanks for that info, i've noticed that there's a 1 minute interval when you boot into windows before any CPB or XFR comes into play so I think it may be that is why my frequency seemed jammed? 
I've been using Ryzen master 1.3 and that allows me to push the frequencies up for an all core overclock of around 4-4.1Ghz to which the frequencies do still jump up and down as they should do so i'm happy with that. I just have to get used to it all is all I think and have a little play around as I know that DOCP has some BCLK overclocks for my RAM so I might play around with them a little more as I know my RAM is now capable of at least 3466Mhz on a X370 motherboard where it was only stable at 3200Mhz before! Any idea exactly which CPU voltage setting I need to change in BIOS because the 1 I thought it was before is now showing as 1.000V for some reason and I can't find any other setting related to CPU voltage that looks to be the right voltage I see in desktop which varies from 0.9V to around 1.42 in CPU-Z.


----------



## sideeffect

@1usmus. 4011 BIOS came out for TUF if you have time could you make a mod version please.

Website is being elusive here is direct link.
dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/TUF_B350M-PLUS_GAMING/TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-4011.zip


----------



## zGunBLADEz

same as the b350-I strix


----------



## 1usmus

*TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=16RoWEc4oyxDF1cj-4Znh14Jg5TPfCOQ_

*ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SdkYhPOcAut6yWR9Zc71_3EEjeCMXefX

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4012mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aihV7Wocqx5ofPZ8ZkESp4wQgIdLZgJ_

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qZ7DLR2k_1UvF5NHs_eQz2525b5DdKdW

*ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bbuDFyqc7DI5efO-Gtve892mkteTdQvb

*PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jPE4RndsSi9WItpGSTLUfbKHo_s8KyAB

*PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CpkwBpW9zJIHiLI2MH2sJAQjfPbQOweY

*PRIME-B350M-E-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R_tgllpBc53_dRL8DDPgxQ7eBthPdhvZ

*PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dustv9L7zZbWALXTEito1CXsTscN_ASx


----------



## 1usmus

*ASUS X470 MODS* 4008 - 0601

*ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=18fUaixe--0MKbgIjf8bDWMwqXYXV0uVD

*PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4011mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-ln0w3_yTC0K1dQLLpPVZYX9FH3DaYOb

*ROG-STRIX-X470-I-GAMING-ASUS-0601mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PIbOY2uDt9neVcQz7sv9H7clMru3kED9

*TUF-X470-PLUS-GAMING-SI-4008mod*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ar6lTi8fu_awq3zRzrSKG9c44Pmd8pxo


----------



## tiagogl

1usmus said:


> *ASUS X470 MODS* 4008 - 0601
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=18fUaixe--0MKbgIjf8bDWMwqXYXV0uVD
> 
> *PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-ln0w3_yTC0K1dQLLpPVZYX9FH3DaYOb
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X470-I-GAMING-ASUS-0601mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PIbOY2uDt9neVcQz7sv9H7clMru3kED9
> 
> *TUF-X470-PLUS-GAMING-SI-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ar6lTi8fu_awq3zRzrSKG9c44Pmd8pxo



Your system still not stable 1usmus?


----------



## 1usmus

tiagogl said:


> Your system still not stable 1usmus?


memory (DR3333CL14) passes any tests but the CPU stress test does not even pass in default


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> *TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16RoWEc4oyxDF1cj-4Znh14Jg5TPfCOQ_
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SdkYhPOcAut6yWR9Zc71_3EEjeCMXefX
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4012mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aihV7Wocqx5ofPZ8ZkESp4wQgIdLZgJ_
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qZ7DLR2k_1UvF5NHs_eQz2525b5DdKdW
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bbuDFyqc7DI5efO-Gtve892mkteTdQvb
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jPE4RndsSi9WItpGSTLUfbKHo_s8KyAB
> 
> *PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CpkwBpW9zJIHiLI2MH2sJAQjfPbQOweY
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-E-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R_tgllpBc53_dRL8DDPgxQ7eBthPdhvZ
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dustv9L7zZbWALXTEito1CXsTscN_ASx



Strix X370-F BIOS working fine on my system so big thanks again @1usmus . I still can't find anything much in there though as there's just sooo much stuff to poke around in I'm getting lost with all the different settings and options! Is there any chance you can point me in the direction of the core performance enhancer settings at all if it's an unlocked feature as I do have a R7 2700 CPU so 'might' be able to run it if available. Also, do you know exactly which is the CPU voltage option please as the 1 I thought/think it is (VDDCR CPU) always shows up on auto as having a CPU voltage of 1.000V which surely can't be right when I usually see it floating anywhere from 0.8v to 1.48v in bios and desktop and I don't want to change the wrong 1 in fear of toasting my only CPU! All I want my R7 to do is raise it's boost clocks to it's maximum all core CPU speeds once I find the sweet spot for it and also keep the power saving options whilst i'm at it if at all possible. I then want to start tweaking and tightening up my ram (Vengeance RGB 3200Mhz Hynix AFR) a little more too as I haven't touched it much but what I have managed seems promising. If anybody's got any ideas or experience with my kind of setup i'm all ears as i'm starting to get a little lost and am usually pretty good at this stuff so obviously just need a little nudge in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## knightriot

1usmus said:


> *ASUS X470 MODS* 4008 - 0601
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=18fUaixe--0MKbgIjf8bDWMwqXYXV0uVD
> 
> *PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-ln0w3_yTC0K1dQLLpPVZYX9FH3DaYOb
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X470-I-GAMING-ASUS-0601mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PIbOY2uDt9neVcQz7sv9H7clMru3kED9
> 
> *TUF-X470-PLUS-GAMING-SI-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ar6lTi8fu_awq3zRzrSKG9c44Pmd8pxo


Where is C7H


----------



## 1usmus

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> Strix X370-F BIOS working fine on my system so big thanks again @1usmus . I still can't find anything much in there though as there's just sooo much stuff to poke around in I'm getting lost with all the different settings and options! Is there any chance you can point me in the direction of the core performance enhancer settings at all if it's an unlocked feature as I do have a R7 2700 CPU so 'might' be able to run it if available. Also, do you know exactly which is the CPU voltage option please as the 1 I thought/think it is (VDDCR CPU) always shows up on auto as having a CPU voltage of 1.000V which surely can't be right when I usually see it floating anywhere from 0.8v to 1.48v in bios and desktop and I don't want to change the wrong 1 in fear of toasting my only CPU! All I want my R7 to do is raise it's boost clocks to it's maximum all core CPU speeds once I find the sweet spot for it and also keep the power saving options whilst i'm at it if at all possible. I then want to start tweaking and tightening up my ram (Vengeance RGB 3200Mhz Hynix AFR) a little more too as I haven't touched it much but what I have managed seems promising. If anybody's got any ideas or experience with my kind of setup i'm all ears as i'm starting to get a little lost and am usually pretty good at this stuff so obviously just need a little nudge in the right direction. Thanks


Do not worry, there is no threat to the system.

try it
cpu voltage offset mode + 0.0625 (this voltage is individual, try adding it by step and see what happens in the tests)
precision boost manual 300 300 300
scalar control manual + 10x
balanced power plan in windows

The actual voltage on the processor core can be seen in Hwinfo , CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 



knightriot said:


> Where is C7H


release of modifications for this mb is not planned


----------



## TheDarkAngel666

Can i use the guide for modding gigabyte AB350M gaming 3 bios? or have you planned to release something?


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> Do not worry, there is no threat to the system.
> 
> try it
> cpu voltage offset mode + 0.0625 (this voltage is individual, try adding it by step and see what happens in the tests)
> precision boost manual 300 300 300
> scalar control manual + 10x
> balanced power plan in windows


Thanks for those settings, i'll give them a try tomorrow after i've slept. Can you enlighten me on what I should be looking out for exactly with those settings you mentioned just so I know exactly what to look out for and where to look? I've managed to get my all core speeds up to 4.1Ghz so far @ 1.375v in ZenStates but haven't played with it that much so thanks for firstly releasing it and secondly updating it to resolve the black screen issue as that was the only thing stopping me from running it to make things a little easier to test with now to find an all time all core clock and then try and move the settings over into the BIOS fully and then the fun will start with tweaking the last bit out of my RAM which hopefully your Ryzen DRAM calculator tool will come in handy for!


----------



## Trender

Guys any good motherboard? I've got tired of my terrible asrock 4.XX BIOSes. I'd like the Crosshair with stilts ram presets I've read they hit RAM at 3600 MHz. but less than 200€ I can't afford more, so which ones you recommend? I got a b-die 3600 so I'd like one that get higher speed on average(thinking 3466) (maybe x470 strix? but that one is bit expensive for me). How is RAM speed going with these cheap 150€ MSI mobos and gigabytes ones?


----------



## ECPowers

So i've been following the guide to get the CBS menu unlocked on the ASUS GL702ZC (laptop w/ B350 chipset), however there are no 47 02 or 46 02 hex values for visibility. Is there anyone that wants to take a look at it and point me in the right direction?? I've included the file IFR gave me on the bottom!



Trender said:


> Guys any good motherboard? I've got tired of my terrible asrock 4.XX BIOSes. I'd like the Crosshair with stilts ram presets I've read they hit RAM at 3600 MHz. but less than 200€ I can't afford more, so which ones you recommend? I got a b-die 3600 so I'd like one that get higher speed on average(thinking 3466) (maybe x470 strix? but that one is bit expensive for me). How is RAM speed going with these cheap 150€ MSI mobos and gigabytes ones?


I used to have the ASUS Rog Strix B350-i with Corsair Vengeance LPX 4000MT/s CL19 and had great results. You'd have to make sure your IMC can even do it before switching motherboard. I've added a screenshot with my stable results+timings on a Ryzen 5 1600. Mind you this board doesn't have The Stilts timings presets, with a bit of tinkering and understanding of the memory timings should be able to do even better 🙂


----------



## Tactix

After reading the first page offering official bios flash instructions im kind of confused, is there some issue with the Official Asus instructions on flashing bios?
Are there remnants left or any reason why following 1usmus method is necessary?
I just switched back to AMD for the first time since the Athlon64 chips so pardon me any ignorance.

Thanks


----------



## sideeffect

Tactix said:


> After reading the first page offering official bios flash instructions im kind of confused, is there some issue with the Official Asus instructions on flashing bios?
> Are there remnants left or any reason why following 1usmus method is necessary?
> I just switched back to AMD for the first time since the Athlon64 chips so pardon me any ignorance.
> 
> Thanks


Edit - I didn't notice before he also recommended for official BIOS. 

Personally I have never had issues with the official process.


----------



## HatchetEgg

I noticed some wiredness with my MB, I have a gigabyte ab350 gaming 3 MB. Some times I see the Soc voltage go to 1.26v with the AUTO setting, which I corrected by setting to normal instead in the BIOS.

If that was not enouth just by having a custom fan profile makes my overclock stable, but If I leave the fan profile to normal everything is fine. The other bug is when setting the CL timing for RAM to 13, cpuz and other programs say its at 14.



With all of this in mind is there any way for me to clean all parameters from old bios and reflash the current offical bios? As I think the reason why I am having these bugs is because the BOIS is not being cleared proply when flashinig an update.


----------



## skyfighter84

LicSqualo said:


> Hi 1usmus,
> thanks to Reous's help, I was able to recover both my UUID and the serial of my motherboard.
> Fortunately for my case I left a track on the SIV logs. And I was able to put everything right.
> These are the steps I have taken:
> 1) Downloaded FD44Editor
> 2) loaded the bios of the motherboard (in my case C6H last version 6101)
> 3) Enter the serial numbers of my motherboard and MAC address.
> 4) reconstructed the precise sequence to obtain the correct UUID
> 5) Saved the BIN file of the bios on the USB stick
> 6) EFI loaded via USB stick
> 7. Loading of bios from FD44Editor with afugan 6101.bin /GAN
> 8) Reset with CTRL-CANC-ALT
> 
> There are windows shell commands to know your UUID and the serial of your motherboard.


Thank you very much for these details! Luckily I've found a old CPU-Z Report which shows a unique UUID & Serial...that should be my original values. Downloaded FD44Editor, opened the (currently flashed) modded BIOS file and entered MAC, System UUID and Motherboard S/N. But which "Data Format" for "MAC Address storage" should I choose? I guess the default "System UUID only" should be OK (as my UUID contains my MAC at the end?
...and then save the BIOS Image File and flash it the same way I already did with the modded BIOS?

Regarding Windows Activion: I think if a modded BIOS kills the activation depends on how Windows had been activated/which type of license you use (Retail key, free upgrade offer, ...). At least my activation was gone after flashing a modded BIOS for the first time.


----------



## Neoony

HatchetEgg said:


> With all of this in mind is there any way for me to clean all parameters from old bios and reflash the current offical bios? As I think the reason why I am having these bugs is because the BOIS is not being cleared proply when flashinig an update.


Just read the first post of this thread for the method you are asking.
You are in the right place xD



Tactix said:


> After reading the first page offering official bios flash instructions im kind of confused, is there some issue with the Official Asus instructions on flashing bios?
> Are there remnants left or any reason why following 1usmus method is necessary?
> I just switched back to AMD for the first time since the Athlon64 chips so pardon me any ignorance.
> 
> Thanks


Apparently the official method doesnt clear out all the settings/parameters first.
This method will first completely erase everything, then flash the BIOS clean and then verify it.
As you can roughly see in its process:









You can consider it like a full format (non-quick) of a drive where you overwrite it with zeros.
So that any possible residue is gone.

...I dont know exactly what it does when you flash over USB only, but it doesnt seem to clear out everything. (which might imply, it doesnt erase everything first, but rather update/overwrite stuff)


----------



## sideeffect

HatchetEgg said:


> The other bug is when setting the CL timing for RAM to 13, cpuz and other programs say its at 14.


In regards to this issue Ryzen will force even CAS latency if you have gear down mode enabled.


----------



## Filters83

Hi all first time here! First of all ty for all the work !
I have a Rog x370 F gaming whit a R5 2600X set in stock mode whit Gskill 3200mhz cl14 kit at 3400 cl14, i was wonder what kind of benefit i can get using this mod ?
Sry for the noob question 
For now i have 0 problem the only ( issue ) is not reaching the max boost all time even if i am on custom water loop


----------



## HatchetEgg

Neoony said:


> Just read the first post of this thread for the method you are asking.
> You are in the right place xD


This is true the only problem is, I am not excatly sure which file I should use to flash the BIOS, since using the one off the gigabyte website will not work with the utility. As I got error 46 - Error: problem getting flash information.


----------



## HatchetEgg

sideeffect said:


> In regards to this issue Ryzen will force even CAS latency if you have gear down mode enabled.


I would Like to disable gear down mode, but the system fails to even post even with stock ram timings and voltage.


----------



## machuk

I have an MSI b350 tomahawk and I was trying to follow the guide to mod my bios, but it's different. 
Then I compared the 1C bios modded with the original provided by MSI and there's a lot of changes that I don't understand. 

Could you please made a guide for MSI, or at least point me in the right direction?

(Please excuse my English)

Enviado desde mi MotoG3-TE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CasperGS

1usmus said:


> *TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16RoWEc4oyxDF1cj-4Znh14Jg5TPfCOQ_
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SdkYhPOcAut6yWR9Zc71_3EEjeCMXefX
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4012mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aihV7Wocqx5ofPZ8ZkESp4wQgIdLZgJ_
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qZ7DLR2k_1UvF5NHs_eQz2525b5DdKdW
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bbuDFyqc7DI5efO-Gtve892mkteTdQvb
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jPE4RndsSi9WItpGSTLUfbKHo_s8KyAB
> 
> *PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CpkwBpW9zJIHiLI2MH2sJAQjfPbQOweY
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-E-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R_tgllpBc53_dRL8DDPgxQ7eBthPdhvZ
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dustv9L7zZbWALXTEito1CXsTscN_ASx



Does the ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod work for ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING??


----------



## KoeRt

CasperGS said:


> Does the ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod work for ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING??


I would use the 4011mod for the right motherboard4008 - 4012 mods instead of trying to crossflash, if even possible.


----------



## CasperGS

KoeRt said:


> I would use the 4011mod for the right motherboard4008 - 4012 mods instead of trying to crossflash, if even possible.


Sorry, maybe Im blind...didnt see the new 4011 mod for the F gaming, only the I gaming


----------



## st0neh

One of the last few BIOS releases has apparently fixed whatever was causing my AMD RMA 1700 from even passing HCI Memtest at stock, which was a pleasant surprise.

Downside being spring is finally here and now I'm making the heat even worse stress testing the damn thing.


----------



## kilogrm70

CasperGS said:


> Sorry, maybe Im blind...didnt see the new 4011 mod for the F gaming, only the I gaming



The mod was a few posts back. It was one of the first boards updated.

ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1E_w6Fe_UI7Dwe7xDFL3WhWxdpiDDSH3s/view


----------



## HatchetEgg

Hi guys I was wondering if anyone could help me?

I am trying to flash my official BIOS from the gigabyte website. I followed the instructions on first post but I keep reciving error 46 - Error: problem getting flash information.

The only reason why I want to try this method is to completly wipe the chip, so that the bugs can be removed from BIOS.


Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Giganico

Where can I get the Mod or Cap file for the MSI B350M-PRO-VDH?
Or isnt ther a mod/cap?


----------



## nalf3in

1usmus said:


> *PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zYF9tOFhLUpWbWTIT6laqYq7KvGHOmca
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nYt_lRr2ErTU3SuLZ_ZTGRHn1fGmPgsq
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1E_w6Fe_UI7Dwe7xDFL3WhWxdpiDDSH3s
> 
> +
> 
> *need testers with MSI boards ! *


Well I would be glad to be one of those testers  

I got a msi b350 tomahawk board and I linked the latest released bios in this post (7A34v1H). I tried modding it using your guide but when I was looking for disabled features in the IFR text file, I only found on string that corresponded to the "disabled tag" (46 02) and it didn't looked like it was a boolean value as it looked it was in the example screenshot so I decided that I will just test the latest version you released for my board (1c1 iirc).

If you could give it a look and verify that I can still follow the guide (or not) for editing that bios, I would like to do so and update the msi modded bios for my motherboard (and probably others)  

Also, there's a lot of flash-happy enthusiast on the r/amd subreddit so if you still want more testers, I'm pretty sure that making a post a off the modded bios would attract a lot of those


----------



## 1usmus

*MSI X370 MOD BIOS for ZEN+*

*changelog:*

* unlocked DRAM Voltage(Training)
* unlocked AMD_CBS + AMD_PBS
* unlocked CPU SoC Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD_SoC Current Optimization
* unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar + Customized Precision Boost Overdrive
* unlocked PPT/TDC/EDC Limit
* stabilized BCLK
* disabled SB Spread Spectrum 

*X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM 7A31v1F*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dfrvoq9Jfno1zscpE2vYK7WyIOaugtZ9

*X370 GAMING M5M7 7A35v18*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ikl0rMWV2mzI6AG4EpjzsHzTqIqH42lW

*X370 GAMING PLUS 7A33v5C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hMaE7x656zTOUs7iS9aM5wn2fr0d0VZK

*X370 GAMING PRO 7A33v4B*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mSrsfoT8lvJBNTCWhfgSTA9uyotkYvhJ

*X370 GAMING PRO CARBON 7A32v1G*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cBoNjPB62R_j0iGLX4llpdNMuedd1w2p

*X370 SLI PLUS 7A33v3C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1llHAmPEpFkd5TEGsqgFj661Sx1g0LSFh

*X370 KRAIT GAMING 7A33v1C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1z8Ya191zs9GaVRERGZcdnZ7Ks3SfDyvb

*X370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC 7A32v2B*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oIzaKhS4o5UAx0u9zN9jmah0NxT4MlQ-

For motherboards on the chipset 350 release 19-20 May


----------



## cross1469

@1usmus
This is lastest C7H bios, then C7H will have mod?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...VII-HERO/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0601.zip


----------



## Snipermaik

Hello 1usmus 
I got a msi b350m Mortar board and can test it with Ryzen 2700x + G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB, DDR4-3200 (F4-3200C16D-16GVK) DualRank
http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A37v1F.zip


----------



## 1usmus

*MSI B350 MOD BIOS for ZEN+*

*changelog:*

* unlocked DRAM Voltage(Training)
* unlocked AMD_CBS + AMD_PBS
* unlocked CPU SoC Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD_SoC Current Optimization
* unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar + Customized Precision Boost Overdrive
* unlocked PPT/TDC/EDC Limit
* stabilized BCLK
* disabled SB Spread Spectrum 


*B350 KRAIT GAMING 7B08v1B*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1W_bwQugabUqUFAELX-GYxX2Bb5_EaueP

*B350M GAMING PRO 7A39v2G*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bp03cyfJEx86T1-gseKVJtCg_o_p1PDS

*B350M MORTAR ARCTIC 7A37vAD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JSCFI3mq0wfk_k5pC0ILq-e-7diOOlim

*B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC 7A34vHD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-V00J93HDueJwm59myxoiFPkzDW52sYC

*B350 TOMAHAWK PLUS 7B36v17*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_d0smofcrLuH83BYnKkn9EE4NM2uQWw4

*B350M MORTAR 7A37v1F*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1AC98lEpkw7Q7oWEtPcFucCOp46tD30md

*B350 TOMAHAWK 7A34v1H*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1n3AQLv9Lf5BaUTEqSW8yWK_7B90A-5m5

*B350 GAMING PRO CARBON 7B00v1C*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sQThR_zv_CEVcZpZqmabpJU7eww3upyW

*B350M PRO-VD PLUS 7B38v29*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iAIjM8E96G2Mal5xks8hyjL0cCuj756t

*B350I PRO AC 7A40v15*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PYSbMA-befOqht4rXHBvU75XA3IqDQ_V

*B350 GAMING PLUS 7A34vMA*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ruGCPcjR-06VdD0THDwp9XNwVFgqWZRE

*B350 PC MATE 7A34vAE*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YumIygv1cUGuqrI0QVTSYYnV_nmvtpG_

*B350M PRO-VDH 7A38vAC*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=19Q5A-H62OGlJ8UiRhAaN395FFAKCkEZ_

*B350M BAZOOKA 7A38v1E*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1197Sexryc5zRYfzlpYa7WIVipPK_Lhq4


*How use precission boost override?*

Precision Boost Overdrive - Manual
PPT Limit - 1000
TDC Limit - 1000
EDC Limit - 1000
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar - Manual
Customized Precision Boost Overdrive - 10X


----------



## 1usmus

cross1469 said:


> @1usmus
> This is lastest C7H bios, then C7H will have mod?
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...VII-HERO/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO-ASUS-0601.zip


not planned


----------



## kilogrm70

Giganico said:


> Where can I get the Mod or Cap file for the MSI B350M-PRO-VDH?
> Or isnt ther a mod/cap?


I'm not sure if you are still looking to do this or if you've already figured it out, but the cap file in question is the official bios file for your board, so it would be downloaded from MSI's website. As for the mod file for that board, it can be found below.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/19Q5A-H62OGlJ8UiRhAaN395FFAKCkEZ_/view


----------



## biserker2

*Flashing error*

Can you help me out on the error with i got while trying to flash C6H 

18 error: secure flash rom verify fail. thanks in advance


----------



## VxTuga

Hi 1usmus,
I have a MSI X470 GAMING PRO board and a R7 2700, TG 2X8GB DDR4 3600CL16 Single Rank RAM as was wondering if you could Mod a bios for my motherboard.
Here's a link for the latest bios(which is the most stable till now): http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79v13.zip
Thank you.


----------



## Titona

1usmus said:


> *MSI B350 MOD BIOS for ZEN+*
> Precision Boost Overdrive - Manual
> PPT Limit - 1000
> TDC Limit - 1000
> EDC Limit - 1000
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar - Manual
> Customized Precision Boost Overdrive - 10X


Do I need a 2x00 series CPU to use this feature ?
And what benefits would the bios have compared to a stock bios?


----------



## PunishedSnake

Hi 1usmus! 

I decided to try your modded bios for my AX370 K7, in order to use the Precision Bosst Overdrive setting and see what my 2600x can achieve on its own.
I used the HP usb disk method since the one you have written in OP ,although in detail, doesn't work for me. 
The bios is up and running *but* there are some menus missing. Is it supposed to be like this or did i mess something up?

Thanks for all the trouble you go through to give us your mods and your software!


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

*@1usmus *Thank you very much for the *TUF-X470-PLUS-GAMING-SI-4008mod* http://www.overclock.net/forum/27309633-post366.html bios and in general for this thread and your effort!
I really appreciate that very much ! :specool: 



Will report back as soon as i have the money for the R7 2700X CPU and memory,btw any suggestions for the memory...


Plan is to start with a 1x16 gb dual rank stick,usually i take crucial...2x16 is actually too expensive for me and i also dont know if ryzen 7nm will use also DDR4.


Future plan: As soon as ryzen 3xxx [7nm] arrives those parts will move into the homeserver.


----------



## st0neh

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> *@1usmus *Thank you very much for the *TUF-X470-PLUS-GAMING-SI-4008mod* http://www.overclock.net/forum/27309633-post366.html bios and in general for this thread and your effort!
> I really appreciate that very much ! :specool:
> 
> 
> 
> Will report back as soon as i have the money for the R7 2700X CPU and memory,btw any suggestions for the memory...
> 
> 
> Plan is to start with a 1x16 gb dual rank stick,usually i take crucial...2x16 is actually too expensive for me and i also dont know if ryzen 7nm will use also DDR4.
> 
> 
> Future plan: As soon as ryzen 3xxx [7nm] arrives those parts will move into the homeserver.


You're losing performance by going single channel.


----------



## defiancecp

PunishedSnake said:


> Hi 1usmus!
> 
> I decided to try your modded bios for my AX370 K7, in order to use the Precision Bosst Overdrive setting and see what my 2600x can achieve on its own.
> I used the HP usb disk method since the one you have written in OP ,although in detail, doesn't work for me.
> The bios is up and running *but* there are some menus missing. Is it supposed to be like this or did i mess something up?
> 
> Thanks for all the trouble you go through to give us your mods and your software!


Similar result here - x370 k7 -- initial post instructions didn't work, and I couldn't get the AFUDOS method to work either- but found a modded version of EFIFLASH v.65 that would let me do it so I managed to get it flashed. I do see the addition of the PBS menus as your screenshots show (yay it worked!) but as in your case, I actually *lost* the limited PBO options that were in the stock bios.

So at least you're not alone


----------



## 1usmus

@defiancecp @PunishedSnake

this is a very old bios, I have not done a new one yet 
I'll ask you to write instructions on how you have instaled the modBIOS on your motherboards, thanks

@PunishedSnake

*mb_bios_ga-ax370-gaming-k7_f23f*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nVFs2--356y81vunlGnFDnwxlvOndMXd

test please and publish screenshots (interested in PBO)




biserker2 said:


> Can you help me out on the error with i got while trying to flash C6H
> 
> 18 error: secure flash rom verify fail. thanks in advance


you need to add the */X* key


----------



## 1usmus

Titona said:


> Do I need a 2x00 series CPU to use this feature ?
> And what benefits would the bios have compared to a stock bios?



Ryzen 2000 changelog:

* unlocked DRAM Voltage(Training)
* unlocked AMD_CBS + AMD_PBS
* unlocked CPU SoC Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD_SoC Current Optimization
* unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar + Customized Precision Boost Overdrive
* unlocked PPT/TDC/EDC Limit
* stabilized BCLK
* disabled SB Spread Spectrum

Ryzen 1000 changelog:

* unlocked DRAM Voltage(Training)
* unlocked AMD_CBS + AMD_PBS
* unlocked CPU SoC Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD_SoC Current Optimization
* stabilized BCLK
* disabled SB Spread Spectrum



VxTuga said:


> Hi 1usmus,
> I have a MSI X470 GAMING PRO board and a R7 2700, TG 2X8GB DDR4 3600CL16 Single Rank RAM as was wondering if you could Mod a bios for my motherboard.
> Here's a link for the latest bios(which is the most stable till now): http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79v13.zip
> Thank you.


*X470 GAMING PRO 7B79v13* https://drive.google.com/open?id=1P_cfwJ10M5K0vztG6o_ZGV818XjsDwj-


----------



## PunishedSnake

@1usmus 
Thanks for the fast reply! 
The method i used to install is this http://www.overclock.net/forum/26559238-post59.html
I had to update to the official F23f bios first,f22b(yours)>>>F23f(Official), in order for this to work.
Here are some picks.Seems that only overdrive scalar is missing but I am not that certain.


----------



## defiancecp

I used the stock gigabyte efiflash.exe to get to 22, then used the modded efiflash listed here: https://www.win-raid.com/t1361f16-Flashing-Gigabyte-while-avoiding-quot-Invalid-BIOS-image-quot.html
(First post has an older version, last post has current v.65). With the modded efiflash, it's the same procedure as gigabyte's tool, just substitute in your modded file. I had tried a LOT of afudos versions first, all with no luck.

I just left for work so cant do screen shots until late this evening.

@PunishedSnake, I could see the ppt/tdc/edc options your screenshot shows in the stock 22 and 23, but wasn't able to find them in modded version. Can you let me know what route you took to get to that? Maybe I'm just overlooking.


----------



## defiancecp

quick screenies 

https://imgur.com/a/jps8A0s

Looking specifically at the version tab, it's kinda weird to see that agesa version... I started with f23f (before this effort). When I made this change I first flashed to stock f22, then flashed over with your mod bios, which I believe is based on f22? So... it seems weird that I've got agesa 1.0.0.0a, which neither of these versions has (f22 has 1.0.0.1a, and f23f has 1.0.0.2a. It's like I somehow got f20 or t20a, neither of which I've ever used....


Going to try going back to f22 and then back to the mod version one more time and see...


----------



## defiancecp

OK, figured out my own confusion - the mod bios is from F22b, the stock bios I was using was f22 (no-b). F22 is 3/15, f22b was the beta version from 2/18, with a slightly older agesa. So that makes sense now 

Also discovered a quirk with the efiflash method I'm using -- It seems to only work when coming *from* a stock bios. If a mod bios is installed (this one or I also have a KET mod bios, same result) - it looks like it's working, but goes surprisingly fast (like 15-20 seconds instead of the usual ~1.5-2 minutes), then upon reboot nothing will have taken effect. But when coming *from* a stock bios (going to stock, or modded, or whatever), it seems to work just fine. *shrug*.

Notably the gigabyte unmodified EFIFLASH.exe has the same behavior - coming from a modded bios to a stock bios, seemed to work but didn't. Stock-to-stock, worked just fine.

Wasn't a big deal - just meant I had to return to a stock rom between each test using the q-flash utility in bios. Just a really odd quirk.


Anyway, thanks for doing these modded bioses! Even if it hasn't yet exposed the pbo settings I'm looking for, there's a lot of other interesting stuff here, and I'm definitely having fun


----------



## PunishedSnake

defiancecp said:


> I used the stock gigabyte efiflash.exe to get to 22, then used the modded efiflash listed here: https://www.win-raid.com/t1361f16-Flashing-Gigabyte-while-avoiding-quot-Invalid-BIOS-image-quot.html
> (First post has an older version, last post has current v.65). With the modded efiflash, it's the same procedure as gigabyte's tool, just substitute in your modded file. I had tried a LOT of afudos versions first, all with no luck.
> 
> I just left for work so cant do screen shots until late this evening.
> 
> @PunishedSnake, I could see the ppt/tdc/edc options your screenshot shows in the stock 22 and 23, but wasn't able to find them in modded version. Can you let me know what route you took to get to that? Maybe I'm just overlooking.


That menu is on Peripherials/AMD_CBS/Precision Boost Overdrive/Accept.


----------



## machuk

Hello,

Anybody has flashed the latest mod for MSI b350 tomahawk? 
How it's been?

Thank you.



1usmus said:


> *MSI B350 MOD BIOS for ZEN+*
> ...
> 
> *B350 TOMAHAWK 7A34v1H*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1n3AQLv9Lf5BaUTEqSW8yWK_7B90A-5m5




Enviado desde mi MotoG3-TE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

st0neh said:


> You're losing performance by going single channel.



Hm..thats :thumbsdow ,maybe 2x8gb then...thanks for the info man !


----------



## defiancecp

Weird... Yeah, definitely not seeing it on mine (no precision boost overdrive in cbs options), though I'm clearly getting successful flash (based on seeing that menu when I do f22 un-modified, but not seeing it when I go back to modified f22b - I've gone back & forth several times now  ).

I'll try to duplicate your flash method, but travel coming so I guess it'll be a while


----------



## mongoled

Hi!

Im just attempting ths now but I get the following error when issuing

afugan.efi mod.rom /GAN

"46 - error: problem getting flash information"

Any advice on what this message is about.

This is on an MSI X370 Gaming Titanium

Thanks


----------



## RobrPatty

I find this method of dos flashing my AMI board much more convienent.







Download files needed:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mpsaqxahhtccgls/Flash Bios USB.zip?dl=0


----------



## st0neh

RobrPatty said:


> I find this method of dos flashing my AMI board much more convienent.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwJS8-GTgRU
> 
> 
> Download files needed:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mpsaqxahhtccgls/Flash Bios USB.zip?dl=0


The whole point of the system in the OP though is to ensure that the BIOS is completely wiped to clear out leftover old configuration data.


----------



## RobrPatty

st0neh said:


> The whole point of the system in the OP though is to ensure that the BIOS is completely wiped to clear out leftover old configuration data.


That is what dos flashing does. Cleans bios completely whether its OP method or my posted method both are dos flashing. I just use method above because its easier.


----------



## st0neh

RobrPatty said:


> That is what dos flashing does. Cleans bios completely whether its OP method or my posted method both are dos flashing. I just use method above because its easier.


It doesn't though, which is the entire point.


----------



## xrelic

I have successfully flashed my asus x470 strix rev f using this perfect tutorial i now have all the extra settings unlocked thanks


----------



## thegr8anand

mongoled said:


> Hi!
> 
> Im just attempting ths now but I get the following error when issuing
> 
> afugan.efi mod.rom /GAN
> 
> "46 - error: problem getting flash information"
> 
> Any advice on what this message is about.
> 
> This is on an MSI X370 Gaming Titanium
> 
> Thanks



I get the same error. Am trying to flash but get error 46. Have tried Afudos but same issue.


----------



## xrelic

Hi all i would like to know if its possible to add the Stilts memory tweaks to asus rog-strix-x470-f-gaming bios somehow? TY for your time


----------



## st0neh

xrelic said:


> Hi all i would like to know if its possible to add the Stilts memory tweaks to asus rog-strix-x470-f-gaming bios somehow? TY for your time


Input his timings manually.


----------



## xrelic

st0neh said:


> Input his timings manually.


i dont even know where to get them lol sad i know


----------



## PunishedSnake

thegr8anand said:


> I get the same error. Am trying to flash but get error 46. Have tried Afudos but same issue.


 Try flashing the same official bios version first then the modded one.


----------



## BLUuuE

xrelic said:


> i dont even know where to get them lol sad i know


http://www.overclock.net/forum/26239712-post23877.html


----------



## chck1118

hi
during the early stage of formatting the usb into a boot drive by Rufus, what ISO file should i choose? Is there any link for download?


----------



## mongoled

PunishedSnake said:


> Try flashing the same official bios version first then the modded one.


I already tried this and it made no difference .......


----------



## xrelic

BLUuuE said:


> http://www.overclock.net/forum/26239712-post23877.html


TY very much for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## PunishedSnake

mongoled said:


> I already tried this and it made no difference .......


Try this method. Bottom of the page: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


----------



## RobrPatty

xrelic said:


> I have successfully flashed my asus x470 strix rev f using this perfect tutorial i now have all the extra settings unlocked thanks


YOu are welcome


----------



## mongoled

PunishedSnake said:


> Try this method. Bottom of the page: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


I appreciate you replying, 

from my understanding the only difference in the method you posted is that it is not doing the flashing through EFI but through pure DOS.

The error message is identical when using afudos to perform the flash.

So this method is also a no go

:/


----------



## mtrai

My 6201 C6HWIFI bios mod... Here some options I opened in addition to the ones 1usmus does. Lots of fan control. Please do not ask me what they do since I use fan controllers not the MB.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nFG5eYHzFoFrHZKFv2qg3U7E6Ggu8Ocr/view?usp=sharing

Here is a bunch of screen shots in an album...including all the unhidden fan controls.

https://imgur.com/a/bQUUKMu


----------



## nolive721

hello.

might have been asked already and if so I apologize but anything you could do for a poor ASROCK B350 PRO4 owner like me?

VDROOP is quite big on that board and I cant get my 1500X to be stable at 4Ghz even with 1.45V Vcore

SOC voltage adjustment is also not possible which affect my DRAM OC, I cant get my Corsair LPX beyond 3066Mhz where its rated at 3200Mhz

Is porting some of ASUS or MSI BIOS features not possible on Asrock boards?


----------



## mtrai

nolive721 said:


> hello.
> 
> might have been asked already and if so I apologize but anything you could do for a poor ASROCK B350 PRO4 owner like me?
> 
> VDROOP is quite big on that board and I cant get my 1500X to be stable at 4Ghz even with 1.45V Vcore
> 
> SOC voltage adjustment is also not possible which affect my DRAM OC, I cant get my Corsair LPX beyond 3066Mhz where its rated at 3200Mhz
> 
> Is porting some of ASUS or MSI BIOS features not possible on Asrock boards?


There is no way to port from realistically from one manufacture to another. At least for us on the outside. The stuff is build differently even with the same modules. I did attempt something along these lines as a proof of concept...but it would just take us way way to long. We would better off to write a custom bios from scratch. I did combine some modules from ASRock to my ASUS motherboard...it was bootable at least to the bios...but messed up. I did not even bother to try to boot into in windows.

So essentially we can only work within what is contained in that particular bios.


----------



## nolive721

I hear you and I appreciate the detailed feedback

To be honest,I am not having high hopes, it was just out of curiosity on why ASROCK BIOS wouldn't get more love from the community on OCN

I am not complaining either on what I got with that board,I know the features were not there in the BIOS settings when I bought it but that PRO4 had some key points in my items list so I have limited regrets. and again my chip is not a terrible OCer and with teh assistance of a very good IDCOOLING 240AIO (fantastic value for money by the way), my CPU temps never go beyond 60-62degC

sorry,I am a bit digressing for the purpose of the thread so yes whenever someone is motivated to do something on that particular BIOS, happy to test it on my board.


----------



## mtrai

nolive721 said:


> I hear you and I appreciate the detailed feedback
> 
> To be honest,I am not having high hopes, it was just out of curiosity on why ASROCK BIOS wouldn't get more love from the community on OCN
> 
> I am not complaining either on what I got with that board,I know the features were not there in the BIOS settings when I bought it but that PRO4 had some key points in my items list so I have limited regrets. and again my chip is not a terrible OCer and with teh assistance of a very good IDCOOLING 240AIO (fantastic value for money by the way), my CPU temps never go beyond 60-62degC
> 
> sorry,I am a bit digressing for the purpose of the thread so yes whenever someone is motivated to do something on that particular BIOS, happy to test it on my board.


what board do you have and give me the latest link...though I will not look at until tomorrow morning.

/Edit just looked at your bios...and really not much I am seeing there to unhide..just not sorry.


----------



## nolive721

thanks so much!

running the AB350 PRO4 with the 3.3 BIOS version here on ASROCK homepage https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350 Pro4/#BIOS

not installed any of the 4XX variant which are for Raven Ridge CPU but if you believe there is more possibility in there, I am happy to take the plunge


----------



## mtrai

nolive721 said:


> thanks so much!
> 
> running the AB350 PRO4 with the 3.3 BIOS version here on ASROCK homepage https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350 Pro4/#BIOS
> 
> not installed any of the 4XX variant which are for Raven Ridge CPU but if you believe there is more possibility in there, I am happy to take the plunge


As I said...I do not think there is much to be gained..but will take a deeper look tomorrow. Off to bed. Your bios looks pretty stripped.


----------



## Aenra

Any chance for a newer AB350N Gaming Wifi BIOS? 

F23D seems to be working nicely for me, just that, again.. no option to modify VDDP.
( link: http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-ab350n-gaming-wifi_f23d.zip )


----------



## mtrai

I just finished installing my modded C6H bios. It has all the usual stuff that 1usmus does but I left the spread spectrum at defaults. It also has every possible fan control that the bios has...all is unhidden. And lastly there are a lot of other hidden options that I have un-hid
Remember to flash it following the instructions in first post.

C6H 6201 modded bios link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UeCW-y3gQobfrB0VL3_emcvHwR-SClV1


----------



## T41FUN

MSI X470 Gaming Plus

please help with unlock bios


----------



## PcPAirgun

Anyone got p-states working on the strix x370-f gaming? I flashed the modded 4012, disabled cpb, set p0 to 4000mhz, didn't touch the voltage there but set up an offset.
Booted to windows, 3.4ghz max clock...


----------



## mongoled

Hi, if someone in the know has any ideas please post,

we are now two people in this thread who have MSI X370 Gaming Titanium who when attempting to flash the mod bios with 

"afugan.efi mod.rom /GAN"

get error message

"46 - error: problem getting flash information"

This also happens when attempting to flash with afudos.

Thanks


----------



## incontempt

Tnx 1usmus for the older modded bios(on the first page) u just saved my pc, i have asus prime b350 plus and with the last 4011 bios, prime95 found errors with stock settings(both for modded and unmodded bios) so i reverted to 3203 and everything works as a charm. I reverted with the old afudos /gan metod. Just as a info if someone else have same problems. I have r5 1600 so i guess i shouldn't upgrade the bios anymore, new versions are for ryzen+, no mention for ryzen 1 in the bios info.


----------



## CJMitsuki

incontempt said:


> Tnx 1usmus for the older modded bios(on the first page) u just saved my pc, i have asus prime b350 plus and with the last 4011 bios, prime95 found errors with stock settings(both for modded and unmodded bios) so i reverted to 3203 and everything works as a charm. I reverted with the old afudos /gan metod. Just as a info if someone else have same problems. I have r5 1600 so i guess i shouldn't upgrade the bios anymore, new versions are for ryzen+, no mention for ryzen 1 in the bios info.



I would think that upgrades to the bios would still benefit Ryzen 1st gen as far as memory support and adding new features to help with overclocking. With the b350 boards you may not see much in the way of new features though but that doesnt meant that you wouldnt necessarily find some benefit but that is up to you. If you are satisfied with how you are running then no need to update.


----------



## Neoony

Example of C6H, they are still fixing some of the most basic functionality of the board on something like C6H, which was already put to the side in the terms of support.
+ memory stability improved without any mention (no new agesa either)
Thats after all the zen+ support bioses xD

Also changelogs usually dont mention a ton of changes, they are VERY rough.

So you never know...


----------



## sideeffect

Old BIOS versions don't include the Spectre Vulnerability protection so I would consider them deprecated. New BIOS versions work fine with my 1700.


----------



## incontempt

Well i'm aware of the spectre protection but i can't risk my overall system stability. I tried today again with the newest just to be sure, but it's a no go for me, 3805 is rock solid for my parts. 

asus prime b350 plus
r5 1600 3.9 ghz 1.35v
memory is hynix a-die kingston hyperx 3066 1.45volts, procodt 80ohm (no diference in temperature for ram or cpu with 80ohm)


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

PcPAirgun said:


> Anyone got p-states working on the strix x370-f gaming? I flashed the modded 4012, disabled cpb, set p0 to 4000mhz, didn't touch the voltage there but set up an offset.
> Booted to windows, 3.4ghz max clock...


I tried and failed to get P-states to work on my X370-f with R2 2700 or the R1 1700 it replaced so I ended up using Zenstates to control P-state overclocking on this board which isn't a big deal really, you ought to give it a try yourself as it's come on quite nicely over the past month or so and now has granularity of the multiplier for more precise overclocks as well as a couple of other unlocked features that you wouldn't usually get if you haven't unlocked your BIOS like CPB & performance enhancer and bias. Runs nicely at start up unless you have a BSOD or bad shutdown last time out but then you just need to open the program up and re-apply the settings again but it does save them so is simple to do if needed else it sits in the taskbar nicely tucked away doing it's thing, nice and light and I haven't experienced an issue with the OS and ZS running together yet and is ideal for both people who run an unlocked BIOS but some features still don't work or people who want to play with those features but are a little scared to go into the BIOS!


----------



## Ascendor81

I am getting the same Error 46 via UEFI method, and the AFUDOS method. Tried both. Also tried newest AFUDOS v5 something... still Error 46. What is up with this, anyone know a way past this to write the mod.rom?


----------



## @n0nym0us

Ascendor81 said:


> I am getting the same Error 46 via UEFI method, and the AFUDOS method. Tried both. Also tried newest AFUDOS v5 something... still Error 46. What is up with this, anyone know a way past this to write the mod.rom?


On which motherboard did you get this error?


----------



## Ascendor81

MSI B350M Gaming Pro - I was finally able to apply the .rom using https://ami.com/en/?Aptio_V_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility.zip


----------



## @n0nym0us

Ascendor81 said:


> MSI B350M Gaming Pro - I was finally able to apply the .rom using https://ami.com/en/?Aptio_V_AMI_Firmware_Update_Utility.zip


Sweet another way to flash a modded bios on MSI motherboards.

Yesterday I found a workaround but I was a little afraid to share it since MSI can block this in the future. Because there is a second solution now, I can tell you all what I have found.
I tried to flash the BIOS with M-Flash. Since it couldn't find mod.rom on the usb stick, I've renamed the mod.rom to E7A34AMS.1H9. The filename mask of the orginal MSI B350 Tomahawk bios is E7A34AMS.1**

After the modded bios file was renamed, I saw the bios listed on the usb stick. I actually expected M-Flash to reject the bios, but it didn't and it started flashing the motherboard.
M-Flash doesn't check if the bios has a valid checksum, the only thing it seems to be checking is the filename and version info right now 

NOTE: Afuefix64 could still be mandatory as a preperation step for a successful flash


----------



## Ascendor81

I just tried your method, it works as well. Seems easier lol. But I still have this issue, either way i flash the bios.

Well now my problem is, that even no matter what I change the "gfx clock frequency" to, 1100, 1200, 1500. the PC will not post, have to clear CMOS. I also tried setting VID SOC to value 40 and 38 to increase voltage to 1.2v, nothing... 

If leave it at "gfx clock frequency" @ "0" then PC works, but at 400Mhz, and boosts to 1100Mhz in heaven benchmark. 

What is up with this?

One thing I noticed, is when you change things in CBS menu, and go to "save and restart" it says, nothing was changed. So, maybe it is not saving the settings correctly?


----------



## @n0nym0us

Ascendor81 said:


> I just tried your method, it works as well. Seems easier lol. But I still have this issue, either way i flash the bios.
> 
> Well now my problem is, that even no matter what I change the "gfx clock frequency" to, 1100, 1200, 1500. the PC will not post, have to clear CMOS. I also tried setting VID SOC to value 40 and 38 to increase voltage to 1.2v, nothing...
> 
> If leave it at "gfx clock frequency" @ "0" then PC works, but at 400Mhz, and boosts to 1100Mhz in heaven benchmark.
> 
> What is up with this?
> 
> One thing I noticed, is when you change things in CBS menu, and go to "save and restart" it says, nothing was changed. So, maybe it is not saving the settings correctly?


Saving does work since it applies my custom PStates for my 1600x without showing the changes. 

Did you try a lower gfx clock frequency like 600 or even 400, just to confirm it doesn't work at all?

Some controls are broken. I've remodded the bios so it would accept plus and minus input for the pstates since the input fields didn't accept hex values


----------



## machuk

@n0nym0us said:


> Saving does work since it applies my custom PStates for my 1600x without showing the changes.
> 
> Did you try a lower gfx clock frequency like 600 or even 400, just to confirm it doesn't work at all?
> 
> Some controls are broken. I've remodded the bios so it would accept plus and minus input for the pstates since the input fields didn't accept hex values


Do you have a MSI b350 tomahawk?

Can you share your mod?

Enviado desde mi MotoG3-TE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## @n0nym0us

machuk said:


> Do you have a MSI b350 tomahawk?
> 
> Can you share your mod?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MotoG3-TE mediante Tapatalk


I think its better to wait on 1usmus since I've hidden some features as well since they are not official released by AMD yet.


----------



## machuk

How did you mod it?

Enviado desde mi MotoG3-TE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## @n0nym0us

machuk said:


> How did you mod it?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MotoG3-TE mediante Tapatalk


Using the already modded B350 Tomahawk bios of 1usmus and the starter post guide. 
https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html


Exacted the CBS from the modded bios with UEFITool and save it as CBS.sct 
Universal_IFR_Extractor made an IFR file from CBS.sct which tell you the locations of the Hex values
Made a total of 24 Hex changes with HxD editor to the CBS.sct file so pstate DID, VID, FID would allow step of 0x1 instead of 0x0 then saved it as CBS2.sct
Used Universal_IFR_Extractor on CBS2.sct file and created a second IFR file. 
Compared the new IFR file against the old IFR file with WinMerge. This is for a manual verification if the modifications are done correctly. 
Used UEFITool to replace the old CBS within the bios.
With AMIBCP I've change the visiblity of some bios functions back to default.


My advice is, don't do it and wait for 1usmus. A small error in the bios can easly brick your motherboard.


----------



## 1usmus

1) *P-state will not work, it's broken.* All other features will work after a cold boot or after turning off the computer.

2) modifications of CH6 / CH7 are not planned


----------



## @n0nym0us

1usmus said:


> 1) *P-state will not work, it's broken.* All other features will work after a cold boot or after turning off the computer.


The Pstate clocks are being applied in my case. The only thing I lost is voltage control when the frequency is higher than the default clocks.


----------



## machuk

@n0nym0us said:


> The Pstate clocks are being applied in my case. The only thing I lost is voltage control when the frequency is higher than the default clocks.


It works for me too. The voltage it's fixed to the p0 state configuration. 

Enviado desde mi MotoG3-TE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hosed

for the gigabyte ab350m pro 4 motherboard there is no modified bios?


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> 1) *P-state will not work, it's broken.* All other features will work after a cold boot or after turning off the computer.
> 
> 2) modifications of CH6 / CH7 are not planned


Please i would like to test the latest bios for ch6 with your mod mate [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem DUK-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kildar

I wonder if you could use this program to save your bios profile/settings?

TIA

Mel


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

@n0nym0us said:


> The Pstate clocks are being applied in my case. The only thing I lost is voltage control when the frequency is higher than the default clocks.


Always Use P-state with min. 3 states + Asus Zen States 

All is working as intended 

1504Mhz up to 4018MHz NP

PS. I don't know if i benefit form ModeD BIOS?
I can't make 3200RAM and higher anyways, all i can do is 3080MHz CL15 2T

Is boost of 1 core working for ZEN 1 ? (i can have 4150MHz easy IMO)

More info please about:

- unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
- SOC OVERCLOCK VID (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)

About ZEN P_states (FSB = 105) ->


----------



## @n0nym0us

Ne01 OnnA said:


> Always Use P-state with min. 3 states + Asus Zen States
> All is working as intended



I've a hard time to understand. You are currently using minimum of 3 states and Asus Zen States?


Can you write down the P-state config? Are you using a recent bios?


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

^^ Post updated  Greets


----------



## Screemi

has anyone looked into biostars x370gt7 bios? it lacks some pretty important options like all the CAD Timings and CAD Resistance Options. The board always applies 120OHM and i think because of that i can't get my 3200 b-die dual ranked stable.

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=874#download


----------



## st0neh

I stopped worrying about P-states after a recent BIOS update allowed my CPU to downclock properly even when overclocked the old fashioned way.


----------



## nolive721

hosed said:


> for the gigabyte ab350m pro 4 motherboard there is no modified bios?


you mean the ASROCK board right, the PRO4 is not from gigabyte.

I am in the same boat than you if so, cant find any modded BIOS anywhere.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

st0neh said:


> I stopped worrying about P-states after a recent BIOS update allowed my CPU to downclock properly even when overclocked the old fashioned way.


So, You telling me that i can have 1500-4018 without P-States On in BIOS?
Just OC then set ZEN states and it will work?

I have 1500MHz 0.875v up to 4GHz 1.439v (Without P-States i have stable 4GHz with only 1.395-1.417v  )


----------



## DesiredUsernam3

thegr8anand said:


> I get the same error. Am trying to flash but get error 46. Have tried Afudos but same issue.





HatchetEgg said:


> Hi guys I was wondering if anyone could help me?
> 
> I am trying to flash my official BIOS from the gigabyte website. I followed the instructions on first post but I keep reciving error 46 - Error: problem getting flash information.
> 
> The only reason why I want to try this method is to completly wipe the chip, so that the bugs can be removed from BIOS.
> 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Thanks to this guy https://www.win-raid.com/t1361f16-Flashing-Gigabyte-while-avoiding-quot-Invalid-BIOS-image-quot.html there's a solution to the "46 - Error: problem getting flash information" when flashing a modded ROM. For stock ROM the END key menu works for me
You will need
1) Freedos flashdrive or equivalent thing if you know your stuff
2) Reset your BIOS to defaults prior to this I guess
3) CSM support enabled in your BIOS

You gotta load Freedos with option 4 (minimal drivers/Safe mode)
Not providing any more details as I'm sure there are plenty of "dos bios flashing" tutorials out there

I just flashed my AX370M-DS3H with 1usmus patched ROM.

Basically that guy has patched the official Gigabyte dos flash util to skip some header check.
Mirror http://www.mediafire.com/file/8xjdfcoq0ge00rd/Efiflash0.62patched.7z


----------



## 1usmus

*CH6 6201 MOD*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sLu1CGWEdele7JDF7T5ZCmUZtCA2TEsm

Pictures:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=10QbRm3RTo7SWAPr8rB7zIbG4Q8lRMq2i

Changelog:
* fully unlocked AMD_CBS
* additional FAN options
* unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
* stabilized BCLK
* disabled Spread Spectrum
* unlocked DQS & Data drive strenght
* unlocked Mem P-state
* unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others
* unlocked Grayot Flag, Managed overclocking Control , OC Mode , Die DownCore Bitmap (NEW!)


----------



## RobrPatty

1usmus said:


> *CH6 6201 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sLu1CGWEdele7JDF7T5ZCmUZtCA2TEsm
> 
> Pictures:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=10QbRm3RTo7SWAPr8rB7zIbG4Q8lRMq2i
> 
> Changelog:
> * fully unlocked AMD_CBS
> * additional FAN options
> * unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
> * stabilized BCLK
> * disabled Spread Spectrum
> * unlocked DQS & Data drive strenght
> * unlocked Mem P-state
> * unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others
> * unlocked Grayot Flag, Managed overclocking Control , OC Mode , Die DownCore Bitmap (NEW!)


Thanks 1usmus


----------



## Screemi

1usmus said:


> *CH6 6201 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sLu1CGWEdele7JDF7T5ZCmUZtCA2TEsm
> 
> Pictures:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=10QbRm3RTo7SWAPr8rB7zIbG4Q8lRMq2i
> 
> Changelog:
> * fully unlocked AMD_CBS
> * additional FAN options
> * unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
> * stabilized BCLK
> * disabled Spread Spectrum
> * unlocked DQS & Data drive strenght
> * unlocked Mem P-state
> * unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others
> * unlocked Grayot Flag, Managed overclocking Control , OC Mode , Die DownCore Bitmap (NEW!)


could you please take a look at biostars x370gt7 bios? there are a lot of cbs options missing. like CAD Bus configuration (Resistance, voltage, etc.). It would really be appreciated. 

http://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X37AG417.BST


----------



## nesty

@n0nym0us said:


> The Pstate clocks are being applied in my case. The only thing I lost is voltage control when the frequency is higher than the default clocks.


in my case p0 can be fully adjusted ... it just does not accept hex values, but i found workaround

1. boot up with manual oc (3900, 1.325V in my case)
2. set frequency and voltage to auto
3. enable cnq (or shuffle between disable and enable if it has been enabled prior this step)
4. go to p states - set p0 to custom - values here are same as your manual oc which you have booted up with
5. save

as for custom p1, VID can be edited, if i set DID to anything else than default "a" it locks frequency to pState0. 
It also does not take into account FID value for pState1 and applies FID from pState0.

but yeah .. it works ... pState0 - 3,9 1,325V , pState1 - 3,1 1V


----------



## @n0nym0us

nesty said:


> in my case p0 can be fully adjusted ... it just does not accept hex values, but i found workaround
> 
> 1. boot up with manual oc (3900, 1.325V in my case)
> 2. set frequency and voltage to auto
> 3. enable cnq (or shuffle between disable and enable if it has been enabled prior this step)
> 4. go to p states - set p0 to custom - values here are same as your manual oc which you have booted up with
> 5. save
> 
> as for custom p1, VID can be edited, if i set DID to anything else than default "a" it locks frequency to pState0.
> It also does not take into account FID value for pState1 and applies FID from pState0.
> 
> but yeah .. it works ... pState0 - 3,9 1,325V , pState1 - 3,1 1V


Which motherboard do you have and which bios version are you using?


----------



## nesty

@n0nym0us said:


> Which motherboard do you have and which bios version are you using?


b350 tomahawk .. modded 1h from here


----------



## @n0nym0us

nesty said:


> b350 tomahawk .. modded 1h from here


Those steps didn't change the voltage issue for me which is still locked on P0. Frequenties work like expected.


Do you see VID fluctuations which are matching your pstates in a hardware monitor like HWinfo?


----------



## nesty

sure i do

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yhuO0OitdVXFPCUbleAIdBTVC6I4AmFo/view?usp=sharing


----------



## CJMitsuki

@n0nym0us said:


> Those steps didn't change the voltage issue for me which is still locked on P0. Frequenties work like expected.
> 
> 
> Do you see VID fluctuations which are matching your pstates in a hardware monitor like HWinfo?



Which performance plan do you use in Windows?


----------



## @n0nym0us

nesty said:


> sure i do
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yhuO0OitdVXFPCUbleAIdBTVC6I4AmFo/view?usp=sharing


Strange




CJMitsuki said:


> Which performance plan do you use in Windows?


AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan. Even with Power Saver power plan it stays stuck on the P0 state voltage. Frequency and voltage are on auto in bios.


Today I even did a CMOS reset and only configured the pstate the way Nesty did. Nothing else touched. Same result, it get stuck on P0 state voltage.
If the PState isn't configured and the frequency is on auto, it fluctuates like normal.


----------



## st0neh

@n0nym0us said:


> Strange
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan. Even with Power Saver power plan it stays stuck on the P0 state voltage. Frequency and voltage are on auto in bios.
> 
> 
> Today I even did a CMOS reset and only configured the pstate the way Nesty did. Nothing else touched. Same result, it get stuck on P0 state voltage.
> If the PState isn't configured and the frequency is on auto, it fluctuates like normal.


Did you carry out the whole procedure in the OP while flashing? IIRC p-state settings getting locked in was one of the things that the full clean flash helped with.


----------



## CJMitsuki

@n0nym0us said:


> nesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure i do
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yhuO0OitdVXFPCUbleAIdBTVC6I4AmFo/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> Strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJMitsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which performance plan do you use in Windows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan. Even with Power Saver power plan it stays stuck on the P0 state voltage. Frequency and voltage are on auto in bios.
> 
> 
> Today I even did a CMOS reset and only configured the pstate the way Nesty did. Nothing else touched. Same result, it get stuck on P0 state voltage.
> If the PState isn't configured and the frequency is on auto, it fluctuates like normal.
Click to expand...

I would re flash bios, something may have not gotten written correctly. Don’t really have a clue what it could be. I had that problem on my board at one time but it was bc I had adjusted voltage within the PState menu instead of doing an offset but I’m running a crosshair 7 so I couldn’t tell you what is the exact problem with yours. only thing left is bios didn’t install correctly, either that or his ability to use PStates was a lucky flash? Who knows...


----------



## @n0nym0us

st0neh said:


> Did you carry out the whole procedure in the OP while flashing? IIRC p-state settings getting locked in was one of the things that the full clean flash helped with.


Yes, I performed Afuefix64 E7A34AMS.1H0 /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG before flashing the modded bios. 

AGESA 1.0.0.6b worked fine with my own writen pstate tool. It allowed me to set the pstates like the ASUS ZenStates but it got brokken since bios release with AGESA 1.1.0.1 in it  



CJMitsuki said:


> I would re flash bios, something may have not gotten written correctly. Don’t really have a clue what it could be. I had that problem on my board at one time but it was bc I had adjusted voltage within the PState menu instead of doing an offset but I’m running a crosshair 7 so I couldn’t tell you what is the exact problem with yours. only thing left is bios didn’t install correctly, either that or his ability to use PStates was a lucky flash? Who knows...


I've already reflashed the modded bios, same result. MSI B350 Tomahawk doesn't allow offset voltages. Its either auto or fixed voltage within the OC menu.


----------



## mongoled

Hi,

has anybody tried to adjust the "dram voltage (training)" for the 1usmus modified MSI X370 Titanium bios ?

Reason I am asking is due to the fact you can only change this field to 'whole numbers' i.e. you cannot input a decimal value only 1, 2, 3, 4 etc etc

So it does not look like this field will have any effect.

Hopefully someone can shed some light on this.

Thanks


----------



## nesty

mongoled said:


> Hi,
> 
> has anybody tried to adjust the "dram voltage (training)" for the 1usmus modified MSI X370 Titanium bios ?
> 
> Reason I am asking is due to the fact you can only change this field to 'whole numbers' i.e. you cannot input a decimal value only 1, 2, 3, 4 etc etc
> 
> So it does not look like this field will have any effect.
> 
> Hopefully someone can shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks


If I activate xmp dram voltage changes to 1360 and dram training voltage to 1500... So I believe this value is in mV


----------



## T41FUN

nesty said:


> If I activate xmp dram voltage changes to 1360 and dram training voltage to 1500... So I believe this value is in mV


*MSI X470 GAMING PLUS *
MOD BIOS для ZEN

* unlocked CPU SoC Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD_SoC Current Optimization
* unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar + Customized Precision Boost Overdrive
* unlocked PPT/TDC/EDC Limit
* stabilized BCLK
* unlocked HPET 




> How to use Precission Boost Override?
> 
> Precision Boost Overdrive - Manual
> PPT Limit - 1000
> TDC Limit - 1000
> EDC Limit - 1000
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar - Manual
> Customized Precision Boost Overdrive - 10X


*MSI X470 GAMING PLUS (E7B79AMS.A31)
*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/18oZblD8nSbJMZmqm2gwGb7q1US2IViY8/view?usp=sharing

Screens:

































*MSI X470 GAMING PLUS *
MOD BIOS для ZEN

* unlocked CPU SoC Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD Full Scale Current
* unlocked CPU VDD_SoC Current Optimization
* unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar + Customized Precision Boost Overdrive
* unlocked PPT/TDC/EDC Limit
* stabilized BCLK
* unlocked HPET 




> How to use Precission Boost Override?
> 
> Precision Boost Overdrive - Manual
> PPT Limit - 1000
> TDC Limit - 1000
> EDC Limit - 1000
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar - Manual
> Customized Precision Boost Overdrive - 10X


*MSI X470 GAMING PLUS (E7B79AMS.A31)
*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/18oZblD8nSbJMZmqm2gwGb7q1US2IViY8/view?usp=sharing

Screens:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uA5VMdyxEOsrjvW4px52Mdfm1YU5b94q/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jgHIzdOfoPjfrDm5lLOSdR5kbE6HvfOj/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fVwXdJuz36_NgB1vlYBRUFZLPZrx-SKX/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1i_sEY6ka9Ecij1o6H6HgwICL5Hgw8fVm/view?usp=sharing


----------



## YarnoVR

Guys I keep getting the error 46 like some other guys. How to fix this?


----------



## mongoled

YarnoVR said:


> Guys I keep getting the error 46 like some other guys. How to fix this?


Here you go bud

http://www.overclock.net/forum/27476832-post456.html


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Bratan' please correct this
"On this page I publish modified bios"
into 
-- 
On this page I will publish modified bios 
--

Reads better 

==

Also please write some guide into new OC (Boost 1 core)
How to do it, etc.
Also im intrested if this actually work for our older ZEN.. 

Greets & THX


----------



## shrisha

Hello,
Is it ok if I would request for bios mod? I'm really afraid to mess things up to do it myself. Dear 1usmus or someone capable, could you please mod X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING board bios? I got this board and Ryzen 2700 with hope that it will be easy to overclock and get same performance us 2700x, and actually I do can but only in windows with Ryzen Master app. I'm easily getting 4100 ghz with 1.4v. Problem is that stupid board can't start with native speed of my RAM which is Corsair CMK16GX4M1B3000C15. I have two of them and as soon as I enable XMP in bios board trying to boot few times and reset to default speed after all. I was trying to set everything manually but still no luck. Also some settings are hidden, like vcore and vcore soc and may be more useful stuff. I checked with AMIBCP this board and x470 gaming 7 bioses and in main menu in gaming ultra board those setting are hidden compare to gaming 7. And if I go to bios strings and look for them there and I can see it is there already but I don't know how to enable them. It is even have a same token numbers. So probably both bioses are mostly identical just adjusted for a different price tag 

Could you please help with it? Will really appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## kornty

I don't know what kind of witchcraft you used, but after flashing modded 6201 for c6h, it's been a dream come true. Every official bios I've used will boot and test stable, but after a week or so I'll get a failed post and have one hell of a time getting my ram clock and timings (from your program, thanks for that too) back to what they were before the fail. With this one it's posted every time without a problem. Thanks for everything man, I really appreciate the work you put into this.


----------



## Handrox

Good morning, is there any way to upgrade the bios of a B350M motherboard so that it accepts Pinnacle cpu without getting a Summit cpu in hand?


----------



## 1usmus

shrisha said:


> Hello,
> Is it ok if I would request for bios mod? I'm really afraid to mess things up to do it myself. Dear 1usmus or someone capable, could you please mod X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING board bios? I got this board and Ryzen 2700 with hope that it will be easy to overclock and get same performance us 2700x, and actually I do can but only in windows with Ryzen Master app. I'm easily getting 4100 ghz with 1.4v. Problem is that stupid board can't start with native speed of my RAM which is Corsair CMK16GX4M1B3000C15. I have two of them and as soon as I enable XMP in bios board trying to boot few times and reset to default speed after all. I was trying to set everything manually but still no luck. Also some settings are hidden, like vcore and vcore soc and may be more useful stuff. I checked with AMIBCP this board and x470 gaming 7 bioses and in main menu in gaming ultra board those setting are hidden compare to gaming 7. And if I go to bios strings and look for them there and I can see it is there already but I don't know how to enable them. It is even have a same token numbers. So probably both bioses are mostly identical just adjusted for a different price tag
> 
> Could you please help with it? Will really appreciate your help. Thank you.


write me the names of both motherboards. I will check the compatibility of the controllers and if all is well then it is possible on your board to flash the BIOS from the higher mb without risk



Handrox said:


> Good morning, is there any way to upgrade the bios of a B350M motherboard so that it accepts Pinnacle cpu without getting a Summit cpu in hand?


nope...


----------



## shrisha

1usmus said:


> write me the names of both motherboards. I will check the compatibility of the controllers and if all is well then it is possible on your board to flash the BIOS from the higher mb without risk



Great! Thank you so much!
Ok, my board is gigabyte X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-ULTRA-GAMING-rev-10#sp
and second one is gigabyte X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#sp
Thank you!!!


----------



## euxoa

1usmus said:


> write me the names of both motherboards. I will check the compatibility of the controllers and if all is well then it is possible on your board to flash the BIOS from the higher mb without risk


I'd highly appreciate if you could also check compatibility for the Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 5 WiFi https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-5-WIFI-rev-10#kf


----------



## gerardfraser

*BCLK overclocking MSI X470 GAMING PLUS*



T41FUN said:


> *MSI X470 GAMING PLUS *
> MOD BIOS для ZEN
> 
> * unlocked CPU SoC Full Scale Current
> * unlocked CPU VDD Full Scale Current
> * unlocked CPU VDD_SoC Current Optimization
> * unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar + Customized Precision Boost Overdrive
> * unlocked PPT/TDC/EDC Limit
> * stabilized BCLK
> * unlocked HPET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MSI X470 GAMING PLUS (E7B79AMS.A31)
> *
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/18oZblD8nSbJMZmqm2gwGb7q1US2IViY8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Screens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MSI X470 GAMING PLUS *
> MOD BIOS для ZEN
> 
> * unlocked CPU SoC Full Scale Current
> * unlocked CPU VDD Full Scale Current
> * unlocked CPU VDD_SoC Current Optimization
> * unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar + Customized Precision Boost Overdrive
> * unlocked PPT/TDC/EDC Limit
> * stabilized BCLK
> * unlocked HPET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MSI X470 GAMING PLUS (E7B79AMS.A31)
> *
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/18oZblD8nSbJMZmqm2gwGb7q1US2IViY8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Screens:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uA5VMdyxEOsrjvW4px52Mdfm1YU5b94q/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jgHIzdOfoPjfrDm5lLOSdR5kbE6HvfOj/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fVwXdJuz36_NgB1vlYBRUFZLPZrx-SKX/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1i_sEY6ka9Ecij1o6H6HgwICL5Hgw8fVm/view?usp=sharing



Very nice thread and thanks T41FUN for posting this BIOS for MSI X470 GAMING PLUS (E7B79AMS.A31).
Saved me from doing it myself and I gave it a shot it works.
BCLK overclocking works also but latency are very high and not anyone's fault but it was exactly what I was going to try to unhide in BIOS when I stumbled on this thread.
Thanks to OP and all the people who help out.


----------



## 1usmus

shrisha said:


> Great! Thank you so much!
> Ok, my board is gigabyte X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-ULTRA-GAMING-rev-10#sp
> and second one is gigabyte X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10#sp
> Thank you!!!


there are problems with the compatibility of VRM controllers , insignificant differences in capacitances and resistances
the risk of surgery is enormous


----------



## shrisha

1usmus said:


> there are problems with the compatibility of VRM controllers , insignificant differences in capacitances and resistances
> the risk of surgery is enormous


 Oh well, what to do 
Is it possible to modify X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING board bios? All this things you mentioned in your first post of this thread about unlocking Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +), improving the overclocking potential DRAM, unlocking VDDP voltage, etc? Or it is a hell of a job?

thank you.


----------



## tareko

Nice work on the bios !!!


I have a X370-F Strix and have extracted the bios with MCExtrator. The program show a microcode update available. Is safe to update? Also UBU Tool show some firmware updates.


----------



## RobrPatty

tareko said:


> Nice work on the bios !!!
> 
> 
> I have a X370-F Strix and have extracted the bios with MCExtrator. The program show a microcode update available. Is safe to update? Also UBU Tool show some firmware updates.


I used UBU Tool to upgrade firmware in 6201 official bios with no issues.


----------



## RobrPatty

RobrPatty said:


> I used UBU Tool to upgrade firmware in 6201 official bios with no issues.


deleted


----------



## mtrai

RobrPatty said:


> BTW how do I insert latest microcode.bin file into 6201 bios?
> 
> Link to latest microcode:
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!XhtFXQRb!PAG4vCRUMPEKYBH-Z9E-ErmWcbGwRaBwBmWaVFkro08


Not knocking you...but would need a lot more info about the microcode you linked before I will even entertain the notion of looking to see if it is possible, if it even could be done. Need info, sources, where did it come from and so on.


----------



## RobrPatty

mtrai said:


> Not knocking you...but would need a lot more info about the microcode you linked before I will even entertain the notion of looking to see if it is possible, if it even could be done. Need info, sources, where did it come from and so on.


Damn I'm glad you said something....I just checked microcode again and its outdated from 2016. I was misreading thought it was 2018. So 6201 has all current microcodes available. Thanks mtrai.


----------



## buddywh

mongoled said:


> Here you go bud
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/27476832-post456.html


I have an MSI B350M Mortar and I've been experiencing the same problem with Error46 when trying to flash the mod.rom with "Afugan /GAN" parameter and I had the same problem using the AfuDOS. 

What I did do: after flashing the released BIOS using "Afuefix64 /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG", upon finding Afugan failed with Error46 I flashed the mod bios also using "Afuefix64 /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG". 

It worked! I think. First: I can't type letters only numbers in a Pstate's FID field (I see there's something similar with Tomahawk). Second, while I can get P-States in by first booting in a manual overclock then changing to automatic, any P0 speeds over 3825 will either never 'down-clock' or, if I disable CnQ, will boot at 2700 (P1) and downclock from there. 

Curiously, the FID for 3825 is 99h, next in sequence being 9ah for 3850 which is adds a letter in the field. Don't know if there's any relationship.

Don't know if that's a fault of the BIOS itself or that I couldn't load it with "Afugan /GAN" parameters.

Any advice or observations would be welcome....and in closing many thanks to 1usmus and everybody else for all the work and support provided.


----------



## kaiserc

@1usmus

I have just seen a new bios mod for MSI x470 Gaming Plus 

Is it possible to for these mods to be added to the 

X370 Gaming Plus 

I would love 
- BCLK Overclocking.

Is this already available in the current Modded Bios for the x370 Gaming Plus??


----------



## mtrai

RobrPatty said:


> Damn I'm glad you said something....I just checked microcode again and its outdated from 2016. I was misreading thought it was 2018. So 6201 has all current microcodes available. Thanks mtrai.


No worries man...things happen...I have made that mistake before thinking something was newer and it was not...but for me I need a bit more info before committing to something like that. I will try some crazy stuff as some know from PMs and posts but Ryzen microcodes are nothing like inserting into a bios like Intels.


----------



## 1usmus

*Good news for you guys.*

At the moment, *AGESA 1.0.0.4 Pinnacle Pi* is being tested. The main change is improved DRAM overclocking.
Estimated release date - mid-July.


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> *Good news for you guys.*
> 
> At the moment, *AGESA 1.0.0.4 Pinnacle Pi* is being tested. The main change is improved DRAM overclocking.
> Estimated release date - mid-July.


That's good news! Looking forward to it.


----------



## stinger2k

Any chance in modded 6201 Bios C6E ?


----------



## oile

1usmus said:


> *CH6 6201 MOD*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sLu1CGWEdele7JDF7T5ZCmUZtCA2TEsm
> 
> Pictures:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=10QbRm3RTo7SWAPr8rB7zIbG4Q8lRMq2i
> 
> Changelog:
> * fully unlocked AMD_CBS
> * additional FAN options
> * unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
> * stabilized BCLK
> * disabled Spread Spectrum
> * unlocked DQS & Data drive strenght
> * unlocked Mem P-state
> * unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others
> * unlocked Grayot Flag, Managed overclocking Control , OC Mode , Die DownCore Bitmap (NEW!)


Already been done by the great 1usmus


----------



## Jass11

Hello, no bios mod for Asrock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming?

Thx


----------



## Petrovich1124

Couldn't flash modded bios to MSI X370 Xpower Titanium.
Original bios flashed OK, but mod went with this error.
https://i.imgur.com/o8VROQy.jpg


edit: flashed modded bios by Afuefi64


----------



## buddywh

Jass11 said:


> Hello, no bios mod for Asrock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming?
> 
> Thx


Did i read it posted previously that Asrock makes it hard if not impossible to unlock additional features in their BIOS?

Could be wrong...


----------



## stinger2k

oile said:


> Already been done by the great 1usmus


Didn´t think thats for Crosshair VI EXTREME because to many differences in Original BIOS Files!

Would like to have it done for CH6E... Or did you mean flashing this over my CH6E????


----------



## Birdnest

Hello, can we also expect new BIOS update for B350 series mid july?
I still have not updated to latest because I thought AGESA 1.0.0.3a will come soon...


----------



## Spencerhon

*I get low cpu ratio*

I have a 2700x with modded x370-f and a thermalright ibe-extreme cooler, i have tried the amd pbo, but it seems that it doesn't go well, never go beyond 4.15Ghz. The multi score can only get around 1650. Even if i manual change the cpu ratio to 42, it crashes everytime when I run a test on cinebench. Am I setting anything wrong? I just want to go above 4.2Ghz


----------



## HatchetEgg

Spencerhon said:


> I have a 2700x with modded x370-f and a thermalright ibe-extreme cooler, i have tried the amd pbo, but it seems that it doesn't go well, never go beyond 4.15Ghz. The multi score can only get around 1650. Even if i manual change the cpu ratio to 42, it crashes everytime when I run a test on cinebench. Am I setting anything wrong? I just want to go above 4.2Ghz



Have you adjusted the vaules in digi+ vrm?


----------



## HatchetEgg

Birdnest said:


> Hello, can we also expect new BIOS update for B350 series mid july?
> I still have not updated to latest because I thought AGESA 1.0.0.3a will come soon...



Most likely, every AMD MB will be updated to the latest AGESA till 2020


----------



## stinger2k

Anyone Out There with modded BIOS
for Crosshair Vi Extreme and 2700x???

Need this mod for a Beer ????????


----------



## Screemi

Screemi said:


> could you please take a look at biostars x370gt7 bios? there are a lot of cbs options missing. like CAD Bus configuration (Resistance, voltage, etc.). It would really be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X37AG417.BST


could someone take a look at the bios i posted above? that would be really great and very much appreciated.


----------



## MT441HD

I second the BIOSTAR board bios mod, it uses a .BSS format that is same as AMI modern and that board is quite unique. However all things aside i really need 1usmus to help me diagnose my problem with MSI B350i PRO AC. The modded bios. I flashed it via M-FLASH first installing /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG on the default bios, and renaming the mod.rom to the .150 stock file name. I have a stabler system now, but this board i don't know if there's electrostatic interference in my room or something, but it seriously keeps stuttering. I tried two graphics cards: RX 470 NITRO+ 4GB and Palit DUAL FAN OC GTX 1050 TI 4GB. I have single channel ram because 1 b-die died and i didn't want to mix rams so i got a micron 2666mhz dual rank which i prime95 tested and OCed to CL18-20-20-38 1T geardown mode enabled at 1.4v stable 3200Mhz (2400 stock speed.) I do not know but no matter if i run that, or CL14-14-14-39 1T no GDM 2400mhz, i still never ever can get rid of ocassional hitches when i move my mouse or 'stuttering'. I tried to disable all XHCI controllers in order to only plug ps/2 keyboard in bios and use native usb in windows, but this never helped. I played with VRM settings to level 8 (lowest, on MSI scale) and i still can't get rid of this. It drives me insane. Please help because i really want to figure this out being the curious man i am. : 2600x, 120mm AIO, MSI B350I PRO AC with v150 1usmus BIOS mod, Be Quiet! BN279 700W 80+ Pure power 10 ATX PSU, Palit DUAL OC GTX 1050 Ti 4GB overclocked +350mem and +75 core furmark stable; CPU-wise, it's stress tested anyway, Prime95 blend stable for over half hour runs easy, but something's wrong. It's not just one house power because i moved from my college back to home for summer holidays.... 1x 8GB Crucial Dual Rank Sport Ballistix LT (Micron) 2666 CL16 1.2V XMP 2.0 AMD module in single stick / channel interleaving. No options enabled except c states disabled, PBO, and 0.920v CLDO_VDDP, 1.050v VDDP, 1.4V DIMM, 1.15v SOC (as said in HWINFO64, as that is on auto) overclocked to 3200mhz via 96ohm ProcODT and GDM ON at CL18-20-20-20-38 and auto subtimings. Stock cpu speeds except precision boost overdrive as 'enabled' to load board limits and set to 3X which keeps nice clocks but this doesn't matter as it happens whether i disable spread spectrum or not; Is this the board problem, or just the bios side that can be fixed 1usmus, as most MSI boards definitely do not do this. Even if i run ram at stock or xmp i get a ocassional stutter and i can't tolerate it because i know it happens due to my system.


----------



## T-Birth

Flashed the ROG-STRIX-X470-I-GAMING-ASUS-0601mod and it worked like a charm !

1. So HPET & Spread Spectrum is directly disabled after flashing the mod ?
2. Where is the Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar setting ?
3. What is "Uma Version" in NBIO Common/GFX Configuration if you choose Uma Mode: UMA Specified...
(Legacy, Non-Legacy, Hybrid Secure, Auto) ?


Thanks for this awesome work !
Keep up !


----------



## MT441HD

Update: I really hope you add a ACPI HPET table / HPET option to the BIOS for people to enable it instead of disable automatically, for debugging reasons because i found some GPUs play nicer with HPET on, and forcing it on in windows i see no difference. Also is QPC timer meant to be the same as TSC and HPET in WinTimerTester? Tested with win7 + b250 and amd chipset drivers + 2018 patches and Ryzen 5 2600x with your 1002a based V150 MSI B350i PRO AC mod bios.


----------



## jznomoney

@1usmus can you mod the update bios for https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X470-GAMING-PRO.html . They updated to agesa 1.0.0.4c. Bios is http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79v14.zip . Thanks in advanced.


----------



## CJMitsuki

MT441HD said:


> Update: I really hope you add a ACPI HPET table / HPET option to the BIOS for people to enable it instead of disable automatically, for debugging reasons because i found some GPUs play nicer with HPET on, and forcing it on in windows i see no difference. Also is QPC timer meant to be the same as TSC and HPET in WinTimerTester? Tested with win7 + b250 and amd chipset drivers + 2018 patches and Ryzen 5 2600x with your 1002a based V150 MSI B350i PRO AC mod bios.



Changing HPET in bios can cause boot loops on many systems. Ryzen isnt affected much in gaming with HPET, Intel on the other hand has significant gains in many setups.


----------



## Etyl

@1usmus I've tested both F22b and F23f modded bioses for GA-AX370-Gaming K7 and neither seems to have Precision Boost Overdrive in AMD CBS menu - there are no "NBIO common options"

The funny thing is that unmodded F22 (final - no extra letter) does have all the NBIO common options with all the basic PBO settings hidden behind XFR2.0 toggle. 
The problem is that PPT, TDC and EDC values are using a wrong unit (mW) so to get to decent values you'd need to type in 180-200k, but 65k is the max that isn't ignored.


----------



## hosed

there is a bios for gigabytes ab350m gaming 3?


----------



## varyak

Does anyone still have a modded 1701 for the Crosshair VI Hero or knows where to find it?


----------



## DalaiBrahma

Hi, @1usmus ! What about GB x470 mobos ?? Like Ultra Gaming... I've changed B350 Plus by this one. No biosmod??
Thx.!


----------



## T-Birth

New Version for ROG STRIX X470-I GAMING

Version 0804 2018/07/207.82 MBytes
ROG STRIX X470-I GAMING BIOS 0804
Release BIOS 0804 for MP

https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X470-I-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## a4027159

T41FUN said:


> *MSI X470 GAMING PLUS *
> MOD BIOS для ZEN



Thanks, works great. Could you mod the latest bios (7B79vA4) too?


----------



## a4027159

T41FUN said:


> *MSI X470 GAMING PLUS *
> MOD BIOS для ZEN



Thanks, works great. Could you mod the latest bios (7B79vA4) too?

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X470-GAMING-PLUS


----------



## 1usmus

The other day I plan to release the first modification for AGESA 1.0.0.4c (MSI and Gigabyte)

____

*Latest beta bioses for*
Asrock : https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
Gigabyte : http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=134
MSI and Asus : none


----------



## T41FUN

a4027159 said:


> Thanks, works great. Could you mod the latest bios (7B79vA4) too?
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X470-GAMING-PLUS


allready ;D 

bios :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=19R1B6nhH4EO1Cwt9Ei84iDkAMPFPKQ8d

screens

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Zl7UH0LNxVg3YlfRR7whacvhwHRI2b7_/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/181hWnqbL4aXiPYrpZ8W41B-HLPUcy28g/view?usp=sharing


----------



## 1usmus

del


----------



## 1usmus

*MSI MODS AGESA 1.0.0.4c (X470/X370)*

*X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM 7A31v1G*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_4HMKhu69z27kXmHgJDVvqXw_BslGWXw

*X470 GAMING PRO 7B79v14*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JbKMLsgF2Wm75Vtn_RfRyGg1LzvOT_yP

*X470 GAMING PRO CARBON 7B78v23*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=10n8RghcrMo592g2M2GtV-E2TQoKFbgZB

*X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AC 7B78v13*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JOnc3jn3QQ5NGOMGE5EVjnOflh-A7mXG

*X370 GAMING M5M7 7A35v19*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aTmboPnNvZW6zpFJVMIfVGrHfdXzS1S6

*X470 GAMING PLUS 7B79vA4*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fr494okUcB1DOveBO-NglijI6SuIdlxX


----------



## a4027159

1usmus said:


> *X470 GAMING PLUS 7B79vA4*





T41FUN said:


> allready ;D


Thanks, unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar is missing in both of your mods. Would it be possible to add that option?


----------



## Chargeit

Hello. This is very interesting. I have a Ryzen 7 2700 and "Ga-Ab350m-Gaming 3". I see you've done some work on it. I'm currently on bios version F23d. Your current version for the mobo is f22b.

Do you have any plans of updating to the newer bios version? If not, do you think it's worth trying your modded bios over the stock F23d version? 

Am very interested in "Unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive". Is this something that carries over to the B350 mobo bios you've modded?

Thanks for your work.


----------



## 1usmus

a4027159 said:


> Thanks, unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar is missing in both of your mods. Would it be possible to add that option?


Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar available only for Zen +


----------



## a4027159

1usmus said:


> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar available only for Zen +


I know and have one and was able to set the option it in the previous mod of T41FUN.


----------



## Atomfix

It doesn't look like Gigabyte will be releasing a new BIOS for the Gigabyte X370 Gaming K5 anytime soon these days since X470 is released. Any chance we can get a modified version of the F23d BIOS?


----------



## Filters83

For asus x370 motherboard no new bios ??


----------



## DalaiBrahma

1usmus said:


> The other day I plan to release the first modification for AGESA 1.0.0.4c (MSI and Gigabyte)
> 
> ____
> 
> *Latest beta bioses for*
> Asrock : https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
> Gigabyte : http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=134
> MSI and Asus : none


Thanks a lot for beta links!! I'll try it.
GB X470 UG original bios (F3g) has not PBO/XFR options. It will be very welcome in its biosmod.

.


----------



## jad_tv

Any plans to release a new modded bios for the Asus X470-I? There have been two updates since 0601


----------



## domistroy

Hallo fellow overclockers,

I was wondering if someone could help me out. I'm trying to modify my Biostar x370GT7 (X37AG417 bios) by using the https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html guide. While I have little experience in bios modding (besides changing ram timings on gpu) I wanted to give it a try, but I seem to be having difficulty figuring out what small code defines a parameter being shown or hidden (when using the HeXeditor). Maybe @1usmus can help? 
If someone else actually wants to make a modded bios for this motherboard that would be even better and greatly appreciated. I wasn't sure whether or not I would be confident enough to try my own creation without someone more knowledgeable having verified it first 

Settings missing in the original that would be nice (and seem to be present in the cbs part?)
cldo_vddp
Cad_bus
pbo overdrive 

Kind regards,

Domistroy


----------



## Screemi

Screemi said:


> could you please take a look at biostars x370gt7 bios? there are a lot of cbs options missing. like CAD Bus configuration (Resistance, voltage, etc.). It would really be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X37AG417.BST





domistroy said:


> Hallo fellow overclockers,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me out. I'm trying to modify my Biostar x370GT7 (X37AG417 bios) by using the https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html guide. While I have little experience in bios modding (besides changing ram timings on gpu) I wanted to give it a try, but I seem to be having difficulty figuring out what small code defines a parameter being shown or hidden (when using the HeXeditor). Maybe @1usmus can help?
> If someone else actually wants to make a modded bios for this motherboard that would be even better and greatly appreciated. I wasn't sure whether or not I would be confident enough to try my own creation without someone more knowledgeable having verified it first
> 
> Settings missing in the original that would be nice (and seem to be present in the cbs part?)
> cldo_vddp
> Cad_bus
> pbo overdrive
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Domistroy


omg. what a coincidence.

i got a link to a beta bios from biostar with agesa 1.0.0.4a pinaclepi today . if anybody want to take a look at it: http://download.biostar.com.tw/temp/User/X37AG720.rar

didn't have time for a look at it but maybe there are some features enabled already. hoping for CAD-BUS settings the most.


----------



## Synoxia

Any good features for old ryzen 1X? Does the precision boost feature work on old ryzen? Any risk with old ryzens?

Agesa 1.0.0.2a (newest f23f) or older f22b plus bios mod? Theres no 1.0.0.2a mod for x370 k7


----------



## domistroy

Hi Screemi,

Thanks for the beta bios, I've been looking at the website every day to see if a new one had been uploaded . Anyway, I took a look and it seems like there are changes made near the cad bus stuff (not sure if it's actual code for the setting or simply the "place" where the line is), also some fan stuff seems to be removed (not sure if that matters since it's the cbs part?) I'm just having a lot of trouble figuring out when something is supposedly active or not. I might just try this bios myself and see. 


Kind regards,

Domistroy


----------



## domistroy

Hi @Synoxia,

To answer part of your question regarding the PBO (I assume you mean the scalar to increase the limits):


1usmus said:


> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar available only for Zen +


Kind regards,

Domistroy


----------



## Screemi

domistroy said:


> Hi Screemi,
> 
> Thanks for the beta bios, I've been looking at the website every day to see if a new one had been uploaded . Anyway, I took a look and it seems like there are changes made near the cad bus stuff (not sure if it's actual code for the setting or simply the "place" where the line is), also some fan stuff seems to be removed (not sure if that matters since it's the cbs part?) I'm just having a lot of trouble figuring out when something is supposedly active or not. I might just try this bios myself and see.
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Domistroy


on the first impression nothing changed, except for the placing of some menu items. amd cbs was one of the first itmes in the list before and is now separated by an empty line and right at the bottom of the page. haven't found any new settings which jumped right into my sight. i was looking for cad and rttpark but couldn't find it. still no luck getting my ram to it's rated 3200mhz and xmp timings. seems like i am out of luck. thinking about selling the board and buying a new x470 or even a good b450 board


----------



## domistroy

Hi Screemi,

That's sad to hear, I was also really hoping for some improvements regarding memory OC. But I think we shouldn't lose hope just yet, I'll try to compare a stock bios with a modded bios (from msi etc in this forum) to figure out what they changed so that maybe we can do the same. No promises though and even if we think we've got something, we probably need someone to check it still. 

Btw, we do have RTT park in the current 417 bios. It's under the following:
AMD CBS --> UMC common options --> DDR4 common options --> Data bus configuration --> Data bus configuration user controls --> turn from auto to enabled --> now you can individually change the RttNom/RttWr/RttPark.
If I understand correctly, the default settings are as follows because default in the bios is always set as "0xFF" (the highest setting):
ProcODT	Default = Unsure about this one 
RttNOM Default = RZQ/7
RttWr Default = RZQ/3
RttPark Default = RZQ/7
Even though my Ryzen timing checker says they are all disabled, but if I disable them all then my pc wont boot so I'm pretty sure they are incorrect readouts.
CAD Bus Drive Strength Default = 20.0 Ohm and not the 120ohm we see in Ryzen timing checker, as it is set as 0xFF aswell.
Someone correct me in case I'm reading the settings incorrectly.

These last settings have not been verified and are just read from the internet.
Vcore VRM Default = 300 frequency
Vsoc VRM Default = 400 frequency --> turning this up might also help with memory OC from what I've read, gives a more stable voltage to the memory controller at the cost of efficiency and therefor also higher temperature, same is true for increasing the Vcore VRM frequency.


Kind regards,

Domistroy


----------



## Kildar

I wish Asus would release a new bios based on the new Agesa for the CH6!


----------



## Screemi

domistroy said:


> Hi Screemi,
> 
> That's sad to hear, I was also really hoping for some improvements regarding memory OC. But I think we shouldn't lose hope just yet, I'll try to compare a stock bios with a modded bios (from msi etc in this forum) to figure out what they changed so that maybe we can do the same. No promises though and even if we think we've got something, we probably need someone to check it still.
> 
> Btw, we do have RTT park in the current 417 bios. It's under the following:
> AMD CBS --> UMC common options --> DDR4 common options --> Data bus configuration --> Data bus configuration user controls --> turn from auto to enabled --> now you can individually change the RttNom/RttWr/RttPark.
> If I understand correctly, the default settings are as follows because default in the bios is always set as "0xFF" (the highest setting):
> ProcODT	Default = Unsure about this one
> RttNOM Default = RZQ/7
> RttWr Default = RZQ/3
> RttPark Default = RZQ/7
> Even though my Ryzen timing checker says they are all disabled, but if I disable them all then my pc wont boot so I'm pretty sure they are incorrect readouts.
> CAD Bus Drive Strength Default = 20.0 Ohm and not the 120ohm we see in Ryzen timing checker, as it is set as 0xFF aswell.
> Someone correct me in case I'm reading the settings incorrectly.
> 
> These last settings have not been verified and are just read from the internet.
> Vcore VRM Default = 300 frequency
> Vsoc VRM Default = 400 frequency --> turning this up might also help with memory OC from what I've read, gives a more stable voltage to the memory controller at the cost of efficiency and therefor also higher temperature, same is true for increasing the Vcore VRM frequency.
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Domistroy


thanks for looking into this. kind of odd is that you think that the cad settings are 20 Ohm. Never saw anybody say that ryzen timing checker spits out the wrong values.


----------



## domistroy

Screemi said:


> thanks for looking into this. kind of odd is that you think that the cad settings are 20 Ohm. Never saw anybody say that ryzen timing checker spits out the wrong values.


Eey Screemi,

I'm sorry to disappoint, but this bios modding is out of my league, so we'll have to be patient for someone else. I am also not convinced about what I think are the "default" values, so take them with a grain of salt. Was a bit to enthusiastic in thinking that I was starting to understand it, my bad.


Kind regards,

Domistroy


----------



## Leesha

https://imgur.com/a/aZogpPq

Is my bios update corrupted? I got no error messages during bios flash and some timings do not show up as numbers. Strix X470-f.


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

Leesha said:


> https://imgur.com/a/aZogpPq
> 
> Is my bios update corrupted? I got no error messages during bios flash and some timings do not show up as numbers. Strix X470-f.


I would definitely say that something doesn't look right! I certainly can't remember seeing anything like that in the ASUS UEFI BIOS memory section or any other section to be honest! If I were you i'd maybe try the method of flashing which uses the DOS programs (AFUEFIX64 etc) from the section called How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction) on the main page and see if that will completely clear all settings and any other left over stuff from previous updates.


----------



## RobrPatty

1usmus said:


> The other day I plan to release the first modification for AGESA 1.0.0.4c (MSI and Gigabyte)
> 
> ____
> 
> *Latest beta bioses for*
> Asrock : https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
> Gigabyte : http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/am4-beta-bios-thread?page=134
> MSI and Asus : none


Is there a new link for the gigabyte beta bios. This link has been deleted.


----------



## infected_

Is it possible a bios mod for MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon?

Here's link to the latest available:

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B78v23.zip

thanks in advance.


----------



## Zerotre

RobrPatty said:


> Is there a new link for the gigabyte beta bios. This link has been deleted.


wifi 7 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sWSUd49JcXKzl2xudaHM4D0VXYBd4dvl/view

UG https://drive.google.com/file/d/14-pNuDuKN3m-tNNCBqRNpU2jkeEbgBcZ/view


----------



## RobrPatty

Zerotre said:


> wifi 7 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sWSUd49JcXKzl2xudaHM4D0VXYBd4dvl/view
> 
> UG https://drive.google.com/file/d/14-pNuDuKN3m-tNNCBqRNpU2jkeEbgBcZ/view


Thanks.


----------



## Leesha

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> I would definitely say that something doesn't look right! I certainly can't remember seeing anything like that in the ASUS UEFI BIOS memory section or any other section to be honest! If I were you i'd maybe try the method of flashing which uses the DOS programs (AFUEFIX64 etc) from the section called How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction) on the main page and see if that will completely clear all settings and any other left over stuff from previous updates.


I used the guide in the first post with afuefix64 etc. There were no errors and it was identical with OPs example image.


My bios has 2 places where you can adjust memory timings and settings. The default Asus "extreme tweaker" and a new subsection in AMD_CBS(spelling?) that only had memory channel option and few others before. This new subsection has these memory timings and ability to enable/disable BGS. The additional settings like BGS is why I wanted to use this instead of extreme tweaker but memory timings in this section are corrupted. For some reason BGS will not register if I use extreme tweakers memory settings.


----------



## Kildar

Still nothing from Asus I see...


----------



## sideeffect

Kildar said:


> Still nothing from Asus I see...


Yes feels bad to be last  
Maybe they are on holiday.


----------



## PcPAirgun

sideeffect said:


> Kildar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing from Asus I see...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes feels bad to be last /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> Maybe they are on holiday.
Click to expand...

Asus just updated 64 Intel boards to support the upcoming 8C CPU. Maybe they have some time now. xD


----------



## Filters83

PcPAirgun said:


> Asus just updated 64 Intel boards to support the upcoming 8C CPU. Maybe they have some time now. xD


Ye super sadly ! I got an asus for the support but ofc now the want to suck 
Well at least so far i got no problem whit bios etc so overclock a part i cant rly blame them


----------



## thebaltar

New Bios for MSI X370 SLI PLUS AGESA 1.0.0.4C
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-SLI-PLUS

Can you mod this bios please?


----------



## Seth-01

And nothing new for the good old MSI X370 Krait Gaming...... MSI !!! What are you doing ??? Same story as Asus with the C6H ? No more updates ?!?


----------



## 1usmus

Seth-01 said:


> And nothing new for the good old MSI X370 Krait Gaming...... MSI !!! What are you doing ??? Same story as Asus with the C6H ? No more updates ?!?


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IvdLyCQ9rzeo1eOj_5B2ZU_J89V-EX4W
agesa 1.0.0.4 

Just do not tell anyone


----------



## 1usmus

*Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*
install the mod better this command (not through M-flash)

*MSI X370 AGESA 1.0.0.4 MOD*

*X370 SLI PLUS*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qQYIRtB7zkSodjn_OseHTUy_fd45gSWC

*X370 GAMING PLUS*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fOLYGv9lMgsNGbW43FR4bMGJf2J4pClc

*X370 GAMING PRO CARBON*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UZZt4m7rAGUsWtbZlNnTSMRg4FT7NQhU

*X370 KRAIT GAMING (non official)*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J63x5Mtgjw4mniQ3cFiKm94tatv317Gc

*X370 GAMING M5M7*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=13hymBhFjfqFsihvj94vSR9XHYd90pFs7

*X370 GAMING PRO*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fCSidmlrFuOVAq7aRHQstzlG1pS5wL5a

*X370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=18JUiX7De2cJBt7JHIBLsCntv27D4fdv5

*X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xqbQXicB1JVd5_TUccHQbO57F3deWnW6

*MSI X470 AGESA 1.0.0.4 MOD*

*X470 GAMING PLUS*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fr494okUcB1DOveBO-NglijI6SuIdlxX

*X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AC*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JOnc3jn3QQ5NGOMGE5EVjnOflh-A7mXG

*X470 GAMING PRO CARBON*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=10n8RghcrMo592g2M2GtV-E2TQoKFbgZB

*X470 GAMING PRO*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JbKMLsgF2Wm75Vtn_RfRyGg1LzvOT_yP

*X470 M7 AC*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aK-sVvWcMNytxmbqgv7zwNEndb2herO4

*MSI B350 AGESA 1.0.0.4 MOD*

*B350M PRO-VDH*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1g6MBXCIjqCdeCWfz00HXpRKdx0WZuK2E

*B350M MORTAR ARCTIC*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=10tmUexNn4SUCje3f_L7odDrMFYkFy-1r

*B350M BAZOOKA*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CymjRZrAHn7Fh7ZcNrkLx8O-iivJM2He

*B350M GAMING PRO*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=10s8jZ57zCZe70GYgCCsIPvCVt8XKrUWe

*B350M MORTAR*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wXXxXivCYyZ1UhKQ9ZvWCdeipPKjX_5h

*B350 GAMING PRO CARBON*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1B89RIDNugIXWHjYi0-jDcSf-HenHng59

*B350 KRAIT GAMING*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ll7Ivg4cOTw4gStYSQ5yVScXE-1uTEJM

*B350I PRO AC*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yHnmtVW7Ni1PZ415H3nU0CWyedOcLcV9

*B350M PRO-VH PLUS*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=15bje9E1Up8dA33sAGUld3kUHk5WV38V0

*B350M PRO-VD PLUS*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CLWKsKmMKo0-IYI2rYkN5ZzNNjpcfPa1

*B350 TOMAHAWK (non official)*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1npsg68FrCkEV4M-WYtCE9VX8N4Epr9BR

*B350 PC MATE (non official)*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bmxrHu4N1KxWNiR32W2we7qifB2L-iuS


----------



## Seth-01

1usmus said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IvdLyCQ9rzeo1eOj_5B2ZU_J89V-EX4W
> agesa 1.0.0.4
> 
> Just do not tell anyone


OMG thank you so much !!


----------



## remek002

@1usmus You could do a mod (AGESA 1.0.0.4 and more options etc.) to the GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI bios F23d?
I will be grateful.


----------



## Exostenza

I cam here looking for the AGESA 1.0.0.3 update for my ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS and see that everyone else is on 1.0.0.4 while my board has no update since 1.0.0.2... I hope it gets updated for better RAM compatibility etc... and we didn't get left behind. 

Keep up the good work @1usmus!

How is the RAM compatibility coming with the latest two updates of AGESA? You people seeing better results for the original Ryzen processors?


----------



## PcPAirgun

I've read some rumors that asus is ditching agesa 1.0.0.4 and will go straight to agesa 1.0.0.5. No info when we can expect a new bios though. I'll post a link if i can find the page again.


----------



## 1usmus

remek002 said:


> @1usmus You could do a mod (AGESA 1.0.0.4 and more options etc.) to the GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI bios F23d?
> I will be grateful.


I do not have source codes, the BIOS will be published soon and for you 





Exostenza said:


> I cam here looking for the AGESA 1.0.0.3 update for my ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS and see that everyone else is on 1.0.0.4 while my board has no update since 1.0.0.2... I hope it gets updated for better RAM compatibility etc... and we didn't get left behind.
> 
> Keep up the good work @1usmus!
> 
> How is the RAM compatibility coming with the latest two updates of AGESA? You people seeing better results for the original Ryzen processors?


Improved overclocking of RAM is present, the overclocking for Micron chips is significantly improved
3733CL14 are stable, the information in the thread about the calculator




PcPAirgun said:


> I've read some rumors that asus is ditching agesa 1.0.0.4 and will go straight to agesa 1.0.0.5. No info when we can expect a new bios though. I'll post a link if i can find the page again.


it will not happen soon (the release of a new bios on the new AGESA), motherboard manufacturers did get a new microcode just a few days ago + ASUS has not abandoned the 1.0.0.4


----------



## Exostenza

PcPAirgun said:


> I've read some rumors that asus is ditching agesa 1.0.0.4 and will go straight to agesa 1.0.0.5. No info when we can expect a new bios though. I'll post a link if i can find the page again.


Well as long as we get an update some time here it would be nice. They have skipped several versions now and I hope they just get out a decent BIOS as 4011 apparently sucks which is why I am staying on 3805 with my rock solid settings but it would be nice to get more out of this RAM.


----------



## remek002

1usmus said:


> I do not have source codes, the BIOS will be published soon and for you


Ok thanks, I will be grateful.


----------



## PcPAirgun

1usmus said:


> it will not happen soon (the release of a new bios on the new AGESA), motherboard manufacturers did get a new microcode just a few days ago + ASUS has not abandoned the 1.0.0.4 /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif


Ok, looks like you already have something to play with. xD


----------



## Darkstalker420

Exostenza said:


> Well as long as we get an update some time here it would be nice. They have skipped several versions now and I hope they just get out a decent BIOS as 4011 apparently sucks which is why I am staying on 3805 with my rock solid settings but it would be nice to get more out of this RAM.


I have the same MoBo mate and you are right to stay with 3805. I've tried 4009 and 4011 and they didn't offer anything more tbh (except more BSOD's for me!). Some added options for a few things (no documentation on what they did though?). Nothing i felt would of helped regarding OC/memory stability. I flashed back to 3805 (they allowed it now rather than leaving you on a dodgy release). It's a shame they don't remove it altogether tbh and let you flash right back to the older releases 320x was great for me but unless i use tools to do so i can't flash back to it.

I get they perhaps did it to stop people with APU's doing it but i feel if you know how to flash a BIOS you would check to see if your CPU is supported imho. I'm at a "reasonable" stable 3200C16 but find the training algorithm is a bit messed up on this (maybe my) MoBo. In a sense of if i tried to reduce a timing (tCKE to 1 from 8 say). If i stress test it will fail 99% of the time. If i FIRST power off pull plug/drain CMOS power then reboot it will most of the time pass the very same test it failed before. Something ain't right tbh if i have to do that every time i try "tweaking" a setting.

I like the MoBo tbh and now i can get some stability out of it (raised Phase to EXTREME and set Cpu Switching to 350 in Digi+ vrm). I'm "ok" with it. Just would like 3200C14 to be stable and i would be happy tbh **Secretly wants 3466C14 shhhh LMAO!**. Just seems out of reach because sometimes adjusting settings makes it worse. Then when you revert to an older (stable) setting that as well is now unstable so you have to "begin again" so to speak. Makes progress difficult imho. Hope the new A.G.E.S.A offers old Gen1 Ryzen owners "something". I hope all the "tweaks" ain't just for 2xxx Series tbh.

Thanx.


----------



## DalaiBrahma

1usmus said:


> *Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*
> install the mod better this command (not through M-flash)
> 
> *MSI X370 AGESA 1.0.0.4 MOD*
> 
> *X370 SLI PLUS*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qQYIRtB7zkSodjn_OseHTUy_fd45gSWC
> 
> *X370 GAMING PLUS*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fOLYGv9lMgsNGbW43FR4bMGJf2J4pClc
> 
> *X370 GAMING PRO CARBON*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UZZt4m7rAGUsWtbZlNnTSMRg4FT7NQhU
> 
> *X370 KRAIT GAMING (non official)*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J63x5Mtgjw4mniQ3cFiKm94tatv317Gc
> 
> *X370 GAMING M5M7*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=13hymBhFjfqFsihvj94vSR9XHYd90pFs7
> 
> *X370 GAMING PRO*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fCSidmlrFuOVAq7aRHQstzlG1pS5wL5a
> 
> *X370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=18JUiX7De2cJBt7JHIBLsCntv27D4fdv5
> 
> *X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xqbQXicB1JVd5_TUccHQbO57F3deWnW6
> 
> *MSI X470 AGESA 1.0.0.4 MOD*
> 
> *X470 GAMING PLUS*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fr494okUcB1DOveBO-NglijI6SuIdlxX
> 
> *X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AC*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JOnc3jn3QQ5NGOMGE5EVjnOflh-A7mXG
> 
> *X470 GAMING PRO CARBON*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=10n8RghcrMo592g2M2GtV-E2TQoKFbgZB
> 
> *X470 GAMING PRO*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JbKMLsgF2Wm75Vtn_RfRyGg1LzvOT_yP
> 
> *X470 M7 AC*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1aK-sVvWcMNytxmbqgv7zwNEndb2herO4
> 
> *MSI B350 AGESA 1.0.0.4 MOD*
> 
> *B350M PRO-VDH*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1g6MBXCIjqCdeCWfz00HXpRKdx0WZuK2E
> 
> *B350M MORTAR ARCTIC*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=10tmUexNn4SUCje3f_L7odDrMFYkFy-1r
> 
> *B350M BAZOOKA*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CymjRZrAHn7Fh7ZcNrkLx8O-iivJM2He
> 
> *B350M GAMING PRO*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=10s8jZ57zCZe70GYgCCsIPvCVt8XKrUWe
> 
> *B350M MORTAR*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wXXxXivCYyZ1UhKQ9ZvWCdeipPKjX_5h
> 
> *B350 GAMING PRO CARBON*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1B89RIDNugIXWHjYi0-jDcSf-HenHng59
> 
> *B350 KRAIT GAMING*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ll7Ivg4cOTw4gStYSQ5yVScXE-1uTEJM
> 
> *B350I PRO AC*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yHnmtVW7Ni1PZ415H3nU0CWyedOcLcV9
> 
> *B350M PRO-VH PLUS*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=15bje9E1Up8dA33sAGUld3kUHk5WV38V0
> 
> *B350M PRO-VD PLUS*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CLWKsKmMKo0-IYI2rYkN5ZzNNjpcfPa1
> 
> *B350 TOMAHAWK (non official)*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1npsg68FrCkEV4M-WYtCE9VX8N4Epr9BR
> 
> *B350 PC MATE (non official)*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bmxrHu4N1KxWNiR32W2we7qifB2L-iuS


I am so sorry if I borrow you... What about biosmods for GB's ?? I'd be happy with GB x470 UG one... thx.

.


----------



## Vento041

Guys stop quoting whole big posts and simply use the 'at' symbol + name of ppl you want to mention / ask something.


----------



## Darkstalker420

@Exostenza

Give this a shot mate i'm finding ALL KINDA GAINZ  lowering my SoC/DRAM V's just passed IBT and TM5 1usmus's config. Never managed to pass that before. My settings are as follows (i have B Die which i think you have right??).

CPU +OFFSET 0.04375.
SoC -OFFSET 0.08750
DRAM 1.35v.

CPU LLC REGULAR.
SoC LLC HIGH.
Phase Control EXTREME.
Switching Frequency 350.

Power Down OFF.
GDM ON.
CLDO_VDDP 866.

Other V's on AUTO.

Timings as screenshot. 

If you have B Die's give it a blast i'm finding for me stability/able to pass stress tests i haven't had for the year i've owned this rig. 

Thanx.


----------



## PcPAirgun

That are aweful timings if you really have some b-dies. Normally you can get to 3400mhz cl14 or even 3200 cl12, not 3200 cl16. 😉


----------



## CJMitsuki

PcPAirgun said:


> That are aweful timings if you really have some b-dies. Normally you can get to 3400mhz cl14 or even 3200 cl12, not 3200 cl16. 😉



You need to check the motherboard hes running. Its a b350 so you need to take that into account before you speak on someones timings and he is running first gen CPU as well. They are not bad for a budget motherboard which are not particularly great for OC of any kind. FYI, you can go much higher than 3400c14 with higher end boards.


----------



## MT441HD

*1004C + MSI here  Happy!*

Just wanted to come and fix stuff up 
I have a 2600x, MSI B350i PRO AC and i am so greatful for your 1004C mod bios. Flashed it via M-FLASH, unrecommended, but it worked.
Agesa 1004c somehow managed to make my system feel responsive and stable on 2600x vs. 1002a.
It wasn't your mod that i blamed but rather AMD / MSI for not giving a option for enable / disable HPET. The reason is i am a tweaker, and sometimes overclocker, and i really wanted HPET; 1002a was crippled with this due to testing, but 1004c seems to beyond amazing perform great even at stock. Because i suffered many stutterfests in some games, and some issues with hitching on system with 1002a ever since 1000a ryzen was this way somehow!
I am using DRAM XMP, and set the frequency on my 2666 stick to 2800 at 1.5volts, i had it stable prime95 blend before, so i do not bother to retest, but everything seems solid, no stutter, no crashes, and my system doesn't hitch as it did before on 1002a. Again I DO NOT BLAME THE MOD I BLAMED THE BOARD GAWD.
Thank you so much, you saved my life. I was about to go buy a X470 hehe, but with this MSI i will be probably more than happy (6 CPU + 2 SOC VRM is enough) and considering the B450 variant has no SOC heatsink, yeah.
Debunk ftw, and this 'Ryzen' is actually getting beter over time, sure waiting game is pain but i am immensely happy.

I have a 1050 ti so i can only play 'low' settings or low end games but i still can tell my CPU performs beyond expectations on a very limited setup. I can't wait to just buy a decent GPU, one more stick of DDR4 = 16 and enjoy.

You are awesome 1usmus.


----------



## Darkstalker420

PcPAirgun said:


> That are aweful timings if you really have some b-dies. Normally you can get to 3400mhz cl14 or even 3200 cl12, not 3200 cl16. 😉



You are probably right bud for B Die (Corsair 3600Mhz Vengeance 39,19,19,19,18 default so perhaps binned for speed NOT timings) they are not great (so far  ) HOWEVER i have only just started to have any luck whatsoever with this B350 and i have just now passed the same tests @ 34,14,14,14,14 (with just a 1 notch raising of the SoC with DRAM still on 1.35v). I'm guessing i have more to do yet as i think (for me and this MoBo) it seems getting a stable SoC voltage with minimal VDroop was the key.

As CJMitsuki said i have a B350 and tbh PLENTY of people can't get 2933/3066Mhz stable so i should be happy with what i have got for now. Hell some people with the X3xx MoBo's are stuck @ 2933 etc so can't be doing to bad eh for a "cheapish" MoBo. 

Thanx.


----------



## PcPAirgun

CJMitsuki said:


> FYI, you can go much higher than 3400c14 with higher end boards.


I said normally. 😉 If you put some more voltage on them, yes, you can reach better. On intel you may get something like 4100+ cl12 on good binings.


Darkstalker420 said:


> Hell some people with the X3xx MoBo's are stuck @ 2933 etc so can't be doing to bad eh for a "cheapish" MoBo. /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> Thanx.


Those stuck at 2933 are not running b-dies, or try to stay at 1,35v while it's not a problem to put 1,45v on these chips. That's what you find on 4000mhz+ kits.


----------



## Bubar37

Thx adding msi b350 modbios . I wanted to use p state for my oc but got a weird probleme : i can't enter hex values only decimal ones stuck to 99 .So pstate option works but seems a small bug to enter value


----------



## CJMitsuki

PcPAirgun said:


> I said normally. 😉 If you put some more voltage on them, yes, you can reach better. On intel you may get something like 4100+ cl12 on good binings.
> 
> Those stuck at 2933 are not running b-dies, or try to stay at 1,35v while it's not a problem to put 1,45v on these chips. That's what you find on 4000mhz+ kits.


Slamming voltage to the ram isn’t the best answer. I can run all the way to 3600 on 1.415v or less. I just adjust resistances and certain subtimings. Also with Intel, while it’s true they reach higher frequencies and have better latency due to using a monolithic die but those high frequencies from what I’ve seen have trash subtimings and poor bandwidth. Saw some setups last night running 4000mhz with less bandwidth than I can get at 3400 and the latency was around 51ns. Your frequency can be insane but if your subtimings are absolute garbage then you might as well run XMP bc the ram is going to run like trash. I can just about bet that my 3533 setup runs just as well as most 4000mhz setups with “safe” voltage that aren’t custom cooled etc.
Also, all bdie ram are not equal as you can tell with the rated timings. There are BDie that is ultra high quality which are your 3200c14 and 3600c15 for the most part. I think there are some new ones out now but I haven’t looked at them closely. So you aren’t going to get the regular BDie ram to reach what the ultra high quality will depending on silicon quality of either set.


----------



## Etyl

Gigabyte released agesa 1.0.0.4 bioses for X370 Gaming 5, K5 and K7


----------



## sideeffect

Seems Agesa 1.0.0.4 has some issues with Linux which might explain the delay from Asus.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/96w192/bugs_agesa_1004c_and_linux_udev/


----------



## st0neh

Have we had a single AGESA that wasn't horribly broken in some way and abandoned almost immediately in favour of a new improved version that's also broken?

It's getting kinda silly at this point.


----------



## 1usmus

Bubar37 said:


> Thx adding msi b350 modbios . I wanted to use p state for my oc but got a weird probleme : i can't enter hex values only decimal ones stuck to 99 .So pstate option works but seems a small bug to enter value


this is the error of the motherboard manufacturer. Support for this feature is over



Etyl said:


> Gigabyte released agesa 1.0.0.4 bioses for X370 Gaming 5, K5 and K7


there are plans, but I can't say anything about publish date


----------



## Etyl

1usmus said:


> there are plans, but I can't say anything about publish date


Do you mean mod publish date or official bios publish date? if the latter then the bioses are already out and downloadable from Gigabyte website.


----------



## @n0nym0us

1usmus said:


> this is the error of the motherboard manufacturer. Support for this feature is over


There is a "workaround" for MSI, it still doesn't allow you to enter a value directly but you can use the plus/minus keys to change it. When the FID is on 99 you can press the plus key to increase it to 9A, 9B etc.
To get this workaround working, every pstate FID, DID, VID needs the step value to be changed from 0x0 to 0x1.

Example:
From:
0x9F0A Numeric: Pstate0 FID, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x19, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0x7012, Size: 1, Min: 0x10, Max 0xFF, Step: *0x0* {07 91 3E 00 3F 00 0E 70 00 50 19 00 14 20 10 FF *00*}

To:
0x9F0A Numeric: Pstate0 FID, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x19, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0x7012, Size: 1, Min: 0x10, Max 0xFF, Step: *0x1* {07 91 3E 00 3F 00 0E 70 00 50 19 00 14 20 10 FF *01*}


----------



## zGunBLADEz

*** is going on with the bioses?

latest one for my Asus B350I is from May


----------



## infected_

thanks for x470 gaming pro carbon bios @1usmus !!


----------



## VxTuga

@n0nym0us said:


> There is a "workaround" for MSI, it still doesn't allow you to enter a value directly but you can use the plus/minus keys to change it. When the FID is on 99 you can press the plus key to increase it to 9A, 9B etc.
> To get this workaround working, every pstate FID, DID, VID needs the step value to be changed from 0x0 to 0x1.
> 
> Example:
> From:
> 0x9F0A Numeric: Pstate0 FID, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x19, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0x7012, Size: 1, Min: 0x10, Max 0xFF, Step: *0x0* {07 91 3E 00 3F 00 0E 70 00 50 19 00 14 20 10 FF *00*}
> 
> To:
> 0x9F0A Numeric: Pstate0 FID, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x19, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0x7012, Size: 1, Min: 0x10, Max 0xFF, Step: *0x1* {07 91 3E 00 3F 00 0E 70 00 50 19 00 14 20 10 FF *01*}


Ty for the tip, working perfectly now, too bad that even with more than one p state, the voltage still doesnt drop even though the clock is dropping on idle. Still, ty again for the tip, its better than having to have fixed clock and voltage or using ryzen master for the same results.


----------



## 1usmus

@n0nym0us said:


> There is a "workaround" for MSI, it still doesn't allow you to enter a value directly but you can use the plus/minus keys to change it. When the FID is on 99 you can press the plus key to increase it to 9A, 9B etc.
> To get this workaround working, every pstate FID, DID, VID needs the step value to be changed from 0x0 to 0x1.
> 
> Example:
> From:
> 0x9F0A Numeric: Pstate0 FID, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x19, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0x7012, Size: 1, Min: 0x10, Max 0xFF, Step: *0x0* {07 91 3E 00 3F 00 0E 70 00 50 19 00 14 20 10 FF *00*}
> 
> To:
> 0x9F0A Numeric: Pstate0 FID, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x19, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0x7012, Size: 1, Min: 0x10, Max 0xFF, Step: *0x1* {07 91 3E 00 3F 00 0E 70 00 50 19 00 14 20 10 FF *01*}


according to my data, this mode is deprived of technical support, so I do not try to modify, I worry about people. Also, many motherboard manufacturers use the p-state automatically, the main condition is the correct setting of the power profile in Windows 



zGunBLADEz said:


> *** is going on with the bioses?
> 
> latest one for my Asus B350I is from May


the company ASUS has problems with the new microcode, the BIOS will be, but with a delay


----------



## Benz

@1usmus hey there fella, can you unlock Precision Boost Overdrive for X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi which is gone on F4 BIOS? I looked at the BIOS with AMIBCP but couldn't find a damn thing in there, maybe you'll have better luck. There's only Enable XFR Enhancements or something like that, but there were these settings and Scalar settings on the older version which is F4g. Thanks.


----------



## 1usmus

Benz said:


> @1usmus hey there fella, can you unlock Precision Boost Overdrive for X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WiFi which is gone on F4 BIOS? I looked at the BIOS with AMIBCP but couldn't find a damn thing in there, maybe you'll have better luck. There's only Enable XFR Enhancements or something like that, but there were these settings and Scalar settings on the older version which is F4g. Thanks.


This function has been removed from the microcode, there is no way to return it. It now automatically depends on the numerical values that you specify in the PBO


----------



## Benz

Holy crap, that's... Umm pathetic of them.

Well I have no values to put in there it's completely idiot proof, basically you can't even screw up anything cause there's only auto, enable or disable.


----------



## sideeffect

Benz said:


> Holy crap, that's... Umm pathetic of them.
> 
> Well I have no values to put in there it's completely idiot proof, basically you can't even screw up anything cause there's only auto, enable or disable.


The new version of Ryzen master shows the current limit of PPT, TDC and EDC. I have Asus so still waiting for the new BIOS but are you saying the boxes where you can enter your own values are now gone and you have to just set enable or disable? Or just that the scalar option is now gone?

From videos I have seen the scalar is no longer needed as the boost is more aggressive in the new agesa.


----------



## Benz

sideeffect said:


> The new version of Ryzen master shows the current limit of PPT, TDC and EDC. I have Asus so still waiting for the new BIOS but are you saying the boxes where you can enter your own values are now gone and you have to just set enable or disable? Or just that the scalar option is now gone?
> 
> From videos I have seen the scalar is no longer needed as the boost is more aggressive in the new agesa.


Exactly, they're gone like poof.

There's only one option, XFR Enhancements - Precision Boost Overdrive = auto, enable, disable

Yeah the new Ryzen Master shows the values, here they are.


----------



## sideeffect

Benz said:


> Exactly, they're gone like poof.
> 
> There's only one option, XFR Enhancements - Precision Boost Overdrive = auto, enable, disable
> 
> Yeah the new Ryzen Master shows the values, here they are.


Okay thanks. Those are the same limits I have with older agesa even when using manual so I guess it doesn't really matter.

Out of interest what does your EDC go to when you max out all cores on the 2600x and what frequency does it hit?


----------



## Benz

sideeffect said:


> Okay thanks. Those are the same limits I have with older agesa even when using manual so I guess it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Out of interest what does your EDC go to when you max out all cores on the 2600x and what frequency does it hit?


4175 to 4250MHz on all cores and 80% EDC

Edit: Oh that's with A/C on, I'll turn it off then test it when I get back home in the evening.


----------



## sideeffect

Benz said:


> 4175 to 4250MHz on all cores and 80% EDC
> 
> Edit: Oh that's with A/C on, I'll turn it off then test it when I get back home in the evening.


Thanks. It is boosting really well on all cores!


----------



## Benz

sideeffect said:


> Thanks. It is boosting really well on all cores!


Yeah well, it hits below 60°C, 56°C actually but that's with A/C on. Now it hits 4075 to 4150 with A/C off w EDC @ 76%. 

On my old mobo the CPU went up to 68 - 74°C, I'm thinking that was because VRMs got to toasty, and now they're not even breaking a sweat


----------



## Kildar

Asus CH6 bios 6201MOD and 2700x.

AMD Ryzen Master no longer works. I get missing driver error.

Worked before load mod bios.


----------



## Benz

Kildar said:


> Asus CH6 bios 6201MOD and 2700x.
> 
> AMD Ryzen Master no longer works. I get missing driver error.
> 
> Worked before load mod bios.


I'll need a screenshot with error code.


----------



## Kildar

Benz said:


> I'll need a screenshot with error code.


No Code. It just says:

"Ryzen Master Driver not Installed properly.

Driver Not installed!"

Worked fine prior to mod bios install. Uninstall and reinstall still a no go.


----------



## Benz

Try a fresh install of X370 chipset drivers, fresh meaning delete the old ones, remove all reference of them ever being installed, install the drivers and try again.

Edit: Make sure secure boot is disabled in BIOS.


----------



## Kildar

Tried uninstalling/reinstalling AMD drivers and Ryzen Master.

Still not working.


----------



## Benz

Kildar said:


> Tried uninstalling/reinstalling AMD drivers and Ryzen Master.
> 
> Still not working.


Make sure secure boot is disabled in BIOS.


----------



## Kildar

Benz said:


> Make sure secure boot is disabled in BIOS.


DONE. Still a nogo.


----------



## domistroy

Eey Kildar,

Perhaps the problem lies with HPET? I thought I read about Ryzenmaster not requiring HPET anymore but perhaps it must be enabled in some cases? The reason I think that is because there is actually a batch file in the Ryzenmaster map (C:\Program Files\AMD\RyzenMasterSDK for me) that wants to enable HPET in windows, so perhaps your modded bios disables HPET (in the bios)?

Good luck.


----------



## Benz

I have HPET disabled both in Windows and BIOS and Ryzen Master works, I think the problem lies somewhere else.


----------



## CJMitsuki

Kildar said:


> No Code. It just says:
> 
> "Ryzen Master Driver not Installed properly.
> 
> Driver Not installed!"
> 
> Worked fine prior to mod bios install. Uninstall and reinstall still a no go.


Usually a “driver not installed properly” error is due to driver corruption. The install files could be corrupted themselves or if you have been overclocking your memory you could have memory errors corrupting the driver installation.


----------



## @n0nym0us

MSI B350 Tomahawk Modified BIOS (E7A34AMS.1I0)


Additional features:
*Unlocked AMD CBS
*Enabled +/- keys for increasing/decreasing pstates
*Unlocked AMD PBS
*Unlocked FCH BCLK Setting for overclocking FCH Base Clock from 100 to 103 MHz


Modified 1I0 BIOS: http://www.filedropper.com/e7a34ams1i0modifiedbios


Since I got the BIOS from the MSI FTP server and it is still not on their website, I am also sharing the original 1I0 BIOS: http://www.filedropper.com/e7a34ams


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Which BIOS will be Best for 4x8GB B-die 3800 CL19 or similar good RAM?
Now im on 2x8 3200 3133 Cl14-15-15 GD 1T -> BIOS ver. 1403
I will be buying RAM in sept/oct period.


----------



## Benz

@1usmus New MSI BIOS releases are out.

- Update AGESA Code 1.0.0.4C
- Improve memory compatibility.


----------



## Filters83

No news about asus bios ?


----------



## renoy

ah found this forum and I am so glad...try struggling with official MSI bios update so hard...thx for MOD


----------



## 1usmus

Filters83 said:


> No news about asus bios ?


I have information that ASUS did not start developing new bios
At the moment, memory manufacturers have a microcode version 1.0.0.5 and 1.0.0.6. The release is scheduled for early October.



Benz said:


> @1usmus New MSI BIOS releases are out.
> 
> - Update AGESA Code 1.0.0.4C
> - Improve memory compatibility.


3 pages ago


----------



## SexySale

1usmus said:


> I have information that ASUS did not start developing new bios
> At the moment, memory manufacturers have a microcode version 1.0.0.5 and 1.0.0.6. The release is scheduled for early October.


Rly!? That just bad move from ASUS to ignore their customers for such a long time 

Hope they will invest more time in this!

Thx @1usmus


----------



## CVSP161

how to decide ???


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> I have information that ASUS did not start developing new bios
> At the moment, memory manufacturers have a microcode version 1.0.0.5 and 1.0.0.6. The release is scheduled for early October.


:doh:  :thumbsdow

Hey Asus, that is not cool.


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> I have information that ASUS did not start developing new bios
> At the moment, memory manufacturers have a microcode version 1.0.0.5 and 1.0.0.6. The release is scheduled for early October.


Thanks for the update. Guess I can stop checking everyday now. 

I have Micron RAM and wanted to see if the new AGESA was better like you mentioned in another thread.


----------



## Filters83

sideeffect said:


> Thanks for the update. Guess I can stop checking everyday now.
> 
> I have Micron RAM and wanted to see if the new AGESA was better like you mentioned in another thread.


Damn :\ Thx for the info anyway


----------



## Kildar

Filters83 said:


> No news about asus bios ?


Probably late October...


----------



## CJMitsuki

I think Elmor had made a post in the C6H thread regarding the work on the Bios. Said something about waiting on them to give him a beta bios. If what @1usmus is saying is true then that means he may have lied on C6H thread about waiting for the beta bios if they never started developing it. Personally, I have no problems with the current bios but would be nice to have better memory compatibility.


----------



## Kildar

CJMitsuki said:


> I think Elmor had made a post in the C6H thread regarding the work on the Bios. Said something about waiting on them to give him a beta bios. If what @1usmus is saying is true then that means he may have lied on C6H thread about waiting for the beta bios if they never started developing it. Personally, I have no problems with the current bios but would be nice to have better memory compatibility.


What he said was....
"BIOS/AGESA update

There are issues with the newer AGESA versions which requires additional patching, QVL and user advisories. The current plan is to base next release on 1.0.0.6 which is not yet available from AMD/AMI. Hopefully it will be ready end of September or early October."

SO at the current track rate of Asus I'm saying late Oct... Maybe.


----------



## Filters83

Kildar said:


> What he said was....
> "BIOS/AGESA update
> 
> There are issues with the newer AGESA versions which requires additional patching, QVL and user advisories. The current plan is to base next release on 1.0.0.6 which is not yet available from AMD/AMI. Hopefully it will be ready end of September or early October."
> 
> SO at the current track rate of Asus I'm saying late Oct... Maybe.


So im kinda curios now. Why only asus have problem whit this agesa version ?
Or are the other manifactur giving for the other motherboard problematic bios whit 1.0.0.6 ?


----------



## renoy

*TOOLS*

just found 2 files contains startup.nsh and flash.nsh just place in the same folder AfuEfix64.efi

startup.nsh : this file will find correct bios file on all USB drives and execute flash.nsh with prompt.

flash.nsh : This file contain command to execute bios. pls edit to match exact bios file name in the same folder (BOOT FOLDER)
EX : Afuefix64 *BIOSFILENAMECAPS* /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG


----------



## 1usmus

Filters83 said:


> So im kinda curios now. Why only asus have problem whit this agesa version ?
> Or are the other manifactur giving for the other motherboard problematic bios whit 1.0.0.6 ?


Asus rare lazy people, they just decided not to do the BIOS on 1.0.0.4


----------



## Filters83

1usmus said:


> Asus rare lazy people, they just decided not to do the BIOS on 1.0.0.4


Yea ok but why the other did like asrock etc ? the dont have problem aswell ? 
Sry for my eng btw


----------



## 1usmus

*X470 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B78) BIOS AGESA 1.0.0.5 (not mod) 07.09.2018*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1t742Oa7km3Z8sldD5spmScU2nHrpjt-t

*X470 GAMING PRO (MS-7B79) BIOS (not mod) 05.09.2018*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yDkKBKunTCUWQoBBuLqGSC4SMeXKNHV2



Filters83 said:


> Yea ok but why the other did like asrock etc ? the dont have problem aswell ?
> Sry for my eng btw


https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
they have no problems, they are busy with a new bios


----------



## Mr 007

Hi hi no problem. they have lots of problems. With this particular motherboard, as we have paid good money for. Them should give us a new card free of charge to us, But a lot of errors this is the minimum I ask from them


----------



## Mr 007

Sorry i mean Asus x370 pro.


----------



## RobrPatty

1usmus said:


> X470 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B78) BIOS (not mod) 07.09.2018
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1t742Oa7km3Z8sldD5spmScU2nHrpjt-t
> 
> X470 GAMING PRO (MS-7B79) BIOS (not mod) 07.09.2018
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1yDkKBKunTCUWQoBBuLqGSC4SMeXKNHV2
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jzelectronic.de/jz2/index.php
> they have no problems, they are busy with a new bios


X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING?

edit: those are MSI boards probably don't have updated gigabyte bios yet.


----------



## st0neh

Kildar said:


> What he said was....
> "BIOS/AGESA update
> 
> There are issues with the newer AGESA versions which requires additional patching, QVL and user advisories. The current plan is to base next release on 1.0.0.6 which is not yet available from AMD/AMI. Hopefully it will be ready end of September or early October."
> 
> SO at the current track rate of Asus I'm saying late Oct... Maybe.


Depending on how you read that it could also mean they hope to receive the new AGESA by early October. It could take even longer for Asus themselves to release BIOS updates using 1.0.0.6.


----------



## LillysTittchen

Hi
I have the X470 GAMING PRO CARBON. Should I go for the update (X470 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B78) BIOS (not mod) 07.09.2018) on this page or the 2.30 mod on page 58? @1usmus

EDIT:
Dumb question:



> Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG


Where do I find the cap file or do I have to copy new bios and old bios to flash drive and rename old bios to xyz.*cap*?

EDIT2:
I guess I got it. I currently have installed the latest original version 2.30 but with M-Flash. Lets assume I want to install the "not mod" version from 07.09.2018 (2.43), I *only* execute


Code:


Afuefix64 E7B78AMS.243 /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG

And if there would exist a mod version of 2.43 that I wanted to install I would additionally execute


Code:


Afugan E7B78AMS.243_mod /GAN

Is that right? Can someone confirm that?


----------



## Exostenza

@Darkstalker420 wow crazy late on responding to you for some reason. I, unfortunately, have Hynix MFR memory which is not officially compatible with this B350-F (first time I didn't do my research thorough enough and didn't know about the RAM requirements for Ryzen). I was able to get it stable @ 3000mhz CL14 although the rest of the timings are not so good but I am pretty happy with it. 

I am running them @ 1.365, SOC @ 1.100 with CPU/SOC Load-line Calibration High/Extreme and CPU switching @ 200 (I really have no idea what this is or what it does) with the timings attached.
@1usmus Seeing as Asus is going to take a LONG time to get anything decent out for our boards would you be able to do your mod on the 3805 revision of the BIOS as I would like to tinker with your modded BIOS and 3805 is by far the best revision for this board IMHO. 

THANKS!


----------



## 1usmus

*Today will be published mods for Gigabyte*


----------



## 1usmus

LillysTittchen said:


> Hi
> I have the X470 GAMING PRO CARBON. Should I go for the update (X470 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B78) BIOS (not mod) 07.09.2018) on this page or the 2.30 mod on page 58? @1usmus
> 
> EDIT:
> Dumb question:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I find the cap file or do I have to copy new bios and old bios to flash drive and rename old bios to xyz.*cap*?
> 
> EDIT2:
> I guess I got it. I currently have installed the latest original version 2.30 but with M-Flash. Lets assume I want to install the "not mod" version from 07.09.2018 (2.43), I *only* execute
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Afuefix64 E7B78AMS.243 /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG
> 
> And if there would exist a mod version of 2.43 that I wanted to install I would additionally execute
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Afugan E7B78AMS.243_mod /GAN
> 
> Is that right? Can someone confirm that?


for MSI will be sufficient

Afuefix64 name_bios_*mod*.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG


----------



## RobrPatty

*ryzen*



1usmus said:


> *Today will be published mods for Gigabyte*


Yessss


----------



## 1usmus

RobrPatty said:


> Yessss


what is your motherboard?


----------



## RobrPatty

1usmus said:


> what is your motherboard?



GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING


----------



## LillysTittchen

1usmus said:


> for MSI will be sufficient
> 
> Afuefix64 name_bios_*mod*.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG


 @1usmus The procedure worked fine.
When I disable HPET I can't boot anymore. The Display goes black and I have to use the power button, even reset doesn't work. But I noticed that behaviour with original v2.30 too.

Is this a bug?

Edit:
Also it looks like the Ryzen Timing Checker 1.04 can't read the DriveStrength + procODT and RTTPark is showed as disabled no matter what I have set :S


----------



## Kildar

st0neh said:


> Depending on how you read that it could also mean they hope to receive the new AGESA by early October. It could take even longer for Asus themselves to release BIOS updates using 1.0.0.6.


This is also a possibility...


----------



## Dokoram

@LillysTittchen

EDIT seems i was wrong i disabled AMD CPU fTPM in the bios for a GA-AX370 K7 

If i set it then in RTC 1.04 ProcODT is blank (has 48 as value) see .png


----------



## 1usmus

LillysTittchen said:


> @1usmus The procedure worked fine.
> When I disable HPET I can't boot anymore. The Display goes black and I have to use the power button, even reset doesn't work. But I noticed that behaviour with original v2.30 too.
> 
> Is this a bug?
> 
> Edit:
> Also it looks like the Ryzen Timing Checker 1.04 can't read the DriveStrength + procODT and RTTPark is showed as disabled no matter what I have set :S


1) nope, security patches do not allow you to turn off HPET
2) or the new AGESA need a new RTC


----------



## SexySale

PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 4022
1. Improve system performance;

Reddit link - https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/9emnsy/asus_prime_b350plus_bios_4022

Descriptive as usual 

Probably nothing important in this one.


----------



## dspx

SexySale said:


> PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 4022
> 1. Improve system performance;
> 
> Reddit link - https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/9emnsy/asus_prime_b350plus_bios_4022
> 
> Descriptive as usual
> 
> Probably nothing important in this one.


Finally. Which AGESA version is this based on?


----------



## SexySale

dspx said:


> Finally. Which AGESA version is this based on?


Nobody knows, but I don't thing it's 1.0.0.4 based at all. Look at @1usmus post few days ago regarding ASUS laziness.

Somebody needs to install it to test which version it is.


----------



## sideeffect

SexySale said:


> Nobody knows, but I don't thing it's 1.0.0.4 based at all. Look at @1usmus post few days ago regarding ASUS laziness.
> 
> Somebody needs to install it to test which version it is.


If you open it with a text editor or hex editor and search for 1.0.0.2 it finds AGESA!V9 PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.2.

So it's old AGESA unfortunately.


----------



## Reprog

Please mod bios for Gigabyte AB350 - Gaming
From link thread bios don't flash (
46 Error - Problem Setting flash information
F22 - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1i0lPazSwotQdgpAnHNEozueQC-FQeET2
F23 - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BIqY2_X3Fa4t2ekbGoll-vP2nS0vDvkY


----------



## SexySale

sideeffect said:


> If you open it with a text editor or hex editor and search for 1.0.0.2 it finds AGESA!V9 PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.2.
> 
> So it's old AGESA unfortunately.


I thought so... nothing worthy to update.

Thank you @sideeffect.


----------



## porschedrifter

Is there anyone creating custom bios for 6101 or later on CH6?


----------



## 1usmus

Modifications for Gigabytes are delayed, I'm studying the question "what is in the CBS section on younger motherboards".

________________________

New BIOS from asus is a waste of time, I advise waiting for 1.0.0.5.


----------



## LillysTittchen

Is it possible to unlock Bclk in MSI x470 Gaming Pro Carbon? There is a Bios string called "CPU Bclk Setting" but couldn't find a reference in setup module.


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus howdy again...getting a new motherboard tomorrow jumping ships to the Gigabyte X470 Aurus Gaming 7 WiFi, as my C6H Wifi stopped seeing any ram, found copper corrosion on a bunch of ram solder points, and of course I am trying to sort out the bios before the board arrives tomorrow lol. Anyhow I am noticing some difference which is to be expected but I am not seeing anything hidden...or did Gigabyte do it a bit differently in how things are hidden then asus?

THanks again for all your work.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Hi Guys I 've an Asus B350 Prime + plus and my computer is currently hanging on some games and then rebooting, problem is it is rendering for weeks without a problem, can pass Linx, Prime 95 Custom, Aida and Y-Cruncher...

I'm currently in the 4011 Bios any hint which Bios is better?


----------



## sideeffect

B4rr3L Rid3R said:


> Hi Guys I 've an Asus B350 Prime + plus and my computer is currently hanging on some games and then rebooting, problem is it is rendering for weeks without a problem, can pass Linx, Prime 95 Custom, Aida and Y-Cruncher...
> 
> I'm currently in the 4011 Bios any hint which Bios is better?


I use Micron chips I assume your Ballistix kit is also? Personally I have found not much difference in stability between all the recent (Version 3401 and above) BIOS versions on my hardware so I think latest is as good as any. Good luck fixing your issue.


----------



## oile

Excuse my ignorance but with usmus mod Could I enable pbo and xfr2 forced on a ryzen 1600?


----------



## st0neh

B4rr3L Rid3R said:


> Hi Guys I 've an Asus B350 Prime + plus and my computer is currently hanging on some games and then rebooting, problem is it is rendering for weeks without a problem, can pass Linx, Prime 95 Custom, Aida and Y-Cruncher...
> 
> I'm currently in the 4011 Bios any hint which Bios is better?


It's pretty normal for an overclock that's stable in desktop stress tests to still crash in games. Your overclock isn't actually stable.


----------



## christoph

can't create a bootable usb with rufus, does not give me the option to GPT + fat32 format , is suppose to use FreeDos but does not give me the option, anyone knows how to?


----------



## barisuraz

sorry duplicate


----------



## barisuraz

*BIOSTAR X370GT7 BIOS mod*

BIOSTAR X370GT7 BIOS mod

Hey guys, stock BIOSTAR BIOS has some missing options in AMD CBS, so I extracted the CBS from Asrock Taichi x370 and transplanted it into our BIOS. As a result precision boost now works for those with Zen+ chips. Also CAD bus settings have been unlocked for those who want to tinker with RAM OC. No warranty whatsoever but works fine for my usage case. There might be some duplicate entries in the CBS and the BIOS. I don't know how it might affect the system so make sure both entries are set to the same settings. The BIOS can be flashed by the BIOS Flasher of the board with no issues. The mod is based on the X37AG807.BST BIOS.

Download: https://mega.nz/#!EuZRlKYa!vBf4qopuyS8bQzl_dAUPTFoeA7xbDtVLdDet5X-yNis

Please report the bugs below so that we can try to fix them. Also couldn't figure out how to add extra voltage settings in the BIOS so I would be grateful if someone helped me with that.


----------



## mtrai

barisuraz said:


> BIOSTAR X370GT7 BIOS mod
> 
> Hey guys, stock BIOSTAR BIOS has some missing options in AMD CBS, so I extracted the CBS from Asrock Taichi x370 and transplanted it into our BIOS. As a result precision boost now works for those with Zen+ chips. Also CAD bus settings have been unlocked for those who want to tinker with RAM OC. No warranty whatsoever but works fine for my usage case. There might be some duplicate entries in the CBS and the BIOS. I don't know how it might affect the system so make sure both entries are set to the same settings. The BIOS can be flashed by the BIOS Flasher of the board with no issues. The mod is based on the X37AG807.BST BIOS.
> 
> Download: https://mega.nz/#!EuZRlKYa!vBf4qopuyS8bQzl_dAUPTFoeA7xbDtVLdDet5X-yNis
> 
> Please report the bugs below so that we can try to fix them. Also couldn't figure out how to add extra voltage settings in the BIOS so I would be grateful if someone helped me with that.


Can you detail which guid you transplanted and the method you used for us?


----------



## barisuraz

mtrai said:


> Can you detail which guid you transplanted and the method you used for us?


I used the tutorial on the OP. https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
GUID was the one starting with A5E369C8-. I just replaced the whole CBS section with the same section taken from Taichi X370's latest BIOS. I had tried using the CBS from Crosshair 6 Hero but the board would only boot up once and wouldn't boot up after the first boot. The Taichi's CBS seems a bit more compatible with ours.


----------



## mtrai

barisuraz said:


> I used the tutorial on the OP. https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
> GUID was the one starting with A5E369C8-. I just replaced the whole CBS section with the same section taken from Taichi X370's latest BIOS. I had tried using the CBS from Crosshair 6 Hero but the board would only boot up once and wouldn't boot up after the first boot. The Taichi's CBS seems a bit more compatible with ours.


Interesting I did something like a while ago on the C6H and it would boot but the bios screens were messed up...used an ASROCk one.


----------



## barisuraz

When I extracted the BIOSTAR and Asrock CBS modules in hex I saw that their layout was very similar. ASUS BIOS had a bit different layout.


----------



## DalaiBrahma

1usmus said:


> Modifications for Gigabytes are delayed, I'm studying the question "what is in the CBS section on younger motherboards".
> ...
> .


Anxious for X470 UG. I can not wait!


----------



## CJMitsuki

barisuraz said:


> BIOSTAR X370GT7 BIOS mod
> 
> Hey guys, stock BIOSTAR BIOS has some missing options in AMD CBS, so I extracted the CBS from Asrock Taichi x370 and transplanted it into our BIOS. As a result precision boost now works for those with Zen+ chips. Also CAD bus settings have been unlocked for those who want to tinker with RAM OC. No warranty whatsoever but works fine for my usage case. There might be some duplicate entries in the CBS and the BIOS. I don't know how it might affect the system so make sure both entries are set to the same settings. The BIOS can be flashed by the BIOS Flasher of the board with no issues. The mod is based on the X37AG807.BST BIOS.
> 
> Download: https://mega.nz/#!EuZRlKYa!vBf4qopuyS8bQzl_dAUPTFoeA7xbDtVLdDet5X-yNis
> 
> Please report the bugs below so that we can try to fix them. Also couldn't figure out how to add extra voltage settings in the BIOS so I would be grateful if someone helped me with that.


In regards to the duplicated settings, Ive found that you only want to set them in one area. For the C7H I set them in "Extreme Tweaker" and leave them alone in "AMD CBS" as I have experienced problems setting them both. Probably some type of conflict in multiple commands of the same type being read. I would only set the duplicated settings in one place and leave them at default in the other.


----------



## DalaiBrahma

B4rr3L Rid3R said:


> Hi Guys I 've an Asus B350 Prime + plus and my computer is currently hanging on some games and then rebooting, problem is it is rendering for weeks without a problem, can pass Linx, Prime 95 Custom, Aida and Y-Cruncher...
> 
> I'm currently in the 4011 Bios any hint which Bios is better?


E aê amizade! tudo blz?. Sumiu do Adrena. Qual a bronca aí na B350 Plus? Acabei de receber o RMA (2º em 1 ano) de uma dessa, da Kabum. Mas, vai pro bazar... já estou com a GB X470 UG.
Se tem problema em jogos e usares OC, pode ser sinal de instabilidade. Principalmente, RAM OC'ed . BF's e PUBG são ótimos para testar estabilidade.
Abraço!

.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

DalaiBrahma said:


> E aê amizade! tudo blz?. Sumiu do Adrena. Qual a bronca aí na B350 Plus? Acabei de receber o RMA (2º em 1 ano) de uma dessa, da Kabum. Mas, vai pro bazar... já estou com a GB X470 UG.
> Se tem problema em jogos e usares OC, pode ser sinal de instabilidade. Principalmente, RAM OC'ed . BF's e PUBG são ótimos para testar estabilidade.
> Abraço!
> 
> .


Me baniram kkkk, acho q era a ram mesmo mudei uns timings botei a Bios nova 4022 e parece que resolveu.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

sideeffect said:


> I use Micron chips I assume your Ballistix kit is also? Personally I have found not much difference in stability between all the recent (Version 3401 and above) BIOS versions on my hardware so I think latest is as good as any. Good luck fixing your issue.


Actually I've got weird Ballistix that came with Samsung E-Die chips...


----------



## seanpatrick

I have a question,

I can get through the first part of the shell commands where we clean parameters from old bios, but using the Afugan command only tells me 'can't retrieve from flash' 

This is for the Arctic Mortor b350.

Thanks!


----------



## dspx

PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 4023
1. Improve system compatibility​


----------



## SexySale

dspx said:


> PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 4023
> 1. Improve system compatibility​


Thx... I have seen it too... it's still 1.0.0.2 AGESA based


----------



## neosnow

Can I update new bios via motherboard built-in function (EZ Flash 3) base on 1usmus' modded version?


----------



## Kareemf

Can i Go back to the official bios or update to a newer official bios if i have installed the Bios mod ? 

my board is Asus Rog strix b350-F gaming

and also can i flash the moded bios from EZ flash ?


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

dspx said:


> PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 4023
> 1. Improve system compatibility​


4022 seems to help with the black screens while gaming, haven't seen it anymore since the update, I will probably skip this 4023 and wait for new Agesa


----------



## christoph

seanpatrick said:


> I have a question,
> 
> I can get through the first part of the shell commands where we clean parameters from old bios, but using the Afugan command only tells me 'can't retrieve from flash'
> 
> This is for the Arctic Mortor b350.
> 
> Thanks!



what did you use to create the usb and what parameters?


----------



## DalaiBrahma

seanpatrick said:


> I have a question,
> 
> I can get through the first part of the shell commands where we clean parameters from old bios, but using the Afugan command only tells me 'can't retrieve from flash'
> 
> This is for the Arctic Mortor b350.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Did you get the correct BIOS for your mobo?? Would not it be the file "xxxxxx.AE0" ? Check it again.

.


----------



## 1usmus

Hello. For The last 17 months I spent all my spare time on improving the connection of Zen processors and RAM. This is thousands of hours of testing and thousands of messages. Thanks to the guys from AMD are already done and will be done much more than was in the plans. But the main way is passed, other little things I will finish in the calculator in October (*Red DRAM Calculator 1.4.0*). Next - a new generation of processors *Zen 2*, which you will see at the exhibition in January.

I did not forget about the promised reviews. At the moment I'm tired of fighting *MSI*, the BIOS for MEG X399 is terrible. I also do not like *G.skill's* policy, which refused to me in RMA and ignored all messages.

The policy of creating and publishing modifications for BIOS will also be revised. I think that it is impossible to make a ferrari out of a chevrolet, each price segment has its own limit. And my free time is seriously limited. Most likely, most motherboards on the chipset 350 will lose modifications, maybe even everything. I have not decided yet.

And now I need a vacation. See you in October


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> Hello. For The last 17 months I spent all my spare time on improving the connection of Zen processors and RAM. This is thousands of hours of testing and thousands of messages. Thanks to the guys from AMD are already done and will be done much more than was in the plans. But the main way is passed, other little things I will finish in the calculator in October (*Red DRAM Calculator 1.4.0*). Next - a new generation of processors *Zen 2*, which you will see at the exhibition in January.
> 
> I did not forget about the promised reviews. At the moment I'm tired of fighting *MSI*, the BIOS for MEG X399 is terrible. I also do not like *G.skill's* policy, which refused to me in RMA and ignored all messages.
> 
> The policy of creating and publishing modifications for BIOS will also be revised. I think that it is impossible to make a ferrari out of a chevrolet, each price segment has its own limit. And my free time is seriously limited. Most likely, most motherboards on the chipset 350 will lose modifications, maybe even everything. I have not decided yet.
> 
> And now I need a vacation. See you in October


Thank you man for your hard work! It's greatly appreciated by all AMD fans and enthusiasts.
Have a great vacation and a lot of rest!


----------



## oile

1usmus said:


> Hello. For The last 17 months I spent all my spare time on improving the connection of Zen processors and RAM. This is thousands of hours of testing and thousands of messages. Thanks to the guys from AMD are already done and will be done much more than was in the plans. But the main way is passed, other little things I will finish in the calculator in October (*Red DRAM Calculator 1.4.0*). Next - a new generation of processors *Zen 2*, which you will see at the exhibition in January.
> 
> I did not forget about the promised reviews. At the moment I'm tired of fighting *MSI*, the BIOS for MEG X399 is terrible. I also do not like *G.skill's* policy, which refused to me in RMA and ignored all messages.
> 
> The policy of creating and publishing modifications for BIOS will also be revised. I think that it is impossible to make a ferrari out of a chevrolet, each price segment has its own limit. And my free time is seriously limited. Most likely, most motherboards on the chipset 350 will lose modifications, maybe even everything. I have not decided yet.
> 
> And now I need a vacation. See you in October


Thank you 1usmus!


----------



## gerardfraser

Thanks you for helping out,some of us need the help.


----------



## setesetesete

new bios out for asus x370-f strix https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## st0neh

setesetesete said:


> new bios out for asus x370-f strix https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/


Gonna take a wild guess here and say it's still on the old AGESA.


----------



## dspx

st0neh said:


> Gonna take a wild guess here and say it's still on the old AGESA.


You've got that right.


----------



## kilogrm70

setesetesete said:


> new bios out for asus x370-f strix https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/


It looks like the Strix B350-F gaming board also got a bios update, which is version 4024 dated 9/21/18. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

kilogrm70 said:


> It looks like the Strix B350-F gaming board also got a bios update, which is version 4024 dated 9/21/18. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/


Have anyone tried that on B350 Prime PLUS?


----------



## Exostenza

kilogrm70 said:


> It looks like the Strix B350-F gaming board also got a bios update, which is version 4024 dated 9/21/18. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/


I'd like to know too if anyone has tried this and what they thing versus 3805 which is 100% stable for me at the moment.


----------



## setesetesete

Exostenza said:


> I'd like to know too if anyone has tried this and what they thing versus 3805 which is 100% stable for me at the moment.


 im having incorrect temperature readings with this bios and hwinfo 589_3515. must be some wmi thing. every time it gives wrong readings i must restart and it come back correct.


*Edit* 



It give negative temps. like -70c in most sensors.


----------



## Filters83

I have the x370 versione but no problem what so ever whit any software, and no problem also whit older version
Ryzen 5 2600X


----------



## mtrai

New Asus C6h bios...there are a lot more things that can be exposed I just finished my first pass instead of 30 to 40 mins about 3 hours. I will need to go back through it again and do a pass to clean up this new way they did the layout, this one allows a weird layout but does not affect functionally. This was the part that took forever today since this was new I did not know what is was gonna show. What I mean by weird is there are 2 input area for mainly ram settings.

Note I am exposing a ton more fan control options for fine tuning if you wish. Extreme tuning. All the normal stuff everyone is used to showing in the modded bios are available. Thoroughly go through bios fan options as there are a ton of things that are unmasked.

I will do the pass through tomorrow to remove the funky layout with memory and stuff.

Can download here.

/edit I fixed all the double input windows in the bios this AM. I have changed the the rom zip to the fixed version so please re download. Please check out the unmasked fan setting under q-fan and let me know. I do not use the fan headers on the motherboard.


----------



## gupsterg

@mtrai

Nice, will have to have a trial of your UEFI  .


----------



## mtrai

gupsterg said:


> @mtrai
> 
> Nice, will have to have a trial of your UEFI  .


Wait I am unloading the fix version without the extra input windows.


----------



## gupsterg

@mtrai

Got the update, thanks for share :thumb: .


----------



## mtrai

Scratch what I just posted about modded bios....it is not gonna be possible with the new bios at this time. ASUS made some change.


----------



## st0neh

mtrai said:


> Scratch what I just posted about modded bios....it is not gonna be possible with the new bios at this time. ASUS made some change.


I wonder if this is why it's taking Asus so long to release the new AGESA, because they're trying to lock down their BIOS to prevent modding?


----------



## mtrai

st0neh said:


> I wonder if this is why it's taking Asus so long to release the new AGESA, because they're trying to lock down their BIOS to prevent modding?


It looks to be that no so much as ASUS..but this is just my guess...they are now using a newer version of AMIBCP I think. I seem to recall a number of years ago this happening with AMIBCP. Remember this is just my guess as AMIBCP the current version we have is doing what it did the last update a few years ago. It will display a bit of info on the bios but not the set up stuff. 

So I am not gonna say asus is trying to to lock it down, but that is also a possibility, but I think it is actually AMIBCP version update. We are not supposed to have this tool. If this is the case it will flow across all manufacturers unless we can obtain this new version.


----------



## smeroni68

*ASUS Prime X370-PRO... new bios v4024 released*

New v4024 bios is available on asus site... still AGESA 1.0.0.2...

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## nolive721

would be so good to have the Asrock PRO4 board(s) modded with addition of LLC....wishful thinking maybe.


----------



## 1usmus

smeroni68 said:


> New v4024 bios is available on asus site... still AGESA 1.0.0.2...
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/



nothing useful, waiting for new bios in early October


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus Welcome back...hope you had a great vacation. Sent you a PM.


----------



## qsazx874

Hi,Thread Starter!
i from china.
the china gov blockd googe.com.
so,have you shar mod bios by onedirve?

If you have a spare momentmy,send en email to my account:[email protected]
thank you!


----------



## dandkodjr

Hi 1usmus could you help me modding the latest bios of the gigabyte aorus ax370 gaming 5 bios? and its possible to incluide in the bios the latest microcode of amd? thanks so much!!


----------



## dandkodjr

1usmus said:


> nothing useful, waiting for new bios in early October


Hi 1usmus could you help me modding the latest bios of the gigabyte aorus ax370 gaming 5 bios? and its possible to incluide in the bios the latest microcode of amd? thanks so much!!


----------



## Gunmoule

dandkodjr said:


> 1usmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing useful, waiting for new bios in early October /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 1usmus could you help me modding the latest bios of the gigabyte aorus ax370 gaming 5 bios? and its possible to incluide in the bios the latest microcode of amd? thanks so much!!
Click to expand...

It's not possible to copy paste the microcode into the bios. And spamming the thread will not get you a faster answer...
The bios is updated with new microcode by the manufacturers. Be patient


----------



## dado82rm

@1usmus can you please help me to find the correct menu for the option marked below
i am using the modded bios for the msi x470 gaming pro *(non carbon)
i have managed to get stable fast preset 2933
but i cant get it to boot safe preset 3200 as per image below
Ram is the Patriot E-die is a weird one 

many thanks
Davide


----------



## Filters83

Any news about new bios for x370 rog motherboard ? You tell us early october ^^


----------



## Vento041

@all


Asking again and again and again and again if a new bios is out would not make it release earlier. I've an ASUS board too (B350-F) but thanks to my life I've mastered the power of waiting.


----------



## CJMitsuki

Filters83 said:


> Any news about new bios for x370 rog motherboard ? You tell us early october ^^


New Agesa 1.0.0.6 for CH7 is in beta at the moment so I’m sure there will be others following once it is released. I’d say end of month will be when CH7 is released and maybe the other boards from Asus will be not far behind that?


----------



## Filters83

CJMitsuki said:


> New Agesa 1.0.0.6 for CH7 is in beta at the moment so I’m sure there will be others following once it is released. I’d say end of month will be when CH7 is released and maybe the other boards from Asus will be not far behind that?


Ye i hope im too curious to try out the new bios and see if i can take some more mhz from ram etc ^^
For the man that have master patient ... lucky you :specool:


----------



## bernek

Hello ! Can someone tell me what I can gain by using this moddified bios ? I have MSI B360 PRO VD PLUS (the bios mod is in the list). 

I use a Ryzen 5 2600 currently OCed to 4.15 GHz @ 1.425 V on water cooling. Is there any function that I don't have in my current bios ? (latest).

Thanks !

P.S. Would be nice if I can set the Precission Boost Overdrive to higher clocks ! The maximum it goes is 3.9 GHz at 1.235V I would like it go for 4.0-4.1 GHz and up the voltage to 1.4V as needed. 
But I think this is the PBO Scalar only on the 470 boards ?!


----------



## 1usmus

dado82rm said:


> @1usmus can you please help me to find the correct menu for the option marked below
> i am using the modded bios for the msi x470 gaming pro *(non carbon)
> i have managed to get stable fast preset 2933
> but i cant get it to boot safe preset 3200 as per image below
> Ram is the Patriot E-die is a weird one
> 
> many thanks
> Davide


you can only set the frequency of the VRM, 600-800khz or you can touch nothing, the MSI has fine tuned the "auto" 



Vento041 said:


> @all
> 
> 
> Asking again and again and again and again if a new bios is out would not make it release earlier. I've an ASUS board too (B350-F) but thanks to my life I've mastered the power of waiting.


everyone is waiting for the new bios, have patience 



bernek said:


> Hello ! Can someone tell me what I can gain by using this moddified bios ? I have MSI B360 PRO VD PLUS (the bios mod is in the list).
> 
> I use a Ryzen 5 2600 currently OCed to 4.15 GHz @ 1.425 V on water cooling. Is there any function that I don't have in my current bios ? (latest).
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> P.S. Would be nice if I can set the Precission Boost Overdrive to higher clocks ! The maximum it goes is 3.9 GHz at 1.235V I would like it go for 4.0-4.1 GHz and up the voltage to 1.4V as needed.
> But I think this is the PBO Scalar only on the 470 boards ?!


Only for processors with the suffix "X" are available PBO. In your case - only manual overclocking with a fixed multiplier.


----------



## bernek

@1usmus Thanks ! I only set the voltage to 1.425 and SoC voltage to 1.2 - 1.25 its all that I set. Do you recommend other tweaks ? (since you know these bioses so well).

At 4.2 I have instability (maybe because of motherboard since cooling is quite ok ... or maybe because of the cpu itself). I can go 1.435 and its the same at 1.45 the voltage turns red in bios and I'm afraid to damage the chip ...

What are the safest volts for cpu and soc not to kill it a 1-2 years ? I need it to serve me for another 2-3 years max.


----------



## oile

bernek said:


> @1usmus Thanks ! I only set the voltage to 1.425 and SoC voltage to 1.2 - 1.25 its all that I set. Do you recommend other tweaks ? (since you know these bioses so well).
> 
> At 4.2 I have instability (maybe because of motherboard since cooling is quite ok ... or maybe because of the cpu itself). I can go 1.435 and its the same at 1.45 the voltage turns red in bios and I'm afraid to damage the chip ...
> 
> What are the safest volts for cpu and soc not to kill it a 1-2 years ? I need it to serve me for another 2-3 years max.


I guess that at those Soc voltages you are frying your IMC. I could be wrong but you don't want to pass the very extreme 1.2v on Soc


----------



## PcPAirgun

bernek said:


> @1usmus Thanks ! I only set the voltage to 1.425 and SoC voltage to 1.2 - 1.25 its all that I set.
> 
> What are the safest volts for cpu and soc not to kill it a 1-2 years ? I need it to serve me for another 2-3 years max.


Max voltage for SOC is 1.2V, beyond that your IMC will get damaged. Even the worst IMC will likely not need more than 1.05-1.1v to reach 3600MHz ram speed.


----------



## bernek

PcPAirgun said:


> Max voltage for SOC is 1.2V, beyond that your IMC will get damaged. Even the worst IMC will likely not need more than 1.05-1.1v to reach 3600MHz ram speed.


Am I glad to post here ... I've set it on auto and now its 0.93v (bios reading) should I set it to 1.05 - 1.1 ? I just believe it needs some volts for my OC stability. My CPU is @ 4150 - 1.425V and bios reading is 1.432V ...

1.425V should be safe on water cooling I guess ... I feel such a noob for almost destroying the chip ... this CPU needs to last for 2-3 years since it was bought only a few months back.

BTW my ram is some Corsair 2400MHz oced to 2933 Mhz ... but still if you say 3600 is easy with 1.1 I can stick with Auto mode for that IMC right ?


----------



## PcPAirgun

On the cpu side anything below 1.4v should be save for daily usage, so 1.425v is a bit higher but i wouldn't mind if temps don't exeed 60°C.

Your "problem" is your ram. Likely it's based on hynix chips. For now, forget anything beyond 3066mhz. Soc voltage or more vdimm will not help.

Maybe it will improve with a newer agesa version, or it needs a complete new imc design...


----------



## bernek

I used the instruction in the first post and it worked to reflash the original bios and clear configs but then I got this error from "afugan":










What can I do ? 

*L.E. the easiest way to fix this is to write the mod.rom from bios itself ! you just rename the file (to original bios name) and it writes it !*
@1usmus can you please modify the latest MSI B350 PRO VD PLUS bios ? (https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B350M-PRO-VD-PLUS)

Thanks a lot for modifying these bioses ! I have PWM fan control for my watercooling and a lot of neat stuff !


----------



## bernek

I also tried P state overclock (some say it's not worth it but I wanted to use it) and I can't enter hex values properly ?! a0 - for 4000 MHz not working the FID table doesn't allow hex ? just number 99 being the max ? any letter I try to enter they are disregarded ... can someone help me out a bit ?

L.E. you have to tweak values from the OC page then you can see them in CBS menu ... You need to enable CNC and then set a PSTATE (in CPU Features) to modify using the OC menu and it will be copied to CBS menu ... a little backwards working but still I managed to do what I wanted ... P STATE OC with my own values ... the CBS menu doesn't allow any HEX input you need to tweak it from OC page.

*L.E.2 LLC is working so much better even if it's an older bios !!! maybe the blck tweaking or some 1usmus magic ! I've set LLC to 10% and volts under full p95 test only fluctuate between 1.388 and 1.406 that is under full stress FPU and Max Heat !
@1usmus please mod the latest bios with newest agesa !*


----------



## xcr89

1usmus i was wondering is there any c6h modded bios with the scalar 1-10 etc unlocked didnt see any with thoese changes i was trying the original 6301 didnt seem like it was fully unlocked. If not do you have any plans to continue modding c6h for us still left with this board? Yes i have a 2700x

Reggards!


----------



## BUFUMAN

Mate it would be nice to see the next Moded CH6 Bios. Thanks like allways for Your work!

with regards.


----------



## bernek

Had some issues when playing with AMD CBS and PSTATE overclock ... if you save a profile when you restore it for some strange reason the settings aren't exactly the same ... I mean hex values in P-STATE 0 show up OK but they aren't and CPU gets 1.465V no matter what ... had to revert to latest stock bios and wait for a newer mod version eventually. 

I know don't jump on my head why I need to P-STATE overclock but I really like it ...
@1usmus Great work with unlocking all the settings and tweaking the BIOSes for so many boards  I'm waiting patiently for a mod for mine 

Cheers !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I followed the instructions on the OP but when trying to boot into the USB, it boots into the shell but I get a message of the following:

''Unable to find EFI Update Script, Please mount the drive with the update script''

No drives listed or anything for me to choose from, just waiting for commands with Shell>


Any ideas ?


**IGNORE ABOVE* *



Anyone wondering, when the USB first boots and you see a big list of drives, hit ESC to stop the USB booting further, from here you can then start the commands as per the OP.


----------



## bernek

Just try fs1: fs2: fs3: fs4: easy peasy and execute LS (similar to DIR in DOS) to see the directory structure 

Then you will find the right disk in 10 seconds


----------



## bernek

Well xmas is in a month or two maybe we will get them  I hope I will still have the board


----------



## Vento041

X370 GAMING PRO CARBON bios updated to 1.0.0.6


----------



## bernek

B350 MSI PRO VD PLUS bios update to 7B38v2B


----------



## FJSAMA

Vento041 said:


> X370 GAMING PRO CARBON bios updated to 1.0.0.6


This new bios brings anything interesting or is just improved compability for AMD 200ge cpus? 
Whats changes?


----------



## st0neh

Asus is taking their sweet ass time with this AGESA update.


----------



## DarkHollow

st0neh said:


> Asus is taking their sweet ass time with this AGESA update.


Pretty sure that's due to them just moving to 1.0.0.7.


----------



## st0neh

DarkHollow said:


> Pretty sure that's due to them just moving to 1.0.0.7.


So how many AGESA updates are we gonna skip before they finally release an update?


----------



## Vento041

st0neh said:


> So how many AGESA updates are we gonna skip before they finally release an update?


1 -> 1.0.0.6


----------



## CJMitsuki

I used the C7H wifi bios with AGESA 1.0.0.6 and cross flashed it to my non wifi C7H and it flashed perfectly without the bugs others complained about. About to start testing but even initially i saw a good improvement on my 3533mhz setup and I know of another who can boot 3733 stable easily


----------



## bernek

MSI B350 PRO VD PLUS new bios with AGESA 1.0.0.6


----------



## PcPAirgun

CJMitsuki said:


> I used the C7H wifi bios with AGESA 1.0.0.6 and cross flashed it to my non wifi C7H and it flashed perfectly...


Would be interessting if you can crossflash the strix X470 bios onto the strix X370. I doubt they really changed something important, and maybe we can get the "performance enhancer" on the X370 too.


----------



## CJMitsuki

PcPAirgun said:


> CJMitsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used the C7H wifi bios with AGESA 1.0.0.6 and cross flashed it to my non wifi C7H and it flashed perfectly...
> 
> 
> 
> Would be interessting if you can crossflash the strix X470 bios onto the strix X370. I doubt they really changed something important, and maybe we can get the "performance enhancer" on the X370 too.
Click to expand...

Don’t try that, in my case the motherboards are exactly the same besides the added WiFi capabilities. You’d brick your board I’m betting.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

I'm not going to try. 😉


----------



## kaiserc

MSI X370 Gaming PLUS New Bios 7A33v5F
http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A33v5F.zip

- Update AGESA Code 1.0.0.6

Oh MSI now have included BLCH : ) , no voltage offset yet 

@1usmus
Patiently waiting for your magic with this new bios! 

Thanks


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus I was just told there is a newer version of AMIBCP then what we have in the wild. More and more manufactures will be switching to it. We will have to wait for it to leak.


----------



## ireg4all

@1usmus Does the "*x470-f Strix*" bios mod have the *Core Performance Boost* "Enabled" option unlocked ? My current bios only allowes me to choose Auto/Disabled


----------



## hojnikb

any chance of integrating min fan speed feature on a Gigabyte B450M-DS3H ?

Fan curve works fine, but i have to control the fan speed via voltage and that means sometimes voltage is so low, that it makes the fan twitch until temp drops low enough for the curve % to be low enough.
But i still want to retain fan stop feature.

Ive seen other boards having the option to set the minimum fan speed.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/Z87_MPOWER_MAX/images/MSI_SnapShot_35.jpg


----------



## Exostenza

@1usmus Is there a reason for the BIOS mods on the Asus boards (specifically for me the Strix B350-F Gaming) to be on 3803 and not 3805 or 4024?


----------



## Vento041

@*Exostenza* there is a 4011 mod


----------



## sideeffect

@Exostenza He didn't bother with the latest couple because they were just the same AGESA with minor unspecified changes. I have been using 4011 mod now for months and it is okay. 

I nearly replaced my Motherboard over the sales because ASUS are taking so damn long with the BIOS updates but plan to now wait for the new generation hopefully they will release something decent in Micro ATX this time. I don't think my next motherboard will be ASUS though because I am disappointed in them.


----------



## jznomoney

@1usmus can you modify the update bios for MSI X470 GAMING PRO.

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79v15.zip


Thanks in advanced for all your help.


----------



## gerardfraser

jznomoney said:


> @1usmus can you modify the update bios for MSI X470 GAMING PRO.
> 
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79v15.zip
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced for all your help.


Can I ask what needs to be modified with the new MSI X470 BIOS,I thought in the new BIOS things like BLCK overclocking is unlocked.Just wondering if I am missing something.


----------



## dobermann24

@1usmus
Hey, i am new here. My question is can you pls update the mod BIOS for the Asus Rog strix x470-f Gaming ? 
Has anyone Testet the Mod BIOS for the Asus rog strix x470-f gaming ?

thanks


----------



## Exostenza

Vento041 said:


> @*Exostenza* there is a 4011 mod





sideeffect said:


> @Exostenza He didn't bother with the latest couple because they were just the same AGESA with minor unspecified changes. I have been using 4011 mod now for months and it is okay.
> 
> I nearly replaced my Motherboard over the sales because ASUS are taking so damn long with the BIOS updates but plan to now wait for the new generation hopefully they will release something decent in Micro ATX this time. I don't think my next motherboard will be ASUS though because I am disappointed in them.


4011 is known to have a lot more problems with memory than 4024 which is the best best of the 4xxx bios revisions so it is strange he doesn't have that one out as his mod due to it being significantly more stable (according to everyone on the official forums). I was running 4024 for a while but since I have Ryzen 1 and the 4xxx revisions so far have only really benefited Ryzen 1.5 and has caused some CPU stability issues for Ryzen 1 I have gone back to 3805 which is way more stable for me on my R5 1600. It would be awesome to get a modded version of 3805 due to these reasons for me and I was particularily interested in why he chose 3803 which isn't actually available on the Asus website (it goes from 3401 to 3805) so what is so special about 3803? I'm just curious. Also anxiously awaiting a BIOS update with the new AGESA 1.0.0.6 as apparently it does wonders for both generations of Ryzen when it comes to stability, overclocking, and RAM compatibility. 

I have been wanting to try this modded BIOS out for a while so I just wanted to understand why he chose 3803 to do 3 revisions of and not touch 3805. Also, after reading about 4011 on the official forums I wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole and going back from 4024 to 3805 has allowed me to be rock solid again where 4024 introduced some issues.


----------



## sideeffect

Exostenza said:


> 4011 is known to have a lot more problems with memory than 4024 which is the best best of the 4xxx bios revisions so it is strange he doesn't have that one out as his mod due to it being significantly more stable (according to everyone on the official forums). I was running 4024 for a while but since I have Ryzen 1 and the 4xxx revisions so far have only really benefited Ryzen 1.5 and has caused some CPU stability issues for Ryzen 1 I have gone back to 3805 which is way more stable for me on my R5 1600. It would be awesome to get a modded version of 3805 due to these reasons for me and I was particularily interested in why he chose 3803 which isn't actually available on the Asus website (it goes from 3401 to 3805) so what is so special about 3803? I'm just curious. Also anxiously awaiting a BIOS update with the new AGESA 1.0.0.6 as apparently it does wonders for both generations of Ryzen when it comes to stability, overclocking, and RAM compatibility.
> 
> I have been wanting to try this modded BIOS out for a while so I just wanted to understand why he chose 3803 to do 3 revisions of and not touch 3805. Also, after reading about 4011 on the official forums I wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole and going back from 4024 to 3805 has allowed me to be rock solid again where 4024 introduced some issues.


There was nothing special about the versions he decided to mod. If they came out and he had time he made the mod BIOS. If they were released and seemed minor revisions or uninteresting he didn't. I havn't had any memory related problems with 4011 for 6 months so I guess any problems are memory specific.


----------



## Filters83

On my brother pc whit a b 350 f the 4024 allow to 3000mhz on D die memory stable and fully stable, whit the previous bios version max was 2933


----------



## Vento041

4024 changed how bios files are structured... so a new version of AMIBCP is needed to mod them... but first it has to leak from other sources since us (simple ppl) can't simply "just buy it" (lol cit.)


----------



## Rocketval

gerardfraser said:


> Can I ask what needs to be modified with the new MSI X470 BIOS,I thought in the new BIOS things like BLCK overclocking is unlocked.Just wondering if I am missing something.


Still no offset voltage as far as I know, even on msi x470 gaming m7 ac.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

What's newest for Hero VI ?


----------



## gerardfraser

Rocketval said:


> Still no offset voltage as far as I know, even on msi x470 gaming m7 ac.


Yes but even on modded BIOS there will be no offset CPU voltage.


----------



## kazablanka

gerardfraser said:


> Yes but even on modded BIOS there will be no offset CPU voltage.


Msi add offset voltage for x399 boards ,why they can't do the same for x470? No offset option is the main reason people doesn't buy this boards.


----------



## 1usmus

Guys, next week most motherboards will get an update with a new microcode. In this regard, I have a dilemma about how relevant the modification is. Previously, the meaning was that the memory was more stable, now the new microcode shows excellent results without modifications.


----------



## 1usmus

kazablanka said:


> Msi add offset voltage for x399 boards ,why they can't do the same for x470? No offset option is the main reason people doesn't buy this boards.


i will check


----------



## blunden

1usmus said:


> Guys, next week most motherboards will get an update with a new microcode. In this regard, I have a dilemma about how relevant the modification is. Previously, the meaning was that the memory was more stable, now the new microcode shows excellent results without modifications.


 Interesting! Let's hope ASUS manages to release an update for their X370 boards this time.


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> Guys, next week most motherboards will get an update with a new microcode. In this regard, I have a dilemma about how relevant the modification is. Previously, the meaning was that the memory was more stable, now the new microcode shows excellent results without modifications.


Is it even possible to modify the BIOS files with the current versions of AMIBCP and other tools?

As a B350 owner with a 2700x how will the new BIOS compare without Precision boost overdrive unlocked and Spread Spectrum disabled. Do you think it will be a case of losing CPU speed but maybe gaining memory speed?



blunden said:


> Interesting! Let's hope ASUS manages to release an update for their X370 boards this time.


Yes that would be nice


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

I bet some manufactors still hide options or not fully unlock them, so some bios mods still make sense. Keep up the good work. 🙂


----------



## CaptainCab21

What would the benefits of the mod be for my Asus B350f Strix motherboard? Would i get more overclocking features?
Thanks


----------



## hajcs2

1usmus said:


> Guys, next week most motherboards will get an update with a new microcode. In this regard, I have a dilemma about how relevant the modification is. Previously, the meaning was that the memory was more stable, now the new microcode shows excellent results without modifications.


Do you mean that they will release new bioses or just that they will be given stuff from AMD? Also do you know if Gigabyte will release 1.0.0.6 with that update?


----------



## mtrai

For bios modding we depend on several tools. We need AMIBCP which apparently some manufacturers are already using a new version then what we have in the wild so it does not work with the newer bios. We cannot buy AMIBCP so we have to wait for a leak of it. That is just one part. Some things can modified and might or might not show via UEFITOOL, IFR Extractor, and HxD editing.


----------



## 1usmus

New AMIBCP is not needed, all bios with a new microcode can be edited, i checked 

The final product should appear this week (bioses with agesa 1.0.0.6).


----------



## mtrai

1usmus said:


> New AMIBCP is not needed, all bios with a new microcode can be edited, i checked
> 
> The final product should appear this week (bioses with agesa 1.0.0.6).


I mean being able to edit the menus in AMIBCP for ASUS now. As I said they are using a newer AMIBCP then is what is in the wild. Hence we do not have access as I have posted screenshots already with the newest bios. The reason being is also as I have stated. Was advised was just gonna have to wait until it is leaked into the wild. I also said the other editing can still be done with the same tools.


----------



## dobermann24

1usmus said:


> New AMIBCP is not needed, all bios with a new microcode can be edited, i checked
> 
> The final product should appear this week (bioses with agesa 1.0.0.6).


Yeah cool, for the asus rog strix x470-f gaming is the new bios out. Do you can/make a new mod from this Bios ? This would be great.


----------



## netman

i want to try 1usmus's instructions to flash the newest original Bios (1103) onto my Asus CH7 but i am not sure about all the steps (as the instructions also include a modded bios that i don't need/have for the ch7)

1. format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT32 option)

i did rufus format with boot selection - non bootable, partition scheme - gpt, target system - bios or uefi and file system - fat32

2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OH...LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive
3. copy our BIOS into the BOOT folder on flash drive

i copied bios 1103.CAP for CH7 into the boot Folder on the usb stick

4. boot system from our flash drive (UEFI mode)

5. select the name of the partition 
in my case, fs6: 


6. enter the following commands:
fs6:
cd EFI
cd BOOT
ls

Afuefix64 1103.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG


7. waiting for the end of the update

but what to do then as i have no mod bios to flash ? i rebooted an got stuck in a boot loop so i had to downgrade bios via flashback ? so whats the thing to do after step 7 if you just want to flash a normal bios with this instructions - ore ist this not possible ?


----------



## shenosuke

@1usmus any chance to you mod biostar x470 gt8 bios? 

seems biostar dont care about their customers, only 3 bios made until today with early launch ryzen bugs, and i think that they gonna skip 1.0.0.6.

list of issues that im experiencing.

-misreading PSU rail voltages. ( hwinfo64 and aida64)
-audio popping, (the biggest issue at this moment), maybe can be caused by my dual rank ram that is not on QVL of this mobo. (



 , this video can show what is happening)
-550mhz cpu clock after wake up from sleep/hibernate.
-normally after power outages, pc cant boot until i full clear cmos, sometimes i need reflash bios because even cleaning cmos i have some freezes in games.
- bios get corrupted like 2x without me doing anything.
-long POST time
-many memory options missing in bios


that's what a biostar said: "We've just updated AGESA Pinncle Pl 1.0.0.4c recently because Pinncle Pl 1.0.0.6 does not have critical improvements, so we've decided not to update this one." (source - win raid forum).

sorry for my english, and thanks in advance.


----------



## apple020997

Hello!
I have a Prime X370-Pro (Ryzen 7 2700X, watercooled in a loop shared with a Vega 64, 2x240 rads) with the modded 4011 BIOS. MUCH better than the stock 4012 one (Precision Boos Overdrive is AWESOME).
Strangely enough, it's around a month since my boost clocks in lightly threaded uses (old games, single-core LAME MP3 conversions...) reduced from 4.3GHz to "only" 4.15-4.2GHz... I didn't change anything hardware or software.

Anyway, I hope that Asus releases quickly a BIOS with the last AGESA (PinnaclePI 1.0.0.6 I think) and that someone unlocks it like the current modded 4011, because I'd like to keep PBO and have a better support for the RAM, as the new AGESA promises to do.


----------



## Jspinks020

The Microcenter kit runs great with it..but yeah its probably dogged out. But not that bad. didn't really pick up a whole much in latency just left it on cr1 profile. At just about the Limit of Board/Chip anyways. Unit and could set eyes on gpu and monitor as well. I think 1.45v is still high but about right.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Looking forward to the Meg Creation X399 being added to the list with BIOS 1.20  Thanks @1usmus for your awesome work.


----------



## DalaiBrahma

How long... @1usmus , no news abot GB X470 AOUG biosmod ? I am sad about 'cpu dvid' limit, (+0,206V máx ~ Vcore 1,365V).
F4d has no changes to me.

.


----------



## CaptainCab21

Would flashing this bios to my Asus Strix b350F give me any more options for overclocking or would it remain the same thanks?


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

CaptainCab21 said:


> Would flashing this bios to my Asus Strix b350F give me any more options for overclocking or would it remain the same thanks?


Most likely you'll see more options for ram overclocking and for cpu you'll get configurable pbo settings for x-variants.
That's what i got on the strix x370-f. 😉


----------



## tajf88

New C6H AGESA 1.0.0.6 bios is out ^^


----------



## kilogrm70

*BIOS 4207 FOR ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING*

A new bios for the B350-F board was released today (12/13/18). It mentions improved compatibility and performance for Athlon™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Processors, but that's it. Can anyone verify whether it also updates the AGESA Code to 1.0.0.6? The new bios is listed below.

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/m...455.1539579338


----------



## sideeffect

kilogrm70 said:


> A new bios for the B350-F board was released today (12/13/18). It mentions improved compatibility and performance for Athlon™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Processors, but that's it. Can anyone verify whether it also updates the AGESA Code to 1.0.0.6? The new bios is listed below.
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/m...455.1539579338


Version 4207 2018/12/138.26 MBytes

TUF B350M-PLUS GAMING BIOS 4207
Improve compatibility and performance with for Athlon™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Processors

Yes I checked with the TUF which has the same changelog and it is indeed AGESA!V9 PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.6!

Edit - So far it's a lot slower than modded 4011 due to not having Precision boost overdrive. 

There seems to be a bug (check Attachment) with something probably Ryzen timing checker but my dual rank RAM is detected as single rank using Ryzen timing checker. With 4011 it was detected properly as 1DPC-DR.
@1usmus Any chance you can unlock Precision boost overdrive and disable spread spectrum for the TUF-B350M on latest BIOS? I am trying to do it myself but worried I will mess it up as the options are not listed in the TUF SCT. I'm guessing you use a different SCT from another Asus BIOS and unhide the options and replace it?


----------



## CaptainCab21

Thanks i might have to flash it to see what the difference would be. Would I get vcore voltage or still offset?


BTW i am currently on bios 4024


----------



## matheuskta

sideeffect said:


> Version 4207 2018/12/138.26 MBytes
> 
> TUF B350M-PLUS GAMING BIOS 4207
> Improve compatibility and performance with for Athlon™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Processors
> 
> Yes I checked with the TUF which has the same changelog and it is indeed AGESA!V9 PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.6!
> 
> Edit - So far it's a lot slower than modded 4011 due to not having Precision boost overdrive.
> 
> There seems to be a bug (check Attachment) with something probably Ryzen timing checker but my dual rank RAM is detected as single rank using Ryzen timing checker. With 4011 it was detected properly as 1DPC-DR.
> 
> @*1usmus* Any chance you can unlock Precision boost overdrive and disable spread spectrum for the TUF-B350M on latest BIOS? I am trying to do it myself but worried I will mess it up as the options are not listed in the TUF SCT. I'm guessing you use a different SCT from another Asus BIOS and unhide the options and replace it?


Did you notice any improvement in your TUF using this new bios version? In my case, now I can reach 3200 CL16 using my micron b-die :thumb: but my latency is really worst.:thumbsdow Even at 3066, my latency was 72,6ns in the last bios but now is 77,8ns. :worriedsm


----------



## sideeffect

matheuskta said:


> Did you notice any improvement in your TUF using this new bios version? In my case, now I can reach 3200 CL16 using my micron b-die :thumb: but my latency is really worst.:thumbsdow Even at 3066, my latency was 72,6ns in the last bios but now is 77,8ns. :worriedsm


I havn't had a chance to improve my overclock yet but I do get the same latency at the same settings as I did with 4011 which is around 69ns. 

Are you sure you didn't forget a setting like Power down enable? Leaving that enabled can raise latency by 5ns so make sure it's disabled.



CaptainCab21 said:


> Thanks i might have to flash it to see what the difference would be. Would I get vcore voltage or still offset?
> BTW i am currently on bios 4024


Voltage would be the same as previously. For me it's offset. Offset is also the preferred option going forward because it works so much better with precision boost for the new CPU's like 2600x/2700x.


----------



## Filters83

What the hell asus forget to release BIOS for my rog x370 f


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> Guys, next week most motherboards will get an update with a new microcode. In this regard, I have a dilemma about how relevant the modification is. Previously, the meaning was that the memory was more stable, now the new microcode shows excellent results without modifications.


I guess the mods are not needed now?

What does AGESA 1.0.0.6 bring new in terms of overclocking? What should I try next?


----------



## matheuskta

sideeffect said:


> I havn't had a chance to improve my overclock yet but I do get the same latency at the same settings as I did with 4011 which is around 69ns.
> 
> Are you sure you didn't forget a setting like Power down enable? Leaving that enabled can raise latency by 5ns so make sure it's disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage would be the same as previously. For me it's offset. Offset is also the preferred option going forward because it works so much better with precision boost for the new CPU's like 2600x/2700x.


At first look it is at same setting but with more time I'll look deeper. Thx


----------



## setesetesete

New bios for x370-f is out!


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4207.zip


----------



## sideeffect

In my opinion without mods the updated stock BIOS sucks for a 2700x if you want to use precision boost and not manual overclocking. The stock EDC limit of 140A means a 2700x is limited to 3.9GHz all core boost and 4Ghz during gaming vs 4GHz all core boost and 4.2Ghz while gaming on 4011mod. 

In Cinebench this means
Cinebench 4011 mod = 1828
Cinebench 4207 stock = 1778

Using a 2600x might not matter as much as it wont hit the EDC limit.

So if a mod BIOS can't be made to unlock the Precision Boost Overdrive then I guess I'll have to go back to 4011mod until I get a new motherboard when the 5 series is released.


----------



## Filters83

setesetesete said:


> New bios for x370-f is out!
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4207.zip


Wow thx man ! Where did u find it ?
Its not on the asus site yet !


----------



## matheuskta

sideeffect said:


> I havn't had a chance to improve my overclock yet but I do get the same latency at the same settings as I did with 4011 which is around 69ns.
> 
> Are you sure you didn't forget a setting like Power down enable? Leaving that enabled can raise latency by 5ns so make sure it's disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage would be the same as previously. For me it's offset. Offset is also the preferred option going forward because it works so much better with precision boost for the new CPU's like 2600x/2700x.


That is it! Power Gear Down was AUTO. Setting to Disable, I could reach 72,8ns! Thx!


----------



## Filters83

sideeffect said:


> In my opinion without mods the updated stock BIOS sucks for a 2700x if you want to use precision boost and not manual overclocking. The stock EDC limit of 140A means a 2700x is limited to 3.9GHz all core boost and 4Ghz during gaming vs 4GHz all core boost and 4.2Ghz while gaming on 4011mod.
> 
> In Cinebench this means
> Cinebench 4011 mod = 1828
> Cinebench 4207 stock = 1778
> 
> Using a 2600x might not matter as much as it wont hit the EDC limit.
> 
> So if a mod BIOS can't be made to unlock the Precision Boost Overdrive then I guess I'll have to go back to 4011mod until I get a new motherboard when the 5 series is released.


You are wrong i notice the problem aswell whit a 2600x whit the other bios i was able to boost more than now
So i remember someone say this bios are moddable aswell right ?


----------



## sideeffect

Filters83 said:


> You are wrong i notice the problem aswell whit a 2600x whit the other bios i was able to boost more than now
> So i remember someone say this bios are moddable aswell right ?


Yes it is possible to mod. I have managed to unlock the AMD CBS menu and to disable Spread Spectrum and reveal hidden BIOS options like C6 etc.

I have not been able to reveal the Precision boost overdrive yet and probably will need 1usmus to do that because I am stuck.


----------



## kilogrm70

kilogrm70 said:


> A new bios for the B350-F board was released today (12/13/18). It mentions improved compatibility and performance for Athlon™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Processors, but that's it. Can anyone verify whether it also updates the AGESA Code to 1.0.0.6? The new bios is listed below.
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/m...455.1539579338


This Strix B350-F Version 4207 bios does indeed update the AGESA Code to 1.0.0.6, which is welcome news.


----------



## robolee

kilogrm70 said:


> This Strix B350-F Version 4207 bios does indeed update the AGESA Code to 1.0.0.6, which is welcome news.


Flashed it and didn't feel any different at all. granted my 3000mhz M-Die Ram still working fine at 3000mhz. any higher = error


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

@1usmus 
I've just modded the 4207 BIOS for STRIX X370-F and turned on a few of the settings which were off as per the guide but when I checked the txt file of your older 3803 modded BIOS I noticed a section that isn't in the original 3803 or 4207 BIOS which has kinda thrown me. The section in question is the following regarding XFR - Ref: XFR 2.0 Configuration, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xFFFF, VarStore: 0x0, QuestionId: 0xA2, FormId: 0x7045 {0F 0F 22 02 22 02 A2 00 00 00 FF FF 00 45 70}
Can I just check, is this needed at all in the 4207 BIOS to unlock the PBE & XFR options or is the ones mentioned in the guide enough to unlock the features i'm after? I have a 2700X CPU so want to have access to those options if possible but I can't spot anywhere in the stock BIOS's to unlock them as is in the modded txt file so i'm guessing it's something you've added in manually? Is there any chance you can list the additions you made to unlock those features at all and how you did it if it requires something different please or better yet release a modded BIOS with those features and other unlocks as per your usual mods rather than me flashing a BIOS that might kill my board (which I doubt as i've only changed the 46 02 code to 47 02 in all possible positions in HxD so in theory it should only unlock/show some new menu's). I can upload the BIOS as i've modded it so far if you want to take a look or whatever, just let me know. Thanks


----------



## barton0426

*asus crosshair vi hero c6h 6401 bios mod request*

hi 1usmus.

asus c6h bios 6401 with the new agesa 1.0.0.6 has come out.

could you be kind enough to modified this 6401 please?

thanks in advance


----------



## sideeffect

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> @1usmus
> I've just modded the 4207 BIOS for STRIX X370-F and turned on a few of the settings which were off as per the guide but when I checked the txt file of your older 3803 modded BIOS I noticed a section that isn't in the original 3803 or 4207 BIOS which has kinda thrown me........


Yes I am at the same stage as you I have unlocked everything that is possible to unlock using the hex editor (that doesn't require adding additional lines) but it is not possible to reveal precision boost overdrive that way. I also compared 4011 stock vs mod and noticed what you were talking about with the additional entries and like I said earlier 1usmus has either used a different SCT from another BIOS or manually added those options using hex. Either way it is next level editing and I am scared to go that far because of the risks. I did look at the other ASUS BIOS versions for x450/x470 and couldn't find an obvious candidate.

The good news is that the 4207 does have the option of precision boost overdrive although no longer a manual setting but does not have the Suppress toggle.

0xD7CE One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBC, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
0xD7DF One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
0xD7E6 One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 94 00 00 00 00}
0xD7ED One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 9F 00 00 00 01}
0xD7F4 End One Of {29 02}


----------



## Filters83

sideeffect said:


> Yes I am at the same stage as you I have unlocked everything that is possible to unlock using the hex editor (that doesn't require adding additional lines) but it is not possible to reveal precision boost overdrive that way. I also compared 4011 stock vs mod and noticed what you were talking about with the additional entries and like I said earlier 1usmus has either used a different SCT from another BIOS or manually added those options using hex. Either way it is next level editing and I am scared to go that far because of the risks. I did look at the other ASUS BIOS versions for x450/x470 and couldn't find an obvious candidate.
> 
> The good news is that the 4207 does have the option of precision boost overdrive although no longer a manual setting but does not have the Suppress toggle.
> 
> 0xD7CE One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBC, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
> 0xD7DF One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
> 0xD7E6 One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 94 00 00 00 00}
> 0xD7ED One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 9F 00 00 00 01}
> 0xD7F4 End One Of {29 02}


What does this mean ? He have the PE level ?
Anyway i rly you hope you guys figure out how to implement lost option ^^
Thx in advance


----------



## sideeffect

Filters83 said:


> What does this mean ? He have the PE level ?


It means it's not as simple as following the tutorial in OP.


----------



## blunden

setesetesete said:


> New bios for x370-f is out!
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4207.zip


 Thanks! Just flashed it and can confirm it's indeed AGESA 1.0.0.6. 

Where did you find it? Did you just guess the file name or was it listed somewhere? I checked a few different regional sites and didn't find it.



Filters83 said:


> Wow thx man ! Where did u find it ?
> Its not on the asus site yet !


 I'm also curious. The only reference I find to it is the post above and a reddit post by the same person. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/a65l62/new_bios_for_rog_strix_x370f/

EDIT: By guessing the URL, I found a 4207 release for the Prime X370 Pro motherboard as well. 

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-4207.zip

EDIT 2: Asus Prime X370 A too:

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-A/PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-4207.zip


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

I hope we'll see some mods soon. The 4207 for the strix x370-f finally got me from 3466 cl14 to 3533 cl14 ram speed. Maybe some more, but that'll take some hours to test.


----------



## 1usmus

1. Modification of new bios from all Asus motherboards is impossible (some bios such as 6401 cannot be edited on the current version of tools). Asus uses new packaging. We need to wait for the update modding tools.

2. Precision boost (Scalar) is impossible to unlock, AMD has changed functions in the microcode (the function no takes on the value from the "Scalar" setting). I do not know the reasons. By the way, this is a key feature of the 4xx series

3. Modification for Biostar motherboards is not possible. 

4. Modification for Gigabyte motherboards in doubt, it is not possible to update the BIOS using Afuefix

_______

*I want to give you an explanation of why modifications used to make great sense.*

Previously, raw microcode required additional settings to get a stable system. At the moment, most of the settings that you want to see are not needed, the automatic mode is ideal in most cases. Motherboard manufacturers follow my recommendations.
In my records and presets, I do not use modifications.

At the moment, new bios became available. I keep a close eye on the results that users receive. And if these results are worse than the previous ones, I will release the modifications.

I also want to note one nuance. Your presets created in the BIOS version with microcode 1.0.0.2 or 1.0.0.4 will require a new global setting in the new bios.

Also, the microcode 1.0.0.6 update will be released soon. For example, bios 151 (mod) for the motherboard MSI M7 AC https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iHzUfiUx8zvR9OvgtDk7TF8y0EvsmYJV


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> 1. Modification of new bios from Asus is impossible. Asus uses new packaging. We need to wait for the update modding tools.
> 
> 2. Precision boost (Scalar) is impossible to unlock, AMD has changed functions in the microcode (the function no takes on the value from the "Scalar" setting). I do not know the reasons. By the way, this is a key feature of the 4xx series
> 
> 3. Modification for Biostar motherboards is not possible.
> 
> 4. Modification for Gigabyte motherboards in doubt, it is not possible to update the BIOS using Afuefix
> 
> _______
> 
> *I want to give you an explanation of why modifications used to make great sense.*
> 
> Previously, raw microcode required additional settings to get a stable system. At the moment, most of the settings that you want to see are not needed, the automatic mode is ideal in most cases. Motherboard manufacturers follow my recommendations.
> In my records and presets, I do not use modifications.
> 
> At the moment, new bios became available. I keep a close eye on the results that users receive. And if these results are worse than the previous ones, I will release the modifications.
> 
> I also want to note one nuance. Your presets created in the BIOS version with microcode 1.0.0.2 or 1.0.0.4 will require a new global setting in the new bios.
> 
> Also, the microcode 1.0.0.6 update will be released soon. For example, bios 151 (mod) for the motherboard MSI M7 AC https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iHzUfiUx8zvR9OvgtDk7TF8y0EvsmYJV


Regarding your 1st point, do you mean as in regards to the PBO & XFR being unlocked because i've modded the 4207 BIOS and flashed my Strix X370-F board just today with all options available to unlock by changing the code to 47 02 in HxD & enabling a few extras in AMIBCP and it's running along pretty much as before albeit without the extra things you add in yourself. My Cinebench scores are better than before at 1632 which is 60 points better than before with the same settings but i've noticed in Ryzen master that in desktop the CPU will run happily around 4050-4075Mhz but as soon as Cinebench runs it drops down on all cores to 3850! Maybe it's always happened and i've not noticed but it's noticed now so am wondering if I need to do anything to stop it from doing that if anybody knows?


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> 1. Modification of new bios from Asus is impossible. Asus uses new packaging. We need to wait for the update modding tools.
> 
> 2. Precision boost (Scalar) is impossible to unlock, AMD has changed functions in the microcode (the function no takes on the value from the "Scalar" setting). I do not know the reasons. By the way, this is a key feature of the 4xx series


Hi 1usmus. I was able to use the existing tools just fine to modify the 4207 BIOS for the TUF-B350m. I disabled Spread spectrum enabled AMD CBS the only issue was not being able to unlock Precision boost overdrive.

Also Reous seems to have managed to make a BIOS for the x370 prime that unlocks Precision boost overdrive with a profile or mod BIOS. https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html#7.1

The issue with new BIOS is with Precision boost overdrive being removed from the new BIOS which makes it a lot slower for most people. The Scalar isn't such a big deal.


----------



## 1usmus

I checked some Asus boards last night, one of the 6401 bios for the crosshair, it was impossible to edit it 

This is great news, I’ll check all features now.

I have a question for you. In the basic version of the BIOS, there are no PBO settings?


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> I checked some Asus boards last night, one of the 6401 bios for the crosshair, it was impossible to edit it
> 
> This is great news, I’ll check all features now.
> 
> I have a question for you. In the basic version of the BIOS, there are no PBO settings?


There is no option anywhere in BIOS menu or AMD CBS menu but it is mentioned inside the IFR.txt file. The problem is there is no toggle for example changing True {46 02} to False {47 02}.

This is the reference to it in the IFR

0xD7CC End {29 02}
0xD7CE One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBC, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
0xD7DF One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
0xD7E6 One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 94 00 00 00 00}
0xD7ED One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 9F 00 00 00 01}
0xD7F4 End One Of {29 02}
0xD7F6 End If {29 02}


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> There is no option anywhere in BIOS menu or AMD CBS menu but it is mentioned inside the IFR.txt file. The problem is there is no toggle for example changing True {46 02} to False {47 02}.
> 
> This is the reference to it in the IFR
> 
> 0xD7CC End {29 02}
> 0xD7CE One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBC, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
> 0xD7DF One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
> 0xD7E6 One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 94 00 00 00 00}
> 0xD7ED One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 9F 00 00 00 01}
> 0xD7F4 End One Of {29 02}
> 0xD7F6 End If {29 02}


how to unlock i know 

well, let it be according to you, I will make modifications

What is your processor?

_______________________________________________________________

*How to unlock Precision boost on Asus boards*

In cbs file (GUID PE32 *A5E369C8*) need replace this code 

29 02 0A 82 12 86 0E 00 05 00 17 02 12 06 A8 00 02 00 17 02 16 02 29 02 05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00 09 07 10 00 10 00 0F 09 07 94 00 00 00 00 09 07 9F 00 00 00 01 29 02

on 

05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00 09 07 10 00 10 00 0F 09 07 94 00 00 00 00 09 07 9F 00 00 00 01 29 02 29 02 0A 82 12 86 0E 00 05 00 17 02 12 06 A8 00 02 00 17 02 16 02 29 02

If you are afraid, wait for modifications from me


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> how to unlock i know
> 
> well, let it be according to you, I will make modifications
> 
> What is your processor?


I have 2700x. Using TUF B350M-Plus motherboard https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> I have 2700x. Using TUF B350M-Plus motherboard https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> Thanks for looking.


are you ready to be a beta tester?


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> are you ready to be a beta tester?


Yes I can test it in a little while. Thanks 

Edit- Okay I have edited the code as per your instructions and it looks okay. I will flash it in a bit just playing a game ATM. 

Old

0xD7B6 End {29 02}
0xD7B8 Suppress If {0A 82}
0xD7BA QuestionId: 0xE equals value 0x5 {12 86 0E 00 05 00}
0xD7C0 Not {17 02}
0xD7C2 QuestionId: 0xA8 equals value 0x2 {12 06 A8 00 02 00}
0xD7C8 Not {17 02}
0xD7CA Or {16 02}
0xD7CC End {29 02}
0xD7CE One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBC, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
0xD7DF One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
0xD7E6 One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 94 00 00 00 00}
0xD7ED One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 9F 00 00 00 01}
0xD7F4 End One Of {29 02}


New

0xD7B6 One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBC, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
0xD7C7  One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
0xD7CE One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 94 00 00 00 00}
0xD7D5 One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 9F 00 00 00 01}
0xD7DC End One Of {29 02}
0xD7DE End {29 02}
0xD7E0 Suppress If {0A 82}
0xD7E2 QuestionId: 0xE equals value 0x5 {12 86 0E 00 05 00}
0xD7E8 Not {17 02}
0xD7EA QuestionId: 0xA8 equals value 0x2 {12 06 A8 00 02 00}
0xD7F0 Not {17 02}
0xD7F2 Or {16 02}
0xD7F4 End {29 02}


----------



## pajdek

FYI asus strix x470 bios can be modded too.


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> Yes I can test it in a little while. Thanks


TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-4207 MOD https://drive.google.com/open?id=1vzKviZuXg_Pkv2zwXmt_dkqQJWtBzeL8



pajdek said:


> FYI asus strix x470 bios can be modded too.


I will not forget, you need to check the trial version


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> how to unlock i know
> 
> well, let it be according to you, I will make modifications
> 
> What is your processor?
> 
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> *How to unlock Precision boost on Asus boards*
> 
> In cbs file (GUID PE32 *A5E369C8*) need replace this code
> 
> 29 02 0A 82 12 86 0E 00 05 00 17 02 12 06 A8 00 02 00 17 02 16 02 29 02 05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00 09 07 10 00 10 00 0F 09 07 94 00 00 00 00 09 07 9F 00 00 00 01 29 02
> 
> on
> 
> 05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00 09 07 10 00 10 00 0F 09 07 94 00 00 00 00 09 07 9F 00 00 00 01 29 02 29 02 0A 82 12 86 0E 00 05 00 17 02 12 06 A8 00 02 00 17 02 16 02 29 02
> 
> If you are afraid, wait for modifications from me



I have what @sideeffect had in my X370-F cbs file also! If you wouldn't mind taking a look at that also and i'll beta test it for you?


----------



## 1usmus

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> I have what @sideeffect had in my X370-F cbs file also! If you wouldn't mind taking a look at that also and i'll beta test it for you?


you can risk 

I can still offer to return Scalar, but you need to be prepared that the board will have to be restored using a programmer or flashback


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> you can risk
> 
> I can still offer to return Scalar, but you need to be prepared that the board will have to be restored using a programmer or flashback


What do you mean by risk exactly? is there any more risk than normal flashing of modded bios like I flashed my own earlier? If no more risk then i'd be willing to give it a go, I do have access to a CH341A chip programmer of the likes you can get off of Ebay which i've used to flash an older motherboards bios chip with which didn't fix the board due to something else in the end. Could you also explain about the hex code you posted because I can find it in my cbs file but in the TUF bios you just posted I couldn't find it or the replacement hex code you said to replace it with so am a little confused what you meant by replacing it. Thanks


----------



## 1usmus

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> What do you mean by risk exactly? is there any more risk than normal flashing of modded bios like I flashed my own earlier? If no more risk then i'd be willing to give it a go, I do have access to a CH341A chip programmer of the likes you can get off of Ebay which i've used to flash an older motherboards bios chip with which didn't fix the board due to something else in the end. Could you also explain about the hex code you posted because I can find it in my cbs file but in the TUF bios you just posted I couldn't find it or the replacement hex code you said to replace it with so am a little confused what you meant by replacing it. Thanks


Write the result, there should be no problems

ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4207 MOD
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TUxvjDMCeg250YsjFLCNTCQowVFDjUaz


----------



## Filters83

1usmus said:


> I checked some Asus boards last night, one of the 6401 bios for the crosshair, it was impossible to edit it
> 
> This is great news, I’ll check all features now.
> 
> I have a question for you. In the basic version of the BIOS, there are no PBO settings?


Rog strix x370-F also miss pbo setting and i can notice the difference :\
If it possible to have beck this option the bios can be great ^^
So far memory stability its way superior at least for me
I was able to move from 3200 fast setting to 3466 safe mode whitout problem i just need to make some little adjustment for the 100% stable
P.S.
Btw why they remove the pbo opion ? i mean who care about scalar but the stock pbo its the whole point for people like me having X processor

Almost forgot ! What is this Mode 0 ?? Its the last thing remain on that menù, it was present also on the other bios version but i never understanded what he do


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> Write the result, there should be no problems
> 
> ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4207 MOD
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TUxvjDMCeg250YsjFLCNTCQowVFDjUaz


The bios flashed fine but it didn't unlock anything extra that I hadn't already unlocked with my own modded bios I made earlier today, I'm sure i'm supposed to see some extra menu's or unlocked stuff in menu's like the PBO scaler etc like in previous mods. I know you mentioned about it but not quite sure if you might have missed something maybe 'cos there's no difference otherwise. Thanks again and at the least it's a known working modded bios now to add to your list if everything's done to it that should be.


----------



## 1usmus

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> The bios flashed fine but it didn't unlock anything extra that I hadn't already unlocked with my own modded bios I made earlier today, I'm sure i'm supposed to see some extra menu's or unlocked stuff in menu's like the PBO scaler etc like in previous mods. I know you mentioned about it but not quite sure if you might have missed something maybe 'cos there's no difference otherwise. Thanks again and at the least it's a known working modded bios now to add to your list if everything's done to it that should be.


I haven’t unlocked the Scaler yet, let's understand it gradually. Is the PBO available now?


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> I haven’t unlocked the Scaler yet, let's understand it gradually. Is the PBO available now?


I didn't spot any PBO menu or anything unlocked in that regard, no different menu's or options to the 1 I modded myself. It should be in AMD CBS menu shouldn't it? I'm sure you have to enter another menu in there also from memory (not used modded bios for around 6 months now) and it's in there usually but I can't find that menu anywhere in AMD CBS.


----------



## Filters83

It can be related to this Mode0 option remain in AMD CBS menù ? Maby work like PBO or something like ?
If i remember correctly months ago i tried that option and did something to voltage but i have to ceck again


----------



## sideeffect

Flashing my test file now with the hex change.
@Filters83 No Mode0 is something different. Something to do with a test mode.


----------



## sideeffect

Okay flashed and can confirm the option is not revealed.
@1usmus Looking at the mod BIOS from Reous He has it slightly differently

0xD7AF Subtitle: Statement.Prompt: , Flags: 0x0 {02 87 02 00 00 00 00}
0xD7B6 End {29 02}
0xD7B8 One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBC, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
0xD7C9 One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
0xD7D0 One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 94 00 00 00 00}
0xD7D7 One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 9F 00 00 00 01}
0xD7DE End One Of {29 02}

vs

0xD7AF Subtitle: Statement.Prompt: , Flags: 0x0 {02 87 02 00 00 00 00}
0xD7B6 One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBC, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
0xD7C7 One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
0xD7CE One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 94 00 00 00 00}
0xD7D5 One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 9F 00 00 00 01}
0xD7DC End One Of {29 02}
0xD7DE End {29 02}


----------



## Desverger

Hi. Is there any chance to modify bios to lower PCH temperatures? I have Asus X370-I in idle I have 60C and while playing comes to 74C. This temperature is a nightmare. Problems have started since I uploaded the latest bios. I had max 60C early. (I do not remember the version I was trying to upgrade to the latest version, probably 3401 or 3803) I tried to go back to the older version but unfortunately no improvement. Since the temperature has increased after uploading the latest bios, I assume that there is the possibility of lowering through some parameters. I will be grateful for your help


----------



## Filters83

sideeffect said:


> Okay flashed and can confirm the option is not revealed.
> 
> @1usmus Looking at the mod BIOS from Reous He has it slightly differently
> 
> 0xD7AF Subtitle: Statement.Prompt: , Flags: 0x0 {02 87 02 00 00 00 00}
> 0xD7B6 End {29 02}
> 0xD7B8 One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBC, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
> 0xD7C9 One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
> 0xD7D0 One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 94 00 00 00 00}
> 0xD7D7 One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 9F 00 00 00 01}
> 0xD7DE End One Of {29 02}
> 
> vs
> 
> 0xD7AF Subtitle: Statement.Prompt: , Flags: 0x0 {02 87 02 00 00 00 00}
> 0xD7B6 One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBC, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 69 02 6A 02 BC 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
> 0xD7C7 One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
> 0xD7CE One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 94 00 00 00 00}
> 0xD7D5 One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 9F 00 00 00 01}
> 0xD7DC End One Of {29 02}
> 0xD7DE End {29 02}


Oh thx for explanation !
I leave you guys do the magic ^^
Btw thx for this work!


----------



## 1usmus

Right, i forgot about one cycle, i will bring this function to the main menu tomorrow
The main thing is that you do not have a brick


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> Right, i forgot about one cycle, i will bring this function to the main menu tomorrow
> The main thing is that you do not have a brick


Thanks for the help.


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> Right, i forgot about one cycle, i will bring this function to the main menu tomorrow
> The main thing is that you do not have a brick


I did wonder if something might have been missed/missing as I only had the ones unlocked that I was able to do myself. I'm glad it didn't brick the board either else i'd have had to gone to a friends to use his PC to recover! I'll keep my eyes open for the new bios with the other 'cycle' and hope that's the ticket! Thanks again


----------



## 1usmus

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> I did wonder if something might have been missed/missing as I only had the ones unlocked that I was able to do myself. I'm glad it didn't brick the board either else i'd have had to gone to a friends to use his PC to recover! I'll keep my eyes open for the new bios with the other 'cycle' and hope that's the ticket! Thanks again


At the moment, for 2 years, no mod has killed the motherboard. All the dangerous experiments I spend only on my technique

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lHnHcAa47bI2WUUUPNW2ZIgtQ-AvZ3pR
*PBO in main CBS menu*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eLoYD9Bl389V04CzHmpvaQvMXJl1oam8
*PBO + Scalar in main CBS menu *

________________

on my system, I managed to unlock the form, but variables are not transferred to the function, it seems that AMD has deprived all motherboards of the ability to control the scalar


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

@1usmus
Did you only mod pbo in the bios files, or some additional unlocks?


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> At the moment, for 2 years, no mod has killed the motherboard. All the dangerous experiments I spend only on my technique
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lHnHcAa47bI2WUUUPNW2ZIgtQ-AvZ3pR
> *PBO in main CBS menu*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eLoYD9Bl389V04CzHmpvaQvMXJl1oam8
> *PBO + Scalar in main CBS menu *
> 
> ________________
> 
> on my system, I managed to unlock the form, but variables are not transferred to the function, it seems that AMD has deprived all motherboards of the ability to control the scalar


Thanks for the updated bios, i'll flash it once i'm back home in about an hour or 2 and report back my findings, I know what to look out for in the benchmark programs etc from the stock version. One quick question you might be able to answer for me though is the point I made earlier regarding the CPU running at 4050-4075 in desktop but once I run CB15 it drops the all core boost down to 3850 throughout the benching, any particular reason for this at all or am I missing something? Also, it used to be possible to change the EDC/PPT/TDC/PTC limits further before, has this now been removed or is it possible to unlock those at all? Thanks again for all your work so far, it's appreciated to say the least.

EDIT:- I just spotted the EDC etc options unlocked in your pic so no need to reply regarding them.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks @1usmus for your works on the MSI MEG Creation BIOS files !


----------



## sideeffect

Without overdrive enabled the board hits its EDC limit at 140A and then throttles the CPU frequency until it is using that limit. So when all cores are utilised the power use increases and the frequency reduces.

Most motherboards EDC limit is 168A when overdrive is enabled so the boost can now reach 4GHz + when stressed.

In the past with manual settings anything above the motherboard limit was ignored so there was no point setting for example 175A EDC. Setting 0 also would use the motherboard maximum.

AMD seems to have removed manual but it shouldn't really matter other than making custom power saving modes for if you have limited cooling for example.

You can see the motherboard limits using Ryzen master and also what is currently being used. Only the EDC limit really matters as it hits that limit first.


----------



## 1usmus

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> Thanks for the updated bios, i'll flash it once i'm back home in about an hour or 2 and report back my findings, I know what to look out for in the benchmark programs etc from the stock version. One quick question you might be able to answer for me though is the point I made earlier regarding the CPU running at 4050-4075 in desktop but once I run CB15 it drops the all core boost down to 3850 throughout the benching, any particular reason for this at all or am I missing something? Also, it used to be possible to change the EDC/PPT/TDC/PTC limits further before, has this now been removed or is it possible to unlock those at all? Thanks again for all your work so far, it's appreciated to say the least.
> 
> EDIT:- I just spotted the EDC etc options unlocked in your pic so no need to reply regarding them.


on my motherboard is missing only Scalar

I will ask to check both modifications, and then we will draw conclusions



sideeffect said:


> Without overdrive enabled the board hits its EDC limit at 140A and then throttles the CPU frequency until it is using that limit. So when all cores are utilised the power use increases and the frequency reduces.
> 
> Most motherboards EDC limit is 168A when overdrive is enabled so the boost can now reach 4GHz + when stressed.
> 
> In the past with manual settings anything above the motherboard limit was ignored so there was no point setting for example 175A EDC. Setting 0 also would use the motherboard maximum.
> 
> AMD seems to have removed manual but it shouldn't really matter other than making custom power saving modes for if you have limited cooling for example.
> 
> You can see the motherboard limits using Ryzen master and also what is currently being used. Only the EDC limit really matters as it hits that limit first.


TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-4207 MOD with fix

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LkRHJXPqQmTJtMBIx2GdS3DSlshMvpKJ


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-4207 MOD with fix
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LkRHJXPqQmTJtMBIx2GdS3DSlshMvpKJ


Thank you! I'll test it when I get home. 🙂


----------



## setesetesete

1usmus said:


> At the moment, for 2 years, no mod has killed the motherboard. All the dangerous experiments I spend only on my technique
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lHnHcAa47bI2WUUUPNW2ZIgtQ-AvZ3pR
> *PBO in main CBS menu*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eLoYD9Bl389V04CzHmpvaQvMXJl1oam8
> *PBO + Scalar in main CBS menu *
> 
> ________________
> 
> on my system, I managed to unlock the form, but variables are not transferred to the function, it seems that AMD has deprived all motherboards of the ability to control the scalar



thank you man! great job! please make some patreon or give some paypal link to donate. <3


----------



## 1usmus

setesetesete said:


> thank you man! great job! please make some patreon or give some paypal link to donate. <3


early rejoice, waiting for results from the guys


----------



## Desverger

I would like to make a clean upload of an older bios but not a modified one. That everything be cleared without old settings. It seems to me that Ez Flash Asus leaves garbage.
Can I do this using only this procedure
Afuefix64 name_bios.cap / P / B / N / K / X / CLRCFG
Turn off the computer and turn it on again or restart?


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

Desverger said:


> I would like to make a clean upload of an older bios but not a modified one. That everything be cleared without old settings. It seems to me that Ez Flash Asus leaves garbage.
> Can I do this using only this procedure
> Afuefix64 name_bios.cap / P / B / N / K / X / CLRCFG
> Turn off the computer and turn it on again or restart?


Simply do as it tells you on the main post, run that command you mention and then straight after (don't need to restart or anything) run the 2nd command Afugan romname.rom /GAN and after that ctrl+alt+del and job's done!


----------



## Desverger

Thank you for the advice, but I would like to flash the original unmodified bios .CAP file
then it only executes it Afuefix64 name_bios.cap / P / B / N / K / X / CLRCFG ?


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

Desverger said:


> Thank you for the advice, but I would like to flash the original unmodified bios .CAP file
> then it only executes it Afuefix64 name_bios.cap / P / B / N / K / X / CLRCFG ?


That should do it yes, you don't need the extra flashing process as you only want to flash stock and the command you mention will do that.



1usmus said:


> early rejoice, waiting for results from the guys


Ok, some things to report back, some good, some bad! First the good, it seems like the scalar works on my board BUT changing EDC etc to either 0 or 300 does nothing in Ryzen master but when running CB15 my all core speeds now run at 3950 with 10X scaler. Now for the bad, I can't seem to run any memory overclock than stock, i'm not sure what's causing it at the moment but I have noticed 1 of my memory timings is missing as I run my Vengeance pro RGB 3600Mhz at 3333Mhz 14-14-14-14-28-42-2T which is what this board has always been able to run at with this memory, i'm not exactly sure which memory setting it is 'cos I chopped off that side in the pic I took for memory but it's one of the 14's for sure. It might be that the memory option has moved down in the list as I have noticed slight differences in the main memory config menu but i'm not 100% sure what exactly. Now, when I run CB 15 I get a score of 1635 which is pretty much what I got before but I did have a significant memory overclock then so maybe my scores will/should be higher. It certainly looks as though we're getting somewhere anyway, i'm gonna bury myself in the bios for an hour or so to see if I can get any kind of memory overclock running again!
I have spotted something new which I forgot to mention before, maybe you can shed a little light on it, it's to do with EDC throttling called Relaxed EDC throttling with options for disabled, Enabled and Auto which AMD apparently have set as disabled as default. I did notice yesterday with it on that boost wouldn't throttle as much so might be worth looking in to if not available in other bios's?
Thanks again for getting us this far at least, hopefully should be all running as normal again soon!


----------



## 1usmus

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> That should do it yes, you don't need the extra flashing process as you only want to flash stock and the command you mention will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, some things to report back, some good, some bad! First the good, it seems like the scalar works on my board BUT changing EDC etc to either 0 or 300 does nothing in Ryzen master but when running CB15 my all core speeds now run at 3950 with 10X scaler. Now for the bad, I can't seem to run any memory overclock than stock, i'm not sure what's causing it at the moment but I have noticed 1 of my memory timings is missing as I run my Vengeance pro RGB 3600Mhz at 3333Mhz 14-14-14-14-28-42-2T which is what this board has always been able to run at with this memory, i'm not exactly sure which memory setting it is 'cos I chopped off that side in the pic I took for memory but it's one of the 14's for sure. It might be that the memory option has moved down in the list as I have noticed slight differences in the main memory config menu but i'm not 100% sure what exactly. Now, when I run CB 15 I get a score of 1635 which is pretty much what I got before but I did have a significant memory overclock then so maybe my scores will/should be higher. It certainly looks as though we're getting somewhere anyway, i'm gonna bury myself in the bios for an hour or so to see if I can get any kind of memory overclock running again!
> I have spotted something new which I forgot to mention before, maybe you can shed a little light on it, it's to do with EDC throttling called Relaxed EDC throttling with options for disabled, Enabled and Auto which AMD apparently have set as disabled as default. I did notice yesterday with it on that boost wouldn't throttle as much so might be worth looking in to if not available in other bios's?
> Thanks again for getting us this far at least, hopefully should be all running as normal again soon!


0) Have you tried using EDC 0?
1) You must use the PBO *manual mode* (similar to my picture) 
2) What settings are missing? post a photo pls
3) I'll ask you to make a comparison of the stock mode and scalar 10X (picture pls)
4) in the modification of the spread spectrum is disabled with the mode of 0.362%, perhaps this is the cause of memory instability (this is the main reason why I did not want to release new modifications)


----------



## LISMAO

hi, with mod bios can i have ram overclock improvements? I can not get past 3133 cl14 on tuf b350m with my ram b-die.. I was hoping to solve this with agesa 1006, but nothing has changed
Sry my bad english


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> 0) Have you tried using EDC 0?
> 1) You must use the PBO *manual mode* (similar to my picture)
> 2) What settings are missing? post a photo pls
> 3) I'll ask you to make a comparison of the stock mode and scalar 10X (picture pls)
> 4) in the modification of the spread spectrum is disabled with the mode of 0.362%, perhaps this is the cause of memory instability (this is the main reason why I did not want to release new modifications)


I was actually a bit quick in my response as I ended up with not being able to get any memory overclock plus it seemed like although I was changing settings it wouldn't save them, kind of! I mean, they're there in the saved profiles made for testing but whenever I go back in to the bios everything is stock as if I never changed anything, I can then load a profile and go back to the settings and they're all there so i'm not sure what's going on exactly there! I've gone back to your 1st mod just so I can run memory overclocks properly and now notice that when running CB15 Ryzen master doesn't throttle so much and I can see up to 4.050 max but only for a short time and then it'll hover around 3.950 now whereas before it would only go max 3.850 on this same bios but it is with that relaxed EDC throttling enabled in custom p-states section so maybe that's having an effect (I did turn that off on your latest bios to be sure it didn't interfere). 
I did have as you set in your bios also in regards to manual PBO etc and setting it as EDC 0 also. I do disable C6 mode if that makes any difference? I usually turn it off as not 100% sure if it benefits anything and the rest I usually leave enabled or as they are? The memory setting I think is the next 1 down after the 2 new drop down menu's that's appeared in the memory settings menu, I think that threw me so may have missed entering a setting but I did try ignoring those drop downs, going to the next setting in line and carried on my timings from there as the stock ones in the box's seemed to relate to what was being changed so I don't think it's that anymore. If you can check the saving issue out then i'll try again but for the moment i'll stick with what I can save with.


----------



## sideeffect

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> I was actually a bit quick in my response as I ended up with not being able to get any memory overclock plus...


Going to test mine now I'll let you know how it goes for me.

One thing I think you should avoid using pre-existing profiles if you are using a modified BIOS and you should clear CMOS and then enter all settings manually the first time. Otherwise how do you know its not the profile causing the problem.

I tested relaxed EDC throttling quite extensively previously using Ryzen master and HWinfo and noticed no difference in results for me. Also I have noticed no problems with having C6 enabled and would probably enable it again after you have found stability. The benefits are to do with power consumption it allows the CPU to enter lower power states at idle.


----------



## setesetesete

bad news for me. Some how the options under CBS menu do not persist after reboot. i dont clear cmos after flashing the moded bios. could be that, and sometimes im stuck in the boot process and have to clear the cmos to even load the post screen.


----------



## sideeffect

setesetesete said:


> bad news for me. Some how the options under CBS menu do not persist after reboot. i dont clear cmos after flashing the moded bios. could be that, and sometimes im stuck in the boot process and have to clear the cmos to even load the post screen.


You shouldn't need to clear CMOS after the flash because the flash process in OP clears everything anyway. I meant to clear CMOS if a profile from a previous BIOS had been loaded after the flash because 1usmus has completely changed the ordering of the CBS so I don't think using an old profile is a good idea.


----------



## setesetesete

ohh okay. so i think something is broken for me. with the moded bios even if i use the "load optimal settings" i got stuck at boot and need to clear the cmos. and the load efi menu does not work either. someone else got this?


----------



## sideeffect

setesetesete said:


> ohh okay. so i think something is broken for me. with the moded bios even if i use the "load optimal settings" i got stuck at boot and need to clear the cmos. and the load efi menu does not work either. someone else got this?


What happens if you don't load any presets and enter everything in manually?


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

sideeffect said:


> Going to test mine now I'll let you know how it goes for me.
> 
> One thing I think you should avoid using pre-existing profiles if you are using a modified BIOS and you should clear CMOS and then enter all settings manually the first time. Otherwise how do you know its not the profile causing the problem.
> 
> I tested relaxed EDC throttling quite extensively previously using Ryzen master and HWinfo and noticed no difference in results for me. Also I have noticed no problems with having C6 enabled and would probably enable it again after you have found stability. The benefits are to do with power consumption it allows the CPU to enter lower power states at idle.


I should have said that the profiles are made on each bios individually from settings noted down, not saved profiles made on other/older bios's and I use the install method mentioned on the 1st page to remove all previous trace of the old bios and flash a stock bios of the modded bios version and then flash the modded bios straight afterwards so it's a clean bios install and then I enter my settings from there etc. I have noticed now that my CPU will boost up to 4.175 max so far in Ryzen master and i've had my best CB15 score using the first 4207 bios from @1usmus with being able to use my normal 3333Mhz memory OC on B-dies. The non saving of any settings is what's thrown me on the PBO unlocked bios and the memory instability at anything other than 2133Mhz else it'd perfect I think!

EDIT :- I will try c6 enabled once everything's working as it should though now I know it's for energy saving. Thanks


----------



## sideeffect

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> I should have said that the profiles are made on each bios individually from settings noted down, not saved profiles made on other/older bios's and I use the install method mentioned on the 1st page to remove all previous trace of the old bios and flash a stock bios of the modded bios version and then flash the modded bios straight afterwards so it's a clean bios install and then I enter my settings from there etc. I have noticed now that my CPU will boost up to 4.175 max so far in Ryzen master and i've had my best CB15 score using the first 4207 bios from @1usmus with being able to use my normal 3333Mhz memory OC on B-dies. The non saving of any settings is what's thrown me on the PBO unlocked bios and the memory instability at anything other than 2133Mhz else it'd perfect I think!


Okay cool. Can I ask when you load Ryzen master does it now show your EDC as Limit 168A? Also what CPU are you using?

The first 1usmus? You mean the one from last night because that one definitely didn't have working PBO. The PBO won't stop the cores from boosting to maximum allowed frequencies for example even with PBO disabled a single core on my 2700x will still hit 4.3Ghz it just wont sustain that when using all cores.


----------



## setesetesete

all go ok, but under amd cbs menu no options persist.


----------



## sideeffect

setesetesete said:


> all go ok, but under amd cbs menu no options persist.


Okay thanks for the info. I think I won't flash it for now as both you and h4x0rm1k3 have the same problem.
@h4x0rm1k3 Also Cinebench isn't the best test for testing PBO benefits because often the test is half done before the CPU starts limiting the EDC. So the variance is too large to compare. The scores are all over the place. On my 2700x the test will start at 4200Mhz and finish at 3925Mhz. The score is actually higher than if I had an all core clock of 4.1Ghz but only because the test is so short.


----------



## Filters83

Done testing aswell !
Thx ^^


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

sideeffect said:


> Okay cool. Can I ask when you load Ryzen master does it now show your EDC as Limit 168A? Also what CPU are you using?
> 
> The first 1usmus? You mean the one from last night because that one definitely didn't have working PBO. The PBO won't stop the cores from boosting to maximum allowed frequencies for example even with PBO disabled a single core on my 2700x will still hit 4.3Ghz it just wont sustain that when using all cores.


I mean the one from last night with no PBO options just because it had a couple of other unlocked options and my memory overclock worked with it. My EDC limit in Ryzen master is 168A yes and the CPU i'm running is a 2700X the same as you.



sideeffect said:


> Okay thanks for the info. I think I won't flash it for now as both you and h4x0rm1k3 have the same problem.
> 
> @h4x0rm1k3 Also Cinebench isn't the best test for testing PBO benefits because often the test is half done before the CPU starts limiting the EDC. So the variance is too large to compare. The scores are all over the place. On my 2700x the test will start at 4200Mhz and finish at 3925Mhz. The score is actually higher than if I had an all core clock of 4.1Ghz but only because the test is so short.


I see about the same thing in CB although not 4.2Ghz yet but close at 4.175 and definitely haven't seen a single core bench of anything close to 4.3Ghz on my CPU as of yet but I don't go all out on tweaking to be honest!


----------



## Filters83

Well i did some test, so far work glorious ! Turned on PBO and now on prime95 on my 2600X work 4/4.1 all core 
Limit in Ryzen Master are board limit again so im pretty happy ^^
Thx again


----------



## sideeffect

Filters83 said:


> Well i did some test, so far work glorious ! Turned on PBO and now on prime95 on my 2600X work 4/4.1 all core
> Limit in Ryzen Master are board limit again so im pretty happy ^^
> Thx again


So your CBS settings are saving?


----------



## Filters83

sideeffect said:


> So your CBS settings are saving?


Yes the option its here and its working


----------



## setesetesete

Guys. the problems i was having is only in the moded bios that have pbo scalar unlocked. i replaced with the other one and everything is fine!


EDIT: did u know if hpet is disabled in the mod?


----------



## Filters83

setesetesete said:


> Guys. the problems i was having is only in the moded bios that have pbo scalar unlocked. i replaced with the other one and everything is fine!
> 
> 
> EDIT: did u know if hpet is disabled in the mod?


Well no need for scalar right ?
Let it go


----------



## 1usmus

Summarize
We make mods in which the base pbo is unlocked. Right?


----------



## sideeffect

Okay Also have flashed the BIOS for TUF-B350m and it's working fine. Thank you @1usmus
@setesetesete HPET is set to auto same as default BIOS. I think I remember 1usmus saying in the more recent BIOS versions it doesn't like being disabled in BIOS but you can still disable it in windows.
@Filters83 Still need to test but from watching videos about the newer BIOS files I think AMD have made the Precision boost more aggressive so the Scalar doesn't seem to be needed anymore. Probably the reason why they got rid of it.



1usmus said:


> 4) in the modification of the spread spectrum is disabled with the mode of 0.362%, perhaps this is the cause of memory instability (this is the main reason why I did not want to release new modifications)


I am very grateful you have released these mod BIOS versions because without the PBO mod these later BIOS were slower for so many of us. Not sure what ASUS were thinking. I can understand it must be annoying with so many of us pestering you.  So thanks for this mod and completely understand if you choose to not keep releasing so many mods for all the different boards like you do but it is very much appreciated.


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> Summarize
> We make mods in which the base pbo is unlocked. Right?


Yes the PBO is unlocked for me but I can't save and when I do save with any memory options changed then I get a bad boot and have to reset the bios.


----------



## setesetesete

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> Yes the PBO is unlocked for me but I can't save and when I do save with any memory options changed then I get a bad boot and have to reset the bios.


you are running the one with the scalar and edc options unlocked right?


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

setesetesete said:


> you are running the one with the scalar and edc options unlocked right?


I was on that one with the scalar, EDC etc yes but that is the one I had issues with memory and saving with so I went back to the one made previously as that had most unlocks apart from PBO.


----------



## setesetesete

sideeffect said:


> Okay Also have flashed the BIOS for TUF-B350m and it's working fine. Thank you @*1usmus*
> 
> @*setesetesete* HPET is set to auto same as default BIOS. I think I remember 1usmus saying in the more recent BIOS versions it doesn't like being disabled in BIOS but you can still disable it in windows.
> 
> @*Filters83* Still need to test but from watching videos about the newer BIOS files I think AMD have made the Precision boost more aggressive so the Scalar doesn't seem to be needed anymore. Probably the reason why they got rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very grateful you have released these mod BIOS versions because without the PBO mod these later BIOS were slower for so many of us. Not sure what ASUS were thinking. I can understand it must be annoying with so many of us pestering you.  So thanks for this mod and completely understand if you choose to not keep releasing so many mods for all the different boards like you do but it is very much appreciated.



the difference is huge. with the mod the cpu clock higher. in all scenarios. even at windows startup like the fist pic. with the mod all clocks go 4.249. the second pic is without the mod. with the mod the clock goes 4.150. and the max boost is always higher.


----------



## tiagogl

Mod for X370-F Strix on 4207 is planned ?


----------



## Filters83

sideeffect said:


> Okay Also have flashed the BIOS for TUF-B350m and it's working fine. Thank you @1usmus
> 
> @setesetesete HPET is set to auto same as default BIOS. I think I remember 1usmus saying in the more recent BIOS versions it doesn't like being disabled in BIOS but you can still disable it in windows.
> 
> @Filters83 Still need to test but from watching videos about the newer BIOS files I think AMD have made the Precision boost more aggressive so the Scalar doesn't seem to be needed anymore. Probably the reason why they got rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very grateful you have released these mod BIOS versions because without the PBO mod these later BIOS were slower for so many of us. Not sure what ASUS were thinking. I can understand it must be annoying with so many of us pestering you.  So thanks for this mod and completely understand if you choose to not keep releasing so many mods for all the different boards like you do but it is very much appreciated.


Yes i noticed  But voltage seems to dont spike too much like old bios ( dont watch in the image i reset just to take the pic )


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

tiagogl said:


> Mod for X370-F Strix on 4207 is planned ?


It's already up for testing but when I tested the latest I had memory issues in not being able to OC them at all and also saving issues where bios settings wouldn't save over when checking the bios after restarting the settings were back to stock. PBO and scalar were unlocked though. There is another BIOS before that one 1usmus released which I am using now as it opened up some options but not the main ones like PBO & scaler but it is OC friendly for the memory.

EDIT:- Here's a link to the mod bios which I had mem & saving issues with but otherwise was fine, may be a user issue so always worth tand reporting back if it saves ok for you and memory OC'd properly as it could be a case of a bad bios flash my end but it is safe to flash otherwise to try as that's why it's a beta test bios mod at the moment ( I downloaded the one with PBO+scalar) - https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ow-update-bios-correctly-84.html#post27763598

Here's the one to what i'm using now with no pbo unlocked but does have basics like C6 & some AMD CBS options - https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ow-update-bios-correctly-83.html#post27762802


----------



## sideeffect

@Filters83 @setesetesete That is great! Glad yours are faster also 

My All core boost is up about 50 MHz from 4011mod. My single core boost is about the same. And my gaming clocks are around the same but maybe very slightly less but only 25Mhz. I was using Scalar 3X before though so all in all this is an improvement.

My single core boost is 4250 - 4275 during Super PI and Cinebench single core. My multi core boost is 4075Mhz. My RAM is 32GB dual rank and I cant get it passed 3000Mhz even with new BIOS.

I think this BIOS is very good now it has been 'fixed' My results below.


----------



## Filters83

sideeffect said:


> @Filters83 @setesetesete That is great! Glad yours are faster also
> 
> My All core boost is up about 50 MHz from 4011mod. My single core boost is about the same. And my gaming clocks are around the same but maybe very slightly less but only 25Mhz. I was using Scalar 3X before though so all in all this is an improvement.
> 
> My single core boost is 4250 - 4275 during Super PI and Cinebench single core. My multi core boost is 4075Mhz. My RAM is 32GB dual rank and I cant get it passed 3000Mhz even with new BIOS.
> 
> I think this BIOS is very good now it has been 'fixed' My results below.


This is nice for the memory my brother got same problem whit samsung D die dual rank cant go over 3000Mhz even whit this bios and he have 16gb but i think we cant do so much on that !
For the voltage under stress i got something like you, isnt a bit high ?

P.S.
Only during single core test btw in the all core value are around 1.38 not even 1.4 strange! also cant remember whit old bios if did the same or not ( old whit pbo active )


----------



## sideeffect

Filters83 said:


> This is nice for the memory my brother got same problem whit samsung D die dual rank cant go over 3000Mhz even whit this bios and he have 16gb but i think we cant do so much on that !
> For the voltage under stress i got something like you, isnt a bit high ?
> 
> P.S.
> Only during single core test btw in the all core value are around 1.38 not even 1.4 strange! also cant remember whit old bios if did the same or not ( old whit pbo active )


Yes those voltage levels are normal for the CPU when it does single core boost. It's nothing to worry about and AMD think it's safe so I guess they know. When you watch the CPU in Ryzen master you can see the CPU cycles through the cores when doing single core boost so each core gets to have a rest. Also the gold star is the best core and the silver the second best core. 

My all core voltage is around 1.35v. I currently use an offset under volt which I will play around with a bit and see if the settings need changing for this BIOS.


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

I've noticed some significant boosts in my CPU speed using the bios with some unlocks but no PBO, in Hwinfo64 it's showing max 4.349Mhz as max clock on core 0 and the next best is 4.174-4.350Mhz max on the other cores which is a lot more than i've ever seen on any bios with my 2700x so far!


----------



## 1usmus

*ASUS B350 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Mn8tj53SDpPyXcG6onQ9hamtFxCN53sD

* unlocked AMD_CBS
* unlocked PBO (for Zen+)
* unlocked VDDP Voltage
* unlocked CPU Features 
* Stabilized BCLK

*ASUS X370 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Vrugrnhb7WDxWBDmrBlPg_jh9Uq2Ygkq

* unlocked AMD_CBS
* unlocked PBO (for Zen+)
* unlocked VDDP Voltage
* unlocked CPU Features 
* Stabilized BCLK


----------



## dobermann24

1usmus said:


> *ASUS B350 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Mn8tj53SDpPyXcG6onQ9hamtFxCN53sD
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS
> * unlocked PBO (for Zen+)
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK


Please the x470-f gaming, the bios sucks so hard whit the 2600 non x... xD


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> *ASUS B350 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Mn8tj53SDpPyXcG6onQ9hamtFxCN53sD
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS
> * unlocked PBO (for Zen+)
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK


Thank you!


----------



## 1usmus

dobermann24 said:


> Please the x470-f gaming, the bios sucks so hard whit the 2600 non x... xD


tomorrow


----------



## LISMAO

1usmus said:


> *ASUS B350 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Mn8tj53SDpPyXcG6onQ9hamtFxCN53sD
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS
> * unlocked PBO (for Zen+)
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK
> 
> *ASUS X370 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Vrugrnhb7WDxWBDmrBlPg_jh9Uq2Ygkq
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS
> * unlocked PBO (for Zen+)
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK


With mod bios can i have ram overclock improvements? I can not get past 3133 cl14 on tuf b350m with my ram b-die.. I was hoping to solve this with agesa 1006, but nothing has changed


----------



## Filters83

sideeffect said:


> Yes those voltage levels are normal for the CPU when it does single core boost. It's nothing to worry about and AMD think it's safe so I guess they know. When you watch the CPU in Ryzen master you can see the CPU cycles through the cores when doing single core boost so each core gets to have a rest. Also the gold star is the best core and the silver the second best core.
> 
> My all core voltage is around 1.35v. I currently use an offset under volt which I will play around with a bit and see if the settings need changing for this BIOS.


Good to know i wasn sure just because like you in all core boost voltage are ok, im using a -.050 offset aswell
Btx thx again guys.

For the guy asking if the mod help improve memory i can't be 100% sure but think no you have to play whit the Dram calculator and make try !
Im also not 100% stable at higher memory setting but i cant improve using some time
Whit older bios i wasn even able to do some test on that setting so for me its a improvement

P.s. what ram do you have exactly ? 
I have also samsung B die 3200 cl14 and they work no problem 3333mhz whit Dram setting fast preset


----------



## 1usmus

LISMAO said:


> With mod bios can i have ram overclock improvements? I can not get past 3133 cl14 on tuf b350m with my ram b-die.. I was hoping to solve this with agesa 1006, but nothing has changed


chances are, if the mod is installed according to the instructions via afuefix


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> At the moment, for 2 years, no mod has killed the motherboard. All the dangerous experiments I spend only on my technique
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lHnHcAa47bI2WUUUPNW2ZIgtQ-AvZ3pR
> *PBO in main CBS menu*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eLoYD9Bl389V04CzHmpvaQvMXJl1oam8
> *PBO + Scalar in main CBS menu *
> 
> ________________
> 
> on my system, I managed to unlock the form, but variables are not transferred to the function, it seems that AMD has deprived all motherboards of the ability to control the scalar


I've just tried reflashing this bios for a 2nd time just in case it was a flash error or something but nope, the memory and saving issues still persist so there's definitely something amiss in this bios release, if those can be solved then we should be on to a winner! I am getting decent CPU clocks so far on the other bios you unlocked with no PBO etc that does save etc so at least that's something for now so if you could take a look at sometime when you're free to see if any reason for those issues I/we'd be grateful. Thanks


----------



## LISMAO

Filters83 said:


> Good to know i wasn sure just because like you in all core boost voltage are ok, im using a -.050 offset aswell
> Btx thx again guys.
> 
> For the guy asking if the mod help improve memory i can't be 100% sure but think no you have to play whit the Dram calculator and make try !
> Im also not 100% stable at higher memory setting but i cant improve using some time
> Whit older bios i wasn even able to do some test on that setting so for me its a improvement
> 
> P.s. what ram do you have exactly ?
> I have also samsung B die 3200 cl14 and they work no problem 3333mhz whit Dram setting fast preset


I have a 2x8 F4-3200C14-8GVK kit, and my processor is a 2700x .. Anything above 3133 cl14 I have several instability problems. Could you send me your profile for 3333?


----------



## dobermann24

1usmus said:


> tomorrow


yeah, you are the man, thanks 

how do you add the other things to bios ? i know the guide show how i unlock but not the other stuff^^


----------



## jedi95

1usmus said:


> *ASUS B350 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Mn8tj53SDpPyXcG6onQ9hamtFxCN53sD
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS
> * unlocked PBO (for Zen+)
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK
> 
> *ASUS X370 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Vrugrnhb7WDxWBDmrBlPg_jh9Uq2Ygkq
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS
> * unlocked PBO (for Zen+)
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK


Thanks for all the work you do!

I successfully flashed the PRIME B350 PLUS 4207 modded BIOS.


----------



## trickynickyuk

*gl702zc*

is there any chance of unlocking this bios GL702zc


----------



## ireg4all

1usmus said:


> tomorrow


Can you please unlock the "Enabled" setting for *Core performance boost* when you mod the x470 strix bios ?
Currently you can only select auto and disabled


----------



## kilogrm70

1usmus said:


> *ASUS B350 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Mn8tj53SDpPyXcG6onQ9hamtFxCN53sD
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS
> * unlocked PBO (for Zen+)
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK
> 
> *ASUS X370 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Vrugrnhb7WDxWBDmrBlPg_jh9Uq2Ygkq
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS
> * unlocked PBO (for Zen+)
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK



Thank you for this! I flashed my ASUS B350-F Gaming board with mod 4207 and it worked well. I was able to get to DDR4 3200, which I wasn't able to do with mod 4011. I noticed when I flashed the bios that spread spectrum wasn't disabled as it had been in the earlier bios mod (4011). How would I go about disabling it in bios mod 4207?


----------



## sideeffect

ireg4all said:


> Can you please unlock the "Enabled" setting for *Core performance boost* when you mod the x470 strix bios ?
> Currently you can only select auto and disabled


Those are the only options and auto = enabled.




kilogrm70 said:


> Thank you for this! I flashed my ASUS B350-F Gaming board with mod 4207 and it worked well. I was able to get to DDR4 3200, which I wasn't able to do with mod 4011. I noticed when I flashed the bios that spread spectrum wasn't disabled as it had been in the earlier bios mod (4011). How would I go about disabling it in bios mod 4207?


Tools are available in this thread https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html along with instructions. Make sure you check the output file size as per instructions in the tutorial. The option to change is shown in the image below, change it to disabled. You only need to change that one option the spectrum option % is ignored if spread spectrum is disabled. 

I think 1usmus has changed that policy in his mod BIOS because people keep complaining that they are not getting as good memory overclocks. I think the reason for this is that with the option disabled the memory clocks are 0.362% higher and people don't account for this and think their old settings should be stable when clearly you need to re adjust your settings for the new clock frequency. However if you find you can't get stable at all at 3200 with spread spectrum disabled but can with it enabled let me know because I am interested to know.


----------



## kilogrm70

sideeffect said:


> Those are the only options and auto = enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tools are available in this thread https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html along with instructions. Make sure you check the output file size as per instructions in the tutorial. The option to change is shown in the image below, change it to disabled. You only need to change that one option the spectrum option % is ignored if spread spectrum is disabled.
> 
> I think 1usmus has changed that policy in his mod BIOS because people keep complaining that they are not getting as good memory overclocks. I think the reason for this is that with the option disabled the memory clocks are 0.362% higher and people don't account for this and think their old settings should be stable when clearly you need to re adjust your settings for the new clock frequency. However if you find you can't get stable at all at 3200 with spread spectrum disabled but can with it enabled let me know because I am interested to know.


Thanks for the information. I made the change and disabled spread spectrum in the 4207 bios mod per the reference you included, and re-flashed the board. Everything went well. Bios mod 4207 with spread spectrum enabled gave me stable results at DDR4 3200 and so far with Bios mod 4207 and spread spectrum disabled, I also have stable results with DDR4 3200 speeds. I will let you know if things change, but so far this new bios seems to be the real deal!


----------



## 1usmus

*List of motherboards asus, which is not possible to modify:*

CROSSHAIR 6 6401
CROSSHAIR 7 1103
ROG STRIX B450 F GAMING 1103
ROG STRIX B450 I GAMING 1103
ROG-STRIX B450 E GAMING 0503
ROG-STRIX X470 I GAMING 1103

*ASUS B350 B450 X370 X470 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6

________________________


I unlocked additional functions for B450/X470 (Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode), they need to be tested.

Conditions:

1) 
ZEN+ processor
Cinebench 15
All settings auto + Managed overclocking Control (AMD_CBS)

2) 
ZEN+ processor
Cinebench 15
All settings auto + OC Mode (AMD_CBS)

Perhaps this is a way to improve processor boost,you need to check it.If the result is satisfactory, I add these functions to B350/X370


----------



## 1usmus

trickynickyuk said:


> is there any chance of unlocking this bios GL702zc


Interesting

You have access to the AMD_CBS menu?


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

1usmus said:


> Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode


OC mode seems logical, but what's managed overclocking control? Some customization for pbo/xfr?


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> *List of motherboards asus, which is not possible to modify:*
> 
> CROSSHAIR 6 6401
> CROSSHAIR 7 1103
> ROG STRIX B450 F GAMING 1103
> ROG STRIX B450 I GAMING 1103
> ROG-STRIX B450 E GAMING 0503
> ROG-STRIX X470 I GAMING 1103
> 
> *ASUS B350 B450 X370 X470 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6
> 
> ________________________
> 
> 
> I unlocked additional functions for B450/X470 (Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode), they need to be tested.
> 
> Conditions:
> 
> 1)
> ZEN+ processor
> Cinebench 15
> All settings auto + Managed overclocking Control (AMD_CBS)
> 
> 2)
> ZEN+ processor
> Cinebench 15
> All settings auto + OC Mode (AMD_CBS)
> 
> Perhaps this is a way to improve processor boost,you need to check it.If the result is satisfactory, I add these functions to B350/X370


Are these updated bios with memory issues and saving working now by any chance or is it the same as your previous strix X370-f bios which I tested and had issues with? If it's different i'll try and flash in a few hours time and report back if any better then. Thanks

EDIT:- I just compared the file from that collection with your previous PBO + Scaler unlock for the X370-f and can spot there's a huge chunk of code that's different so just want to confirm what's changed here is all before flashing.


----------



## 1usmus

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> Are these updated bios with memory issues and saving working now by any chance or is it the same as your previous strix X370-f bios which I tested and had issues with? If it's different i'll try and flash in a few hours time and report back if any better then. Thanks


There are no problems
How to install - write


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> There are no problems
> How to install - write


Ok, I will give it a shot in a couple of hours and report back how things go. Thanks again.


----------



## 1usmus

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> OC mode seems logical, but what's managed overclocking control? Some customization for pbo/xfr?


I can’t talk about it with confidence, it needs to be checked


----------



## 1usmus

*Modifications for MSI I will try to publish today or tomorrow*


----------



## Seth-01

Hello 1usmus,

Hi, what could you bring me your modification of the last bios of my MSI X370 Krait Gaming ?

Thx for your help and your great job


----------



## ireg4all

sideeffect said:


> Those are the only options and auto = enabled.


It should have Enabled too, the asus crosshair has that option but they decided to hide it on the strix and other mobos for some reason 


I want so force it to "Enabled" so i can keep PBO when i overclock BCLK


----------



## sideeffect

ireg4all said:


> sideeffect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the only options and auto = enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> It should have Enabled too, the asus crosshair has that option but they decided to hide it on the strix and other mobos for some reason
> 
> 
> I want so force it to "Enabled" so i can keep PBO when i overclock BCLK
Click to expand...

I think that is because some motherboards have external BCLK generator that allows the motherboard to adjust the BCLK without the CPU/Precision boost realising. 

Most motherboards automatically disable precision boost as soon as you modify the clock.

Edit - I have not looked inside the strix BIOS. I was just going on the options available in the TUF-b350.


----------



## trickynickyuk

yes I think I have attached my bios for you


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> There are no problems
> How to install - write


Ok, i've installed and can report back that Memory works, saving works but the only PBO option available called Precision Boost Overide which is a drop down menu in CBS settings menu allowing me to enable it/PBO which supposedly allows the EDC etc to run out of spec but there is no Scaler etc options like before and when testing i've no better CPU improvements over the others in fact I see slightly less max CPU at around 100Mhz less but it does seem to stay in the 4.1-4.225 Ghz range more often now. In Ryzen master I can see that PPT now uses % of 1000w, Limit 1000w and i'm sure that said something else before EDC now has % of 168A, Limit 168A now. Any chance of getting the scaler back to see if we can get it to save now at all? Thanks


----------



## Reous

1usmus said:


> *List of motherboards asus, which is not possible to modify:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CROSSHAIR 6 6401
> CROSSHAIR 7 1103
> ROG STRIX B450 F GAMING 1103
> ROG STRIX B450 I GAMING 1103
> ROG-STRIX B450 E GAMING 0503
> ROG-STRIX X470 I GAMING 1103



Why are these not modable?


----------



## 1usmus

*MSI B350 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1--LXvQBTHS3o9lpT0WpMY31oB1ot-WB2

* unlocked AMD_CBS (+ Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode )
* unlocked AMD_PBS
* unlocked internal BCLK 
* unlocked VDDP Voltage
* unlocked DRAM Training Voltage
* unlocked CPU Features 
* Stabilized BCLK


----------



## 1usmus

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> Ok, i've installed and can report back that Memory works, saving works but the only PBO option available called Precision Boost Overide which is a drop down menu in CBS settings menu allowing me to enable it/PBO which supposedly allows the EDC etc to run out of spec but there is no Scaler etc options like before and when testing i've no better CPU improvements over the others in fact I see slightly less max CPU at around 100Mhz less but it does seem to stay in the 4.1-4.225 Ghz range more often now. In Ryzen master I can see that PPT now uses % of 1000w, Limit 1000w and i'm sure that said something else before EDC now has % of 168A, Limit 168A now. Any chance of getting the scaler back to see if we can get it to save now at all? Thanks


i think no chance 



Reous said:


> Why are these not modable?


AMIBCP & UEFITool can't open archive...


----------



## Reous

Try to update your UEFITool


----------



## 1usmus

Reous said:


> Try to update your UEFITool


I use the latest version of November 28
Look at any bios, you will be surprised


----------



## Reous

I tried the X470-I and B450-I and UEFITool works like always. That's why i'm confussed.


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> i think no chance


If you decide to take another look and see if scaler can be flipped on again then let me know as am willing to beta test it for you. I did notice in Hxd when comparing the different mods that there was a LOT of differences in this latest one so am hopeful and willing to try if you decide to attempt again. Thanks again though for all your efforts so far, at least we have something to play with for now! Do you know if using your Zenstates program will help squeeze out any extra performance from this X370-f board at all and if you're updating it at all if needed at all (not sure if it still works with these new bios's as not used at all it in some time now!). I might even look into just upgrading the mobo in the new year anyway as it seems there's some limitations with the 2700x and this board which was always a gamble staying on the older board and at least i'll have a better idea now which one to go for in regards gains etc once I start looking around properly as the've all been out for a while now and matured. Thanks again for all your hard work though so far, it's appreciated.


----------



## 1usmus

*I need 1 volunteer with ASUS motherboard. I want to try again for this board to unlock PBS*



Reous said:


> I tried the X470-I and B450-I and UEFITool works like always. That's why i'm confussed.





Spoiler















HEX code can be fixed, this is not a problem, but AMI is dead :drum:


----------



## dobermann24

1usmus said:


> *I need 1 volunteer with ASUS motherboard. I want to try again for this board to unlock PBS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEX code can be fixed, this is not a problem, but AMI is dead :drum:


wich board ? i have the rog strix x470-f gaming

ps. a new update is out

Version 4207
2018/12/178.09 MBytes
ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING BIOS 4207
Improve compatibility and performance for Athlon™ with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Processors


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> *I need 1 volunteer with ASUS motherboard. I want to try again for this board to unlock PBS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEX code can be fixed, this is not a problem, but AMI is dead :drum:


If you mean the Strix X370-F then I can test no problem for you in the hope it unlocks and saves etc, just send me the link and i'll flash it as soon as I have it.


----------



## Filters83

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> If you mean the Strix X370-F then I can test no problem for you in the hope it unlocks and saves etc, just send me the link and i'll flash it as soon as I have it.


I think he mean the 470 version


----------



## Filters83

Btw not so bad right ? Considering i was watching video behind in chrome whit other task open aswell 

https://valid.x86.fr/bench/lze14j/1


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

It's ok...xD

https://valid.x86.fr/bench/6r76rp


----------



## Exostenza

With rufus and my 2GB USB stick I only have the option to format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT option) and not FAT32. 

Will this impact the installation? Do I need a USB that can do GPT for UEFI + FAT32 or is it fine to do GPT for UEFI + FAT?


----------



## kilogrm70

Exostenza said:


> With rufus and my 2GB USB stick I only have the option to format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT option) and not FAT32.
> 
> Will this impact the installation? Do I need a USB that can do GPT for UEFI + FAT32 or is it fine to do GPT for UEFI + FAT?


Use an earlier version of the program. I used version 2.17 and had no issues.


----------



## Exostenza

kilogrm70 said:


> Use an earlier version of the program. I used version 2.17 and had no issues.


EDIT: Never mind I was selecting the wrong option in the first drop down. I selected non bootable and it gave me all the options I need. Just flashing the mod bios now. Thanks for the input. 

I assume Rufus 3.4 does not show FAT32 as an option because it is a file type to handle larger than 4GB files which is not applicable to a 2GB USB stick so it just shows FAT. Is FAT going to be an issue and are you saying that Rufus 2.17 will give me the option to format a 2GB USB with UEFI + FAT32?


----------



## Reous

1usmus said:


> *I need 1 volunteer with ASUS motherboard. I want to try again for this board to unlock PBS*


PBS is only important if you use an APU or also for CPU?


----------



## netman

Desverger said:


> Thank you for the advice, but I would like to flash the original unmodified bios .CAP file
> then it only executes it Afuefix64 name_bios.cap / P / B / N / K / X / CLRCFG ?


did you manage to get this to work for you - i tried to flash a original unmodified Bios to my CH7 this way and it did not work at all - got stuck in a boot loop and had to use flashback to get it working again - i also asked here in this thread if there is a way to get this done but sadly never got an answer to it - so i gave it up - but if you managed to get it done - it would be nice if you can explain how you did it


----------



## sideeffect

netman said:


> Desverger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice, but I would like to flash the original unmodified bios .CAP file
> then it only executes it Afuefix64 name_bios.cap / P / B / N / K / X / CLRCFG ?
> 
> 
> 
> did you manage to get this to work for you - i tried to flash a original unmodified Bios to my CH7 this way and it did not work at all - got stuck in a boot loop and had to use flashback to get it working again - i also asked here in this thread if there is a way to get this done but sadly never got an answer to it - so i gave it up - but if you managed to get it done - it would be nice if you can explain how you did it /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

As per OP use

Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG

To fully clear old BIOS then

Afugan name_bios_mod.rom /GAN

To flash new BIOS. If you don't want to flash a mod BIOS just flash the original BIOS using Afugan. 

If Afugan doesn't recognise .cap you can extract the .rom using the modding BIOS tutorial in OP without making any other changes. The .cap is just a container format.


----------



## netman

sideeffect said:


> If Afugan doesn't recognise .cap you can extract the .rom using the modding BIOS tutorial in OP without making any other changes. The .cap is just a container format.


thanks a lot for your answer an clearing up what was supposed to be my problem - afugan did not recognise the original .cap 

so with this steps it should work now 

- Start UEFITool and load the original .cap
- Expand "AMI Aptio Capsule", right click on "UEFI image" then select "Extract as is...".
- Type the name of the .rom file to save.
- This .rom file must be 2 KB lighter than the .cap

and then i should be able to flash the extractet rom with Afugan original.rom /GAN

gona give it a try with the next bios version that shows up for the ch7


----------



## sideeffect

netman said:


> sideeffect said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Afugan doesn't recognise .cap you can extract the .rom using the modding BIOS tutorial in OP without making any other changes. The .cap is just a container format.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot for your answer an clearing up what was supposed to be my problem - afugan did not recognise the original .cap
> 
> so with this steps it should work now
> 
> - Start UEFITool and load the original .cap
> - Expand "AMI Aptio Capsule", right click on "UEFI image" then select "Extract as is...".
> - Type the name of the .rom file to save.
> - This .rom file must be 2 KB lighter than the .cap
> 
> and then i should be able to flash the extractet rom with Afugan original.rom /GAN
> 
> gona give it a try with the next bios version that shows up for the ch7
Click to expand...

Yes that is correct.


----------



## kaiserc

1usmus said:


> *MSI B350 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1--LXvQBTHS3o9lpT0WpMY31oB1ot-WB2
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS (+ Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode )
> * unlocked AMD_PBS
> * unlocked internal BCLK
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked DRAM Training Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK


Hello @1usmus 
You doing gods work - thank you.
Do you know when we the MSI x370 Board Mods will be up (x370 gaming plus here) AGESA 1.0.0.6?


----------



## Exostenza

Got the modded BIOS on finally after waiting for the AGESA 1.0.0.6 to drop for my board and it is definitely sweet to have all the options although I don't know what most of them do. Is there a guide somewhere that explains what everything you've unlocked does and what certain things are conducive to overclocking and what are easily ignoble. I wasn't ready for the doubling, at least, of options in the BIOS. Also, does p-state overclocking use fixed voltage like you see in Intel processors or does it still jump over a span of 3 voltages like normal Ryzen behaviour? 

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## thebaltar

I'm having a problem with MSI X370 SLI PLUS Https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-SLI-PLUS
Every time I start in UEFI, the system simply does not boot and enters the Bios again.
If I put UEFI + Legacy, Boota normally.
I've even formatted the computer. With the BIOS Agesa 1.0.0.4 works perfectly, but with the latest BIOS 7a33v3f, does not work.
The system is unable to find the volume created in RAID and the boot manager is empty instead of showing the volume.
Does anyone have a solution for that?
Has this last BIOS 7a33v3f been modified?
Thank you!


----------



## trickynickyuk

anything able to be done with GL702ZC uploaded images of my bios and a copy of my bios


----------



## gerardfraser

thebaltar said:


> I'm having a problem with MSI X370 SLI PLUS Https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-SLI-PLUS
> Every time I start in UEFI, the system simply does not boot and enters the Bios again.
> If I put UEFI + Legacy, Boota normally.
> I've even formatted the computer. With the BIOS Agesa 1.0.0.4 works perfectly, but with the latest BIOS 7a33v3f, does not work.
> The system is unable to find the volume created in RAID and the boot manager is empty instead of showing the volume.
> Does anyone have a solution for that?
> Has this last BIOS 7a33v3f been modified?
> Thank you!


I use the MSI x470 Gaming Plus and the same problem with 1.0.0.6 BIOS (especially with using raid 0) ,also the BIOS is not stable with previous DDR4 Settings and overclocks ,not the point though.

To get your board to boot with UEFI and Raid.
Install BIOS with 1.0.0.6 Agesa update, after reboot you will get prompt F1/F2 to enter BIOS.
In BIOS select settings/boot menu
Select UEFI and also select Auto CLR_CMOS to enable.(if you mess up at least you will get a reboot back into BIOS after 5 tries of failed reboots)
In BIOS select settings/advance
*You need to enable Windows 10 configuration in order to get Windows boot manager after reboot.*
Save and Reboot ,upon reboot you need to select F11 to bring up boot Menu and select your boot drive(Windows Boot Manager) in order to get back into Windows.
Once in Windows I would reinstall AMD drivers(if you want) and you should reinstall/install AMD Raid expert to have AMD Raid expert work in BIOS .


----------



## 1usmus

*MSI B350 X370 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *

* unlocked AMD_CBS (+ Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode )
* unlocked AMD_PBS
* unlocked internal BCLK 
* unlocked VDDP Voltage
* unlocked DRAM Training Voltage
* unlocked CPU Features 
* Stabilized BCLK

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1--LXvQBTHS3o9lpT0WpMY31oB1ot-WB2

*ASUS B350 X370 B450 X470 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection V2 *

* Spread Spectrum disabled for all MB
* added CH6 and CH7 MOD (only CBS feautures unlocked)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


----------



## thebaltar

gerardfraser said:


> I use the MSI x470 Gaming Plus and the same problem with 1.0.0.6 BIOS (especially with using raid 0) ,also the BIOS is not stable with previous DDR4 Settings and overclocks ,not the point though.
> 
> To get your board to boot with UEFI and Raid.
> Install BIOS with 1.0.0.6 Agesa update, after reboot you will get prompt F1/F2 to enter BIOS.
> In BIOS select settings/boot menu
> Select UEFI and also select Auto CLR_CMOS to enable.(if you mess up at least you will get a reboot back into BIOS after 5 tries of failed reboots)
> In BIOS select settings/advance
> *You need to enable Windows 10 configuration in order to get Windows boot manager after reboot.*
> Save and Reboot ,upon reboot you need to select F11 to bring up boot Menu and select your boot drive(Windows Boot Manager) in order to get back into Windows.
> Once in Windows I would reinstall AMD drivers(if you want) and you should reinstall/install AMD Raid expert to have AMD Raid expert work in BIOS .



didnt work!
I already try this.
Do i have to enable some option on raid expert?
The boot stops in ATA/ATAPI searching, even if i select via boot manager, windows boot manager, windows dont start.
If i disable Windows 10 WHQL Support, the system works fine. I think this option have a problem. Maybe the oprom drivers, i do know.
There is a way to input the oprom drivers in this bios?


----------



## thebaltar

1usmus said:


> *MSI B350 X370 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS (+ Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode )
> * unlocked AMD_PBS
> * unlocked internal BCLK
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked DRAM Training Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1--LXvQBTHS3o9lpT0WpMY31oB1ot-WB2
> 
> *ASUS B350 X370 B450 X470 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection V2 *
> 
> * Spread Spectrum disabled for all MB
> * added CH6 and CH7 MOD (only CBS feautures unlocked)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


Thanks man!
This bios for x370 sli plus already come with the new raid drivers?


----------



## kaiserc

@1usmus Thanks for the Bios mod.
I will try this now I'm on holidays 

Happy Xmas !!


----------



## Desverger

netman said:


> did you manage to get this to work for you - i tried to flash a original unmodified Bios to my CH7 this way and it did not work at all - got stuck in a boot loop and had to use flashback to get it working again - i also asked here in this thread if there is a way to get this done but sadly never got an answer to it - so i gave it up - but if you managed to get it done - it would be nice if you can explain how you did it


Hi
I've made flashing original unmodified bios with this command and it works without a problem.
Afuefix64 name_bios.cap / P / B / N / K / X / CLRCFG
I do not know how it is to delete old bios settings but Qfan to AiO is the same as I had before.
After flash, do not turn off PC. Make ctrl + alt + del/restart computer only. (that's my opinion)
Bios modifies the settings after the restart


----------



## Seth-01

*Great !!!*



1usmus said:


> *MSI B350 X370 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS (+ Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode )
> * unlocked AMD_PBS
> * unlocked internal BCLK
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked DRAM Training Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1--LXvQBTHS3o9lpT0WpMY31oB1ot-WB2
> 
> *ASUS B350 X370 B450 X470 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection V2 *
> 
> * Spread Spectrum disabled for all MB
> * added CH6 and CH7 MOD (only CBS feautures unlocked)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


MSI X370 Krait Gaming flashed with M-Flash. Work fine, a lot of features available.

One question if i can : Is there an option like "performance BIAS" which is in Asus CH6 bios. You can choose the tweak between CB15, Geekbench, Auto and CB11.5. Is this option in the MSI's bios ? Where ?

Thanks a lot for the great work and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Exostenza

If we already have a modded bios of the same version (4207) installed to install the V2 of your mod do I need to reflash the original bios and then flash the mod or can I just go straight to using the command to flash the modded bios without having to go through the first couple of steps like I had to when I first installed the mod over the original?


----------



## b0ne

If I understand the first post correctly, you should always first flash the official new bios to get rid of old **** and then flash the modified new version.


----------



## Exostenza

b0ne said:


> If I understand the first post correctly, you should always first flash the official new bios to get rid of old **** and then flash the modified new version.


What if the original BIOS is the same version but the modded bios has been revised. I just flashed the V2 of 4207 mod bios for the b350-f gaming while i was already running the first version of the modded 4207 bios. I ended u p just doing all the steps, but it seems to me that if you are just updating a revision of the modded bios and not a revision of the actual bios (as in a higher or different number) then why go through all the steps up to Aufgan xxxxx /GAN and not just start with that command and be done with it?


----------



## 1usmus

Seth-01 said:


> MSI X370 Krait Gaming flashed with M-Flash. Work fine, a lot of features available.
> 
> One question if i can : Is there an option like "performance BIAS" which is in Asus CH6 bios. You can choose the tweak between CB15, Geekbench, Auto and CB11.5. Is this option in the MSI's bios ? Where ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the great work and sorry for my bad english



I am also worried about this when I finish the development of the main modifications, I will deal with secondary issues.

_______________

*Today will be V3 version for ASUS *


----------



## pajdek

What about Gigabyte mobos, are these possible to be modded?


----------



## 1usmus

pajdek said:


> What about Gigabyte mobos, are these possible to be modded?


I did not check the bios Gigabyte, may be

___________________________

*To ALL*

Nobody pays me for this job, I make modifications when I have time and desire

and no need to press me


----------



## pajdek

1usmus said:


> *To ALL*
> 
> Nobody pays me for this job, I make modifications when I have time and desire
> 
> and no need to press me



Of course, theres no hurry, we are just excited to flash your bioses and test them, kudos for your great work.


btw. i checked gigabyte x470 gaming 7 bios and its editable, but the IFR is kinda different that those from asus


Code:


Form: Accepted, FormId: 0x7049 {01 86 49 70 80 02}
0xC479         Subtitle: Statement.Prompt: Accepted, Flags: 0x0 {02 87 80 02 00 00 00}
0xC480         End {29 02}
0xC482         Subtitle: Statement.Prompt: , Flags: 0x0 {02 87 02 00 00 00 00}
0xC489         End {29 02}
0xC48B         Suppress If {0A 82}
0xC48D             QuestionId: 0x7 equals value 0x5 {12 86 07 00 05 00}
0xC493                [B] Not {17 02}[/B]
0xC495                 QuestionId: 0xA5 equals value 0x2 {12 06 A5 00 02 00}
0xC49B                 [B]Not {17 02}
[/B]0xC49D[B]                 Or {16 02}[/B]
0xC49F             End {29 02}
0xC4A1             One Of: Precision Boost Overdrive, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1B2, VarStore: 0x5000, QuestionId: 0xBA, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0xF, Step: 0x0 {05 91 81 02 82 02 BA 00 00 50 B2 01 10 10 00 0F 00}
0xC4B2                 One Of Option: Auto, Value (8 bit): 0xF (default) {09 07 10 00 10 00 0F}
0xC4B9                 One Of Option: Disable, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 A0 00 00 00 00}
0xC4C0                 One Of Option: Enable, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 AB 00 00 00 01}
0xC4C7             End One Of {29 02}
0xC4C9         End If {29 02}
0xC4CB     End Form {29 02}


----------



## sideeffect

Exostenza said:


> b0ne said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I understand the first post correctly, you should always first flash the official new bios to get rid of old **** and then flash the modified new version.
> 
> 
> 
> What if the original BIOS is the same version but the modded bios has been revised.
Click to expand...

Personally I don't do the full routine if its just flashing a minor revision. I just do the final Afugan flash and so far I haven't had a problem. I only do the full process if its a major change.


----------



## 1usmus

*ASUS B350 X370 V3 MOD (reworked CBS)*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


----------



## barton0426

Many thanks to 1usmus for his work.

Has anyone tried the 6401mod bios on C6H?
Is PBO available?


----------



## SexySale

Thank you @1usmus


----------



## 1usmus

barton0426 said:


> Many thanks to 1usmus for his work.
> 
> Has anyone tried the 6401mod bios on C6H?
> Is PBO available?


*Performance Enhancer* its ur PBO on this mb , but mod is also available


----------



## 1usmus

*MSI B350 X370 X470 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *

* unlocked AMD_CBS (+ Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode )
* unlocked AMD_PBS
* unlocked internal BCLK 
* unlocked VDDP Voltage
* unlocked DRAM Training Voltage
* unlocked CPU Features 
* Stabilized BCLK

_________________

Included *special edition mod* for X470 GAMING PRO CARBON (v251)

*unlocked *IR35201 PWM Control * (offset mode for CPU and SOC)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1--LXvQBTHS3o9lpT0WpMY31oB1ot-WB2


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> *ASUS B350 X370 V3 MOD (reworked CBS)*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


Just tested the TUF update and it doesn't seem right. The PBO is now missing and most of the AMD CBS menu is locked again.


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> Just tested the TUF update and it doesn't seem right. The PBO is now missing and most of the AMD CBS menu is locked again.


The latest update from asus is awful, on each board the modification behaves differently...

show screenshots pls


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> The latest update from asus is awful, on each board the modification behaves differently...
> 
> show screenshots pls


Okay attached images.

Looking in the IFR they haven't been unlocked.

nd If {29 02}
0xA449 Suppress If {0A 82}
0xA44B True {46 02}
0xA44D Ref: Zen Common Options, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xFFFF, VarStore: 0x0, QuestionId: 0x7, FormId: 0x7001 {0F 0F 05 00 05 00 07 00 00 00 FF FF 00 01 70}
0xA45C Ref: DF Common Options, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xFFFF, VarStore: 0x0, QuestionId: 0x8, FormId: 0x7002 {0F 0F 06 00 06 00 08 00 00 00 FF FF 00 02 70}
0xA46B Ref: UMC Common Options, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xFFFF, VarStore: 0x0, QuestionId: 0x9, FormId: 0x7003 {0F 0F 07 00 07 00 09 00 00 00 FF FF 00 03 70}


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> Okay attached images.
> 
> Looking in the IFR they haven't been unlocked.
> 
> nd If {29 02}
> 0xA449 Suppress If {0A 82}
> 0xA44B True {46 02}
> 0xA44D Ref: Zen Common Options, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xFFFF, VarStore: 0x0, QuestionId: 0x7, FormId: 0x7001 {0F 0F 05 00 05 00 07 00 00 00 FF FF 00 01 70}
> 0xA45C Ref: DF Common Options, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xFFFF, VarStore: 0x0, QuestionId: 0x8, FormId: 0x7002 {0F 0F 06 00 06 00 08 00 00 00 FF FF 00 02 70}
> 0xA46B Ref: UMC Common Options, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xFFFF, VarStore: 0x0, QuestionId: 0x9, FormId: 0x7003 {0F 0F 07 00 07 00 09 00 00 00 FF FF 00 03 70}


I provided the wrong folder
that's what you need
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


----------



## setesetesete

under the amd cbs theres a new option


managed overclock control
moc_X or moc_pt or auto


edit: typo


----------



## 1usmus

*Guys, I advise you to refrain from using CH6 6401. I already have 2 cases of a lack of system start on this board. Technical support is aware of a critical issue. How soon will the new bios - the question.*

If anyone has a problem. Here is the solution:

1) You must remove the memory modules and update / roll back the BIOS via flashback

2) Install only one module in slot B2 and start the system

3) Turn off the system

4) Install the second module and turn on the system


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> I provided the wrong folder
> that's what you need
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


Thank you all is working now. The new options look interesting will play with them soon.


----------



## Exostenza

I am running the Asus B350-F Gaming 4207v2 mod and was going to ask why the BCLK shifts from 99.9 to 100.0 when spread spectrum is disabled but I assume you sorted that out in V3? You're a mad man with 3 revisions in just a few days! Thanks for all the hard work we really appreciate it!!!

Also, if I am just updating to a new revision of the same bios do i need to flash the original bios and then the mod bios or can I just flash the V3 right over the V3 of 4207 without having to go through the steps of flashing on the original 4207?


----------



## Vento041

@Exostenza I've the same board and I'm using V2 u.u I think that BCLK fluctuations are ok, just a misreading or a dumb artifact. I've an R5 2600X OC 4.325 on all core (PBO off, CBP off), CPU-Z is reading BCLK changing continuously from 99.98 to 100.8, but with HWiNFO I can clearly see my CPU reaching the proper 4.325 GHz value.


@1usmus

Is v3 just a re-arrangement of things? (so I should not bother about it)


----------



## dobermann24

1usmus said:


> *Guys, I advise you to refrain from using CH6 6401. I already have 2 cases of a lack of system start on this board. Technical support is aware of a critical issue. How soon will the new bios - the question.*
> 
> If anyone has a problem. Here is the solution:
> 
> 1) You must remove the memory modules and update / roll back the BIOS via flashback
> 
> 2) Install only one module in slot B2 and start the system
> 
> 3) Turn off the system
> 
> 4) Install the second module and turn on the system


Great work whit the rog strix x470-f gaming bios, works great, but i have a question

the pstates oc dont work, i have done all options and custom pstates but they dont activate it...what can i do or whats wrong
i have the ryzen 2600 it boost only to 3.9 ghz bios say, pcdocdisable=false tha custom stats are active pls help


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

PStates are not supported for a long time now. Don't waste your time on it.


----------



## gerardfraser

1usmus said:


> *MSI B350 X370 X470 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS (+ Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode )
> * unlocked AMD_PBS
> * unlocked internal BCLK
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked DRAM Training Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK
> 
> _________________
> 
> Included *special edition mod* for X470 GAMING PRO CARBON (v251)
> 
> *unlocked *IR35201 PWM Control * (offset mode for CPU and SOC)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1--LXvQBTHS3o9lpT0WpMY31oB1ot-WB2


Thank you I have a MSI X470 Gaming Plus and the BIOS works fine.
I would say even better than original BIOS because I can get a higher stable DDR 4 frequency without crash compared to the downloaded BIOS from MSI site.
Also I used your previous MSI x470 Gaming Plus BIOS with 1.0.0.4 agesa and that BIOS was also more stable on the RAM.
Great job and thanks again for sharing.


----------



## dobermann24

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> PStates are not supported for a long time now. Don't waste your time on it.


And why the options? When the don't work I think he dint put it in or Im wrong? My only thing is the won't activate the pstate 0. I can oc the cpu manual but I want to lower the vcore in idl...


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> *MSI B350 X370 X470 AGESA 1.0.0.6 mod bios collection *
> 
> * unlocked AMD_CBS (+ Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode )
> * unlocked AMD_PBS
> * unlocked internal BCLK
> * unlocked VDDP Voltage
> * unlocked DRAM Training Voltage
> * unlocked CPU Features
> * Stabilized BCLK
> 
> _________________
> 
> Included *special edition mod* for X470 GAMING PRO CARBON (v251)
> 
> *unlocked *IR35201 PWM Control * (offset mode for CPU and SOC)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1--LXvQBTHS3o9lpT0WpMY31oB1ot-WB2


Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode settings reset to defaults after BIOS save. Any changes I make do not stick.


----------



## LightningManGTS

So loading the 7hero bios mod seems to cause it to code loop indefinitely when changing options. I'm reflashing now in case of a bad flash but I figured I at least post about it now and say Hi after my long hiatus off the site 😅

Edit reflashing did nothing, LEDs showing 5 cods and sitting on the yellow qled all the while


----------



## Exostenza

@1usmus "ASUS B350 X370 V3 MOD (reworked CBS)" what do you mean by reworked? Are there any enhancements over V2 or is it all aesthetics as in moving stuff around and renaming things?


----------



## sideeffect

Exostenza said:


> @1usmus "ASUS B350 X370 V3 MOD (reworked CBS)" what do you mean by reworked? Are there any enhancements over V2 or is it all aesthetics as in moving stuff around and renaming things?


Two new options were added Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode. I posted a BIOS screenshot a few posts back where you can see the options. I haven't been able to get the options to work though on my motherboard.


----------



## Exostenza

sideeffect said:


> Two new options were added Managed overclocking Control and OC Mode. I posted a BIOS screenshot a few posts back where you can see the options. I haven't been able to get the options to work though on my motherboard.


I did see that and I guess I was more wondering if 1usmus fixed anything that was buggy or added some optimizations... Do I need to update to V3 or is V2 stable and fine is my question. 

Thanks for replying though.


----------



## Vento041

@Exostenza


I do manual OC so I should not need v3. I get that you too use only manual oc right?


----------



## Exostenza

Vento041 said:


> @Exostenza
> 
> 
> I do manual OC so I should not need v3. I get that you too use only manual oc right?


Yup. Wouldn't have it any other way until I see a motherboard do a better overclock than me, which I haven't yet.


----------



## Rizen1700

Need help: Pls bear with me: New in DOS environment

I tried to flash and update the modded bios using 1usmus method. This is what I did:

1. Used Rufus to create bootable usb: MBR/Fat32
2. Boot from the usb
3. Gent into the DOS mode
4. Unable to run Afuefix64 command

Can anyone help me with this, pls?

Thx


----------



## -Grift-

Rizen1700 said:


> Need help: Pls bear with me: New in DOS environment
> 
> I tried to flash and update the modded bios using 1usmus method. This is what I did:
> 
> 1. Used Rufus to create bootable usb: MBR/Fat32
> 2. Boot from the usb
> 3. Gent into the DOS mode
> 4. Unable to run Afuefix64 command
> 
> Can anyone help me with this, pls?
> 
> Thx


Im guessing you placed the files in the wrong directory and are not in the right mode in the first place...
You should be in a EFI shell *NOT* DOS and it should look just like the screenshots provided in the instructions.


----------



## Rizen1700

I tried EFI shell as well. Not sure about gpt file type for formatting though. Would this have impacted how I can run the boot file in the first place? If I format the usb in gpt file, my pc goes in BSD during reading from the usb. Is there a simple instruction set available that I can try?


----------



## dobermann24

Rizen1700 said:


> I tried EFI shell as well. Not sure about gpt file type for formatting though. Would this have impacted how I can run the boot file in the first place? If I format the usb in gpt file, my pc goes in BSD during reading from the usb. Is there a simple instruction set available that I can try?


You must copy the efi directory to the usb stick after you format it whit rufus. Than you can choice your boot optione in the boot section down. Boot from the USB Stick in UEFI mode (Boot => Boot Override => UEFI: YourUSBStick) dont forget the ":" for the "fs:"

and you need the bios on your stick, but the whole guide is in the first post

i use this guide from hardwareluxx, the only thing is what i have done in this guide is to "Mod.nsh" edit the file and change the name of the bios, than the bios install works fine for me


----------



## Rizen1700

Success at last! Works like a charm!
I wrongly formatted the usb using Rufus latest tool, it should not be 'bootable'. Used older version of Rufus which is clear about bootable vs non-bootable formatting. Basically, I unchecked bootable option using free DOS.
However I noticed error '18' after completion of the erasing operation. Not sure what it means though.
Thanks to 1usmus, dobermann24, Grift and many soldiers for their silent effort making computing better. 
I learned something completely new in 2018! Happy Christmas!


----------



## Vento041

Guys I will write a Rufus-less step-by-step guide to anyone who want to just use CMD (or have trouble with rufus):




*DO NOT *Connect your usb drive
Open command prompt with admin privileges (guide)
Type (without quotes) "diskpart"
Type (without quotes) "list disk"
There will be a list of drives identified by a number
*NOW *Connect your usb drive (and only that)
Type (without quotes) "list disk" again
There will be a new disk in the list (your usb driver)
*Double check if that is the correct disk (look at size and free space)*
Write down which disk number your usb drive has
*IN THE NEXT COMMAND REPLACE X WITH YOUR USB DRIVE DISK NUMBER!!!*
Type (without quotes) "select disk X"
*The next command will erase everything inside your USB drive!!!*
Type (without quotes) "clean"
Type (without quotes) "convert gpt"
Type (without quotes) "clean"
Type (without quotes) "create partition primary"
Type (without quotes) "select partition 1"
Type (without quotes) "active"
Type (without quotes) "format fs=fat32 quick"
Close command prompt
Follow the instruction in the first post skipping the point 1 (Rufus section)


----------



## BUFUMAN

1usmus said:


> *Guys, I advise you to refrain from using CH6 6401. I already have 2 cases of a lack of system start on this board. Technical support is aware of a critical issue. How soon will the new bios - the question.*
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a problem. Here is the solution:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You must remove the memory modules and update / roll back the BIOS via flashback
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Install only one module in slot B2 and start the system
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Turn off the system
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Install the second module and turn on the system


Thx

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xrelic

Hi all i have an asus strix x470 rev-f mobo with the old custom 4011 bios mod my question is do i have to go back to stock bios on latest version to install the new bios mod? apologies if this has been answered already


----------



## Vento041

@xrelic


Follow the instructions in the first post... the whole thing that get your USB ready and all those commands updates you motherboard to latest revision and after that flash the mods.


----------



## Kildar

1usmus said:


> *Guys, I advise you to refrain from using CH6 6401. I already have 2 cases of a lack of system start on this board. Technical support is aware of a critical issue. How soon will the new bios - the question.*
> 
> If anyone has a problem. Here is the solution:
> 
> 1) You must remove the memory modules and update / roll back the BIOS via flashback
> 
> 2) Install only one module in slot B2 and start the system
> 
> 3) Turn off the system
> 
> 4) Install the second module and turn on the system


If this a problem why is the original bios still up on Asus website?


----------



## HatchetEgg

Hi guys,


It has been some time since I last made a post.


I recently flashed the latest BIOS mod V3 from this thread, for my ASUS ROG STRIX x370 Gaming F.


But I noticed core levelling appears twice, also TCL Reports in RTC as 14 despite it is set at 13 in BIOS. I know this is not an RTC bug, as is also BIOS also show TCL as 14 even though it is set at 13.


I have tried to change it from 14 then back to 13, but still reports it as 13??


----------



## Vento041

HatchetEgg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> It has been some time since I last made a post.
> 
> 
> I recently flashed the latest BIOS mod V3 from this thread, for my ASUS ROG STRIX x370 Gaming F.
> 
> 
> But I noticed core levelling appears twice, also TCL Reports in RTC as 14 despite it is set at 13 in BIOS. I know this is not an RTC bug, as is also BIOS also show TCL as 14 even though it is set at 13.
> 
> 
> I have tried to change it from 14 then back to 13, but still reports it as 13??


Gear down mode enabed. It allows only even numbers.


----------



## h4x0rm1k3

1usmus said:


> *ASUS B350 X370 V3 MOD (reworked CBS)*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CfKYa9haqn9oD89b2rurvyeRbBLk82n6


I can save the BIOS properly and overclock memory perfectly fine on this version. I can only see a Managed overclock control which I left at MDC/X and then an OC mode drop down box which had enable, disable, auto & OC 1, 2 & 3 options. I've tried both leaving it stock and OC3 but it doesn't seem top make any difference in benchmark scores at all. I have noticed that the CPU will happily sail along now around 4250Mhz with the occasional drop to 4100Mhz so i'm fairly happy with what's available at the moment although obviously full BPO & scaler options would be perfect in an ideal world but understand that things are a 'little' different now! Thanks


----------



## sideeffect

h4x0rm1k3 said:


> I can save the BIOS properly and overclock memory perfectly fine on this version. I can only see a Managed overclock control which I left at MDC/X and then an OC mode drop down box which had enable, disable, auto & OC 1, 2 & 3 options. I've tried both leaving it stock and OC3 but it doesn't seem top make any difference in benchmark scores at all. I have noticed that the CPU will happily sail along now around 4250Mhz with the occasional drop to 4100Mhz so i'm fairly happy with what's available at the moment although obviously full BPO & scaler options would be perfect in an ideal world but understand that things are a 'little' different now! Thanks


Do the managed overclocking Control and OC Mode settings actually save for you? For me they reset to defaults if I save and exit then go back into BIOS.


----------



## Exile666

So thank you for your work. I have the X470-F strix i got a 2700x with g.skill trident z 3200 cl14 kit. Ive had this problem where the sensors are glitching out specifically in msi afterburner my cpu temp bugs to -4 sometimes 0 as far as -52 but ive realized in 3dmark usually timespy or firestrike my cpu sometimes shows 4.4ish ive seen 4.55 and actually 5.0ghz although no software msi AB or hwinfo reflect over 4.35 as expected. Im using the new msi AB beta 10 and its showing my cores drop out every so often seems like one more every benchmark has a negative temp and thanks to your bios it seems that i way more stable than i used to be (this issue has been driving me nuts for a lot longer than ive had this bios mod.) But i seem to lose about 50 points every benchmark until eventually i go from 19,200 to 18,500 in firestrike and most cores say negative. i use xfr ,pbo ,a -0.05 offset but my the time i enable my xmp im stressing the system too much it seems. i have made a lot of progress with messing with vrm switching frequency and power phase control. I play VR primarily and the fps below 90 are a big problem. Any advice on how to stabilize this chip. I am also trying to work on.my friends rig who has the same setup except a 2600x with a 1070ti instead of my 2700x with a 1080.


----------



## -Grift-

Exile666 said:


> So thank you for your work. I have the X470-F strix i got a 2700x with g.skill trident z 3200 cl14 kit. Ive had this problem where the sensors are glitching out specifically in msi afterburner my cpu temp bugs to -4 sometimes 0 as far as -52 but ive realized in 3dmark usually timespy or firestrike my cpu sometimes shows 4.4ish ive seen 4.55 and actually 5.0ghz although no software msi AB or hwinfo reflect over 4.35 as expected. Im using the new msi AB beta 10 and its showing my cores drop out every so often seems like one more every benchmark has a negative temp and thanks to your bios it seems that i way more stable than i used to be (this issue has been driving me nuts for a lot longer than ive had this bios mod.) But i seem to lose about 50 points every benchmark until eventually i go from 19,200 to 18,500 in firestrike and most cores say negative. i use xfr ,pbo ,a -0.05 offset but my the time i enable my xmp im stressing the system too much it seems. i have made a lot of progress with messing with vrm switching frequency and power phase control. I play VR primarily and the fps below 90 are a big problem. Any advice on how to stabilize this chip. I am also trying to work on.my friends rig who has the same setup except a 2600x with a 1070ti instead of my 2700x with a 1080.


What kind of switching frequency and power phase control settings are you using on your strix? Looking to optimise that part of my setup but unsure if it benefits my static 4.2GHz overclock.


----------



## Exile666

-Grift- said:


> What kind of switching frequency and power phase control settings are you using on your strix? Looking to optimise that part of my setup but unsure if it benefits my static 4.2GHz overclock.


Im using 500 cpu switching frequency and testing between 400 and 500 for SoC. Power phase control seems to do the most for stability on extreme for cpu and SoC but i havent tested it without 400 switching frequency. as far as what negative effects, i dont see any. Seeing how raising from the stock 300 to 400 makes prime95 run the VRM from 48 to 50 and 500 SF it only raises the temp to 52c in p95 and 42-45 in cinebench and it still lowers to 28-29c at idle. The whole system seems way more snappy and i seem to not get this random thing happen where i guess maybe the vrm fails to start up proper (I hypothesise) on boot which just rebooting seemed to change my benchmark scores now my scores are much much more consistent and when i run a benchmark hardware monitors dont just lock up like they cant read fast enough as much. Except when i start to see negative temps on my cores and performance slowly goes downhill as described in my last post. I am using xfr not a static overclock but im about to start testing a manual oc today hopefully.


----------



## -Grift-

Exile666 said:


> Im using 500 cpu switching frequency and testing between 400 and 500 for SoC. Power phase control seems to do the most for stability on extreme for cpu and SoC but i havent tested it without 400 switching frequency. as far as what negative effects, i dont see any. Seeing how raising from the stock 300 to 400 makes prime95 run the VRM from 48 to 50 and 500 SF it only raises the temp to 52c in p95 and 42-45 in cinebench and it still lowers to 28-29c at idle. The whole system seems way more snappy and i seem to not get this random thing happen where i guess maybe the vrm fails to start up proper (I hypothesise) on boot which just rebooting seemed to change my benchmark scores now my scores are much much more consistent and when i run a benchmark hardware monitors dont just lock up like they cant read fast enough as much. Except when i start to see negative temps on my cores and performance slowly goes downhill as described in my last post. I am using xfr not a static overclock but im about to start testing a manual oc today hopefully.


From my testing I can get significantly lower power usage and in turn temps from static OC with [email protected] LLC5 (1.35v effective load) much better than the crazy amounts of power pumped via XFR/PBO with lower clocks


----------



## Exile666

-Grift- said:


> From my testing I can get significantly lower power usage and in turn temps from static OC with [email protected] LLC5 (1.35v effective load) much better than the crazy amounts of power pumped via XFR/PBO with lower clocks


Wow, impressive. I will give it a shot to hit something like that. Last time i tried for 4.2 straight it wasnt looking too cool but i was only using LLC 2 tops if any LLC at all. and I wanted to correct myself im running the flare X 3200 cl14 not trident Z. But anyway is there any workaround for bclk to not drop the clocks to 3.74ghz and jump down to 2.8ghz i think? Or is that 100% necessary to have the external clockgen? i wonder if it would be possible to implement decimal bclk steps but not sure if that within the scope of whats capable on this board


----------



## -Grift-

Exile666 said:


> Wow, impressive. I will give it a shot to hit something like that. Last time i tried for 4.2 straight it wasnt looking too cool but i was only using LLC 2 tops if any LLC at all. and I wanted to correct myself im running the flare X 3200 cl14 not trident Z. But anyway is there any workaround for bclk to not drop the clocks to 3.74ghz and jump down to 2.8ghz i think? Or is that 100% necessary to have the external clockgen? i wonder if it would be possible to implement decimal bclk steps but not sure if that within the scope of whats capable on this board


Are you referring to to BCLK overclocking? So far I’ve no luck with that too which is also why I’m doing a static overclock. Everytime I raise the BCLK above 100MHz PBO/XFR refuses to work and the CPU is stuck at 3.7GHz or something like that... Not sure if other Mobos have this issue as well


----------



## stinger2k

*Crosshair VI Extreme Agesa 1.0.0.6 released!*

Please i do need a modded Version.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VI-EXTREME/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Exile666

-Grift- said:


> Are you referring to to BCLK overclocking? So far I’ve no luck with that too which is also why I’m doing a static overclock. Everytime I raise the BCLK above 100MHz PBO/XFR refuses to work and the CPU is stuck at 3.7GHz or something like that... Not sure if other Mobos have this issue as well


Yes bclk is what im referring to. So far from what ive heard and read up on its an actually circuit that separates the sata/pci bus from the cpu and dram bus that is simply not present On the strix afaik and gigabyte boards have the capability to fool xfr into not refusing to work while adding a few mhz for single core boosts. Also what kind of cinebench scores are you getting. I tried your voltage and llc and 4.2 worked and booted but my CB score dropped from 1771 at stock down to 1200ish. Perhaps i turned off something i shouldnt have in the bios. Any other settings you use?


----------



## Jspinks020

I don't know about modded but Yeah flashed to A5 from the Bios...went just fine. Should get my Soundcard and monitor next week, looking forward to it. I'm stunned really just how good it's all worked out and well the Platform runs.


----------



## -Grift-

Exile666 said:


> Yes bclk is what im referring to. So far from what ive heard and read up on its an actually circuit that separates the sata/pci bus from the cpu and dram bus that is simply not present On the strix afaik and gigabyte boards have the capability to fool xfr into not refusing to work while adding a few mhz for single core boosts. Also what kind of cinebench scores are you getting. I tried your voltage and llc and 4.2 worked and booted but my CB score dropped from 1771 at stock down to 1200ish. Perhaps i turned off something i shouldnt have in the bios. Any other settings you use?


Huh 1200? Somethings not right!
Currently tuning my RAM but I usually hit 1850-1920


----------



## Exile666

-Grift- said:


> Huh 1200? Somethings not right!
> 
> Currently tuning my RAM but I usually hit 1850-1920


So i loaded bios defaults, made sure to disable pbo, cpb and smt. Used manual voltage to set 1.28 and 4.2ghz LLC5. CB crashes halfway. Raised voltage one step 1.29ish still crashes, raised another step and still crashes halfway. So either my 2700x wants high voltage or im not setting something right. Ive tried same steps with and without my SF and other VRM changes and still crashing. Am i missing any settings? playing with enabling/disabling those options on both cpu and i think nbio pages either lead to it crashing or only getting 1270 tops in CB. Also perfomance enhancer from auto to default no change...Just got 1300 lol im deff doing something wrong.

EDIT: Ok i figured out i was just making things complicated...i do that a lot. I simply loaded bios defaults, changed perfomance enhancer to default, threw 4.2 on core frequency. Saved with auto voltage and booted back into bios it said it asked for 1.4V so i set 1.4 as manual voltage saved and ran cinebench and without waiting and it scored 1817 without visual chugging slowdowns at only 64C on Tdie(on h115i 280mmAIO btw)! Woot i changed ryzen power plan to minimum cpu state 40%, It was confusing me since readings in hwinfo were not what i was expecting. Will start dialing in voltage today.

Edit2: wow 1872 with realtime priority.


----------



## -Grift-

Exile666 said:


> So i loaded bios defaults, made sure to disable pbo, cpb and smt. Used manual voltage to set 1.28 and 4.2ghz LLC5. CB crashes halfway. Raised voltage one step 1.29ish still crashes, raised another step and still crashes halfway. So either my 2700x wants high voltage or im not setting something right. Ive tried same steps with and without my SF and other VRM changes and still crashing. Am i missing any settings? playing with enabling/disabling those options on both cpu and i think nbio pages either lead to it crashing or only getting 1270 tops in CB. Also perfomance enhancer from auto to default no change...Just got 1300 lol im deff doing something wrong.
> 
> EDIT: Ok i figured out i was just making things complicated...i do that a lot. I simply loaded bios defaults, changed perfomance enhancer to default, threw 4.2 on core frequency. Saved with auto voltage and booted back into bios it said it asked for 1.4V so i set 1.4 as manual voltage saved and ran cinebench and without waiting and it scored 1817 without visual chugging slowdowns at only 64C on Tdie(on h115i 280mmAIO btw)! Woot i changed ryzen power plan to minimum cpu state 40%, It was confusing me since readings in hwinfo were not what i was expecting. Will start dialing in voltage today.
> 
> Edit2: wow 1872 with realtime priority.


I disabled PBO/XFR/Cstates in BIOS and set windows power plans to 100% minimum. Guess you can slowly bring down the voltage or play with LLC as every chip is different but for me I'm limited by temperatures due to my high 31c ambient so my settings are at its limit perhaps you can try clocking higher! Good luck.


----------



## Exile666

So im messing with xfr/pbo again and ive never veen able to boot at -0.075 offset untill i switched on 400 switching frequency and set cpu power phase to extreme. The one under tprobe. And im running at -0.082 offset with max temp after a lot of cinebench and firestrike is 65c with 88w cpu core power 99w on cpu+soc power 65.8A cpu core and 149W on package. This is the first time ive seen xfr do something good the trick was start with ram at 2400 16,16,16,16,39,55 aka JEDEC and performance enhancer is at default instead of auto. i still dont believe it but xfr doesnt seem like a power hog and scores dont suck. 
Edit: oh and i changed ryzen power plan to 40% minimum
Edit 2: lol i do that a lot sorry. But 15 mins of prime95 and max temp is 71.8C im wondering whats the catch


----------



## umeng2002

With my Asu X470 Prime Pro I'm pretty stable at -.1 V offset. -.15 won't post -.125000 almost stable, but freezes at near idle tasks. As you'd expect, low offset really causes issues when the voltage drops at idle. Since PBO cranks on the voltage so much, light threaded loads are still in the 1.4 to 1.45 volt range.


----------



## Exile666

umeng2002 said:


> With my Asu X470 Prime Pro I'm pretty stable at -.1 V offset. -.15 won't post -.125000 almost stable, but freezes at near idle tasks. As you'd expect, low offset really causes issues when the voltage drops at idle. Since PBO cranks on the voltage so much, light threaded loads are still in the 1.4 to 1.45 volt range.


Do you have the 2700x or the 2600x? And did
you have to change any settings like i had to in digi+ vrm? My friend has the 2600x and used to be able to boot at -.1 until he got the flare x 3200 kit like me and it hasnt worked even at 2400 cl16. Have you changed your power plan?


----------



## umeng2002

2700X. Latest BIOS on my Asus X470 Prime Pro mobo (AGESA 1.0.0.6 update). Precision Boost Overdrive on. SoC Voltage to 1.05, but I did that just for the heck of it since I'm now at 3200 MHz CL14 1T RAM timings. I haven't done a thorough test of stability yet, just five or six runs of LinX (aka Intel Burn Test).

Load Line calibration effectiveness is hard to determine on my board. In HWiNFO64, my actual voltage is very close to the Core VID requested. I leave it on Auto or Level 1 (which should be the lowest settings). Since all my freezes have been at idle, the auto LLC or Level 1 is working fine. Typical ALL core boosts with Cinebench and Intel Burn test on my chip is about 4.1 GHz +/- 25 MHz. Fastest single core boost I've seen is only 4.325 GHz or 4.35 GHz.

I didn't have to change anything. I only put a negative voltage offset because Precision Boost Overdrive would shove the voltage up to 1.55 volts sometimes for lightly threaded loads. 

SoC voltage to 1.1 will help with fast RAM.

I've only been using Ryzen for two days now, so I'm not totally familiar with the ins and outs of it's behavior.


----------



## Exile666

umeng2002 said:


> 2700X. Latest BIOS on my Asus X470 Prime Pro mobo (AGESA 1.0.0.6 update). Precision Boost Overdrive on. SoC Voltage to 1.05, but I did that just for the heck of it since I'm now at 3200 MHz CL14 1T RAM timings. I haven't done a thorough test of stability yet, just five or six runs of LinX (aka Intel Burn Test).
> 
> Load Line calibration effectiveness is hard to determine on my board. In HWiNFO64, my actual voltage is very close to the Core VID requested. I leave it on Auto or Level 1 (which should be the lowest settings). Since all my freezes have been at idle, the auto LLC or Level 1 is working fine. Typical ALL core boosts with Cinebench and Intel Burn test on my chip is about 4.1 GHz +/- 25 MHz. Fastest single core boost I've seen is only 4.325 GHz or 4.35 GHz.
> 
> I didn't have to change anything. I only put a negative voltage offset because Precision Boost Overdrive would shove the voltage up to 1.55 volts sometimes for lightly threaded loads.
> 
> SoC voltage to 1.1 will help with fast RAM.
> 
> I've only been using Ryzen for two days now, so I'm not totally familiar with the ins and outs of it's behavior.


Origionaly i was getting crashes at idle or coming out of load but i cant remember if it was advice or just what the chip drivers came with but i had cpu minimum state at 5% and the recent chipset drivers come at 90% cpu idle state. The voltages dont drop so low and crash at idle after i changed my minimum to 40% it seems as long as it posts and runs everything fine idle voltage stays high enough. Theres a lot of confusion i think about the chipset drivers power plan but thats my take maybe that would stop your idle crashes and my quick test to see if anything is wrong i run cinebench a few times and then if it doesnt crash i rin it in realtime and if it doesnt make it then i know something probably needs to be tuned since i go for 100% stability in any scenario. But thats my quickest way to see if its worth investing time before checking if scores reflect gains since sometimes i get the same scores and dont notice anything unless i look at power consumption. Heat kills performance quick and if you can tune a chip that can boot at -.1ish that sounds like a potential loto-winner.(youll sustain even higher clocks under load, they already seem good) Looks like youve been in the forum a while so no disrespect by telling you how to do your thing just giving what advice i got to give. XP ive been using ryzen since the 1700 first came out and i started with thinking i can just overclock my way along and it worked for the most part but ive struggled a lot just for reliable info and lets just say its getting a lot better


----------



## umeng2002

Yeah, I'm totally new to Ryzen. But one of the reasons I got an X CPU is for PBO. And one of the reasons why I avoided MSI mobo is that they don't have negative voltage offset. So now I'm seeing how low of voltage I can get to save my temps and boost as high as possible.

In HWiNFO, my highest boosts under the Max Performance power plan is 4.340 GHz.


----------



## -Grift-

I found LLC lv5 easiest to manipulate as from my use case i input VCORE as *1.281v* and when load is applied it supplies *1.35-1.36v* and returns to *1.281v* when idle as compared to LLC lv1-4 where it just reduces Vdroop (e.g VCORE *1.35v* idle and load *1.25v*)


----------



## Exile666

-Grift- said:


> I found LLC lv5 easiest to manipulate as from my use case i input VCORE as *1.281v* and when load is applied it supplies *1.35-1.36v* and returns to *1.281v* when idle as compared to LLC lv1-4 where it just reduces Vdroop (e.g VCORE *1.35v* idle and load *1.25v*)


I have my power consumption so low that i think you have to change ryzen power plan to the 40% or 50% when you crash at idle. I tried your method and i am now at LLC1 booted at -.1v and cpu only gets to 63.5c in cinebench where at -0.05 its around 77-80. LLC at max is how my friends old 1700 got killed and degraded it. It causes spikes that cant be avoided and max LLC makes the spikes always above what you set that never can be read without a multimeter. For example the spikes of voltage are how switching psus work so if with LLC 1 or 2 if you set 1.4 it jumps from 1.1-1.5 (undetectable but safe) where LLC 5 will make that spike start at 1.5 go down to 1.1 or lower and attempt to go back to 1.4 and overshoot drastically worse. But thats in a worst case situation. Just throwing out there why i dont feel safe using top LLC for anything. Not sure if its worth it to you but it might be good enough for your high ambient


----------



## -Grift-

Exile666 said:


> I have my power consumption so low that i think you have to change ryzen power plan to the 40% or 50% when you crash at idle. I tried your method and i am now at LLC1 booted at -.1v and cpu only gets to 63.5c in cinebench where at -0.05 its around 77-80. LLC at max is how my friends old 1700 got killed and degraded it. It causes spikes that cant be avoided and max LLC makes the spikes always above what you set that never can be read without a multimeter. For example the spikes of voltage are how switching psus work so if with LLC 1 or 2 if you set 1.4 it jumps from 1.1-1.5 (undetectable but safe) where LLC 5 will make that spike start at 1.5 go down to 1.1 or lower and attempt to go back to 1.4 and overshoot drastically worse. But thats in a worst case situation. Just throwing out there why i dont feel safe using top LLC for anything. Not sure if its worth it to you but it might be good enough for your high ambient


Interesting thought, shall experiment more


----------



## Exile666

-Grift- said:


> Interesting thought, shall experiment more


Please let me know how it goes because maybe i can lend some advice. Like i couldnt get lower than -.052 without switching frequency at 400 and then i couldnt get lower than -.081 or something without putting LLC to 1 and i still havent went lower than -.1v and i started with my power plans minimum at 40% then upped it to 50%. Helps snappyness and how low the clocks and voltage will go so it might be unstable with any change it may seem sluggish when going into load. Id be interested in if you have good success(besides i like hearing i helped) i am starting to think of xfr as my peak voltage and the power plan min the only voltage i can kinda control. i seem to never get higher than 1777-1790 and 1850 only when using realtime in Cinebench and unless i boot into diagnostic mode i dont see anything get better besides temps and power consumption drop and my clocks stay high as in 63-64c in cinebench at 4.2 most of the test good luck man and sorry if im hard to understand, lmk and i will explain better. I think too fast for myself sometimes haha


----------



## -Grift-

Exile666 said:


> Please let me know how it goes because maybe i can lend some advice. Like i couldnt get lower than -.052 without switching frequency at 400 and then i couldnt get lower than -.081 or something without putting LLC to 1 and i still havent went lower than -.1v and i started with my power plans minimum at 40% then upped it to 50%. Helps snappyness and how low the clocks and voltage will go so it might be unstable with any change it may seem sluggish when going into load. Id be interested in if you have good success(besides i like hearing i helped) i am starting to think of xfr as my peak voltage and the power plan min the only voltage i can kinda control. i seem to never get higher than 1777-1790 and 1850 only when using realtime in Cinebench and unless i boot into diagnostic mode i dont see anything get better besides temps and power consumption drop and my clocks stay high as in 63-64c in cinebench at 4.2 most of the test good luck man and sorry if im hard to understand, lmk and i will explain better. I think too fast for myself sometimes haha


I cant use dynamic voltage with offset as the supplied voltage is too high and generates to much heat for too low clocks as compared to what I have right now with static overclock and voltage. Will try it out when I have the time.


----------



## Exile666

-Grift- said:


> I cant use dynamic voltage with offset as the supplied voltage is too high and generates to much heat for too low clocks as compared to what I have right now with static overclock and voltage. Will try it out when I have the time.


Yes i realise this is a lot of tinkering, testing and validating and it practically feels like i see the bios and benchmarks more than anything else. But then again i only sleep about 2 hours a night if at all so gotta fill the time somehow. Ive already had an issue where it didnt seem like it was setting 500 switching frequency. All i had to do was boot 400 and then boot back at 500. Annoying flukes like that are potential time wasters for sure.


----------



## tailanttt

Hi @1usmus, first tranks for work. I flashed 4207 mod, but o CBS lock.
MOBO: Asus Strix x370-f bios 4207, i tested 4002 but same, dont have cbs advanced


----------



## tailanttt

tailanttt said:


> Hi 1usmus, first tranks for work. I flashed 4207 mod, but o CBS lock.


~


MOBO: Asus Strix x370-f


----------



## tailanttt

@1usmus


----------



## Vento041

@tailanttt pls do not create a post for every correction. Just update/edit your last one with the edit button... Also since this thread was started by 1usmus is safe to assume that he'll read the posts even without directly quoting him.


----------



## Exostenza

@1usmus

I have been using your bios mod (4207v2) for the Strix B350-F Gaming and while the BCLK stabilization has been great I have found that there is something wrong with cpu fan tuning which was not present in any other vanilla bios including the original 4207. When I set it to find the min/max for my fans before I set the curves it tests it until 99% and then just sits there forever. I can click around a bunch and hit escape a few times and then it comes up with the results although before my results were lower for my fans so I could run my PC quieter when nothing is going on and for some reason it is finding the minimum for 2 of the exact same fans at 40% and 50% where before they were both 40%. Any idea what is going on? I have tried re-flashing the original per your instructions and it works again and then flashing your modded bios back on results in the same issues. 

Thanks for the hard work and hope there is a fix for this.


----------



## thigobr

I just tried to open the BIOS image from a Asus Strix B450-I using AMIBCP 5.02.0023 but it's not working. Tried the latest ones 1201 and 1103 https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B450-I-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Is there any new AMIBCP version?


----------



## pyromaniac1

Hi

I flashed Reous's 4207x bios, but it doesn't have PBO scalar settings.
Which one should I flash to get that?
i'm using a 2600x.


----------



## Exile666

pyromaniac1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I flashed Reous's 4207x bios, but it doesn't have PBO scalar settings.
> 
> Which one should I flash to get that?
> 
> i'm using a 2600x.


Im not exactly sure why the scalar was possibly depreciated. Might have been that it just made the heat worse. Do you have performance enhancer with stilts OC profile. I want to actually document my testing as i have both questions and suggestions that maybe can help someone. Ive been getting them very power efficient with VRM settings changes thanks to buildzoid from actually hardcore overclocking, a lot of his videos like "how VRMs work i give up edition" and the one where he shows on a oscilloscope what the settings do. Mess around with scalling the first 2 before the oc ones cause its all about if you can keep it cool enough.

...edit i keep messing up the tags trying to edit my connent sorry about that


----------



## pyromaniac1

Exile666 said:


> Do you have performance enhancer with stilts OC profile. I want to actually document my testing as i have both questions and suggestions that maybe can help someone. Ive been getting them very power efficient with VRM settings changes thanks to buildzoid from actually hardcore overclocking


no I think you only get those on crosshair vi. On the x370 prime pro I haven't seen any such setting.


----------



## trickynickyuk

Is anyone able to unlock this bios please https://www.asus.com/uk/Laptops/ROG-Strix-GL702ZC/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## kaiserc

@1usmus 

1st gen MSI x370 & possiblly b350 now have Offset voltage (Vcore & nb_soc)
see here
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/acw2yd/new_bios_for_msi_x370_gaming_pro_carbon_features/
Also, I Just updated my bios to this and it works. x370 gaming plus
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-GAMING-PLUS.html#

Version
7A33v5G
Release Date
2018-12-24
File Size
10.93 MB
2019-1-5 Downloaded

Description
- Improve compatibility with Raven CPU 
- Improve compatibility with Bristol CPU.


----------



## umeng2002

kaiserc said:


> @1usmus
> 
> 1st gen MSI x370 & possiblly b350 now have Offset voltage (Vcore & nb_soc)
> see here
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/acw2yd/new_bios_for_msi_x370_gaming_pro_carbon_features/
> Also, I Just updated my bios to this and it works. x370 gaming plus
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-GAMING-PLUS.html#
> 
> Version
> 7A33v5G
> Release Date
> 2018-12-24
> File Size
> 10.93 MB
> 2019-1-5 Downloaded
> 
> Description
> - Improve compatibility with Raven CPU
> - Improve compatibility with Bristol CPU.


Good for MSI, the literal only reason I didn't go with an MSI mobo is the lack of voltage offset.


----------



## MakeItWorst

kaiserc said:


> @*1usmus*
> 
> 1st gen MSI x370 & possiblly b350 now have Offset voltage (Vcore & nb_soc)
> see here
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/acw2yd/new_bios_for_msi_x370_gaming_pro_carbon_features/
> Also, I Just updated my bios to this and it works. x370 gaming plus
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-GAMING-PLUS.html#
> 
> Version
> 7A33v5G
> Release Date
> 2018-12-24
> File Size
> 10.93 MB
> 2019-1-5 Downloaded
> 
> Description
> - Improve compatibility with Raven CPU
> - Improve compatibility with Bristol CPU.



Hope MSI releases a BIOS update with the same thing for X470 Gaming Plus variant too. 
Thanks for the news.


----------



## gerardfraser

MSI X470 Gaming Plus Bios with offset voltage ,yes please can not wait to try it out,well there will not be any difference but i want it anyway.Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mtrai

thigobr said:


> I just tried to open the BIOS image from a Asus Strix B450-I using AMIBCP 5.02.0023 but it's not working. Tried the latest ones 1201 and 1103 https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B450-I-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> Is there any new AMIBCP version?


Apparently yes... We have to wait for it to leak to the wild. 

Quoting from source at ASUS "AFAIK that was not done on purpose, they probably just started using a newer AMI code-base. It would most likely work with a later version of AMIBCP, but I don't think one exists in the wild."

I remember the same thing happening a few years ago with AMIBCP changed version and it would only display that one tab. We had to wait until it was in the wild.


----------



## Tobor

thigobr said:


> I just tried to open the BIOS image from a Asus Strix B450-I using AMIBCP 5.02.0023 but it's not working. Tried the latest ones 1201 and 1103 https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B450-I-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> Is there any new AMIBCP version?


At least for me AMIBCP 5.02.0031 works with the latest ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero BIOS version 6401 just fine, while AMIBCP 5.02.0023 does not. You can find AMIBCP 5.02.0031 here.


----------



## umeng2002

For Asus boards, can you make the DC fan control go bellow 60% and the 100% speed forced on at 75° C different with modded BIOSes?


----------



## Exostenza

umeng2002 said:


> For Asus boards, can you make the DC fan control go bellow 60% and the 100% speed forced on at 75° C different with modded BIOSes?


I can, but it depends on your fans. Using Arctic Cooling F14 and Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans. Both can do that.


----------



## JonnyB410

MakeItWorst said:


> Hope MSI releases a BIOS update with the same thing for X470 Gaming Plus variant too.
> Thanks for the news.





gerardfraser said:


> MSI X470 Gaming Plus Bios with offset voltage ,yes please can not wait to try it out,well there will not be any difference but i want it anyway.Thanks for the heads up.


I just downloaded a new bios for my X470 M7, offset voltage and loadline both work.


----------



## RobrPatty

Anyone have d/l link for X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING F5 bios
NM its on website server now


----------



## MakeItWorst

MSI X470 Gaming Plus A6 update finally released!

*Changelog*
- Improve compatibility with Raven CPU 
- Improve compatibility with Bristol CPU

Direct Link: Go!
Web Link: Go!


----------



## MakeItWorst

But, seems that it just brings compatibility for spcecific CPUs. Nothing more... (didn't install the update yet)


----------



## MakeItWorst

Ohh, I think I just found it. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

ADVANCED MODE > Overclocking Settings (OC) > Voltage Setting > CPU Core Voltage (Offset Mode)

Then, you will show hidden options like:
- CPU Offset Mode Mark
- CPU Offset Voltage


----------



## mtrai

Tobor said:


> At least for me AMIBCP 5.02.0031 works with the latest ASUS ROG Crosshair VI Hero BIOS version 6401 just fine, while AMIBCP 5.02.0023 does not. You can find AMIBCP 5.02.0031 here.


Thank you, thank you, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## gerardfraser

MakeItWorst said:


> Ohh, I think I just found it. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ADVANCED MODE > Overclocking Settings (OC) > Voltage Setting > CPU Core Voltage (Offset Mode)
> 
> Then, you will show hidden options like:
> - CPU Offset Mode Mark
> - CPU Offset Voltage


Yes that is it but for me I just accessed it in OC Menu and it works fine so far running 
Msi x470 Gaming Plus
2600X 
CPU Off Set-1.0v holding 4250Mhz gaming 
CPU running 1.26v-1.28v,now time to go try a real overclock.


----------



## suikoden

Hi, thank you so much for this.
Sorry if this question has already been asked.
I seem to have a weird problem, does anyone know how to fix this?
At the part "cd EFI" it says directory not found.
Everything up until this point works.
Thank you
EDIT: Actually fixed my problem but I can't Afugan or Afuefix64 i get "Error: Problem getting flash information"
I'm trying this for the gigabyte ga-ax370m-ds3h.


----------



## waltercaorle

Thanks 1usmus.

I have the b350 strix-i. Can someone explain this to me and what do the various functions do?
If I try to change "OC Mode" in 1,2 or 3 on reboot it appears like this...


----------



## dobermann24

@1usmus hey. Do you update the rog strix x470-f gaming bios? Long time we have nothing heard from you  I hope all is fine with you.


----------



## Exile666

dobermann24 said:


> @1usmus hey. Do you update the rog strix x470-f gaming bios? Long time we have nothing heard from you  I hope all is fine with you.



The link is on page 96 my friend and it works great ; )


----------



## dobermann24

Exile666 said:


> The link is on page 96 my friend and it works great ; )


I have but pstats and soc voltage a buggy. pstats dont activate and the soc v are from 1.150 - 150 = 950


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

@dobermann24
P-States don't work since ages, don't waste your time.
For vSOC, set it to LLC 4, and it stays at the voltage you desire.


----------



## dobermann24

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> @dobermann24
> P-States don't work since ages, don't waste your time.
> For vSOC, set it to LLC 4, and it stays at the voltage you desire.


This has nothing to do whit llc. When I set this to 1000 its 950 without or whit llc. 1050 is 1000...and so on ????


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

Weird. If i set SOC to 1,05v and SOC LLC to lvl 4, it is constantly at 1,05v in every tool, load or idle.


----------



## umeng2002

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> Weird. If i set SOC to 1,05v and SOC LLC to lvl 4, it is constantly at 1,05v in every tool, load or idle.


That's how LLC should should... keep voltage constant. LLC implementations that boost voltages over the voltage settings are really working incorrectly.


----------



## dado82rm

Version v16 is out but still unstable for me
Would be nice an updated mod BIOS with this



jznomoney said:


> @1usmus can you modify the update bios for MSI X470 GAMING PRO.
> 
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79v15.zip
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced for all your help.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

umeng2002 said:


> ZeroCoolRiddler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. If i set SOC to 1,05v and SOC LLC to lvl 4, it is constantly at 1,05v in every tool, load or idle.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how LLC should should... keep voltage constant. LLC implementations that boost voltages over the voltage settings are really working incorrectly.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's how it worked for 10 years+, and why i'm a bit confused about his results.


----------



## WoodyUK

Could anyone please tell me how to remove/modify the 60% minimum fan speed restriction on a Crosshair 6 Hero, thanks.

I currently work around by:
1)	Load Optimized Defaults.
2)	Change CPU Q-Fan Control to DC Mode.
3)	Change CPU Fan Profile to Manual.
4)	Run Qfan Tuning.
5)	Manually spin the CPU fan with my fingers during the test.
6)	This gave a CPU fan Min. Duty Cycle 18%, which I increase to 35%.
7)	Save a User Profile.

Though this has worked for the CPU fan, it is obviously tedious and will be more difficult when I want to adjust the case fans too.

I would appreciate it if anyone could share how to remove the 60% restriction.
Thanks.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Clear uefi. Dont use Asus AI to manage the fans.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Is there any hope for a moded 6401 Crosshair VI Uefi without HPET?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dado82rm

*Patriot Viper PV416G320C6K kit Dual chanel 2x8gb 3200MHZ Stable at 3133MHZ*

MOD i posted in the wrong trhead can you move this to the Dram Calculator Thread Please?

Update: got 1 single error due to the turn around timing too tight i changed now as per new picture attached with the HCI Memory Test (Timing3133.png)

Edit2 tried to run world of warcraft and it crashes
Back to xmp profile 1 

Finnaly Stable....
Want To Share my settings for the Patriot Viper PV416G320C6K kit Dual chanel 2x8gb 3200MHZ

The Max i could safely get it is 3133Mhz 16-15-15-15-34---64---408

None of the Dram Calculator settings worked for me so i want to share to the Community in case some one is struggling like i was.

Here is a Picture... not sure if the Score/Latency is good what do you think?

From The user Benchmark it says is very good comparing to others 3133MHZ
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/13881746

I did also an Aida Stress Test for about 30 Minutes Max Temp 94.2 i know is alot but i have the stock cooler and i have unlocked the Precision Boost Overdrive to let it push the CPU

0 Errors on TM5

Edit: Just noticed my poor score of the CPU (everything on auto did not OC) Should i Overclock it?

Thank You for your Support
Now i need a rest was so frustrating.....:specool::specool::specool:


----------



## Exile666

dado82rm said:


> MOD i posted in the wrong trhead can you move this to the Dram Calculator Thread Please?
> 
> Update: got 1 single error due to the turn around timing too tight i changed now as per new picture attached with the HCI Memory Test (Timing3133.png)
> 
> Edit2 tried to run world of warcraft and it crashes
> Back to xmp profile 1
> 
> Finnaly Stable....
> Want To Share my settings for the Patriot Viper PV416G320C6K kit Dual chanel 2x8gb 3200MHZ
> 
> The Max i could safely get it is 3133Mhz 16-15-15-15-34---64---408
> 
> None of the Dram Calculator settings worked for me so i want to share to the Community in case some one is struggling like i was.
> 
> Here is a Picture... not sure if the Score/Latency is good what do you think?
> 
> From The user Benchmark it says is very good comparing to others 3133MHZ
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/13881746
> 
> I did also an Aida Stress Test for about 30 Minutes Max Temp 94.2 i know is alot but i have the stock cooler and i have unlocked the Precision Boost Overdrive to let it push the CPU
> 
> 0 Errors on TM5
> 
> Edit: Just noticed my poor score of the CPU (everything on auto did not OC) Should i Overclock it?
> 
> Thank You for your Support
> Now i need a rest was so frustrating.....:specool::specool::specool:


Pending on your board i have asus strix x470-F and asus is really gpod at ram timings. Just bear with me and try 16 16 16 16 39 55 and trfc1 2 and 4 calculate in ryzen dram calculator advanced page. I start at 2400 and actually leave dram voltage at 1.5 while i scale up and ive been testing cpu stability before i go upbon the ram. I made so much progress with increasing vrm switching frequency ypu should give that a try if you can. If you stay at 2400mhz on dram like i suggest leave voltage at 1.45. I have 3200 flarex b-die and ive been trying to explain to.my friend with the same board,ram just with the 2600x where i have 2700x that its easier to observe how the cpu works and ram OCing can make confusing variables happen. Also you can try 15 15 15 15 36 51 but thats jedec for 2133. I stated jedec for 2400 above. Good luck. And dont judge everything on benchmarks. When ryzen is stressed too far it will still run but it creates jitters and hickups. Good luck.


----------



## dado82rm

Testing hci memtest overnight DRAM 1.5 seems to fix my problems at 3200 
Played a bit wow while also tring streaming 
Got best firestrike and timespy point so far
Tomorrow ill post updated screenshot





Exile666 said:


> Pending on your board i have asus strix x470-F and asus is really gpod at ram timings. Just bear with me and try 16 16 16 16 39 55 and trfc1 2 and 4 calculate in ryzen dram calculator advanced page. I start at 2400 and actually leave dram voltage at 1.5 while i scale up and ive been testing cpu stability before i go upbon the ram. I made so much progress with increasing vrm switching frequency ypu should give that a try if you can. If you stay at 2400mhz on dram like i suggest leave voltage at 1.45. I have 3200 flarex b-die and ive been trying to explain to.my friend with the same board,ram just with the 2600x where i have 2700x that its easier to observe how the cpu works and ram OCing can make confusing variables happen. Also you can try 15 15 15 15 36 51 but thats jedec for 2133. I stated jedec for 2400 above. Good luck. And dont judge everything on benchmarks. When ryzen is stressed too far it will still run but it creates jitters and hickups. Good luck.


----------



## Exile666

dado82rm said:


> Testing hci memtest overnight DRAM 1.5 seems to fix my problems at 3200
> Played a bit wow while also tring streaming
> Got best firestrike and timespy point so far
> Tomorrow ill post updated screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exile666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pending on your board i have asus strix x470-F and asus is really gpod at ram timings. Just bear with me and try 16 16 16 16 39 55 and trfc1 2 and 4 calculate in ryzen dram calculator advanced page. I start at 2400 and actually leave dram voltage at 1.5 while i scale up and ive been testing cpu stability before i go upbon the ram. I made so much progress with increasing vrm switching frequency ypu should give that a try if you can. If you stay at 2400mhz on dram like i suggest leave voltage at 1.45. I have 3200 flarex b-die and ive been trying to explain to.my friend with the same board,ram just with the 2600x where i have 2700x that its easier to observe how the cpu works and ram OCing can make confusing variables happen. Also you can try 15 15 15 15 36 51 but thats jedec for 2133. I stated jedec for 2400 above. Good luck. And dont judge everything on benchmarks. When ryzen is stressed too far it will still run but it creates jitters and hickups. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Glad its acting stable for you. Id eventually dial it down but ram is good like that where you shouldnt need to worry about it even for days or weeks even. Not much documentation but always giving it only what it wants is always good. I usually settle on 1.4 to 1.45 range but i usually am off to another config quicker than i can do week long testing lol but with my added htc wireless adapter pcie card im obsessing quiet a bit on making sure the cpu isnt causing any issue. It seems htc was to blame for a lot of BSODs and happen to fix them yesterday lol it looked like driver issues which i couldnt really do anything about but ive got a lot of testing done lately.


----------



## vrsbueno

Exile666 said:


> Glad its acting stable for you. Id eventually dial it down but ram is good like that where you shouldnt need to worry about it even for days or weeks even. Not much documentation but always giving it only what it wants is always good. I usually settle on 1.4 to 1.45 range but i usually am off to another config quicker than i can do week long testing lol but with my added htc wireless adapter pcie card im obsessing quiet a bit on making sure the cpu isnt causing any issue. It seems htc was to blame for a lot of BSODs and happen to fix them yesterday lol it looked like driver issues which i couldnt really do anything about but ive got a lot of testing done lately.



I have the same board as you and I can not boot with any latencies at 3600, 3533 and 3466 with DDR4 F4-3600C17D-16GTZR which B-Die! I posted everything well explained in the topic of the calculator, would you have any tips? I'm hopeless now. Previously had Trident Z 3200-CL16 Hynix AFR at 3333-16-16-16-16-16-34 and had no problem whatsoever: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...1-overclocking-dram-am4-384.html#post27812758


----------



## dado82rm

Will be home in an hour, sadly i thought i managed but i was wrong. Talk to you soon


----------



## Exile666

dado82rm said:


> Will be home in an hour, sadly i thought i managed but i was wrong. Talk to you soon


is your ram bdie? I havent looked for myself based on what you said.Can you download thaiphoon burner and take screenshots of its jedec and xmp,(click read and then report same as for ryzenDramCalc) also it will say the die type please verify it is samsung b-die. Can you turn your ram to 2400mhz at 16 16 16 16 39 55 at 1.20V-1.25V to verify that your cpu is stable at STOCK? I know this is a pain. I look for consistant scores in cinebench. Not 1 or 2 bad ones with a good one but mine is about 5 points everytime give or take from 1778 with the 2700x and 1387 with 2600x. I have my friends 2600x system on me right now and thats exactly what i have to verify myself today because hes got some insanely odd timed issues that i have to fix which i think microsoft messed up and caused what i call the microsoft 76 bug (credits to fallout 76 lol) ill post about that soon but anyway you will get that consistant score because thats how much bandwidth is capable of being rendered and that is increased with ram OCing thats why it takes more cpu voltage after OCing ram to remain as stable so more data is carried in each mhz/ghz on the cpu clock etc.... (Someone please correct me if im wrong or explain it better). But also set your power plan to ryzen power plan and change under advanced + cpu mangment + minimum cpu state and vhange that to 60% or 70%. I am testing at 60% myself. I can get that stable score once i lower the offset a bit but test with no offset in cinebench a couple of times to se what hwinfo is drooping down to and that "should" be a safe place to start the offset. Also what is your motherboard type?


Edit sorry i looked past that prevous post.... is your bios date wrong by anychance?? 76 bug?

Edit2 reason im saying is long story short bios said obsurd year and windows said something like 2150 and when i went to change it,it was black and when i finally got it changed it displayed the year 2076. As soon as i got the time and date current it opened a bunch of programs that had crashed. firefox, taskexplorer, msiafterburner all at once and the pc snapped back to life just like that

Edit3 sorry. But something to note is my friend has the h80 240mm aio and i have the h115i 280mm aio so you may only see the proper cinebench scores if you change it to realtime priority. I highly suggest you get at least a 240mm aio and a bigger one if you really want to push ryzens limits. But i suggest at least 400 or 500 cpu switching frequency and 400 SoC switching frequency and that gets me to boot at -.125 offset (not stable btw) youll probably end up around -.05v or -.067 and i would try cpu only LLC level 2 maybe 3 once you find what voltage looks snappiest during cinebench. read voltage from cpu in hwinfo. And i think motherboard reports ehat it was sent so that can help compare vdroop to what is actually set Hope that makes sense. I have my friends rig for a few more hours so ill let you know the config i end up with.

Edit#404 Also do you have aura suite installed, the program for led/rgb installed? Also have you recently clicked check for.windows update since the new ray tracing demo in 3dmark came out? Im trying to piece together what you and my friend are doing similar.


----------



## suikoden

*Request for small tip*

Hi, can anyone transfer the modifications of the Gigabyte ax-370m-ds3h to F24?
Would pay 5$ paypal for it.
Thank you so much


----------



## dado82rm

Exile666 said:


> dado82rm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be home in an hour, sadly i thought i managed but i was wrong. Talk to you soon
> 
> 
> 
> is your ram bdie? I havent looked for myself based on what you said.Can you download thaiphoon burner and take screenshots of its jedec and xmp,(click read and then report same as for ryzenDramCalc) also it will say the die type please verify it is samsung b-die. Can you turn your ram to 2400mhz at 16 16 16 16 39 55 at 1.20V-1.25V to verify that your cpu is stable at STOCK? I know this is a pain. I look for consistant scores in cinebench. Not 1 or 2 bad ones with a good one but mine is about 5 points everytime give or take from 1778 with the 2700x and 1387 with 2600x. I have my friends 2600x system on me right now and thats exactly what i have to verify myself today because hes got some insanely odd timed issues that i have to fix which i think microsoft messed up and caused what i call the microsoft 76 bug (credits to fallout 76 lol) ill post about that soon but anyway you will get that consistant score because thats how much bandwidth is capable of being rendered and that is increased with ram OCing thats why it takes more cpu voltage after OCing ram to remain as stable so more data is carried in each mhz/ghz on the cpu clock etc.... (Someone please correct me if im wrong or explain it better). But also set your power plan to ryzen power plan and change under advanced + cpu mangment + minimum cpu state and vhange that to 60% or 70%. I am testing at 60% myself. I can get that stable score once i lower the offset a bit but test with no offset in cinebench a couple of times to se what hwinfo is drooping down to and that "should" be a safe place to start the offset. Also what is your motherboard type?
> 
> 
> Edit sorry i looked past that prevous post.... is your bios date wrong by anychance?? 76 bug?
> 
> Edit2 reason im saying is long story short bios said obsurd year and windows said something like 2150 and when i went to change it,it was black and when i finally got it changed it displayed the year 2076. As soon as i got the time and date current it opened a bunch of programs that had crashed. firefox, taskexplorer, msiafterburner all at once and the pc snapped back to life just like that
> 
> Edit3 sorry. But something to note is my friend has the h80 240mm aio and i have the h115i 280mm aio so you may only see the proper cinebench scores if you change it to realtime priority. I highly suggest you get at least a 240mm aio and a bigger one if you really want to push ryzens limits. But i suggest at least 400 or 500 cpu switching frequency and 400 SoC switching frequency and that gets me to boot at -.125 offset (not stable btw) youll probably end up around -.05v or -.067 and i would try cpu only LLC level 2 maybe 3 once you find what voltage looks snappiest during cinebench. read voltage from cpu in hwinfo. And i think motherboard reports ehat it was sent so that can help compare vdroop to what is actually set Hope that makes sense. I have my friends rig for a few more hours so ill let you know the config i end up with.
> 
> Edit#404 Also do you have aura suite installed, the program for led/rgb installed? Also have you recently clicked check for.windows update since the new ray tracing demo in 3dmark came out? Im trying to piece together what you and my friend are doing similar.
Click to expand...

I am at work at the moment
Do you think we can have a live chat this afternoon i am in Dublin ireland will be home at about 4.30PM irish time
I have questions and feedback for you


----------



## Exile666

ok so what i just did for my friend is set him up with about 7 profiles AFTER clearing CMOS starting at cl16 then cl14 
both with -.075 offsets and vrm switching frequency at 400 at both VDDCPU and SoC switching frequency 
and a CL15 with that offset plus an optimised CL15 and 14 with -0.068 offset and LLC2 because in my testing 
LLC1 actually creates more vdroop(or seemed to make crashes happen sooner) and LLC2 just gets you a bit 
better vdroop except in more extreme cases like my 2700x with Performance enhancer 4 it trying to 
hold 4.225 ghz all core except 4.35 or downclocking/ryzens sleep mode, i cant lower offset very 
much more than -.042 or something without LLC3 and i only reccommend higher than LLC3 to make sure 
vdroop isnt the issue during testing when nothing else works. Vdroop is there to save your hardware 😉 
but temps are usually bad and i would say a complete waste of time based on how ryzen works if not running 
a beefy aio or custom loop.im trying not to use PE4 except for testing since my 280mm seems to barely 
cut it when really pushing things but would be perfect for the 2600x in normal xfr+ram OC thats stable. 
im wishing i got a 360mm tbh but i get good enough temps with XFR and a nicely tuned system but then i left 
him 2 CL12 that are actually quiet impressive and seemed to work(wasnt able to test 2600x in games with CL12 
config, will test my 2700x tonight) same low offset -.75 and one or 2 notches on voltage lower with LLC2 
So i will share my configs and i will try to make this more oganized than before and please im not amazing at this or claim to know
everything for a fact so i will correct anything i notice and am always looking for opinions and suggestions 
CL16, Trcdrd16 Trcdwr16 Dram ras PRE time16 dram ras ACT time 39 Trc 55 trrdS 4 trrdL 6 Tfaw 26 Tcwl 12 trfc1,2and4 on auto for now
CL16, Trcdrd16 Trcdwr16 Dram ras PRE time16 dram ras ACT time 39 Trc 55 trrdS 4 trrdL 6 Tfaw 26 Tcwl 12 trfc1,2and4 on auto for now
CL15, Trcdrd15 Trcdwr15 Dram ras PRE time15 dram ras ACT time 36 Trc 51 trrdS 4 trrdL 6 Tfaw 23 Tcwl 11 trfc1,2and4 on auto for now
CL15, Trcdrd15 Trcdwr15 Dram ras PRE time15 dram ras ACT time 35 Trc 49 trrdS 4 trrdL 6 Tfaw 23 Tcwl 11 trfc1,2and4 on auto for now
CL14, Trcdrd14 Trcdwr14 Dram ras PRE time14 dram ras ACT time 34 Trc 48 trrdS 6 trrdL 8 Tfaw 39 Tcwl auto trfc1,2and4 on auto for now
CL14, Trcdrd14 Trcdwr14 Dram ras PRE time14 dram ras ACT time 34 Trc 48 trrdS 6 trrdL 8 Tfaw 39 Tcwl 10 trfc1,2and4 on auto for now
CL12, Trcdrd12 Trcdwr12 Dram ras PRE time12 dram ras ACT time 26 Trc 40 trrdS 4 trrdL 6 Tfaw 26 Tcwl 12 tcke 6 trfc1,2and4 on auto for now
CL12, Trcdrd12 Trcdwr12 Dram ras PRE time12 dram ras ACT time 26 Trc 40 trrdS 4 trrdL 5 Tfaw 26 Tcwl 12 tcke 6 trfc1,2and4 on auto for now
all with 1.5V testing except i know i need 1.55 to keep CL12 stable. all with CR 1T, powerdown and geardown mode disabled
I pretty much left it at trfc still should be calculated our board seems good during testing. i will be double checking eventualy
but i created an -.68 w/ llc2 and -.075 offset versions of these timings all at 2933 for him to either mess with the voltage and find out whats 
needed or mess around with the frequency and see what timings outcome what results. dont mess with LLC for SoC setting ram 2933 and higher 
bring it to 1.15 which you shouldnt even need that in the end since switching frequency helped me not need as much voltage for cpu. Most testing simply done with cinebench and hwinfo ill be doing more testing with my system since i dont have the 2600x


----------



## Exile666

dado82rm said:


> Exile666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dado82rm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be home in an hour, sadly i thought i managed but i was wrong. Talk to you soon
> 
> 
> 
> is your ram bdie? I havent looked for myself based on what you said.Can you download thaiphoon burner and take screenshots of its jedec and xmp,(click read and then report same as for ryzenDramCalc) also it will say the die type please verify it is samsung b-die. Can you turn your ram to 2400mhz at 16 16 16 16 39 55 at 1.20V-1.25V to verify that your cpu is stable at STOCK? I know this is a pain. I look for consistant scores in cinebench. Not 1 or 2 bad ones with a good one but mine is about 5 points everytime give or take from 1778 with the 2700x and 1387 with 2600x. I have my friends 2600x system on me right now and thats exactly what i have to verify myself today because hes got some insanely odd timed issues that i have to fix which i think microsoft messed up and caused what i call the microsoft 76 bug (credits to fallout 76 lol) ill post about that soon but anyway you will get that consistant score because thats how much bandwidth is capable of being rendered and that is increased with ram OCing thats why it takes more cpu voltage after OCing ram to remain as stable so more data is carried in each mhz/ghz on the cpu clock etc.... (Someone please correct me if im wrong or explain it better). But also set your power plan to ryzen power plan and change under advanced + cpu mangment + minimum cpu state and vhange that to 60% or 70%. I am testing at 60% myself. I can get that stable score once i lower the offset a bit but test with no offset in cinebench a couple of times to se what hwinfo is drooping down to and that "should" be a safe place to start the offset. Also what is your motherboard type?
> 
> 
> Edit sorry i looked past that prevous post.... is your bios date wrong by anychance?? 76 bug?
> 
> Edit2 reason im saying is long story short bios said obsurd year and windows said something like 2150 and when i went to change it,it was black and when i finally got it changed it displayed the year 2076. As soon as i got the time and date current it opened a bunch of programs that had crashed. firefox, taskexplorer, msiafterburner all at once and the pc snapped back to life just like that
> 
> Edit3 sorry. But something to note is my friend has the h80 240mm aio and i have the h115i 280mm aio so you may only see the proper cinebench scores if you change it to realtime priority. I highly suggest you get at least a 240mm aio and a bigger one if you really want to push ryzens limits. But i suggest at least 400 or 500 cpu switching frequency and 400 SoC switching frequency and that gets me to boot at -.125 offset (not stable btw) youll probably end up around -.05v or -.067 and i would try cpu only LLC level 2 maybe 3 once you find what voltage looks snappiest during cinebench. read voltage from cpu in hwinfo. And i think motherboard reports ehat it was sent so that can help compare vdroop to what is actually set Hope that makes sense. I have my friends rig for a few more hours so ill let you know the config i end up with.
> 
> Edit#404 Also do you have aura suite installed, the program for led/rgb installed? Also have you recently clicked check for.windows update since the new ray tracing demo in 3dmark came out? Im trying to piece together what you and my friend are doing similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am at work at the moment
> Do you think we can have a live chat this afternoon i am in Dublin ireland will be home at about 4.30PM irish time
> I have questions and feedback for you
Click to expand...

I might but it is 4:50 am here in boston and i have just posted all of what i validated today for you and anyone else that will benifit 🙂 Im finally about to get some sleep and continue OCing my system tomorrow. Hopefully you can get a good baseline. I only use cinebench to make sure scores stay consistant and single core stays the same or improves and i get 1350 in cinebench after bios wipe and i test with 2933 because without bclk our board only 100% for sure supports 2933(our ram is tested by manufacture with 2666 or 2933 multiplier with bclk but bclk breaks ryzene architecture w/o external clockgen) as for bandwidth and should score 1387 multicore and 174 single core at that ram frequency according to spec"at 2933mhz ram" and xfr and i use realtime priority from taskmanager+go to details+ set priority, it acts like it makes it hard for the system to stay to the temp monitoring function of the architecture so it will give you a more realistic score of scalling even though you have stock cooler. But dont tease yourself with thinking scores that jump crazy high is a good thing it seems to me like its a sign of ram timings not mathamatically working out which is ram instibility but ive struggled until not destinguishing high irratic scores and hovering around the sweetspot of voltage. Basically ram timings cant be correctly solved with voltage but voltage will make the score bug out and go higher. I wonder on anyone one elses take on why ryzen scores good in cinebench when instable but dont forget to set power plan to 60% and i found if i go lower ie. 50% it starts clocking way lower 2.1ish which doesnt seem...bad it just seems im forced to run cinebench so quick before it drops clocks and voltage ive crashed or gotten worse and better scores from that. especially when i used to use 5% mincpu state. I think ive crossed out perfectly stable settings in the past because it laggs just coming out of sleep and ive crashed coming out of load. It all seemed hopeless and made no sense until i watched a lot of AHOC especially past live stream extreme OCing and his way of thinking is about as rambly as mine haha but his vrm osciliscope video taught me a lot about switching frequency. Hell it tought me about VRMs which is a hard concept to grasp even when ive been learning on my own time hardware repair for the past 10 years and im in my mid 20s plus arduino, console modding hard and soft a while.back now it seems 😉 I love teaching people what i learn especially being disabled and not working i have quiet a bit of time to OC and its very time consuming. And its 5:30 am now haha no rush with trying my config i bet it will help. Heres hoping anyway
oh and I never set d.o.c.p/xmp i stick to manual. Since it doesnt keep wiping my timings and i disable fastboot in bios. Cheers mate and im not sure about longterm testing but i dont know if the cl 12 will work flawlessly 24/7. i test my stibility for Virtualreality standards and want to test it myself tomorrow and OCing can be full of doubt and sarchasm haha


----------



## dado82rm

Woow wait a second.... How can i set the frequency switchong i dobt have that on my BIOS and also the offsets for DRAM for example i cant type -0.87 is only going at step of 10 example 1.350 or 1.360 i cant set 1.365 all the advanced settings in DRAM calculator i don have them in the bios


----------



## Exile666

dado82rm said:


> Woow wait a second.... How can i set the frequency switchong i dobt have that on my BIOS and also the offsets for DRAM for example i cant type -0.87 is only going at step of 10 example 1.350 or 1.360 i cant set 1.365 all the advanced settings in DRAM calculator i don have them in the bios


 Sorry about rounding the #s so what i meant by a profile with -.087 (not what i used) i used 0.07500 without LLC and one step down which is -.06875 or one more step down -.06250 was my example with LLC2(which is raising volts since we set offset mode then hit negative then you can put what i was talking about prior.) It was me rounding my exact offset but those are from the bios themselves. I was trying not to.give exact voltage cause everyone might be a tiny different sweet spot.....most importantly VDDCR CPU and "VDDCR SOC" are in Ai Tweaker and then in DIGI+ VRM settings.(or you could f9 to search and typing "switching" in bios got me it) You set both to manual and then they appear with another box and thats where youll see 300 i think is what it says before you change it.) but if you want to see the voltage headroom it gives set switching frequency to 500 and -.10 or -.125 (no 0 after decimal.) It will boot....impressive but not enough voltage for single core,dual core, all core stibility( you see where im going with this. . A fact ive seen in a video is 550 and 600 sometimes arent at what you think. They needed tk be dropped to 500 then save bios then raised to 550 which only gave 560 according to osciliscope and 600 seemed to bounce from 560 to 580 and i tested with them but they like to lower themselves for no reason so 500hasent been unreliable for me but i didnt need that. I only needed 400 for the 2600x. Im just waking up and i hope that cleared any confusion. I would be happy to be more specific if needed for anyone needs me to. Oh and i never meant dram offset. I always will refer to cpu aka "VDDCR CPU" offset unless otherwise stated


----------



## dado82rm

@Exile666 wrote you PM i am home right now


----------



## 1usmus

Creating modifications at this stage is a useless exercise, the functions you want to see are broken 

*Only thing I can advise you is to install official bios via afuefix, this will deprive your most of the problems*


----------



## dado82rm

sorry to who are you replyng?



1usmus said:


> Creating modifications at this stage is a useless exercise, the functions you want to see are broken
> 
> *Only thing I can advise you is to install official bios via afuefix, this will deprive your most of the problems*


----------



## 1usmus

dado82rm said:


> sorry to who are you replyng?


information to all


----------



## GovHealthcare

I am trying to do this after seemingly messing up my BIOS with ram OCing.
I got to this part "Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG"
Am I supposed to have a .cap file on my USB? Because I don't.
edit* hmm so I think I was supposed to put a copy of my current bios on the flash drive too. Which I have done, however my BIOS file is called "AB350G3.F25" f25 being the bios revision number - but recognized as the file format in windows at least. Do I rename it .cap, do I rename it .rom, am I entirely on the wrong track?


----------



## Exile666

I just want to clerify something because i hate misinformation and ive spent a lot of time wasted because of tests being invalidated by....something....everytime but thats what teaches me. 

Most importantly i feel the need to say the timings and setting were validated to me because MY setup has the Strix X470-F with this BIOS mod 4207, my CPU is the 2700x with the same FlareX(stupid expensive) CL14 3200 Ryzen optimised on the box Samsung B-die all tests for both with 1T set and gear down disabled, 960 nvme m.2 iirc (dont know if that matters for pci lanes) with a 280mm cooler. yes keeping ryzen cool keeps gets better clocks.Bothwith XFR/PBO. The only difference between my rig and my friends is he has the stock BIOS and i have this BIOS mod and he has a 2600x w/180mm AIO cooler. Also I have HTC wireless pcie card. My 2700x benifited more from switching frequency than the 2600x because i dont think the phases were stressed as much. Correct me on thats if thats wrong or of anything is wrong, please. I will thank you for any corrections but my main point is testIng environments matter. I am still learning by doing also just like you. 😉 

Just wanted to let people know because i have a habbit of drawing things out and it makes things confusing it seems.

Edit:also i got a cheap thermometer and with one probe one each VRM heatsink and the IO shield is tempermental as hell. If airflow isnt perfect sensors read the top correct which has perfect airflow and the IO heatsink sits about 6c above the other and I noticed massive instability when the IO heatsink got further than 7c or 8c apart all while sensors say they are ok since the top heatsink ia perfectly fine. Wouldnt that cause massive power consumption waste? Im starting to think ryzen is all about tuning power consumption.


----------



## pyromaniac1

Just got a strix x370-f and ditched my x370 pro. Hoping for better memory overclocks
Do you happen to have a modded 4207 bios for that?

I modded mine to just unlock the CBS menu, but I would like the full suite of features you provide in your usual modded bios. Or if possible a guide for that


----------



## zila

My X370 Pro will do 3200 CL14 on bios 4024 but that's as far as she goes.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

My strix x370-f tops out at 3533mhz. For 3600mhz+ you may need a c6h it seems.


----------



## Kildar

Where to I disable Spread Spectrum on the modded bios 6401 for the Asus CH6?


----------



## CaptainCab21

What bios should I use for a Asus Strix b350-f and Ryzen 7 1700x 
Thanks


----------



## PrivotSponge

Hi there, 

i´m new in this forum and hope someone could help me!

I have the MSI x470 M7 Gaming. Till now i don´t have success in OC the 2700X.
I got an unstable 16x4.2 clock (static Vcore) which gave me 1900 points in CB15.

If i use PBO and CPB, i also get 1900 points. I have a liquidcooling from alphacool (hurricane 3x140mm)
The temp. of the cores are underneath 60°C so temperature is not the problem 

While priming @all cores, they clock at 40.3-40.5x Ghz
Single boost is 43.5 GHz.

I tried using the BCLK to OC, but everything above 100 doesn´t let me in the BIOS (because of my 3 HDDs)

So i tried the MOD-BIOS 1.51 wich has an external baseclock.
But this also doesn´t work, no matter what settings i try.


Does anyone have had success with this new BIOS feature/setting?
Is it worth to OC the 2700x manual?

My Ram is already tuned (4x8GB) @ 3333 MHz with fast settings.


----------



## BLUuuE

Does anyone have a modded BIOS for the B450 Tomahawk?

I tried following the guide but I couldn't get the hex values to match up.









In the guide it has


Code:


True {46 02}

, but I don't have that in my BIOS.

Any ideas?


----------



## Vento041

CaptainCab21 said:


> What bios should I use for a Asus Strix b350-f and Ryzen 7 1700x
> Thanks



The last one available for your board? (which is the same as mine)

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ow-update-bios-correctly-96.html#post27769878

Direct link to mod file:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ScoKTeaFDN5V2EU6oqiz7zhGiUloMn2c

The linked file is the mod, just download also the original bios from the ASUS website and follow the instruction on the first post.


----------



## trickynickyuk

@1usmus is there any chance you are able to look at the GL702ZC https://www.asus.com/uk/Laptops/ROG-Strix-GL702ZC/HelpDesk_BIOS/ I would be very greatful if you are able to


----------



## DalaiBrahma

Hi, Guys! How long... @1usmus no news about biosmod for Gigabyte mobo's ??

...


----------



## PrivotSponge

So, nobody using the mod bios 1.51 for the MSI X470 M7 gaming?

Gesendet von meinem Moto Z (2) mit Tapatalk


----------



## st0neh

Did nobody else notice 1usmus telling everyone that there's no point continuing to mod the BIOS and suggesting everyone just use the official releases?


----------



## PrivotSponge

I didn't read all 1000 posts...
But good to know. So if there is no advantage,
I will flash back the 1.50 bios and can at least use offset for undervolting.

Thx!

Gesendet von meinem Moto Z (2) mit Tapatalk


----------



## PaulusGi

Hi people! First thanks for the BIOS mod!

I have a litle problem whit the UEFI Shell...let's see if you can help me
Its a problem whit input keyboard language, I use a spanish keyboard and the UEFI Shell are using a English keyboard.

I can't write the two points symbol ":" to select my drive :fs6.

I tried everything but not working... ATL+58 don't work un uefi sehll.

Exist any comand equivalent of *:fs6* or other EFI shell version thats support ESP keyboard?

Thanks ^^

PD: Same proble here: https://sourceforge.net/p/cloverefiboot/tickets/514/

--EDIT--
Im a n00b! Sry

Finally I found a solution. Pressing Shift+"ñ" 

Cheers*


----------



## HatchetEgg

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> My strix x370-f tops out at 3533mhz. For 3600mhz+ you may need a c6h it seems.



It is possible on the ASUS STRIX x370-f 


I have my RAM at 3666Mhz with cl14


----------



## Filters83

HatchetEgg said:


> It is possible on the ASUS STRIX x370-f
> 
> 
> I have my RAM at 3666Mhz with cl14


NIce ^^
trizend z 3200 c14 kit b die ? Volt ?


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

HatchetEgg said:


> It is possible on the ASUS STRIX x370-f /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> 
> I have my RAM at 3666Mhz with cl14


Can you post a RTC Screen? Would be interessting to see your RTT and CAD values.


----------



## thebaltar

anyone have the new x370 sli plus bios moded?


----------



## HatchetEgg

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> Can you post a RTC Screen? Would be interessting to see your RTT and CAD values.


Well I left my RTT and CAD values on auto, what made it happen for me was @*1usmus* mentioned *"*In some situations, tRTP = 1/2 tWR may improve stability" is what really helped me to get to 3600+


But anyway here is my RTC




Filters83 said:


> NIce ^^
> trizend z 3200 c14 kit b die ? Volt ?




I am using G.skill F4-3200C14D-16GFXc14 B die 1.35v


----------



## Exile666

So on the x470-f strix has any one else had the issue where the IO-shield VRM heatsink is very hot to the touch after long stress even when sensors go back to normal? The top VRM heatsink is cool to touch. Obviously this is a issue a fans will fix but i need to keep my gpu AIO in my exhaust to slow fan pressure or my IO VRM heatsink cant cool down but could something like this simulate ram or cpu OC issues for example throw false errors in memtest or throtling with unexplained power draw increases things like that. Im at the point i want to take the IO shield off but thats as sub optimal as keeping my AIO in my exhaust.


----------



## Filters83

HatchetEgg said:


> Well I left my RTT and CAD values on auto, what made it happen for me was @*1usmus* mentioned *"*In some situations, tRTP = 1/2 tWR may improve stability" is what really helped me to get to 3600+
> 
> 
> But anyway here is my RTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using G.skill F4-3200C14D-16GFXc14 B die 1.35v


Nice but what Dram voltage are u using for 3600 ?
I have B die 3200 Mhz cl14 kit but not the flare X version, so far i cant get stable over 3333mhz no matter what i do


----------



## Kildar

Filters83 said:


> Nice but what Dram voltage are u using for 3600 ?
> I have B die 3200 Mhz cl14 kit but not the flare X version, so far i cant get stable over 3333mhz no matter what i do


Try This:


----------



## Filters83

Kildar said:


> Try This:


Thx for try but still trow error :\
I can maybe try to relax timing something like cl 16


----------



## thebaltar

I'm using MSI X370 SLI Plus with Ryzen 2700 and the last bios E7A33AMS.3H0. Now i have offset voltage option, but does not work.
I'm so tired about this. Cool and Quit, works well, the clocks vary ok, but no way to voltage drop and its sucks.
With the usmus biosmod and ryzen 1700 everything works well, buts with 2700 the voltages dont drop.
I'm using 40x multiplier.
The motherboard is good, but the software is very poor.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

@thebaltar
You're manually overclocking your CPU. Voltage is not going to drop then. It's not a software problem.


----------



## Anasevia

Been running the latest mod bios on my MSI B350 Bazooka [was $30 cheaper here in straya than the mortar back in 2017] with a 1700. E7A38AMS.1H0 has been a godsend! 

the stock recent bios would never downvolt [as per usual as of late], but also the clocks would get stuck at max. Really didn't want to roll back as those old enough to not have the issues were still surly with Hynix-M die. 

Flashed it with the mod bios, used unlocked P-state overclocking as I would on my taichi [just tweaking P0], perfect! Downclocks consistently and most importantly; idles at 0.835v

Thank you so much most of all 1usmus, and everyone else here keeping this thread going. I have a rarity after almost 2 years in the Ryzen world; a bios perfect for my needs.


----------



## thebaltar

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> @thebaltar
> You're manually overclocking your CPU. Voltage is not going to drop then. It's not a software problem.


How it is not?
Always worked, with r7 1700 worked and now with 2700 dont work.
It is a software problem.


----------



## gerardfraser

I have MSI X470 Gaming plus and offset voltage works great on 2600X.


----------



## brownelvis

Thanks @1usmus. The download links for x370-f 4207 don't seem to be working anymore. Any chance we could get another link for it?


----------



## dspx

gerardfraser said:


> I have MSI X470 Gaming plus and offset voltage works great on 2600X.


I saw that Buildzoid said that spread spectrum can't be disabled on this board, is that true? If it is, how does it affect overclocking stability?

I am looking at purchasing it asap, so every bit of information would be great!

Thank you


----------



## MakeItWorst

New 7B79v*A7* BIOS version for MSI X470 Gaming Plus M/B.

Changelog
- Improve memory compatibility.
- Improve compatibility with Bristol CPU.

Link -> Go!


----------



## Exostenza

dspx said:


> I saw that Buildzoid said that spread spectrum can't be disabled on this board, is that true? If it is, how does it affect overclocking stability?
> 
> I am looking at purchasing it asap, so every bit of information would be great!
> 
> Thank you


I definitely got a stable OC at lower voltages on my CPU and better timings on my RAM with spread spectrum disabled. Are you going to be using the R5 1600 that you have now or what CPU are you going to put into your new board? I did a TON of research for my build and then a lot for a buddy who wanted a 2600X and it looks like the consensus is that if you're not going over a 1600/2600 you really are just wasting your money on a 370/470 board. You should consider the Asus ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming (or 450) if you're going with the 1600 or 2600 as they overclock really well and are cheaper. That Asus model seems to be the best or at least in the top class of motherboards in terms of components and features while the B350 variant is super cheap now and the B450 variant is decently priced. Apparently there isn't much different between the 350 and 450 but you should look into it and decide. My buddy got the B350-F Gaming with a 2600x and it is working out for him perfectly.


----------



## dspx

Exostenza said:


> I definitely got a stable OC at lower voltages on my CPU and better timings on my RAM with spread spectrum disabled. Are you going to be using the R5 1600 that you have now or what CPU are you going to put into your new board? I did a TON of research for my build and then a lot for a buddy who wanted a 2600X and it looks like the consensus is that if you're not going over a 1600/2600 you really are just wasting your money on a 370/470 board. You should consider the Asus ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming (or 450) if you're going with the 1600 or 2600 as they overclock really well and are cheaper. That Asus model seems to be the best or at least in the top class of motherboards in terms of components and features while the B350 variant is super cheap now and the B450 variant is decently priced. Apparently there isn't much different between the 350 and 450 but you should look into it and decide. My buddy got the B350-F Gaming with a 2600x and it is working out for him perfectly.


I will be getting 3600(X) when it comes out. I currently have a problem with one of my new memory sticks, so I guess it would be better to wait for the next chipset generation.


----------



## MakeItWorst

dspx said:


> I saw that Buildzoid said that spread spectrum can't be disabled on this board, is that true? If it is, how does it affect overclocking stability?
> I am looking at purchasing it asap, so every bit of information would be great!
> Thank you


It can be disabled as you can see on the pic.










Here you can learn how toggling it may affect your system.


----------



## MakeItWorst

Please, can someone clarify to me what is/are the differences between setting the Wake Up Event option by BIOS (+ its options), and OS? Or in what case would the OS one be used?


----------



## dspx

MakeItWorst said:


> It can be disabled as you can see on the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can learn how toggling it may affect your system.


 If I remember correctly, Buildzoid said that Spread Spectrum can be disabled only if you use BCLK OC.


----------



## Exile666

Ok I'm running the bios mod on my strix X470-F so i got some hydronaut and was doing some baseline tests at stock and my current OC after switching paste and now back to the stock prism air cooler on my 2700x. I noticed my max SoC voltage at frightening 3.00v!!!! 

Dreading the worst I wiped my CMOS and unplugged. Going back into bios when flare X 3200cl4 set at 2400 all timings on auto I noticed SoC set around .8v and then was about 1.0v iirc after only enabling xfr and rebooting into bios. Disabled it again and dropped to .8v but then I tried to turn xfr on again and SoC stayed at .8v. I've never manually set SoC beyond 1.1 or auto voltage it was either raised from mem frequency, XFR or or other board features(don't know exactly how to find what changes different voltages all the time). I have on the other hand used the SoC switching frequency at 400 or 500 since my tests seem they help me not need as much voltage and the other VRM settings kept my system stable at times but I can only guess when it happened and the only way I was able to replicate it shown in the second picture is running single core cinebench runs (every time after multi core runs and cpuz benching) 

I am used to seeing things like 0.000v VID usage on the cores from time to time in hwinfo and other software glitches but as shown in the second picture, the math of SoC power being nearly half the full TDP of the CPU maxing at nearly 50w SoC power. I just don't know the average/safe SoC current to see if that math adds up with voltage. If that means what I think it means than somehow my motherboard has been spiking the voltage up without being detected . I wonder if VRM temps differing confused the boards current control and has been slipping voltage spikes or something every time the IO shield VRM becomes heat soaked.

So should I be flashing back to stock and prepping to RMA the board before it does something like fry my dumb expensive ram. My CPU and Mobo can be RMAd but ram can't be. 
I get it that I did all this over clocking at my own risk but I really really need to get to the bottom of this as idk if this could explain why I've had such a hard time getting my ram and cpu stabilized progressively getting worse it seems. 
Been trying to replicate issue with another PSU and my old micron 2400 MHz cl16 kit but have yet to see much as I haven't been able to test more than a couple settings changes.

Any advice , info, insight would be greately appreciated.


----------



## setesetesete

Hi, someone knows what is this microcode update that Uefi Bios Updater is showing in this latest bios? just updated the modules and the microcode. but see no difference


----------



## Exile666

So ive been testing slowly and i think my issue all along has been not setting SoC voltage myself and leaving it on auto all along. I was mistaken last post about XFR raising SoC, it was ai overclock tuner auto sets 8.0 and i mostly have been using manual which raises it without raising frequency where auto raises SoC with frequency
i only able to replicate the 3v SoC issue with adding my HTC vive wireless adapter pcie card at auto ai tuner, stock ram and stock SoC @.8v and i didnt even need to heat soak anything like i thought. I just booted into OS, opened hwinfo, opened cpu-z and ran a bench to make sure my performance didnt drop especially single core which was fine. And then i just left it on overnight day before yesterday. 
yesterday when i woke up 5 hours Hwinfo reported at some point it hit the 3v same as in last picture and also took up 40ish W power SoC. possibly after the 1 hour shut screen off timer i use. I disable sleep mode altogether as normal.

So i searched through tons of old screenshots and noticed it several times from a month ago + and when i just got the HTC wireless adapter. I found even older screenshots from before i installed the bios mod so i am as confident as ever that this BIOS is not the cause. I didnt think it was the issue but its good to have evidence 😉 

I dont know if this is just a software glitch or if in fact there are 3v spikes going to my SoC i didnt think it could take that without dying but i think im going to have to somehow catch it with a multimeter but predicting it and not doing it by soldering a readout wire does not sound fun. Next board i get im soldering voltage readouts but they wont take it back if they see that -_- or to see what im trying i hope i dont need an osciliscope 

I will be testing more but im trying to narrow down anything i can.


----------



## 2gdsm

Anyone know where the Gigabyte X470 Gaming 5 WiFi stands currently? I can barely OC my RAM on stock BIOS and I'm about ready to scrap it. I saw someone post links for the Master and Gaming 7, but that was quite a while ago and I'm not sure if I could flash those without running into an issue since I have the Gaming 5 WiFi.


----------



## mahN4

@1usmus is it possible to mod the extreme tweaker tab on ASUS boards, to add performance enhancer and core performance boost(with enable, this would unlock BCLK OC on strix boards) ? I was looking at the tutorials, but as I understand, we can only modify the CBS menu?


Thanks for the answer!


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

BCLK is unlocked at stock bios, but wrongly named "apu frequency".


----------



## mahN4

This is right, but because there is no "enable" option in core performance boost(only auto and disable), as soon as you change the bclk clock, it disables the xfr and pb boost function. I don't know how other vendors have this implemented.


----------



## Exile666

So i think i finally figured out how bclk is implimented and coincidentally figured out my problem. So ive messed with bclk on this board for a few boots and it breaks xfr and board no longer booted past 107, 
next clue sometimes hwinfo says different ram frequency on boot and actually shown what 101 bclk would have been mostly 99.8 99.9. Untill i found the cause for what i thought was my ram or CPU and mobo degrading or how isaid it prior as ram error caused by vrm overheating... Long story short I thought my ram was unstable from things like aggressive mouse jitter, unexplained slow downs, not all cores jumping to 4.35 like before the fall...Ever since this fall update I knew it caused a lot of problems but I just learned that in windows defender exploit protection added something that is ALWAYS copying contents of ram to some pagefile (maybe a small alt pagefile) to cross check if memory contents match file and memory addresses have not exceded a 16kb address space because the addresses can leak tons of sensitive data (sounds cpu/memory intensive huh?) To scan all used memory....With this setting enabled I got 88ns latency in aida64 with cpuz open to watch bclk and hwinfo for everything else. After disabling I got 82.5ns. Closed hwinfo and cpu-z and then got 81.5ns latency and after killing icue I got 80.5, 81ns. I wasent able to test much but the setting is control flow guard. But i wouldnt just turn it off and forget about it. But it seems as I can watch my bclk jump from about 90.1 to iirc 110.1 usually I see 101 or just flat 100. But I believe the architecture is using that bclk range to literally downclock the whole board basically and for example 101 bclk wouldn't boot with data ports 1 and 2 . only ones that worked were 5 and 6 or with any other placement took no lie 30-40 minutes to boot. Bclk does screwwy things and I haven't had experience with that yet. Unfortunately you need a physical component a physical extra clock to change bclk without all the adverse effects. Which the strix x470-f in my case does not have. I'm still no where near done testing but I hope there's a workaround that doesn't leave me vulnerable.


----------



## Exile666

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh I just took a multimeter and measured the motherboard ground to the CPU wire and it read 3.3v and I watched the voltage drop to .07v and the fans shut off...PSU did not turn on until I unplugged it for 5 minutes. I then probed the same wire and it measured a steady 12.02ish 
I think my PSU has a 12v to 3.3v short. I bought it second hand and it was quiet dirty, makes a loud click when shut off I think its been slowly killing my CPU and mobo. 
I can see how this fall update/exploit defense making it lag out and not detect the extra voltage of my dying PSU . I don't think that the SoC is OK after reading 3.005V and almost 50W of power and its starting to actually seem possible the readout wasn't a fluke...aaand im off to the fluke multimeter..get it? That's what you use to test if the readings are a fluke...lol I finally get why they're called that.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

mahN4 said:


> This is right, but because there is no "enable" option in core performance boost(only auto and disable), as soon as you change the bclk clock, it disables the xfr and pb boost function. I don't know how other vendors have this implemented.


Xfr is active until 100.6 bclk, beyond that xfr gets disabled. That's how AMD says it has to be. However, gigabyte lets you raise it higher without xfr being disabled automatically.


----------



## sideeffect

delete


----------



## gerardfraser

dspx said:


> I saw that Buildzoid said that spread spectrum can't be disabled on this board, is that true? If it is, how does it affect overclocking stability?
> 
> I am looking at purchasing it asap, so every bit of information would be great!
> 
> Thank you


Sorry I am responding so late but I have not been on this forum.I also see you said you might be going with new chipset.
I will give you some information on the MSI X470 Gaming Plus performance and the motherboard works great for me.

There is BCLK overclock in BIOS.
Spread spectrum can be disabled but I have not and I run the 2600X at this moment with Offset voltage with XFR/PBO and the 2600X runs @ Max boost of 4250Mhz when gaming.

I have run the Motherboard and 2600X overclock with default setting up to 4400Mhz and Memory up to DDR4 3600Mhz.

*Today I will be doing RTX 2080 SLI on this Motherboard which does not support SLI.I will also will not be using NVLink Bridge. *

I also will be updating BIOS to newest 7B79vA7 and running DDR4 3600Mhz with SLI for stability testing.

Past testing on this MSI X470 Gaming Plus

Cinbench -1513/181


Spoiler















FIRESTRIKE -22545


Spoiler















Videos with different clock speeds on 2600X up to-4400Mhz


Spoiler



Video #1-Light Gaming/Encoding Stable CPU 1.3V @ 4250Mhz= Precision Boost Overdrive = Enabled with 1.3mv set on CPU in BIOS.





Video #2-2600X 4250Mhz 1.375v Avg BMW Blender Render&Prime95 stable=1,37mV set on CPU in BIOS along with CPU multiplier set to 42.50 in BIOS





Video #3-2600X @ 4350Mhz with setting CPU Ratio 43.5 in BIOS=Default auto voltages in BIOS ,XFR controlling voltage with varies up to 1.48mV max by AMD specifications ,BIOS multiplier set to 43.50 in BIOS





Video #4-Ryzen 2600X All Core Overclock 4400Mhz Default BIOS voltage on CPU HWinfo64=Default auto voltages in BIOS ,XFR controlling voltage with varies up to 1.48mV max by AMD specifications ,BIOS multiplier set to 44.00 in BIOS








DDR4 AIDA Test CL14 3200Mhz/3466Mhz/3600Mhz and CL16 3200Mhz/3466Mhz/3600Mhz


Spoiler


----------



## dspx

gerardfraser said:


> Sorry I am responding so late but I have not been on this forum.I also see you said you might be going with new chipset.
> I will give you some information on the MSI X470 Gaming Plus performance and the motherboard works great for me.
> 
> There is BCLK overclock in BIOS.
> Spread spectrum can be disabled but I have not and I run the 2600X at this moment with Offset voltage with XFR/PBO and the 2600X runs @ Max boost of 4250Mhz when gaming.
> 
> I have run the Motherboard and 2600X overclock with default setting up to 4400Mhz and Memory up to DDR4 3600Mhz.
> 
> *Today I will be doing RTX 2080 SLI on this Motherboard which does not support SLI.I will also will not be using NVLink Bridge. *
> 
> I also will be updating BIOS to newest 7B79vA7 and running DDR4 3600Mhz with SLI for stability testing.
> 
> Past testing on this MSI X470 Gaming Plus
> 
> Cinbench -1513/181
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRESTRIKE -22545
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Videos with different clock speeds on 2600X up to-4400Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Video #1-Light Gaming/Encoding Stable CPU 1.3V @ 4250Mhz= Precision Boost Overdrive = Enabled with 1.3mv set on CPU in BIOS.
> https://youtu.be/0_A_u7Mx3r4
> 
> Video #2-2600X 4250Mhz 1.375v Avg BMW Blender Render&Prime95 stable=1,37mV set on CPU in BIOS along with CPU multiplier set to 42.50 in BIOS
> https://youtu.be/WdeWRfQX3sM
> 
> Video #3-2600X @ 4350Mhz with setting CPU Ratio 43.5 in BIOS=Default auto voltages in BIOS ,XFR controlling voltage with varies up to 1.48mV max by AMD specifications ,BIOS multiplier set to 43.50 in BIOS
> https://youtu.be/pG6PZBb5eW8
> 
> Video #4-Ryzen 2600X All Core Overclock 4400Mhz Default BIOS voltage on CPU HWinfo64=Default auto voltages in BIOS ,XFR controlling voltage with varies up to 1.48mV max by AMD specifications ,BIOS multiplier set to 44.00 in BIOS
> https://youtu.be/uF5FMGfNU7A
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4 AIDA Test CL14 3200Mhz/3466Mhz/3600Mhz and CL16 3200Mhz/3466Mhz/3600Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thank you for your answer, I will postpone buying the motherboard as I bought a memory kit with a faulty module, I thought previously that B350 was the problem.
I will probably wait for an X570 or B550.


----------



## 1usmus

mahN4 said:


> @1usmus is it possible to mod the extreme tweaker tab on ASUS boards, to add performance enhancer and core performance boost(with enable, this would unlock BCLK OC on strix boards) ? I was looking at the tutorials, but as I understand, we can only modify the CBS menu?
> Thanks for the answer!


this is an individual CH6 /CH7 feature


----------



## mahN4

The core performance boost option is indeed CH6, CH7 feature, but the performance enhancer is also preset on the Asus Strix X470-F. So there is no option to mod this to x370-F Strix? 

Or does the "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar"(which you already unlocked on many x370 boards) just do what the performance enhancer does:


(from elmor)

*Level 1*

PPT Limit = 1000W
TDC Limit = 1000A
EDC Limit = 150A
Customized Precision Overdrive (Scalar) = 10X

*Level 2*

PPT Limit = 1000W
TDC Limit = 1000A
EDC Limit = 1000A
Customized Precision Overdrive (Scalar) = 10X

*Level 3 (OC)*

Tweak from The Stilt which disables the power and current calculation, you might see the SMU calculated power/current in HWInfo showing 0 when using it.

*Level 4 (OC)*

The tweak from The Stilt + Level 2 XFR2 settings. I think Level 4 is way higher than most will be able to run, typically yielding something like 4.35G 1T and 4.30G nT frequency.


Are the "The Stilt tweaks" just "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar" settings or are these individual settings, which can we also change?


----------



## dobermann24

mahN4 said:


> The core performance boost option is indeed CH6, CH7 feature, but the performance enhancer is also preset on the Asus Strix X470-F. So there is no option to mod this to x370-F Strix?
> 
> Or does the "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar"(which you already unlocked on many x370 boards) just do what the performance enhancer does:
> 
> 
> (from elmor)
> 
> *Level 1*
> 
> PPT Limit = 1000W
> TDC Limit = 1000A
> EDC Limit = 150A
> Customized Precision Overdrive (Scalar) = 10X
> 
> *Level 2*
> 
> PPT Limit = 1000W
> TDC Limit = 1000A
> EDC Limit = 1000A
> Customized Precision Overdrive (Scalar) = 10X
> 
> *Level 3 (OC)*
> 
> Tweak from The Stilt which disables the power and current calculation, you might see the SMU calculated power/current in HWInfo showing 0 when using it.
> 
> *Level 4 (OC)*
> 
> The tweak from The Stilt + Level 2 XFR2 settings. I think Level 4 is way higher than most will be able to run, typically yielding something like 4.35G 1T and 4.30G nT frequency.
> 
> 
> Are the "The Stilt tweaks" just "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar" settings or are these individual settings, which can we also change?


I have the asus rog strix x470-f gaming but whit the amd ryzen 5 2600 they don't work... I don't think on the x370 they work.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

Seems logical, cause the non-x cpus don't support pbo.


----------



## dobermann24

@1usmus
A new update ist out. Can you update the mod please.  

Version 4406
2019/03/089.98 MBytes
ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING BIOS 4406
Update AGESA 0070 for the upcoming processors and improve some CPU compatibility.
ASUS strongly recommends that you update AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.


----------



## 1usmus

*I strongly advise against installing a new AGESA combo AM4 0.0.7.0 and 0.0.7.2*

There is a significant deterioration in *Inter-Core Latency* from 73.3 to 77.7 (5%), *Inter-Core Bandwidth* from 59.5 to 56.72 (4.9%) and *U0-U12 Data Latency* from 105 to 112.7ns (7%)

Test package - SiSoftware Sandra, the preset below


Spoiler















*Results*

*1.0.0.6*


Spoiler















*0.0.7.2*


Spoiler


----------



## dobermann24

1usmus said:


> *I strongly advise against installing a new AGESA combo AM4 0.0.7.0 and 0.0.7.2*
> 
> There is a significant deterioration in *Inter-Core Latency* from 73.3 to 77.7 (5%), *Inter-Core Bandwidth* from 59.5 to 56.72 (4.9%) and *U0-U12 Data Latency* from 105 to 112.7ns (7%)
> 
> Test package - SiSoftware Sandra, the preset below
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Results*
> 
> *1.0.0.6*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *0.0.7.2*
> 
> 
> Spoiler


OH okay. What a ****. Why is this so?

But they update ist for the new amd ryzen. 3000 or not?


----------



## Hwgeek

Also lost performance with this update, getting 3750 on R20 with PBO that looks like not working (same max power ~125W).
2700X stock cooler /Asus Prime Pro X470 .
Edit: looks like tweaking in Ryzen master raised the power usage, and now it can go ~150W.


----------



## shenosuke

when BIOSTAR x470gt8 finally launch a new BIOS, is this 0.0.7.2 , FeelsBadman =(


----------



## umeng2002

Yes, PBO is broken on my board too with the latest AGESA... only using Ryzen Master will make it work.


----------



## Franklin19

Hello tell me for what instructions need to update the latest official bios on mod bios 1.32 for MSI MEG X399 Creation ?


----------



## Nighthog

Biostar released new BIOS with AGESA 0.0.7.2 for the GT8. 
Though I notice no improvements really to the earlier BIOS. only a couple extra options. Some features are misbehaving the same way as earlier making it a hassle with regards to memory OC. (memory voltage is broken in combination with a few useful settings, procODT and some others)


----------



## 1usmus

dobermann24 said:


> OH okay. What a ****. Why is this so?
> 
> But they update ist for the new amd ryzen. 3000 or not?



Partially, the microcode will only allow starting the system in the default state. Most of the features of the new architecture are not involved. All results that will appear on the Internet in the coming weeks will have a significant difference from the results of the final microcode.

I do not want to make loud statements now, if the situation does not change, I will tell everyone about this secret


----------



## 1usmus

Franklin19 said:


> Hello tell me for what instructions need to update the latest official bios on mod bios 1.32 for MSI MEG X399 Creation ?


first page

*Afuefix64 name_bios /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*


----------



## sideeffect

I heard that features might be dropped and some older less popular/mainstream CPU's might be dropped from the newer BIOS because they are running out of room on older motherboards with 16 MBytes BIOS. 

I will certainly update to a 5 series motherboard but I hope my old motherboard can still run a 3600G without any significant features missing as a spare PC.


----------



## Nighthog

sideeffect said:


> I heard that features might be dropped and some older less popular/mainstream CPU's might be dropped from the newer BIOS because they are running out of room on older motherboards with 16 MBytes BIOS.
> 
> I will certainly update to a 5 series motherboard but I hope my old motherboard can still run a 3600G without any significant features missing as a spare PC.


If they can't fit all generations in one can't they just make several ones? One for legacy and one for the new ones? Though cost/support etc probably will exclude such a happening.


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> I heard that features might be dropped and some older less popular/mainstream CPU's might be dropped from the newer BIOS because they are running out of room on older motherboards with 16 MBytes BIOS.
> 
> I will certainly update to a 5 series motherboard but I hope my old motherboard can still run a 3600G without any significant features missing as a spare PC.





Nighthog said:


> If they can't fit all generations in one can't they just make several ones? One for legacy and one for the new ones? Though cost/support etc probably will exclude such a happening.



they went the other way, create a universal microcode, it will remove duplicate (conditional) functions


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> they went the other way, create a universal microcode, it will remove duplicate (conditional) functions


That sounds more sensible. 

There is also a rumor that B350 won't get updates for Zen 2 but x370 will. Looking at Asus new BIOS releases the X370 Prime has a new BIOS Update AGESA 0070 but there is no such updates for PRIME B350-PLUS or TUF-B350M.

I hope this doesn't turn out to be true. Can you think of a reason why a x370 motherboard would support features that a B350 can't?


----------



## Hwgeek

There are A320/B350 by ASUS that got the new Bios.


----------



## Handrox

sideeffect said:


> That sounds more sensible.
> 
> There is also a rumor that B350 won't get updates for Zen 2 but x370 will. Looking at Asus new BIOS releases the X370 Prime has a new BIOS Update AGESA 0070 but there is no such updates for PRIME B350-PLUS or TUF-B350M.
> 
> I hope this doesn't turn out to be true. Can you think of a reason why a x370 motherboard would support features that a B350 can't?


biostar has released bios with new microcode for B350 motherboard


----------



## Grin

It was rumored that only few top mobos on X370-470 will support 12-16 cores because of TDP limitations. B350 for sure will not support Zen2 with TDP over 65.


----------



## sideeffect

Grin said:


> It was rumored that only few top mobos on X370-470 will support 12-16 cores because of TDP limitations. B350 for sure will not support Zen2 with TDP over 65.


Strange when they did support 95w TDP 1800x at launch and 105w TDP 2700x with official BIOS update.


----------



## Knodl

@1usmus,


Please add a hint to backup your mobos SN & UUID before flashing with Afuefix64 in your guide.



Cheers


----------



## Grin

One chiplet only will be supported on AB320/350/450 mobos. It’s not my personal opinion just a rumor.


----------



## DalaiBrahma

Hi, @1usmus ! No (good) news about GB X470's bios modding ??

.


----------



## Filters83

Grin said:


> It was rumored that only few top mobos on X370-470 will support 12-16 cores because of TDP limitations. B350 for sure will not support Zen2 with TDP over 65.


65w tdp its a bit too low no ?
There are already cpu whit 95 on current generation


----------



## 1usmus

All boards are limited to 105W (PPT), 95A (TDC) and 140A (EDC). Perhaps low-end and mid boards will get less limited boost. But the problem lies not in this, in the low operating voltage, because of which the converter efficiency is low . That is why a 16-phase MEG motherboard was created.



DalaiBrahma said:


> Hi, @1usmus ! No (good) news about GB X470's bios modding ??


The time that I spend will not justify the result. It's cheaper for you to change the motherboard.


----------



## DalaiBrahma

1usmus said:


> ...
> The time that I spend will not justify the result. It's cheaper for you to change the motherboard.


Thanks for answer me. No, It is not cheaper in Brazil ... but I will try it soon... maybe X470-Pro or Strix... or some MSI, at least.
GB is not so good with high clock RAMS... Maybe Gaming 7 can be.
Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## 1usmus

DalaiBrahma said:


> Thanks for answer me. No, It is not cheaper in Brazil ... but I will try it soon... maybe X470-Pro or Strix... or some MSI, at least.
> GB is not so good with high clock RAMS... Maybe Gaming 7 can be.
> Sorry for my bad English.


I really hope that with the new microcode your board will be endowed with all the missing features, do not worry. The probability is very high


----------



## DalaiBrahma

Amen! Thanks.


----------



## Nighthog

As I've reached the limits of the available settings I went and looked at my Biostar BIOS too see if there was anything there.
So I loaded up the BIOS using AMIBCP.
Nothing that sticks out outright or hidden settings unless they are in the AMD section (where do I even begin to find what I need there?)

I wanted to find some more settings for Memory but the things I wanted I did not find in there. 

I tested to change a failsafe value that was a little sketchy Gear down mode "disabled" --> "enabled", saved without issue and then tried to flash with regular Biostar BIOS update utility. Seemed to work but in BIOS I didn't see the name I had for the file but the "stock" and either way the change didn't seem to matter, no improvement. Either it didn't flash properly or the setting has no difference for what I wanted to try. (higher MEM OC)

No complaints about signatures and whatnot oddly enough. 

Any suggestions?

EDIT: made another change and tried to show something hidden but it didn't show. probably my changes weren't actually implemented the way I tried. Will have to do it the way mentioned here it seems if I want to try.


----------



## porschedrifter

Is there a bios mod for CH6 based on 6401?


----------



## BUFUMAN

I hope someone will mod it. Waiting to for it

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainCab21

Is there any way to unlock base clock adjustment on the Asus Strix B350f -gaming. Right now i have no control of it and it runs 99.76mhz which is quite annoying.


----------



## Filters83

CaptainCab21 said:


> Is there any way to unlock base clock adjustment on the Asus Strix B350f -gaming. Right now i have no control of it and it runs 99.76mhz which is quite annoying.


Have you tried to set manual instead of xmp setting ?


----------



## dobermann24

@1usmus thanks for your answer.

There is a second update out. Has this the same slow performance or is this fixed ? thanks 

Version 4602
2019/03/2510.04 MBytes
ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING BIOS 4602
Update AGESA 0072 for the upcoming processors.
ASUS strongly recommends that you update AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Hi, can someone explain me how to use blck divider? It was allways on Auto. Can i profit from changing it?

Thx.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## patteSatan

sideeffect said:


> That sounds more sensible.
> 
> There is also a rumor that B350 won't get updates for Zen 2 but x370 will. Looking at Asus new BIOS releases the X370 Prime has a new BIOS Update AGESA 0070 but there is no such updates for PRIME B350-PLUS or TUF-B350M.
> 
> I hope this doesn't turn out to be true. Can you think of a reason why a x370 motherboard would support features that a B350 can't?


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_B350-PLUS/PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-4602.zip?

I changed the biosnumber in the supportlink for ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS, and have flashed the 4602 BIOS, it works flawlessly, and my Ballistix ELite 3466 now runs at advertized speed....

You wont find it using the BIOS-update over internet, you have to d/l it from my link.


----------



## incontempt

Tnx for the info


----------



## patteSatan

incontempt said:


> Tnx for the info


Yes, I know the TUF mobo has it already, but the bios I linked isnt on the official supportpage yet..


----------



## robolee

@1usmus
New Bios Release for the following motherboard 

ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING BIOS 4602
Update AGESA 0072 for the upcoming processors.
ASUS strongly recommends that you update AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

Most, if not all, asus am4 boards have recieved the new agesa 0070 bios, some even the newer "fixed" agesa 0072.


----------



## patteSatan

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> Most, if not all, asus am4 boards have recieved the new agesa 0070 bios, some even the newer "fixed" agesa 0072.


Some hasnt got it officialy yet, but just copy the link on asus site, and change the numbers


----------



## Exostenza

@1usmus

ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING

Version 4602 2019/03/25 - 19.93 MBytes

ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING BIOS 4602
Update AGESA 0072 for the upcoming processors.
ASUS strongly recommends that you update AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.

Download BIOS Link

Will we be getting a modded version of this from you?


----------



## sideeffect

Flashed the 4602 for TUF-B350M with AGESA 0072.

Good news is that PBO has been added to the B350 series and is working which is brilliant. The Scalar is also present but I am unsure if its working atm still testing.
Bad news is that Disabling Spread Spectrum doesn't seem to work anymore @1usmus can you confirm?


----------



## LillysTittchen

@1usmus
Don't forget the MSI community pls ^^

MSI x470 Gaming Pro Carbon
7B78v28
2019-03-07
11.18 MB

I'm not sure if its worth to get modded but anyway would be nice if you have us in mind for upcoming MSI updates


----------



## sideeffect

As far as the ASUS BIOS goes I don't think it needs a mod BIOS because it has everything useful unlocked.

PBO manual now accepts and shows values higher than the motherboard limit in Ryzen master but the motherboard limit does not allow these increased limits to be used. 

For example my EDC default value is 140A and the motherboard limit is 168A which is used when PBO is set to enabled. In the old modded PBO setting a manual EDC value of 0 would use the maximum motherboard limit of 168 and any value set that was higher than 168 would still show as 168 in Ryzen master as the maximum. 

In the new BIOS PBO it now sets the default value of 140A when 0 is used. Setting a value higher than the motherboard limit like 180A will show as 180A in Ryzen master but the percentage will never go above 90% and CPU boost is the same as 168A suggesting that the motherboard limit is still enforced.

So I guess this is a way moving forward that ASUS can easily have PBO in all motherboards but depending on the quality of the VRM each motherboard can have it's own limits that will protect it. This will also allow the CPU's to perform better on premium motherboards with higher limits and should also allow higher core counts on lower end boards to work fine but with lower boost clocks.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

The strix x370-f gaming still has many things hidden in the official bios. The amd cbs menu contains 1 option: mode0... 😞


----------



## sideeffect

I unlocked the TUF-B350M BIOS pictures of options below.

First time ever I have been able to disable BankGroupSwapAlt and enable BankGroupSwap and the changes show in Ryzen timing checker. This should be the optimal setting for my Dual Rank modules and I did get my highest AIDA scores with that change.


----------



## head9r2k

Thanks for the Bios 

One Question i have a 2600x Max Boost 4.2ghz but i dont reach it i get only max 4.1ghz what can i do?


----------



## viduka36

Will the Gigabyte AB350-gaming 3 bios work on the AB350M-gaming 3 ? Thanks!


----------



## gerardfraser

head9r2k said:


> Thanks for the Bios
> 
> One Question i have a 2600x Max Boost 4.2ghz but i dont reach it i get only max 4.1ghz what can i do?


PBO/XFR on 2600X is 4250. 

A couple ways to tackle it but maybe the easiest way below,Or set a CPU off set voltage of -0.05 - 0.1 in BIOS if motherboard has CPU Off set voltage.


I just set CPU Voltage 1.3 in BIOS everything else auto






Blender stable runs with all voltage and ram timings CPU Voltage 1.375 and 42.50 multi in BIOS


----------



## CaptainCab21

Does anyone think it is possible to unlock base clock adjustment on the Asus b350f strix gaming


----------



## 1usmus

I have not forgotten about community. We are facing a new large-scale problem, new microcodes worsen the multi-core communication (IF). Today I created a bios-recipient 6903 for CH6, I replaced the microcode 0.0.7.2 with 1.0.0.4. Currently testing is underway.



sideeffect said:


> Flashed the 4602 for TUF-B350M with AGESA 0072.
> 
> Good news is that PBO has been added to the B350 series and is working which is brilliant. The Scalar is also present but I am unsure if its working atm still testing.
> Bad news is that Disabling Spread Spectrum doesn't seem to work anymore @1usmus can you confirm?


I can not confirm, I still watch the situation



sideeffect said:


> I unlocked the TUF-B350M BIOS pictures of options below.
> 
> First time ever I have been able to disable BankGroupSwapAlt and enable BankGroupSwap and the changes show in Ryzen timing checker. This should be the optimal setting for my Dual Rank modules and I did get my highest AIDA scores with that change.


I unfortunately do not observe performance changes in applications 



viduka36 said:


> Will the Gigabyte AB350-gaming 3 bios work on the AB350M-gaming 3 ? Thanks!


nope



ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> The strix x370-f gaming still has many things hidden in the official bios. The amd cbs menu contains 1 option: mode0... 😞


I know, maybe at the end of April there will be new modifications.
for example, I do not use this menu ... and for what purpose do you need it?


----------



## sideeffect

1usmus said:


> I have not forgotten about community. We are facing a new large-scale problem, new microcodes worsen the multi-core communication (IF). Today I created a bios-recipient 6903 for CH6, I replaced the microcode 0.0.7.2 with 1.0.0.4. Currently testing is underway.


In what tests did you notice performance degradation only Sisoft Sandra? My Aida scores and cinebench have improved. I always use CB15 Performance Bias which does seem to reduce the IF latency. Have you tested that recently?



1usmus said:


> I can not confirm, I still watch the situation (Spread Spectrum)


Yes Spread spectrum disabled doesn't work anymore so thats -0.375% performance right there.



1usmus said:


> I unfortunately do not observe performance changes in applications  (BangGroupSwap)


Me neither


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> In what tests did you notice performance degradation only Sisoft Sandra? My Aida scores and cinebench have improved. I always use CB15 Performance Bias which does seem to reduce the IF latency. Have you tested that recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Spread spectrum disabled doesn't work anymore so thats -0.375% performance right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither


in all cases i use stock settings
in games I noticed a decrease in performance -5-6% (AC:Odyssey and BF1)


----------



## mtrai

sideeffect said:


> Yes Spread spectrum disabled doesn't work anymore so thats -0.375% performance right there.
> (


At least on the C7H Wifi the new bios with 0.0.7.2 you can again search for spread spectrum and change settings including changing the -.375% as well as other settings such as HPET and make changes to the settings.

https://imgur.com/EH9P9Q7
https://imgur.com/EH9P9Q7
https://imgur.com/D3Oe2I1


----------



## sideeffect

@mtrai I tried editing it the same as last BIOS it doesn't work for me. Bus speed is still reduced after editing. Optimal in new BIOS is now set to -0.375% in old BIOS it was -0.362%. I tried setting disabled and also disabled + changing optimal to 0.362. 

Does disabling really work for you? I will try again if so.

Edit - I don't actually have those options in my stock BIOS I always had to disable them by modding the BIOS which worked previously.


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> At least on the C7H Wifi the new bios with 0.0.7.2 you can again search for spread spectrum and change settings including changing the -.375% as well as other settings such as HPET and make changes to the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/EH9P9Q7
> https://imgur.com/EH9P9Q7
> https://imgur.com/D3Oe2I1


very cool, thanks for the pictures


----------



## sideeffect

Yes looks like a really feature rich BIOS.

I don't even have a search option let alone the others by default


----------



## mtrai

1usmus said:


> very cool, thanks for the pictures


Also disabling HPET does not cause the boot issues it used to.


----------



## mtrai

sideeffect said:


> @mtrai I tried editing it the same as last BIOS it doesn't work for me. Bus speed is still reduced after editing. Optimal in new BIOS is now set to -0.375% in old BIOS it was -0.362%. I tried setting disabled and also disabled + changing optimal to 0.362.
> 
> Does disabling really work for you? I will try again if so.
> 
> Edit - I don't actually have those options in my stock BIOS I always had to disable them by modding the BIOS which worked previously.


As I showed in my picture -.362 is the min you can select from. Since you are on an asus MB try hitting F9 in the bios and see...it might not be displayed.


----------



## sideeffect

mtrai said:


> As I showed in my picture -.362 is the min you can select from.


Yes but does it work if you set disabled? Have you checked with CPU-Z? If disable is working the Bus speed should be 99.99/100 if it's not working like mine it will fluctuate around 99.80 because Spread Spectrum is not really disabled.

Edit- Already tried F9. I don't have the option in my BIOS I have looked at every option.


----------



## mtrai

sideeffect said:


> Yes but does it work if you set disabled? Have you checked with CPU-Z? If disable is working the Bus speed should be 99.99/100 if it's not working like mine it will fluctuate around 99.80 because Spread Spectrum is not really disabled.
> 
> Edit- Already tried F9. I don't have the option in my BIOS I have looked at every option.


I was checking with HWInfo64...checked in cpu-z and it is fluctuating, but then in Aida64 it is not like hwinfo64


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus I just wanted to clarify..the search in the bios is now powerful. Anything that is in bios that we can see in amibcp can be searched and changed.


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> @1usmus I just wanted to clarify..the search in the bios is now powerful. Anything that is in bios that we can see in amibcp can be searched and changed.


yes it is fantastic :thumb:

asus helped me with the modifications


----------



## sideeffect

mtrai said:


> I was checking with HWInfo64...checked in cpu-z and it is fluctuating, but then in Aida64 it is not like hwinfo64


For me it fluctuates in all three. Thanks for checking although I am still not sure if it's also not disabling for you 

Left picture is old BIOS with Spread spectrum disabled with mod. Right picture is new BIOS with spread spectrum disabled same method but CPU BUS and Memory BUS are both still reduced.


----------



## mtrai

sideeffect said:


> For me it fluctuates in all three. Thanks for checking although I am still not sure if it's also not disabling for you
> 
> Left picture is old BIOS with Spread spectrum disabled with mod. Right picture is new BIOS with spread spectrum disabled same method but CPU BUS and Memory BUS are both still reduced.


----------



## sideeffect

@mtrai Thankyou. Seems to work fine on your board.


----------



## CaptainCab21

1usmus said:


> yes it is fantastic :thumb:
> 
> asus helped me with the modifications


Do you think you could unlock the latest bios for the Asus Strix B350F Gaming, I think i could possibly do it but am not sure.
Thanks


----------



## mtrai

sideeffect said:


> @mtrai Thankyou. Seems to work fine on your board.


Well TBH with the previous bios 0.0.7.0 PBO also worked for me. But you have to keep in mind I also modify my own bios. I am using my version b mod of of 2103 aka the 0.0.7.3 one. So that could be playing into it.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

1usmus said:


> I know, maybe at the end of April there will be new modifications.
> for example, I do not use this menu ... and for what purpose do you need it? /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


To squeeze the last bit out of my ram oc. 😉 An option for BGS and BGS Alt as an example would be nice. Not necessarily needed, but having options is always better. 😄


----------



## sideeffect

mtrai said:


> Well TBH with the previous bios 0.0.7.0 PBO also worked for me. But you have to keep in mind I also modify my own bios. I am using my version b mod of of 2103 aka the 0.0.7.3 one. So that could be playing into it.


They skipped 0.0.7.0 on my board. Later I will see if I can unlock that search function somehow. It looks like the CH7 newest BIOS is a more refined version of 0.0.7.2 (you say its 0.0.7.3?) with reduced file size. My BIOS seems to be bigger like your 2008 version. Did search work on 2008?


----------



## mtrai

Apparently the untouched 0.0.7.2 bios does not allow search to bring these things. I will be looking at this later today I hope.


----------



## Handrox

With AGESA 0.0.7.2, when activated the Global C-State Control, causes an increase in the RAM latency of a 4ns


----------



## sideeffect

Handrox said:


> With AGESA 0.0.7.2, when activated the Global C-State Control, causes an increase in the RAM latency of a 4ns


Can't duplicate this. Are you testing in AIDA? Have you tried disabling RAM power down enable and leave Global C-State Control enabled? I think RAM power down enable often causes around 4ns delay perhaps disabling Global C-State Control also disables all power saving features including RAM power down enable which then reduces your latency.


----------



## Handrox

sideeffect said:


> Can't duplicate this. Are you testing in AIDA? Have you tried disabling RAM power down enable and leave Global C-State Control enabled? I think RAM power down enable often causes around 4ns delay perhaps disabling Global C-State Control also disables all power saving features including RAM power down enable which then reduces your latency.


Yes, I tested it on AIDA64. When I activate the Global C-State Control the latency increases from 2ns to 4ns (worst case).

Here I am using an Asus Prime X470 Pro - bios 4602


----------



## BUFUMAN

The search function at latest ch 6 mod bios is also not working.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LillysTittchen

Can someone explain why AGESA version went from 1.0.0.6 to 0.0.7.2?


----------



## sideeffect

1.0.0.6 was the last of the Pinnacle_Pi branch so called because it was released with Pinnacle Ridge CPU's. Before that we had Summit Ridge and the numbers also reset when Pinnacle Ridge was launched. This was even more confusing then because AMD kept the same naming system so there is 1.0.0.6 from 2017 for Summit Ridge and 1.0.0.6 from 2018 for Pinnacle Ridge.

0.0.7.2 is from Combo-AM4 branch and is supposed to support Zen 2 as well as Summit and Pinnacle.


----------



## LillysTittchen

sideeffect said:


> 1.0.0.6 was the last of the Pinnacle_Pi branch so called because it was released with Pinnacle Ridge CPU's. Before that we had Summit Ridge and the numbers also reset when Pinnacle Ridge was launched. This was even more confusing then because AMD kept the same naming system so there is 1.0.0.6 from 2017 for Summit Ridge and 1.0.0.6 from 2018 for Pinnacle Ridge.
> 
> 0.0.7.2 is from Combo-AM4 branch and is supposed to support Zen 2 as well as Summit and Pinnacle.


Thanks boss!


----------



## 1usmus

*Today I managed to get to the PMU (memory controller firmware)*


The difficulty was that this information is classified by AMD.

PMU. There are all the IMC settings and memory training algorithms.
At the moment I am writing a manual for replacing PMU with a newer or older one (as you wish).
I won't be able to organize mass modding, the procedure is far from fast, but perhaps with the curators of the bios modding threads we will create a program for automatically updating the PMU to the required version.


----------



## dspx

1usmus said:


> *Today I managed to get to the PMU (memory controller firmware)*
> 
> 
> The difficulty was that this information is classified by AMD.
> 
> PMU. There are all the IMC settings and memory training algorithms.
> At the moment I am writing a manual for replacing PMU with a newer or older one (as you wish).
> I won't be able to organize mass modding, the procedure is far from fast, but perhaps with the curators of the bios modding threads we will create a program for automatically updating the PMU to the required version.


That is really great news. Could you contact the mobo manufacturers and help them out? It would mean a lot to have better memory compatibility than we do now.


----------



## sideeffect

Sounds great! Looking forward to the guide. Wondering if we can use PMU from different motherboard for example CH7 PMU on lower end boards? Guess we will soon see.


----------



## zJordan

sideeffect said:


> Sounds great! Looking forward to the guide. Wondering if we can use PMU from different motherboard for example CH7 PMU on lower end boards? Guess we will soon see.


Wouln't this be largely ineffective because PMU is probably the same on all boards. Zen has the same memory controller, the benefits from what I gather the PMU can be modified to yield more overclocking options for the IMC.


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> Sounds great! Looking forward to the guide. Wondering if we can use PMU from different motherboard for example CH7 PMU on lower end boards? Guess we will soon see.


Today I checked AGESA 1.0.0.0a-0.0.7.2 and found no difference between motherboard manufacturers. The blocks that the AMD provided are identical. At the moment there are 2 current versions of PMU. I have already included their codes in the manual. Most likely I will publish it tomorrow - the day after tomorrow.



dspx said:


> That is really great news. Could you contact the mobo manufacturers and help them out? It would mean a lot to have better memory compatibility than we do now.


There is a ban from AMD, it is impossible to modify the firmware, even to developers of motherboards. I can only help to return / update the required firmware.


----------



## sideeffect

zJordan said:


> Wouln't this be largely ineffective because PMU is probably the same on all boards. Zen has the same memory controller, the benefits from what I gather the PMU can be modified to yield more overclocking options for the IMC.


Yes it seems so I was expecting there to be more difference in the PMU especially as the ASUS BIOS releases are fragmented and the CH7 release seems to be more refined and mentions Improved Memory Stability where as my BIOS doesn't and is older even though both are 0072. I was also expecting ASUS to be different to the other brands because of their Performance Bias options but I guess that is somewhere else.
@1usmus Thanks.


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen PMU UPDATE*

*Ryzen PMU UPDATE*​
Code structure


Spoiler
















*1)* Open our bios file using the HxD.exe program

*2)* Press Ctrl + F, click on the Hex values ​​window, select the search range All. Enter the desired code: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1B B9 87 C3 59 49 46 06 B1 74 94 56 01 C9 EA 5B 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1A 60 00 00

Enter.

*3)* The HxD.exe program highlights the code we were looking for. Now we need to replace the code that comes before the code we are looking for with the code that will be at the end of the manual called "code 1". Offset (HEX) he will always be 30.



Spoiler















*4)* Now we need to replace the code that comes after our key code we were looking for. In the previous picture I showed the code that we found and the codes that we replace.
In order for us to select the second piece of code we have to click on the next couple of numbers after the desired code, the program will select this pair of numbers, then we have to select Select block in the Edit menu.
In the open window, we need to switch the check box to Lenght mode and enter our offset 3FEC.



Spoiler















Click OK.
The program will give us a huge piece of code, which we replace with "code 2".

*5)* After we replaced a huge piece of code, we click the mouse anywhere and press the F3 key. That is, we are looking again for the mention of the code 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1B B9 87 C3 59 49 46 06 B1 74 94 56 01 C9 EA 5B 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1A 60 00 00 in our BIOS file.

*6)* Similar to step 3, we replace the code before 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1B B9 87 C3 59 49 46 06 B1 74 94 56 01 C9 EA 5B 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1A 60 00 00 "code 1" .

*7)* And we replace the code that comes after 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1B B9 87 C3 59 49 46 06 B1 74 94 56 01 C9 EA 5B 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1A 60 00 00 "code 3". Only this time, the offset for block allocation will be 45CC.

*8)* Again, search using the F3 key and replacing it with "codes 1 - 2" before and after the desired code. Nuance, for code 2 offset we become 3FEC.

*9)* Again, search using the F3 key and replacing it with "codes 1 - 3" before and after the desired code. Nuance, for code 3 offset we become 45CC.

*10)* Total we have 4 search code, each found 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1B B9 87 C3 59 49 46 06 B1 74 94 56 01 C9 EA 5B 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 1A 60 00 00 surrounds a small and big piece of code. Total 8 pieces of code that we need to replace. We press to save and go to flash our bios.

______________________________________________________________


*Download PMU code archive >>* https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IqHzHY1FCoPTVXt0hOB8int6VSPkjZuA

______________________________________________________________

*P.s.*

There are indeed duplicates in the BIOS file, this is not an error.

In the pictures, some of you might see a slightly different offset. These pictures are an earlier version, in the old FW PMU code 2 is larger than the code 2 in the new FW PMU,and because I chose a larger offset.


----------



## 1usmus

*Ryzen AGESA UPDATE*

*Ryzen AGESA UPDATE (easy way)*​

1) Download this archive https://drive.google.com/open?id=1irILUOlvEuCEz9tC953NEDs6xHplkeTn and unpack on your desktop.

2) Rename our bios_name.rom to bios.bin . Moves this file to a folder UBU_v1_72_1.



Spoiler















3) In folder UBU_v1_72_1 open UBU.bat with administrator privileges and wait 15-20sec.

4) Press any key , press 5 , press Enter.

5) In the window that opened, press F. Done.


Spoiler















_________________________________________________________________

Special thanks to *LS_29* and *DeathBringer* for creating this wonderful program.

_________________________________________________________________

*Latest UBU* >> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HLDj/6cT1gUPke/UEFI BIOS Updater/

Manual method I will publish later.


----------



## sideeffect

@1usmus Did changing the PMU code fix your performance issues with the new BIOS?

Been looking at the PMU guide and having little trouble following it

In your PMU archive code26 =0072 and code48=1004? I was expecting the other way also in older archive it's the same names. Cant you use naming system based on AGESA like code0072 etc.

In your guide you mention code 2, code 1 and code 3. code1(in guide) = code1357 file? But code1357 is the same as existing code.

In your guide number 7) search string is wrong/different.


----------



## solon

@1usmus Is it safe to update EFI drivers and OROMS to lastest version ?

update
ok it works .


----------



## 1usmus

sideeffect said:


> @1usmus Did changing the PMU code fix your performance issues with the new BIOS?
> 
> Been looking at the PMU guide and having little trouble following it
> 
> In your PMU archive code26 =0072 and code48=1004? I was expecting the other way also in older archive it's the same names. Cant you use naming system based on AGESA like code0072 etc.
> 
> In your guide you mention code 2, code 1 and code 3. code1(in guide) = code1357 file? But code1357 is the same as existing code.
> 
> In your guide number 7) search string is wrong/different.



I updated the archive, I just simplified the instructions, and forgot to change the names in the folders 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IqHzHY1FCoPTVXt0hOB8int6VSPkjZuA



solon said:


> @1usmus Is it safe to update EFI drivers and OROMS to lastest version ?
> 
> update
> ok it works .


Yes, you can update anything, we tested, there should be no problems


----------



## Kolistirva

*Hello*



1usmus said:


> I updated the archive, I just simplified the instructions, and forgot to change the names in the folders
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IqHzHY1FCoPTVXt0hOB8int6VSPkjZuA
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can update anything, we tested, there should be no problems


I have RYZEN 1600x and PRIME B350-PLUS motherboards with F4-3200C14D-16GFX - G.Skill . But in this system as a kind of 3200 does not work. I've never tried it with the settings in D.o.c.p I bought the BSOD constantly, I've read a lot of settings in forums and tried again somehow didn't work BSOD.
Bios 4602 latest in my motherboard. 

İ need your help.


----------



## dspx

Kolistirva said:


> I have RYZEN 1600x and PRIME B350-PLUS motherboards with F4-3200C14D-16GFX - G.Skill . But in this system as a kind of 3200 does not work. I've never tried it with the settings in D.o.c.p I bought the BSOD constantly, I've read a lot of settings in forums and tried again somehow didn't work BSOD.
> Bios 4602 latest in my motherboard.
> 
> İ need your help.


First thing you should check is ProcODT, find the most stable setting and then change other ones. I have the same MB and I use 48 Ohms, but it could be different for your system.


----------



## LillysTittchen

Does the Ubu.bat update the PMU firmware which is part of the bios file? Im so behind...don't understand anything ^^


----------



## Kolistirva

DOCP 3200 and only 48 OHM? Did you do it at other special settings? Thank you.


----------



## dobermann24

@1usmus Sorry when I ask, but can I update to the newest bios from my asus rog strix x470-f gaming board and than I update whit your file the bios? Or can I use this for my actual bios mod version that I have installed ? Please


----------



## FJSAMA

https://www.techpowerup.com/254634/...-am4-longevity-promise-no-zen2-for-300-series

Well, i also have a xpower titanium and ive been disapointed with the fact i cant run my 3200c14 b die 2x8 at more than 3200 fast settings. But this just kills it.. 🙄

My question is: will a bios agesa mod do it?


----------



## RobrPatty

FJSAMA said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/254634/...-am4-longevity-promise-no-zen2-for-300-series
> 
> Well, i also have a xpower titanium and ive been disapointed with the fact i cant run my 3200c14 b die 2x8 at more than 3200 fast settings. But this just kills it.. 🙄
> 
> My question is: will a bios agesa mod do it?


It should. I've been using this quick agesa mod for quite some time now. If your bios won't mod with this tool than it won't. But this tool has been tested as true and blue.


----------



## RobrPatty

There is an update to the UBU tool. v1_73_1

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HLDj/6cT1gUPke/UEFI BIOS Updater


----------



## Veii

I haven't heard of AGESA 1.0.0.0a/2c ?
What PMU release should i pick for an old X370 1.0.0.6 Summit Ridge user ?
1.0.0.0a - 2c or 1.0.0.4c - 0.0.7.2 PMU


----------



## Veii

FJSAMA said:


> Well, i also have a xpower titanium and ive been disapointed with the fact i cant run my 3200c14 b die 2x8 at more than 3200 fast settings. But this just kills it..
> 
> My question is: will a bios agesa mod do it?





RobrPatty said:


> It should. I've been using this quick agesa mod for quite some time now.


Yes, as RobrPatty said - i've used the titanium , a great board with 1usmus's mod
But sadly quite buggy without the mod 
_Glad to have this mod in existence - it changes my recommendation board list _


----------



## FJSAMA

What bios mod? Did i miss something? Last mod i remember is way back and 1usmus said to not even bother with modding new bios and just use retail bios instead and flash it the proper and clean way. 
If theres a new bios mod based on last retail bios (with voffset) can someone point it to me?
PS: talking about X370 titanium


----------



## Veii

FJSAMA said:


> What bios mod? Did i miss something? Last mod i remember is way back and 1usmus said to not even bother with modding new bios and just use retail bios instead
> PS: talking about X370 titanium


https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/1hyDJtgvktk9477kVwt_5LFrkCOWlathC this one 
AGESA 1.0.0.6 - official is too buggy
As always , follow the instructions and flash the mod over the official same version bios


----------



## RobrPatty

Does 1usmus have a modded bios for X470 ulta gaming board?


----------



## 1usmus

RobrPatty said:


> Does 1usmus have a modded bios for X470 ulta gaming board?


Modifications I currently do not do because of the inexpediency. If in the future there will be a controversial moment - there will be modifications


----------



## FJSAMA

1usmus said:


> RobrPatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does 1usmus have a modded bios for X470 ulta gaming board?
> 
> 
> 
> Modifications I currently do not do because of the inexpediency. If in the future there will be a controversial moment - there will be modifications
Click to expand...

Whats your recomendation? 
Last bios you modded or last retail bios without mod? (with offset), on msi X370 titanium?


----------



## 1usmus

FJSAMA said:


> Whats your recomendation?
> Last bios you modded or last retail bios without mod? (with offset), on msi X370 titanium?


last bios


----------



## Veii

Use what works the best on your side 
Close to all boards are on the same AGESA code atm - i prefer the modifications from the community because of only bad experience with official ones
Your experience may be waay better - test it , after all you have to flash the latest version anyways before even giving the mods a chance


----------



## sideeffect

I went back to 4011 mod which is AGESA 1.0.0.2a. 1.0.0.2a and 1.0.0.6 have equal performance for me but 1.0.0.2a mod has PBO scalar.

AGESA 0072 is about 2% slower in 720p game benchmarks but 1% faster in Cinebench with same settings. I was unable to disable spread spectrum in AGESA 0072 BIOS for my motherboard which is -0.3% performance. 

I don't think new BIOS is that bad for Ryzen+ very minor performance difference.


----------



## dobermann24

1usmus said:


> last bios


Step 1. Install official bios for my x470 board. Than use your batch tool? Than it's done? Thanks for answer me.

Ps. Actually I have the latest mod installed


----------



## DalaiBrahma

RobrPatty said:


> Does 1usmus have a modded bios for X470 ulta gaming board?


 @1usmus , what do you think about...

F30 checked issues:

1 - X470 AoUG => RAM latency varies - 67->92, cache latency varies - L3 9.4 -> 13.5 ns (Patriot 3200 C16 Hynix)
2 - X470 Gaming 5 (wich is = AoUG) => Crashs / bsod, even at 3200 C16 (G.Skill 3600 Ss B-die)

*** Gigabyte!

.
Update:

X470 AoUG - F30 doesn't run Steel 3866. Doesn't matter which clock/timings I set. Only stock (2133) works.. but...

Go back to F6 and nothing changes. F30 messed up the bios... I can't use Steel 3866.. no more. Thank you "Gigabosta" !! ("Gigashi*", in Portuguese)


Steel 3866 stock :
imgur.com/5C9yVqy


RGB 3200 (XMP enabled) 1st test :
imgur.com/uF7S7KF


RGB 3200 (XMP Enabled) 2nd, 3rd ... tests :
imgur.com/7CbU5GO


Update 2:
I can run Patriot Viper 3200 again, bios F30, but, with same results: bad latency.

.


----------



## RobrPatty

*UBU tool*

There is an update to the UBU tool. v1_73_2

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HLDj/6cT1gUPke/UEFI BIOS Updater


----------



## ProjectV8

I am trying to do the procedure on my GA-AB350M-D3H and facing the following:

46 - Error: Problem getting flash information

I was using the latest F30 BIOS and I put the F22b to be more compatible with the BIOS that 1usmus made available here on the first page.
After starting the procedures, the error appears.


What`s going wrong?


I also tried with the alternative method and the same error occurred


----------



## robolee

Wow the PMU UPDATE is confusing for me

if i were to use the last mod bios and do a Ryzen AGESA UPDATE do i retain the mod bios stuff and have the latest agesa in it?


----------



## sideeffect

@ProjectV8

Afuefix64 is when using the .cap file (Original BIOS file)
Afugan is used for the .rom mod BIOS file.

Edit- Seems you extracted the .rom from the container .F30. Try flashing it without extracting it.


----------



## ProjectV8

sideeffect said:


> @ProjectV8
> 
> Afuefix64 is when using the .cap file (Original BIOS file)
> Afugan is used for the .rom mod BIOS file.
> 
> Edit- Seems you extracted the .rom from the container .F30. Try flashing it without extracting it.


Thanks Sideeffect
What I did was this:
I downloaded the bios corresponding to the mod that the 1usmus made available here for my card, unzipped it and put the .rom at the end of the name.
After that I placed both on the flash drive.


----------



## Veii

Else what also can happen is - either AMD fTPM under Advanced - CPU , is enabled , which blocks bios flashing 
Oor you used some usb port that doesn't like the board - most likely USB 3.1 ports or one that is bound to another usb controller , like for example an ASMedia one 

Try to use the first two usb ports, check in your bios if that fTPM mode/switch is rly disabled and yes as @sideeffect said / be sure to use the file you actually got from the manufacture, without extracting it (zips don't work)
At least to my testing, it doesn't even matter if the bios file for AfuEfix64 has any kind of extension 
- tho aufgan doesn't work or many boards, where you can just use 2x afuefix64 to flash the bios & the mod @ProjectV8


----------



## Veii

Veii said:


> I haven't heard of AGESA 1.0.0.0a/2c ?
> What PMU release should i pick for an old X370 1.0.0.6 Summit Ridge user ?
> 1.0.0.0a - 2c or 1.0.0.4c - 0.0.7.2 PMU


 @sideeffect i notice you played around with AGESA 1.0.0.2c
Can you maybe assist me what those new AGESA changes are or which one is preferred to be picked ?
I can only remember that 0.0.7.2 was quite buggy and broken and 1.0.0.6 works so far quite well on the hynix mfr i use :thinking:


----------



## ProjectV8

@Veii
Thank you very much for your support.
About fTPM and trusted computing, I always leave them disabled.
I will try to use the USB ports that you suggested to me. The USB 3.1 ports I never use, only a USB wired headset.

The tip on afuefix64 is very good. I'll try.


----------



## jprovido

is it worth it to mod the bios on my ASUS B350m PRIME? I have a Ryzen 7 1700 @3.9ghz and an overclocked ROG STRIX GTX 1080 Ti. tbh most games work great but there are games that sucks like PUBG, dota 2 etc. I can't seem to get it higher than 3.9ghz without going crazy. I just want gaming performance should I do it? thanks


----------



## ProjectV8

Veii said:


> Else what also can happen is - either AMD fTPM under Advanced - CPU , is enabled , which blocks bios flashing
> Oor you used some usb port that doesn't like the board - most likely USB 3.1 ports or one that is bound to another usb controller , like for example an ASMedia one
> 
> Try to use the first two usb ports, check in your bios if that fTPM mode/switch is rly disabled and yes as @sideeffect said / be sure to use the file you actually got from the manufacture, without extracting it (zips don't work)
> At least to my testing, it doesn't even matter if the bios file for AfuEfix64 has any kind of extension
> - tho aufgan doesn't work or many boards, where you can just use 2x afuefix64 to flash the bios & the mod @ProjectV8


I made an attempt now and without success.
I've tested another version of Afuefix64.
Same error occurred with both bios.


----------



## sideeffect

Veii said:


> @sideeffect i notice you played around with AGESA 1.0.0.2c
> Can you maybe assist me what those new AGESA changes are or which one is preferred to be picked ?
> I can only remember that 0.0.7.2 was quite buggy and broken and 1.0.0.6 works so far quite well on the hynix mfr i use :thinking:


I use dual rank Micron RAM and the same settings are stable on all three AGESA for me (3000Mhz CL14). I didn't find 0.0.7.2 buggy at all but there was a slight drop in gaming performance, not as much as 1asmus noticed on summit ridge but measurable in CPU restricted benchmarks.

Comparison of all modded on TUF-B350M
AGESA 1.0.0.2c = PBO + Scalar, spread spectrum disabled working, BGS alt only
AGESA 1.0.0.6 = PBO only, spread spectrum disabled working, BGS alt only, Performance same as 1.0.0.2c.
AGESA 0.0.7.2 = PBO + Scalar, Spread spectrum disabled not working, Bank Group Swap working, RAM frequency scales higher. Gaming Performance -2%. Cinebench +1%.

Best to stay with 1.0.0.6 with summit ridge where scalar is not needed and the latency loss is more pronounced.


----------



## sideeffect

@ProjectV8
Just to confirm you have downloaded official F22 BIOS from Gigabyte that is named 350MD3H.F22 and you have mod BIOS which is called 350MD3H.22bmod.rom put both in EFI\BOOT

Make sure your booting in uefi mode
Then
fs3: [or whatever your mapping is. Mine is fsd:]
cd EFI
cd BOOT

Afuefix64 350MD3H.F22 /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG

Then

Afugan 350MD3H.22bmod.rom /GAN

Still doesn't work?


----------



## ProjectV8

@sideeffect

I downloaded the official F22b which has the name 350MD3H.22b and downloaded here in the forum the modified F22b 350MD3H.22bmod.rom.
I prepared the flashdriver with Rufus in UEFI mode and put both files in the EFI \ BOOT directory.
I booted in uefi mode and found the drive in FS1.

In the first step "afuefix64 350MD3H.22b / P / B / N / K / X / CLRCFG"
the error appears and I can not move to the next step.

I tried the alternative method by DOS mode and the same error occurs.

I was reading in another forum that this is somewhat chronic to the Gigabyte boards and even they use the modified EFIFLASH, but I was scared and decided not to risk it.


----------



## sideeffect

Okay probably best to use newer BIOS anyway as 22b is old AGESA 1.0.0.1a? What was the reason for wanting mod BIOS something specific that is locked? Have Gigabyte unlocked PBO in their official AGESA 0.0.7.2 BIOS like ASUS did for 300 series boards.


----------



## ProjectV8

Good news.

First of all my sincere thanks to @1usmusfor their tremendous help to the community.
Thanks also to @sideeffect and @Veii for their support.

I finally managed to install the bios made by 1usmus by other way not explained here in this topic.

What did I do:
- I prepared the flash with Rufus (attached image)
- I put the bios and the modified efiflash in the flash drive
- I loaded the default BIOS setting
- boot in normal mode (not in UEFI mode) and select the corresponding flash drive
- I ran a modified EFIFLASH with the following parameters: EFIFLASH.EXE FirmwareName.rom / C

EFIFLASH is commonly used by gigabyte, but the one used is modified in order to record the modified bios

I would like to be able to share this modified efiflash here, but I do not know if it is allowed.


----------



## sideeffect

Oh nice. Congrats!


----------



## dspx

https://www.techpowerup.com/255025/asus-to-release-next-gen-amd-cpu-bios-updates-for-300-series-and-400-series


----------



## pyromaniac1

Updated to latest 4603 bios for the x370-f strix. Loving how the PBO options back.

What's the sweet spot for PBO scalar?


----------



## Exostenza

pyromaniac1 said:


> Updated to latest 4603 bios for the x370-f strix. Loving how the PBO options back.
> 
> What's the sweet spot for PBO scalar?


On 4602 for the STRIX B350-F Gaming and loving it. Probably the best BIOS revision out to date in terms of compatibility and OC performance. Excited to swap out my 1600 for a 2600X for only $30 (CAD) tomorrow to see what this RAM can do. I will be picking up the STRIX x470, but waiting for the good sale either when the 5 series are officially announced or when they need to cleat stock. Been eyeing that board for a while now. I read that not much has changed between the x370 and x470 of those boards except the x370 seems to have more USB which I like although it is lacking 3.1 so I guess there are pros and cons. How do you like the board for its VRMs and overall power management? I read it is the best board in class; it just kind of sucks that it only has voltage offset and not straight manual voltage but I can deal with it for such a sweet board.

I wonder what magic 4801 will bring us STRIX users as they seem to have enabled pretty much everything on the B350 from the 4 series chipset and even a bunch of stuff other companies reserve for their x470 boards which is nice. Just wish that I knew as much as I know now about Ryzen, memory, and the importance of VRM/power management as I do now when I first got the setup as I would have happily paid the extra cash for the x370 although Intel got me accustomed to never needing anything past the point of what the mobo I have now is tier wise. Ah well, at least I know now.

So, for the Zen+ chips is it really not worth it to overclock and just let CPB/XFR or whatever do it's magic as my buddy got the 2600X and the same motherboard as me and seems to be in the 4.2ghz range while gaming so what is the need for a manual OC at point?


----------



## Filters83

Exostenza said:


> On 4602 for the STRIX B350-F Gaming and loving it. Probably the best BIOS revision out to date in terms of compatibility and OC performance. Excited to swap out my 1600 for a 2600X for only $30 (CAD) tomorrow to see what this RAM can do. I will be picking up the STRIX x470, but waiting for the good sale either when the 5 series are officially announced or when they need to cleat stock. Been eyeing that board for a while now. I read that not much has changed between the x370 and x470 of those boards except the x370 seems to have more USB which I like although it is lacking 3.1 so I guess there are pros and cons. How do you like the board for its VRMs and overall power management? I read it is the best board in class; it just kind of sucks that it only has voltage offset and not straight manual voltage but I can deal with it for such a sweet board.
> 
> I wonder what magic 4801 will bring us STRIX users as they seem to have enabled pretty much everything on the B350 from the 4 series chipset and even a bunch of stuff other companies reserve for their x470 boards which is nice. Just wish that I knew as much as I know now about Ryzen, memory, and the importance of VRM/power management as I do now when I first got the setup as I would have happily paid the extra cash for the x370 although Intel got me accustomed to never needing anything past the point of what the mobo I have now is tier wise. Ah well, at least I know now.
> 
> So, for the Zen+ chips is it really not worth it to overclock and just let CPB/XFR or whatever do it's magic as my buddy got the 2600X and the same motherboard as me and seems to be in the 4.2ghz range while gaming so what is the need for a manual OC at point?


Well you actually have manual voltage just digit in the number, but more important you need the offset not the manual, cause on the X cpu you need to undervolt a vit like -.05 volt and thats all


----------



## DLz

*Unlocked BIOS for ASUS ROG Strix GL702 ZC*

Hi guys,
I have the ASUS GL702 ZC and it would be great if I could run my 32 GB of RAM at 3000 MHz (you know, because Infinity Fabric). Unfortunately ASUS decided to not give this option with the latest BIOS, so I'm wondering if is actually possible to flash an unlocked BIOS for this laptop.It has a B350 chipset (according to AIDA64 Extreme, it has: North Bridge: AMD K17 IMC, South Bridge: AMD Promontory B350 (ASM2016C), South Bridge: AMD K17 SCH).
Thanks


----------



## Exostenza

Filters83 said:


> Well you actually have manual voltage just digit in the number, but more important you need the offset not the manual, cause on the X cpu you need to undervolt a vit like -.05 volt and thats all


Undervolt the X???? To get 4.3ghz stable across all cores with XFR and CPB disabled I needed to add juice. It was really low voltage, like 1.27v stock, and now it is 100% stable with 1.337v. Just passed my final test for rock solid CPU certification: 4.3ghz @ 1.337v with a max temp of 58c which is pretty awesome. I will probably go for 4.5ghz when my x470 board comes in. :thumb:


----------



## sideeffect

BIOS 4801 is out.

No changes to AMD CBS since last version. 
Spread spectrum disabled with mod still not working.

I don't really like the BIOS seems the same as 4602. Flashing back to 4011.


----------



## Rayleighzero

hello boys, i have a x470 Prime PRO with a 2700x and 32(4x8Gb) of Gskills F4-3200C14-8GFX 

wanna make a the most out of this config, which bios would you recommend from 4204 / 4602 / 4801 or 4011 

Im afraid of the 4011 cuz never modded before.. so im not well aware of the benefics.. and all this is with the goal of trying to undervolt to get a higher XFR with a good Timings on my rams


----------



## sideeffect

@Rayleighzero

Most of the need for modded BIOS is from 300 series owners because PBO and Scalar are missing on those boards. As you already have a well featured x470 I doupt you would need a mod BIOS.

If I had your board it would probably be official 4207 because it has good performance with 2700x or 4801 if I could gain enough extra RAM frequency to compensate for the slight loss in performance at same frequencies.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

@sideeffect
The Strix X370-F got officially PBO including Scalar and manual limits with last 4603 update. 🙂


----------



## sideeffect

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> @sideeffect
> The Strix X370-F got officially PBO including Scalar and manual limits with last 4603 update. 🙂


Yes that is nice for us going forward but unfortunately the BIOS is overall slower. In 720p gaming benchmarks it was around -3% for me at 3000mhz RAM speed.


----------



## 1usmus

AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1 will be available for download soon


----------



## FJSAMA

Asus only or all manufacturers?


----------



## Reous

The ASRock B450 Steel Legend got already the update to ComboAM4 1.0.0.1 today. 



If anyone is interessted i have created an agesa list for 1st, 2nd and 3rd gen boards. Still working on it but it is worth a look:
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/ultimative-am4-uefi-bios-ubersicht-10-05-19-a-1228903.html


Also a few Asus Boards got an update to Bios version 4801 but still Agesa 0.0.7.2(A).


----------



## 1usmus

I think it's time to start

The maximum value of the frequency of RAM Zen 2 generation is 5000 MHz mode UCLK == MEMCLK / 2.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

But is it the infinity fabric (uclk) that is preventing higher mem clocks, or the imc?


----------



## tareko

4801 for Asus x370-f strix is out: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-4801.zip


----------



## Moeppel

Hey,

I've occasionally kept up with this thread but not thoroughly. First up, thanks for doing an incredible job.

As a C6H owner, which BIOS would I actually be served with best? Also, is the OP being kept up to date? Last update seems to date back some time last year.

Currently I am running the 'unrecommended' C6H 6401 mod from this GDrive, which I stumbled upon somewhere in this thread once upon a time, but I'm struggling to keep up with BIOS, AGESA and mod versions/releases. For me that BIOS has been functioning just fine.

6001 from the OP seems to rather dated at this point in time, unless 6001 is being used as based for regular ongoing modding - meaning the mod file on the gdrive is being regularly updated.

Could someone ELI5 the state of the C6H and its options/recommendations, especially with the advent of Zen2?

EDIT: From my limited understanding, grab either 6001/6401 mod, patch microcode as per this post, flash as per op?

Between 6001 and 6401, any details that makes one preferable over the other, outside of the latter being 'not recommended' - or is there a better (if not indisputable best) BIOS to use as base?


----------



## ireg4all

Would it be possible to get new stuff from the x570 by unlocking/modding x470s ?


----------



## LillysTittchen

Reous said:


> The ASRock B450 Steel Legend got already the update to ComboAM4 1.0.0.1 today.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interessted i have created an agesa list for 1st, 2nd and 3rd gen boards. Still working on it but it is worth a look:
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/ultimative-am4-uefi-bios-ubersicht-10-05-19-a-1228903.html
> 
> 
> Also a few Asus Boards got an update to Bios version 4801 but still Agesa 0.0.7.2(A).


Nice work, keep going Sir!


----------



## qpens8

Hi,
Any chance for unlocking PCI-E gen 4 via bios in Asus rog Strix x470-F?

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/pcie-4-feature-pops-up-in-x470-motherboard-bios.html


----------



## Bubar37

Thx i try the beta for my msi b350m gaming pro(very poor motherboard) and i can easily be stable at 3600 with H5AN8G8NCJR-TFC Patriot Memory 3733 C17 Series . 

Seems that agesa is very compliant with high end memory .


----------



## Filters83

qpens8 said:


> Hi,
> Any chance for unlocking PCI-E gen 4 via bios in Asus rog Strix x470-F?
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/pcie-4-feature-pops-up-in-x470-motherboard-bios.html


First of all you need the new cpu then for me they will release a bios whit the option for us, i dont think asus will leave other do and deny the option for us


----------



## narukun

Any good modded bios for the b450-F gaming? I have the latest one 2301 but I would like to disable Spread Spectrum and HPET


----------



## Veii

1usmus said:


> AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.1 will be available for download soon


Sorry for staying quiet for some long time~
I had a long time to play around with HynixMFR's (got it up to 3400mhz), temp-bricked my X370 Taichi by picking wrong AMD GOP xD and played around with mid 2019 microcode updates spread across C7H & Gigabyte Bios's

Юрий, is 1.0.0.1 an update from 1.0.0.0a or 1.0.0.4c?
_(These comboPi names are confusing when lower number is newer most of the time) ^^'_

I inspected the latest Gigabyte Bioses how they implement Zen 2 Features and IO Die PCIe 4.0 support 
Still struggling to find out why Asus on C7H needed to increase container amount to 32mb instead fitting it like Gigabyte can on 16mb Rom :thinking:
*Btw, your PMU guide works perfectly* :thumb:
For both of my boards with AGESA >0.0.7.2 , it's 3FCE to code 2 & 45CC to code 3 

_Gigabyte F40 "updated to new AGESA" still is 1:1 the same AGESA 1.0.0.4c / 0.0.7.2 PMU
Makes me question, what is now actually the latest AGESA as the current C7H 2304 is on an 0.0.7.2A but with old microcodes_
Also code 1 seems to be identical on the new bioses (Gigabyte, Asrock and Asus's X470 lineup)
05 00 00 00 1A 60


----------



## Veii

I forgot to ask, do you know by any chance the Hex location for changing the shown AGESA version/name ?
It bothers me that it says 1.0.0.6 while i'm on 1.0.0.4C :laughings


----------



## Veii

narukun said:


> Any good modded bios for the b450-F gaming? I have the latest one 2301 but I would like to disable Spread Spectrum and HPET


You can pick 4207 by 1usmus and check Page 121 & 122 for how to update microcode & AGESA/PMU to 1.0.0.4C 
(be sure to update UBU to v1.74.0.1 for latest microcodes)

Or grab the latest 4801 from the support page with AGESA 0.0.7.2A and inject latest microcodes if you optionally want
Technically i could do the patching for you too - but it's better when you learn something


----------



## 1usmus

Veii said:


> I forgot to ask, do you know by any chance the Hex location for changing the shown AGESA version/name ?
> It bothers me that it says 1.0.0.6 while i'm on 1.0.0.4C :laughings


There is a file that is responsible for the signature, but it is also a hex , GUID AB56DC60



Veii said:


> Sorry for staying quiet for some long time~
> I had a long time to play around with HynixMFR's (got it up to 3400mhz), temp-bricked my X370 Taichi by picking wrong AMD GOP xD and played around with mid 2019 microcode updates spread across C7H & Gigabyte Bios's
> 
> Юрий, is 1.0.0.1 an update from 1.0.0.0a or 1.0.0.4c?
> _(These comboPi names are confusing when lower number is newer most of the time) ^^'_
> 
> I inspected the latest Gigabyte Bioses how they implement Zen 2 Features and IO Die PCIe 4.0 support
> Still struggling to find out why Asus on C7H needed to increase container amount to 32mb instead fitting it like Gigabyte can on 16mb Rom :thinking:
> *Btw, your PMU guide works perfectly* :thumb:
> For both of my boards with AGESA >0.0.7.2 , it's 3FCE to code 2 & 45CC to code 3
> 
> _Gigabyte F40 "updated to new AGESA" still is 1:1 the same AGESA 1.0.0.4c / 0.0.7.2 PMU
> Makes me question, what is now actually the latest AGESA as the current C7H 2304 is on an 0.0.7.2A but with old microcodes_
> Also code 1 seems to be identical on the new bioses (Gigabyte, Asrock and Asus's X470 lineup)
> 05 00 00 00 1A 60


AGESA and PMU firmware are different things, try not to confuse 

I think this is not all, there are more pieces of code that are responsible for training settings


----------



## Veii

1usmus said:


> There is a file that is responsible for the signature, but it is also a hex , GUID AB56DC60
> 
> AGESA and PMU firmware are different things, try not to confuse
> 
> I think this is not all, there are more pieces of code that are responsible for training settings


Now i understand you fully, took me some time with the GUID part - should've read your soft-modding guide better sorry :doh:
But i hang sadly a bit at ".sct module can't be extracted, protocol Unknown"
Tried the same also with latest "IFRExtractor LS" - both times can't extract the package
Note: 
_My .rom file was already the smaller size not "2KB smaller then your .cap file"_
I use your Pre-Modded "old" Bios with Spread Spectrum changes as Source

Are both PMU and AGESA together in one code patch (2,3) or separated ?
Would like to grab the 0.0.7.2A from the C7H over or overall try to source down best of both worlds~
You said 1.0.0.1, is this AGESA or PMU - what does AMD mean with "ComboPi" :thinking:
Edit:
If i extract the whole section "as body .bin" it allows me to hex-edit it but there are no signs of numbers


----------



## Veii

jprovido said:


> is it worth it to mod the bios on my ASUS B350m PRIME? I have a Ryzen 7 1700 @3.9ghz and an overclocked ROG STRIX GTX 1080 Ti. tbh most games work great but there are games that sucks like PUBG, dota 2 etc. I can't seem to get it higher than 3.9ghz without going crazy. I just want gaming performance should I do it? thanks


Same here sadly :/
Very unlucky with silicon Lottery _(even tho it was a gift)_ 
It let's me boot even 4.3 to windows but there is no way how i can get it even remotely stable under 1.56v :x
Needs 1.35v for 3.8 with 3400mhz rams under 1.0625v SOC, and 1.42v for 3.9 to stabilize
(still struggling with cooling, even tho it's lapped - soldering pressure holes where huge)

I noticed the 4801 is out with "Agesa" PMU 0.0.7.2A for the mPRIME
Try to keep tDIE under 75c optimum hovering at 68c, and memory latency under 72ns (personal finding)
Over 72ns you start to bottleneck Zen 1's IF
(AIDA64 to check MemLatency)

Overall unless you have memory OC problems - you can use the newest zen 2 ready bios and the same recommendation
Update Microcode with UBU and maybe grab 1usmus's modded bios as template for manually modding
- if you wanna go fancy and stay on the cutting edge


----------



## dspx

@1usmus Is it worth updating from a modded Asus Prime B350-Plus v4207 BIOS (AGESA 1006) to an official v4801 BIOS (ComboPI 0.0.7.2A)?
Is there anything I will be losing if I switch to an official one?


----------



## ivanivanko

Hello, one quick question - if MSI chooses not to support new ryzen 3xxx processors on their first generation motherboards b350 and x370 - will we have custom bioses to full support new processors, including 12 cores models? it would be such a shame if b450 and x470 equivalents (with same power delivery) support them and first generation does not, but it seems that it's going to be that way - officially.


----------



## Veii

ivanivanko said:


> Hello, one quick question - if MSI chooses not to support new ryzen 3xxx processors on their first generation motherboards b350 and x370 - will we have custom bioses to full support new processors, including 12 cores models? it would be such a shame if b450 and x470 equivalents (with same power delivery) support them and first generation does not, but it seems that it's going to be that way - officially.


Technically most of what they used as an excuse is BS (inserts nice term here)
They don't need to tame the huge chipset watt requirement and heatoutput
Simply as we won't be able to get chipset 3.0 to run on 4.0 speeds :doh:

I personally try to port over gigabyte's bios implementation to support pci 4.0 on older boards
It should work without a problem (ignoring the hassle of porting soo many changes over)
MSI won't likely want to support it, same as ASRock - if we look at their heatsink-less B350 boards which look like A320 boards 

Answer is, we can - question is , would we spend the time to do so 
It's too much hassle board per board and noob modder me yet hasn't got it to work fully, tho it can work for sure~ :thumb:
So far my Toma should support all 3rd gen cpu's, only pci 4.0 is not fully ported over 
I'll work on 2 systems mid July/early August, if you can wait till then i'll try how first gen behaves with X570 boards and vise versa 3rd gen on B350 boards :clock:


----------



## infuscomus

*FACP Table location?*

does anyone here know where the FACP table is located in an AMD Ryzen BIOS ROM? and how to extract it?


----------



## dspx

dspx said:


> @*1usmus* Is it worth updating from a modded Asus Prime B350-Plus v4207 BIOS (AGESA 1006) to an official v4801 BIOS (ComboPI 0.0.7.2A)?
> Is there anything I will be losing if I switch to an official one?


Anyone?


----------



## Veii

dspx said:


> Anyone?


You lose changes like
* PBO Scalar and remain Zen+ features on B350
* Higher DPC latency by having Spread Spectrum on for SB
* very likely AMD CBS is not fully unlocked soo no HW Prefetcher settings and no MBIST for gen 3 (I think it works with gen 1 too) :thinking:
* usually AMD PBS should be gone too (up to Asus) which allows you to spread your lanes better and for example also use 4-4-4-4 or 4-4 mode for NVMe PCIe RAID | that menu includes more hidden voltage modifications (but I haven't played with them)

Overall if only 0.0.7.2A is in your interest read Page 121
Follow PMU update guide, follow UBU microcode update guide Page 122
Grab latest bios and check with PMU guide how much 0.0.7.2A changed
If you want that and not 1.0.0.4C as used in gigabytes latest bios | just clone their AGESA and PMU hex 
(For me it was offset 3FCE & 44CC for code 3) 
Be sure NOT to change bios size with Hex modification's, else it won't boot ^^

It's a lot of work to port over all changes from the mod, to the newest bios
Keeping the old mod and grabbing latest microcodes + PMU/Agesa is the easy lazy way to do
Even tho it may be a dirty and not soo optimal way 
My milage at least doesn't show bad signs, except for missing out bios stability and encryption updates 
Try it first yourself to learn it, if you struggle, we'll help~
* Be sure to update the old UBU utility and you can use 1.0.0.4C, tho 0.0.7.2A looks to be newer :thinking:


----------



## maksimin11

Is that safe flashing only AGESA updated bios?

I think bios's PMU is already same with 1usmus's code

I want to try MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (MSI-7B78) with newest AGESA Microcode.

In current msi's offcial bios 7B78v26 has pinacle ridge microcode 0800820B but newest is 0800820C.


----------



## dspx

Veii said:


> You lose changes like
> * PBO Scalar and remain Zen+ features on B350
> * Higher DPC latency by having Spread Spectrum on for SB
> * very likely AMD CBS is not fully unlocked soo no HW Prefetcher settings and no MBIST for gen 3 (I think it works with gen 1 too) :thinking:
> * usually AMD PBS should be gone too (up to Asus) which allows you to spread your lanes better and for example also use 4-4-4-4 or 4-4 mode for NVMe PCIe RAID | that menu includes more hidden voltage modifications (but I haven't played with them)
> 
> Overall if only 0.0.7.2A is in your interest read Page 121
> Follow PMU update guide, follow UBU microcode update guide Page 122
> Grab latest bios and check with PMU guide how much 0.0.7.2A changed
> If you want that and not 1.0.0.4C as used in gigabytes latest bios | just clone their AGESA and PMU hex
> (For me it was offset 3FCE & 44CC for code 3)
> Be sure NOT to change bios size with Hex modification's, else it won't boot ^^
> 
> It's a lot of work to port over all changes from the mod, to the newest bios
> Keeping the old mod and grabbing latest microcodes + PMU/Agesa is the easy lazy way to do
> Even tho it may be a dirty and not soo optimal way
> My milage at least doesn't show bad signs, except for missing out bios stability and encryption updates
> Try it first yourself to learn it, if you struggle, we'll help~
> * Be sure to update the old UBU utility and you can use 1.0.0.4C, tho 0.0.7.2A looks to be newer :thinking:


Thank you very much for your response. I am not brave enough to mod the BIOS myself as I use the PC for work and wouldn't want to brick the mobo or cause any instabilities.
I use a gen 1 Ryzen 1700, so I wanted to know if the latest official BIOS update would bring anything better than what I already have.


----------



## mtrai

@1usmus Not sure if I made a mistake...but I think not. It appears that the latest bios on the C7H (wifi) is not actually moddable. Then again it could be due to the size change...that the instead of being 2 bytes smaller it is now 4 bytes smaller...and some other small things like that I am seeing.


----------



## maksimin11

I use official method of mobo's M-Flash and done successfully microcode update bios.


----------



## Veii

maksimin11 said:


> I use official method of mobo's M-Flash and done successfully microcode update bios.


Good Job :specool:
On which board/bios are you ?
Have you done a PMU Update ?


----------



## jznomoney

what is new with the latest msi beta x470 firmware 7B79v1A4?
The changelog states:
- Update AMD ComboPI1.0.0.1
- Support new upcoming AMD cpu. 

Will this firmware be bad for a motherboard using a ryzen 2700x?


----------



## Leftezog

Any bios mod for Asus CH6 WiFi Ac so to overclock the stock all core frequency of 1800x from 3.7 Ghz to let's say 3.9 Ghz but also keep the xfr on to 4.1 Ghz? Is this possible somehow?


----------



## Veii

Leftezog said:


> Any bios mod for Asus CH6 WiFi Ac so to overclock the stock all core frequency of 1800x from 3.7 Ghz to let's say 3.9 Ghz but also keep the xfr on to 4.1 Ghz? Is this possible somehow?


By changing the PBO to X10 and the remain XFR stats you can let it run at 4ghz all core with 4.2 or 4.3 boost
Just the boards TDP on stock is different across gens and releases , some boards behaving better with Precision boost overdrive then others 
There are mods for the CH7 but at least on asus's side it's better to stay on the latest firmware 
* well and run the microcode updater  UBU - as new asus bioses still use 2018 microcodes instead the 2019's


----------



## Veii

jznomoney said:


> what is new with the latest msi beta x470 firmware 7B79v1A4?
> The changelog states:
> - Update AMD ComboPI1.0.0.1
> - Support new upcoming AMD cpu.
> 
> Will this firmware be bad for a motherboard using a ryzen 2700x?


It won't
There where problems with old AGESA/PMU 0.0.7.2 which increased IF and L3 cache latency by quite a bit
But 0.0.7.2A fixed that issue and ComboPI 1.0.0.1 is newer
Try it out how it behaves and how much is rly unlocked 
(AMD CBS, PBS and Precision Boost overdrive Scalar)

If settings are missing, go back to the mods read page 121 and 122 how to update microcode and copy over the newest AGESA/PMU changes from the msi beta bios over to the old one


----------



## mtrai

Some bad news...Robert Hallock AMD at Computrex that there will NOT BE PCIe 4.0 support on any X470 and X370 boards and they will be updating the bios to remove this as option for these boards. He announced this in a presentation.

link deleted

Link to original article.
https://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/2...stod-for-aldre-moderkort-i-400-och-300-serien


See my post in the C7H as I still had the original page open so was able to copy the text.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...vii-overclocking-thread-211.html#post27985946


----------



## BUFUMAN

Can someone provide a bios mod for Crosshair VI without Spread Spectrum and fu HPET?[emoji6]
Please.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## umeng2002

I don't get why mobo makers hide features.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Me 2.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crakej

umeng2002 said:


> I don't get why mobo makers hide features.


Because if they are features that might not work properly on their boards, they will get endless tech support requests asking for help. It's easier to just turn off features that may cause problems.


----------



## BUFUMAN

On a 280€ Board in my case? I don't think so.

Spread spectrum is for EMI impulse correction to get CE Certification

HPET is clearly also no problem for the MB. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maksimin11

MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon new beta bios(7B78v292 AGESA AMD ComboPI 1.0.0.1) has microcode updated.

I didn't flash yet


----------



## Primm

Hello guys, I am new into bios modding, I just recently purchased a Asus Rog GL702ZC, and I am struggling to undervolt and lower the frequencies on both the cpu and gpu due to thermals. 
I have managed to undervolt using ryzen master, and the gpu using msi afterburner. 
But i am pretty limited in the bios settings it seems that the bios is very locked up, can you please advise what kind of bios will be good for this laptop and how to install it. 
i had to also lower the frequenty using window power settings and capping the cpu at 90% utilisation in full load which brings it to 2.7ghz that keeps it in the 70-75 degree range, same for gpu about 75-80 max. 

I would like to have more freedom in this instance so i can tweak the clocks and everything to make it stay at around 75 max. 
But the current bios which is https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ROG-Strix-GL702ZC/HelpDesk_BIOS/ is very limited. 

I would appreciate all the help.


----------



## narukun

Veii said:


> You can pick 4207 by 1usmus and check Page 121 & 122 for how to update microcode & AGESA/PMU to 1.0.0.4C
> (be sure to update UBU to v1.74.0.1 for latest microcodes)
> 
> Or grab the latest 4801 from the support page with AGESA 0.0.7.2A and inject latest microcodes if you optionally want
> Technically i could do the patching for you too - but it's better when you learn something


I'm sorry for the delay Veii, I tried doing some research about modding the bios but I gave up since I don't really want to screw something, remember I have the b450 so I'm confused how can I use the bios from the b350. I have the latest AGESA and latest 2301 bios from https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B450-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Draklord

*GL702zc*

I have this laptop as well and have managed to unlock the the bios with Help from another forum. But to flash any modded bios to this laptop you would need to have a SPI programmer and a clip our next task we are looking in to is to update the AGESA to unlock use of newer Ryzen CPU's. What Modules would need to be updated to achieve this? It is currently locked at summit pi. The unlocked bios has access to ram setting, some over clocking setting. and just about all normal bios settings.


----------



## NYM

Hi guys. Does the commands work with Intel B360 motherboard? The bios also uses AMI. Been trying to find a way to downgrade but no still no luck...


----------



## dspx

This is interesting

AMD Secure Technology PSP Firmware Now Explorable, Thanks to Researcher's Tool


----------



## DragonQ

I've downloaded a vanilla BIOS for my X370-PRIME PRO and used UBU to update the CPU microcode inside. I tried to use the latest "afuefix64.efi" from AMI's website to update the BIOS but I just get the standard "secure flash rom verify fail" error. I had a look at the first post of this thread but it seems to suggest modified BIOS images can only be flashed if they are in a .rom format, is that correct? Otherwise, is the version of "afuefix64.efi" provided in that post a special version that works with unsigned BIOS images?


----------



## Gabriel Ortiz

Hello, is there any updated moded bios for the Strix X470F the 4011 is very old


----------



## dobermann24

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> Hello, is there any updated moded bios for the Strix X470F the 4011 is very old


There is no update of the modified BIOS version. But you can update it with the tool where it stands further back in the thread. (cpu microcode) But I hope there is also an update to come. The latest version has now been released. (4804)


----------



## crakej

DragonQ said:


> I've downloaded a vanilla BIOS for my X370-PRIME PRO and used UBU to update the CPU microcode inside. I tried to use the latest "afuefix64.efi" from AMI's website to update the BIOS but I just get the standard "secure flash rom verify fail" error. I had a look at the first post of this thread but it seems to suggest modified BIOS images can only be flashed if they are in a .rom format, is that correct? Otherwise, is the version of "afuefix64.efi" provided in that post a special version that works with unsigned BIOS images?


What command did you use? I use afuefix64 1201.cap /p /b /n /k /x /CLRCFG - it should work, you're not modding the rom, just updating the drivers.


----------



## DragonQ

crakej said:


> What command did you use? I use afuefix64 1201.cap /p /b /n /k /x /CLRCFG - it should work, you're not modding the rom, just updating the drivers.


Yes, I followed the instructions in the first post of this thread:



Code:


afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG


----------



## gupsterg

1usmus said:


> *Ryzen AGESA UPDATE (easy way)*​
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Download this archive https://drive.google.com/open?id=1irILUOlvEuCEz9tC953NEDs6xHplkeTn and unpack on your desktop.
> 
> 2) Rename our bios_name.rom to bios.bin . Moves this file to a folder UBU_v1_72_1.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) In folder UBU_v1_72_1 open UBU.bat with administrator privileges and wait 15-20sec.
> 
> 4) Press any key , press 5 , press Enter.
> 
> 5) In the window that opened, press F. Done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Special thanks to *LS_29* and *DeathBringer* for creating this wonderful program.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Manual method I will publish later.


Thank you  .

I would say the title needs changing of this mod. It is CPU microcode update/mod, not AGESA.

Reous's AGESA list has X570 AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3, this contains CPU mCode that UBU v1.74.0.3 does not have in database. It states to report this and can extract mCode, I was able to add this mCode as well to UEFI 2304 AEGA 0.0.7.2a of C7H.


----------



## 1usmus

gupsterg said:


> Thank you  .
> 
> I would say the title needs changing of this mod. It is CPU microcode update/mod, not AGESA.
> 
> Reous's AGESA list has X570 AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3, this contains CPU mCode that UBU v1.74.0.3 does not have in database. It states to report this and can extract mCode, I was able to add this mCode as well to UEFI 2304 AEGA 0.0.7.2a of C7H.
> 
> View attachment 274408
> 
> 
> View attachment 274412
> 
> 
> View attachment 274410


here the latest versions are published 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HLDj/6cT1gUPke/UEFI BIOS Updater/


----------



## crakej

DragonQ said:


> Yes, I followed the instructions in the first post of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG


How did you convert back to a cap file? This isn't really a modded bios, just updated, so you should just need to covert back to .cap (if necessary) and flash away. I can't think what else could be causing the error. Can you use this method with an original bios file?


----------



## tiagogl

DragonQ said:


> Yes, I followed the instructions in the first post of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG


I'm using this same command but I'm receiving this following error 18 "secure flash rom verify fail". On the past worked fine. I have X370-F Strix.


----------



## DragonQ

crakej said:


> How did you convert back to a cap file? This isn't really a modded bios, just updated, so you should just need to covert back to .cap (if necessary) and flash away. I can't think what else could be causing the error. Can you use this method with an original bios file?


My updated image is a .rom file, I was just quoting the parameters I used from the first post.


----------



## tiagogl

tiagogl said:


> I'm using this same command but I'm receiving this following error 18 "secure flash rom verify fail". On the past worked fine. I have X370-F Strix.




Looks like I bricked my motherboard. I used afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /RECOVERY /CLRCFG
and don't boot anymore :/ there is any way to recover the bios?
Strix X370-F here


----------



## tiagogl

tiagogl said:


> Looks like I bricked my motherboard. I used afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /RECOVERY /CLRCFG
> and don't boot anymore :/ there is any way to recover the bios?
> Strix X370-F here



I tried to recover but I'm stuck on this screen.


----------



## mtrai

tiagogl said:


> I'm using this same command but I'm receiving this following error 18 "secure flash rom verify fail". On the past worked fine. I have X370-F Strix.


for a .rom file you need to use afugan biosname.rom /gan


----------



## mtrai

tiagogl said:


> I tried to recover but I'm stuck on this screen.


You need the bios renamed to that on a USB stick in the correct port. And start over.


----------



## tiagogl

mtrai said:


> You need the bios renamed to that on a USB stick in the correct port. And start over.


I tested all USB ports and different flash devices. Already renamed the CAP file.


----------



## mtrai

tiagogl said:


> I tested all USB ports and different flash devices. Already renamed the CAP file.


I am now guessing it needs to be named exactly as your screenshot show on the usb. 

Per page 3-24 of your manual.

I know on my board it is particular about what USB stick will work with flashback.


----------



## tiagogl

mtrai said:


> I am now guessing it needs to be named exactly as your screenshot show on the usb.
> 
> Per page 3-24 of your manual.
> 
> I know on my board it is particular about what USB stick will work with flashback.



No luck here . I followed these instructions before post.


----------



## mtrai

@gupsterg Thanks man for the inspiration. I had a eureka moment this morning due to you. I was finally able to work my bios out like I want. What I needed to do first was run it through UBU and then was able to use AMIBCP to unlock settings. Then I had to use flashback.


----------



## tiagogl

tiagogl said:


> No luck here . I followed these instructions before post.


As you can see I did the right thing with USB flash drive.


----------



## mtrai

tiagogl said:


> As you can see I did the right thing with USB flash drive.


Out of all my usb sticks...I have only one that will work with flashback. Try different sticks or ask for help on the asus rog forums.


----------



## mtrai

@gupsterg Just an observation with this new AGESA from the x570 boards, I have been noticing that the PBO boost can and will hit my current max of 4408 on 2 cores and also maintain on 3 to 4 cores the max all core boost currently of 4333 at the same time. Which is quite different then before. I remember in one the presentations just not sure which..that AMD stated that the 3000 pbo/xfx boost would boost as much as possible on all cores.

I have the 2700x. Just saying this for people who do not know know.


----------



## gupsterg

mtrai said:


> @gupsterg Thanks man for the inspiration. I had a eureka moment this morning due to you. I was finally able to work my bios out like I want. What I needed to do first was run it through UBU and then was able to use AMIBCP to unlock settings. Then I had to use flashback.


NP  , nice to read you made progress  .

When you mean you ran it through UBU you updated an aspect or just placed in dir, ran UBU.bat, let it analyse it, did no updates, on exit saved it as CAP? 



mtrai said:


> @gupsterg Just an observation with this new AGESA from the x570 boards, I have been noticing that the PBO boost can and will hit my current max of 4408 on 2 cores and also maintain on 3 to 4 cores the max all core boost currently of 4333 at the same time. Which is quite different then before. I remember in one the presentations just not sure which..that AMD stated that the 3000 pbo/xfx boost would boost as much as possible on all cores.
> 
> I have the 2700x. Just saying this for people who do not know know.


Sweet  , when you mean AGESA you mean mCode?



tiagogl said:


> As you can see I did the right thing with USB flash drive.


Private message elmor, perhaps he has info that may help you.


----------



## mtrai

gupsterg said:


> NP  , nice to read you made progress  .
> 
> When you mean you ran it through UBU you updated an aspect or just placed in dir, ran UBU.bat, let it analyse it, did no updates, on exit saved it as CAP?
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet  , when you mean AGESA you mean mCode?


Yeah that is what I meant. I actually updated it all. Lan, GOP, Mcode to the x570 mcode I extracted from a x570 bios like you did. Then saved it. And it then it allowed me to run it through amibcp and flash it but still only flash it via flashback, but that is fine.

And yeah with the mcode that UBU injected from the X570 bios seems to unlock the boost as they described it would in one of the presentation in the last couple of weeks. I thought that would only be for the 3000 series. Also this changes what settings needed in the bios to be stable as well as it produces somewhat higher temps. All in all it is still a good thing.


----------



## gupsterg

@mtrai

Thanks for share of info  .

I stopped using UEFIs using AGESA Combo-AM4 0.0.7.0 to 0.0.7.2a. The reason as 1usmus stated, inter core latency can be upto 10% slower in multi threaded and upto 5% in multi core.

As PMU has not changed between AGESA PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.4c to Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3 that is not at fault. I have also tried older/newer mCode with AGESA Combo-AM4 0.0.7.0 to 0.0.7.2a and again does not fix the issue.

So UEFI using AGESA PinnaclePI, with mCode, etc updated, below is just PE: Default, PBO: Enabled (ie 1000W/116A/168A), 3533MHz using The Stilt 3466MHz timings.

3x Multi threaded



Spoiler






























3x Multi core



Spoiler


----------



## mtrai

gupsterg said:


> @mtrai
> 
> Thanks for share of info  .
> 
> I stopped using UEFIs using AGESA Combo-AM4 0.0.7.0 to 0.0.7.2a. The reason as 1usmus stated, inter core latency can be upto 10% slower in multi threaded and upto 5% in multi core.
> 
> As PMU has not changed between AGESA PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.4c to Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3 that is not at fault. I have also tried older/newer mCode with AGESA Combo-AM4 0.0.7.0 to 0.0.7.2a and again does not fix the issue.
> 
> So UEFI using AGESA PinnaclePI, with mCode, etc updated, below is just PE: Default, PBO: Enabled (ie 1000W/116A/168A), 3533MHz using The Stilt 3466MHz timings.
> 
> 3x Multi threaded
> 
> 
> ]



Anyhow today I am gonna spend the time to now hex edit to mod the bios to open up more things. I will share it once I have tested it. It will take a number of hours.


----------



## Hwgeek

So you were able to implement the new PBO boost of the Ryzen 3000 to your 2700X? Nice!, will be interesting if it will be official by AMD and Ryzen 2000 will clock higher on PBO in gaming and such, with stock cooler my 2700X was boosting around 4.1Ghz with ~50 CPU usage.


----------



## mtrai

Hwgeek said:


> So you were able to implement the new PBO boost of the Ryzen 3000 to your 2700X? Nice!, will be interesting if it will be official by AMD and Ryzen 2000 will clock higher on PBO in gaming and such, with stock cooler my 2700X was boosting around 4.1Ghz with ~50 CPU usage.


 It appears so. I think it must be in the mcode of the x570 bios I extracted the mcode from.


----------



## Reous

mtrai said:


> Anyhow today I am gonna spend the time to now hex edit to mod the bios to open up more things. I will share it once I have tested it. It will take a number of hours.



Good luck  Hope you will have some success.


----------



## gupsterg

Hwgeek said:


> So you were able to implement the new PBO boost of the Ryzen 3000 to your 2700X? Nice!, will be interesting if it will be official by AMD and Ryzen 2000 will clock higher on PBO in gaming and such, with stock cooler my 2700X was boosting around 4.1Ghz with ~50 CPU usage.
> 
> 
> 
> mtrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears so. I think it must be in the mcode of the x570 bios I extracted the mcode from.
Click to expand...

Haven't noticed on mine TBH.

Stock 2304 average ACB: ~4.13GHz



Spoiler














2304 with mCode D average ACB: ~4.14GHz



Spoiler














Stock 1103 average ACB: ~4.15GHz



Spoiler














1103 mCode D average ACB: ~4.12GHz



Spoiler














Gotta be an aspect of how your probably OC'ing, like PE 1-4. For me within run to run variance...


----------



## mtrai

Reous said:


> Good luck  Hope you will have some success.


Will let you know and thanks. I have had great luck with previous bios. One quick question on you prime bios mod I think...you stated you had fully unlocked the CBS menu...though I am pretty sure I am thinking the chipset menu...any thoughts on that one?


----------



## Reous

Prime doesn't have a Chipset menu, sadly. Wasn't here someone who has sucessfully unlocked the chipset menu? I'm sure i have seen a screen somewhere. I haven't tried to unlock it on my ROG Board but i think you should have a look into AMITSE(Setup) file.


----------



## mtrai

Reous said:


> Prime doesn't have a Chipset menu, sadly. Wasn't here someone who has sucessfully unlocked the chipset menu? I'm sure i have seen a screen somewhere. I haven't tried to unlock it on my ROG Board but i think you should have a look into AMITSE(Setup) file.


Well it was me a long time ago..BUT it was using a module from asrock inserted into asus...which did not work very well.


----------



## mtrai

@gupsterg

C7HWIFI bios 2304 BIOS MOD

Okay here we go...this is as I think as fully as we can unhide and unlock things bios for the C7HWIFI board bios. Keep in mind you can only install this via bios flashback. I am now convinced this is due to 2 in 1 bios vs other things. This is the current one I have flashed on my board. It gives a lot of control. Things we cannot see can be seen when use search...F9 ...such as HPET and Spread Spectrum and you can change the values as you need. Almost anything that really should be in the menus can be searched. Sorry for the delay but my 2 dogs were being very needy yesterday. Also there a lot of fan control options I opened up...that is one of the most time intensive parts of asus bios modding. It is about 500 options to unhide.

I have been using this bios since yesterday,....also it has the lan, gop, and the most up to date mcode already inserted.

Use at your own risk. Just have to say this.

Well alrighty the new bios size is too big to directly upload so here

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CCUXsMIX9vOyCfGKRpAgGuDpC2jr6T35


----------



## gupsterg

@mtrai

Appreciate the share, thank you  .

I'm just head deep in trying to mod PMU Training Menu into C7H UEFI. I have made some mild headway, see the Win-RAID thread.


----------



## apple020997

*New Prime X470-Pro BIOS 5007*

Latest Prime X470-Pro BIOS. AGESA updated to Combo-AM4-1.0.0.2


----------



## BeetleatWar1977

apple020997 said:


> Latest Prime X470-Pro BIOS. AGESA updated to Combo-AM4-1.0.0.2


And new PBO menu.....


----------



## Exostenza

So, the Asus PRIME X470-PRO just got an update to BIOS 5007 with absolutely no change log what-so-ever. I wonder what changed? Nice that I decided to update my BIOS yesterday, lol. 

I guess I will try it out and see if there are any differences. If anyone wants information about it just let me know how to get whatever info you want and I will.

EDIT: Looks like it contains Combo-AM4 1.0.0.2


----------



## sideeffect

Nice! Looks like most of the 400 series have had 1.0.0.2 updates. Will probably have to wait till next week for the 300 series. 

I want to know are the x series CPU's boosting any higher?


----------



## Filters83

Tested new bios on strix x 470-f on a 2600x leaving pbo on auto and using B die samsung 3466 fast setting 1.4 volt like before for me boost 40,5x on cinebench and prime 95 test cpu temp was 70c whit custom liquid loop its like before and aida 64 in the pic
forgot to mention HWinfo show max cpu watt was 135 whit this setting, idk whit latest bios


----------



## sideeffect

@Filters83

How about in games where it's using less threads are the boosts any higher then?


----------



## dobermann24

Filters83 said:


> Tested new bios on strix x 470-f on a 2600x leaving pbo on auto and using B die samsung 3466 fast setting 1.4 volt like before for me boost 40,5x on cinebench and prime 95 test cpu temp was 70c whit custom liquid loop its like before and aida 64 in the pic
> forgot to mention HWinfo show max cpu watt was 135 whit this setting, idk whit latest bios


I only see the 4804 bios. Where is the new one? What's new in it. I have the 2600 non x. I don't have cbs menue... Only whit the mod bios. But I don't can use the pbo boost


----------



## Filters83

sideeffect said:


> @Filters83
> 
> How about in games where it's using less threads are the boosts any higher then?





dobermann24 said:


> I only see the 4804 bios. Where is the new one? What's new in it. I have the 2600 non x. I don't have cbs menue... Only whit the mod bios. But I don't can use the pbo boost


Windows 7 section

In game its even worst... normally im 4150 stable at 50c whit pbo its even go 4125 and some time 4175 but whit 60c temperatue xD 
So better only use Xfr as i usually do and disable pbo for now, maby whit some adjustment can be better but too much hot for no concrete result for me
Vcore whit -0.5 its already great for me


----------



## Reous

dobermann24 said:


> I only see the 4804 bios. Where is the new one?



You can also check my Agesa/UEFI list with direct download link to the official newest bios.
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/ultimative-am4-uefi-bios-ubersicht-20-06-19-a-1228903.html


----------



## dobermann24

Thanks. Maby I install it. But I don't want to lose my bios mod option. Than whit the non x I dint have that options...asus don't want it for the non x...


----------



## Filters83

dobermann24 said:


> I only see the 4804 bios. Where is the new one? What's new in it. I have the 2600 non x. I don't have cbs menue... Only whit the mod bios. But I don't can use the pbo boost


Why you need that menu if u dont have X version ?


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

@dobermann24
The non-X versions don't support PBO at all. 😉


----------



## dobermann24

Not for the cpu, knew this. I mean for the oc, Rams and other settings. There's a lot more option in the mod bios, that's free.  my English is not the best.


----------



## crakej

DragonQ said:


> My updated image is a .rom file, I was just quoting the parameters I used from the first post.


As others have pointed out, you have to convert back from .rom to .cap if you're going to use afuefix64

I can also vouch for the fact the usb drive needs to be the right one. It can NOT be a GPT disk, only MBR and formatted Fat32 4GB or less. You WILL quite often have to try more than one drive - no one seems to know why, but some drives flashback just won't work with.

Flashback:
Power off computer. Put usb drive in port indicated in manual. It will ONLY work in that port. When you press and hold the flashback button, what happens with the blue light? If it starts flashing, then it's flashing the bios. Wait for flashing to stop, then start your system. If light stays on, or goes off, then only thing you can do is try another usb drive, or put it on a CDRom.


----------



## Ne01 OnnA

Or C6H a mod bios version 7003?


----------



## RamenRider

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> @dobermann24
> The non-X versions don't support PBO at all. 😉


What are you sure? I thought I was sure my 1600 boosts while gaming... Or probably I was just seeing my idle clocks change to full clocks...

Anyways, can I just flash any bios over my version 4801? Is there even a modded 4801?


----------



## 0razor1

Hi,

Will it be possible to mod this BIOS?
Would be a great help!

If it helps, I have 3600 MHz B die and it'd be great if I could run it 3xxx without having to move to an x470/x570

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A31v1M1.zip
MSI Xpower titanium x370

(side Q: is the trace layout optimization that big a deal on x470 and x570 for RAM? I just want to get to 3600)


----------



## sideeffect

What's the opinion of this new AGESA? Is it any good for older CPU's or are people flashing back to older BIOS?

Are the CCX latency problems that existed in 0.0.7.2 really fixed now?


----------



## numlock66

@Veii, how did you brick your X370 Taichi, you could bring it back to work?


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> @Veii, how did you brick your X370 Taichi, you could bring it back to work?


i made a stupid mistake of updating too much via UBU (i think GOP update caused the problem)
What i can see is, it doesn't accept my 1700x , while PMU updates and the rest passed through
Just made a stupid update mistake where it shuffles trough debug codes but can't post 
I think it doesn't recognise my microcode anymore 
- well single stupid update order mistake, learned from it ^^'

I think i can reflash it with either an APU or 2nd gen ryzen 
- maybe the 3rd gen microcode could also be accepted / but i don't count on it
I saw there is a possibility of auto repairing a broken bios via named usb files
- just haven't found the willpower to try repairing it so far and deconstructing again my cooling solution on the toma

Actually i think it could also be, because i played around with porting over newest PMU down to a 2017 bios
To fix the sensor issues the taichi had since then - as the old bioses where fine
Overall a stupid mistake which will not happen a 2nd time ^^''
If you know some option which don't require using a programmer, let me please know~


----------



## numlock66

Veii said:


> i made a stupid mistake of updating too much via UBU (i think GOP update caused the problem)
> What i can see is, it doesn't accept my 1700x , while PMU updates and the rest passed through
> Just made a stupid update mistake where it shuffles trough debug codes but can't post
> I think it doesn't recognise my microcode anymore
> - well single stupid update order mistake, learned from it ^^'
> 
> I think i can reflash it with either an APU or 2nd gen ryzen
> - maybe the 3rd gen microcode could also be accepted / but i don't count on it
> I saw there is a possibility of auto repairing a broken bios via named usb files
> - just haven't found the willpower to try repairing it so far and deconstructing again my cooling solution on the toma
> 
> Actually i think it could also be, because i played around with porting over newest PMU down to a 2017 bios
> To fix the sensor issues the taichi had since then - as the old bioses where fine
> Overall a stupid mistake which will not happen a 2nd time ^^''
> If you know some option which don't require using a programmer, let me please know~


Thanks for answers!
I am asking because i have an x370 Taichi and made an updated bios throught UBU but I'm afraid to flash. Is a 5.53 bios updated all drivers and also microcode from x570 taichi but i'm not confident to flash.
So you update only the microcode before using UBU and flashed without issues? which bios?
And after you updated all option using UBU include GOP, Raid, LAN, NVMe and then bricked the board?


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> Thanks for answers!
> I am asking because i have an x370 Taichi and made an updated bios throught UBU but I'm afraid to flash. Is a 5.53 bios updated all drivers and also microcode from x570 taichi but i'm not confident to flash.
> So you update only the microcode before using UBU and flashed without issues? which bios?
> And after you updated all option using UBU include GOP, Raid, LAN, NVMe and then bricked the board?


The taichi was my first board to experiment with 
The Toma always could run my borderline ram settings while i had problems stabilizing even 3200C14-16 on the Taichi
It was a great board (is) - VRMs where staying on 40c while the toma peaks on 100c even with a tiny fan 

The because i updated first, and experimented with porting over stuff from other bioses incl gen 3 stuff 
I wish i could give an exact debug what NOT to do - at least not on the Taichi
- but i'm worried it's a combination of more then just one things that where messed up 

Anything under bios 5.5 was quite broken - it has a dual tDie to tCTL offset reporting issue that board (but it#s a bios thing)
which ment i hit force thermal shutdown at 110c tCTL while the real temp was about 60c tDie (tDie to tCTL offset is between boards most of the time 12-20c)
Ryzen throttles at 75c tDie = 92tCTL and the force shutdown was at around 90c tDie = 110tCTL 

i often had to downgrade to bridge bioses and ended up to v2.3
That was about what i found to be a good for OC bios without broken sensors or remain nonsense
Problem here, i did update GOP and HEX edit for the PMU changes on that old bios

I think 2 things could be the issue a combination of both:
- i do know that the PMU update works on anything over bios 5.x
- i do know that my microcode updates worked flawlessly (Rev: 08001138h)
- i am not sure if the problem was that the PMU doesn't like anything AGESA 1.0.0.1a or the current GOP doesn't like such an old bios by structure soo it may be an issue of UBU and the old bios - updating GOP

At the end, it does try to boot - it's only semi bricked 
But either the microcode is waay to new for that old bios , or current PMU with current GOP doesn't like the structure of the old Bios 
Overall the PMU location was the same, and it was no size missmatch :/
I think i can restore it , but i'm yet not sure how / need something other then gen 1 to see if i can post


----------



## Veii

Overall i am afraid to update GOP from now on without a flashback possibility 
And i will not update GOP before i updated PMU and confirmed it boots ^^
Microcode updates and PMU have never cause a problem for me so far - but downgrading that big and updating this 3 parts can cause trouble as i saw


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> i made an updated bios throught UBU but I'm afraid to flash


I saw a current 5.50 mod for the x370 taichi if you rather want to try that out ?
It's from a german modding community 
On big agesa jumps, as 1usmus said - it's problematic to port them over yet 
It's better to stay on the official one~

Unless the official one is soo locked down and you have no reason to update AGESA


----------



## numlock66

Wich method you used to flash moded bios? I tried afuefix and instant flash, there is a security saying secure flash check fail.


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> Wich method you used to flash moded bios? I tried afuefix and instant flash, there is a security saying secure flash check fail.


That's common, because there is a tiny capsule which ASRock bioses have (needs to be erased by hand) or via UBU
That capsule has a verification check, and is separated from everything else
Modded bioses have that one gone - and usually UBU current one does remove that one too 

i forgot the exact GUID location, but there is a capsule which needs to be removed by hand 
Oor you let UBU decompile and recompile it - in the ubu.bat script there is already an automation script to find and remove it
I have to go out for the next hour , but will find the latest bios mod for the taichi later on and edit this message

Better to have something finished from an ASRock modder who knows it's way around and put zen 2 support in it~
So far just update slowly to 5.50 step by step & not via afuefix64

EDIT:
This is the OC Forum Page for ASRock X370 Taichi
And the latest "X370TC553 Beta Bios" 
Extract the exe for the bios file , and maybe run it once through UBU to remove the verification capsule - then update the microcodes if needed 
On this one they fixed PBO, as it "didn't seem" to work on 5.5 
Just be sure that you update to 5.5 first , a clean *reinstall* via Afuefix64 is recommended with the /X option, just to be sure the bios is clean - update the rest via asrock's own update utility to the official 5.5 (as written, step by step - no jumps)
Later you can flash the UBU changed bios without the verification capsule with the same methods written by 1usmus
- *Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG* 
_only use */X* if it doesn't pass the verification check on the boot_


----------



## numlock66

Veii said:


> That's common, because there is a tiny capsule which ASRock bioses have (needs to be erased by hand) or via UBU
> That capsule has a verification check, and is separated from everything else
> Modded bioses have that one gone - and usually UBU current one does remove that one too
> 
> i forgot the exact GUID location, but there is a capsule which needs to be removed by hand
> Oor you let UBU decompile and recompile it - in the ubu.bat script there is already an automation script to find and remove it
> I have to go out for the next hour , but will find the latest bios mod for the taichi later on and edit this message
> 
> Better to have something finished from an ASRock modder who knows it's way around and put zen 2 support in it~
> So far just update slowly to 5.50 step by step & not via afuefix64
> 
> EDIT:
> This is the OC Forum Page for ASRock X370 Taichi
> And the latest "X370TC553 Beta Bios"
> Extract the exe for the bios file , and maybe run it once through UBU to remove the verification capsule - then update the microcodes if needed
> On this one they fixed PBO, as it "didn't seem" to work on 5.5
> Just be sure that you update to 5.5 first , a clean *reinstall* via Afuefix64 is recommended with the /X option, just to be sure the bios is clean - update the rest via asrock's own update utility to the official 5.5 (as written, step by step - no jumps)
> Later you can flash the UBU changed bios without the verification capsule with the same methods written by 1usmus
> - *Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG*
> _only use */X* if it doesn't pass the verification check on the boot_


Thanks a lot, you clarified many things but i think i will stay with stock 5.53 bios for a while.


----------



## hazium233

sideeffect said:


> What's the opinion of this new AGESA? Is it any good for older CPU's or are people flashing back to older BIOS?
> 
> Are the CCX latency problems that existed in 0.0.7.2 really fixed now?


I was trying to wait for other people to play guinea pig with 5008 on my B350-F, but I think I will look into flashing previous bioses while maintaining serial, MAC, etc. Then I might make the jump.

Mostly I don't want my pitiful 3200 C16 ram overclock to die.


----------



## Veii

hazium233 said:


> Mostly I don't want my pitiful 3200 C16 ram overclock to die.


Are those Hynix AFR/MFR kits ?
What are you running them on ?
Current bioses all have the latest PMU from 0.0.7.2
Memory training at least shouldn't be worse~


----------



## hazium233

Veii said:


> Are those Hynix AFR/MFR kits ?
> What are you running them on ?
> Current bioses all have the latest PMU from 0.0.7.2
> Memory training at least shouldn't be worse~


It's actually Micron D, so maybe I shouldn't worry as much as anybody with Hynix. 

I only bought this board (Strix B350-F) in March, it came with 4011 (Pinnacle 1.0.0.2 I think?) and updated to 4207 (Pinnacle 1.0.0.6) before I really tried to overclock the ram. The default speed seemed to work fine on both. CPU is a 1600.

But seems like you can find a lot of complaints from bios to bios variability with Asus. Could be other factors, so I will probably try it out myself soon.

Also kind of wish Asus had the hashes for the bios files so I could tell if they are right when I download them (or maybe I am blind).


----------



## Veii

hazium233 said:


> It's actually Micron D, so maybe I shouldn't worry as much as anybody with Hynix.
> 
> Also kind of wish Asus had the hashes for the bios files so I could tell if they are right when I download them (or maybe I am blind).


They don't, that's true - kinda sad but the bios files on it's own have verification check while flashing 

Most of the "random" (sometimes works sometimes not) issues lie in the prediction of RTT settings (Termination Block)
Also if 24-24-24-24 isn't liked by your rams, the board close to always (so far) isn't clever enough to try different CAD_BUS values

After 3200 you also have to start playing with CLD0_VDDP - as the memory hole starts to shift
There is something i personally noticed
The memory hole does shift with the applied CPU frequency too
For example on MFR 3333MT/s - 840mV and 935mV is what works on 3.8GHz, but on 3.7GHz it shifts down to 832 or 838
For 3400MT/s the recommended 866mV does work again
EDIT:
Just checked and updated their "new" 5008 microcodes:
- 00800F82 | 0800820C > 0800820D
- 00800F12 | 08001230 > 08001250
- 00810F10 | 08101013 > 0800100C 
- 00810F81 | 08108102 > 08108109
- 00870F10 | 08701011 > 08701012

Normal Bios updater should work with RSB350FG.CAP
* just update to 4801 beforehand
If AMD CBS is locked , let us know


----------



## numlock66

@Veii, Don't forget to keep us aware of you x370 Taichi recover. Help the community build mod bios for us. Asrock have remove many advanced features like CLDO_VDDP on latest BIOS.

Take a look: https://www.win-raid.com/t3651f16-ASRock-Taichi-X-Help-Needed-1.html#msg71824


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> @*Veii* , Don't forget to keep us aware of you x370 Taichi recover. Help the community build mod bios for us. Asrock have remove many advanced features like CLDO_VDDP on latest BIOS.
> 
> Take a look: https://www.win-raid.com/t3651f16-ASRock-Taichi-X-Help-Needed-1.html#msg71824


Latest 5.60 or 5.33 ?
I need to find a 2nd gen cpu or contact that JZ ASRock representative for help
5.6 is out on their site , and people seem to be happy with it
But i don't know if they removed the ability to go x16 4.0 on it


----------



## numlock66

Veii said:


> Latest 5.60 or 5.33 ?
> I need to find a 2nd gen cpu or contact that JZ ASRock representative for help
> 5.6 is out on their site , and people seem to be happy with it
> But i don't know if they removed the ability to go x16 4.0 on it


From 5.x until now. Every bios with Combo-PI. You mean PCI-E v4? I think we will never have.


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> From 5.x until now. Every bios with Combo-PI. You mean PCI-E v4? I think we will never have.


I see, i noticed they moved along settings but if people have access to PBO 
- they should have access to AMD CBS still ?
If that is the case , then the important stuff should be there
- but wait, they cleaned out AMD CBS - NBIO - CLD0_VDDP ? 

Yes i ment exactly that, from the IO die to the x16 slot and the first x4 m.2 slot
That is enable'able via AMD CBS the NBIO menu & maaybe we could get it split to dual 3.0 x16 lines for SLI/Crossfire (AMD PBS)
EDIT: this part is nonsense, we have no PLX chips on the boards - wonder if we can zombiemod that thing, maybe some 4.0 raiser cable with a PLX chip ?

Gigabyte Bioses have that support (4.0 on 4xx boards) - but it's clear that we won't have any way of getting chipset 4.0 over


----------



## hazium233

Veii said:


> They don't, that's true - kinda sad but the bios files on it's own have verification check while flashing
> 
> Most of the "random" (sometimes works sometimes not) issues lie in the prediction of RTT settings (Termination Block)
> Also if 24-24-24-24 isn't liked by your rams, the board close to always (so far) isn't clever enough to try different CAD_BUS values
> 
> After 3200 you also have to start playing with CLD0_VDDP - as the memory hole starts to shift
> There is something i personally noticed
> The memory hole does shift with the applied CPU frequency too
> For example on MFR 3333MT/s - 840mV and 935mV is what works on 3.8GHz, but on 3.7GHz it shifts down to 832 or 838
> For 3400MT/s the recommended 866mV does work again
> EDIT:
> Just checked and updated their "new" 5008 microcodes:
> - 00800F82 | 0800820C > 0800820D
> - 00800F12 | 08001230 > 08001250
> - 00810F10 | 08101013 > 0800100C
> - 00810F81 | 08108102 > 08108109
> - 00870F10 | 08701011 > 08701012
> 
> Normal Bios updater should work with RSB350FG.CAP
> * just update to 4801 beforehand
> If AMD CBS is locked , let us know


^ That is a modded 5008 I guess? So normal Asus update will not overwrite the serial, mac, UUID I presume, it is the AMI tools that do that right? I used FD44Editor yesterday to put my serial and mac into an OEM file just to have one in case I need to go back. I presume that was what I needed to do if I want to downgrade based on some other posts. They were vague on the point of the data format options, but I think the option it defaults to is right.

I haven't tried too hard to go above 3200 yet, just tested booting to try and find a ceiling. I ran a couple tests with CLDO_VDDP to 700 just because, but that was just to see if I found a difference. Can't find a solid answer on which value is really going to be the default for this when it is on Auto. All I do know is that whatever value it is setting at 3200 seems to boot all the speeds to 3600 (with SOC 1.05, vDIMM 1.35, ProcODT 53.3). Although 3600 didn't even load bios correctly, but 1.05v SOC should have been way low for a 1600 at that speed, ha.


----------



## Veii

hazium233 said:


> ^ That is a modded 5008 I guess?
> I haven't tried too hard to go above 3200 yet, just tested booting to try and find a ceiling. I ran a couple tests with CLDO_VDDP to 700 just because, but that was just to see if I found a difference. Can't find a solid answer on which value is really going to be the default for this when it is on Auto. All I do know is that whatever value it is setting at 3200 seems to boot all the speeds to 3600 (with SOC 1.05, vDIMM 1.35, ProcODT 53.3). Although 3600 didn't even load bios correctly, but 1.05v SOC should have been way low for a 1600 at that speed, ha.


I only updated the microcodes, normal asus updater should accept it without breaking it's verification check
Need to know from you how much of AMD CBS you can access
Default CLD0_VDDP is 700mV , some premium boards are intelligent to adjust it after 3200MT/s but they close to never do
most important thing would be getting the Termination block right according to your dram chip

When you OC both, first do the cpu separated to let's say 3.8 
then the RAMs separated while the cpu runs on 3.7 or 3.6 
(just to find a baseline of timings but find first the lowest voltage you can run your max cpu OC on)
* i use something like OCCT medium data set for that work

Later put it back to 3.8, give it 2 more ticks in vCore voltage and play with VDDP_CLD0 to match the target CPU OC 
SOC depends on how much vCore you need for your Cpu in the first place

1950X (lottery won) needed 1.2v for 4.1GHz allcore with 1.025 SOC for 3400MT/s
but for 3800MT/s it needed 1.1v SOC with 1.25v
1700x (my bad sample) needs 1.385v for 3.8 with 1.025v SOC up to 3200MT/s
3333-3400 changes that to 1.05v SOC and 1.4v vCore 

Too much SOC and vCore will have a negative effect and too high vDDR would have to be tamed with with procODT & Rtt_PARK (up to chip) then if tRFC isn't too high - else CAD_BUS resistance needs to be increased (soo you won't overshoot that high current)
If you calculate all values to the minimum - use the lowest CAD_BUS 
(20-20-20-20) does work well
* default is 24-24-24-24Ω on every board so far
and funky sets like 30-30-40-40 & 20-24-40-30 do work well too~
(Just grab the Timing calculator)


----------



## hazium233

Veii said:


> I only updated the microcodes, normal asus updater should accept it without breaking it's verification check
> Need to know from you how much of AMD CBS you can access
> Default CLD0_VDDP is 700mV , some premium boards are intelligent to adjust it after 3200MT/s but they close to never do
> most important thing would be getting the Termination block right according to your dram chip
> 
> When you OC both, first do the cpu separated to let's say 3.8
> then the RAMs separated while the cpu runs on 3.7 or 3.6
> (just to find a baseline of timings but find first the lowest voltage you can run your max cpu OC on)
> * i use something like OCCT medium data set for that work
> 
> Later put it back to 3.8, give it 2 more ticks in vCore voltage and play with VDDP_CLD0 to match the target CPU OC
> SOC depends on how much vCore you need for your Cpu in the first place
> 
> 1950X (lottery won) needed 1.2v for 4.1GHz allcore with 1.025 SOC for 3400MT/s
> but for 3800MT/s it needed 1.1v SOC with 1.25v
> 1700x (my bad sample) needs 1.385v for 3.8 with 1.025v SOC up to 3200MT/s
> 3333-3400 changes that to 1.05v SOC and 1.4v vCore
> 
> Too much SOC and vCore will have a negative effect and too high vDDR would have to be tamed with with procODT & Rtt_PARK (up to chip) then if tRFC isn't too high - else CAD_BUS resistance needs to be increased (soo you won't overshoot that high current)
> If you calculate all values to the minimum - use the lowest CAD_BUS
> (20-20-20-20) does work well
> * default is 24-24-24-24Ω on every board so far
> and funky sets like 30-30-40-40 & 20-24-40-30 do work well too~
> (Just grab the Timing calculator)


Ok. So I had got UBU 1.74.0.3, is this an outdated version? edit: also when I ran it for fun it only showed one microcode out of date on the original Asus rom, but it said it updated two. I don't know why it did that.

Are the new microcodes better for ram at all?

That info is interesting, especially SOC v VCORE voltage. Usually saw it explained as CPU clock may need more SOC. I haven't even bothered to oc the cores yet (except on brief experiment), just been playing with the ram.

I do sort of feel like I fell into something that works by near accident since it seems something must be on razor's edge. 3000 C16-18-18-38-Auto runs 1.2v dimm and 1.0 SOC (auto ProcODT 60), but I did not test it as extensively with HCI as my 3200 16-19/16-18-38 1.35 dimm, 1.025 SOC (48 ProcODT). I didn't end up testing 43 ohm much, nor 20-20-20-20 CAD drive strengths, except when trying to lower tRCDRD to 18 (where I haven't figured out a good setting yet). tRFC is just 315ns / 504 clocks. I have not really tried lowering dimm voltage.


----------



## Veii

hazium233 said:


> Ok. So I had got UBU 1.74.0.3, is this an outdated version? edit: also when I ran it for fun it only showed one microcode out of date on the original Asus rom, but it said it updated two. I don't know why it did that.
> 
> Are the new microcodes better for ram at all?


UBU 1.74.0.3 is what i use too, just update MCE database
Directly no - PMU and AGESA are the main things to consider / well and kinda how Spread Spectrum is set up in the bios (the value, not on / off) + how stable the board keeps up the set voltage and frequency
What surely does help is, if you can use different voltage for vCore till your OC is stable as
"lower temp = lower voltage required" - does exist 
What i could watch is for example the IMC starts to spill out problems after reaching 82c tDie 
It does throttle long time before that - but the voltage you need , varies between how cool you can keep the ryzen
Soo needing lower voltage on a better microcode is something useful - so far i haven't seen anyone report any "bad OC" microcode downsides / only success that XFR for example works better~



hazium233 said:


> That info is interesting, especially SOC v VCORE voltage. Usually saw it explained as CPU clock may need more SOC.


Both is right, it does - but you will notice stability problems if you give it "too much" SOC too
That "2 ticks above lowest stable core OC" rule seems to work out quite well for many others and me personally too
Forcing the IF to run at a waay higher speed then it was designed for, needs also a tad more vCore
(MFR in that borderline range already changes from "stable enough for me" to "spills out errors after 1min," after i just touch voltage in 0.01v more on vDimm)


hazium233 said:


> I do sort of feel like I fell into something that works by near accident since it seems something must be on razor's edge. 3000 C16-18-18-38-Auto runs 1.2v dimm and 1.0 SOC (auto ProcODT 60), but I did not test it as extensively with HCI as my 3200 16-19/16-18-38 1.35 dimm, 1.025 SOC (48 ProcODT).
> I didn't end up testing 43 ohm much, nor 20-20-20-20 CAD drive strengths, except when trying to lower tRCDRD to 18 (where I haven't figured out a good setting yet). tRFC is just 315ns / 504 clocks. I have not really tried lowering dimm voltage.


Can you maybe share an RTC screenshot of your current timings or the one on 3200 ?
Using 1.35vDimm is not bad at all - lower = better temps, they get unstable after 42-45c
But sometimes rocking >1.5v is necessary / just degradation starts to be risky 
(depending on the dimm chip "brand")
There is an "optimum" one _(look at the calculator)_ but "optimum" is something you have to find out
As mentioned, later you'll face scenarios where 0.01v more or less on vDimm trows your whole stability off :upsidedwn

tRCDWR & tRCDRD "difference" or "syncronisation" depends on the chip
(b-dies like it to be the same value , hynix mfr likes that tRCDRD is the leader and needs to be increased)
tRAS = tCL + tRCDRD + tRTP
tRC = tRAS + tRP
tRTP = a multiple of tRFC 
tRFC = calculator has already an option for that, but keeping it single decimal in ns -does help & a also multiple of tRC (a no decimal divider)
tWR = lower / better (12) - soo it won't error out of tRFC is too high, setting it too high can cause overshoot 
(correct me here please, but lower showed me easier if something else is overshooting)


----------



## hazium233

Veii said:


> UBU 1.74.0.3 is what i use too, just update MCE database
> ..snip
> 
> Can you maybe share an RTC screenshot of your current timings or the one on 3200 ?


Sure. Attached. This has been my daily since last month after it passed 6hrs of HCI.

Looks like I can just drop MCE files into the UBU folder then. I still don't know why it was updating a microcode it said was already up to date though.


----------



## Veii

hazium233 said:


> Sure. Attached. This has been my daily since last month after it passed 6hrs of HCI.


Your tRAS is a bit too low, the board does constantly correct for it which is gifted perf~
I wonder how HCI hasn't error'd it out, guess the board or cpu did a great job 

16+19+(8)=43 where you could drop it down to 41 or increase to 45 max
tRTP of 8 does work in your calculation quite fine - the remain timings are :thumb:
But when you change tRTP to for example 6-8 (up to calculation) tRAS will need to change too
that will affect tRC which will trow of tRFC too

If you want to keep tRAS that low, we can try what you told me - lower tRCDRD to 18
that will need adjustments of:
tRTP 6
tRFC 528 

You have still some headroom to cut down tCWL and maybe tRP if tCL goes lower down to 15 or even 14
Just every change you do will affect the other pre defined timings too 
Safe it as a 2nd profile / so you can cross test 
and when you have the time, you can try under 1.42v vDRAM 1.05v SOC if 3400 will even boot 
- with some higher timings
16-17-21-20-42-62 & tRTP of 8 / the rest the board should correct by itself
CLDO_VDDP of 866mV or 913mV

i'm yet not experienced enough to lower tWR , tFAW and tCWL way under "failsafe" timings
also unsure about tRFC range for 3400 and micron chips
But i'll let you guys know when my 3400MT/s Hynix finally are stable ^^'
i think micronD should go at least up to 3400 maybe even 3600~
Overall if tRTP of 6 is unstable , you'll need to correct the remain ones starting from tRAS 42 - tRC 60 and so on


----------



## hazium233

^Reous had 3600 on this same IC, and then 3800 on OEM D die apparently. That was Zen+ on a good ITX board.

I have seen that tRAS relationship, although stock timings don't seem to follow it, where Cas = 16, tRCD=18, tRTP 10*, tRAS=38. I have three formulas for it written down, heh. I thought I could get away with it since tRCDWR was only 16.

I downloaded the microcode updates earlier, although one seems even newer than you listed. Actually I originally thought that getting just the MCE package would do it, but that just updated the list I guess. I moved out the ones in the UBU\Files\AMD\mCode\AM4 to the "old" directory and put the new ones in there. I guess that seemed to work, or at least it generated something.

00810F10 had version 08101016 available (4/30/19).

Maybe I can get to flashing tonight (or tomorrow).

Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## hazium233

Veii said:


> Normal Bios updater should work with RSB350FG.CAP
> * just update to 4801 beforehand
> If AMD CBS is locked , let us know


EZ Flash says "not a proper bios," so probably have to go with the usb tools. I think Crash Free is supposed to load automatically if the bios is in root of FAT32 usb stick, but it doesn't (not sure if it is checking and skipping or not). Although I have no idea if the board is deciding to be particular about USB port or stick.

I went to 5008 official and might try getting Asus utility to work, or maybe I will just skip to the AMI flash tools.

4801 had the same CBS menu as 4207:

Core Performance Boost
Memory Interleave
IOMMU
Global C-State Control
Power Supply Idle Control
Opcache

5008 adds "DRAM ECC"

Of course DRAM Timing Control has some things that I have seen listed as appearing in CBS in some bioses, like CLDO_VDDP. None of the ones I have used have had VDDP.

edit: as an aside, I tried tRTP 6 with a couple settings but I am not sure that low will work. Maybe, I was tired and didn't feel like putting in time on it so I might get back to that later. Especially if bios tweaks are going to result in me retesting a lot of things anyway.

I missed the bit about HCI earlier. When I was testing a different set of timings from what I posted (tRAS 36... from different calculation, the calculator, what others ran, etc) it passed 2hr GSAT and failed HCI pretty quickly. With posted, I ran to 400% per thread (430 highest, 407 lowest) in one session, and then the longer one I set the helper to stop at 1000%/thread, which was maybe non ideal since at 4.5hr when I checked two threads were at ~980 and the others ~780. And so in another half hour the first two had stopped, so it was only using 10 threads for the last hour. But I also passed some Linx and Realbench. Ran the Blender Benchmark and games *shrug*.


----------



## apple020997

I don't know if Asus or AMD f!ck3d up something about the memory, but it's since bios 4602 (second BIOS with new AGESA) on my X470-Pro with 2700x that my RAM (vengeance LP 3200CL16 Hynix) isn't stabile anymore at 3200MHz, but it's rock solid at 3133. I tired everything, including setting the voltage to 1.42v, adding a bit of vsoc, except loosening timings, but nothing. Sometimes it can't even boot (BSOD), sometimes I can play for half an hour and then BSOD, and everything in between. 
Not good, sadly. And it seems that the Pre-ComboPI AGESAs were the best on performance (~4000-4010 on Cinebench R20, now around 3950). I don't know if it's possible to flash an older BIOS...

EDIT: added a description of 4602 BIOS


----------



## Veii

hazium233 said:


> ^Reous had 3600 on this same IC, and then 3800 on OEM D die apparently. That was Zen+ on a good ITX board.


Yes i have no idea how he can get that stable - but he mentioned "a good board" - 3600 tho should be hittable on close to every board 
Non of the timings match up at all ^^ but the board/die corrects for tiny overshoots and inserts it's own delay 
Maybe his ram is just soo good, that he technically could run 3800 ^^' but nah i don't get how he can say that's stable at all 



hazium233 said:


> I have seen that tRAS relationship, although stock timings don't seem to follow it, where Cas = 16, tRCD=18, tRTP 10*, tRAS=38. I have three formulas for it written down, heh. I thought I could get away with it since tRCDWR was only 16.


It's not only about those ones - idk if i could write it understandable, the way i wanted to explain it 
- just if you change for example one of the 4 "basic" timings , the whole rest will have to be changed 

Usually i rocked way lower timings then my current one (as i need to hit the under 72ns bottleneck) but after lot of trial and error and try to use what people follow too - the math works up, i could get stuff stable that looked at the start just too high and actually does deliver better perf with RCDCD 21 instead of 18-19 
normaly tCWL under 14 was never stable tWR that low wasn't stable (tho it affects perf a lot) and tRTP under 12 on MFR didn't work out 
Shifting balance like i did atm - high main timings but all staying in the calculations - well it works 
Soo i have no idea how he can say that 3600 are stable , when it looks like the board has to correct on at least 5 places to match up his timings 
Tho i think, we are shifting here a bit too much offtopic :guiltysmi sorry 1usmus~



hazium233 said:


> EZ Flash says "not a proper bios," so probably have to go with the usb tools. I think Crash Free is supposed to load automatically if the bios is in root of FAT32 usb stick, but it doesn't (not sure if it is checking and skipping or not). Although I have no idea if the board is deciding to be particular about USB port or stick.


Boards are b*chy when it comes to usb's for flashback , <4GB works always , USB3 rarely, over 8GB also rarely, 16GB is luck based
I think it wont accept modified bioses for Crashfree recovery, and it has to follow it's pre defined biosname.cap 


hazium233 said:


> I went to 5008 official and might try getting Asus utility to work, or maybe I will just skip to the AMI flash tools.


Use the way 1usmus described for asus boards
*Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG* official one , but you did already
*Afugan name_bios_mod.rom /GAN* 


hazium233 said:


> Of course DRAM Timing Control has some things that I have seen listed as appearing in CBS in some bioses, like CLDO_VDDP. None of the ones I have used have had VDDP.


CPU_VDDP no, that's not in CBS, tho CLD0_VDDP should be under CBS - NBIO (the one that is needed for ram OC)
that recommended 0.9v CPU_VDDP should be directly under the vCore, before vDDR voltage
And DDR_VDDP (unsure if wording is right) aka half of vDDR should be on the same page directly under the rams 
I haven't seen normal bioses which had everything listed without usermods - maybe the CH7 had everything and i remember the X399 taichi had everything

Oh the calculator changed quite a bit between releases, tRFC got mostly the biggest change
It can be that people used different "examples" from it 
Tho it's not always guaranteed that the recommended values so far work, it's more a pattern to consider when finding your own timings


----------



## Veii

apple020997 said:


> I don't know if Asus or AMD f!ck3d up something about the memory, but it's since bios 4602 (second BIOS with new AGESA) on my X470-Pro with 2700x that my RAM (vengeance LP 3200CL16 Hynix) isn't stabile anymore at 3200MHz, but it's rock solid at 3133. I tired everything, including setting the voltage to 1.42v, adding a bit of vsoc, except loosening timings, but nothing. Sometimes it can't even boot (BSOD), sometimes I can play for half an hour and then BSOD, and everything in between.
> Not good, sadly. And it seems that the Pre-ComboPI AGESAs were the best on performance (~4000-4010 on Cinebench R20, now around 3950). I don't know if it's possible to flash an older BIOS...
> 
> EDIT: added a description of 4602 BIOS


You had them stable at AGESA 0.0.7.2 ?
Asus: "Update AGESA for the upcoming processors" v4804 :specool:
Guess that's *either* 0.0.7.2A (which fixed broked 0.0.7.2 *or *it was the 1.0.0.4 ? 
We have to play russian roulette ^^''
v5007 then was even less accurate 









I will check in a bit what changed between v4406 v4602 & 4804 one
So far i'm either counting to PMU changed - oor new bios does set up something on auto soo it randomly either get's it right or not 
"Random BSOD" can also be a cause of either bad tRDRDSC & SD timings (the bottom two SC & SD columns) or overheat, as rams get unstable up to chip between 42-46c 
You can try the same scenario , but just with a fan ontop of that while gaming 3ish hours - if nothing crashes or 1usmus Testmem v3 for examle spills out no errors
Then it's the typical training error (can be PMU or an AGESA pre defined value which the board tries to predict 
can be CAD_BUS & tRFC or CLD0_VDDP / the rest mostly fluctuates either via temp or via loadline calibration by time


----------



## hazium233

Veii said:


> Yes i have no idea how he can get that stable - but he mentioned "a good board" - 3600 tho should be hittable on close to every board
> Non of the timings match up at all ^^ but the board/die corrects for tiny overshoots and inserts it's own delay
> Maybe his ram is just soo good, that he technically could run 3800 ^^' but nah i don't get how he can say that's stable at all


I don't know. The linked result were Ballistix Tactical sticks I think. The OEM sticks were different (saw reference on overclock spreadsheet).



> It's not only about those ones - idk if i could write it understandable, the way i wanted to explain it
> - just if you change for example one of the 4 "basic" timings , the whole rest will have to be changed
> 
> Usually i rocked way lower timings then my current one (as i need to hit the under 72ns bottleneck) but after lot of trial and error and try to use what people follow too - the math works up, i could get stuff stable that looked at the start just too high and actually does deliver better perf with RCDCD 21 instead of 18-19
> normaly tCWL under 14 was never stable tWR that low wasn't stable (tho it affects perf a lot) and tRTP under 12 on MFR didn't work out
> Shifting balance like i did atm - high main timings but all staying in the calculations - well it works
> Soo i have no idea how he can say that 3600 are stable , when it looks like the board has to correct on at least 5 places to match up his timings
> Tho i think, we are shifting here a bit too much offtopic :guiltysmi sorry 1usmus~


Yes, I can run the primary timings of 16-18/18-18-38 with rest on Auto at 3200MT/s, but it is way slower than what I posted... it passes 6 cycles of TM5 in 42min, while the one with tRCDRD 19 above is ~38 or 39 IIRC.

Lot of ram overclock results posted all over with timings that will not fit the formulas.

1usmus's guide has a page about this though, IIRC.



> Boards are b*chy when it comes to usb's for flashback , <4GB works always , USB3 rarely, over 8GB also rarely, 16GB is luck based
> I think it wont accept modified bioses for Crashfree recovery, and it has to follow it's pre defined biosname.cap


Yeah my board doesn't support flashback anyway, Asus makes that a "premium" feature.



> Use the way 1usmus described for asus boards
> *Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG* official one , but you did already
> *Afugan name_bios_mod.rom /GAN*


This method overwrites the UUID, MAC and serial, right? If so I guess I need to edit them into the mod. I don't know if I should do just microcode patched bios anyway. Maybe I need to try to unlock the menus.



> CPU_VDDP no, that's not in CBS, tho CLD0_VDDP should be under CBS - NBIO (the one that is needed for ram OC)
> that recommended 0.9v CPU_VDDP should be directly under the vCore, before vDDR voltage
> And DDR_VDDP (unsure if wording is right) aka half of vDDR should be on the same page directly under the rams
> I haven't seen normal bioses which had everything listed without usermods - maybe the CH7 had everything and i remember the X399 taichi had everything


I have CLDO_VDDP at the bottom of DRAM Timing Control, it isn't in CBS. I think I read that Asus moved it there after a certain bios version.

It does have the "half dimm" voltage in the main voltage control section in Tweaker. There is no pure VDDP (debug voltage pane in calculator), only a "Standy_VDDP" which I thought was different.


----------



## apple020997

Veii said:


> You had them stable at AGESA 0.0.7.2 ?
> Asus: "Update AGESA for the upcoming processors" v4804 :specool:
> Guess that's *either* 0.0.7.2A (which fixed broked 0.0.7.2 *or *it was the 1.0.0.4 ?
> We have to play russian roulette ^^''
> v5007 then was even less accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check in a bit what changed between v4406 v4602 & 4804 one
> So far i'm either counting to PMU changed - oor new bios does set up something on auto soo it randomly either get's it right or not
> "Random BSOD" can also be a cause of either bad tRDRDSC & SD timings (the bottom two SC & SD columns) or overheat, as rams get unstable up to chip between 42-46c
> You can try the same scenario , but just with a fan ontop of that while gaming 3ish hours - if nothing crashes or 1usmus Testmem v3 for examle spills out no errors
> Then it's the typical training error (can be PMU or an AGESA pre defined value which the board tries to predict
> can be CAD_BUS & tRFC or CLD0_VDDP / the rest mostly fluctuates either via temp or via loadline calibration by time


No, 0.0.7.2 was the AGESA that started the instability at 3200. And when I try Memtest64 on Win10 or Memtestx86 there are always errors, and in Memtest64 after the error is detected there's a BSOD.

Strangely enough, the slow 0.0.7.0 was stable... Yes, those last BIOSes were a russian roulette for sure XD

Thanks for checking! I'm curious to see what else changed other than AGESA.

I set every timing with DOCP (it reads the XMP profile) then force tRC at 54, else the mobo sets at 72. Everything else is Auto. I tried also with stock tRC, no luck.
As far as temps, I have 2x Vardar Evo RGB fans blowing through a radiator in front of the PC, and other 2 same fans sucking the air out through a 2x240 rad at the top, of course I tried with them at 100%. I don't think temps are a problem though, because even if my PC is cold (=shut down from 7PM, turned on at 8AM next morning) there are the same BSODs. The randomness is in the timing, since sometimes appear during boot and sometimes after max 20 min of gaming.

I didn't touch those values, but maybe that's why my RAMs aren't stable... About LLC, do you mean VSOC and VCORE LLCs (the only one I can set in the BIOS) or RAM-related?

Anyways, thanks for the quick reply! Much appreciated.


----------



## hazium233

What is the correct syntax for backing up bios with afudos?

I used "afudos /o bios.rom" but it named the file O with no extension... EDIT... should not have used a space. Alternatively, the input/output filename should have been before the command parameter.

Anyway, managed to have a freeze at default settings in 5008 official last night when starting to type into the search field after opening firefox on reboot after running the backup. Windows had done something screwy after updating bios where it reinstalled some devices, so I have uninstalled and reinstalled chipset and sound drivers now. Also I was running CSM on and had the USB in a rear port I rarely if ever use. Fingers crossed that this fixed it...

Oh and sadly I don't think I can do tRFC 480 (300ns), but this did turn out faster than previous, at least in TM5 speed:

*lol I realized I entered tRFC 520 instead of intended 540...


----------



## hazium233

Ok followed the guide by Lermite to work on B350-F 5008, after using UBU to inject new microcode.

Noticed in hex editing that CPU, DF and UMC were apparently in one section after the hide value. I guess all three might unlock with the single edit?

After generating the new rom file, I realized I hadn't really looked into disabling or making visible Spread Spectrum options.

When I went back to AMIBCP, Sb Clock Spread Spectrum seems to appear in two places: Setup>Main>"Blank Folder", and also under Ai Tweaker.

What happens if it is set to "USER" in say Ai Tweaker, but not in the other location? If I want to set it to default Disabled, I assume I need to change it in both locations as well? Or is this option broken on new bioses anyway?

Also I assume it is safe to use AMIBCP on a rom to change settings after the HxD step, right?

Last bit is about FD44Editor and MAC / UUID stuff. I have tried searching but can't seem to find info for the settings in Data Format. I thought it should be "System UUID only" since checking the UUID via cmd in Windows gives an ID that has the MAC at the end of it. The only guide for this program I found was from 2010 and it just said that if GbE listed "not present" you use ASCII String option instead of GbE Region option. Didn't mention the top option at all. Anybody used this on an Asus B350 board? Read Reous's pdf with his bios where it shows using default System UUID only.

edit: I didn't use the two combo bioses in between, but in 5008 official there is a stupid screen with a blinking cursor in between splash at post. Yesterday when restarting the system, it seemed to freeze on this screen. Ended up hitting reset button. Also had a couple programs hang on close last night (Teamspeak and Origin).

I reflashed 5008 official and pulled the cmos battery. Will see if this happens again. If it does I am less motivated to try my modded 5008, although maybe I can make something better than Asus official.


----------



## FJSAMA

@1usmus 
Can ryzen 1st and 2nd gen owners on 300/400 Motherboards expect performance increases with new bios/agesa? New pbo features, RAM/IF decoupling and better RAM oc overall? 
I saw Amd-Robert saying on reddit that biggest help for RAM oc was better imc but that new imc firmware is a big help too ( https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/c5mxv1/comment/es42fsl)


----------



## Unknownm

Would it be possible to mod Asus ROG STRIX B450-F Gaming , BIOS and add DRAM Boot Voltage?


----------



## hazium233

Unknownm said:


> Would it be possible to mod Asus ROG STRIX B450-F Gaming , BIOS and add DRAM Boot Voltage?


In general, yes.

Poking about in my B350-F bios (5008) I haven't seen it in there though. For things like Spread Spectrum and VDDP you should be able to "unhide" them if you follow one of the guides in the first post. But since I can't see Boot Voltage, I am not sure how to change it.

I would have thought on these boards that they just boot the set voltage, but I have no idea. Your B450 may be different of course, you can look at your bios with AMIBCP and see if it is in there.


----------



## apple020997

Another super weird thing I noticed is about the undervolt of my 2700X.
I can take 50mV (nothing more) off of the CPU voltage any day without a single hitch, including super heavy tests like Prime95 and Linpack Xtreme, but sometimes my PC doesn't boot (but I can enter the BIOS). If I shut it down and restart it everything is A-OK (stress tests included). A couple of times I had to set it at -35mV for booting purposes.
Yesterday I tried a bigger UV (-87mV). Everything worked perfectly, temps were lower, all good. Today I tried turning on my PC and still no boot, same after restarting. If I set the BIOS to -50mV everything is as usual. Strangely enough, I can't try it at -87mV, no boot but BIOS.

I am speechless to this inconsistent behaviour.


----------



## sideeffect

apple020997 said:


> Another super weird thing I noticed is about the undervolt of my 2700X.
> I can take 50mV (nothing more) off of the CPU voltage any day without a single hitch, including super heavy tests like Prime95 and Linpack Xtreme, but sometimes my PC doesn't boot (but I can enter the BIOS). If I shut it down and restart it everything is A-OK (stress tests included). A couple of times I had to set it at -35mV for booting purposes.
> Yesterday I tried a bigger UV (-87mV). Everything worked perfectly, temps were lower, all good. Today I tried turning on my PC and still no boot, same after restarting. If I set the BIOS to -50mV everything is as usual. Strangely enough, I can't try it at -87mV, no boot but BIOS.
> 
> I am speechless to this inconsistent behaviour.


If it helps it is consistent with how my 2700x behaves.  The main problem seems to be getting the PC to boot at extreme undervolts and be stable when cold booting. Once system has been on a while it does undervolt lower. 

I tried to work around this behavour unlocking AMD CBS and changing power states. I tried changing PO, P1 and P2 stock frequency for example setting P2 at 2GHz and P0 at 3.2GHz in order to hopefully get it to cold boot at lower undervolts. I did get some joy but it was still inconsistent.


----------



## 0razor1

Guys,

Any help with an x370 Taichi - can it be modded at all? Just scouting this thread..


----------



## Veii

0razor1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any help with an x370 Taichi - can it be modded at all? Just scouting this thread..


Nothing "done" , there is a representive of ASRock "JZ" on the German forums and he does work as a Systems Integrator, if you want to find him
He also accepts any kind of bios feature requests , aka unlocking stuff - as we normally had all the features open on X399 

There will be mods after I find out how to trigger flashback on it and repair my semi-bricked taichi
So far I have no board to play with , soo the only person who does design BIOSes is JZ (which i've seen)
* before you mod it, be sure to find and remove the verification capsule, else you'll get problems


----------



## viilutaja

If anybody has a modified Gigabyte Gaming 3 B350M bios, with all the unlocked features- let me know!


----------



## 1usmus

*8E38A88A - new AMD_CBS guide for ZEN 2*


----------



## Veii

Ty a lot @1usmus 
You haven't found a way so far to fully binary export AGESA from bios to bios ?
* Frankenstein resolve~


----------



## apple020997

*deleted*


----------



## apple020997

sideeffect said:


> If it helps it is consistent with how my 2700x behaves.  The main problem seems to be getting the PC to boot at extreme undervolts and be stable when cold booting. Once system has been on a while it does undervolt lower.
> 
> I tried to work around this behavour unlocking AMD CBS and changing power states. I tried changing PO, P1 and P2 stock frequency for example setting P2 at 2GHz and P0 at 3.2GHz in order to hopefully get it to cold boot at lower undervolts. I did get some joy but it was still inconsistent.


I'm relieved! I thought it was some weirdness/bugs of new AGESAs.


----------



## Zertrümmerdog

Hey fellas,
is there any intention of a new modbios for the c6h. I tried it myself and got stuck to the part where to search for the guid...seems like the string changed. Anyone here can help with that ?


----------



## encore2097

Finding PRO APUs outside of eBay is difficult, is it possible to enable ECC via BIOS mod for regular APUs?


----------



## Siebevp

*Help unlocking CBS ab350 gaming 3*

Can anyone help me unlocking all CBS bios functions in F41b for gigabyte ab350 gaming 3? Tried the methode by replacing {46 02} to {47 02} but it isn't even there, scared gonna brick my board...

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-ab350-gaming3_f41b.zip


----------



## dobermann24

Siebevp said:


> Can anyone help me unlocking all CBS bios functions in F41b for gigabyte ab350 gaming 3? Tried the methode by replacing {46 02} to {47 02} but it isn't even there, scared gonna brick my board...
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_ga-ab350-gaming3_f41b.zip


I don't think so. I was hopeful that @1usmus brings updates for the boards.  I'm using the asus rog strix x470-f gaming board. I won't miss the unlocked features on my bios Mod. That is why I dont upgrade it actually.


----------



## qpens8

I have ROG Strix x470-f gaming, and I'm on 5007 bios. I there any mod for that board/bios?


----------



## dobermann24

qpens8 said:


> I have ROG Strix x470-f gaming, and I'm on 5007 bios. I there any mod for that board/bios?


The old mod bios, but not the new one. Or anyone make this.


----------



## helder19

biostar x370gt7 has many problems, cad bus blocked, any bios mod available?


----------



## Erick Aguero

Hi, I'm having problem flashing modded BIOS for an ASRock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITX/ac
If I use 

*Afugan.efi MODDED.ROM /GAN*


I end up with this error:


Code:


46 - Error: Problem getting flash information.

I tried the suggestion on this thread to use the 1st command with the modded BIOS file


*Afuefix64.efi MODDED.ROM /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*


But I end with the following error:


Code:


1e - Error: Secure Flash function is not supported on this file.

Any suggestion?


----------



## Veii

Erick Aguero said:


> Hi, I'm having problem flashing modded BIOS for an ASRock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming-ITX/ac
> If I use
> 
> *Afugan.efi MODDED.ROM /GAN*
> 
> I end up with this error:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 46 - Error: Problem getting flash information.
> 
> I tried the suggestion on this thread to use the 1st command with the modded BIOS file
> 
> *Afuefix64.efi MODDED.ROM /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*
> 
> But I end with the following error:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1e - Error: Secure Flash function is not supported on this file.
> 
> Any suggestion?


Hey, somewhere glad it didn't pass trough
/X does erase every capsule and fully replaces it with the current flashed bios 
AFUGAN is there to bypass ASUS's verification check (quote me on that with the exact location of it)
ASRock has also a capsuled bios like Asus (I think current MSI ones are capsuled too) 

The reason you use AFUGAN after flashing the official bios, is to keep the integrity in tact on ASUS Boards
(also quote me on that with the exact description) 
ASRock has a verification capsule in all of their official BIOSes - which the user needs to remove and "decapsule" the bios 
To do that normally you have to UUID edit as mentioned in post #1367 or put the bios file once through UBU.bat - to remove that integrity check 
Afterwards you just flash it via Afuefix64 over the normal bios without /X and without /CLRCFG 

If issues still remain and you continue to get integrity check issues
- push first the official bios trough UBU (just load it and export as .bin) & flash it clean with /X
- then later push your mod through the same procedure just to be sure & flash it without /X - imo you can check microcode updates too
* just don't update any EFI "packages" & GOP so far, as it can mess stuff up ^^#

Oh may I ask you where you got ASRock bios mods ?
Did some active modder appear ?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yeah we need some mods crosshair VI without hpet please.

Or a easy manual how to mod this rom.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axilya

I would like to modify "Max CPU Boost Clock Override" value for Precision Boost Overdrive on ASUS X370 Crosshair VI, BIOS: 7201. I attempted to look for that exact string with AMIBCP with no success. I am absolutely new to this. 

How can I do that?


----------



## Erick Aguero

Hi, I'm still having problems, this is what I did

I put the original BIOS (downloaded from the ASRock site) through UBU, the tool made its thing, I made no modifications and just exited the tool and asked for to rename the BIOS file to BIOS.BIN

With this file I tried the command
*Afuefix64.efi BIOS.BIN /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*
And the output was:


Code:


1e - Error: Secure Flash function is not supported on this file.

I noticed that something gets changed in UBU process because the CRC32 of the original file and the BIOS.BIN file are different. If I compare both files, the BIOS.BIN has 4096 bytes changed to 0xF.
The exact DATA correspond to a section in the BIOS with the following GUID
5A88641B-BBB9-4AA6-80F7-498AE407C31F
This is the info in UEFITool for that section


Code:


Type: 18h
Full size: 1014h (4116)
Header size: 14h (20)
Body size: 1000h (4096)
Subtype GUID: 5A88641B-BBB9-4AA6-80F7-498AE407C31F

In the BIOS.BIN file, this whole section is just filled with 0xF.
This is the output of the UBU while it unpack the original BIOS file


Code:


Scanning BIOS file X47GIA_3.30.
Please wait...
BIOS platform - AMI Aptio V
Manufacturer  - ASRock
Model         - X470 Gaming-ITX/ac

        [EFI  Drivers - Find and Extract]
AMD GOP SubGUID 12FA6BCD-E5C0-4E61-8BC6-3876EC6C2083
AMD RAIDXpert2 GUID C74F06D2-ED92-489B-879C-C0E428A22167
AMI NVMe GUID 634E8DB5-C432-43BE-A653-9CA2922CC458
Intel 1Gb GUID 48392194-D155-4567-9AAF-FA805BAEEC6C
Intel 1Gb GUID 9006872D-3A86-4BAE-A2F0-E527B9D7119E
Broadcom Undi GUID 4DD4DF07-3278-406F-B5DE-EC7EECC650E1

        [OROM  - Find and Extract]
VBIOS in SubGUID 12BF5331-4DF7-4CA8-9C7F-155EF4A67A3A
VBIOS in SubGUID 2EEB6B7E-F112-4350-AB72-ADEC3840255C
VBIOS in SubGUID 430A34B2-65F8-4C0A-B765-E02ADEC8DD63
OROM in GUID A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0
OROM in GUID A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0
OROM in GUID A0327FE0-1FDA-4E5B-905D-B510C45A61D0
Press any key to continue . . .

And about where I get it, I think it's my mistake I didn't explain myself properly. :guiltysmi

Actually it was my own "custom" BIOS, but it didn't have any active modification, I just wanted to update the microcode, EFI drives & GOP modules.
I just wanna to start with that, later I was thinking if it would be possible to change the behavior of the official BIOS in respect to the DRAM voltage settings. In my board, the user cannot input a fine grained value for the DRAM voltage, you just select from pre-selected values in a combo list from values that change in 0.05 increments, let's say 1.20, 1.25, 1.30, 1.35, 1.40 and so on. So, it's not possible to enter, let's say 1.36V.
But all this was for a later round, I cannot even flash a simple microcode update. :sadsmiley



Any suggestions?




Veii said:


> Hey, somewhere glad it didn't pass trough
> /X does erase every capsule and fully replaces it with the current flashed bios
> AFUGAN is there to bypass ASUS's verification check (quote me on that with the exact location of it)
> ASRock has also a capsuled bios like Asus (I think current MSI ones are capsuled too)
> 
> The reason you use AFUGAN after flashing the official bios, is to keep the integrity in tact on ASUS Boards
> (also quote me on that with the exact description)
> ASRock has a verification capsule in all of their official BIOSes - which the user needs to remove and "decapsule" the bios
> To do that normally you have to UUID edit as mentioned in post #1367 or put the bios file once through UBU.bat - to remove that integrity check
> Afterwards you just flash it via Afuefix64 over the normal bios without /X and without /CLRCFG
> 
> If issues still remain and you continue to get integrity check issues
> - push first the official bios trough UBU (just load it and export as .bin) & flash it clean with /X
> - then later push your mod through the same procedure just to be sure & flash it without /X - imo you can check microcode updates too
> * just don't update any EFI "packages" & GOP so far, as it can mess stuff up ^^#
> 
> Oh may I ask you where you got ASRock bios mods ?
> Did some active modder appear ?


----------



## Veii

Erick Aguero said:


> Hi, I'm still having problems, this is what I did
> 
> I put the original BIOS (downloaded from the ASRock site) through UBU, the tool made its thing, I made no modifications and just exited the tool and asked for to rename the BIOS file to BIOS.BIN
> 
> With this file I tried the command
> *Afuefix64.efi BIOS.BIN /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*
> And the output was:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1e - Error: Secure Flash function is not supported on this file.
> 
> I noticed that something gets changed in UBU process because the CRC32 of the original file and the BIOS.BIN file are different. If I compare both files, the BIOS.BIN has 4096 bytes changed to 0xF.
> The exact DATA correspond to a section in the BIOS with the following GUID
> 5A88641B-BBB9-4AA6-80F7-498AE407C31F
> This is the info in UEFITool for that section
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Type: 18h
> Full size: 1014h (4116)
> Header size: 14h (20)
> Body size: 1000h (4096)
> Subtype GUID: 5A88641B-BBB9-4AA6-80F7-498AE407C31F
> 
> In the BIOS.BIN file, this whole section is just filled with 0xF.


Hmm i see
It should erase a tiny capsule there, ubu does it properly 
Just i wonder why doesn't the board let you flash it :thinking:
Can you check, in your bios you have an "anti bios flash" feature something similar like tTPM (idk how much i messed up it's name)
Disable that one and use the first colum of usb ports , either the first top or bottom 
If it still doesn't let you reflash the official "edited" bios - try to use the EFI Shell started directly from the bios (without exiting the bios - next to the save & exit button)
Maybe it will give you then permissions to flash 


Erick Aguero said:


> Actually it was my own "custom" BIOS, but it didn't have any active modification, I just wanted to update the microcode, EFI drives & GOP modules.
> I just wanna to start with that, later I was thinking if it would be possible to change the behavior of the official BIOS in respect to the DRAM voltage settings. In my board, the user cannot input a fine grained value for the DRAM voltage, you just select from pre-selected values in a combo list from values that change in 0.05 increments, let's say 1.20, 1.25, 1.30, 1.35, 1.40 and so on. So, it's not possible to enter, let's say 1.36V.
> But all this was for a later round, I cannot even flash a simple microcode update. :sadsmiley


i feel you, have the same issue with my Toma - but that's a controller flaw, it's compensatable with some LLC  
On my toma it let's me adjust it in 0.1v steps, on the taichi it accepted 0.05v steps 
I don't know if we can do anything about this at all - 1usmus should know better 
I think so far it's a pure controller limitation

Overall keep us up to date - maybe you need to downgrade first one step
Then flash the "new" official one without their verification check injected - and afterwards only theh mod 
Tho /X should fully clean it - i think tTPM or similar , is just enabled on your side / asrock bioses do have that switch 
Just wait so far with EFI & GOP / only microcodes and PMU


----------



## Erick Aguero

I found the fTPM option, it was under *Advanced\CPU Configuration\AMD fTPM switch*
But it was already disabled.

No luck.
I tried the "EFI Shell from device filesystem" in the EXIT menu in UEFI BIOS, but it print an error saying "Warning. Not Found".
So, I can only boot the EFI Shell from the USB.
Really weird. 





Veii said:


> Hmm i see
> 
> It should erase a tiny capsule there, ubu does it properly
> Just i wonder why doesn't the board let you flash it :thinking:
> Can you check, in your bios you have an "anti bios flash" feature something similar like tTPM (idk how much i messed up it's name)
> Disable that one and use the first colum of usb ports , either the first top or bottom
> If it still doesn't let you reflash the official "edited" bios - try to use the EFI Shell started directly from the bios (without exiting the bios - next to the save & exit button)
> Maybe it will give you then permissions to flash
> 
> i feel you, have the same issue with my Toma - but that's a controller flaw, it's compensatable with some LLC
> On my toma it let's me adjust it in 0.1v steps, on the taichi it accepted 0.05v steps
> I don't know if we can do anything about this at all - 1usmus should know better
> I think so far it's a pure controller limitation
> 
> Overall keep us up to date - maybe you need to downgrade first one step
> Then flash the "new" official one without their verification check injected - and afterwards only theh mod
> Tho /X should fully clean it - i think tTPM or similar , is just enabled on your side / asrock bioses do have that switch
> Just wait so far with EFI & GOP / only microcodes and PMU


----------



## numlock66

@Erick Aguero, I realy think Asrock put protections like digital signature to his BIOS so the only way to flash modded BIOS is throughout an external programmer like ch341a.


----------



## Veii

numlock66 said:


> @Erick Aguero, I really think Asrock put protections like digital signature to his BIOS so the only way to flash modded BIOS is throughout an external programmer like ch341a.


This can't be, I mean I flashed mine across different experiments 
ASRock uses the same capsuling on all of their Aptio V boards
Doesn't matter if Z3xx or AM4 ryzen
It's one to one as or less problematic as Asus boards 

I think something other messed up and would start to downgrade step by step
Then clean flash step by step~


----------



## decebal23

Hi,
I have a Gigabyte Aorus B450 M:
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B450-AORUS-M-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios

I have the latest F41 bios, and I am using it with a 2600x.
I'd like to activate AMD CBS options as there aren't any, just pbo enable/disable. I'd like the full suite if possible.
Can I just use the tutorial on the first page? Should everything work?

attached the txt file


----------



## Erick Aguero

I'm going to buy the flash programmer
I found a guide on https://www.win-raid.com/t4287f16-G...H-A-SPI-Programmer-Flasher-With-Pictures.html

There the poster recommend this kit
https://www.ebay.com/itm/192742554355

And I'm going to flash this mb... one way or another...


Don't you know if this would be good for this mobo??? Or should I ask somewhere else?





Veii said:


> This can't be, I mean I flashed mine across different experiments
> ASRock uses the same capsuling on all of their Aptio V boards
> Doesn't matter if Z3xx or AM4 ryzen
> It's one to one as or less problematic as Asus boards
> 
> I think something other messed up and would start to downgrade step by step
> Then clean flash step by step~


----------



## numlock66

I used this flash to recover my x370 Taichi from bad flash it works on almost all boards and I bought one here in my country, no need wait much import it from china.


----------



## Veii

Yes, as @numlock66 said ~ you'll be fine
At least you can experiment around without any worry of semi-bricking the board like I did xD

Keep us up to date


----------



## dandkodjr

Hi to everyone!

I need to mod the bios of my motherboard, is an Asus Crosshair VII Hero Wifi, to include the last microcode of AMD (I guess is AM4 Combo PI 1.0.0.3AB).

Could anyone help me with this?

Thanks for all, DJR.


----------



## decebal23

decebal23 said:


> Hi,
> I have a Gigabyte Aorus B450 M:
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B450-AORUS-M-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> I have the latest F41 bios, and I am using it with a 2600x.
> I'd like to activate AMD CBS options as there aren't any, just pbo enable/disable. I'd like the full suite if possible.
> Can I just use the tutorial on the first page? Should everything work?
> 
> attached the txt file


also I'm having trouble making CLDO_VDDP to stick. I try to set it to 950mV but stays at 900mV as before.
I tried all the tricks, hard reset while on, I even pulled the power cord overnight. No change.
Are there other hidden bios options that I would need to use to correctly set CLDO_VDDP?
I'm having some RAM issues that I'm hoping to solve with increasing VDDP.
Is there anyone that knows how to unhide AMD CBS on B450, gigabyte?


----------



## Erick Aguero

Don't worry, I will.
Oh, I almost forgot, in the PMU updates, there is two compressed files.
My board with the 3.30 BIOS update match the PMU code in the file "AGESA 1.0.0.4c - 0.0.7.2 PMU.zip"
Is this the latest update, or the other one?
I got confused because *1usmus* didn't specify the AGESA family of the update, PinnaclePI or ComboAM4.
And honestly, AMD really went funny naming the AGESA updates...





Veii said:


> Yes, as @*numlock66* said ~ you'll be fine
> At least you can experiment around without any worry of semi-bricking the board like I did xD
> 
> Keep us up to date


----------



## Veii

Erick Aguero said:


> Don't worry, I will.
> Oh, I almost forgot, in the PMU updates, there is two compressed files.
> My board with the 3.30 BIOS update match the PMU code in the file "AGESA 1.0.0.4c - 0.0.7.2 PMU.zip"
> Is this the latest update, or the other one?
> I got confused because *1usmus* didn't specify the AGESA family of the update, PinnaclePI or ComboAM4.
> And honestly, AMD really went funny naming the AGESA updates...


They do indeed
AGESA is not always AGESA ^^
AMD doesn't say what they update in the new binary code
It's the latest, i use the same - haven't seen anything new on the current bioses 
PMU stays the same, which is responsible for memory training algorithms


----------



## TheDomis

Hello. I'm trying to enable the XFR Enhancement menu for a non-X CPU on my ASRock B450 Pro4, but I cannot find what should I edit. BIOS version P3.50. The AGESA version is AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3.


*EDIT*: I managed to mod it. But I can't flash it.
Afugan.efi bios.rom /GAN shows 46 - Error: Problem getting flash information.
AFUDOS bios.rom /GAN also shows 46 - Error: Problem getting flash information.


----------



## thebaltar

Hi guys,
Can anyone help me?
I'm having very specific and stupidy problem with my PC.
I'm using a X370 SLI with a 2080 Ti Asus Strix and 7A33v3H bios. I already tested G Bios, and the new beta Bios. But raid dont work.
The problem is, everytime that i put the power limit msi afterburner on the max 125+ the computer crash in about minutes while i'm playing.
I already format the system.
I changed the PSU, i used a 850W G2 EVGA and changed to Deepcool DQ850-M, and nothing, same problem.
I changed the ryzen 2700, for other 2700 and nothing. same problem.
I changed the memory gskill to crucial memory, and nothing. same problem.
I have tested the 2080 Ti card on mini itx bios star x470GTN with a deepcool psu DA500w and everything works fine. The only difference is that X370 Sli Plus are in RAID mode, but i dont think that would be the problem.
I dont know if is a bios problem, or my X370 sli plus is the real problem.
I Tried a RTX 2080 Super on the MSI x370 SLI plus and put the power limit on 125 and overclocked the card about 2060Mhz, and works fine. But gpu show that config draws only 250w of the psu while 2080Ti draws 330W.
I'm using a separated 2 8 pin cables on new psu Deepcool dq850-m.
I'm so tired about theses problems.... :/
Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Kildar

AMD-CBS menu for the Crosshair 6 has been nerfed in 7203 bios.

Anyway to re-enable it?


----------



## BUFUMAN

Would be nice. To have a mod uefi for CH 6

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dobermann24

@1usmus Hello. 
A new bios update just came out for the asus rog strix x470-f gaming. Is it possible to get a mod for it? 
or will there be generally no more mods? 
best regards

Version 5204
2019/07/31 13.95 MBytes
ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING BIOS 5204
Update AGESA 1.0.0.3 Patch AB to improve compatibility;
Recommend updating the BIOS via EZ Flash.


----------



## Filters83

dobermann24 said:


> @1usmus Hello.
> A new bios update just came out for the asus rog strix x470-f gaming. Is it possible to get a mod for it?
> or will there be generally no more mods?
> best regards
> 
> Version 5204
> 2019/07/31 13.95 MBytes
> ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING BIOS 5204
> Update AGESA 1.0.0.3 Patch AB to improve compatibility;
> Recommend updating the BIOS via EZ Flash.


Im curious, can make different on a R5 2600X this bios vs the 5007 ?


----------



## dobermann24

Filters83 said:


> Im curious, can make different on a R5 2600X this bios vs the 5007 ?


I don't know. I use the old mod bios on my 2600 non x.


----------



## Reous

I think there won't be any 32MB Bios mods for Asus boards without Flashback. Old Afu(gan) only work with 16MB Bios not with 32MB. Or at least i haven't figured out how.


----------



## kilogrm70

dobermann24 said:


> @1usmus Hello.
> A new bios update just came out for the asus rog strix x470-f gaming. Is it possible to get a mod for it?
> or will there be generally no more mods?
> best regards
> 
> Version 5204
> 2019/07/31 13.95 MBytes
> ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING BIOS 5204
> Update AGESA 1.0.0.3 Patch AB to improve compatibility;
> Recommend updating the BIOS via EZ Flash.


I'm thinking that he's waiting for a stable bios update before anymore mods are done. AMD is currently working on AGESA ComboAM4 1.0.0.3ABB and will push it to motherboard manufacturers to encapsulate into their BIOS updates in the coming weeks, so hopefully it won't be too much longer after that.


----------



## dobermann24

Okay. Than it's time to wait.


----------



## qpens8

Is AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB will block PCie 4.0?

https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/g...n-all-amd-motherboards-that-are-not-x570.html


----------



## EddieZ

qpens8 said:


> Is AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB will block PCie 4.0?
> 
> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/g...n-all-amd-motherboards-that-are-not-x570.html


Could very well be. You're not missing out on anything. M.2 SSD are barely available and not worth your money (performance) and PCI-E 3.0 Graphic cards are not even filling up the current bus


----------



## Draklord

*Asus GL702zc with unlocked bios and SPI programmer update to ryzen 3000*

I have an Asus GL702zc laptop that I have unlocked the bios menus on with help but we are now looking to find out what modules need to be updated to get this laptop able to run a Ryzen 3000 cpu the Laptop is capped at the 65w level but so a 3700X I do have the flash the bios using an SPI programmer at the moment to flash the unlocked bios but I would love to see this laptop run a 3700X it is using a B350 chipset below is the link to the most current bios but I can also provide a copy of mine be that the menus are on locked and functional for memory and ram setting. Any help in determining what would need to be updated to get Ryzen 3000 running on this laptop would be great. 

Thanks 

https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ROG-Strix-GL702ZC/specifications/
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/GamingNB/GL702ZC/GL702ZCAS305.zip


----------



## ddabble

*Hynix AFR Dual Rank*

*Deleted* I'm re-posting on the correct thread


----------



## Synoxia

Hi. Can someone mod 2606 bios (ch7 wifi) to show HPET values? Please. AMIBCP doesn't show anything for some reason. Thank you.


----------



## ockysaurus

Hi guys i have msi board and i edited bios through ubu to update microcodes. My question is how should i flash this modified bios ? Thanks


----------



## 1usmus

Finally I got to the SMU, I don’t know whether to do this with public information, possibly replacing the SMU will positively affect the maximum boost of the Matisse processors.
In any case, I'll check everything on my hardware and give you a small report in the coming weeks


_____________________________


*NEW AFUEFIX64*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1tYxUXduMEvbUvBpuQKW-3dnTSaef19kl


----------



## kilogrm70

1usmus said:


> Finally I got to the SMU, I don’t know whether to do this with public information, possibly replacing the SMU will positively affect the maximum boost of the Matisse processors.
> In any case, I'll check everything on my hardware and give you a small report in the coming weeks
> 
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> 
> *NEW AFUEFIX64*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1tYxUXduMEvbUvBpuQKW-3dnTSaef19kl


Sounds Good.


----------



## Veii

1usmus said:


> Finally I got to the SMU, I don’t know whether to do this with public information, possibly replacing the SMU will positively affect the maximum boost of the Matisse processors.
> In any case, I'll check everything on my hardware and give you a small report in the coming weeks


Thank you ! :thumb:


----------



## gerardfraser

Great thanks for sharing.Good work.


----------



## MT441HD

*1003ABB 1002 SMU mod X370?*

Will i ever be able to patch the SMU 46.34.00 on F42a or later on 1003ABB that came out a month ago on this AX370-Gaming 3, or maybe tomorrow, the MSI B450M GAMING PLUS? As far as i know the MSI board does not force a capsule to flash and i did 'exposed' options bioses before for myself on them. I really just want my 3700x to perform as good as possible i tried all the bioses and i just need the 1002a agesa's SMU to patch using something like UMU or MCextractor so i can put it in the 1003abb. I really want to get there, but i think my limited knowledge of OC, AMIBCP, a few hex for q-flash capsule etc. knowledge is realy not enough, but i would like to try (at my own risk.) I'm receiving new-ish hardware (Vega 56 blower, M-ATX case, a 220w clip-on Alixpress cooler and a MSI B450M Gaming Plus new... with my existing 3700x and 1050w psu) and i really want to just make the most of my rig, no shame.


----------



## mtrai

MT441HD said:


> Will i ever be able to patch the SMU 46.34.00 on F42a or later on 1003ABB that came out a month ago on this AX370-Gaming 3, or maybe tomorrow, the MSI B450M GAMING PLUS? As far as i know the MSI board does not force a capsule to flash and i did 'exposed' options bioses before for myself on them. I really just want my 3700x to perform as good as possible i tried all the bioses and i just need the 1002a agesa's SMU to patch using something like UMU or MCextractor so i can put it in the 1003abb. I really want to get there, but i think my limited knowledge of OC, AMIBCP, a few hex for q-flash capsule etc. knowledge is realy not enough, but i would like to try (at my own risk.) I'm receiving new-ish hardware (Vega 56 blower, M-ATX case, a 220w clip-on Alixpress cooler and a MSI B450M Gaming Plus new... with my existing 3700x and 1050w psu) and i really want to just make the most of my rig, no shame.




Check in the C7H thread. It has been done.


----------



## MT441HD

I know the SMU mod was already done for ASUS C7H but i can't find any modded UEFIs than ASUS. I will probably suffer as i am not able to purchase a C7H at this point, not even soon, and it would be heavily useful if i could get a PM on how the SMU replacement can be done. I'm not willing to mess anything else; just seeking guidance, as i want to do this mod to a MSI B450M board soon, if i can't find out how to do it, it will take me way too long to find out how to do it by myself. Sorry if my typing seems out of place, i am tired. -MT


----------



## gupsterg

MT441HD said:


> I know the SMU mod was already done for ASUS C7H but i can't find any modded UEFIs than ASUS. I will probably suffer as i am not able to purchase a C7H at this point, not even soon, and it would be heavily useful if i could get a PM on how the SMU replacement can be done. I'm not willing to mess anything else; just seeking guidance, as i want to do this mod to a MSI B450M board soon, if i can't find out how to do it, it will take me way too long to find out how to do it by myself. Sorry if my typing seems out of place, i am tired. -MT


Provide link to UEFI you'd like SMU FW mod, I will do and give txt on how it was done.


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-5204.zip

😄
Would be nice if you can give a discription how to mod the smu part. I'd really like to mod some other uefis too.


----------



## gupsterg

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-5204.zip
> 
> 😄
> Would be nice if you can give a discription how to mod the smu part. I'd really like to mod some other uefis too.


Reference readme.txt and watchme.wmv, supplied file and all stages of edits are in ZIP.

I did as I did on C6H/C7H, those boards allow flashing via flashback, how this would be flashed on board without that feature ref OP of the thread.

*Also be aware I do not know if this will brick your board, the mod has not done so on C6H/C7H, due to those boards having flashback they can be unbricked easily, so flash/use information at your own risk.*

Download link, ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-5204+.CAP is flashfile with SMU mod and UEFI version in DMI module with a "+".


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

Big thx!
If anything went wrong, i'll replace it with a c6h. 
I'll report back.


----------



## gupsterg

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> Big thx!
> If anything went wrong, i'll replace it with a c6h.
> I'll report back.


NP, it should be ok, look forward to feedback  .


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

@gupsterg
Everything went fine, additionally unlocked CBS menu, flashed it with afugan. 

Again, a big THANK YOU! 

R5 3600x btw...


----------



## gupsterg

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> @gupsterg
> Everything went fine, additionally unlocked CBS menu, flashed it with afugan.
> 
> Again, a big THANK YOU!
> 
> R5 3600x btw...


NP, nice, enjoy :thumb:.

So on new SMU FW (46.40.00) is your 3600X gimped for boost?


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

@gupsterg
I attached 2 images in the last post. Old SMU vs newer SMU, ~150mhz difference.


----------



## MT441HD

gupsterg said:


> Provide link to UEFI you'd like SMU FW mod, I will do and give txt on how it was done.


https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-3-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios

F42a (the 1003ABB one, preferrably.) greatful thanks.


----------



## mtrai

ASUS AMI bios modules for the C7H. Just finished cataloging them all today. Just an FYI for people that are doing things with bios. These are the GUID to quickly locate the. @gupsterg let me know if I missed any...though I think I got them all. 

The Reason I am posting this is 4 modules need hex editing for the 1000/2000 and also 4 modules need hex editing to fully unlock things. Plus each bios has to be ran through the latest version of AMIBCP and every option has to be changed to USER in 2 different places. I do it how I like my bios with all options available. Though I do leave the ones that I know not to work or actually dangerous to adjust. So for one bios it really is hundreds of edits in AMIBCP and Hex editor plus extracting and converting the modules.

For future reference for others basically a an FYI for anyone who want to bios mod, on these new combo bios it is actually 2 bios in one. One for the 1000/2000 and one for the 3000, so for sake of modding for capability you need to mod both modules. Further it is an actual requiement to hex edit the 3000 ones for the options to show. Most will show just using AMIBCP on the 1000/2000 modules, less needs to hex edited.

1000/2000

BBB77CB9-762D-436C-AC40-8EE4901C3446 PBS Menu 
07D279A1-34E4-4168-993B-178B3ACC68EF AMD Overclocking
3E7788CA-2BFC-4FCE-8122-5176CA492D9F CBS Setup
899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21 Form set up generally do not touch
A5E369C8-ABF9-4B43-B212-FF1BFD35666D AMD CBS
BBB77CB9-762D-436C-AC40-8EE4901C3446 AMD PBS
2CE5604F-A982-4D2E-8FD0-D1600C2E1515 PCI Subsystem Settings
7250FD57-BF4E-47B5-98A5-C7AE2D1B8F5C Intel PRO/1000 Network Connection
C74F06D2-ED92-489B-879C-C0E428A22167 RaidExpert Conguration Utility
ECEBCB00-D9C8-11E4-AF3D-8CDCD426C973 HTTP Boot Configuration
2CE5604F-A982-4D2E-8FD0-D1600C2E1515 PCI Subsystem Settings
7CA1024F-EB17-11E5-9DBA-28D2447C4829 File Explorer Tls Auth Configuration
70E1A818-0BE1-4449-BFD4-9EF68C7F02A8 Recovery

8F4B8F82-9B91-4028-86E6-F4DB7D4C1DFF Blank
B1DA0ADF-4F77-4070-A88E-BFFE1C60529A 


Matisse
BBB77CB9-762D-436C-AC40-8EE4901C3446 PBS Menu
A2702A3C-62FD-402D-B8C3-1D18F6C6FDE5 AMD Overclocking
8E38A88A-C267-4131-A8CD-C0BC80A24CB5 CBS Setup
C74F06D2-ED92-489B-879C-C0E428A22167 RaidExpert Conguration Utility
BB8C2CF3-A5E3-49EF-941B-4A01FAC6FD5F AMD PBS
899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21 Form set up generally do not touch
ECEBCB00-D9C8-11E4-AF3D-8CDCD426C973 HTTP Boot Configuration
7250FD57-BF4E-47B5-98A5-C7AE2D1B8F5C Intel PRO/1000 Network Connection
2CE5604F-A982-4D2E-8FD0-D1600C2E1515 PCI Subsystem Settings
7CA1024F-EB17-11E5-9DBA-28D2447C4829 File Explorer Tls Auth Configuration
70E1A818-0BE1-4449-BFD4-9EF68C7F02A8 Recovery

27F51949-1577-4CF6-B2E2-AE9392A4EBB7 Blank 
2F2295B6-1BB6-4CB7-BB9E-15C2C3424277 Blank
3ACEB0C0-3C72-11E4-9A56-74D435052646 Blank
D4A3C1FE-4518-42B6-9014-70AB3BD3A403 Blank
9FB1A1F3-3B71-4324-B39A-745CBB015FFF Blank
5BEDB5CC-D830-4EB2-8742-2D4CC9B54F2C Blank
3ACEB0C0-3C72-11E4-9A56-74D435052646 Blank
EE4E5898-3914-4259-9D6E-DC7BD79403CF Blank
0A845224-8675-4241-8AE9-4D94C93DEB90
A29A63E3-E4E7-495F-8A6A-07738300CBB3
D57C852E-809F-45CF-A377-D77BC0CB78EE
0718AD81-F26A-4850-A6EC-F268E309D707
8F4B8F82-9B91-4028-86E6-F4DB7D4C1DFF


----------



## gupsterg

@ZeroCoolRiddler

+rep for experience share, thanks.
@MT441HD

Will do ASAP.
@mtrai

I just split UEFI 32MB into 2x 16MB, use AMIBCP to change settings to USER, rejoin UEFIs using HxD. Use UEFITool to extract module to change UEFI version for display in OS/APPs, edit module with HxD, updated module is replaced in UEFI using UEFITool and flash.


----------



## Reous

@gupsterg
You can also change the UEFI version with AMIBCP in the DMI Table tab. Should be much easier and faster


----------



## gupsterg

Reous said:


> @gupsterg
> You can also change the UEFI version with AMIBCP in the DMI Table tab. Should be much easier and faster


+rep, thank you, I will try that  .

Dunno when I tried, perhaps it was when I had older AMIBCP, it didn't work and app crashed.

AMIBCP doesn't seem a very stable application TBH.

Yesterday I made numerous changes to a UEFI, clicked save and it just disappeared from screen. No error code and even the file I had been working on had no saves. I've now made a habit of saving every so often as I go along doing changes.


----------



## Reous

Mysterious, AMIBCP never crashed on my system nevermind how many changes i have made. Normally i would say your oc is not full stable but i'm sure it has a other reason


----------



## gupsterg

Reous said:


> Mysterious, AMIBCP never crashed on my system nevermind how many changes i have made. Normally i would say your oc is not full stable but i'm sure it has a other reason


System allows no OC, as I mod UEFI on my laptop  , usually AM4/SP3r2 system in use for other things  .


----------



## oreonutz

gupsterg said:


> Reference readme.txt and watchme.wmv, supplied file and all stages of edits are in ZIP.
> 
> I did as I did on C6H/C7H, those boards allow flashing via flashback, how this would be flashed on board without that feature ref OP of the thread.
> 
> *Also be aware I do not know if this will brick your board, the mod has not done so on C6H/C7H, due to those boards having flashback they can be unbricked easily, so flash/use information at your own risk.*
> 
> Download link, ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-5204+.CAP is flashfile with SMU mod and UEFI version in DMI module with a "+".


This is AMAZING! Thank You!


----------



## gupsterg

@MT441HD

Here is ZIP, again use at your own risk, I did as I did for myself and ZeroCoolRiddler.
@Reous

MT441HD UEFI I did as I did before. I also did one using AMIBCP to change DMI info. Strangely when I compared file using each method, they were not the same :headscrat .
@oreonutz

:thumb: .


----------



## Propetya

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> @gupsterg
> Everything went fine, additionally unlocked CBS menu, flashed it with afugan.
> 
> Again, a big THANK YOU!
> 
> R5 3600x btw...


Can you share bios settings? (PBO etc) 
THX!


----------



## MT441HD

Thank you @gupsterg so much, i will flash it today. My motherboard is a topology of some sort that doesn't like RAM OC, very loose timings, since it's from 1st gen, so just getting the CPU to boost properly is a need, as these chips are less latency and more heat-bound anyway. Thank you, i will post a screenshot when i find out how to do it here ASAP.


----------



## MT441HD

*IT LIVES! (Everything just works.)*

Thank you, it works.

I am hitting 4.4 on all cores as much as it can on some slightly tuned settings. At bone stock i wasn't hitting 4.4, but messing with c states and enabling PBO brought it back. Now with actually 44.3x multiplier, or 4,416ghz with PBO even with 200mhz autoOC.
I changed c-states to enabled, voltage auto, and enabled/tuned PBO.
I can get up to 44.3x multi on 3 cores with tuned PBO + autooc
Without pbo + autooc I hit 43.8x reliably on all cores
Not bad for stock cooler either in high-rpm mode. My SOC etc VRM never goes past 67c so mobo is not an issue, and I will replace motherboard before running out of the processor's performance, so long term is not really a massive concern for me 
nothing is wrong with the SMU in fact system feels snappier even with low clocked RAM. Very chuffed


Note: At first i couldn't flash it because of the capsule check, but thanks to my knowledge from win-raid AFAIK, changed searching from $BDR and some zeroes the 50 01 04 01 part the last "01" in this group to "00", saved it, flashed successfully via SPI utility on MBR/FreeDOS pendrive. Then things were setting c-states to enabled , enabling or manual setting PBO - all is good in the jungle.

.

EDIT: Also i am using an older version of the Ryzen 3rd gen power plan, the original version released around June, not the repacked one since July by AMD.
Will test on vanilla Windows 10 1903 too.
(W10 1903 is very smooth, installed just now, debloated it in sysprep and connected MS account otherwise and its all smooth on the same 19.10.16 driver and Ryzen 7 3700x, vega 56!!)


----------



## tiagogl

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> @gupsterg
> Everything went fine, additionally unlocked CBS menu, flashed it with afugan.
> 
> Again, a big THANK YOU!
> 
> R5 3600x btw...


What bios you flashed ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-5204+.CAP or ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-5204_SMU_Mod.CAP ? Did you used Afuefix, if yes can you provide the commands? Afugan is not just for .rom files to install modification on original .cap files?


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

@tiagogl
I used afugan to flash this file, which has also unlocked CBS:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fvea-xo8HicT6SiXnnHbygBEi3egZbkE/view?usp=drivesdk

As i already used bios 5204, i installed it with "afugan 'file name' /GAN"

The best results i got with setting PBO manual 100/70/100, scalar 6x, +200mhz.


----------



## gupsterg

MT441HD said:


> Thank you, it works.
> 
> I am hitting 4.4 on all cores as much as it can on some slightly tuned settings. At bone stock i wasn't hitting 4.4, but messing with c states and enabling PBO brought it back. Now with actually 44.3x multiplier, or 4,416ghz with PBO even with 200mhz autoOC.
> I changed c-states to enabled, voltage auto, and enabled/tuned PBO.
> I can get up to 44.3x multi on 3 cores with tuned PBO + autooc
> Without pbo + autooc I hit 43.8x reliably on all cores
> Not bad for stock cooler either in high-rpm mode. My SOC etc VRM never goes past 67c so mobo is not an issue, and I will replace motherboard before running out of the processor's performance, so long term is not really a massive concern for me
> nothing is wrong with the SMU in fact system feels snappier even with low clocked RAM. Very chuffed
> 
> 
> Note: At first i couldn't flash it because of the capsule check, but thanks to my knowledge from win-raid AFAIK, changed searching from $BDR and some zeroes the 50 01 04 01 part the last "01" in this group to "00", saved it, flashed successfully via SPI utility on MBR/FreeDOS pendrive. Then things were setting c-states to enabled , enabling or manual setting PBO - all is good in the jungle.
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: Also i am using an older version of the Ryzen 3rd gen power plan, the original version released around June, not the repacked one since July by AMD.
> Will test on vanilla Windows 10 1903 too.
> (W10 1903 is very smooth, installed just now, debloated it in sysprep and connected MS account otherwise and its all smooth on the same 19.10.16 driver and Ryzen 7 3700x, vega 56!!)


Nice to read, thanks for feedback, :thumb: .

+rep for info on what you changed for flashing, I have no experience on that so wouldn't have known  , glad you knew how  .


----------



## Krisztias

Hi Guys,

I can't update my C8HW BIOS with Aufefix64, doe to file size mismatch :S If I use flashback it works, but when I want to overwrite the same BIOS with Afuefix64 I get the stated message.
???
Thank you.


----------



## 1usmus

@gupsterg

*SMU 46.24.00*

This is the most aggressive SMU shipped with AGESA 1.0.0.1. Nuance 1, SMU 3 as much as 500kb instead of the usual 51kb. I have no idea what AMD hid 
Nuance 2, SMU 3 perhaps length is equal C800h (not 85950h).

UPD: SMU 3 length C800h

https://drive.google.com/open?id=15pwUkIL83FmdWWNJlaYVEpTW6ioEN0YS

I don’t know if this information will be interesting to you, I’ll just leave it here.




Krisztias said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I can't update my C8HW BIOS with Aufefix64, doe to file size mismatch :S If I use flashback it works, but when I want to overwrite the same BIOS with Afuefix64 I get the stated message.
> ???
> Thank you.


picture ?


----------



## tiagogl

ZeroCoolRiddler said:


> @tiagogl
> I used afugan to flash this file, which has also unlocked CBS:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fvea-xo8HicT6SiXnnHbygBEi3egZbkE/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> As i already used bios 5204, i installed it with "afugan 'file name' /GAN"
> 
> The best results i got with setting PBO manual 100/70/100, scalar 6x, +200mhz.


Thanks now I understand afugan part, but was provided this link to you:

Download link, ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-5204+.CAP is flashfile with SMU mod and UEFI version in DMI module with a "+".

What cap file you used together with your .rom file for afugan?

Thanks again


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

tiagogl said:


> What cap file you used together with your .rom file for afugan?
> 
> Thanks again


I was already on 5204, so i just used afugan.
If you're on a different bios, flash the original 5204 normally, then use afugan to flash the mod bios.


----------



## gupsterg

1usmus said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> *SMU 46.24.00*
> 
> This is the most aggressive SMU shipped with AGESA 1.0.0.1. Nuance 1, SMU 3 as much as 500kb instead of the usual 51kb. I have no idea what AMD hid
> Nuance 2, SMU 3 perhaps length is equal C800h (not 85950h).
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=15pwUkIL83FmdWWNJlaYVEpTW6ioEN0YS
> 
> I don’t know if this information will be interesting to you, I’ll just leave it here.


Thank you, but I also have older, 46.22.00, not tried it yet.

View attachment 46.22.00_SMU_FW.zip


Each module from beginning, location 60h version, location 6Ch size.


Spoiler


----------



## wwenigma

1usmus said:


> @*gupsterg*
> 
> *SMU 46.24.00*
> 
> This is the most aggressive SMU shipped with AGESA 1.0.0.1. Nuance 1, SMU 3 as much as 500kb instead of the usual 51kb. I have no idea what AMD hid
> Nuance 2, SMU 3 perhaps length is equal C800h (not 85950h).


If i remember good, The Stilt said there was a bad agesa code where voltage readings was bad and becouse of that more voltages supplied to CPU than needed. Not that SMU FW was that? 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really.html


----------



## Necro1980

@gupsterg thanks for helping everyone out if you have the time can you also do this one thanks https://www.gigabyte.com/ca/Motherboard/B450-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


----------



## ma3uk

Comrades, can anyone make an SMU mod for X370 Taichi BIOS version 5.80? https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.ru.asp#BIOS
It is very sad that a powerful motherboard gives a boost to R5 3600 only up to 4050 in games. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## 1usmus

gupsterg said:


> Thank you, but I also have older, 46.22.00, not tried it yet.
> 
> View attachment 292838
> 
> 
> Each module from beginning, location 60h version, location 6Ch size.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292842


excellent, thanks, now I'm sure that there is C800h



ma3uk said:


> Comrades, can anyone make an SMU mod for X370 Taichi BIOS version 5.80? https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Taichi/index.ru.asp#BIOS
> It is very sad that a powerful motherboard gives a boost to R5 3600 only up to 4050 in games. Thanks a lot in advance!


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZEB7EU2JjhPh2VDdmX5CiBbKJnj49dcY



Necro1980 said:


> @gupsterg thanks for helping everyone out if you have the time can you also do this one thanks https://www.gigabyte.com/ca/Motherboard/B450-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1g2rWw8BbpfXkbIsjJm4M6gxjO35kTF-5


----------



## 1usmus

mtrai said:


> ASUS AMI bios modules for the C7H. Just finished cataloging them all today. Just an FYI for people that are doing things with bios. These are the GUID to quickly locate the. @gupsterg let me know if I missed any...though I think I got them all.
> 
> The Reason I am posting this is 4 modules need hex editing for the 1000/2000 and also 4 modules need hex editing to fully unlock things. Plus each bios has to be ran through the latest version of AMIBCP and every option has to be changed to USER in 2 different places. I do it how I like my bios with all options available. Though I do leave the ones that I know not to work or actually dangerous to adjust. So for one bios it really is hundreds of edits in AMIBCP and Hex editor plus extracting and converting the modules.
> 
> For future reference for others basically a an FYI for anyone who want to bios mod, on these new combo bios it is actually 2 bios in one. One for the 1000/2000 and one for the 3000, so for sake of modding for capability you need to mod both modules. Further it is an actual requiement to hex edit the 3000 ones for the options to show. Most will show just using AMIBCP on the 1000/2000 modules, less needs to hex edited.
> 
> 1000/2000
> 
> BBB77CB9-762D-436C-AC40-8EE4901C3446 PBS Menu
> 07D279A1-34E4-4168-993B-178B3ACC68EF AMD Overclocking
> 3E7788CA-2BFC-4FCE-8122-5176CA492D9F CBS Setup
> 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21 Form set up generally do not touch
> A5E369C8-ABF9-4B43-B212-FF1BFD35666D AMD CBS
> BBB77CB9-762D-436C-AC40-8EE4901C3446 AMD PBS
> 2CE5604F-A982-4D2E-8FD0-D1600C2E1515 PCI Subsystem Settings
> 7250FD57-BF4E-47B5-98A5-C7AE2D1B8F5C Intel PRO/1000 Network Connection
> C74F06D2-ED92-489B-879C-C0E428A22167 RaidExpert Conguration Utility
> ECEBCB00-D9C8-11E4-AF3D-8CDCD426C973 HTTP Boot Configuration
> 2CE5604F-A982-4D2E-8FD0-D1600C2E1515 PCI Subsystem Settings
> 7CA1024F-EB17-11E5-9DBA-28D2447C4829 File Explorer Tls Auth Configuration
> 70E1A818-0BE1-4449-BFD4-9EF68C7F02A8 Recovery
> 
> 8F4B8F82-9B91-4028-86E6-F4DB7D4C1DFF Blank
> B1DA0ADF-4F77-4070-A88E-BFFE1C60529A
> 
> 
> Matisse
> BBB77CB9-762D-436C-AC40-8EE4901C3446 PBS Menu
> A2702A3C-62FD-402D-B8C3-1D18F6C6FDE5 AMD Overclocking
> 8E38A88A-C267-4131-A8CD-C0BC80A24CB5 CBS Setup
> C74F06D2-ED92-489B-879C-C0E428A22167 RaidExpert Conguration Utility
> BB8C2CF3-A5E3-49EF-941B-4A01FAC6FD5F AMD PBS
> 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21 Form set up generally do not touch
> ECEBCB00-D9C8-11E4-AF3D-8CDCD426C973 HTTP Boot Configuration
> 7250FD57-BF4E-47B5-98A5-C7AE2D1B8F5C Intel PRO/1000 Network Connection
> 2CE5604F-A982-4D2E-8FD0-D1600C2E1515 PCI Subsystem Settings
> 7CA1024F-EB17-11E5-9DBA-28D2447C4829 File Explorer Tls Auth Configuration
> 70E1A818-0BE1-4449-BFD4-9EF68C7F02A8 Recovery
> 
> 27F51949-1577-4CF6-B2E2-AE9392A4EBB7 Blank
> 2F2295B6-1BB6-4CB7-BB9E-15C2C3424277 Blank
> 3ACEB0C0-3C72-11E4-9A56-74D435052646 Blank
> D4A3C1FE-4518-42B6-9014-70AB3BD3A403 Blank
> 9FB1A1F3-3B71-4324-B39A-745CBB015FFF Blank
> 5BEDB5CC-D830-4EB2-8742-2D4CC9B54F2C Blank
> 3ACEB0C0-3C72-11E4-9A56-74D435052646 Blank
> EE4E5898-3914-4259-9D6E-DC7BD79403CF Blank
> 0A845224-8675-4241-8AE9-4D94C93DEB90
> A29A63E3-E4E7-495F-8A6A-07738300CBB3
> D57C852E-809F-45CF-A377-D77BC0CB78EE
> 0718AD81-F26A-4850-A6EC-F268E309D707
> 8F4B8F82-9B91-4028-86E6-F4DB7D4C1DFF




5.02.0031 , Is it about her?
unfortunately, it only modifies the first bios...


----------



## mtrai

1usmus said:


> 5.02.0031 , Is it about her?
> unfortunately, it only modifies the first bios...


That is why I provided the catalog of the modules as you need to hex edit the matisse modules for them to show. You still need to make the changes in AMIBCP but also hex edit the others.


----------



## 60cent

Hello there! 
Can anyone please do SMU mod for ASRock X470 Taichi on latest BIOS version 3.60? https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X470 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS
Currently on R5 3600X, everything on Auto in BIOS 3.60, AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB, SMU FW 46.40.00, max SC boost is 4325MHz (check screenshot).
Thank you very much for your hard work!


----------



## The Stilt

There is not much longevity in SMU swapping, especially at this stage of the life of the platform.

As soon as the new SMU FW starts implementing a new feature(s), which is implemented in AGESA the old FW versions preceeding the change will be useless.
They'll probably still be working, but there can be various issues.

For example the new non-public FW (46.44.0) I tested yesterday has both CPPC and C0 residency improvements, which are obviously nice to have.
I cannot see the 50MHz higher peak and 41MHz average frequency being worth of not having the other improvements and bug fixes.


----------



## 1usmus

The Stilt said:


> There is not much longevity in SMU swapping, especially at this stage of the life of the platform.
> 
> As soon as the new SMU FW starts implementing a new feature(s), which is implemented in AGESA the old FW versions preceeding the change will be useless.
> They'll probably still be working, but there can be various issues.
> 
> For example the new non-public FW (46.44.0) I tested yesterday has both CPPC and C0 residency improvements, which are obviously nice to have.
> I cannot see the 50MHz higher peak and 41MHz average frequency being worth of not having the other improvements and bug fixes.


I am very grateful to you that you are here with us and brought this wonderful news.

please check, this frequency is "corn"?

for example, the results that I got on the 3900x + bclk 102 are rather strange:

SMU 46.34 => 4717 MHz CB20 SR 534 
SMU 46.40 => 4664 MHz CB20 SR 537

That is, the frequency for which everyone is chasing is not an indicator of the real system performance.

+

What do you think, SMU 47.12.00 which is located in the X570 BIOS, what is it for?


----------



## The Stilt

1usmus said:


> I am very grateful to you that you are here with us and brought this wonderful news.
> 
> please check, this frequency is "corn"?
> 
> for example, the results that I got on the 3900x + bclk 102 are rather strange:
> 
> SMU 46.34 => 4717 MHz CB20 SR 534
> SMU 46.40 => 4664 MHz CB20 SR 537
> 
> That is, the frequency for which everyone is chasing is not an indicator of the real system performance.
> 
> +
> 
> What do you think, SMU 47.12.00 which is located in the X570 BIOS, what is it for?


Its for Bixby (IOD).


----------



## gupsterg

wwenigma said:


> If i remember good, The Stilt said there was a bad agesa code where voltage readings was bad and becouse of that more voltages supplied to CPU than needed. Not that SMU FW was that?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really.html


AFAIK not related to this aspect.



1usmus said:


> excellent, thanks, now I'm sure that there is C800h


OK  , +rep for sorting ma3uk & Necro1980 :thumb: .



1usmus said:


> 5.02.0031 , Is it about her?
> unfortunately, it only modifies the first bios...


Only way I could get AMIBCP v5.02.0031 to view/change the 2 UEFIs in one file file, like C7H 32MB is to do as in this WMV.

Capsule header is 1000h, first 800h is for UEFI 1, second 800h for UEFI 2, next 1000000h will be UEFI 1 body, next 1000000h will be UEFI 2 body. Once separated into 2 files AMIBCP will show in GUI, once you made your edits and saved files just rejoin in HxD.

You may find:-

Setup 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21
AMITSESetupData FE612B72-203C-47B1-8560-A66D946EB371

are identical, if so then just mod 1 UEFI in AMIBCP, save, extract the module with UEFITool and it can be applied it other UEFI.



The Stilt said:


> There is not much longevity in SMU swapping, especially at this stage of the life of the platform.
> 
> As soon as the new SMU FW starts implementing a new feature(s), which is implemented in AGESA the old FW versions preceeding the change will be useless.
> They'll probably still be working, but there can be various issues.
> 
> For example the new non-public FW (46.44.0) I tested yesterday has both CPPC and C0 residency improvements, which are obviously nice to have.
> I cannot see the 50MHz higher peak and 41MHz average frequency being worth of not having the other improvements and bug fixes.


+rep for info  .

For me it's not stock operation which is compromised, it's PBO+xxxMHz.

Newer SMU FW my R5 3600 will not break past ~4.275GHz peak with PBO+150MHz, using older I can get peak of ~4.35GHz on all cores, all cores average depending on load/temps can be anywhere from ~4.1-4.34GHz (lower end is P95 non AVX, upper is say RAM Test).


----------



## 1usmus

gupsterg said:


> AFAIK not related to this aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> OK  , +rep for sorting ma3uk & Necro1980 :thumb: .
> 
> 
> 
> Only way I could get AMIBCP v5.02.0031 to view/change the 2 UEFIs in one file file, like C7H 32MB is to do as in this WMV.
> 
> Capsule header is 1000h, first 800h is for UEFI 1, second 800h for UEFI 2, next 1000000h will be UEFI 1 body, next 1000000h will be UEFI 2 body. Once separated into 2 files AMIBCP will show in GUI, once you made your edits and saved files just rejoin in HxD.
> 
> You may find:-
> 
> Setup 899407D7-99FE-43D8-9A21-79EC328CAC21
> AMITSESetupData FE612B72-203C-47B1-8560-A66D946EB371
> 
> are identical, if so then just mod 1 UEFI in AMIBCP, save, extract the module with UEFITool and it can be applied it other UEFI.
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for info  .
> 
> For me it's not stock operation which is compromised, it's PBO+xxxMHz.
> 
> Newer SMU FW my R5 3600 will not break past ~4.275GHz peak with PBO+150MHz, using older I can get peak of ~4.35GHz on all cores, all cores average depending on load/temps can be anywhere from ~4.1-4.34GHz (lower end is P95 non AVX, upper is say RAM Test).


thanks
+rep :thumb:


----------



## Necro1980

thanks @1usmus im going to test it out tonight


----------



## dobermann24

1usmus said:


> excellent, thanks, now I'm sure that there is C800h
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZEB7EU2JjhPh2VDdmX5CiBbKJnj49dcY
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1g2rWw8BbpfXkbIsjJm4M6gxjO35kTF-5


 @1usmus Hey. Any chance for a new bios mod, for the asus rog strix x470-f gaming pls


----------



## Synoxia

The Stilt said:


> There is not much longevity in SMU swapping, especially at this stage of the life of the platform.
> 
> As soon as the new SMU FW starts implementing a new feature(s), which is implemented in AGESA the old FW versions preceeding the change will be useless.
> They'll probably still be working, but there can be various issues.
> 
> For example the new non-public FW (46.44.0) I tested yesterday has both CPPC and C0 residency improvements, which are obviously nice to have.
> I cannot see the 50MHz higher peak and 41MHz average frequency being worth of not having the other improvements and bug fixes.


What i am (and most users should be) really interested in is performance. Does 1003abb perform better (in games) than 1002? 
What are CCPC and c0 things you're talking about?


----------



## Vento041

Hello. I left my motherboard (ASUS ROG Strix B350-F GAMING) with the 4207 v3 mod you made some time ago. IIRC around that time there was the story that new tool were required to edit new bios, so until someone leaked the new bios editing tools nothing (new complete bios mods) would have be done, is this still true? I'm using your mod so I can completely disable PB, XFR, etc... etc... and go completely manual, this can still be achieved by normal bios am I right? I'm just using a 2600X with a B350 board, the last bios update brought some improvements for my combo or just support for newer CPU? Ty for you time


----------



## dobermann24

Good day,
I use the Asus rog strix 470-f gaming with the mod BIOS 4207. 
What is the current best way to update to the latest official BIOS version? Thank you


----------



## Synoxia

Is there any bios mod with hpet control available for ryzen 3000?


----------



## zmarkin

Bios MOD for Asrock x370 Killer SLI ?


----------



## kilogrm70

Apparently an official bios update for the ASUS Strix B350-F Gaming Motherboard is not far behind (beta bios 5214 is already out with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB).


----------



## gupsterg

*** deleted ***


----------



## The Stilt

C8F 1.0.0.3ABB bios rebuilt with 46.49.0.



Spoiler


----------



## Synoxia

Finally. Can't wait for c7h bios with this smu mod


----------



## Dbsjej56464

The Stilt said:


> C8F 1.0.0.3ABB bios rebuilt with 46.49.0.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Would you kindly mod Crosshair VI 7403 bios with the new SMU? Sadly I don't know where to start! But I'm dieing to see if it fixes my boost! Thanks


----------



## SexySale

*Asus X470-F with new SMU?*

Hi guys,

Anyone here can help us integrating new SMU 46.49.0 into Asus ROG X470-F ABB bios - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...-GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5216.zip ?

I wouldn't ask this if Asus was updating this board the same as others, but for some reason, this board got ignored and have no public release of ABB on the website yet and ABB was released in July.
However, there is ABB one from yesterday on FTP and we would wait at least a month or more for new one 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## dobermann24

SexySale said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone here can help us integrating new SMU 46.49.0 into Asus ROG X470-F ABB bios - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...-GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5216.zip ?
> 
> I wouldn't ask this if Asus was updating this board the same as others, but for some reason, this board got ignored and have no public release of ABB on the website yet and ABB was released in July.
> However, there is ABB one from yesterday on FTP and we would wait at least a month or more for new one
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


New Update. Cool. I hope anyone would do this.


----------



## apple020997

New BIOS for the X470-Pro! Downloading it right now
PRIME X470-PRO BIOS 5216
1.Improve system performance.
2.Update AM4 Combo PI 1.0.0.3 Patch ABB
a.Fixes a compatibility issue with Destiny 2
b.Fixes an issue with certain Linux distros
c.Removes Gen 4 support when using Ryzen 3000 CPUs
3.Improves EZFlash performance to reduce boot time.


----------



## hazium233

^ X370-F seems to have this as well (listed under Drivers > Windows 8.1 64bit for me)



> Version 5216 2019/09/0910.14 MBytes
> 
> ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING BIOS 5216
> 1.Improve system performance.
> 2.Update AM4 Combo PI 1.0.0.3 Patch ABB
> a.Fixes a compatibility issue with Destiny 2
> b.Fixes an issue with certain Linux distros
> c.Removes Gen 4 support when using Ryzen 3000 CPUs
> 3.Improves EZFlash performance to reduce boot time.


I just picked up this board and it came with 4012 (Pinnacle 1.0.0.2). Is there any good reason to update to the combo agesa bioses? Do these actually improve anything for Zen1?


----------



## sideeffect

Is AMIBCP 5.02.0031 still the latest available version? If not can someone give me a link to the newest.


----------



## Synoxia

@1usmus can you please mod the 0002+M (46,49) smu of c7h hero wifi with HPET options exposed for ryzen 3k?


----------



## Vento041

sideeffect said:


> Is AMIBCP 5.02.0031 still the latest available version? If not can someone give me a link to the newest.



I scout around the net a bit and it seems to be the last available (leaked)


----------



## aGeoM

Hello guys.



Vento041 said:


> ...around that time there was the story that new tool were required to edit new bios...


Ciao Vento, I was able to do a partial mod ( unlocking menu items ) on the latest RSB350F5204 with AMIBCP 5.02.0023 ( was the one I had in that moment, 31 will do too). I didn't updated SMU because 1st it was already updated relatively to the Tutorial and 2nd because I "think" (I've been way from PC's for some time, so I'm trying to get updated  ) it is for Matisse CPU's. I still have Summit Ridge CPU's and I don't know the search KEY for them to apply the respective mod. You can safely use UBU for updating CPU mCode, GOP, OPROM etc.. 

All my personal modded BIOSes "obey" to the fowling method for keeping original serial#, UUID , MACs, etc, and get rid of the CAPSULE header:

1- AFUWINGUI dump motherboard original BIOS to backup all info and later if needed to be FD44Edited ( ex. when I want to flash a @1usmus modded BIOS) .

2- EZFLASH updated original BIOS version.

3- AFUWINGUI dump BIOS.

4- MOD dumped BIOS.

5- AFUGAN modded BIOS.

Use a dumped BIOS to do 1 or 2 changes with AMIBCP to see if it works, if it do... then go for the rest 

PS: Hope your exams' went well


----------



## sideeffect

With the latest 5214 BIOS when I edit it with AMIBCP and save it says "Saving secure rom as unsigned"

This is the first BIOS that has given this message. 

Is it still possible to flash unsigned BIOS?


----------



## mtrai

sideeffect said:


> With the latest 5214 BIOS when I edit it with AMIBCP and save it says "Saving secure rom as unsigned"
> 
> This is the first BIOS that has given this message.
> 
> Is it still possible to flash unsigned BIOS?


if it 16 MB then yes you can if it 32 mb then no you can't. Follow the procedures in the first post for 16 MB


----------



## sideeffect

Thanks @mtrai


----------



## Kildar

Any benefits to using one of these new bios' if you have a 2700x?


----------



## gerardfraser

Kildar said:


> Any benefits to using one of these new bios' if you have a 2700x?


I would say no and possible to make system unstable.


----------



## srg3037

gupsterg said:


> Provide link to UEFI you'd like SMU FW mod, I will do and give txt on how it was done.


Any luck that you would do this one for the Gigabyte x470 Gaming Wifi 7? I would greatly appreciate it. 

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X470-AORUS-GAMING-7-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios (version 42a)

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_x470-aorus-gaming-7-wifi_f42a.zip


----------



## kilogrm70

The B350-F got a bios update.

Has anybody tried it out? Was there any improvement? Does the 15.9 GB bug still exist?

Details on it are referenced below.

ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING BIOS 5216

Improve system performance.

Update AM4 Combo PI 1.0.0.3 Patch ABB

Fixes a compatibility issue with Destiny 2

Fixes an issue with certain Linux distros

Removes Gen 4 support when using Ryzen 3000 CPUs

Improves EZFlash performance to reduce boot time.

It can be downloaded at the link below:

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-5216.zip


----------



## sideeffect

@kilogrm70

Probably better to discuss that in your motherboard thread. The update seems good though. The Boot time (post time) decrease is noticable. The performance is fine. The boost isn't as good as 5007/5008 but that can be worked around using the scalar. A small amount of RAM is reserved by hardware devices it's normal to have -100MB if thats what you mean by 15.9GB bug.


----------



## kilogrm70

sideeffect said:


> @kilogrm70
> 
> Probably better to discuss that in your motherboard thread. The update seems good though. The Boot time (post time) decrease is noticable. The performance is fine. The boost isn't as good as 5007/5008 but that can be worked around using the scalar. A small amount of RAM is reserved by hardware devices it's normal to have -100MB if thats what you mean by 15.9GB bug.


When you select system properties under windows 10 it shows 16GB of RAM as installed RAM for earlier bios editions until AGESA 1.0.0.3. From that point on it's says 15.9GB, so I'm curious to know why now does it display 15.9GB? Are you saying that Windows 10 never correctly read the ram value until AGESA 1.0.0.3 came on the scene? I will also note that Windows 7 still reads installed RAM as 16GB even with the new AGESA.


----------



## sideeffect

I think it has always showed 31.9GB for me in task manager/Total Memory.


----------



## apple020997

hazium233 said:


> ^ X370-F seems to have this as well (listed under Drivers > Windows 8.1 64bit for me)
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up this board and it came with 4012 (Pinnacle 1.0.0.2). Is there any good reason to update to the combo agesa bioses? Do these actually improve anything for Zen1?


I'd say that in your case it's best if you stay with that BIOS. I have some issues with newer ones on my X470 Pro, like unstable at 3200MHz RAM and lower benchmark scores. With BIOS 4207 (the best one) I scored ~4150 on Cinebench R20, with every newer BIOS always around ~100 less (the last I did with the latest BIOS was 4052)...


----------



## sideeffect

kilogrm70 said:


> When you select system properties under windows 10 it shows 16GB of RAM as installed RAM for earlier bios editions until AGESA 1.0.0.3. From that point on it's says 15.9GB, so I'm curious to know why now does it display 15.9GB? Are you saying that Windows 10 never correctly read the ram value until AGESA 1.0.0.3 came on the scene? I will also note that Windows 7 still reads installed RAM as 16GB even with the new AGESA.


I think it has just changed how it is reported without changing the amount that is available to the end user. As you can see in the pictures the Installed value has changed but the Total has stayed roughly the same. 

Picture 1 - 2017 Windows 1703. AGESA 1071 Summit PI/Raven PI
Picture 2 - 2019 Windows 1903. AGESA 1.0.0.3 Combo-AM4

Edit - The Hardware reserved 62MB is no longer reported.


----------



## Draklord

*Looking for Details on what Modules have to be updated to add 2000/3000 cpu support*

Hi all I know I am sounding like a broken record but I am looking for details on what need to be updated to add ryzen 2000/3000 cpu support to the socketed laptop listed below. I have manged to unlock the bios with help from Lostnbios and an SPI programmer but the hope is to add new cpu support to the bios if it is possible but at the moment we are looking for any information on what modules need to be updated to achieve this and any info would be greatly appreciated. Please let me know if you need any other details other than what is below or a copy of my modded bios to look at. 

Thanks once more for and details that you could send my way. 

Old post:
Asus GL702zc with unlocked bios and SPI programmer update to ryzen 3000
I have an Asus GL702zc laptop that I have unlocked the bios menus on with help but we are now looking to find out what modules need to be updated to get this laptop able to run a Ryzen 3000 cpu the Laptop is capped at the 65w level but so a 3700X I do have the flash the bios using an SPI programmer at the moment to flash the unlocked bios but I would love to see this laptop run a 3700X it is using a B350 chipset below is the link to the most current bios but I can also provide a copy of mine be that the menus are on locked and functional for memory and ram setting. Any help in determining what would need to be updated to get Ryzen 3000 running on this laptop would be great.

Thanks

https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ROG-...pecifications/
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/G...702ZCAS305.zip


----------



## polkfan

1usmus said:


> excellent, thanks, now I'm sure that there is C800h
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZEB7EU2JjhPh2VDdmX5CiBbKJnj49dcY
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1g2rWw8BbpfXkbIsjJm4M6gxjO35kTF-5


Hi man so this will work just fine on my x370 Taichi and this is using the latest smu? Thanks so much in advance why you do this for free i have no idea haha

If not is their a way you can possibly make one? I'm not sure how long Asrock will take as even their X570 doesn't have it yet


----------



## ZeroCoolRiddler

@Draklord
Have you tried a simple microcode update of your bios? Look at page 1 for the agesa update, it contains a tool for that.


----------



## Draklord

@ZeroCoolRiddler

Yes we did that as part of the unlock process on the bios but it still reads as a SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.7


----------



## Filters83

SexySale said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone here can help us integrating new SMU 46.49.0 into Asus ROG X470-F ABB bios - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...-GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5216.zip ?
> 
> I wouldn't ask this if Asus was updating this board the same as others, but for some reason, this board got ignored and have no public release of ABB on the website yet and ABB was released in July.
> However, there is ABB one from yesterday on FTP and we would wait at least a month or more for new one
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Up ^^


----------



## The Stilt

Making the bioses themselves are not the issue, but the flashing process is. Unless you have a SPI flasher of course.

I tried several different AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWIN (up to 5.92) versions which support GAN, but none of them seem to be able to flash the bios correctly.
Only the first 832KB (to 0xD0000) of the flash get updated while the rest remain unchanged, which naturally produces a brick.

MSI boards don't seem to have any protections, and for example the B350I can be flashed with the public AFUDOS / AFUEFI / AFUWin binaries (from AMI site).
However for ASUS boards, I'm yet to find any solution which actually would work properly (outside SPI programmer).

X470-F also has 256Mb flash on it and on AMD platforms only 128Mb are supported with AMI tools.


----------



## SexySale

The Stilt said:


> Making the bioses themselves are not the issue, but the flashing process is. Unless you have a SPI flasher of course.
> 
> I tried several different AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWIN (up to 5.92) versions which support GAN, but none of them seem to be able to flash the bios correctly.
> Only the first 832KB (to 0xD0000) of the flash get updated while the rest remain unchanged, which naturally produces a brick.
> 
> MSI boards don't seem to have any protections, and for example the B350I can be flashed with the public AFUDOS / AFUEFI / AFUWin binaries (from AMI site).
> However for ASUS boards, I'm yet to find any solution which actually would work properly (outside SPI programmer).
> 
> X470-F also has 256Mb flash on it and on AMD platforms only 128Mb are supported with AMI tools.


Thank you on this thorough explanation. 

We can see some members managed to do Asus bioses for other boards, so asked for this specific one thinking it wouldn't be problem as procedure is already established.

However, there will be update in a month or so for this board. Last one, ABB took almost 1.5 months to be updated. I believe this will be faster after all...

Thank you for everything you do for us. Very grateful.


----------



## polkfan

The Stilt said:


> Making the bioses themselves are not the issue, but the flashing process is. Unless you have a SPI flasher of course.
> 
> I tried several different AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWIN (up to 5.92) versions which support GAN, but none of them seem to be able to flash the bios correctly.
> Only the first 832KB (to 0xD0000) of the flash get updated while the rest remain unchanged, which naturally produces a brick.
> 
> MSI boards don't seem to have any protections, and for example the B350I can be flashed with the public AFUDOS / AFUEFI / AFUWin binaries (from AMI site).
> However for ASUS boards, I'm yet to find any solution which actually would work properly (outside SPI programmer).
> 
> X470-F also has 256Mb flash on it and on AMD platforms only 128Mb are supported with AMI tools.


We are lucky to have you on the forums i would much rather you say that then try and make a bios and a bunch of enthusiasts brick their board haha(though i'm a logical person i would blame myself 100%)


----------



## lowrider_05

Hello, could someone please patch the newest SMU FW 46.49.00 to my Biostar BIOS: https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X57AG730.BST

Thanks in advance


----------



## Filters83

The Stilt said:


> Making the bioses themselves are not the issue, but the flashing process is. Unless you have a SPI flasher of course.
> 
> I tried several different AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWIN (up to 5.92) versions which support GAN, but none of them seem to be able to flash the bios correctly.
> Only the first 832KB (to 0xD0000) of the flash get updated while the rest remain unchanged, which naturally produces a brick.
> 
> MSI boards don't seem to have any protections, and for example the B350I can be flashed with the public AFUDOS / AFUEFI / AFUWin binaries (from AMI site).
> However for ASUS boards, I'm yet to find any solution which actually would work properly (outside SPI programmer).
> 
> X470-F also has 256Mb flash on it and on AMD platforms only 128Mb are supported with AMI tools.


Thx for the explanation so we have to wait understud


----------



## evilhf

Hello !
Can anybody help me?
I have the r9 3900x in conjunction with MSI X370 gaming pro carbon, and would like to upgrade with SMU FW 46.49 in my last official MSI 7A32v1NP BIOS.
If anyone with this knowledge could do it for me by editing this bios, or explain to me how I do it!
Thanks!


----------



## The Stilt

evilhf said:


> Hello !
> Can anybody help me?
> I have the r9 3900x in conjunction with MSI X370 gaming pro carbon, and would like to upgrade with SMU FW 46.49 in my last official MSI 7A32v1NP BIOS.
> If anyone with this knowledge could do it for me by editing this bios, or explain to me how I do it!
> Thanks!


A word of warning first: If the bios, for whatever reason does not work, your board will be turned into a brick. Besides using a SPI programmer, THERE WILL BE NO WAY TO RECOVER IT.
The bios HAS NOT been tested and despite I fully expect it to work, it just as well might not.

If you still wish to try it, here's the link: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon (non-AC) 1.NPMFI

The code level has been brought up from the original release 1.0.0.3 AGESA to 1.0.0.3ABBA version.
That being said, it still isn't fully comparable to a true ABBA release since the higher level code has not been changed (and cannot be changed without recompiling).
All of the low level code is at the most current level thou.

https://ami.com/en/

Go to Products >> Firmware Tools & Utilities >> AptioV Firmware Update Tool.

Download the package and browse to: AMI AFU for Aptio V >> afu >> afuwin >> 64 and extract Afuwin64.zip to preferred location.
Launch AFUWINGUIx64 with Admin rights and click "Open" and select the extracted Carbon.ROM file.
Under "Setup" tab click "Program All Blocks" option and press Flash. After the update has been completed, shut down the computer (as usual) and clear CMOS.


----------



## srg3037

The Stilt said:


> A word of warning first: If the bios, for whatever reason does not work, your board will be turned into a brick. Besides using a SPI programmer, THERE WILL BE NO WAY TO RECOVER IT.
> The bios HAS NOT been tested and despite I fully expect it to work, it just as well might not.
> 
> If you still wish to try it, here's the link: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon (non-AC) 1.NPMFI
> 
> The code level has been brought up from the original release 1.0.0.3 AGESA to 1.0.0.3ABBA version.
> That being said, it still isn't fully comparable to a true ABBA release since the higher level code has not been changed (and cannot be changed without recompiling).
> All of the low level code is at the most current level thou.
> 
> https://ami.com/en/
> 
> Go to Products >> Firmware Tools & Utilities >> AptioV Firmware Update Tool.
> 
> Download the package and browse to: AMI AFU for Aptio V >> afu >> afuwin >> 64 and extract Afuwin64.zip to preferred location.
> Launch AFUWINGUIx64 with Admin rights and click "Open" and select the extracted Carbon.ROM file.
> Under "Setup" tab click "Program All Blocks" option and press Flash. After the update has been completed, shut down the computer (as usual) and clear CMOS.


Stilt - any luck you could do the same with the Gigabyte x470 Wifi Gaming 7 BIOS? Thank you for being so informative in this community. 

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard...upport-dl-bios (version 42a)

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList...-wifi_f42a.zip


----------



## The Stilt

srg3037 said:


> Stilt - any luck you could do the same with the Gigabyte x470 Wifi & BIOS? Thank you for being so informative in this community.
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard...upport-dl-bios (version 42a)
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList...-wifi_f42a.zip


X470 GAMING 7 WIFI you mean?

Is there any update method, which would allow programming the whole flash?
Meaning, does either EFIFlash or Q-Flash accept modified binaries?


----------



## srg3037

The Stilt said:


> X470 GAMING 7 WIFI you mean?
> 
> Is there any update method, which would allow programming the whole flash?
> Meaning, does either EFIFlash or Q-Flash accept modified binaries?


Correct fixed my mistake. Yes, I have flashed modified BIOS on the Gaming 7 Wifi before. There is a modified EFIFlash program to use.


----------



## The Stilt

srg3037 said:


> Correct fixed my mistake. Yes, I have flashed modified BIOS on the Gaming 7 Wifi before. There is a modified EFIFlash program to use.


Ok, if you're certain that it can be properly flashed: GIGABYTE X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI - 42AMFI

If it doesn't work, you need to swap to backup bios.
Make sure the backup bios it is up to date, before trying the modified bios on the main chip.


----------



## gerardfraser

Nice helping out the people who would like to try the new 1.0.0.3ABBA version.


----------



## srg3037

The Stilt said:


> Ok, if you're certain that it can be properly flashed: GIGABYTE X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI - 42AMFI
> 
> If it doesn't work, you need to swap to backup bios.
> Make sure the backup bios it is up to date, before trying the modified bios on the main chip.


Thanks Stilt! Works like a champ. You are the best!


----------



## lowrider_05

lowrider_05 said:


> Hello, could someone please patch the newest SMU FW 46.49.00 to my Biostar BIOS: https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X57AG730.BST
> 
> Thanks in advance


BUMP


----------



## The Stilt

lowrider_05 said:


> BUMP


Do Biostar's own tools accept modified bioses?
If not, flashing won't be possible since the board uses a 256Mb flash.


----------



## lowrider_05

> Do Biostar's own tools accept modified bioses?
> If not, flashing won't be possible since the board uses a 256Mb flash.


Yes i think so, but in worst case i have Dual Bios so i can recover if nessecary


----------



## The Stilt

lowrider_05 said:


> Yes i think so, but in worst case i have Dual Bios so i can recover if nessecary


It's not about recovery this time, but if you can program it.
Unless Biostar's own tool work, you can't. Generic AMI tools only support 128Mb bioses, so don't even try them.

Biostar X570 GT8 - 730MFI


----------



## lowrider_05

The Stilt said:


> It's not about recovery this time, but if you can program it.
> Unless Biostar's own tool work, you can't. Generic AMI tools only support 128Mb bioses, so don't even try them.
> 
> Biostar X570 GT8 - 730MFI



First of All, thanks for your work. :thumb:

Yes the Flash with the Biostar Bios Updater worked and my max CPU Boost is now 4.650 MHz instead of 4.575 MHz before the patched BIOS


----------



## gerardfraser

@The Stilt
Would you be so kind if you could add the newest SMU FW 46.49.00 if possible ,to my MSI X470-GAMING-PLUS Motherboard BIOS.If you have some extra time.I also take responsibility for flashing the BIOS.
Thank You

MSI Website
Non Max EPROM 16MB-Motherboard- MSI X470 Gaming Plus Rev 2.0

Direct Link to BIOS
BIOS-7B79vAE1(Beta version)


----------



## evilhf

@The Stilt 


OH MAN, I'm extremely grateful for your help!
I have a SPI-FLASH CH341A recorder, and with it it was possible to install a bios compatible with zen2, as it did not have a zen1 + CPU to record bios.
I will try. Very grateful!


----------



## The Stilt

gerardfraser said:


> @*The Stilt*
> Would you be so kind if you could add the newest SMU FW 46.49.00 if possible ,to my MSI X470-GAMING-PLUS Motherboard BIOS.If you have some extra time.I also take responsibility for flashing the BIOS.
> Thank You
> 
> MSI Website
> Non Max EPROM 16MB-Motherboard- MSI X470 Gaming Plus Rev 2.0
> 
> Direct Link to BIOS
> BIOS-7B79vAE1(Beta version)


MSI X470 Gaming Plus - AE1MFI


----------



## gerardfraser

The Stilt said:


> MSI X470 Gaming Plus - AE1MFI


Amazing and Thank you very much for taking your time and helping me out.
The BIOS Flash has worked perfectly and comparing CPU clocks from the same BIOS .There is an actual increase in CPU core clock ,with no loss in performance.I will check for stability over the next couple days.
AMD Ryzen High Performance Power Plan 

7B79vAE1(Beta version)-CPU Clock 4250Mhz Idle and up to 4250Mhz under light loads. PBO Override 4275Mhz
AE1MFI(Update version)-CPU Clock 3600Mhz Idle and up to 4400Mhz under light loads. PBO Override 4400Mhz+

Thank you once again,it was very kind of you and I hope I am not starting a trend in people like me asking for your help and time.


----------



## tsamolotoff

The Stilt said:


> Ok, if you're certain that it can be properly flashed: GIGABYTE X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI - 42AMFI
> 
> If it doesn't work, you need to swap to backup bios.
> Make sure the backup bios it is up to date, before trying the modified bios on the main chip.


It does work, but it seems CPPC is functioning in an incorrect fashion - previously, 2nd and 3rd cores of my 3900x were used first, but now it seems that the OS is using the first core which clocks 50 mhz lower. Boost is still lower than the first SMU - 5 of 6 cores reached 4600+ with 37 version, while none managed to do that with ABBA SMU. I guess we have to wait for an official update.


----------



## 60cent

@tsamolotoff Do you have CPPC Preferred Cores set to Auto or Disabled? If yes, set it to Enabled.


----------



## tsamolotoff

It was on auto, it was not randomly throwing threads around, as it happens when CPPC is disabled, but sending it to the worst core on CCX (it's not that bad, 4575 on this SMU, but still worse than the other two). I already downgraded to .37, it boosts higher and I'm using CCX OC anyway.


----------



## xolhid

@The Stilt 


Hello sir. New poster in these forums.

I recently updated my Asus Tuf Gaming X570-Plus (Wi-Fi) to the new official ABBA fix. My issue is now my IF/Memory OC is no longer stable beyond 1800mhz with this new firmware. The previous firmware I had a stable 1866mhz OC tested with aida64 and prime for roughly 8 hours. I have tried every last option for improving stability, but nothing works.

I am curious if the new ABBA Agesa version is to blame or if Asus made other changes that is causing my issues. What are your thoughts? Should I try a modified previous version bios with the new Agesa to rule it out?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-1005.zip

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-1201.zip


----------



## innamed

Can it correctly flash a 32768 kbytes .CAP file (Asus X470-F)?

In this case it's still "Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG" or I should use it differently?


----------



## SexySale

innamed said:


> Can it correctly flash a 32768 kbytes .CAP file (Asus X470-F)?
> 
> 
> 
> In this case it's still "Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG" or I should use it differently?


Can't use Afefix64 on >=32MB BIOS file. There is Flashrom for that. Please read first page AGESA FW stack where you posted https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...k-patched-bioses-3rd-gen-26.html#post28138584.

On another hand, ASUS Germany released 5220 ABBA version for your board https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...-GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5220.zip


----------



## dobermann24

@SexySale im on the old version. The mod bios from the asus rog strix x470-f gaming. How can I update to the latest version? Whit the old method to flash? Thanks


----------



## kilogrm70

A new bios for the ASUS Strix B350-F Gaming Motherboard has been released. Are there any plans to create a bios mod for it? 

Details are below

ROG STRIX B350-F GAMING BIOS 5220
Update AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA to improve system performance

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-5220.zip


----------



## SexySale

dobermann24 said:


> @SexySale im on the old version. The mod bios from the asus rog strix x470-f gaming. How can I update to the latest version? Whit the old method to flash? Thanks


Just usual EZ Update


----------



## dobermann24

SexySale said:


> Just usual EZ Update


I think they didn't work, because they mod bios?


----------



## SexySale

dobermann24 said:


> I think they didn't work, because they mod bios?


No, there is ASUS public ABBA BIOS update for X470-F - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...-GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5220.zip
Use regular update for it, because you don't need modded version anymore


----------



## innamed

Tell me please where all information unique to every specific motherboard is stored in a BIOS backup?
I mean serial, ID, MAC and so on.
How to move it from the backup to a new official BIOS?


----------



## Rayleighzero

I wonder if we should Stick with the 5007 Retail Bios.. or Try this 5220 and see how it goes.. im on a X470 PRIME PRO + 2700x


----------



## Draklord

*Still looking for info on how to merge/update AGESA for new cpu support.*



Draklord said:


> Hi all I know I am sounding like a broken record but I am looking for details on what need to be updated to add ryzen 2000/3000 cpu support to the socketed laptop listed below. I have manged to unlock the bios with help from Lostnbios and an SPI programmer but the hope is to add new cpu support to the bios if it is possible but at the moment we are looking for any information on what modules need to be updated to achieve this and any info would be greatly appreciated. Please let me know if you need any other details other than what is below or a copy of my modded bios to look at.
> 
> Thanks once more for and details that you could send my way.
> 
> Old post:
> Asus GL702zc with unlocked bios and SPI programmer update to ryzen 3000
> I have an Asus GL702zc laptop that I have unlocked the bios menus on with help but we are now looking to find out what modules need to be updated to get this laptop able to run a Ryzen 3000 cpu the Laptop is capped at the 65w level but so a 3700X I do have the flash the bios using an SPI programmer at the moment to flash the unlocked bios but I would love to see this laptop run a 3700X it is using a B350 chipset below is the link to the most current bios but I can also provide a copy of mine be that the menus are on locked and functional for memory and ram setting. Any help in determining what would need to be updated to get Ryzen 3000 running on this laptop would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ROG-...pecifications/
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/G...702ZCAS305.zip



Please see the above me and a few others are looking for information that would let us to update this laptops bios to support 2 and 3rd gen Ryzen 65W cpus. The bios is locked like all asus bios but I do have a spi programmer and have since unlocked the cpu/ram settings as well as just about every other setting in the bios I have also done the microcode update but it did not change or add the latest AGESA to it. Any help in determining what we would need to update in this bios would be a great help and I can provide a copy of my current modded bios if that would be of any help as well. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rayleighzero

sideeffect said:


> @Rayleighzero
> 
> Most of the need for modded BIOS is from 300 series owners because PBO and Scalar are missing on those boards. As you already have a well featured x470 I doupt you would need a mod BIOS.
> 
> If I had your board it would probably be official 4207 because it has good performance with 2700x or 4801 if I could gain enough extra RAM frequency to compensate for the slight loss in performance at same frequencies.


what if u went all the way to 5007.. is there a way to go back to 4207 or should i just go for the modded version?


----------



## sideeffect

With the latest BIOSes PBO and Scalar are also there by default and unlocking the AMD CBS menu doesn't have any extra options for the 3000 series. All the old options are not revealed anymore but are still there with 2000 series. 

The only thing worth modding now is the Spead spectrum toggle and possibly VDDP voltage which are still hidden but work. The ASUS BIOS is so unified now that it's probably same for all the B350/B450 boards with just a few different options locked. They even added the option for BCLK to my BIOS locked of course and it doesn't work even when unlocked because the motherboard also needs external clock generator.


----------



## kilogrm70

sideeffect said:


> With the latest BIOSes PBO and Scalar are also there by default and unlocking the AMD CBS menu doesn't have any extra options for the 3000 series. All the old options are not revealed anymore but are still there with 2000 series.
> 
> The only thing worth modding now is the Spead spectrum toggle and possibly VDDP voltage which are still hidden but work. The ASUS BIOS is so unified now that it's probably same for all the B350/B450 boards with just a few different options locked. They even added the option for BCLK to my BIOS locked of course and it doesn't work even when unlocked because the motherboard also needs external clock generator.


How do you mod the Spead spectrum toggle?


----------



## sideeffect

For ASUS it's under Ai tweaker section. You just need to use AMIBCP to change Access/Use to USER.


----------



## Sel3

Hello, guys.
I need your help.
So, I decided to downgrade my bios for Crosshair VII (7) Wifi from 2801 to 2603, after that i want to update bios using this guide to 2703 and then install modbios using this faq.
What did I do:
1. I've downgraded from 2801 to 2603 using bios flashback functionality
2. I've prepared flash to upgrade bios (download CAP file from ASUS site and put it to my usb flash.)
3. Loaded from flash and tried to flash new bios using this command:
Afuefix64 2703.cap /P /B /N /K /CLRCFG (and Ive tried this one Afuefix64 2703.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG)
When I press enter i got message:
"ROM file size does not match existing BIOS size"
I thought - well let's select 2603.cap (that I was flashed by flashback)
and the same result I got! - "ROM file size does not match existing BIOS size"

So, I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. 
Should I unpack bios by uefitool or what?
Can somebody help me, please?

=====
Update:
I've tried to "unpack" cap file using UefiTool and got same result (diff 4096 bytes between rom and cap files)

=====
Update #2:
Is there any way to flash 32 mb bios? As i got - Afuefix64 can't use 32 mb size bioses.

=====
Update #3:
No way to use Afuefix64 for > 16 mb bioses. 


I'll leave this message for other ppl who need help.


----------



## kilogrm70

sideeffect said:


> For ASUS it's under Ai tweaker section. You just need to use AMIBCP to change Access/Use to USER.


I followed your instructions and did the flash. I was able to see the spread spectrum option, but when I selected disable nothing changed. I got the same result when I went with enable. Is there something I missed?


----------



## Reous

In latest Bios versions Spread Spectrum only work with a Ryzen 3000 CPU.


----------



## Knodl

sideeffect said:


> For ASUS it's under Ai tweaker section. You just need to use AMIBCP to change Access/Use to USER.



If I open 5220 BIOS with AMIBCP, it only shows PCI IRQ Routing, DMI Tables and BIOS Features.
Edit: nvm, had an outdated AMIBCP version


----------



## sideeffect

Knodl said:


> If I open 5220 BIOS with AMIBCP, it only shows PCI IRQ Routing, DMI Tables and BIOS Features.


What Motherboard do you have? Possibly you won't be able to edit your BIOS, the latest released AMIBCP doesn't work on all boards especially the premium boards. I have added the latest version that I think is out below and a picture of how my BIOS looks.

Starting with 5220 for me when saving the BIOS it says "Saving secure capsule as unsigned" and apparantly you can't flash unsigned BIOSes on 32MB ROM chips so disabling spread spectrum may only be possible on older motherboards with 16MB ROM chips like most of the ASUS b350/x370 and some of the 400 series motherboards.


----------



## Knodl

Strix X470-F


Edit: damn, it works with your AMIBCP version. Thx for sharing it mate!


----------



## mtrai

sideeffect said:


> What Motherboard do you have? Possibly you won't be able to edit your BIOS, the latest released AMIBCP doesn't work on all boards especially the premium boards. I have added the latest version that I think is out below and a picture of how my BIOS looks.
> 
> Starting with 5220 for me when saving the BIOS it says "Saving secure capsule as unsigned" and apparantly you can't flash unsigned BIOSes on 32MB ROM chips so disabling spread spectrum may only be possible on older motherboards with 16MB ROM chips like most of the ASUS b350/x370 and some of the 400 series motherboards.



5.02.0031 is the latest version and will be the latest version for a very long time. Once a vendor gets a newer version is how we know AMI has updated AMIBCP. We then have to wait for it to leak into the wild. As we did a number of months ago. Actually the same version can be months to years before a new update. Generally they mostly work with the minor version changes.

And that depends on how you saved it. There is a way to not lose the secure capsule as unsigned. You have to just save it from the original bios file you opened and changed. So either make a copy and rename before editing and then save or just save and let it replace it. What I do is create a seperate working folding with the bios before editing and just save. When you save as it you lose the signing. Also when you go to close amibcp it will ask you do you want to save. The answer is no since you you already saved it..if you click yes you lose the signed bios as well.


----------



## sideeffect

Okay thanks for the tip mtrai. Tested and got it working now (without unsigned message) as long as I extract it first from the .cap using the UEFITool then save without renaming like you mentioned it no longer has message.


----------



## mtrai

sideeffect said:


> Okay thanks for the tip mtrai. Tested and got it working now (without unsigned message) as long as I extract it first from the .cap using the UEFITool then save without renaming like you mentioned it no longer has message.


You do not even to extract just save the way I said just using AMIBCP. You should be able to skip that first step in the original instructions.


----------



## SexySale

Hi @mtrai,

I have done the same, but for some reason EZ update shows message: Selected file is not a proper BIOS.

Any idea about it?


----------



## mtrai

SexySale said:


> Hi @mtrai,
> 
> I have done the same, but for some reason EZ update shows message: Selected file is not a proper BIOS.
> 
> Any idea about it?


Not sure which board you have but you will either need afufix64 from a bootable usb or flashrom that the stilt posted the large combo bios. IF you bios is only 16mb you can use flashback however ez flash will not work.


----------



## SexySale

mtrai said:


> Not sure which board you have but you will either need afufix64 from a bootable usb or flashrom that the stilt posted the large combo bios. IF you bios is only 16mb you can use flashback however ez flash will not work.


Thank you for fast reply.

My board is ASUS X470-F.
I was using 5220 last BIOS CAP file and enabled Spread Spectrum option and just save using AMIBCP.

Do you really think I should use Flashrom?


----------



## mtrai

SexySale said:


> Thank you for fast reply.
> 
> My board is ASUS X470-F.
> I was using 5220 last BIOS CAP file and enabled Spread Spectrum option and just save using AMIBCP.
> 
> Do you really think I should use Flashrom?


Yeah it works just fine


----------



## SexySale

mtrai said:


> Yeah it works just fine


Ok, tried it but it has error.
Same BIOS not touched flash fine... is AMIBCP changing something?


----------



## Knodl

@*SexySale* :


"SB Clock Spread Spectrum" I guess?
Before flashing... backup your UUID/SN/MAC using this batch file.


Edit: AFAIK the file is too large, so we will have to resize it.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...k-patched-bioses-3rd-gen-26.html#post28138404


----------



## SexySale

Knodl said:


> @*SexySale* :
> 
> 
> "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" I guess?
> Before flashing... backup your UUID/SN/MAC using this batch file.
> 
> 
> Edit: AFAIK the file is too large, so we will have to resize it.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...k-patched-bioses-3rd-gen-26.html#post28138404


Yes...

Have you did it?
If you did, can you send me that file if you successfully flashed it.

Edit: I did it. However, there is SB Clock Spread Spectrum option missing [emoji25]


----------



## Knodl

hm. did you set it to USER or Supervisor inside the Access/Use column?


----------



## SexySale

Knodl said:


> hm. did you set it to USER or Supervisor inside the Access/Use column?


Same as your screenshot - USER.
Do you have that option?
If you do, can you send me your bios file you used?


----------



## Knodl

No luck either! And I think I know why...


translated @Reous:

_AMIBCP can only open the first BIOS file, which is only responsible for Zen / Zen +. You would have to extract the second bios file via the hex editor so that you can edit it with AMIBCP and then edit it again via the hex editor._
Source


----------



## SexySale

Knodl said:


> No luck either! And I think I know why...
> 
> 
> translated @Reous:
> 
> _AMIBCP can only open the first BIOS file, which is only responsible for Zen / Zen +. You would have to extract the second bios file via the hex editor so that you can edit it with AMIBCP and then edit it again via the hex editor._
> Source


Well...shoot! I hoped [emoji25]
Only hope remains that Shamino do it instead of us or we get already fixed BIOS version.


----------



## sideeffect

mtrai said:


> You do not even to extract just save the way I said just using AMIBCP. You should be able to skip that first step in the original instructions.


If I save/overwrite the original cap file I still get the unsigned message. If I extract the rom and save then I don't. It doesn't really matter as I can still flash it on my motherboard.


----------



## mtrai

sideeffect said:


> If I save/overwrite the original cap file I still get the unsigned message. If I extract the rom and save then I don't. It doesn't really matter as I can still flash it on my motherboard.


I have not had to extract it since this last amibcp are changing the original file name you opened? But as long as it works does not matter.


----------



## Reous

You guys need to flash the 32MB bios with the modified flashrom from The Stilt. You also have to remove the signature from the bios with UEFITool. The file size must be 32768KB to flash it with flashrom.


----------



## SexySale

Reous said:


> You guys need to flash the 32MB bios with the modified flashrom from The Stilt. You also have to remove the signature from the bios with UEFITool. The file size must be 32768KB to flash it with flashrom.


Hi @Reous, thank you for joining this discussion. 

We did that with removing 1000h in Hex editor, using Flashrom. Everything worked fine.

However, problem is that our changes in AMIBCP regarding visibility of SB Clock Spread Spectrum option in BIOS is not working.
@Knodl mention you already wrote on that subject:



> translated @Reous:
> 
> _AMIBCP can only open the first BIOS file, which is only responsible for Zen / Zen +. You would have to extract the second bios file via the hex editor so that you can edit it with AMIBCP and then edit it again via the hex editor._
> Source


Any way around it so changes in BIOS file are visible for Zen 2 users?

TL;DR: Flashrom flashing BIOS worked, but changes from AMIBCP are not visible.


----------



## Reous

Oh, it was i bit late and i only saw your screen yesterday 

It is like The Stilt mentioned here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...k-patched-bioses-3rd-gen-45.html#post28157386

Copy the Zen2 part to a new file, save it and make your chances with AMIBCP. Then copy the modified part back to the original bios with removed signature.


----------



## SexySale

Excellent, thank you @Reous or should I say: Danke [emoji3]

I will try it and let you know...

Update: Yes, it worked!
I will see is there any difference or not, but explanation of creating editable BIOS version for Zen 2 worked great! 
Vielen Dank @Reous [emoji3]


----------



## Knodl

Dankeschön @Reous!


What values did you chose for your modded prime bios?
USER - disabled - disabled?
(Access - Failsafe - Optimal)



@SexySale
Finally! We will definitely gain +0.1 FPS!
100 looks more beautiful than 99.80 though.


----------



## Eder

SexySale said:


> Excellent, thank you @Reous or should I say: Danke [emoji3]
> 
> I will try it and let you know...
> 
> Update: Yes, it worked!
> I will see is there any difference or not, but explanation of creating editable BIOS version for Zen 2 worked great!
> Vielen Dank @Reous [emoji3]


Would you mind sharing the x470-F mod?


----------



## SexySale

Here is modded 5220 BIOS for Asus X470-F with fixed SB Clock Spread Spectrum and working bus clock 100Mhz:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bufaae50BLhBXp_1gMRF9uR9Tnqlvcgh/view?usp=sharing

*NOTE: Do this at your own risk.*
*Follow flashing instruction from here https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...4-agesa-fw-stack-patched-bioses-3rd-gen.html*



Knodl said:


> Dankeschön Reous!
> 
> What values did you chose for your modded prime bios?
> USER - disabled - disabled?
> (Access - Failsafe - Optimal)


Yes: USER - Disabled - Disabled


----------



## Reous

Glad to hear it worked. Enjoy 100MHz BCLK


----------



## Knodl

If you want to, you can put your personal MAC, SN and UUID back into the BIOS.
https://github.com/LongSoft/FD44Editor/releases


----------



## SexySale

Knodl said:


> If you want to, you can put your personal MAC, SN and UUID back into the BIOS.
> https://github.com/LongSoft/FD44Editor/releases


Yes, I have seen it... I will 
Thank you.


----------



## Knodl

Finally...


----------



## SexySale

Knodl said:


> Finally...


\o/


----------



## DrGuns4Hands

Alright, I've spent the last hour or so searching through this thread for what I want to do, but can't find anything on it.

I'm wanting to take my current Bios and change the Max CPU Boost Clock Override in the AI Tweaker -> PBO section up from 200 to 300. It looks like there is a text string I could change, but I suspect that those values would only change the prompts in the text in the bios menu and not the values that the mobo feeds to the processor. What are the steps I'd need to do to make this change or are we still at a point that this hasn't been worked out yet on the latest BIOS.

ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming.


----------



## nbot

Draklord said:


> Please see the above me and a few others are looking for information that would let us to update this laptops bios to support 2 and 3rd gen Ryzen 65W cpus. The bios is locked like all asus bios but I do have a spi programmer and have since unlocked the cpu/ram settings as well as just about every other setting in the bios I have also done the microcode update but it did not change or add the latest AGESA to it. Any help in determining what we would need to update in this bios would be a great help and I can provide a copy of my current modded bios if that would be of any help as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Hey guys - I'll second this request - happy to help with that. For me the main goal would be unlocking newer Ryzen CPUs. GL702ZC stock bios allows only 1800x max and I wouldn't hold my breath for Asus future updates

Btw. - since I'm new here - can you please point me to some beginner's resources? I have some dev background so maybe I'd be able to investigate this myself. Which SPI programmer would you recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## Draklord

I am using the one in the link below and that clip will save your sanity. Before you do anything make sure you get a 100% verified backup of your bios. 

CH341A 24 25 Series EEPROM Flash BIOS USB Programmer + SOIC8 SOP8 Clip Adapter Module

https://www.amazon.com/AiTrip-CH341...t=&hvlocphy=9031529&hvtargid=pla-819209743388


----------



## nbot

Draklord said:


> I am using the one in the link below and that clip will save your sanity. Before you do anything make sure you get a 100% verified backup of your bios.
> 
> CH341A 24 25 Series EEPROM Flash BIOS USB Programmer + SOIC8 SOP8 Clip Adapter Module
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AiTrip-CH341...t=&hvlocphy=9031529&hvtargid=pla-819209743388


Thank you very much. Can you point me to some must read resources?

For those wondering if Asus will support newer Ryzens for this model I got their response today and they are not planning to upgrade mobile mobos. I bought this laptop because I knew the CPU is not soldered to MB so I could potentially upgrade it in the future and the laptop wasn't really cheap. Desktop boards with the same chipset were updated by them.
I'm really disappointed with their response and this is my last purchase from this company. AMD washed their hands too saying it's up to vendor (sort of expected anyway)


Without Bios upgrade there are 2 options only:
- Upgrade to Ryzen 1800x without any huge performance gain
- Upgrade to 1920X and watch the laptop burning 


I downloaded Bioses for desktop boards Prime B350 Plus and Prime B350M-A and I can see some AGESA related modules in there but at the moment I need to read how it actually works.


----------



## nbot

Update from me - I was able to replace microcodes with UBU and prepare a new Bios based on v. 306. Unfortunately I'm not able to create bios backup with SPI programmer because god damn Asus placed Bios chip underneath heat sink. So this means unscrewing heat sink and repasting everything just to make a backup copy in case flashing goes wrong 
Do I really need a backup of Bios? Can the microcodes update brick MB if something is broken?


----------



## sideeffect

They released a new BIOS for some ASUS boards version 5222 2019/10/25 - Improve system stability. The AGESA and SMU are the same seems like a very minor change so I think I will skip it and wait for new AGESA unless anyone has noticed increased stability at higher FCLK or anything useful?


----------



## Draklord

nbot said:


> Update from me - I was able to replace microcodes with UBU and prepare a new Bios based on v. 306. Unfortunately I'm not able to create bios backup with SPI programmer because god damn Asus placed Bios chip underneath heat sink. So this means unscrewing heat sink and repasting everything just to make a backup copy in case flashing goes wrong
> Do I really need a backup of Bios? Can the microcodes update brick MB if something is broken?


Do not flash this bios with out a spi backup it will go wrong I know from experience also you have to flash all bios's on this laptop with an spi programmer. Now i have some good news and bad the Bios is not under the heat sync its on the other side of the motherboard and you can actually remove the motherboard with out taking the heat sync off. Let me know if you want the details for doing it this way.


----------



## nbot

Draklord said:


> Do not flash this bios with out a spi backup it will go wrong I know from experience also you have to flash all bios's on this laptop with an spi programmer. Now i have some good news and bad the Bios is not under the heat sync its on the other side of the motherboard and you can actually remove the motherboard with out taking the heat sync off. Let me know if you want the details for doing it this way.


Ok, I'm pretty sure I saw it underneath the GPU heat sink part, but I might be wrong 
Any details would be really apprieciated. 
Some more questions:
- How far did you go with modding? If you have any pictures showing Bios chip it would be really cool.
- Few pages ago you mentioned you have unlocked Bios. What is exactly unlocked there?
- Is it 25XXX or 24XXX EPROM ?
- Did you try to patch CPU microcodes with most recent UBU and flash it? Did it work?
- Were you able to lunch Windows with microcodes updated? Any BSODs ?
- Have you tried the modded Bios with Ryzen 3rd gen CPU ?

Thanks


----------



## nbot

Also - does anybody know if PMU update is required step to handle newer Ryzens?


----------



## 2600ryzen

I'm trying to update my b350 asus tuf gaming to a 5007 modded bios but when I tried to update the official 5007 bios in step 1 I get "error 4 signature incorrect" and it wont update. Anyone know why the first step would not be working for me? I updated to the official 5007 bios from ezflasher and it worked fine there.


Edit - Nevermind I got it figured out now.


----------



## Draklord

nbot said:


> Ok, I'm pretty sure I saw it underneath the GPU heat sink part, but I might be wrong
> Any details would be really apprieciated.
> Some more questions:
> - How far did you go with modding? If you have any pictures showing Bios chip it would be really cool.
> - Few pages ago you mentioned you have unlocked Bios. What is exactly unlocked there?
> - Is it 25XXX or 24XXX EPROM ?
> - Did you try to patch CPU microcodes with most recent UBU and flash it? Did it work?
> - Were you able to lunch Windows with microcodes updated? Any BSODs ?
> - Have you tried the modded Bios with Ryzen 3rd gen CPU ?
> 
> Thanks


Been traveling i will get you the photos this week sorry for the delay.
1. my bios is fully unlocked for all features. The down side is once its unlocked you need to manually setup the fan curve in the bios. 
2. If i recall right i think its a 24xx.
3. I have patched the micro codes using UBU if you look at what it says it patched you'll find that it did not add the missing micro code for zen+ or zen2.
4. i was able to boot with the patched codes no problem.
5. As the bios still reports the AGESA for the chips it was originally shipped with i have not tried adding a zen+ or zen2 based cpu.


----------



## nbot

Draklord said:


> Been traveling i will get you the photos this week sorry for the delay.
> 1. my bios is fully unlocked for all features. The down side is once its unlocked you need to manually setup the fan curve in the bios.
> 2. If i recall right i think its a 24xx.
> 3. I have patched the micro codes using UBU if you look at what it says it patched you'll find that it did not add the missing micro code for zen+ or zen2.
> 4. i was able to boot with the patched codes no problem.
> 5. As the bios still reports the AGESA for the chips it was originally shipped with i have not tried adding a zen+ or zen2 based cpu.


I decided to stop the investigation process for now because it's the only laptop I have currently and I use it for work so if it goes to hell I have nothing to work on 
But in my case when I run UBU it actually replaced some microcodes - have you been using the most up to date UBU version?

I'm not sure if replacing microcodes would be enough, because there might be some other modules that need to be replaced too. But as I said I'm a newbie and don't take my word for granted... Maybe somebody more experienced could chime in? I think the ultimate test would be plugging in newer CPUs and see if that works

I found the other chip on the back side of MB as you mentioned but you can still post pictures so others might find it useful in the future

Can you post modified BIOS image somewhere?


----------



## snipernote

Hello 

Thank you for this lovely information on how to update bios 

I have 2 questions :
1. Can i use *Afuefix64 aew.f10c /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG or it should be .cap ?*
Motherboard is x570 aorus elite wifi and i usually update bios via Qflash ( i have problem with xmp on my motherboard cannot boot when i turn it on ram is 16gbx2 corsair ddr4 3200 cl16 hynix afr on latest update Which is f10c , on bios F3b was working fine )
2. If xmp still have problem on F10c do you recommend i flash F3b back ?


Update : i tried flashing using afuefix64 and afugan and both give error 46 ... Only way i can flash bios without qflash is from dos ans efiflash app from gigabyte


----------



## evilhf

*MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON MEMORY LOCKED AT 2133MHz*

Hello guys, can you help me?
I have an MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon card with G.Skill F4-4000C17-16GTRS memories.
Not 1003 ABBA and earlier bios can run my memory on 3733mhz cl14.
Now, with the latest release of bios 1004 patch B, my memory gets stuck 2133mhz!
If you set XMP the system will not boot and I hear 3 long whistles.
If I put exactly the same timings and frequency I used in the previous bios successfully, in this bios I also have no boot and 3 long whistles.
Could you modify something in bios to correct this problem?
I sent a ticket to MSI about the problem and they informed me that my memory is not in the board's QVL and they recommended me to use the old bios 1003 where it is stable.


----------



## geronimo

It's really a laugh when they recommend using RAM from QVL. I mean c'mon the list of mem is very limited at least for my mainboard.


----------



## SkyRE

Hi Everybody,

I've found BIOS from QNAP for Zen+ series CPUs. HW itself built for Zen series (TS-x77 series).
I updated its microcodes using UBU.
After that I replaced some EPYC microcode (800F12) to Zen2 (870F10) using hexeditor.
I even extracted not latest 870F10 microcode from Gygabyte BIOS and replaced using hexeditor same way and updated it using UBU to latest version. Checked md5 and they have match.
MMTool showed that all 8xxFxx microcodes are placed in Padding section, so no need to look for GUIDs and so on.
I've looked for all blocks from *1usmus* and it seems that PMU is 0.0.7.2.

Could somebody check is all was done correctly with these mods. Because brick few $K NAS is not so good perspective.


----------



## Mckol

Hello, I have tried using this method to flash official BIOS on my MSI B350 PC MATE motherboard after a beta update broke M-Flash, unfortunately it no longer posts, it doesn't support flashback nor does it have dual bios. I have tried taking out the cmos batterry and unplugging the pc for a few minutes but that didn't change anything. More details about what exactly happened are in this thread: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ate-beta-bios-broke-m-flash.html#post28215408

Note: I only used Afuefix64 and not Afugan because I figured they both did the same thing and the second one was only used for flashing a BIOS modification.

Is there any way for me to try and fix it myself? Or is sending it to a service center the only option left?

Edit: I have looked around and it seems that you can flash the bios chip externally with an SPI programmer using the JSPI header on the motherboard, I've found the exact bios chip model and the datasheet so I'm gonna look into that.


----------



## Nicolaj

Is there a thread for asrock boards?


----------



## x58haze

A request for Asrock Ab350 fatality k4 Gaming for cpu summit ridge (1st generation ryzen) Cause Asrock doesn't care about 1st ryzen generation they didn't put spread spectrum among others importat features


----------



## neosnake

*C7HWIFI*



1usmus said:


> *ASUS X470 MODS* 4008 - 0601
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=18fUaixe--0MKbgIjf8bDWMwqXYXV0uVD
> 
> *PRIME-X470-PRO-ASUS-4011mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-ln0w3_yTC0K1dQLLpPVZYX9FH3DaYOb
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X470-I-GAMING-ASUS-0601mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PIbOY2uDt9neVcQz7sv9H7clMru3kED9
> 
> *TUF-X470-PLUS-GAMING-SI-4008mod*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ar6lTi8fu_awq3zRzrSKG9c44Pmd8pxo



I've modded a Asus Crosshair 7 WIFI *(WIFI Version Only)* BIOS. (version 2901)

All the functions in the AMD_CBS and the main BIOS have been unlocked. Currently using it as a daily driver, better stability with overclocking.

You need to use BIOS Flashback to flash the file, the file is already named for the flashback function.

Please only use this with the WIFI Version or it will brick your board (That's if the file will flash on the non WIFI version at all)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/16p0ySBZv41xofbsGVVqDB5fyrF5J_I8X/view?usp=sharing



_If anyone has the standard CH7 motherboard and want there bios modded, give me a shout_


----------



## Kildar

Is there a way to just flash the MEBK on a ASUS C6H?


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

neosnake said:


> I've modded a Asus Crosshair 7 WIFI *(WIFI Version Only)* BIOS. (version 2901)
> 
> All the functions in the AMD_CBS and the main BIOS have been unlocked. Currently using it as a daily driver, better stability with overclocking.
> 
> You need to use BIOS Flashback to flash the file, the file is already named for the flashback function.
> 
> Please only use this with the WIFI Version or it will brick your board (That's if the file will flash on the non WIFI version at all)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/16p0ySBZv41xofbsGVVqDB5fyrF5J_I8X/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> _If anyone has the standard CH7 motherboard and want there bios modded, give me a shout_



hello neosnake,


I have the Standard CH7 Motherboard would you be so nice and try to mod these 2 bios version for me ?


1002 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1379d9PNT6OiVSfYR8aARmBN7pYNMxw6c/view?usp=sharing




3004
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VHfDAkviSIbyDbUdZYqrMnunAC_22F60/view?usp=sharing

Thanks in advance Fuchs


----------



## dajez

Is there a reason for there not being any x570 bios mods?


----------



## bernek

Is there anything interesting for an old ASROCK AB350 Pro4 ? I've seen this bios for download on official site it says 6.20 and Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3 ABBA.

I have a Ryzen 5 2600X is there anything that can help me ? (I also have a Ryzen 5 2600 non X that overclocks the same ...) I was hoping to get 4.3 - 4.4 on all cores on the X but doesnt seem to work.


----------



## OneB1t

is it possible to crossflash bios from ASUS PRIME B350M-E to ASUS PRIME A320M-K?
or it is going to fail miserable? :-D

im waiting for 1.8V CH341 adapter from aliexpress

EDIT: decided to give it go without adapter so i selected B350M-E BIOS as donor as it looks nearly same as A320M-K (only difference i can think of is vrm and DVI port)
Operation was sucessfull using AFUWIN with no-check ID option selected i flashed all blocks except EC which is write protected (which is maybe problem i have with OC :-/)
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=318206&thumb=1
MB is booting up as B350M-E and i can install AI SUITE3 inside system and lower multiplier with it (also new option for overclock appeared inside bios) 

but overclock of my 200GE is still not working for some reason i can go lower clocks on GPU using https://github.com/FlyGoat/RyzenAdj and lower multiplier on CPU using AI SUITE3 but higher values are still ignored :-(
any idea?

AMD Ryzen master is unable to do anything (not even lower multiplier or GPU clock)



EDIT2: LOL i just managed to somehow overclock my GPU but i have no idea how that happened   so this is probably first VEGA 3 inside 200GE running OC

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=318242&thumb=1


----------



## Pedrozun

Knodl said:


> Finally...


how can i do this with the bios 5406?


----------



## Fire Lion

Hey. Maybe someone will help with the asus tuf x570 wifi.
I tried to make a backup of the BIOS through flashrom:

flashrom.exe -p internal -r tuf.bin

The backup is saved and I edit it through AMIBCP- I turn on the visibility of the BCLK points for example.

Then flashing my BIOS:

flashrom.exe -p internal -w tuf.bin
Found chipset "AMD FP4/FP5/AM4" with PCI ID 1022:790e.
Enabling flash write... SPI base address is at 0xfec10000
Found Winbond flash chip "W25Q256JW" (32768 kB, SPI) mapped at physical address 0xfe000000.
Chip status register is 0x00.
This chip may contain one-time programmable memory. flashrom cannot read
and may never be able to write it, hence it may not be able to completely
clone the contents of this chip (see man page for details).
Flash image seems to be a legacy BIOS. Disabling coreboot-related checks.
Block protection is disabled.
Reading old flash chip contents... done.
Erase/write done.
Verifying flash... VERIFIED.
Restoring MMIO space at fe810022
Restoring MMIO space at fe810000

And my changes in AMIBCP do not apply.


----------



## jdebruin

...


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

aGeoM said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Vento, I was able to do a partial mod ( unlocking menu items ) on the latest RSB350F5204 with AMIBCP 5.02.0023 ( was the one I had in that moment, 31 will do too). I didn't updated SMU because 1st it was already updated relatively to the Tutorial and 2nd because I "think" (I've been way from PC's for some time, so I'm trying to get updated  ) it is for Matisse CPU's. I still have Summit Ridge CPU's and I don't know the search KEY for them to apply the respective mod. You can safely use UBU for updating CPU mCode, GOP, OPROM etc..
> 
> All my personal modded BIOSes "obey" to the fowling method for keeping original serial#, UUID , MACs, etc, and get rid of the CAPSULE header:
> 
> 1- AFUWINGUI dump motherboard original BIOS to backup all info and later if needed to be FD44Edited ( ex. when I want to flash a @*1usmus* modded BIOS) .
> 
> 2- EZFLASH updated original BIOS version.
> 
> 3- AFUWINGUI dump BIOS.
> 
> 4- MOD dumped BIOS.
> 
> 5- AFUGAN modded BIOS.
> 
> Use a dumped BIOS to do 1 or 2 changes with AMIBCP to see if it works, if it do... then go for the rest
> 
> PS: Hope your exams' went well





If i undesrstood correctly this method safes the digital signature ?



Can EZFlash be used with this method ?


greetings


----------



## neosnake

:/


----------



## neosnake

bernek said:


> Is there anything interesting for an old ASROCK AB350 Pro4 ? I've seen this bios for download on official site it says 6.20 and Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.3 ABBA.
> 
> I have a Ryzen 5 2600X is there anything that can help me ? (I also have a Ryzen 5 2600 non X that overclocks the same ...) I was hoping to get 4.3 - 4.4 on all cores on the X but doesnt seem to work.


Unless you have a really good chip then there is no way your getting 4.3-4.4 on all cores. I have the 2700x and the latest AGESA update from ASUS/AMD and I can still only get about 4.1 all core with a custom loop. Honestly if you want high CPU core clocks go for one of the new Ryzen 9 chips and drop it in your board if it supports it, you should be able to unlock the PCIE 4.0 lanes as well if your board supports it.

EDIT: on that note I can get around 4300mhz by setting the CPU clocks to 4000mhz and the FSB to 106ish mhz. Try that out and see if you have any improvement


----------



## neosnake

:/


----------



## jdebruin

...


----------



## GrumpNutz

neosnake said:


> Hey,
> 
> Unfortunately the 1002 is a no go, i guess you've updated to a later AGESA which means you cant flash back to it. I've just finished modding the 3004 for the WiFi variant. Could you flash the 3004 to your system and use AFUWIN to make a backup of it so that i can edit the option files, they are not accessible unless you flash the cap file and make a rom backup.
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> 
> Latest AFUWIN -: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Fd8FANuvKGlpHVl12xcTK9QiPeA7nsfV/view?usp=sharing


Can I grab a copy of the CH7 WiFi 3004 modded bios?

Regards
Mark


----------



## Eder

I've made a mod for Asus x470-F https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1740924-asus-470-f-bios-mod.html

Thanks for al the great info in this thread!


----------



## Knodl

Pedrozun said:


> how can i do this with the bios 5406?



check the post above


----------



## jj-191

OneB1t said:


> is it possible to crossflash bios from ASUS PRIME B350M-E to ASUS PRIME A320M-K?
> or it is going to fail miserable? :-D
> 
> im waiting for 1.8V CH341 adapter from aliexpress
> 
> EDIT: decided to give it go without adapter so i selected B350M-E BIOS as donor as it looks nearly same as A320M-K (only difference i can think of is vrm and DVI port)
> Operation was sucessfull using AFUWIN with no-check ID option selected i flashed all blocks except EC which is write protected (which is maybe problem i have with OC :-/)
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=318206&thumb=1
> MB is booting up as B350M-E and i can install AI SUITE3 inside system and lower multiplier with it (also new option for overclock appeared inside bios)
> 
> but overclock of my 200GE is still not working for some reason i can go lower clocks on GPU using https://github.com/FlyGoat/RyzenAdj and lower multiplier on CPU using AI SUITE3 but higher values are still ignored :-(
> any idea?
> 
> AMD Ryzen master is unable to do anything (not even lower multiplier or GPU clock)
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: LOL i just managed to somehow overclock my GPU but i have no idea how that happened   so this is probably first VEGA 3 inside 200GE running OC
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=318242&thumb=1


dear
could you please send me details of this?
i have asus a320m-k + 200ge and i wanna do this.


----------



## Touw

Franklin19 said:


> Hello tell me for what instructions need to update the latest official bios on mod bios 1.32 for MSI MEG X399 Creation ?





1usmus said:


> first page
> 
> *Afuefix64 name_bios /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*


Any idea where to download the latest modded MSI MEG X399 Creation BIOS? Latest official from MSI seems 7B92v13 with release date 2019-04-11.

Thnx!


----------



## neosnake

GrumpNutz said:


> Can I grab a copy of the CH7 WiFi 3004 modded bios?
> 
> Regards
> Mark


Hey,

Yeah sure, sorry been off on a long hiatus lol

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xcU3NKipPlj_evZz81hVhYFkzhFvtzsS/view?usp=sharing

You will have to flash this using the dos version of AMI FUU as its a rom file ('This is shown on the guides, which are located on the first page'). Please use the version that is listed in the guide. Flash the original from ASUS then flash my modded bios using AFUDOS with the /GAN option.


----------



## GrumpNutz

Thx


----------



## morecs

so, can anyone make a 1.0.0.4 mod for the b-350-f strix? (w/ spread spectrum disabled?)

the tutorial just goes over my head, sorry, but I'd really appreciate some help


----------



## neosnake

morecs said:


> so, can anyone make a 1.0.0.4 mod for the b-350-f strix? (w/ spread spectrum disabled?)
> 
> the tutorial just goes over my head, sorry, but I'd really appreciate some help


I can have a look for you, you'll need to do a backup of that bios using AFUWIN so that I can access the options.


----------



## neosnake

GrumpNutz said:


> Thx


No problem 

Ill try and mod and post the newest bios releases as they come out, i'm also looking to add PCIE 4.0 back into the bios options. Have tried but it corrupts my graphics output ATM, this is most probably due to me having a 2xxx series CPU.


----------



## tjfgoncalves

Is there a thread/post/guide with an explanation for the purpose of all these unlocked bios settings?

Enviado do meu RMX1971 através do Tapatalk


----------



## akw2312

Hi,

I've an ASRock Rack B450D4U-V1L motherboard,
ASRock has locked most options on AMD CBS menu.

Can anyone make a mod bios to unlock this options?

Thank you.

BIOS file: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Bfcnscv_8vtlQdCytxP3tMZvzFWJ97It


----------



## tyezh

Can someone make a mod and test if the previous generation's setting to disable the PSP is compatible with the 570X? Or is there any option for this in some form or another already available in this latest chipset bios? I imagine there is a way to probe and verify if it worked via TPM accessibility. I'd test on the Tuf 570x Gaming Plus (non wifi).


----------



## aGeoM

Wuest3nFuchs said:


> If i undesrstood correctly this method safes the digital signature ?
> 
> 
> 
> Can EZFlash be used with this method ?
> 
> 
> greetings


Hi
Sorry for late reply, no this method does not save digital signature, and no you can´t use EZflash to flash modded bios.

Be well...


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

thank you very much for the info.at least i had a few issues with latest bios according to my rams so i flashed back via ezflash and all seems good again.
i think i leave it as it is, so no modbios,cause im too much afraid of breaking it .

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bim

*Mod Request: Gigabyte B450M DS3H cTDP setting*

Hi People.
Could someone plz help me out making the cTDP section available in my Gigabyte B450M DS3H Bios (Page: https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/B450M-DS3H-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios) (Bios F50: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/BIOS/mb_bios_b450m-ds3h_f50_n.zip)? I want to restrict the Ryzen 2400G in my HTPC to 45W, but the menu is not there... 
I tried modding it myself, but the sections and enable flags look totally different to me.


----------



## Synoxia

neosnake said:


> I've modded a Asus Crosshair 7 WIFI *(WIFI Version Only)* BIOS. (version 2901)
> 
> All the functions in the AMD_CBS and the main BIOS have been unlocked. Currently using it as a daily driver, better stability with overclocking.
> 
> You need to use BIOS Flashback to flash the file, the file is already named for the flashback function.
> 
> Please only use this with the WIFI Version or it will brick your board (That's if the file will flash on the non WIFI version at all)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/16p0ySBZv41xofbsGVVqDB5fyrF5J_I8X/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> _If anyone has the standard CH7 motherboard and want there bios modded, give me a shout_


Doesn't work for me on ryzen 3k


----------



## neosnake

Synoxia said:


> Doesn't work for me on ryzen 3k


Why don't it work??? I may be able to fix the problem


----------



## Synoxia

neosnake said:


> Why don't it work??? I may be able to fix the problem


Installed the bios, no unlocked options unfortunately


----------



## snipernote

I would love to see a moded version of my mb bios with PBO unlocked for all cpus (2700x installed) as i think i will benefit better from PBO than manual oc to 4.2ghz @ 1.375v

System specs : 
https://valid.x86.fr/251qaa

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synoxia

neosnake said:


> Why don't it work??? I may be able to fix the problem


Yo, no chances to make HPET toggle work on ryzen 3k?


----------



## waltdanger

Here is what I've done so far, with Asus TUF X570 WiFI. 

1. made msdos usb with flashroom, used "flashrom.exe -p internal -r backup.bin" 
2. used HxD to open that backup and selected the second half of the file and exported it
3. used AMIBCP 5.02.0031 on this to set SB Spread Spectrum to "SUPERVISOR" 
4. copied the modifed 16MB part2 file back into the full 32MB bios bin using HxD 
Next step would be to flash the new BIOS bin using flashrom, right?


----------



## Reous

@waltdanger
Looks good so far! Just make sure the file has still 32768 KB.


----------



## Synoxia

Where does one get the new amibcp, is it necessary to mod matisse? Anyone has a working 1.0.0.3abba or 1.0.0.4b with hpet and sb spread spectrum toggles unhidden for Matisse?


----------



## mirzet1976

Synoxia said:


> Where does one get the new amibcp, is it necessary to mod matisse? Anyone has a working 1.0.0.3abba or 1.0.0.4b with hpet and sb spread spectrum toggles unhidden for Matisse?


Here https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html

Where can I find "flashrom" or modded Prime X570-P


----------



## waltdanger

Reous said:


> @waltdanger
> Looks good so far! Just make sure the file has still 32768 KB.


I was hesitant to go forward with the flash due to risk of bricking board but decided to just go for it tonight. 









Success! Spread Spectrum disabled on Asus TUF X570. 









To recap: 
-Turn off your overclocks just in case! Don't want to risk some data corruption as unlikely as it might be.
-Dump your BIOS with flashrom 
-Split it and export the second 16MB chunk with hex editor
-Make changes with AMIBCP5 .31 on that 16MB chunk 
-Merge it back into full 32MB bin
-Flash with flashrom

(this is for ryzen 3800X, i take it the first 16MB of bios is what it used for Ryzen 1000/2000, and the second 16MB chunk for 3000).


----------



## mirzet1976

Again were to find - download "flashrom"


----------



## waltdanger

mirzet1976 said:


> Again were to find - download "flashrom"


https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...04-agesa-fw-stack-patched-bioses-3rd-gen.html 
Bottom of the post has the instructions for it (Flashrom and a modded version of Rufus to allow MS DOS USB creation on Win10)


----------



## Schmuckley

You gotta use AFUDOS to force-flash things.

If you get it it wrong, you'll end up with a frisbee for a motherboard.


----------



## Schmuckley

Mckol said:


> Hello, I have tried using this method to flash official BIOS on my MSI B350 PC MATE motherboard after a beta update broke M-Flash, unfortunately it no longer posts, it doesn't support flashback nor does it have dual bios. I have tried taking out the cmos batterry and unplugging the pc for a few minutes but that didn't change anything. More details about what exactly happened are in this thread: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...ate-beta-bios-broke-m-flash.html#post28215408
> 
> Note: I only used Afuefix64 and not Afugan because I figured they both did the same thing and the second one was only used for flashing a BIOS modification.
> 
> Is there any way for me to try and fix it myself? Or is sending it to a service center the only option left?
> 
> Edit: I have looked around and it seems that you can flash the bios chip externally with an SPI programmer using the JSPI header on the motherboard, I've found the exact bios chip model and the datasheet so I'm gonna look into that.


You can buy a new BIOS chip for around $15


----------



## mirzet1976

Schmuckley said:


> You gotta use AFUDOS to force-flash things.
> 
> If you get it it wrong, you'll end up with a frisbee for a motherboard.


I have used AFUDOS for B450 to mod but for X570 it needs flashrom.


----------



## Schmuckley

mirzet1976 said:


> I have used AFUDOS for B450 to mod but for X570 it needs flashrom.


Thx for info.


----------



## mirzet1976

The mod succeeded


----------



## Schmuckley

mirzet1976 said:


> The mod succeeded


Good deal! This is a good thread!


----------



## waltdanger

mirzet1976 said:


> The mod succeeded


Is BCLK adjustment working for you? No matter what I set, it doesn't change and sticks to 100.


----------



## mirzet1976

waltdanger said:


> Is BCLK adjustment working for you? No matter what I set, it doesn't change and sticks to 100.


I got stuck at 100 to but it's better to see 100 than 99.8.


----------



## cosminmocan

Hey @waltdanger , I also have a x570 tuf (mine's a non wifi version), and I would also like to disable spread spectrum.
What other mods where you able to do on the bios, and would you be willing to do it again  . I would backup my bios and send it to you.

Thanks in advance, and great job !


----------



## waltdanger

Haven't done any other mods, some are easy like the PCH Fan control mod. 
BCLK adjustment doesn't appear to work at all.. I thought it would work but limited to 1mhz steps, but it doesn't take effect and is locked to 100. 

There is also something called Determinism in one of the menus that you have to hex edit to enable with preference for either consistent Power or Performance - I do not know if these apply to Ryzen 3000 chips though, but it sounds like the default is Performance? Anyone play around with this? I wonder if it might change boost behavior if changed to Power, for higher PBO boosts.
https://community.amd.com/thread/223642
https://www.amd.com/system/files/2017-06/Power-Performance-Determinism.pdf


----------



## vtecquila

*Asus Strix B450-f Gaming*

Hello guys , any thoughts of creating a modded bios for the Asus Strix B450-f gaming ?


----------



## t1ago

waltdanger said:


> I was hesitant to go forward with the flash due to risk of bricking board but decided to just go for it tonight.
> 
> To recap:
> -Turn off your overclocks just in case! Don't want to risk some data corruption as unlikely as it might be.
> -Dump your BIOS with flashrom
> -Split it and export the second 16MB chunk with hex editor
> -Make changes with AMIBCP5 .31 on that 16MB chunk
> -Merge it back into full 32MB bin
> -Flash with flashrom
> 
> (this is for ryzen 3800X, i take it the first 16MB of bios is what it used for Ryzen 1000/2000, and the second 16MB chunk for 3000).


 @waltdanger , I have x570 tuf (non wifi version), and like to disable spread spectrum.
What other mods where you able to do on the bios?

How split second part in hex editor?


----------



## mirzet1976

vtecquila said:


> Hello guys , any thoughts of creating a modded bios for the Asus Strix B450-f gaming ?


For X370 -B450 follow this guide - https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html - works with my Tuf B450 Gaming



t1ago said:


> @waltdanger , I have x570 tuf (non wifi version), and like to disable spread spectrum.
> What other mods where you able to do on the bios?
> 
> How split second part in hex editor?


Open X570.ROM in HxD 
Go to Edit - Select block type in Start-offset 1000000 then End-offset 2000000 
Copy selected block paste it to new file in HxD - save close
Open 16MB ROM in AMIBCP edit and put it back to origi bios.ROM and save it as modx570.rom.
Fix Checksumme


----------



## MT441HD

Hey, i have switched boards for my 3700x and am looking to unlock all options from my MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX. Does this guide still work with 32mb flash BIOS like that. I have bios flashback and a backup laptop with a tested and working old Cruzer USB so i'm fine risking, i just want to disable HPET and stuff. Any1?


----------



## ShadowHunterMan

Has any one used flashrom to downgrade a bios on the Asus x570-p?

Any help you can give to concern a cap to bin and for me not to brick my x570?

I tried using afudos, but no luck. I upgraded to bios 1405 from 1005 and i can't get my ram to run at 3600 any longer. Having a lot of ram issues overall. Trying to get back to 1005.


----------



## bluechris

ShadowHunterMan said:


> Has any one used flashrom to downgrade a bios on the Asus x570-p?
> 
> 
> 
> Any help you can give to concern a cap to bin and for me not to brick my x570?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried using afudos, but no luck. I upgraded to bios 1405 from 1005 and i can't get my ram to run at 3600 any longer. Having a lot of ram issues overall. Trying to get back to 1005.


Does your motherboard had s fall safe bios writing procedure like the gigabyte ones? Like Qflash i mean. With that i assume you can roll back.


----------



## mirzet1976

ShadowHunterMan said:


> Has any one used flashrom to downgrade a bios on the Asus x570-p?
> 
> Any help you can give to concern a cap to bin and for me not to brick my x570?
> 
> I tried using afudos, but no luck. I upgraded to bios 1405 from 1005 and i can't get my ram to run at 3600 any longer. Having a lot of ram issues overall. Trying to get back to 1005.


Use UEFITool to extract bios.bin from capsule and then flash bios with flashrom.
https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/softs/UEFITool.exe


----------



## Reous

I recommend to import your UUID, MAC and SN to the bios before flashing. 

https://github.com/LongSoft/FD44Editor/issues/4
https://github.com/LongSoft/FD44Editor/releases


----------



## Veii

New Matisse Microcode
00870F10 ver087010*21* ~ 2020-01-25
old one: ver087010*13* ~ 2019-06-11
Taken from AGESA 1005 - use with caution until successful boot confirmation report from someone


----------



## gnasherrr

could anyone research(or point me a direction on how to) a bit on trx40(starship) bios and figure out the GUID for that platform?


----------



## KedarWolf

Veii said:


> New Matisse Microcode
> 00870F10 ver087010*21* ~ 2020-01-25
> old one: ver087010*13* ~ 2019-06-11
> Taken from AGESA 1005 - use with caution until successful boot confirmation report from someone


The new microcode booted fine with my MSI X570 Creation.

In HWInfo it shows that version as the microcode. But both AIDA64 and CPU-Z shows it as Agesa 1.0.0.4.

I believe that's the 1.0.0.5 Agesa microcode update. The X570 MSI Ace BIOS I extracted it from release notes say it's Agesa 1.0.0.5.

Is it so new the software isn't recognizing it as 1.0.0.5?


----------



## Hale59

MEG UNIFY here


----------



## mirzet1976

Hale59 said:


> MEG UNIFY here


How do U put microcode in bios? Through UBU, MMTool?


----------



## Veii

mirzet1976 said:


> How do U put microcode in bios? Through UBU, MMTool?


Both work, UBU uses MMTool, but UBU v1.76.2.5 is a cleaner method (unsure if newer exists)
Just put the microcode inside Files/AMD/mCode/AM4
rename to 
"cpu00870F10_ver08701021_2020-01-25_E0F8186D.bin"

It was taken from the X570 Godlike and Ace bios 191
AGESA can't be ported because everything is encrypted
There are hints on 2 more PBO profile states (3+eco mode 65W)
and SOC TCD,ECD is inside PBO - likely variable vSOC ~ although questionable

No PMU update so far
Thank you guys for confirming it's fine with 1004B current SMU & PSP firmware
SMU got updated, and zen gen 1 had changes
waiting for answer how at best to export SMU for transplants
AGESA won't be recognized as 1005, because it's far more than just a microcode

Please check if PBO EDC bug still works and if you can push FCLK higher with lower VDDP than 900mV


----------



## RobrPatty

*RobrPatty*



Veii said:


> New Matisse Microcode
> 00870F10 ver087010*21* ~ 2020-01-25
> old one: ver087010*13* ~ 2019-06-11
> Taken from AGESA 1005 - use with caution until successful boot confirmation report from someone


The new microcode booted fine with my gigabyte X470 ultra gaming board.


----------



## Cidious

When I use the UBU tool. The modified rom file doesn't show up in M-Flash (which indicates the file format is invalid) for the MSI MEG X570 Unify. When I modify the bios file for my MSI GS60 6QE with UBU the same happens except then it shows up but the flash tool gives me the warning that it's an invalid file format. What's going wrong?


----------



## Veii

Cidious said:


> When I use the UBU tool. The modified rom file doesn't show up in M-Flash (which indicates the file format is invalid) for the MSI MEG X570 Unify. When I modify the bios file for my MSI GS60 6QE with UBU the same happens except then it shows up but the flash tool gives me the warning that it's an invalid file format. What's going wrong?


I haven't heard that MSI has a verification capsule wheresoever :thinking:
If you've replaced only the microcode, nothing should happen
No size difference, no verification error 

Can you upload the original bios and let me try to replace the microcode ?
Can be user error where your UBU is not fine or simply AFUEFI is needed for bios flashing from now on
Although it wouldn't be something new


----------



## Cidious

Veii said:


> I haven't heard that MSI has a verification capsule wheresoever :thinking:
> If you've replaced only the microcode, nothing should happen
> No size difference, no verification error
> 
> Can you upload the original bios and let me try to replace the microcode ?
> Can be user error where your UBU is not fine or simply AFUEFI is needed for bios flashing from now on
> Although it wouldn't be something new



Of course. I think there might be something wrong with my UBU maybe. 

https://mega.nz/file/tYMTQaaA#vzoDLZ2rrjH4bUYYlsGIi7btDv6cGWB9T8-FziCIJlk

I tried to update Realtek roms also. Since it was giving me issues dropping.


UPDATE:
Fixed it. My UBU was corrupted or something. Fresh UBU and fresh ROM file and I extracted the MC from the ACE beta myself.
Here is the link to the modified A41 for the MEG Unify. Realtek and Microcode updated. https://mega.nz/file/cFV0ySKR#Qi3U_4RUofLTf777TP0pw_P2Kk1G_XRnhzT9vKIx52Y

I still wonder why one of the microcodes shows out of date according to the DB but Can't get my hands on the latest one there... 


UPDATE: 
Got it running mate. Thanks for the response. My UBU was somehow corrupted.



I'm still confused why I can't update one of the other MCs that says outdated (according to DB) But I can't find the updated .bin anywhere.


----------



## Kryuger

Cidious said:


> Of course. I think there might be something wrong with my UBU maybe.
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/tYMTQaaA#vzoDLZ2rrjH4bUYYlsGIi7btDv6cGWB9T8-FziCIJlk
> 
> I tried to update Realtek roms also. Since it was giving me issues dropping.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> Fixed it. My UBU was corrupted or something. Fresh UBU and fresh ROM file and I extracted the MC from the ACE beta myself.
> Here is the link to the modified A41 for the MEG Unify. Realtek and Microcode updated. https://mega.nz/file/cFV0ySKR#Qi3U_4RUofLTf777TP0pw_P2Kk1G_XRnhzT9vKIx52Y
> 
> I still wonder why one of the microcodes shows out of date according to the DB but Can't get my hands on the latest one there...
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> Got it running mate. Thanks for the response. My UBU was somehow corrupted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still confused why I can't update one of the other MCs that says outdated (according to DB) But I can't find the updated .bin anywhere.



Edit: Got this one working on my X470 MSI Gaming Pro


https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes/blob/master/AMD/cpu00810F11_ver08101103_2019-04-17_4B92A9E9.bin


----------



## Cidious

Kryuger said:


> Edit: Got this one working on my X470 MSI Gaming Pro
> 
> 
> https://github.com/platomav/CPUMicrocodes/blob/master/AMD/cpu00810F11_ver08101103_2019-04-17_4B92A9E9.bin


Thanks a lot bud! I'll give it a try too for X570.

UPDATE:
You're true darling! haha. Got it up and running. Updated everything but Intel boot rom and video drivers since I don't use those features. Realtek updated to latest UEFI from realtek website newer than UBU package. Hope it solves the weird adapter resets combined with their new drivers. 

Feel free to try for yourself but use at own risk.
https://mega.nz/file/BVFkUCZb#wQOFfIjc8sm3uyetfltBK4dAOrXRYyZSj7_XwYFG81M


----------



## Maximum Damage

*fw*

Hey thanks i will give this a shot.

Lianli 011d xl rog white.
X570 unify
3900x
Pny 1080 ti oc xlr8 on water vert mount
Oloy owl blk 3600 @ cl16 18 18 18 38 @ 1.4v
Apc brms 1500 watt ups
Corsair h1000i psu
8x corsair ll120 & 140 fans
Comander pro and lighting pro.
Nvme single boot 
Nvme raid zero for game files.
2x2 tb legacy drives.
Cables by Mike.
3x 27 in hdmi mons 
1x siig 1x dp to 3x hdmi mst hub.


----------



## EddieZ

Gents,
I processed the latest ASUS X470 PLUS GAMING BIOS, 5406.

UBU nicely updated all parts, but gave some lines/remarks during processing about free space. Nothing a ended. 

The BIOS output file was generated, used the automatic naming option so it created the rescue file format (.cap). I test-loaded the file in the Asus (Windows) bios updater and it was recognized.

Since I did not go any further I am wondering what would happen if the BIOS is loaded but screwed up so the PC won't boot... Would that be recoverable? 

Never experimented this extremely with BIOS's during my 35 year PC career [emoji4]

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G986B met Tapatalk


----------



## KevyMatts

I have downloaded the B450 msi pro carbon bios but I can't seem to fine CPPC under CPU Features and also there is no AMD/CBS/XFR?..

Was wanting to use the Community Plan V3


----------



## mirzet1976

I have updated Bios with UBU (new uCode patch) but when I try to open them in AMIBCP it just crashes so Im scared to flash this modded bios.MBO is Prime X570-P, any help here?


----------



## harkinsteven

I have followed the instructions to flash my modded bios in my Asrock X470 SLI/AC board but I am getting the security issue. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## KedarWolf

harkinsteven said:


> I have followed the instructions to flash my modded bios in my Asrock X470 SLI/AC board but I am getting the security issue. Anyone got any ideas?


See how to flash the BIOS in OP on first page with the RUFUS modded tool and the flashing software.


----------



## harkinsteven

KedarWolf said:


> See how to flash the BIOS in OP on first page with the RUFUS modded tool and the flashing software.


I followed the instructions and I got an error.


----------



## tjfgoncalves

Is there a modded/unlocked 4207 bios for the Asus Prime X470 Pro?

Enviado do meu RMX1971 através do Tapatalk


----------



## hazium233

Asus finally released 5406 (Combo 1004B) for the X370-F

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-5406.zip

And also B350-F

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-5406.zip


----------



## snipernote

can someone help me unlock PBO settings on the latest bios for my MB ( Aorus Elite Wifi x570)i already started a thread in the appropriate location but no response yet
https://www.overclock.net/forum/166...os-mod-x570-aorus-elite-wifi-ryzen-2700x.html


@1usmus @*TOMRUS* @*Ramad* @*Reous* @*Lermite* i would really appreciate your help guys if you can
@ManniX-ITA said this is PB2 not PBO ... well the x470 gaming 7 had PBO on with the 2700x ... we need that with the x570 boards and 2700x ... if you can help us please do !!


----------



## dobermann24

SexySale said:


> No, there is ASUS public ABBA BIOS update for X470-F - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...-GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5220.zip
> Use regular update for it, because you don't need modded version anymore [emoji3]


In the newest BIOS from the asus rog strix x470-f gaming, is there all options free like the mod bios ?


----------



## EnviousData

Hoi peeps, Had a look about via search and couldnt find if someone has made a modded bios containing ComboPI 1.0.0.5 for a MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (MS7B78).

has anyone made one/could someone make one?


----------



## narukun

any good known bios mod for the asus crosshair vii hero?


----------



## CCoR

narukun said:


> any good known bios mod for the asus crosshair vii hero?


been trying to mod 3004 myself but cant seem to get hidden settings to stick once flash is finished.


----------



## MMO

Hello folks, could someone please share PMU patches 46.59.0?


----------



## ahujet

Does anyone know why do I get error 3 - Error: ROM file size does not match existing BIOS size, when trying to use this command "Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG"? Thanks.


----------



## aGeoM

@ahujet

Hi
You have to remove the capsule header of your BIOS, you can do it manually or usisg UEFITool.

Be well...


*EDIT*:

If your BIOS have 32MB you can not use afuwinx64 to flash.


----------



## ahujet

aGeoM said:


> @ahujet
> 
> Hi
> You have to remove the capsule header of your BIOS, you can do it manually or usisg UEFITool.
> 
> Be well...
> 
> 
> *EDIT*:
> 
> If your BIOS have 32MB you can not use afuwinx64 to flash.


You are right my bios size is 32MB, I have crosshair vii hero wifi. Is that step necessary then, can I just flash clean bios normally (via EZ flash) and then use afugan?


----------



## aGeoM

@ahujet

Well, for original BIOS use EzFlash, for modded BIOS use Flashback method or Flashrom, I recommend Flashback as you have that option on your board.


----------



## izy

Hi , can anyone unlock the extra features for MSI B350 PC MATE latest bios? (normal or beta) Thanks
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/supp...MATE#down-bios


----------



## Sushank21x

@1usmus or anyone else please i need help, i was updating my bios and my pc turned off during the update my pc is not turning on.
I have a msi b350m pro vdh motherboard
It does not have a bios button i went to a local repair shop and he said that the bios can be flashed back to some "motherboard chip" but he doesn't have a bin file of the bios he said that he needed that file for the usb programmer. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can provide me with this bios bin file for the msi b350m pro vdh motherboard.


----------



## ubbernewb

is there a better bios for a 3900x on asus crosshair vii hero x470 the NOT wifi one then the offical 3004?


----------



## CCoR

ubbernewb said:


> is there a better bios for a 3900x on asus crosshair vii hero x470 the NOT wifi one then the offical 3004?


dittoi


----------



## aGeoM

Sushank21x said:


> @1usmus or anyone else please i need help, i was updating my bios and my pc turned off during the update my pc is not turning on.
> I have a msi b350m pro vdh motherboard
> It does not have a bios button i went to a local repair shop and he said that the bios can be flashed back to some "motherboard chip" but he doesn't have a bin file of the bios he said that he needed that file for the usb programmer. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can provide me with this bios bin file for the msi b350m pro vdh motherboard.


If I understood well what you need is the BIOS file for your motherboard, that you can grab it from MSI site here, you can download the latest. The person in your local store should know that and do it for you. :thumbsdow
You can also do it your self, read here 

I hope for the best.


----------



## KedarWolf

Sushank21x said:


> @1usmus or anyone else please i need help, i was updating my bios and my pc turned off during the update my pc is not turning on.
> I have a msi b350m pro vdh motherboard
> It does not have a bios button i went to a local repair shop and he said that the bios can be flashed back to some "motherboard chip" but he doesn't have a bin file of the bios he said that he needed that file for the usb programmer. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can provide me with this bios bin file for the msi b350m pro vdh motherboard.


Ask for it on the Winraid forums.

Someone in this thread will help. 

https://www.win-raid.com/t796f16-Guide-Using-CH-A-based-programmer-to-flash-SPI-EEPROM-35.html


----------



## Sushank21x

thanks for the reply i got it fixed


----------



## KedarWolf

Someone posted the MSI X570 Unify BIOS with the CBS menu completely unlocked and a ton of additional options. Tested and working for myself. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...cking-discussion-thread-122.html#post28470164


----------



## Muqeshem

KedarWolf said:


> Someone posted the MSI X570 Unify BIOS with the CBS menu completely unlocked and a ton of additional options. Tested and working for myself.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...cking-discussion-thread-122.html#post28470164


yeah i also flashed my bios with the new bios. my save settings can't be used though  
so I need to do them again. 
Did you utilize the CBS menu ? if so what did you use to enhance stability ?
there is an option for the cpu voltage called "overide mode + offset" how can you use that ?


----------



## antnyhills

Can anyone lead me in the right direction for enabling PBO on a current bios for a Gigabyte x370 board?


----------



## Draklord

I am still looking for help with getting or finding out what needs to be updated to add 2nd or 3rd gen ryzen support to the asus gl702zc laptop it is socketed and I have modded the bios to open up the menus but the goal is to get a new gen cpu in to it. I do have a SPI programer and would be happy to test on it. It is a b350 chipset and here is a link to the current bios for and would be happy to provide a backup of my current modded bios if needed. https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ROG-...HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## chitos123

AGESA ComboAM4v2 - 1.0.0.2

CbsSetupDxeRN IFR (Renoir) :thumb:

https://pastebin.com/iG0u6Ngehttps://pastebin.com/YK14BmNS


----------



## bobby_b

hey can someone help me to unhide the pch fan control options in my bios please? it´s an asus c8f board and here is an amibcp screenshot of those options







https://imgur.com/BlQYLq9


----------



## chris89

HP ENVY x360 - 15m-bq121dx unlock request

http://www.mediafire.com/file/y1u89qq3g ... 2.zip/file

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ruywtpzw0 ... s.zip/file




--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI UEFI
BIOS Version F.21
AGESA Version RavenPI-FP5-AM4 1.0.0.0
SMBIOS Version 3.0
UEFI Boot Yes
Secure Boot Not Supported
System BIOS Date 04/29/2019
Video BIOS Date 09/21/17

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name American Megatrends Inc.
Product Information https://ami.com/en/products/bios-uefi-firmware
BIOS Upgrades http://www.aida64.com/goto/?p=biosupdates


----------



## n1ne

*help me with this bios*

In the b450m steel legend the memory control has no precision and is limited to 1.4v, horrible that, can you get around with bios mods?
if someone can give a light I appreciate it. Even the asus b450 prime overclocked even without a heatsink.
I can't stabilize my memories outside of your XMP. here's the link to my bios, 
if you can integrate the last one, it would help a lot on the pc too, thanks for the attention

https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/B450M Steel Legend(2.90)ROM.zip

Ryzen 2600
2x8gb 3000mhz xpg d41 tuf gaming


----------



## sk1zz0rz

*ASRock b450m gaming / b450m ac*

I have a prebuilt with the following board ASRock b450m gaming, and from what I can tell its an OEM version of the ASRock b450m ac. 

The OEM manufacturer as we all know doesnt keep up with BIOs updates, etc. So I was wondering if there was a way to flash the b450m ac bios overwriting the OEM version.

Here is the b450m gaming bios: http://www.cyberpowerinc.com/drivers/Motherboards/BIOS/Asrock/B450M Gaming_v1.50.zip

and here is the b450m ac bios:
https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/B450Mac/#BIOS (seems like there are two a bios update and patch not sure which to link so I just linked the page)

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## sk1zz0rz

sk1zz0rz said:


> I have a prebuilt with the following board ASRock b450m gaming, and from what I can tell its an OEM version of the ASRock b450m ac.
> 
> The OEM manufacturer as we all know doesnt keep up with BIOs updates, etc. So I was wondering if there was a way to flash the b450m ac bios overwriting the OEM version.
> 
> Here is the b450m gaming bios: http://www.cyberpowerinc.com/drivers/Motherboards/BIOS/Asrock/B450M Gaming_v1.50.zip
> 
> and here is the b450m ac bios:
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/B450Mac/#BIOS (seems like there are two a bios update and patch not sure which to link so I just linked the page)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help


In case someone stumbles on this post with the same problem. This post helped greatly.

https://www.win-raid.com/t455f16-Guide-How-to-flash-a-modded-AMI-UEFI-BIOS.html

I had to use the Annex portion of the post. Essentially download the FlashTool Utilities.rar he has posted. 

Follow his instructions on installation and backing up the BACKUP.ROM file. Then boot back into windows and grab a copy of the latest ASRock B450m a/c bios (as of writing it is 1.90). 

I renamed this to MOD.ROM for ease of use. Dropped this file on the previously used USB. 

Booted the USB and ran

flashrom -p internal -w MOD.ROM

wait for it to finish then reboot.

You should now have a ASROCK b450m a/c bios flashed  ENJOY!


----------



## xLegacyGT

I'm hoping someone can help, I've used AMIBCP 5.02.0031 to modify the newest X470-F Strix bios to "show" Spread Spectrum in the bios.


Then I use Flash Rom to flash the modded bios, when I boot into the bios it still does not show Spread Spectrum as an option to enable/disable.


Any suggestions?


----------



## KedarWolf

xLegacyGT said:


> I'm hoping someone can help, I've used AMIBCP 5.02.0031 to modify the newest X470-F Strix bios to "show" Spread Spectrum in the bios.
> 
> 
> Then I use Flash Rom to flash the modded bios, when I boot into the bios it still does not show Spread Spectrum as an option to enable/disable.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Check in the WinRaid forums, the gods of BIOS modding are all there and always willing to help.

Just post in the appropriate thread is all they ask.


----------



## xLegacyGT

Sadly I didn't get any replies from anyone.


----------



## The Stilt

Most likely you are editing the wrong bios.
1000 - 1001000h == legacy bios, 1001000h >> == 3rd gen bios.

You need to extract the correct image, edit it and then re-assemble it in the same order.


----------



## jigit_razgon

Is it posible to mod cldo vddg/vddp voltage steps from 10mv to 5mv or 1mv? MOBO: ASRock b550 phantom gaming itx/ax.


----------



## dandkodjr

Hi to everyone. I have an Acer Nitro 5 an515-42 (this is the link to the model and the latest bios Product Support | Acer United States).

Can anyone help me and update the agesa code, and unlock the bios?

Thanks!


----------



## vulcan4d

Anyone have a modified bios for a *MSI B450i*? The search community is not working right now, keeps saying no results so I don't know if it was mentioned before.


----------



## unimatrix088

Any chance that with BIOS mods motherboards with X370 (like Crosshair VI X370) will support Zen 3 CPUs? What would it take to MOD a bios to support Zen 3? Just take a AGESA from another BIOS that is similar and supports Zen 3 or it's more complicated/impossible?


----------



## Erdem

unimatrix088 said:


> Any chance that with BIOS mods motherboards with X370 (like Crosshair VI X370) will support Zen 3 CPUs? What would it take to MOD a bios to support Zen 3? Just take a AGESA from another BIOS that is similar and supports Zen 3 or it's more complicated/impossible?


I saw A300 chipset bios which has the Renoir(Zen2 APU) and not released Cezanne(Zen3 APU) support.
I believe we can extract that microcode from that BIOS and inject into our B350/X370 series bios but I don't know if this is enough to run our MBs because AGESA run via PSP part of Bios and it could probably protected by cryptographic keys... But I know some B350 MB's are running B450 MB's variants BIOS, without an issue.
Since 400 series going to have Zen3 update, I believe we have really big chance to use Zen3 CPU's on our boards...


----------



## unimatrix088

Erdem said:


> I saw A300 chipset bios which has the Renoir(Zen2 APU) and not released Cezanne(Zen3 APU) support.
> I believe we can extract that microcode from that BIOS and inject into our B350/X370 series bios but I don't know if this is enough to run our MBs because AGESA run via PSP part of Bios and it could probably protected by cryptographic keys... But I know some B350 MB's are running B450 MB's variants BIOS, without an issue.
> Since 400 series going to have Zen3 update, I believe we have really big chance to use Zen3 CPU's on our boards...


Thank you!  So there is a chance


----------



## Brko

@1usmus is probably very busy with CTR but he said "Nope. No chance" on Twitter for C6H Zen3 pairing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315191072943996929


----------



## Erdem

But it has to be a reason for that...
Himm. I think he changed his idea...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262983408306790401


Brko said:


> @1usmus is probably very busy with CTR but he said "Nope. No chance" on Twitter for C6H Zen3 pairing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315191072943996929


----------



## Veii

Erdem said:


> I saw A300 chipset bios which has the Renoir(Zen2 APU) and not released Cezanne(Zen3 APU) support.
> I believe we can extract that microcode from that BIOS and inject into our B350/X370 series bios but I don't know if this is enough to run our MBs because AGESA run via PSP part of Bios and it could probably protected by cryptographic keys... But I know some B350 MB's are running B450 MB's variants BIOS, without an issue.
> Since 400 series going to have Zen3 update, I believe we have really big chance to use Zen3 CPU's on our boards...


Can you share this Bios maybe ?

Tools to do the work
PSPTool https://github.com/PSPReverse/PSPTool
UEFI Bios Editor Leon Notes
UEFITool https://github.com/LongSoft/UEFITool
UEFI Decompile Framework https://github.com/radareorg/radare2
Based on Ghidra and Radare Combined Decompile GUI Tool https://github.com/radareorg/cutter
UBU Tool~ Uefi Bios Updater [Tool Guide+News] "UEFI BIOS Updater" (UBU)
IFR to Text Extractor https://github.com/tomrus88/Universal-IFR-Extractor/releases

Optional:
Deep-Graph Plugin for Ghidra and Cutter https://github.com/JavierYuste/radare2-deep-graph
efiSeek - IDA / Module Analyzer - sadly only Ghidra https://github.com/DSecurity/efiSeek
efiXplorer IDA Module, Analyzer https://github.com/binarly-io/efiXplorer

Automation Tools:
Mimoja MKL Tool [Docker] https://github.com/Mimoja/MFT
Fiano Automative UEFI Frankenstein Tool https://github.com/linuxboot/fiano
Visualization of PSP Firmware, Deconstructed https://hostile.education/utk-web/A3MSTX_3.60.psp (https://github.com/orangecms/utk-web#usage)

Usage & Workflow

Decrypt the bootloader and generate AMD unlock keys with PSP Tool
Analyze and compare with Mimoja MKL Tool
Get .PSP section out and check with CyReVolt PSP Analyzation Tool (OrangeCSM)
Get microcodes out with UBU-Tool, and modules you want
Use UefiTool to figure modules out or get familiar with Cutter or Ghidra plus EFI plugins (Cutter is great but like IDA, complicated)
Have a Hex Editor, use Cutter & Uefi Bios Editor to decrypt Bios Structure and direct editting after knowing HEX and GUID module location
If needed, transplant stuff Fiano
Keep in mind, not only PSPFirmware has signing headers, but AGESA has an own public key too
Have an SPI Flasher on hand and figure out the structure
Easy moding is with AMIBCP, correct transplants is with the tools above
Winraid (search for Lost_In_Bios , the person's posts to learn) & 1usmus Tutorial [it's in Russian]

It's "possible" if you want to invest a lot of time
The board will need to have a >32MB Rom Chip, unless you are very talented & can do it by cutting stuff out


----------



## Brko

Erdem said:


> But it has to be a reason for that...
> Himm. I think he changed his idea...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262983408306790401


Take a look at the timestamps. My link is far more up to date and that is his last statement regarding C6H.
If you have twitter, ask him why. I couldn't care less why is it impossible.


----------



## Erdem

Veii said:


> Can you share this Bios maybe ?
> 
> Tools to do the work
> PSPTool https://github.com/PSPReverse/PSPTool
> UEFI Bios Editor Leon Notes
> UEFITool https://github.com/LongSoft/UEFITool
> UEFI Decompile Framework https://github.com/radareorg/radare2
> Based on Ghidra and Radare Combined Decompile GUI Tool https://github.com/radareorg/cutter
> UBU Tool~ Uefi Bios Updater [Tool Guide+News] "UEFI BIOS Updater" (UBU)
> IFR to Text Extractor https://github.com/tomrus88/Universal-IFR-Extractor/releases
> 
> Optional:
> Deep-Graph Plugin for Ghidra and Cutter https://github.com/JavierYuste/radare2-deep-graph
> efiSeek - IDA / Module Analyzer - sadly only Ghidra https://github.com/DSecurity/efiSeek
> efiXplorer IDA Module, Analyzer https://github.com/binarly-io/efiXplorer
> 
> Automation Tools:
> Mimoja MKL Tool [Docker] https://github.com/Mimoja/MFT
> Fiano Automative UEFI Frankenstein Tool https://github.com/linuxboot/fiano
> Visualization of PSP Firmware, Deconstructed https://hostile.education/utk-web/A3MSTX_3.60.psp (https://github.com/orangecms/utk-web#usage)
> 
> Usage & Workflow
> 
> Decrypt the bootloader and generate AMD unlock keys with PSP Tool
> Analyze and compare with Mimoja MKL Tool
> Get .PSP section out and check with CyReVolt PSP Analyzation Tool (OrangeCSM)
> Get microcodes out with UBU-Tool, and modules you want
> Use UefiTool to figure modules out or get familiar with Cutter or Ghidra plus EFI plugins (Cutter is great but like IDA, complicated)
> Have a Hex Editor, use Cutter & Uefi Bios Editor to decrypt Bios Structure and direct editting after knowing HEX and GUID module location
> If needed, transplant stuff Fiano
> Keep in mind, not only PSPFirmware has signing headers, but AGESA has an own public key too
> Have an SPI Flasher on hand and figure out the structure
> Easy moding is with AMIBCP, correct transplants is with the tools above
> Winraid (search for Lost_In_Bios , the person's posts to learn) & 1usmus Tutorial [it's in Russian]
> 
> It's "possible" if you want to invest a lot of time
> The board will need to have a >32MB Rom Chip, unless you are very talented & can do it by cutting stuff out


The BIOS you ask is here:
Here it is: 6.02 MB file on MEGA

So doesn't it easy to copy 4000G and 5000G APU support from this BIOS to B350/X370 series? (this is for A300 BIOS) for example using UBU?
Why copying Microcode and OROM sections alone does not make the trick?
I don't understand why it's needed to work on every piece of bios. Couldn't we copy AGESA from A bios to B bios easily?
I though I can purchase a 4650G APU, copy microcode and OROM sections to my BIOS and it gonna work...
If it's not possible due cryptographic keys held by AMD, this is another story.
AFAIK those signatures just for protecting whole modules integrity (might be I am mistaken).
Since they don't gonna changed but copied as block, will it still need to re-sign those?

I also heard some B350 boards just accepts B450 BIOS and run it without any issue.
So what If doing same when Zen3 enabled B450 BIOS comes? Will they not work on B350 anymore?

Well, the points you told are looks frightening. And worse, I am not that talented person but just an author of wxHexEditor and founder of SamyGO.tv...
Since I am micro-controller hobbyist, so I have some SPI flashers and debuggers at home. And I understand little from IDA Pro from days that I playing Samsung TV firmwares.
Not have a real job. Have a plenty of time this days. Well, thanks for guiding. Will look on those.


----------



## Akex

If one day a bios mod comes out for C6H it's a whole community who will be grateful, me the first, unfortunately not the necessary skills to do it myself, so I really hope that one of you will do it for the community. ! In order to peacefully end the AM4 adventure.


----------



## Erdem

I saw some news that someone just make it run A320 and x370 MB with Zen3 core CPU.
If I enter bet, I put my $100 into "it will work".


----------



## Esticbo

And now somebody can made a bios modded for the others mobo with b350 o x370?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/jr9604/_/gbsrbzc

ASRock A320M-HDV R4.0 Zen3 Beta BIOS, AGESA version is Combo-AM4 V2 PI 1.1.0.0






（已更新华擎其他 A320 型号）华擎 A320 尝鲜 Zen3 Vermeer BIOS ... - 电脑讨论 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验


（已更新华擎其他 A320 型号）华擎 A320 尝鲜 Zen3 Vermeer BIOS ...,华擎 A320M-HDV R4.0 Zen3 Beta BIOS，AGESA 版本为 Combo-AM4 V2 PI 1.1.0.0链接：https://pan.baidu.com/s/1dSKf6PNhfXOL49fOVGxJdg 提取码：7v5w 如果我找到华擎其他 ...,电脑讨论,讨论区-技术与经验的讨论 ,Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验




www.chiphell.com


----------



## Veii

If anyone bothers to PM the new AMIBCP, i would be happy
5.02.0023 doesn't work anymore
It shouldn't be a compile bug. All ASRock Bioses are victim of that, and also half 16mb splits show the same issue









Chiphell Vermeer Reuploads of
ASUS B450
http://0x0.st/insb.7z
&
ASRock B450 
http://0x0.st/insa.7z


----------



## Reous

@Veii 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/cyj0c8


----------



## Veii

Reous said:


> @Veii
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/cyj0c8


It fixed it, ty


----------



## rockwilderness

First time poster here! I have had MSI B350M PRO-VDH (basically identical with b350m Bazooka, different color scheme and was 20€ cheaper lol) and have had one single problem since the beginning. LLC is crap, the VRM is not magnificent but should be more than enough capable of compensating better than this. I have had open case with MSI support regarding this and given that the last official bios did nothing I dont think it is going to get fixed lol.

Even with the most aggressive LLC setting the vdroop under r5 3600 all core load is -75mv. Its driving me nuts as I cant do any sort of ccx oc or manually adjust voltages (other than offset) as I would have to seriously overshoot the vcore to get anything near what I want on actual loads. I assume there could be a way to mod the LLC values fix it myself?


----------



## Veii

rockwilderness said:


> First time poster here! I have had MSI B350M PRO-VDH (basically identical with b350m Bazooka, different color scheme and was 20€ cheaper lol)
> 
> Even with the most aggressive LLC setting the vdroop under r5 3600 all core load is -75mv. Its driving me nuts as I cant do any sort of ccx oc or manually adjust voltages (other than offset) as I would have to seriously overshoot the vcore to get anything near what I want on actual loads. I assume there could be a way to mod the LLC values fix it myself?


In order to modify VRM behavior, you would need not only the manufactures software but also an spi flasher with a soic clip or good smd soldering skills
Not forgetting understanding how their firmware works on the vrm chips
+ the high risk of blowing them up and spreading corrosive "fluid" on your board
. . . bad idea 

What could be done, is that most low end bioses lack the modules for any kind of LLC control
* looking at early Taichi, gigabyte and early MSI days *
If two board's are plain identical or the same VRM setup was used somewhere, you can technically port over the modules for control
Either they speak in correct language with the vrn controller, or only g*rbage is send and nothing is returned
A pretty save experiment to try

But porting modules, implanting them and linking them so they are loaded and the options even show up
Is a lot of work. It's less work to annoy the company and letting their engineers fix the issue somedayTM
IF it even moves in the maner of possibility
Many controllers remain hard-coded and function on their own
While the bios can talk to them, it has no way to change the behavior


----------



## rockwilderness

Veii said:


> In order to modify VRM behavior, you would need not only the manufactures software but also an spi flasher with a soic clip or good smd soldering skills
> Not forgetting understanding how their firmware works on the vrm chips
> + the high risk of blowing them up and spreading corrosive "fluid" on your board
> . . . bad idea
> 
> What could be done, is that most low end bioses lack the modules for any kind of LLC control
> * looking at early Taichi, gigabyte and early MSI days *
> If two board's are plain identical or the same VRM setup was used somewhere, you can technically port over the modules for control
> Either they speak in correct language with the vrn controller, or only g*rbage is send and nothing is returned
> A pretty save experiment to try
> 
> But porting modules, implanting them and linking them so they are loaded and the options even show up
> Is a lot of work. It's less work to annoy the company and letting their engineers fix the issue somedayTM
> IF it even moves in the maner of possibility
> Many controllers remain hard-coded and function on their own
> While the bios can talk to them, it has no way to change the behavior


Thanks for the reply! Seems like it is time for new MB as given that I have argued about this with MSI like a year ago and they have done nothing, the bios that is now out is the last one they will release on the platform and that their b450 boards even had reportedly the same problem, it seems like they really do not intend to fix this lol. Well, it has served me well and does work nicely if we dont count the LLC issue.


----------



## wfms

Hey guys I just saw that Asrock released a bios updates for their B450 boards. Anyone know if it would be possible to repurpose that code for some of the B350 boards?
I have an AB350M Pro4, and just from a brief glance it looks identical to a lot of the B450M boards they have. I heard the the underlying hardware isn't all that different and more of just a business decision to not support that far back.
Would be awesome to upgrade to a 5600x without having to get a whole new motherboard for it.


----------



## xray82

wfms said:


> Hey guys I just saw that Asrock released a bios updates for their B450 boards. Anyone know if it would be possible to repurpose that code for some of the B350 boards?
> I have an AB350M Pro4, and just from a brief glance it looks identical to a lot of the B450M boards they have. I heard the the underlying hardware isn't all that different and more of just a business decision to not support that far back.
> Would be awesome to upgrade to a 5600x without having to get a whole new motherboard for it.


me too, same board!


----------



## diozro

I have MSI B350M PRO-VH PLUS p I'm ready for testing with biosmod for zen2


----------



## Gah Duma

wfms said:


> Hey guys I just saw that Asrock released a bios updates for their B450 boards. Anyone know if it would be possible to repurpose that code for some of the B350 boards?
> I have an AB350M Pro4, and just from a brief glance it looks identical to a lot of the B450M boards they have. I heard the the underlying hardware isn't all that different and more of just a business decision to not support that far back.
> Would be awesome to upgrade to a 5600x without having to get a whole new motherboard for it.





xray82 said:


> me too, same board!



This guy says that the B450M Pro 4 BIOS works on his B350M Pro4









Ryzen Owners Zen Garden


I've been messing about UserBenchmarks: Game 122%, Desk 115%, Work 107% CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X - 95.5% GPU: AMD RX Vega 64-LC (Liquid Cooled) - 146% SSD: Samsung PM981 NVMe PCIe M.2 512GB - 193% SSD: AMD T00 StoreMI 1TB - 331.7% HDD: Hitachi HDS722020ALA330 2TB - 36.8% HDD: WD Green 2TB (2011)...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## xray82

Gah Duma said:


> This guy says that the B450M Pro 4 BIOS works on his B350M Pro4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen Owners Zen Garden
> 
> 
> I've been messing about UserBenchmarks: Game 122%, Desk 115%, Work 107% CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X - 95.5% GPU: AMD RX Vega 64-LC (Liquid Cooled) - 146% SSD: Samsung PM981 NVMe PCIe M.2 512GB - 193% SSD: AMD T00 StoreMI 1TB - 331.7% HDD: Hitachi HDS722020ALA330 2TB - 36.8% HDD: WD Green 2TB (2011)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com


Thanks but I don't understand how in the post he doesn't explain much


----------



## Gah Duma

xray82 said:


> Thanks but I don't understand how in the post he doesn't explain much


Flash the bios with flashrom.


----------



## Espionage724

1usmus said:


> *Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*


I get this error when trying to do that:



Code:


3 - Error: ROM file size does not match existing BIOS size.

I have an ASUS PRIME X470-PRO motherboard. Tried this in the past with 5603, and tried today with the latest 5809 BIOS .CAP files. Any suggestions?


----------



## RuinXT

Hi, 
how can I update the SMU?
It works in a similar way to updating the PMU?

For ZEN2 I have already extracted the SMU files.
Only the new files are bigger than the old ones in the bios-file!?

SMU v46.65.00
SMU Download


----------



## Merce101

Espionage724 said:


> I get this error when trying to do that:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 3 - Error: ROM file size does not match existing BIOS size.
> 
> I have an ASUS PRIME X470-PRO motherboard. Tried this in the past with 5603, and tried today with the latest 5809 BIOS .CAP files. Any suggestions?


I'm having the exact same issue on the same model! Latest bios version is giving me random reboots and power downs which others are reporting online. Wont let me change to any other version.


----------



## chrisxbell714

I need help severely...Im afraid to shut down my pc because idk if itll boot up again.

Long storry short i have a x470 taichi that was on bios 4.60. Didnt like it, ram is really unstable at any setting other than auto everything...

So I go to downgrade to 4.20 like I had before...which by the way works without a problem for me.
Everthing is fine until it gets to NCB Block. Says theres a problem erasing flash. But it did 3 other blocks successfully....im scared to power off 
What do I do here?
Trying to reflash 4.60 gives me an error right after i press Y. Says "rom image layout detected rom hole redesigned"?

Did I EFF something up here....4.60 didnt say i couldnt downgrade...


----------



## KedarWolf

AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen


I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available. File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49). Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and...




www.overclock.net





Try flashrom from here but I find the modded RUFUS not needed, just a regular RUFUS FreeDOS USB works with the flashrom files on it.

flashrom is much better than the method described in this thread.


----------



## chrisxbell714

KedarWolf said:


> AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen
> 
> 
> I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available. File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49). Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try flashrom from here but I find the modded RUFUS not needed, just a regular RUFUS FreeDOS USB works with the flashrom files on it.
> 
> flashrom is much better than the method described in this thread.


Are you replying to my post? I have one pc. So i cannot just get another bios file. Is it okay to restart my pc?


----------



## KedarWolf

chrisxbell714 said:


> Are you replying to my post? I have one pc. So i cannot just get another bios file. Is it okay to restart my pc?


No wait, it erased some stuff. Can you hotplug the USB and put the working BIOS back on it?

And does your PC have USB Flashback where you can flash a BIOS with it shutdown?

No, it doesn't. You might have to buy a clip-on USB BIOS programmer to fix it. 

Check on WinRaid forums.


----------



## chrisxbell714

KedarWolf said:


> No wait, it erased some stuff. Can you hotplug the USB and put the working BIOS back on it?
> 
> And does your PC have USB Flashback where you can flash a BIOS with it shutdown?
> 
> No, it doesn't. You might have to buy a clip-on USB BIOS programmer to fix it.
> 
> Check on WinRaid forums.


Sorry never had to do this before. Does this kit seem suitable? Trying to use my newegg credit card above all else.

Check this out on @Newegg: EPROM Programmer Kit High-Speed USB SPI BIOS Flasher Flash Programming Tool Pack with 1.8V Adapter SOP8 Flash Clip USB Printer Cable for 24/25/26/93 Series BIOS Chip EPROM Programmer Kit High-Speed USB SPI BIOS Flasher Flash Programming Tool Pack with 1.8V Adapter SOP8 Flash Clip USB Printer Cable for 24/25/26/93 Series BIOS Chip - Newegg.com


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf said:


> I can't 100% says it's fine but it really should be, it stopped at 0% erasing the BIOS so it should be intact.





chrisxbell714 said:


> Sorry never had to do this before. Does this kit seem suitable? Trying to use my newegg credit card above all else.
> 
> Check this out on @Newegg: EPROM Programmer Kit High-Speed USB SPI BIOS Flasher Flash Programming Tool Pack with 1.8V Adapter SOP8 Flash Clip USB Printer Cable for 24/25/26/93 Series BIOS Chip EPROM Programmer Kit High-Speed USB SPI BIOS Flasher Flash Programming Tool Pack with 1.8V Adapter SOP8 Flash Clip USB Printer Cable for 24/25/26/93 Series BIOS Chip - Newegg.com


Check on WinRaid forums, it depends on the chip your motherboard uses for the BIOS and some AMD boards need a voltage adapter.


----------



## chrisxbell714

I'll do some research on winraid. Ill see whatsup. Thank you for all your help. Not everyone is willing to go out of there way


----------



## chrisxbell714

For anyone who needs to use a programmer...like me...

Here is the combo "CH341A" unit on newegg. Everything you need for $10 + Free Shipping in US.






Are you a human?







www.newegg.com





Here is the Guide for the programmer and for lots of motherboard bioses.









[GUIDE] The Beginners Guide to Using a CH341A SPI Programmer/Flasher (With Pictures!)


If you’re worried about flashing your motherboard with an SPI Programmer, then this is the guide for you. Each step is explained in detail, with pictures. We’ll go over everything, from buying your Programmer to flashing your chip with Flashrom. As per usual, this is a tutorial on the internet...




www.win-raid.com





EDIT

Just realized this kit doesnt come with the 1.8v adapter just for a heads up...But you still cant go wrong with what it has for $10?
THIS KIT has the 1.8v adapter needed for am4 platforms.






Are you a human?







www.newegg.com


----------



## A--E

chrisxbell714 said:


> For anyone who needs to use a programmer...like me...
> 
> Here is the combo "CH341A" unit on newegg. Everything you need for $10 + Free Shipping in US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Guide for the programmer and for lots of motherboard bioses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [GUIDE] The Beginners Guide to Using a CH341A SPI Programmer/Flasher (With Pictures!)
> 
> 
> If you’re worried about flashing your motherboard with an SPI Programmer, then this is the guide for you. Each step is explained in detail, with pictures. We’ll go over everything, from buying your Programmer to flashing your chip with Flashrom. As per usual, this is a tutorial on the internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.win-raid.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Just realized this kit doesnt come with the 1.8v adapter just for a heads up...But you still cant go wrong with what it has for $10?
> THIS KIT has the 1.8v adapter needed for am4 platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com


How's going? Did you succeed? 
FYI the clip won't do the trick (99% failure rate). You have to desolder the bios chip from the MOBO and then flash it through the soldering platform. Also you don't really need the 1.8V adaptor. It works without it.


----------



## izy

Hi , can any1 remod the latest BETA bios for B350 PCMATE? Thanks


----------



## sharkzer

If i do a mod my B550 bios to have HPET available what do i flash it with?

EDIT: It has bios flashback so is that a possible option?


----------



## SachsenPowl

Hi, have a MSI B450 Tomahawk Max with 7C02v39 BIOS, but there is no option to disable HPET, tryed to write Lost_N_BIOS but he is away 
Anyone can make me a 7C02v39 BIOS with hidden settings (HPET mainly) visible - to change and test/bench if it will affect latency or frametime?!
Thanks Guys


----------



## Karagra

> *How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction)*
> 
> 1. format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT32 option)
> 2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive


anyone have a working link?


----------



## mirzet1976

Karagra said:


> anyone have a working link?


Try here to find that - AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen


----------



## yenic

mirzet1976 said:


> Try here to find that - AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen


I read all 31 pages of that thread looking for it. If it's there, I missed it. If anyone has a version that they've been using on X470 please post it.


----------



## Veii

http://www.filedropper.com/flashromfilesfortheusbstick Flashrom reupload 
@Karagra @yenic


----------



## xrelic

Hi all i have an asus x470 that i flashed to modded bios i was wondering if its possible to flash the board using bios option to go back to stock ty


----------



## Knogle

Ahoy ahoy friends.
Currently i spent almost 3 hours in order to search up-to-date guides for updating microcodes on Ryzen platforms, so i am looking for help.
I'll explain my case a little bit further. I got a Ryzen 5800X processor, and wanted to run it on my ASRock X470D4U motherboard. Unfortunately this leads into cpu soft lockups, even with the latest beta bios offered by ASRock.
I am using the same CPU on my ASRock X370 Killer SLI and it is running fine, so i was thinking about using it's microcodes on the X470 BIOS. Also according to MC Checker or MC Extractor, the microcode for this specific CPU is from 2020 and not the latest one.
How may i update the microcode in order to give it a try and see if it fixes this issue?
In case if something goes wrong, i also got an external CH341A programmer.
That's the bios i want to modify (4.21), can't post the link, in order to get the latest microcodes for it. I also took the "amd-firmware" package from arch-linux and extracted the cpio archive in order to get all these microcodes, but no success in updating the bios itself.
I tried to look for the microcode GUIDs already using UEFITool, but they seem to be covered somehow inside of the padding.
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## glutenfree

Veii said:


> http://www.filedropper.com/flashromfilesfortheusbstick Flashrom reupload
> @Karagra @yenic


dead link?


----------



## KedarWolf

glutenfree said:


> dead link?


If you're trying to use flashrom to flash a new MSI X570 or MSI B550 BIOS, it'll brick your board so bad, USB flashback won't even work.
MSI, maybe others, have level three protection now and is bricking boards.


----------



## glutenfree

KedarWolf said:


> If you're trying to use flashrom to flash a new MSI X570 or MSI B550 BIOS, it'll brick your board so bad, USB flashback won't even work.
> MSI, maybe others, have level three protection now and is bricking boards.


I was merely stating the link from the post I quoted was dead...or at least appears that way


----------



## KedarWolf

glutenfree said:


> I was merely stating the link from the post I quoted was dead...or at least appears that way


Yes, and I'm warning you on some boards flashrom is bricking boards with RMA as the only fix, because you might be downloading and using it.


----------



## glutenfree

KedarWolf said:


> Yes, and I'm warning you on some boards flashrom is bricking boards with RMA as the only fix, because you might be downloading and using it.


Ah gotcha, thanks much. 
I always do my due diligence and research any and all software and/or procedures when it comes to modding/hacking of any hardware. It has been quite some time since I messed with any GPU fw/bios but I will be tinkering with things in the future for content on my YT channel and personal exploration.

Thanks again mate, 'tis always good to have a heads up and hopefully others will see this as well.


----------



## [DC]Morgan

I got a similar issue, microcodes on my X370 board are outdated. Is there an update guide for ryzen ami uefi bios microcode updates?


----------



## maikzz32

Hello I would like to use a Ryzen 5800x or 5950x on an Asrock Deskmini X300 but Vermeer is not supported 😟 only the 5xxxG. How can I adjust the bios? Can anyone help me here?


----------



## Erdem

Hi.
I am 5700G and AsRock *B350* Gaming ITX/ac owner.

My MB beta bios downloaded from HKPC, (v6.61) has Cezanne microcode in it. But my 5700G doesn't work on it, somehow.
I also cross flashed to B450 Gaming ITX/ac board. v4.20 FW has 5000G support, pre AGESA 1.2 BIOS. My old Ryzen 1700 works on it but Ryzen 5700G...
Also tried other latest B450 BIOSes which has AGESA 1.2.0.2. None of them works for 5700G
It doesn't even POST. Do you guess any why?

Since it's cross flashed, with original B450 BIOS, I believe B350 has to run 5700G APU... But it doesn't post with 5700G

(Bios flashing made with flashrom command, internally.)


----------



## iveryzen

Two thoughts:

About b350 v6.61. Did you try using UBU/MCE to update the microcode?
About b450 cross flash, you meant v4.50 bios right?


----------



## Erdem

Yes. I tried two way and no one helps.


----------



## Sleepnaz

Does anyone know what this link had? "2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive "


----------



## 1devomer

Sleepnaz said:


> Does anyone know what this link had? "2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive "


Yep, i suppose it is the shell.efi file, needed to create the usb stick, to boot into the UEFI shell.









You can find a similar guide and the shell.efi files all over the internet.


----------



## 1devomer

Erdem said:


> Hi.
> I am 5700G and AsRock *B350* Gaming ITX/ac owner.
> 
> My MB beta bios downloaded from HKPC, (v6.61) has Cezanne microcode in it. But my 5700G doesn't work on it, somehow.
> I also cross flashed to B450 Gaming ITX/ac board. v4.20 FW has 5000G support, pre AGESA 1.2 BIOS. My old Ryzen 1700 works on it but Ryzen 5700G...
> Also tried other latest B450 BIOSes which has AGESA 1.2.0.2. None of them works for 5700G
> It doesn't even POST. Do you guess any why?
> 
> Since it's cross flashed, with original B450 BIOS, I believe B350 has to run 5700G APU... But it doesn't post with 5700G
> 
> (Bios flashing made with flashrom command, internally.)


What do you mean by doesn't post with 5700G?

The motherboard is completely dead, no sign of life?
Or the motherboard seems to give sign of life, but the boot process doesn't go forward?
Did you get something on the MB boot leds, postcode?


----------



## Ryzäään

Hi,
i´m new here in this forum. Is anyone here with any news about to use newer ryzen cpu´s in the asus gl702zc laptop?


----------



## Artur952

Hi, does anyone have experience crossflashing MSI Mainboards? I have a MSI B350M Pro-VDH here that is identical to the MSI B450M Pro-VDH and since i dont own a programmer i wanted to ask if someone tried it on MSI yet (flashing the B450M Pro VDH bios on a B350M Pro VDH) The B450 one has far newer AGESA versions and Resizable BAR, it would be nice if i could update for free. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mahatma Ghandi

Erdem said:


> I also cross flashed to B450 Gaming ITX/ac board. v4.20 FW has 5000G support, pre AGESA 1.2 BIOS. My old Ryzen 1700 works on it but Ryzen 5700G...
> Also tried other latest B450 BIOSes which has AGESA 1.2.0.2. None of them works for 5700G


I also tried that with the X370 ITX and the X470 BIOS. The board runs fine with Zen 2, has all the fancy options in the BIOS like SAM but it wont post with a zen3.

Hence I went for the 6.61 Bios which works very well with zen3.

Why in hell the X470 BIOS wont post with Zen3 is completely beyond me.


----------



## Veii

In case you guys brick your boards ~ for future reference
*MSI* JSPI / JTPM1 Header _(B350 to B550 likely also X570)_








VCC = #1 bottom right
HOLDn = #12 top left
KEY (no pin) = #10 left

#8 "could" be RSMRSTn
~ in case if I/O like RGB or NIC makes issues ~ then short it to GDN
VCC can be used as only #1.
#2 can stay empty or be shorted to #1 for flash

*ASRock*'s miniSPI (1.2mm instead 2.0mm)








_^ cooperative work, would be stuck without Elmor ~ credits belong to him_


Code:


Translations
    CS# = CS                   VCC = VCC
SO/SIO1 = DS/DO (MISO)        SIO3 = HOLDn
   SIO2 = WP (WPn)            SCLK = CLK (SCK)
 Ground = GDN (VSS)        SI/SIO0 = DI (MOSI)

Reason is rebelling against putting NDA over right to repair, and hard to find information 🍵
_Remain to follow, when i feel like it's needed/or have them infront of me~_


----------



## Akhenaten

Hi
ASUS Crosshair VII Hero
Need help to uderstand how to enable PCI-e 4.0 option in new bios by mooving it from 2606 version bios


----------



## jStarOptimizes

I was wondering if anyone could point me in a direction with something I'd like to do. I want to swap the agesa 1.2.0.3c on my asus tuf x570-pro (wifi) with the agesa 1.2.0.5 from the x570 crosshair motherboards. I was wondering if there is already a thread that might talk about it, whether or not I can damage hardware (I have flashback so temporary bricking isn't a big deal), and where within the bios file the agesa code is contained. Are there other locations that have to be updated as well within the modded bios to accept the agesa change?


----------



## bugeyedearl

Erdem said:


> Hi.
> I am 5700G and AsRock *B350* Gaming ITX/ac owner.
> 
> My MB beta bios downloaded from HKPC, (v6.61) has Cezanne microcode in it. But my 5700G doesn't work on it, somehow.
> I also cross flashed to B450 Gaming ITX/ac board. v4.20 FW has 5000G support, pre AGESA 1.2 BIOS. My old Ryzen 1700 works on it but Ryzen 5700G...
> Also tried other latest B450 BIOSes which has AGESA 1.2.0.2. None of them works for 5700G
> It doesn't even POST. Do you guess any why?
> 
> Since it's cross flashed, with original B450 BIOS, I believe B350 has to run 5700G APU... But it doesn't post with 5700G
> 
> (Bios flashing made with flashrom command, internally.)



Did you ever got this figured out? I'm in the same boat where it doesn't post with 5700g but when i put in ryzen3 1200 it post just fine. Crossflash my asrock ab350 pro4 to asrock Fatal1ty X470 Gaming K4 just fine but it won't post with 5700g.


----------



## hazium233

For MSI B550 or X570, does flashing with AMI's afuwin64 tool cause the MAC or serial number to be lost? Is it even stored in the bios / UEFI for these motherboards?


----------



## Evil_Pudding

Hi everybody, does anybody have any experience with crossflashing from one board revision to another? In my case its about the ASUS A320M-C which I would like to crossflash with the latest BIOS of its sister board A320M-C REV 2.0. These two boards seem to be quite the same. What would be the odds of a crossflash beeing successfull?


----------



## Veii

Evil_Pudding said:


> Hi everybody, does anybody have any experience with crossflashing from one board revision to another? In my case its about the ASUS A320M-C which I would like to crossflash with the latest BIOS of its sister board A320M-C REV 2.0. These two boards seem to be quite the same. What would be the odds of a crossflash beeing successfull?











Same PWM Controller,
Same Phases & Gates
Same Phase Layout and Memory VRM
Different FlashRom yet same 16MB size
Same Board layout, except that Rev.02 misses two Sata Ports only
Same NIC & Audio Chip

Shouldn't create any issue
Rev.02 has also one more fan header, but i see no issues








Yes aside all, there is no guarantee and within your own danger to do so
If you brick your board, it's your work to buy an SPI flasher and get it up running


----------



## Evil_Pudding

Hey Veii, thx for your quick and informative reply! 
I am a bit confused because you compared the A320M-C Rev 2.0 with the Prime A320-A. Is that board identical to the A320M-C?

But that comparison looks awesome! Where did you get that from?

All the best
Jan


----------



## Veii

Evil_Pudding said:


> Hey Veii, thx for your quick and informative reply!
> I am a bit confused because you compared the A320M-C Rev 2.0 with the Prime A320-A. Is that board identical to the A320M-C?
> 
> But that comparison looks awesome! Where did you get that from?
> 
> All the best
> Jan


Thought issue, thought they are identical as i compared the boards not the name
New revision shouldn't cause issues, at worse something was HW side fixed that caused issues
Sadly old revision is not to be found ~ soo i guess it's just identical
(except a patch on X port or bigger ROM, as it usually was the case // fix on usb-c and so on)

From this docs:


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


============================================
Here is AMIBCP v5.02.00*34 * [PASS: OCN2022]
It does sign edited bioses to some extend (need to test vendor locks)
But still needs a split in half to be edited








I suggest on generally any Bios, to check wherever SETUP_VAR locks exist








And for 1206A/B onwards, to force enable Vermeer(-X) overclocking support








Easier non bios-modding ways, to follow

But as always,
I am not the owner of the product, and sharing is done for general education purposes to bring development further
Credits do not belong to me for version 0034, but it is a re'upload to support international userbase
The same goes for bios mods, any user-experiment you try falls under own blame & own assurance


----------



## kino0924

Hi,

I am trying to mod bios for Dell Optiplex 5055 (B350)
Currently its running Ryzen 5 2400G
I successfully extracted bios and writing is not a problem.

However, I am very confused about modifying the bios to make it support 5700G

Do I need to update AGESA? or SMU? or both?
I dont care about backward capability, and as long as I can run system with 5700G, I am happy (no OC either)









INFO smuc_rs > FILE: v1.6.1.bin (16 MB) INFO smuc_rs > AGESA: Ok(["AGESA!V - Pastebin.com


Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




pastebin.com




Here is some info of bios with SMUC and PSPTool

Can someone guide me what I need to do next?

Thanks,


----------



## SpiritLeaf

Hi, does someone still have the Afugan.efi file? I'm trying to mod the board of a Gigabyte BRR7H-4700u, since the options there are so limited.

Thanks,


----------



## tjp31150

*ax370-gaming5_f22b *
文件不见了


----------



## sanzhar122

Hello guys, I have Maxsun B350FX Pro Gaming, can I add Zen 2 Support? Latest bios support Zen and Zen+ only


----------



## hsn

is it posible to unlock AMD CBS,PBO on CVN B550m gaming frozen?

Thanks


----------



## robrpatty77

Is there a mirror download for this Bios USB update. Link no longer works. from 1st page.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj


----------



## luana.dsl90

1usmus said:


> *On this page I will publish modified bios
> 
> 
> Changes:*
> 
> 
> unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
> SOC OVERCLOCK VID (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +)
> unlocked AMD_CBS + sub menu
> unlocked additional DRAM parameters
> unlocked VDDP voltage
> disabled HPET & Spread Spectrum
> BCLK frequency stabilization
> improving the overclocking potential DRAM
> unlocked modes NX, PSS, CPB, C6 and others
> unlocked another sweet-features
> unlocked AMD_PBS on MSI boards
> 
> 
> *_*
> 
> *Current modified bios
> 
> ASUS COLLECTION*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Asus X370/B350 MODS 4008-4012
> 
> Asus X470 MODS 4008-0601
> 
> ------ Archive ------
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HY1tydbgTZPd_YtT1Vdc0XvmLLJPimgz
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-A-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GL3dZddBnuNbk3bapA7yO9MofqMgAKQv
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING-ASUS-3803*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QRR-Ov2M1zsj1TJTACI9iGZsCofGQixc
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=15RuEFc05jxi7vZdOzZAg_bPdijYOyyHc
> 
> *PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y5xnH5huiGVldVKNle7-Zud7TI6G8_i_
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GSTKM9Udk19SJ8bjmIotGsAEvZWLHh8d
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-E-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1imWCunqDakXmVwgWmyW3AgurPfQzW5pG
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mlNM086yaGKSXoMbmpVMTRRwgGApQxe7
> 
> *TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V2*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1TWPDfRRLseHNdVSaZlPPz0j4FR2tK52y
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3805 *
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=16AZYG--xyE50-XZ8h0Ia7jj8-xWUQAzN
> 
> *ASUS CH6 6001*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lzKUkT9DaXoKU6o03wGTEhIv3GIfDNWj
> 
> *PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-3803*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Lfc0__tzed-5DIdt2fcRkYT_obz6boGF
> 
> 
> 
> *MSI COLLECTION*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM 7A31v1F*
> X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM 7A31v1F.zip
> 
> *X370 GAMING M5M7 7A35v18*
> X370 GAMING M5M7 7A35v18.zip
> 
> *X370 GAMING PLUS 7A33v5C*
> X370 GAMING PLUS 7A33v5C.zip
> 
> *X370 GAMING PRO 7A33v4B*
> X370 GAMING PRO 7A33v4B.zip
> 
> *X370 GAMING PRO CARBON 7A32v1G*
> X370 GAMING PRO CARBON 7A32v1G.zip
> 
> *X370 SLI PLUS 7A33v3C*
> X370 SLI PLUS 7A33v3C.zip
> 
> *X370 KRAIT GAMING 7A33v1C*
> X370 KRAIT GAMING 7A33v1C.zip
> 
> *X370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC 7A32v2B*
> X370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC 7A32v2B.zip
> 
> *B350 KRAIT GAMING 7B08v1B*
> B350 KRAIT GAMING 7B08v1B.zip
> 
> *B350M GAMING PRO 7A39v2G*
> B350M GAMING PRO 7A39v2G.zip
> 
> *B350M MORTAR ARCTIC 7A37vAD*
> B350M MORTAR ARCTIC 7A37vAD.zip
> 
> *B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC 7A34vHD*
> B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC 7A34vHD.zip
> 
> *B350 TOMAHAWK PLUS 7B36v17*
> B350 TOMAHAWK PLUS 7B36v17.zip
> 
> *B350M MORTAR 7A37v1F*
> B350M MORTAR 7A37v1F.zip
> 
> *B350 TOMAHAWK 7A34v1H*
> B350 TOMAHAWK 7A34v1H.zip
> 
> *B350 GAMING PRO CARBON 7B00v1C*
> B350 GAMING PRO CARBON 7B00v1C.zip
> 
> *B350M PRO-VD PLUS 7B38v29*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iAIjM8E96G2Mal5xks8hyjL0cCuj756t
> 
> *B350I PRO AC 7A40v15*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PYSbMA-befOqht4rXHBvU75XA3IqDQ_V
> 
> *B350 GAMING PLUS 7A34vMA*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ruGCPcjR-06VdD0THDwp9XNwVFgqWZRE
> 
> *B350 PC MATE 7A34vAE*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YumIygv1cUGuqrI0QVTSYYnV_nmvtpG_
> 
> *B350M PRO-VDH 7A38vAC*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=19Q5A-H62OGlJ8UiRhAaN395FFAKCkEZ_
> 
> *B350M BAZOOKA 7A38v1E*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1197Sexryc5zRYfzlpYa7WIVipPK_Lhq4
> 
> ------ Archive ------
> 
> *X370-GAMING-PRO 7A33v48*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J_dxhsl1h-yb6hO6XCt8-MzpQj4bPNcI
> 
> *X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM 7A31v1C*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1do1nCIaDdDuZyVLK3ZJlwNmOyfQCqrP1
> 
> *B350-KRAIT-GAMING 7B08v18*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=18dTCCgLxhCfQnx4nFypXIjj0DbnWjk9N
> 
> *B350M-MORTAR-ARCTIC 7A37vAA*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Rt5U5PBlw7iDxau0bz0Q9WQqoKaqi8jZ
> 
> *X370-GAMING-M7-ACK 7A35v15*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-LaJw7HvNgJ-EpuwuEGyIIMvB5ToAye0
> 
> *B350-GAMING-PLUS 7A34vM7*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ysofsnnp3C6wOOsPr6eLXYR28ewnFQbx
> 
> *B350M-MORTAR 7A37v1B*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1q0bHtoFFIM3XX-uJQgoZ7g84gXwu3xhW
> 
> *X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC 7A32v28*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1R-cSqmjKi0SSovWk4jD7qE_9w2tZ5jhw
> 
> *B350-TOMAHAWK-PLUS 7B36v14*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=13ue1AS4uWtR1kfffZ3WM_J8AneaK6T54
> 
> *B350M-BAZOOKA 7A38v1A*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1gRAZ-qLMVewNChxUQEiRvDTyZoGwwAj2
> 
> *X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON 7A32v1C*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xeneZ3-0t2MyapdXmbK9VnnbLWaEod5K
> 
> *B350-TOMAHAWK-ARCTIC 7A34vHA*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pmRuORwFZ4WtLwL8g0d0s6dKwsbtmTSo
> 
> *B350I-PRO-AC 7A40v11*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ociRySouiOrGfcZ34JJ7TRqdoKOLlPJG
> 
> *X370-KRAIT-GAMING 7A33v19*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1M4-ZX79-jm7_S_QxTivqzl30IdU5VSNr
> 
> *B350-TOMAHAWK 7A34v1C*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mjHdKlzzeKWeSpgxgWp2SwF009SSv3_3
> 
> *B350M-PRO-VDH 7A38vA9*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uSq46r64ynPbk0WBqVDDcap9xUgIK_WG
> 
> *X370-GAMING-PLUS 7A33v58*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VXVTpOdkGYKaseTJaUJSVbzJ87_IXvRi
> 
> *B350-PC-MATE 7A34vAA*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OeTUbflvGZstkShtYAcsjl3OoJFQAN8Y
> 
> *B350M-PRO-VD-PLUS 7B38v25*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ibra-K6TdEhBur5K1N3Su2EhV8nyDtdp
> 
> *X370-SLI-PLUS 7A33v39*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NSHj8jnxzW-7wNvtP-DfJo8PWINOjVFS
> 
> *B350-GAMING-PRO-CARBON 7B00v19*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=183S7Rv6kLuTv_EQCoJbvSk4yh96aqaxj
> 
> *B350M-GAMING-PRO 7A39v2C*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Oc9DRW-oxaVs3N1H-crxKHADh5OQKgmL
> 
> *B350M-PRO-VH-PLUS 7B07v25*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qAF77B4Bb8DHDkwxHMulbWSBL6KG4wMn
> 
> 
> 
> *GIGABYTE COLLECTION*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *ab350m-hd3_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1I-Yz6_z5uaaOmihMdSmYUlTuE9vjV2PL
> 
> *ab350n-gaming-wifi_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wYjdz9pl_bBZna3mtOwwvMgFsydba6jO
> 
> *ab350m-ds3h_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CamTRg7jFkITX5KdZV1feQZTuMV8qE2I
> 
> *ab350-gaming_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1acRXefsPhMaqz8S7bBtiDsPHjnDXd6QL
> 
> *ax370-gaming_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LwqT7fN2fe6pTobJ_JWGU40AFlxc7Ks5
> 
> *ab350-gaming3_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1s7zOAbI_5EDqZW6ktw1Qp9vdUd4q2SyG
> 
> *ax370-gaming3_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HHvHCuKh1u3rG54bCgWBxlfdoue9e0C_
> 
> *ab350m-d3h_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wtOO8lGCuHu8setGNWXA_9l9O_5QX9JG
> 
> *ax370-gaming5_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Xib4vz_2dbes7pkyAFBLvirdqy-7AfmS
> 
> *ab350m-d3v_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BzNkLdAJAwvQKoEJobyVgFlsG8Per55_
> 
> *ax370m-ds3h_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1k3EyeX5o2imYO_3xGIgT8x6y46uafnTv
> 
> *ab350m-ds2_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YU5zQNio2D6LPmZyXojQ4vRwyevZuUWC
> 
> *ax370m-gaming3_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=13yZcn9L7c3GssONhiyO8SVm4hv6aF15U
> 
> *ab350n-gaming-wifi_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wYjdz9pl_bBZna3mtOwwvMgFsydba6jO
> 
> *ax370-gaming-k7_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=129n83NwDixJyOwZchvof62YCSGPX-HpA
> 
> *ax370-gaming-k3_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1POKUoHGjbQl54YnoSETpwRB2UL7E2ZRC
> 
> *ax370-gaming-k5_f22b*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qB4_XULU8WRcbCN_ojlInLM1Okxe18Vp
> 
> 
> 
> *_*
> 
> 
> *Ryzen PMU UPDATE*
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/27927976-post1210.html
> 
> *Ryzen AGESA UPDATE (easy way)*
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/27927992-post1211.html
> 
> *_*
> 
> 
> 
> *If you want to create your modified BIOS*
> 
> English tutorial by Lermite
> German tutorial by Reous
> Russian tutorial by me (1usmus)
> 
> *_*
> 
> *Main thread [Bios Mod] Asus Prime X370-Pro* by @Reous
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1633955-bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-3803m.html
> 
> *_*
> 
> 
> Recently, I've been seeing a situation where the installation of BIOS in an official way does not bring success, overclocking is unstable, there are a lot of bugs. This is all due to some parameters that are not overwritten when updating the BIOS. I want to introduce a new way of updating the BIOS. It completely cleans the entire memory of the BIOS chip. Do not be afraid, it is reliable.
> 
> *How to flash a official bios + mod bios (new instruction)*
> 
> 1. format the USB flash drive with Rufus ( GPT for UEFI + FAT32 option)
> 2. download this https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OHB-xGBEiF7fosZUo5LHQUaVZpPxspqj archive and extract it to the USB flash drive
> 3. copy our BIOS into the BOOT folder on flash drive
> 4. boot system from our flash drive (UEFI mode)
> 5. select the name of the partition (in my case, *fs3:* )
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. enter the following commands:
> *fs3:
> cd EFI
> cd BOOT
> ls*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Afuefix64 name_bios.cap /P /B /N /K /X /CLRCFG*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (by this action we clean all parameters from old bios and update the bios itself)
> 
> 7. waiting for the end of the update
> 8. we install a modification of the BIOS using the following commands:
> *Afugan name_bios_mod.rom /GAN*
> (by this action we install mod bios)
> 9. waiting for the end of the update
> 10. done
> 
> for example how i updated bios
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @TOMRUS @Ramad @Reous @Lermite for the help


Helou, Is there a way to make a bios with support for the athlon CPU for the maxsum a520m motherboard? Please help me


----------

